# Nintendo Wii/DS Discussion - Goldeneye is back!



## Donkey Show (Jul 25, 2007)

​
Hurray, here we go again.  Another discussion created because the last one has past its time.  Again, let's discuss everything that is the Nintendo Wii from new channels, rumors, and new and upcoming games.  Talk of other systems here is okay, but it generally has to be in relation to the Wii in some sense.  Also, off-topic discussion is alright as long as we don't completely derail the entire thread.  

We're all here to have fun and have a good time discussing what we love and don't love about the system so let's keep it clean, sometimes dirty, and enjoy the new Wii discussion!
I'm lazy.

*Nintendo Wii 2007 fall Guide!
*

*
* - October 23 * 


 - October 23 *

 - October 28

  - October 29 *

- October 29

- November 5 *


 - November 12 *


 - November 13 *

 - November 13*


 - November 13 


 - November 13 *

 - November 13 *




 - November 20 *


 - December 18, 2007 *


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2007)

Ive seen that regiie guy before who is he?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow...

Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime

Now he's going to kill you.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah he looks awful scary in that pic he is glaring at that black dude awful hard.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok I just got back from work and see that the other thread was close there was A post from Donkey show that I wanted to reply to because the it irritated me. 




> SSJ3, if you're going to post charts from Neogaf, at least have the courtesy to say it's from them.




Apparently I did not notice, normally Neo Gaf puts there logo on the stuff they made( I have many of there graphs to prove this or you can simply check the sales thread  Plus the fact I do not go to there forums, to much trolling) before you go accusing me of such  you are the one that is mistaken. The two graphs that I got where from IGN insider boards and the poster who posted them was the one that made it (  from what he said) 

Not to mention that  I was not making it seem that I was taking credit for them either in that post, so ya =/ Now if I was taken credit for them then I can see your point, but I was not...



Anyways to get away from that topic here is a new one.  IGN posted a interveiw with the Zack and Wiki creator! THIS IS A MUST READ! AND OF COURSE A MUST GET! ( the game that is) 



> Zack & Wiki Interview
> Producer Hironobu Takeshita agrees with us that you should buy the game. Find out why inside.





Very nice stuff I have to say... One thing I'm really going to like is the difficult puzzles and I'm glad how Capcom is taking there approach with this game, one of the must get 3rd party games this year thats for sure!.


----------



## Aman (Jul 25, 2007)

Cool, new thread.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

^ doh aman! a few seconds two late  


Whats your thoughts about the game? Really one of capcom's surprises for me imo.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 25, 2007)

Reggie Fils-Aime  

Do you think he likes wii or ds more?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 25, 2007)

> normally Neo Gaf puts there logo on the stuff they made.



Neogaf never puts their logo on it because they don't own the pics.  They're not like Famitsu or IGN.  It's not so much you taking credit (because you didn't at all), but just give the credit to where it's needed to be given.  Sorry if you took it the wrong way, but I think people should know where those charts at least originated from because those guys there put a lot of work into making those threads with the silly pics of Sammy Jackson and whatnot in them.  It's a trend that I see them do at the neogaf forums all the time and as a regular there, they always at least recognize who did them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Neogaf never puts their logo on it because they don't own the pics.



*Spoiler*: __ 








  They have done it to quite a few charts that I seen ( even vgcharts does but that site is not good because NPD already said there figures are inaccurate) 

Plus I mentioned in the post above where I got it from...  I also did not know neo gaf did them ( though on the insider board the poster said he did it ) But I understand where your coming from and its understandable. 






So zack and wiki?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 25, 2007)

Donkey, is it any way you could find out if someone replied to my last post in the other thread? I don't remember if I posted anything useful but if I did, I'd most likely wanna know. 

Edit: Nvm. I can still see the thread lewls.

Edit 2:



			
				Shion said:
			
		

> your messages will only come when you use wiiconnect, when a message comes, your wii's light will turn on. blue ones



But don't you get messages when you turn your Wii on then?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 25, 2007)

A new one? 

I'm really looking forward to Zack & Wikipedia It looks to be the start of something diffrent for the Wii.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 25, 2007)

Zack and...Wikipedia? XD


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 25, 2007)

First page!!!


I still havn't found any games on my Wii that I absolutly love   Zelda a link to the past doesnt count.


I should also check my manual but I always forget.  Whats the diffrence between the 3 colours lights Red = off, Green = on, Yellow = standby?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 25, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Zack and...Wikipedia? XD



That was my retarded joke of the week.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 25, 2007)

what about twilight princess that games is the best game ever!
there are alot of good games coming out around the start of the new year(i think)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah Zack and wiki looking pretty awesome, def picking it up.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 25, 2007)

I want to saw off that those bamboos, that actually looks sweet.  I might have to get this.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

Updated the sales thread with some info provided by IGN/Nintendo.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Nintendo Sales Update
> Wii sells nearly 10 million units around the world. Nintendo planning a hardware shipment boost.
> by Matt Casamassina*
> 
> ...






Wow :amazed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2007)

Their sales "quintupled"

Things are looking *too good* for Ninty. ^^l;;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

Metriod fans must watch this! Basically the same thing they did with the zelda retrospective by going back to the very first title of the metriod series and going through each game and discussing what the franchise became!



ALSO!


> *GameVideos Interviews Shigeru Miyamoto
> Where's New Super Mario Bros. 2? Miyamoto speaks!
> *




Image 2

( I like the background music they did around the last 2 mins or the interview. )


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

Well since this a nintendo section i guess i can state i started Metorid prime 1 again, see if i can like it. So far i'm getting though it much better then i did the first time but god, these controls are still god awful. I hope MP3 fixes that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 25, 2007)

I like those retrospectives because I just remember how old I was when those games initially came out.  Fuck, I'm getting old.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well since this a nintendo section i guess i can state i started Metorid prime 1 again, see if i can like it. So far i'm getting though it much better then i did the first time but god, these controls are still god awful. I hope MP3 fixes that.



You see i've never like the MP series just cause i've never liked the genre of first person shooters. I'm more of a fan of third-person shooters and really feel that's where they should have taken the series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I like those retrospectives because I just remember how old I was when those games initially came out.  Fuck, I'm getting old.




I never looked at it like that until now  look what you done!!! 

I agree though I still remeber when I first played metriod and getting all upset because I could not find the last energy tank


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2007)

off topic but:
quick , gimme suggestions for a new DS game to take on the plane tomorrow!  I just finished /about to finish phoenix wright 1, so i want a different type of game.  Any suggestions?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> off topic but:
> quick , gimme suggestions for a new DS game to take on the plane tomorrow!  I just finished /about to finish phoenix wright 1, so i want a different type of game.  Any suggestions?



Megaman ZX, it was awesome. If not castlevania! If not Hotel dusk!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2007)

haven't been a megaman fan for a long time...castlevania hmmm....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, New Super mario brothers is almost taking the top


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2007)

Something one of the gaffers found in an old Nintendo Power magazine that is quite an interesting read...



HOW FUCKING IRONIC... XD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

Bet Mario galaxy becomes the most sold Mario!


----------



## Aman (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2007)

To be expected none the less. Still glad to here alot of EA support for Wii, one thing Dreamcast lacked back in the day and it hurt the console bad 


@DS


----------



## Birkin (Jul 26, 2007)

This may be really old since I wasn't paying much attention for the last 10 pages of the previous thread and I might have missed this anyhow, but...



And yes, I know of the gameplay, just wanted to share some more, if it's already out there, I apologize.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 26, 2007)

What I don't get is how some developers could not fucking see the Wii being successful. Sure the performance of the Gamecube is a reasonable excuse to be worried and the Wiimote would potentially drive some away, but it's that very same controller that could bring many others in, not to mention the fact that it cost $250 while the PS3 is 600 freakin dollars.

I guess they assumed the weaker graphics would be too much to for people  to handle. meh.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2007)

Holy shit, Online what? Co-Op? Vs.? Whatever it is, going to be good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2007)

I gots my chrome case for my US Wii.  The transformation will soon be complete. >=D


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> What I don't get is how some developers could not fucking see the Wii being successful. Sure the performance of the Gamecube is a reasonable excuse to be worried and the Wiimote would potentially drive some away, but it's that very same controller that could bring many others in, not to mention the fact that it cost $250 while the PS3 is 600 freakin dollars.
> 
> I guess they assumed the weaker graphics would be too much to for people  to handle. meh.



Oh the Wii is successful, i think almost every company sees that and is devolving a game for it.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I gots my chrome case for my US Wii.  The transformation will soon be complete. >=D



Young Frankenstein should be proud.


----------



## Aman (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice read there aman.

Also to check out Nintendo's stock ( and other companies) you can go here!



Wow , nintendo is up to 62 a share now  ( before DS and Wii came out they where around 23)




> This may be really old since I wasn't paying much attention for the last 10 pages of the previous thread and I might have missed this anyhow, but...
> 
> Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles Gameplay footage. Online support = YES
> 
> And yes, I know of the gameplay, just wanted to share some more, if it's already out there, I apologize.




DAMN! Thx for the news goku *reps*


----------



## Birkin (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't wait for TUC.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 27, 2007)

> XSEED is bringing Hajime no Ippo Revolution to the US as Victorious Boxers Revolution...



Yay!!!!!


----------



## Twilit (Jul 28, 2007)

I cannot get the RE video to work 

What is the Wi-Fi gonna be? If it's online multiplayer deathmatch...I'll...*orgasms*

I'll do that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2007)

Just finished it. >=)


----------



## Kayo (Jul 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just finished it. >=)



 

How did you do that?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2007)

Lots of magic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just finished it. >=)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I don't know whether it's hatred or envy that's consuming me at this moment, but I want to customize my systems as well  

Plain white just isn't working for my 360 and Wii =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2007)

> I don't know whether it's hatred or envy that's consuming me at this moment, but I want to customize my systems as well.


Could be both.  

You know, unless you have a tendency to break small shit easily, case modding is not hard at all.  The Wii is more time consuming than the 360 though.  It has about 10 more steps than the 360 to take the case off.

Custom Wii-motes are next on the list. :amazed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 28, 2007)

Man, they look like they are from The Terminator, the 360 and Wii.

In b4 they morph like that cop person dude.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just finished it. >=)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I suppose that would void any warranty you have on the machines, correct?  Or is there possibly a way to put its original shell back on without them knowing about it if you sent it in for repairs?

I usually tend to open up my game consoles after a few years of use or if they break down after a warranty just for the sake of doing it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2007)

The 360 is pretty much done for in terms of warranty, but the Wii is still good to go.  As long as you put everything back into place and not changed anything inside, the warranty "still exists."  :amazed  There are no stickers to break unlike the 360.

Same goes for the DS too.

Funny thing is... I just got my Wii back from the repair shop yesterday and took it apart again for the chrome case.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, but didn't Nintendo at one point give out skins for the DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2007)

^ They probably did, but those are just skins, not actual replacement cases.


Anyway, when Dragon Quest Swords comes out in the states, buy that shit with a quickness.  It seriously reminds of Super Punch Out, which is awesome in itself.  I'll play more once I've gotten off my Gundam 0079 fix.  This game is too addicting.

Here are some vids I took (which are also posted on the official thread)

Off-screen vid of First Zeon Story mission
Off-screen Yuu Kajima Ace Pilot mission 1 (epic one on one)
Off-screen Amuro Ray Ace Pilot mission 4 (underwater battles)

Videos can't really explain how much the controls make a difference in this game.  It's almost like after playing RE4 Wii, you don't want to use the old control scheme anymore.  Also, I'm usually honest about how good video games are, and I'll tell you what, this Gundam game is addicting.

IGN said the same thing too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ They probably did, but those are just skins, not actual replacement cases.
> 
> 
> Anyway, when Dragon Quest Swords comes out in the states, buy that shit with a quickness.  It seriously reminds of Super Punch Out, which is awesome in itself.  I'll play more once I've gotten off my Gundam 0079 fix.  This game is too addicting.
> ...




nice , nice! Also nice Wii setup there DS


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

I am looking for Fire Emblem Goddes of Dawn,it needs to be mine!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2007)

Indeed that gundam game got my attention, def want to try it.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Does anyone here likes The Guitar Hero series.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2007)

I hate it but i believe SS3 just picked it up for XBOX 360.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 28, 2007)

I does!


OMG HAWTNESS:
Bleach Wii uncut for the USA

I want to have Sega's babies now.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Cant wait to play as Ulquiorra!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I does!
> 
> 
> OMG HAWTNESS:
> ...



Oh i like bleach, ima rent this one though DS even said it wasn't that good. But i will be buying the DS game. *That is the Wii version correct*?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes it is.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 28, 2007)

Bleach: Shattered Blade is the Wii one (the one showed in the article, made by Sega)

Bleach: The Blade of Fate is the DS one, made by Treasure. I'm a bit disappointed they're removing plane-shifting from two-player matches, I think that was unnecessary, but it's no biggy. Besides, I already have it imported. 

They are both supposedly unedited, with all the spoilers intact. Bleach Wii's story even centers around a new arrancar character.

The Wii one is obviously not award-winning, but looks like a lot of fun. Since it includes spoilers it's a buy for me. The DS one is a DEFINITE buy for anyone who hasn't imported it. It's just a really, really well made fighting game. That's Treasure for ya...


Also:


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2007)

I played the DS one at a friends and liked it alot, plus wi-fi is only wins. So i'ma pick that up. Now the gundam game if coming to america, i want, looks really fun. Just added it on my list. ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I does!
> 
> 
> OMG HAWTNESS:
> ...




woah , nice ! 




crazymtf said:


> I hate it but i believe SS3 just picked it up for XBOX 360.



Ya I have Guitar hero 2 for 360, not sure what to get 3 on and I'm getting rockband for 360 to!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Cant wait to play as Ulquiorra!



Have fun with the snorefest that is unlocking all the characters.  I'm going to give you guys are warning in regards to Bleach Wii and let it be known I'm a big Bleach fan.

You had better be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge Bleach fan because as cool as all the spoilers, new Arrancar character, and slashy slash gameplay is concerned, it's going to get boring quick.  Besides that, it's good times when you have friends over and you're drinking, which is probably the most I've played the game besides the first week I bought it.

Is it better than Bleach GC though?  Oh god yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Have fun with the snorefest that is unlocking all the characters.  I'm going to give you guys are warning in regards to Bleach Wii and let it be known I'm a big Bleach fan.
> 
> You had better be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge Bleach fan because as cool as all the spoilers, new Arrancar character, and slashy slash gameplay is concerned, it's going to get boring quick.  Besides that, it's good times when you have friends over and you're drinking, which is probably the most I've played the game besides the first week I bought it.



This is why i'm happy Hollywood video and blockbuster are still around


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2007)

I think it's still pretty cool that they're keeping it uncut.  Kinda like when Dragonball Final Bout came out before DBZ was big here (although that game blew chunks).

Support Bleach DS though.  Totally worth it.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Besides that, it's good times when you have friends over and you're drinking, which is probably the most I've played the game besides the first week I bought it..



The drunken party seal of approval. This is what I base my gaming purchases off.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2007)

Ya, If it was not for the Wii strap my wii motes would all be broken by now, thx to alcohol  

I'm pumped for online RE UC co op. Seriously


----------



## Birkin (Jul 28, 2007)

The Gokus have to cooperate!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> The Gokus have to cooperate!






nice one  Should be fun playing co op in that game either way.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 28, 2007)

Seriously though, are you up for it?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm RE Co-Op on WiFi, that sounds interesting...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> Seriously though, are you up for it?



We will see 



Taichi said:


> Hmm RE Co-Op on WiFi, that sounds interesting...



Ya it does, I liked the fact it has off line co op and I did not expect it to have online play, but now that it has? I'm game!


same thing goes for Trauma Center 2!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2007)

Trauma Center 2 has co-op? Hows that gonna work?


----------



## FFLN (Jul 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Have fun with the snorefest that is unlocking all the characters.  I'm going to give you guys are warning in regards to Bleach Wii and let it be known I'm a big Bleach fan.
> 
> You had better be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge Bleach fan because as cool as all the spoilers, new Arrancar character, and slashy slash gameplay is concerned, it's going to get boring quick.  Besides that, it's good times when you have friends over and you're drinking, which is probably the most I've played the game besides the first week I bought it.
> 
> Is it better than Bleach GC though?  Oh god yes.



If that's all there is to it, I probably won't get it then. The trap that was Bleach GC just totally made me wary of any Bleach game, unless people say that they're still playing it after a few months or more. Since there are so many "gotta-have" games coming out this late summer to early winter, I'm going to have to pick my games with stricter standards. Not only do I not want to waste around $50, but I also don't want to spend hours on a game only to realize that it's either a crappy game or just not my style of gaming.

Anyway, no Bleach Wii for me unless you guys say that it's still fun after 5 months or so... without being drunk.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 29, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Anyway, no Bleach Wii for me unless you guys say that it's still fun after 5 months or so... without being drunk.



Jeez, high standards a bit? lol, I'm pretty sure pretty much only Halo and Smash Bros. can live up to that...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Trauma Center 2 has co-op? Hows that gonna work?



Yes has two player co op and WIDESCREEN ! 

how will it work? not sure to be honest =/ Not much info has come out for the game other than the title and the fact its co op and in 480p / Widescreen.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 29, 2007)

I know it's just a still image, but I REALLY love the art of these games...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 29, 2007)

Isn't that the art by the guy who does Shin Megami Tensei now?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2007)

Just like I thought, you guys help each other out at the same time.  Seriously though, I don't want to get into the X missions for this one.  We'd be too busy cussing each other out because we'd be blaming each other for fucking up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

dude, the operations would be SOO hard with two people! I mean like they where not hard enough in the first!


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 29, 2007)

But it'd be nice in those situations you need to be doing one thing while also pumping that wonderful uber-healing stuff into them...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> But it'd be nice in those situations you need to be doing one thing while also pumping that wonderful uber-healing stuff into them...



Though to be honest? People like me would stab them


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 29, 2007)

You mean that's not how you play the game? Here I thought the point of the game was to stab them. I mean that's how real doctors do It right?


----------



## FFLN (Jul 29, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Jeez, high standards a bit? lol, I'm pretty sure pretty much only Halo and Smash Bros. can live up to that...



Now that you mention it, I probably should've been more specific. If the game has a story and doesn't include multi-player, then that won't be much of a factor for the 5 month longevity thing. For fighters and multi-player games, their fun factor has to last at least 5 months, for me to consider it a worthwhile purchase. I guess the 5 months don't have to be consecutive though. I usually get bored of a game after about a month or two. That's when I either move on to a new game, or go back to an old game. Come to think of it, I still need to beat Twilight Princess... I'm only past the second dungeon.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

FFLN , beat zelda, spend time with that game it is a really good game. Plus by the time your done with that game other great ones will be out for your enjoyment


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, even games like Zelda bore me after a month or so of consecutive play. I usually have to take a break and pick it up again later. Problem is that's hard with some games, 'cause you forget where your supposed to go next. That's my situation in FF3, 4, and 6 right now, lol. The only game I've ever been able to play hardcore for months on end was Super Smash Bros Melee...


----------



## FFLN (Jul 30, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> FFLN , beat zelda, spend time with that game it is a really good game. Plus by the time your done with that game other great ones will be out for your enjoyment



Eh... there are other RPGs that I should finish first on my "priority gaming" list. The main thing about Legend of Zelda that doesn't hook me is the lack of voice overs. Just about all of the RPGs that I play have VOs, and that helps me to continue playing. It's the immersion, I guess.

FF3 is also on my "waiting to be beaten" list. I needed to grind to get through the next part, but I didn't feel like doing that, so I just put it down and haven't gone back to it yet.

I think GNT3 or GNT4 were the only games that had lasting gameplay for me. It was probably 3 though. That character selection screen for 4 was just too much of a turn off. The same with the lack of a random select. SSBM also had lasting gameplay, but after my original savefile for it was deleted... my desire to continue playing it just dwindled.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2007)

Zelda is not an RPG though   I do see your point though and  this is how I look at it. Whenever I get a big game for a console I beat it and do not play anything else until I do. Normally I take breaks in between but I always go back to that big game ( zelda, etc) and beat that so I can move onto the next big game. 


AS for FF3?  Let it wait, your not missing anything  Its not as good as I thought =/ plus you can beat it in about 15 hours.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 30, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Zelda is not an RPG though   I do see your point though and  this is how I look at it. Whenever I get a big game for a console I beat it and do not play anything else until I do. Normally I take breaks in between but I always go back to that big game ( zelda, etc) and beat that so I can move onto the next big game.
> 
> 
> AS for FF3?  Let it wait, your not missing anything  Its not as good as I thought =/ plus you can beat it in about 15 hours.



Yes, I know it's not an RPG, but I just classified it as that instead of adventure, because you are playing the role of Link, which could put it under that genre.

Usually, that's how I play those "big games" too, and that's how I started off with TP, but then... I just got to a point in which I didn't feel like playing it and put it down. Hmm... I'm trying to remember which game I picked up after that... I think that's when I went all out on DBZ:BT2 until I unlocked a little over 90% of everything. I was probably thinking about going back to TP at that point, but then I picked up Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2 for PC. Voice-overs. They make a big difference.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2007)

> Miyamoto hints at new IP next year & over 80% of Japanese Wii owners use its channels



In an E3 interview with Dean Takahashi, Miyamoto talks about several things we've already heard, and makes a hint about a new Nintendo character franchise for Wii making an appearance next year:



> Q: What was interesting to me is that they had about four or so original Wii games. They were original and creative. I expected more of that from Nintendo. You instead have a lot of games based on existing characters or previously known games. I was looking for more next-generation Wii games. Or a second wave of original Wii games. My question along with that is why aren’t you interesting more brand new characters?
> 
> A: I guess I don’t necessarily see my job as creating new characters as it is creating new experiences. Recently, Wii Fit is creating the concept and the idea and the feeling behind the game. That has been one of my new creations. For characters, we came up with the concept of the Miis and that allows people to come up with their own characters. Maybe next year sometime, we may have new characters in the same way we came up with Pikmin when we introduced the GameCube.
> I realise Nintendo uses the Miyamoto name to front various games, and he's obviously involved in Wii Sports/Fit/Music, etc, but could this be the new Miyamoto IP which has been commented on several times? Given the Pikmin reference it seems likely imo, and is probably designed for more traditional gaming tastes.
> ...





> Montag 30.07.07
> 
> Über 80 Prozent nutzen Nachrichten-/Wetterkanal
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 30, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, even games like Zelda bore me after a month or so of consecutive play. I usually have to take a break and pick it up again later. Problem is that's hard with some games, 'cause you forget where your supposed to go next. That's my situation in FF3, 4, and 6 right now, lol. The only game I've ever been able to play hardcore for months on end was Super Smash Bros Melee...



I can usually only play one game for about two weeks I have a similar probleme. Though the thing  I'm really bad about Is In RPG when I get far in them my save file will delete. I still haven't beating Pokemon beacause of this It got washed and fucked up my save.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks to me like Marth got replaced...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2007)

Just because they both look similar doesn't mean one will be replaced. xD


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 1, 2007)

They said they wanna avoid copy characters though...

I think they need to put 3 Fire Emblem characters in, one with a sword, one with an axe, and one with a lance. A magic user too actually would be nice...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2007)

I hope they bring everyone back from the previous Smash games first though. I must play as Roy!

Some of the GBA Fire Emblem characters would be cool to see.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 1, 2007)

> * The Metroid Retrospective  part 2*






also Final fantasy part 3 has been up for a few days now. In the Ff part 3 one they go up to FF 5, Part 4 will have FF 6 and all.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 1, 2007)

Metroid Fusion my first Metroid and what a great one It was awesome story and nice gameplay.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 2, 2007)

Metroid Fusion was pretty good. I think that's the only Metroid game that I've played through entirely and beaten.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 2, 2007)

Someone tell me how to turn off the "stand-by mode" so it's always off. Please?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2007)

^
Unplug your Wii.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 2, 2007)

Without doing that


----------



## Aman (Aug 2, 2007)

You mean turn off WiiConnect24? You can do that in your Wii Settings.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 2, 2007)

Can you talk about the Wii system here if so then here's my question is its price going down anytime soon and for people who own a wii how much did it cost after tax was added to the 249.99?


----------



## Corruption (Aug 2, 2007)

When you turn off your Wii hold the power button until the light turns red. Standby mode is then off and it doesnt get hot.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 2, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> When you turn off your Wii hold the power button until the light turns red. Standby mode is then off and it doesnt get hot.



Cheers mate. :> Never knew that. Will try it our as soon as I get my new Wii.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2007)

AH! Aman your spoiler and AVA are major spoilerific. xD Not that I mind though, since I already know..


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2007)

Soooo... just finished Dragon Quest Swords the other day.  Straight playthrough took me around 9hrs without really looking for secret stuff.  Spent about 2 more hours looking for items and making better swords.  That should give you a better idea of how long the game is.  Re-doing levels is fun though for grinding.  A really fun game, btw.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Soooo... just finished Dragon Quest Swords the other day.  Straight playthrough took me around 9hrs without really looking for secret stuff.  Spent about 2 more hours looking for items and making better swords.  That should give you a better idea of how long the game is.  Re-doing levels is fun though for grinding.  A really fun game, btw.



Pretty short for a DQ game and I can already see those Gaming Sites ripping apart the game just for that.  

Still, the game looks interesting and will probably get it for Christmas or get the parents to buy it at Costco since they don't seem to care when Wii games are under $50 and will just buy it, too bad they don't do that for the 360/PS3 games that are under $60


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, considering it's an action game more than an RPG, it's a pretty good amount of time if you just run through it.  It's pretty replayable though as you want to get S Ranks on all the levels, get secret items, secret paths, and extra bosses.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2007)

Ithink I might rent DQ. I think I can beat the game in less than 5 days.


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 6, 2007)

WTF  why is the matrix in my Wii?!

What is doing this and why do I only have problems with my wii?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2007)

Ha, that's a common problem with some Wiis. I don't think you can fix it, I think you let it overheat or something.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> WTF  why is the matrix in my Wii?!
> 
> What is doing this and why do I only have problems with my wii?



I had the same problem. Getting a new Wii tomorrow. I've waited 3 weeks now. >.>


----------



## Aman (Aug 6, 2007)

My Wii froze twice during the last few days, and I didn't even play it that much. Anything to worry about, those of you who have experience with overheated Wiis?


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn well I barely use the thing so I don't see it being an overheating issue.

I'm moving in like 2.5 weeks so I guess i'll have to put up with it until I can find out how to get it fixed.

Should I go to nintendo's site will they have instructions to mail it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 6, 2007)

I have to say I'm really enjoying MArio STrikers charged online.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 6, 2007)

Aman said:


> My Wii froze twice during the last few days, and I didn't even play it that much. Anything to worry about, those of you who have experience with overheated Wiis?



Basically, use the screen-in reduction. Also, try to have some space between the Wii and other stuff so it can breathe. And try to keep a steady, good temperature.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have to say I'm really enjoying MArio STrikers charged online.



I'm not. Stupid megastrikes are unpossible to block because of lag. Random speed ups and downs are really starting to annoy me...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 6, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm not. Stupid megastrikes are unpossible to block because of lag. Random speed ups and downs are really starting to annoy me...



I never experienced lag at all... Neither has my friend and his Wifi router is all the way down in his basement ( and normally he gets bad signals) .


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 6, 2007)

Eh, my games are going in slow motion...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 6, 2007)

youre connection sucks, or the person you face'd connection sucks..

which of the two, cuz there is no other explanation.

im enjoying wifi as well, and mine is wireless (which is SUPPOSED to lag more) and my connection never lags, until i face a person with 3 stars connection....

My games play normally as if i would be doing the striker cup....


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> WTF  why is the matrix in my Wii?!
> 
> What is doing this and why do I only have problems with my wii?



LOL, same thing happened to mine.  Call Ninty and ask for your Wii to be repaired.  If you're lucky like me, there will be a service center near your house and they'll fix it in 45 minutes flat.  Where do you live?

BTW, turn WiiConnect24 off and keep your Wii in a ventilated area afterwards, unless you keep your Wii in a refridgerator.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 6, 2007)

Ah, playing with a friend I've had no lag at all. Much nicer. I guess I just got unlucky with opponents b4...

TheGameFeed.com
Editor-in-Chief: 0-4
Wii Editor: 4-0


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 6, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but Strikers "online" aspect is region based right? Like, you can't play with Euro doods if you are in America.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 6, 2007)

You are correct sir^


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, people who have used Wiikey on their systems have been unaffected so far.  But who knows...

Anyway, I'm loving the search function on the Wii Shop.  Also, you can apparently load VC games off of an SD card.  That I'll have to check myself tomorrow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, people who have used Wiikey on their systems have been unaffected so far.  But who knows...
> 
> Anyway, I'm loving the search function on the Wii Shop.  Also, you can apparently load VC games off of an SD card.  That I'll have to check myself tomorrow.



 If you can load VC games off an SD card that would be EPIC! I should try that out right now, but I'm to tired  Just got back from work!


The loading between channels is alot faster for me now.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> You are correct sir^



It's still said to work, just with minor extra lag issues.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2007)

How can said update take down most Wii mod chips, when most are stealth based to the system?

A for effort though, even if all that it is is just a pointless notification.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2007)

No, it's always been that way.  But you don't have to have it on when you turn the system off.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Wat do you mean by tht? I still have WiiConnect on but I don't have it on when I turned off.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 7, 2007)

Hmm ... about my Wii. The fan stopped working, I have no idea since when, I just noticed. Should I be worried ? O.o The heat might fry my Wii, no?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Leave it completely off I guess. Or move it to a colder room like the basement and keep standby mode on, your choice.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm supposed to move it to a basement that is nonexistent? O.o Just kidding. Thanks though. I disabled WiiConnect24, just in case. My Wii is standing in a wide open place; room temperature. So it's all good for now. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2007)

Jouten said:


> Hmm ... about my Wii. The fan stopped working, I have no idea since when, I just noticed. Should I be worried ? O.o The heat might fry my Wii, no?




Your fan seems to be off in Wii connect 24 mode ( i mean I never see mine run,unless its supposed to ) 

Also gang, pLease help me out  =0 I need your vote!
*http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=9762690#post9762690*
 also make sure you read my post in that thread to =0 its very informative!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2007)

Nintendo customer service rocks.  I had an issue with my VC channels and games not showing up on my Wii after repair and they called me back the same day (today) and set it all up.  Very impressed.

EDIT:  Found this at neogaf and tried it myself.  I will say it works. O_O



> Well, I can't believe this went a whole day without anyone picking up on it, *but the Wii now features USB keyboard support in both the Wii Message Board and the Wii Shop Channel.* This pretty much means Nintendo has the ability to add keyboard features in games from here on out (Madden 08 possibly?). I may use the message boards a bit more often now.
> 
> This pretty much also means that an Internet Channel update is imminent.


----------



## Pein (Aug 8, 2007)

that update also locked out freeloader support nintendo is acting retarded free loaders are legal


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Nintendo customer service rocks.  I had an issue with my VC channels and games not showing up on my Wii after repair and they called me back the same day (today) and set it all up.  Very impressed.
> 
> EDIT:  Found this at neogaf and tried it myself.  I will say it works. O_O



WOAH! nice!!!


Also did you try out the SD card thing yet with VC games?


----------



## Birkin (Aug 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> WOAH! nice!!!
> 
> 
> Also did you try out the SD card thing yet with VC games?



When my Wii fucked over I instantly bought an SD Card. I put everything I had on the console over to the SD Card. I might be getting my Wii back today to see if it actually works.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 8, 2007)

Goku I was talking about VC games being Played/read off the Card it self.

VC games are tied to that system, unless nintendo took care of it for you already.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Goku I was talking about VC games being Played/read off the Card it self.
> 
> VC games are tied to that system, unless nintendo took care of it for you already.



They said they would. :amazed

Misunderstood you then, sorry.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 8, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> that update also locked out freeloader support nintendo is acting retarded free loaders are legal



Wait, WHAT!?!?

Did they ruin my swap disc trick? I will throw a fucking _fit_...


----------



## Birkin (Aug 8, 2007)

Aight, got my Wii back up and running, with all VC games and saved games.


----------



## Aman (Aug 8, 2007)

PLÄTTCHEN twist ’n’ paint announced for WiiWare

WiiWare is getting interesting. I hope we can get something nice before the end of the year.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 8, 2007)

_So_ close...


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey do you guys know how the games no more heros and sadness are getting on development wise? and why hammer was cancelled?


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 8, 2007)

No More Heroes is due out by the end of the year.

Sadness is an unknown quantity release date wise.

Hammer was canceled probably for money/labor reasons. Those developers are working on some other game now.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know just wanted to post those.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> _So_ close...



.....saying that xbox 360 came out year(s) before, wii is doing well...

ps3 is sucking nuts though...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....saying that xbox 360 came out year(s) before, wii is doing well...
> 
> ps3 is sucking nuts though...



If they where selling good than the PS3 would be screwed considering the money Sony losses.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> If they where selling good than the PS3 would be screwed considering the money Sony losses.



Microsoft lost money on every console sold aswell, still going though.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 8, 2007)

Is that serious results?

If so, the Wii has a very bright future considering the Xbox 360 came out 6-12 months before Wii did.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

Goku said:


> Is that serious results?
> 
> If so, the Wii has a very bright future considering the Xbox 360 came out 6-12 months before Wii did.



Well once i saw how good mario party 8 *A 5.5 game* is selling i knew there's no stopping the mass


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Microsoft lost money on every console sold aswell, still going though.



Yeah I guess that's true I forget what's the biggest  selling game on the 360 around this time of It's lifespan and the biggest selling game on the PS3 right.


Theres one thing I have to say the main reason i'm not getting the PS3. I'm 14 my parents aren't to rich so obviously 600 dollars Is just to much.

Also thanks for doing my  request.


----------



## Makunouchi_Ippo (Aug 8, 2007)

The wii rocks... it is too good.

i wish i had one..


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Microsoft lost money on every console sold aswell, still going though.



Well, not every console sold. They were at first, but they started recouping losses after a little while. Of course, by then they had already lost millions if not billions, so I doubt they've recouped it yet...

I wonder if they'll be taking any loss after the price cut...


----------



## Aman (Aug 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well once i saw how good mario party 8 *A 5.5 game* is selling i knew there's no stopping the mass


There's nothing wrong with Mario Party 8, it got a bad score because of the old graphics and lack of news. Still one of the best party games there is.

But yeah, I understand what you mean.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 8, 2007)

Aman said:


> There's nothing wrong with Mario Party 8...


I could argue that point...


----------



## Aman (Aug 8, 2007)

XD, you get what I mean.

Sure, it has flaws and could be much better, but it's still great fun when you play it with other people and a great party game.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 8, 2007)

Mario Strikers Charged.

Now THIS is a party game. Gawd this game is awesome...


----------



## FFLN (Aug 8, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> that update also locked out freeloader support nintendo is acting retarded free loaders are legal



Did they really lock this out? That would be crappy since I would have to pull out my GC and hook it up to play any GC imports...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Mario Strikers Charged.
> 
> Now THIS is a party game. Gawd this game is awesome...



Now were speaking the same lang.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Mario Strikers Charged.
> 
> Now THIS is a party game. Gawd this game is awesome...



Yeah that's probably the best party game our there.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Yeah that's probably the best party game our there.



Nope, i'd say super smash.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2007)

Mairo Party will ie now, with Mario Strikers Charged out an soon Metroid 3!
I predict it will dominate sales for awhile. I just wish there was some sort of co-op.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2007)

Aman said:


> There's nothing wrong with Mario Party 8



I don't even have to say anything....it suffers from the same faults every Mario Party since the end of the N64, and thats just being the most tedious series on a Nintendo platform evar!

The last good Mario Party was 3, then like...what was it...6?

If Mario Kart is a party game, than that>>>this X10,000,000,000.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 9, 2007)

Apparently, the new 3.0 Update stopped Freeloaders from working.  I haven't tried it myself, but it's no big deal to me.  As for others... who knows.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 9, 2007)

Ya MArio strikers charge is surprisingly good and the online mode makes me come back for more!


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 9, 2007)

FORGET EVERYTHING...WIIfit is the best product to come out in ages..


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 9, 2007)

OMG BOO MARIO!!!  This game looks so fucking good, it's an anomaly.


----------



## Aman (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh my...a haunted castle...place?

It reminds me of Pumpkin Hill from Sonic XD.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> OMG BOO MARIO!!!  This game looks so fucking good, it's an anomaly.



Biggest reason for the Wii besides super smash for sure


----------



## FFLN (Aug 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Apparently, the new 3.0 Update stopped Freeloaders from working.  I haven't tried it myself, but it's no big deal to me.  As for others... who knows.



I tried out both of my Freeloaders. Nothing. *sigh* I don't see anyone rising up to challenge any of this either. It would take some time to do anything about it within the system, but still... I would expect some news about it. All I've seen so far are people who complain about it and some articles about the guys that got hit by the mod raids, in which one guy only had one mod chip. ONE MOD CHIP!

It doesn't seem likely that the gaming industry will do anything about it since they officially approve of it. The only ones who would have any stake in it are the importers and the "foreign" creators of things like the Freeloader, but it seems unlikely for them to do anything about it either. They've still got other regions that they can sell to.

Anyway... peeved off that I'll most likely have to get a JP Wii at some point in order to play any of my imports. As it's been noted elsewhere, that's one pro for the PS3... even though some games have been locking that out too.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I tried out both of my Freeloaders. Nothing. *sigh* I don't see anyone rising up to challenge any of this either. It would take some time to do anything about it within the system, but still... I would expect some news about it. All I've seen so far are people who complain about it and some articles about the guys that got hit by the mod raids, in which one guy only had one mod chip. ONE MOD CHIP!
> 
> It doesn't seem likely that the gaming industry will do anything about it since they officially approve of it. The only ones who would have any stake in it are the importers and the "foreign" creators of things like the Freeloader, but it seems unlikely for them to do anything about it either. They've still got other regions that they can sell to.
> 
> Anyway... peeved off that I'll most likely have to get a JP Wii at some point in order to play any of my imports. As it's been noted elsewhere, that's one pro for the PS3... *even though some games have been locking that out too.*


Nope, that was debunked, all are region free


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope, that was debunked, all are region free



Debunked? It was going to be region locked but due to the response, they made it region free.

Smart move too.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Debunked? It was going to be region locked but due to the response, they made it region free.
> 
> Smart move too.


Yeah, i dunno what to call it but they were going to do it and then didn't, so i said debunked


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2007)

Some tidbits about those SMG scans from GoNintendo;



> - 6 worlds, 120 stars reconfirmed, multiple planets in each world
> 
> - Planets of water, ice, sand, and more
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2007)

WAIT A SECOND.... REGION FREE!!!????!?!?

so we wont need a wii freeloader anymore???

Can i finally buy Hajime no Ippo the fighting revolution?????


----------



## Birkin (Aug 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> WAIT A SECOND.... REGION FREE!!!????!?!?
> 
> so we wont need a wii freeloader anymore???
> 
> Can i finally buy Hajime no Ippo the fighting revolution?????



I think I missread this as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> WAIT A SECOND.... REGION FREE!!!????!?!?
> 
> so we wont need a wii freeloader anymore???
> 
> Can i finally buy Hajime no Ippo the fighting revolution?????


----------



## Aman (Aug 9, 2007)

^Seconded.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2007)

Dude, that gif NEVER gets old. Like Ridin' Spinnaz, or Ghost Ride Tha Whip.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 9, 2007)

This is very off-topic but PLEASE, I beg you, vote for The White Fang in the Chatter Box!!!


----------



## ZE (Aug 9, 2007)

Someone tell that guy he has a cancer in his head.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 9, 2007)

I second that as well.

Anyway, where was it debunked that all PS3 games can play in all regions? The PS3 itself is region-free to the extent of playing games from other regions, but from what I've heard, developers can choose to still lock out their games.




> The Playstation 3 also has an optional region-lock that the producer of the game can choose to or not to implement. It will also honor the region-coding of Blu-Ray movies, DVD movies, and PSOne and PS2 games.



Anyway, the PS3 was not the focus of my previous post.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I second that as well.
> 
> Anyway, where was it debunked that all PS3 games can play in all regions? The PS3 itself is region-free to the extent of playing games from other regions, but from what I've heard, developers can choose to still lock out their games.
> 
> ...



Every single game released so far has been region free, dunno why that would stop. And i wish both 360 and Wii shared the region free style, to bad.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Every single game released so far has been region free, dunno why that would stop. And i wish both 360 and Wii shared the region free style, to bad.



Maybe the trend'll continue unless it's a big game that's got a simultaneous world-wide release, possibly MGS4.

Anyway, region-free 360 and Wii would be nice... importers wouldn't have their electronics confiscated due to having a mod-chip and Nintendo wouldn't have to spend time and money to lock out devices like Freeloader.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2007)

...... don't make fun of me...

i misunderstood goddamnit!!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> WAIT A SECOND.... REGION FREE!!!????!?!?
> 
> so we wont need a wii freeloader anymore???
> 
> Can i finally buy Hajime no Ippo the fighting revolution?????



of course you can


----------



## Aman (Aug 10, 2007)

Wii Fit is Japan’s most anticipated “game” title

See? This is why Nintendo do what they do.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> Wii Fit is Japan?s most anticipated ?game? title




???????????????...?-~^*''''*^~-?
??????????????..?-*::::::::::::::::'*-?
??????????????.|:::::::::::::::::::::::|?_
????????????..??-~|:::::::::::::::::::::::|;;;?*^~-??_
????????????-^*';;;;;;;;'\::::::::::::::::::::'/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?*^-?_
????????.?-^*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*-?::::::::::::?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*^-?
??????...?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?*^^^*'?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*^-?
?????..?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'*-?
????..?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*-?
????./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''\
???../;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\
???/';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;____??????????????????____;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\
??../;;;;;;;;;;;;_????---~~^***'''????::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::????''**^^~---????_;;;;;;;;;;;'\
???*-~^^**''??::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::??***^~--'\?
?...|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::__???????-~~~~^^^^***********^^^^~~----?????__::::::::::::::::::::::::'|
?...|:::__????-~~^***''??? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .??'''**^~~---???_::::|
??'|? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?''|*
??.| . . . . . . . . . . .-???__ . . . . . . .'*-? . . . . .?-*'' . . __????????????- . . . . . . . . . . . .'|
??..\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?***^~-?-????-~~~--???--~^*????_ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./
???\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . -~^**''??-* . . . . . . . \ . . . . . .?**^-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . '/
???..\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?*? . . . . . . . . .'/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'/
????*-? . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-* :\ . . . . . . . .'/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./
????...*-? . . . . . . . . . ?-*: : : :*^-??_ . . ?-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-*
??????*-? . . . . . .?-* : : : : : : : : **? / . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?-*
???????-^*^-? . . ?-' : : : : : : : : : : :?-*?????_ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-*
?????./ : : : : *-?-* : : : : : : : : : :?-* . . . . . ?*^-. . . . . . . . . . .?-^* : :\
????.../ : : : : ?-* : : : : : : : : : :?-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _??-^*'? : : : : :'\
????..'| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?-*--????________?????-~^*''? : : : : : : : : : : :'\

Great, in b4 dozens and dozens of more non-games due to Japan's 'great' interest.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> Wii Fit is Japan?s most anticipated ?game? title
> 
> See? This is why Nintendo do what they do.



Oh this brings sadness to me  Not even Super Smash or Mario, it's fucking wiifit


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> Wii Fit is Japan?s most anticipated ?game? title
> 
> See? This is why Nintendo do what they do.



and that's supposed to make us happy?


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 10, 2007)

Just wait, in a few years Japan is going to full of buff muscular people and we are going to be screwed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

Pssh, manly to them is probably Cloud or something


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 10, 2007)

Zack.


Think maybe they'll release a demo on this new channel at some point? That'd be awesome...

Edit: My MP3 channel won't connect... T_____T


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

Japan has bad gaming tastes.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL, they don't even have as much obese people as the USA too. That's very odd.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 10, 2007)

They're smarter, more in shape, and are much more sexually active.

I don't think we can criticize.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> They're smarter, more in shape, and are much more sexually active.
> 
> I don't think we can criticize.



On Japan's cock much?


----------



## Hybridial (Aug 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> They're smarter, more in shape, and are much more sexually active.
> 
> I don't think we can criticize.



Actually if you knew anything, you'd know that the Japanese right now are having issues with their libidos, in fact it's so bad it's affecting their birth rate. 

I don't know about the other two things, but you could not be more wrong about the sexually active part. Right now, there's a lot of repression going on.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 10, 2007)

At least sexuality isn't taboo in that country...

America _defines_ repressed...on many different levels...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> At least sexuality isn't taboo in that country...
> 
> America _defines_ repressed...on many different levels...



Thank god, i don't wanna see little loli girls fucking each other and monster sex


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, whatever floats your boat man. To each his own...


----------



## Hybridial (Aug 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> At least sexuality isn't taboo in that country...
> 
> America _defines_ repressed...on many different levels...



You are correct, but that doesn't change the fact that what you said before smacked of like, not even doing the most basic amount of research to see if what you claimed was true.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 10, 2007)

lol research

I'm too busy playing Strikers...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

Indeed, plus how can you prove there smarter and such? If there so smart i'm sure they be the leaders of this world which there not. And just cause we always have those Chinese and Japanese kids in the back of our math classes who know all the answers doesn't mean there "Smarter" 

Anyway back to Nintendo, whats everyones next Wii game?


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Indeed, plus how can you prove there smarter and such? If there so smart i'm sure they be the leaders of this world which there not. And just cause we always have those Chinese and Japanese kids in the back of our math classes who know all the answers doesn't mean there "Smarter"


Just going by statistics. Ya know, that whole "America has some of the worst schools in the world, and Japan has some of the best." Not that I think they do it perfect, but their system is definitely got more brain power going for it than our idiotic one.

We do better in higher education I admit though. Our universities pwn.



crazymtf said:


> Anyway back to Nintendo, whats everyones next Wii game?


METROID

I'm sad though 'cause Guilty Gear had an August release date and now it's TBD... 



BTW, anyone know of a good quality way to convert an anime episode to play it through my Wii? I got a 1GB SD card...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> BTW, anyone know of a good quality way to convert an anime episode to play it through my Wii? I got a 1GB SD card...






> I'm sad though 'cause Guilty Gear had an August release date and now it's TBD...


I just bought that today. *huggles the JP Wii*


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 10, 2007)

I tried that once and the quality came out very bleh...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Japan has bad gaming tastes.



Really? Where do you think FF, MGS, Zelda, Mario, JRPGS, Devil may cry, Resident Evil, etc come from? JAPAN =0


I'm getting metriod next , the dropping some more money on Excite Truck and Red Steel.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> little loli girls fucking each other and monster sex


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Really? Where do you think FF, MGS, Zelda, Mario, JRPGS, Devil may cry, Resident Evil, etc come from? JAPAN =0
> 
> 
> I'm getting metriod next , the dropping some more money on Excite Truck and Red Steel.



Aint in funny though that now they care more for party games?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Aint in funny though that now they care more for party games?




And with  this logic I can say " aint it funny, how Americans only care about Sports / Star wars games?" Check those top 10 best selling franchises in America and you will be shocked.


Drop the freaking japan "bad taste" debate because honestly America's tastes are pretty sad to.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> And with  this logic I can say " aint it funny, how Americans only care about Sports / Star wars games?" Check those top 10 best selling franchises in America and you will be shocked.
> 
> 
> Drop the freaking japan "bad taste" debate because honestly America's tastes are pretty sad to.



Star wars/Sports >>> Shitty party games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Star wars/Sports >>> Shitty party games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Check those top 10 best selling franchises in America and you will be shocked.



Madden
Madden
Madden
Madden
Madden
Madden
Halo
MLB Baseball
GTA
Tom Clancy


Did I do it rite?

Zelda is more popular here, so thats win. Though..we never got the remake of the NES Zelda, and might not get the Tingle RPG.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

The only good thing Japaese gamrs like are RPGs.
And LoZ, Metroid, DMC.


Wii Fit? Pretty lame. I have better times going to the gym instead.

Thoguh I don't like Madden that much, I perfer the Street versions.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> The only good thing Japaese gamrs like are RPGs.
> And LoZ, Metroid, DMC.
> 
> 
> ...



With you 100%, street versions kickass


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Madden
> Madden
> Madden
> Madden
> ...



I lawl'd...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

Metriod Retrospec part 3 was up for a while now and I have to say it was quite good.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 11, 2007)

For the ladies 

Neat, taking a dump to save in No More Heroes!


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

^ Epic.


WTF is this? It's a few years old but I've never heard of this before. Snake was in another fighting game b4 Smash!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

^Thats the game I've been referring to, the one with Snake and Simon Belmont in a SSB-like game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> The only good thing Japaese gamrs like are RPGs.
> *And LoZ, Metroid*, DMC.



Besides the anomaly that is the Phantom Hourglass, those franchises do way better in the states than in Japan.


----------



## Pein (Aug 11, 2007)

japan is strange like that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Besides the anomaly that is the Phantom Hourglass, those franchises do way better in the states than in Japan.



Well , OOT sold well over 2 million copies in japan when it was first release not sure on the metriods, but the point is Japanese developers made these titles not American ones  man a good bandit Keith gif from abridge yu gi oh series would go really well right now .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> man a good bandit Keith gif from abridge yu gi oh series would go really well right now .




???????????????????..,'::::::::::::::::::::::::_,-'.'--,::::::::::::::,':::::'''''~-??_. . . . . . .''-,::::::::::' -,.'''-,
???????????????????,'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::,'::::::::::::::::"~-?_. . . . . ''~,::::::::"-,. .\
??????????????????..,':::_/\_:::::, -~~-,:::::?:::?___???:::::|~~--??_::::::::::::::::'''~-,. . ..-,'''-,:::::::'''-,''-,
??????????????????..|:::>_??-~''::::::::::,'?---~~''::::::::::\:::|. . . . . ,'~~-,_:::::::::::::''''~-,_\. . ''-,:::::::\:|
??????????????????.,'~,-'::::::::::::::::::,':::::::::::::::,-'::::\:|. . . .,-':::::::::"''~-,_::::::::_:::"-\. . ..'-,:::::,'
??????????????????/:::,':::::::::::::::::,-'::::::::::::::,-'\::::::''-,_,?-':::::,-,::::::::::::"~-,-'::::'''~-,\-,. . . ''-,_/
?????????????????,-'_,-'|::::::::::::::::/\:::::::::::::::/"~~-,?_:::,-'::,-~'::::\::::::::::::::::|::::::::::::'''~-,_. . ,'
??????????????_??-~''',-'':::::|:::::::::::::::,': \:::::::::::::|: : : : : :"~-'''''????'''''|:::::::::::::::,':::::::::::::::::: |'''-,/
?????????????..|:::::::,'::::::::''-,::::::::::::|''''~-,\::::::::::,': : : : : : : : : : : : : :|::::::::::::::/\:::::::::::::::::::|::|
?????????????..|:::::::|:::::::::::'''-,::::::::,';;;;;;;;''-,::::::|: : : : : : : : : : : : : ,-':::::::::::,-': :|::::::::::::::::::|::|
?????????????..|::::::|::::::::::::::,'''~-,?::',;;;;;;;;;;;''-,:::|~-??_:,':|: ,': :,: : :,-':::::::::, -'____|::::::::::::::::,'"-,
?????????????..|::::::|:::::::::::::,';;;;;;;;;;;; ;;;;;;;;;;;;;''~';;;;;;'-,(__|:_,'__,-'_,-~~'';;;;;;;;;;;;|::::::::::::::,-'::::''-,
?????????????..|::::::',::::::::::::|"-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;|;;;;;; ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'____??--~'::::::::::,'
?????????????..|:::::::''-,::::::::::',: :''- ,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,,-~~---,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|:::::::::: ::,'
?????????????..'-,::,-'':|: '',- ,_::::\: : : :'''~-??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;, -'::,':::,':'-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,':::::::::::, '
??????????????,-'::::|: : :|: :''''~,': : : : : : : ????????: : ,-',':::,': : ''-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,?-'/:::::::::::/
?????????????,-'::::::::'-,: :"~-,_|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,-'::,':::,: : : :',"~---????;;;;;;;;;??-~'''': ,-':::::::::::/
????????????.,-':::::::::::::'-,: : : :|: : :: : : : : : : : : : : :,'::::,':::,: : : : : : : : : : ????: : : , -'::::::::_??-''
????????????/::::::::::::::/:::'-,: : :|: : : : : : : __: : : : : '-,::|~-': : : ,: : : : : : : : : : : : : "~~-,''''???:,' ...IN AMERICA
???????????..|:::::::::::::,':::::::"~-'|_??--~''''??;;;;;|: : : : : : "|: : ~-,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,'_,-': : /,
???????????..',::::::::::::/:::_??--~''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :_: : : : : : : :,': : : :,-'::\
????????????\::::::::_?-~';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,': :"-,~~---------?????_______: : >: : :: : : :/_,?-'''|:::::::|
????????????.\_,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,': : : : "~----????_______,?-'': : : : : : : : :,-'::::::::\::::::,'
???????????,-~';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-':,'::::::::::',:::,'
??????????..,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,~~,;;;;;;;;;; ;;;;;|: : : : : : "~~~--???__: : : : : : : : : :,-': : |:::::::::::::\,'
??????????.,';;;;;;,~-,;;;;;;;;;;,'::::::|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : , -': : : :|:::::::::::::::\
??????????,';;;;;,':::::|;;;;;;;;,':::::::,';;;;;; ;;;;;;;,': : : : : : : : : : : : : :: : : : : : :,-': : : : : ,'::::::::::::::::\


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL wow. Too much time on their hands...


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> LOL wow. Too much time on their hands...



Too much time...



...in America!


----------



## Dre (Aug 11, 2007)

is there a site that can school me on going online with a DS? My brother just got a DS with that pokemon game and he wants to battle ppl on the net or something.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2007)

^ Nintendo.com has a nice FAQ with online DS action.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Wii the people, boy that was lame.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

_*Wii the People of the United Games, in Order to form a more perfect Video Game, establish Motion Controls, insure unparalleled Gameplay, provide for the common Consumer, promote the hardcore Player, and secure the Blessings of Miyamoto to ourselves and our Prosperity, do ordain and establish this Console for the United Games of Nintendo.*_


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> _*Wii the People of the United Games, in Order to form a more perfect Video Game, establish Motion Controls, insure unparalleled Gameplay, provide for the common Consumer, promote the hardcore Player, and secure the Blessings of Miyamoto to ourselves and our Prosperity, do ordain and establish this Console for the United Games of Nintendo.*_





Oh God...thats so terrible. It's not Tay Zonday bad, where it gets good over time.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> ^ Epic.
> 
> 
> WTF is this? It's a few years old but I've never heard of this before. Snake was in another fighting game b4 Smash!



Where is Snake?

Anyway, why is Optimus Prime called... Conboi... oh wait... Convoy. Hm, I guess that makes sense, but... they could at least call him "Puraim".


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Snake is a hidden character. He's one of the ? characters.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh God...thats so terrible. It's not Tay Zonday bad, where it gets good over time.



Well of course you wouldn't like it you Nazi...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey, Hitlerchu is a fine leader! He supports the destruction of Sony and their PR marketing team just as much as everyone else!

I have also helped him pick our countries new anthem :3


----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol, i never get tired of zonday guy


What is that weird game called with snake in it?


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

DreamMix TV World Fighters


Zonday has the most epic speaking voice ever...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Indeed he does.

I also realized when I get a Wii and get the essentials I want for it, it will be around 400 bucks, and thats not even counting games. D:

And November will be a hectic month for all 3 consoles. Mass Effect, Super Mario Galaxy, Unreal Tournament 3...jeez D:


----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Indeed he does.
> 
> I also realized when I get a Wii and get the essentials I want for it, it will be around 400 bucks, and thats not even counting games. D:
> 
> And November will be a hectic month for all 3 consoles. Mass Effect, Super Mario Galaxy, Unreal Tournament 3...jeez D:




What about Assasins Creed for 360? 


Oh and on topic, does anyone use the classic controller?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

I was referring to some games, not all 

Theres still Fire Emblem 10, Assassins Creed, so on and so forth.

I'll probably use the Classic, as the GC controller feels like ass. That C-Stick is horrible.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh you dont have a wii yet Goofy? or are you talking about a specific game?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't own a Wii, so I was just referring to me getting a Wii, and accessories, and it tallying up. That's wasn't counting the games.

And then I referred to November just being a huge month for good games, games I have interest in. Combine both and that is a LOT of monies being spent.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

Wii + Zelda + Metroid + Smash + Mario + 2nd Controller + Classic

250 + 40 + 50 + 50 + 50 + 40 + 20

=

$500


----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Dont worry about a second controller for awhile though if your out of options just use gamecube.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Wii + Zelda + Metroid + Smash + Mario + 2nd Controller + Classic
> 
> 250 + 40 + 50 + 50 + 50 + 40 + 20
> 
> ...



You missed the Nyko Wii Charger thing, Fire Emblem 10, and an SD card 

30 + 50 + whatever price is a 1GB card.

Thats more than me buying a 60 GB PS3 and one game >_>


----------



## FFLN (Aug 11, 2007)

You don't really need an SD card right now unless you plan on buying up loads of VC games.

I only use the classic controllers for VC games so far. I prefer using the standard Wii controls for the other games.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Wii + Zelda + Metroid + Smash + Mario + 2nd Controller + Classic
> 
> 250 + 40 + 50 + 50 + 50 + 40 + 20
> 
> ...



Mine would be like 'Wii + Smash + Mario + Sonic *Maybe* + DBZ BT3 *Unless i get PS2 version* + One piece *Whenever it comes* +Zack and wiki + 2 classic controls + 1 Wii mote = ... 

someone do the math, to lazy


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2007)

Ah, I might post my game list for this year later, I got about 17 of them. >.< I had to take some of them off. >.< I had 20 at first.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Mine would be like 'Wii + Smash + Mario + Sonic *Maybe* + DBZ BT3 *Unless i get PS2 version* + One piece *Whenever it comes* +Zack and wiki + 2 classic controls + 1 Wii mote = ...
> 
> someone do the math, to lazy



Don't forget to throw in a Japanese Wii. That's the only way you're going to be able to play One Piece.

Anyway, there are a lot of good games coming out on various systems this fall/winter. For the Wii, I'll probably just get the hyped ones: Metroid Prime 3, DBZ3, SSBB, Raving Rabbids 2... and maybe some other ones that have interesting control uses like Soul Calibur. I'm sort of on the fence when it comes to Mario. I might get that later on instead of at release. Oh, and Madden '08. I don't play it, but others do.

Then there are other games coming out for PC, and I'll have to start considering the 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Don't forget to throw in a Japanese Wii. That's the only way you're going to be able to play One Piece.
> 
> Anyway, there are a lot of good games coming out on various systems this fall/winter. For the Wii, I'll probably just get the hyped ones: Metroid Prime 3, DBZ3, SSBB, Raving Rabbids 2... and maybe some other ones that have interesting control uses like Soul Calibur. I'm sort of on the fence when it comes to Mario. I might get that later on instead of at release. Oh, and Madden '08. I don't play it, but others do.
> 
> Then there are other games coming out for PC, and I'll have to start considering the 360.



I heard the game was coming out in English though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I'm sort of on the fence when it comes to Mario. I might get that later on instead of at release.



Eh...so am I. Miyamoto being more on the ordeal than with SM64 is a good thing...but the team doing it is the same team that did DK Jungle Beat, the worst of the quality DK games.

I hope Galaxy isn't the worst of the quality Mario games, cause that would mean a lot of older Mario games still are left un-topped.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Eh...so am I. Miyamoto being more on the ordeal than with SM64 is a good thing...but the team doing it is the same team that did DK Jungle Beat, the worst of the quality DK games.
> *
> I hope Galaxy isn't the worst of the quality Mario games, cause that would mean a lot of older Mario games still are left un-topped*.



Be damn hard to top sunshine.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

That's near the bottom of the quality Mario games, next to Super Mario Bros 2 

It'd be damn hard to top the sheer quality of SMB3, SMW, and/or SM64, or top the sheer whit and charm of Paper Mario or Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I heard the game was coming out in English though.



Well, I don't want a cut version, so I'll probably just import... and stare at the cover until I come to a decision about a JP Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Well, I don't want a cut version, so I'll probably just import... and stare at the cover until I come to a decision about a JP Wii.



You can stare at mine while you're at it.

[ XD

Anyway, besides the big name games coming out this month, I'm gonna be hurting with all the other ones as well, like Geo Wars, DBZBT3, and not to mention all the other games for other consoles.  My wallet cries.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

This year is the year of empty wallets!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2007)

I might be forced to buy No More Heroes on import if I don't here a definitive date on it's US release.  Good thing everyone speaks english in that game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

Mario Galaxy is being developed by R and D1 ( miyamoto's team)


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

Exactly, that's all that needs to be said.

It's Miyamoto's lovechild, which makes it at least 50% godly.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Technically, his team is EAD. R&D1 was broken into Intelligent Systems and EAD, where Miyamoto went to EAD.

And again, his team is the same team that did Jungle Beat and Sunshine, the worst of the quality games of their respective series. So I'm pretty skeptical.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

There's a big difference in the level of Miyamoto's involvement here.

Miyamoto's done his "toss the tea table" bit so many times with this game it quite literally is not the same game it started out as.

Go listen to someone who has played the game. Then put your hands in your lap and be quiet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

That someone could honestly be anyone in the world except Matt Cassamina or whatever his name is. He has his mouth so far on the Nintencock I close any links given to me written by him.

I'm not saying the game will suck, but I'm not going to take anyone's word currently on a work in progress as it being the best game in the series. To some people, Zelda: TP isn't the best Zelda game, and people regarded it as such when it was still in development. As they did for Sunshine, and Wind Waker.

People are sorta easy to jump the gun here and say it will be the best game in the series, to a game that is not fully done. It will be a hard task to accomplish, especially considering the quality of the best Mario games. That's more or less the message I'm subtlety trying to get across.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 11, 2007)

I've never heard of him^^^

care to ellaborate on that?


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

I thought I told you to put your hands in your lap and be quiet like a good little boy Goofy. 

Also, Casamassina is awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I thought I told you to put your hands in your lap and be quiet like a good little boy Goofy.



Hey, just cause I'm hesitant to it being the best shouldn't mean I have to shush ;___;

People are jumping the gun a bit too early is all I'm saying. Saying it's the best Mario game albeit easily like some people are is crazy talk. That's like me saying random X game in development is the best game ever for that series, I am jumping the gun . I mean look at the quality of the Mario series. It will not be an easy to task to top not one, but 3 Mario games people consider not just the best Mario game ever, but the best game period.



nmaster64 said:


> Also, Casamassina is awesome.



There is a gigantic paradox with that. Casamassina + awesome = database error, 404, blue screen, disc read error, red ring of death, do not want, pime taradox etc.

He is so ridiculously biased to anything Nintendo man. Come awn, he even tried to praise Nintendo's poor received E3 conference to hardcore gamers.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2007)

Hmm, DS I always wanted to know if your rich as hell or something.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

IGN is not the only people pretty excited about Mario Galaxy, hell even Non Nintendo editors over at IGN really love Mario galaxy.

Plus, 1 up, Gamespot, EGM, Gameinformer, gamepro, and I forget the other two mags I read saying Mario Galaxy is by far the best mario they ever played since MArio 64.

(gametrailers.com is another site who said the same thing)


You might say Matt is a nintendo head, but he is pretty honest and intelligent in alot of his articles. He posts and he gets quite a bit of information from nintendo. 

also I meant EAD 1 not R and D 1 my bad.


plus about the whole E3 thing? I'm not going to get started because there are alot of shallow people on this board =/


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, just cause I'm hesitant to it being the best shouldn't mean I have to shush ;___;
> 
> People are jumping the gun a bit too early is all I'm saying. Saying it's the best Mario game albeit easily like some people are is crazy talk. That's like me saying random X game in development is the best game ever for that series, I am jumping the gun . I mean look at the quality of the Mario series. It will not be an easy to task to top not one, but 3 Mario games people consider not just the best Mario game ever, but the best game period.


You do realize I was just fuckin' wit ya, right?

Also, why don't you turn your own argument on yourself? Don't you think YOUR jumping the gun and prejudging the game a bit? At least the people saying it's the greatest have actually played it. That kinda makes their argument a bit tougher than the "Sunshine wasn't so great thus henceforth all Mario games won't be very good" argument...



Goofy Titan said:


> He is so ridiculously biased to anything Nintendo man. Come awn, he even tried to praise Nintendo's poor received E3 conference to hardcore gamers.


He creates a wonderful balance in the universe versus all the dumbasses who are ridiculously biased against Nintendo...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Heh, I'm not trying to imply "game sucks, where are the respected opinions?". I'm just saying I'm hesitant of it being the best Mario game *EVAR* something you said pretty easily some pages ago. As did nmaster. People said the same thing about the last Mario game, and they were at fault for jumping to that conclusion too easily, before the game was done.

That's all I'm saying here XD. I respect 1Up's opinions and they were positive about it. I've heard nothing negative really, but again, I'm hesitant on it being the best Mario game ever. I don't even have to say it will be good, but you can't honestly say it will be the best out of all Mario games this early.

EDIT: I was using Jungle Beat and Sunshine as recent examples to look at more or less. I hate having to say it over, but I don't think you can jump and say it's the best, when the game in it's entirety could possibly rival the quality of those two games, which aren't the best in their area. We won't know till we get to play the game in its full form to see what side of the fence it goes to. 

I probably worded it wrong and made it come off like "the game will be the same quality as those", so maybe that lead to some confusion D:

And yes, I do know :3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Heh, I'm not trying to imply "game sucks, where are the respected opinions?". I'm just saying I'm hesitant of it being the best Mario game *EVAR* something you said pretty easily some pages ago. As did nmaster. People said the same thing about the last Mario game, and they were at fault for jumping to that conclusion too easily, before the game was done.



Actually your twisting my words.. I mentioned it "looks to be the best mario" from critics, and people who played it ( sadly the line was to long for me to play it  ).. Not to mention the added gameplay features that are in the game that make it feel fresh and new ( and enjoyable from critics opinions) ..



Also,  no critic person I seen /read said Mario shunshine would be the best mario out there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, then my memory is spazzing. I remember you saying it looks to be the best Mario ever. I guess I was wrong. You can blame my breakdown over a week ago for my confusion over it, so I apologize.

And I don't see how this can go bad, I'm not trying to start a flame war or anything. As long as there are no personal stabs, I see nothing wrong with debating with one another.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm not even debating, I'm just being a smartass like usual.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, then my memory is spazzing. I remember you saying it looks to be the best Mario ever. I guess I was wrong. You can blame my breakdown over a week ago for my confusion over it, so I apologize.
> 
> And I don't see how this can go bad, I'm not trying to start a flame war or anything. As long as there are no personal stabs, I see nothing wrong with debating with one another.














ANyways, here is an update to the sales thread =0


Please discuss about sale figures etc in the sales discussion thread!

Saint of Virgo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Heh, you are also a cockyass too XD.

I want to ask something in general, because I'm interested in the result of what others think; beyond the potential of how good SMG can/will be, do you feel already it has topped other Mario games, based on it's reception to some? And if so, has it topped certain Mario's, or all of them?

!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Heh, you are also a cockyass too XD.







> I want to ask something in general, because I'm interested in the result of what others think; beyond the potential of how good SMG can/will be, do you feel already it has topped other Mario games, based on it's reception to some? And if so, has it topped certain Mario's, or all of them?
> 
> !








 Hard to say, I mean I remeber Mario 64 getting this much attention from critics, and good things said about it .. Sunshine got the least though, I do not remeber far back as Mario 3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

LTD for Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess = 506,074


( thats for Japan btw)

They're the totals for 2006 which is Jan 1 through Dec 31st,


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Technically, his team is EAD. R&D1 was broken into Intelligent Systems and EAD, where Miyamoto went to EAD.
> 
> And again, his team is the same team that did Jungle Beat and Sunshine, the worst of the quality games of their respective series. So I'm pretty skeptical.



Koizumi is in charge of EAD Tokyo, which is basically R&D 5.  Shiggy's group, the main EAD, was formerly R&D 4.  Miyamoto came into the halfway mark of development and came up with the spin attack and whatnot.  It's all in a 4 page interview in the newest Famitsu.  Regardless if this game will be God's gift to gaming, will be one thing.  But lots of people's hopes and dreams are riding on Galaxy apparently. XD

I just like the fact that Galaxy is a pseudo two player game. >=)

As for this whole baiting who situation, knock that shit off.  The BS is not necessary.



> Hmm, DS I always wanted to know if your rich as hell or something.


I wish.  I just have a good job that is all. =)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I wish.  I just have a good job that is all. =)




Ooo, I cannot wait to get my bachelors  and join the lovely green grass side with DS! ( I got my associates so far =0 )


----------



## FFLN (Aug 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You can stare at mine while you're at it.
> 
> [ XD



 Your taunting makes me sad.

About Mario Galaxy, it seems nice and all, but I'm just not really into the 3D platform/puzzle games. I only did the bare minimum to beat Mario 64 and didn't play it after that. I'll probably get it later, but it'll most likely be during a new release dryspell.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 13, 2007)

What the Wii needs right now is action games, much like RE:TUC.

There are too many games aimed at kids like Mario etc.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, but be happy Metroid is coming in a few weeks.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 13, 2007)

i can't wait for mario kart, nba live, naruto, dbz: bt 3, smash bros brawl, mario galaxy metroid and bleach to come out. it's going to be one hell of a great holiday season!


----------



## Birkin (Aug 13, 2007)

True about Metroid, but I'm not a diehard fan of first person shooters.

And I know RE:TUC is one, but it's different.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

Eh...._another_ Sonic game. Wait, fuck that, a sequel to the best 3D Sonic game!

*Sonic Riders 2: Zero Gravity confirmed*


Well..knowing what Sega will do, as what has occurred with games on the Wii and PS2, the PS2 version will be better. This game has been hinted at for some time too, as far back as E3 2006.

I'm getting it for PS2, as the developers are probably the same ones who did Riders 1, who did F-Zero GX, so it will control pretty well, but will probably be hard as BALLS.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> True about Metroid, but I'm not a diehard fan of first person shooters.
> 
> And I know RE:TUC is one, but it's different.



Yeah it's a rail game, like time crisis. Which i don't favor sadly  But i'ma still try it out


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah it's a rail game, like time crisis. Which i don't favor sadly  But i'ma still try it out



It's obviously just a Side-Title  RE:5 will be out befor eyou know it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> RE:5 will be out befor eyou know it.



......2009

That's when it's supposed to be out


----------



## Birkin (Aug 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah it's a rail game, like time crisis. Which i don't favor sadly  But i'ma still try it out



Well yes, but I'm inclined to say the RE series is one of the best franchises. Amazing storyline, ace characters.

It will be fun to go over it in rail mode, the same places as in the other games I mean.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> Well yes, but I'm inclined to say the RE series is one of the best franchises. Amazing storyline, ace characters.
> 
> It will be fun to go over it in rail mode, the same places as in the other games I mean.



I'd agree with he storyline part, but only if i read the books, Which i did, and they owned


----------



## Birkin (Aug 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I'd agree with he storyline part, but only if i read the books, Which i did, and they owned



The ones written by this Perry person?

Never read those. Playing the games really dragged me in.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ......2009
> 
> That's when it's supposed to be out



ya  and thats the same year FF 13 is supposed to come out in japan


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> The ones written by this Perry person?
> 
> Never read those. Playing the games really dragged me in.



Yep, actually really good, especially the books in between the game ones. 

@SS3 - Really 2009 is FF13 release in Japan? Awesome


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya  and thats the same year FF 13 is supposed to come out in japan



Pah, it's better than 2063 when Versus XIII will be out ;3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

Third Party games sure do like to take their time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

It's better that they take their time, like Konami and Capcom have. That way we get good games.

Srsly, there aren't any A+ third party games on the Wii beyond RE4, and the next good quality third party game would be Elebits.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

Budokai Tenkaichi 3 look great same with No More Heroes.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

I was referring to games that were out that hit the highest of qualities of third parties to date.

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but No More Heroes isn't out yet. So that can't count 

I'm buying that SOLELY due to the fact on how you save the game. XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, I like the part too.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'm buying that SOLELY due to the fact on how you save the game. XD



I LIEK HOW I GETZ 2 CHARGE MAH LAZER


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I LIEK HOW I GETZ 2 CHARGE MAH LAZER



I lol'd.

That motion seems familiar....it reminds me for some reason of dimmed lights and night time, and lots of tears...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

What, it showed two post, i delete one and the other disappears, wtf


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 13, 2007)

YOU DIDN'T CHARGE UR LAZER ENUFF :amazed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't own a Wii, but I was informed of this. The Metroid stuff on the Wii has been updated, with a video explaining the origins of Mother Brain, one of the main villains in Metroid....hmmmm...explaining a character that has had no involvement with the Prime series currently....hmm indeed.

All I ask is that whatever they mention about her is that it also gets explained in the game. I HATE when they explain elements of the story out of the game. A LOT of older games would plop you in one area, and the prologues would normally explain everything leading directly up to that point. A shining example of this would be every fucking Castlevania up until Symphony of the Night


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _for MP3 update_ 



OMG MOTHER BRAIN MOTHER BRAIN MOTHER BRAIN MOTHER FUCKING BRAIN !!! and spider ball... =D


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish they would put out demos in the Wii Shop for these games. ;_;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2007)

TWO NEW METRIOD VIDS UP ! Well they been up for a while , but there up on you tube now


Link removed




SCREW ATTACK BABY AND A SHIT LOAD OF MOTHER BRAINS! 




> Goofy Titan said:
> 
> 
> > It's better that they take their time, like Konami and Capcom have. That way we get good games.
> ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2007)

I think this is new info since I heard it in the new Wiicast.

NeoGeo games will soon be playable on the Wii sometime in 2007! Can't wait to play some Samurai Shodown and the other 200 2D Fighters.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2007)

> *Star Soldier R Revealed For Wii*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1pKO2LW6sc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fkotaku%2Ecom%2Fgaming%2Fclips%2Fstar%2Dsoldier%2Dr%2Drevealed%2Dfor%2Dwii%2D289992%2Ephp[/YOUTUBE]


> Hudson may be bringing another shmup in the Star Soldier series to the Nintendo Wii, with Star Soldier R making a tantalizingly brief appearance at the company's caravan tour in Japan. While free of Wii-remote gimmicks, it's unclear what new gameplay elements the vertical shooter will bring to the series. Anyone unfamiliar with Hudson's Star Soldier may want to invest in the Virtual Console release of the Turbografx-16 version as the above video isn't exactly clear viewing.




LOL @ this pic


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2007)

^ Oh shit, add that to another one on the list if it comes out this year.  I have all the Star Soldiers on the VC and their excellent.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2007)

^ Ya I know what you mean =0 I have to get some of the VC ones my self!


Also please fellow gaming department peeps , VOTE FOR ME! 


Ino


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Done, tied it up ^_^


----------



## Corruption (Aug 16, 2007)

^_^ Broke the tie for you


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2007)

thank you !!! seriously this means much to me! also not sure if you noticed yet but I posted my campaign post! Please enjoy it!

My take on the whole "Naruto lacks jutsu" thing


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

Voted for you as well


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Never heard of Star Soldier R, what is it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2007)

^ its a vertical / top down shooter =0 Fast pace and hetic! alot of fun  can get the old classics on the Virtual console to!


Fellow Gamers! I need your help and support! please vote for me!

lol       mod


----------



## K-deps (Aug 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ its a vertical / top down shooter =0 Fast pace and hetic! alot of fun  can get the old classics on the Virtual console to!
> 
> 
> Fellow Gamers! I need your help and support! please vote for me!
> ...



Ive voted and hope you win


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1pKO2LW6sc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fkotaku%2Ecom%2Fgaming%2Fclips%2Fstar%2Dsoldier%2Dr%2Drevealed%2Dfor%2Dwii%2D289992%2Ephp[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> Link removed



looks similar to ikaruga, has anyone else played that or played it and got to the end of the fourth level?
also i voted for you!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption First Hour 1/6
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption First Hour 2/6
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption First Hour 3/6
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption First Hour 4/6
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption First Hour 5/6
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption First Hour 6/6
Enjoy. =)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 18, 2007)

Who the hell put Advent Rising in my Metroid? D:<


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL, well it's on now.  Nintendo Power gave MP3 a 10/10.  Now before people go shouting "BIAS," they tend to judge Ninty games on a harder scale than most mags do.  Last game they gave a 10 to was RE4 on the Wii.  OoT didn't even get a 10 from them.

I can't farking wait for this game =D


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2007)

i want this game but i dont have a wii anymore


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2007)

I can wait for the game... I got Persona 3ing and school starts the same day it gets released. lol


----------



## FFLN (Aug 19, 2007)

*sigh* Bioshock or MP3... Both will be played, but one will be dropped. The question is... which one? Or maybe I should just get one of the two.


----------



## Cipher (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks to those MP3 vids, I now have to change my pants...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 20, 2007)

Ya those vid's are amazing... That bridge battle one made my mouth drop, seriously the speed he was shooting and controlling his character was SOOO fast


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 20, 2007)

Seems like Gundam Wii has almost the same control scheme as MP3.  I'll need no warm up time once I pop Metroid in the Wii. =)

And, I just got Super Metroid on the VC.  2D perfection at its finest.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

Am I the only one actually having no intrest in MP3? I've never liked the Prime series that much I really wish they would have done it third person. I've always hated First-Person Shooters.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Am I the only one actually having no intrest in MP3? I've never liked the Prime series that much I really wish they would have done it third person. I've always hated First-Person Shooters.



Me, and i enjoy first person shooters but Prime isn't that. It's a first person adventure and very boring one IMO. So have no interest


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

...

Crazymtf, you hypocrite.

i'm pretty sure you know what i mean, so i wont ellaborate on it.

Anyways, where can i find a list of VC games that will come out?


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 20, 2007)

The majority of the time it's a surprise until release day...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

......

geez... ok, thanks anyways


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...
> 
> Crazymtf, you hypocrite.
> 
> ...



No i have no clue what you mean, please *"elaborate"*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No i have no clue what you mean, please *"elaborate"*



..You shouldn't be trying to poke at Shion for misspelling a word when your post he was replying to had broken English.

>_>


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 21, 2007)

^ _*PWNT.*_ ^


Wii will surpass 360 sales next week! Metroid Prime 3 is gonna push it over the edge! ^_^

I've got $250 in preorders at Gamestop now.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2007)

.....do you work there?^^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 21, 2007)

I doubt anyone working there would need to preorder that much.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 21, 2007)

^ Exactly.

Just listened to the last IGN Game Scoop. The editors that have played Metroid Prime 3 are all calling it "the best controlled console first-person shooter ever." And that's more than just Casamassina talking...


Edit: WTF!!! R.O.B. is a traitor!! He's EVIL!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..You shouldn't be trying to poke at Shion for misspelling a word when your post he was replying to had broken English.
> 
> >_>



I didn't even care he misspelled it, i was asking him to elaborate cause i have no clue what he was talking about  Plus i have that auto spell on Firefox, only reason why it was spelled correct when i typed it


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> ^ Exactly.
> 
> Just listened to the last IGN Game Scoop. The editors that have played Metroid Prime 3 are all calling it "the best controlled console first-person shooter ever." And that's more than just Casamassina talking...



It's pretty much a big reason I'm pumped for this game.  This is pretty much exactly what happened with my experience with Gundam Wii, although in a lesser scale.  The free aiming/lock on and rather tight aiming/movement with the Wiimote and nunchuck really made controlling a mobile suit a lot more immersive and less automatic than the usual FPS type game.  It's amazing how generally simple yet somewhat polished controls make you feel that more in control than you normally would in that game type.  Your precision doesn't rely on a control stick, but your own steadiness and it feels great as it lends towards you actually being in the action.

And considering the control scheme is more than likely identical and better than Gundam Wii, I'm really excited to see how much more immersion the rest of the game gives.  I'm not surprised MP3 is being called the "best controlled FPS" game ever.  I've already been sold on the control scheme way back when with anecdotal evidence.  Just gimme my hawt Samus action already. 

EDIT:  Also, I'm not a big achievements person (you can tell by looking at my gamerscore on live), but I'm a completionist whore in Metroid games.  I'll play the game until I've achieved 100% and all these new achievements (from saving x GF troopers to unlocking soundtracks) that are in this game is only going to add mad replay value on my end.  It's too good.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> ^ Exactly.
> 
> Just listened to the last IGN Game Scoop. The editors that have played Metroid Prime 3 are all calling it "the best controlled console first-person shooter ever." And that's more than just Casamassina talking...
> 
> ...



Feka must be controlling him threw there evil ways.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 21, 2007)

I ordered this today.



That's hot.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I ordered this today.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hot.



:starber 

That's so freaking awesome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 22, 2007)

Seriously, I can't wait to get it in the mail.  I normally don't buy resin statues at all, but the hawtness of Zero Suit must be displayed in my house.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 23, 2007)

the Wii has already surpassed the 360 in worldwide sales :amazed 



it hasnt even been out for a year yet :0 and the sales will keep on going, if not even higher since metroid, mario, and smash bros brawl are coming out soon


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 23, 2007)

My sig just got moar awesome. Thanks Nintendo!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> My sig just got moar awesome. Thanks Nintendo!



My sig just got awesome thanks to me being in Brawl.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 23, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> My sig just got awesome thanks to me being in Brawl.



Your sig just got more awesome thanks to me not using Paint.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2007)

Rinku said:


> the Wii has already surpassed the 360 in worldwide sales :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> it hasnt even been out for a year yet :0 and the sales will keep on going, if not even higher since metroid, mario, and smash bros brawl are coming out soon




well this is from vgcharts which is not the best source, however from NPD Wii was over 9.27 million back in june so Wii surpassing Xbox360 now is very likely, we will know NPD numbers for july soon and those will push it close to 11 million alone ( worldwide, japan, etc) 


still crazy  I have to say 

*
JULY USA HARDWARE FIGURES
*

425,000 units (Wii) , 405,000 sales  (DS) , 221,000  (Ps2) , 213,000 (PSP) , 169,000 units (360) , 158,000 ( Ps3) roughly 50k more for PS3 compared to other months


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 24, 2007)

Played MP3 at Gamestop today.  Controls are pretty silky smooth like I expected them to be and made me wish Gundam was as refined.  I didn't have any issues shooting where and when I had to and the presentation was pure win.  I played the Bryyo level, I think, with the lava and whatnot and the graphics were very impressive and what you'd expect from Retro and Nintendo.  

I wish I could switch B as lock on and Z as jump as that's more natural to me, but besides that, this game totally rocks.  Can't wait to see this game on my TVs. =)


----------



## Hylian (Aug 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I wish I could switch B as lock on and Z as jump as that's more natural to me, but besides that, this game totally rocks.  Can't wait to see this game on my TVs. =)



im pretty sure u can. i heard the game had customizable controls


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 24, 2007)

If that's the case, then this game has perfect controls. =)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2007)

> *Manhunt 2 Lands M Rating for Halloween Release*




*Spoiler*: __ 





> t's official, it was all a publicity stunt. OK, maybe not, but Take-Two just announced that after months of hand-wringing and "We don't know if this game will ever see the light of day" the once AO-rated Manhunt 2 has dropped to an acceptable level of sex and violence and secured a Wal-Mart viable Mature rating for a Halloween release of the game.
> 
> While the press release on the jump is full of all sorts of jubilant quotes and drops phrases like "powerful piece of interactive story telling" and "extraordinary game", I suspect this wasn't much of a surprise to Take-Two and the Rockstar folks. Why else would they have continued to display the game and give press hands-on time with it if it wasn't going to make the cut.
> 
> ...






:rofl Villa...



Ah , hell ya!


----------



## Birkin (Aug 24, 2007)

No wonder Wii is leading the sales. BioShock was the most boring shit ever.

I'm completely serious, although I only watched a friend playing it, I fell asleep.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 24, 2007)

I would recommend actually playing it...


----------



## Birkin (Aug 24, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I would recommend actually playing it...



Good point, but nothing really impressed me but the graphics.
Storyline is bland, and I'm not into first person shooters anymore.

Oh well, flame me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2007)

Goku said:


> No wonder Wii is leading the sales. BioShock was the most boring shit ever.
> 
> I'm completely serious, although I only watched a friend playing it, I fell asleep.



I feel asleep watching my friends play FF/Super Smash/Halo. I played them and didn't go to sleep till 5 in the morning. Enough said


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 24, 2007)

Goku said:


> Good point, but nothing really impressed me but the graphics.
> Storyline is bland, and I'm not into first person shooters anymore.



I'm rather sick of FPS's, but I'm liking Bioshock so far. I think perfect scores are a bit overrating, but it's definitely the best shooter since Gears...

Edit: Wait, forgot RE4 Wii. So far, I like RE4's gameplay a little bit better than Bioshock, but I'm not very far in the game, so it's a bit early to judge.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2007)

I liked RE4 more then bioshock since i like shooting more then adventure by far but bioshock has some great features but i have to agree on the story, i'm not loving it. But the graphics are amazing, no doubting that.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't understand what's so bad about Bioshock's story...I think it's mildly interesting...I mean...I don't think good storyline is exactly a staple of shooters...


----------



## Birkin (Aug 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I feel asleep watching my friends play FF/Super Smash/Halo. I played them and didn't go to sleep till 5 in the morning. Enough said



Yeah, I'm pretty much the same, but this is slightly different, especially since I don't like first person shooters anymore.

RE4, at least for Gamecube, was really awesome.

Imo, Bioshock lack proper ragdoll.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I don't understand what's so bad about Bioshock's story...I think it's mildly interesting...I mean...I don't think good storyline is exactly a staple of shooters...



Well i'm not saying the story sucks, i'm just not "Loving" it like some people are is all. Still a ok story so far. 

@Goku - Well ragdolls only matter to me when used, splinter cell and such, not shooters. As for Bio it could just not be your cup of tea, understandable i feel the same towards Metroid but you can see the mass doesn't agree with me. Seems your in the same state as me, opposite games


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2007)

Is Bioshock any good as RE4?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Is Bioshock any good as RE4?



Some ways better, but in the end? No. Not IMO anyway.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2007)

Super Metroid never needs a remake because it is sidescrolling perfection.  I'm glad they released it on the VC as it made me realize how rusty I am at the game. XD  Classic controller support is just right as well, although I'd like to see how it works on the Wavebird.


----------



## Kayo (Aug 25, 2007)

I am playing Resident Evil 4 atm and I gotta say, it's fucking awesome. I am at 3-2 atm


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 25, 2007)

res evil 4 for the wii is awesome, the controls are soo good


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 25, 2007)

Samus is coming for your soul...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2007)

She's actually coming to my house later on.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 25, 2007)

Bitch please. She's already in mah bed.


----------



## Kayo (Aug 25, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> res evil 4 for the wii is awesome, the controls are soo good



Totally agree. The controls works great with the game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a little more than a day left till Metroid. Well, atleast for you guys. I'll probably be picking mine up Friday since school is starting up.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

Well dunno bout any of you but DS i know you got a cam, mind showing some of the gameplay when you get M3. I see videos on gamespot and such but that shit always tries to make it look good. Anyway want to see if the game looks any better then prime 1-2, if you could do that, even if it's only a minute or two that be cool.


----------



## Echo (Aug 25, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Totally agree. The controls works great with the game.



hehe I still can't get the Handcannon, though. No matter how many neck-snaps I manage to pull off.



As for Metroid, I'm going to be buying my copy on thursday. Thats when my local gamestop gets new shipments.

Or so I've been told


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well dunno bout any of you but DS i know you got a cam, mind showing some of the gameplay when you get M3. I see videos on gamespot and such but that shit always tries to make it look good. Anyway want to see if the game looks any better then prime 1-2, if you could do that, even if it's only a minute or two that be cool.



Got a gamestop by your house?  They should have it on demo there.  But yeah, I'll take some vids when I get it. =)



> Bitch please. She's already in mah bed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 26, 2007)

Ya I got to play the demo at my gamespot, first time I got to experience Free lock on aiming.. Seriously these controls make every other console shooter's controls look like a joke!


plus its great that this game is running 60fps.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry can't play at gamestop, i hate the fucking place


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 26, 2007)

I love _a certain_ GameStop in my area. The guys that work there are just awesome. I drive a few miles out of my way to go to that specific store.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

My gamestore is near me, it's called gamechamp. I like them alot better, they know what there talking about. My friend who barely knows what halo is works at gamestop


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya I got to play the demo at my gamespot, first time I got to experience Free lock on aiming.. Seriously these controls make every other console shooter's controls look like a joke!
> 
> 
> plus its great that this game is running 60fps.



I wouldn't call the controls of other FPS's a joke in comparison to MP3's because there will still be people who find better and more accurate.  But I will say that since playing Gundam Wii and now MP3, the Wii controls add tons of immersion over standard controls, which fits just perfectly in the overall design of the game.  The accuracy you control with your own steady arm/wrist/hand movements feels really awesome in comparison to the typical FPS game.

I also played it again today and switched B and A.  Made the controls that much smoother personally... although I wish you could change the jump/dash to Z and lock on to C.

Anyway, got 2 Wiimote and nunchuck custom cases on order today.  One black and the other clear, which will be turned Char red >=D!  Also thinking about modding a Wii case to make it look like an orange Metroid Wii concept I saw awhile ago, complete with a green LED.

EDIT...

Although I posted it in the other Official Metroid Prime 3 thread, here's the links to the reviews anyway.

Alrighty, the full reviews are finally out for the game.  Some may not like reviews, but hey read them anyway cuz MP3's got some good ones so far. =)

1UP: *9.0*




> On the whole, Corruption takes advantage of the Wii's biggest strength (with its unique controls), and minimizes its greatest weakness (through astounding art direction), while otherwise maintaining or improving upon the high standards and overall polish the series is known for. No predictions for six years down the road this time, just one for this fall: load a fresh pair of batteries into the controller, dust off the Wii, and surrender a week of your life to Corruption -- you won't be sorry.



IGN: *9.5*




> Metroid Prime 3: Corruption was originally set to launch with Wii, but the year-long delay has been very much worth the wait. Call it a first- person shooter or a first-person adventure -- doesn't matter. I call it the best game on Nintendo's console. It is clear from the moment you pick up the controller that Prime 3 was developed exclusively for Wii. Not only do the new controls respond quicker and with more precision than any dual-analog-helmed FPS ever created, but the gesture system works brilliantly, too. Meanwhile, the title delivers everything a Metroid fan could hope for, including spectacular environmental puzzles, epic boss fights and intense combat, all wrapped up in a package that spans multiple worlds and is filled with re-traversal exploration. A cinematic storyline made possible by beautiful art and graphics rounds out the experience, which is complemented by a medal system and WiiConnect24 compatibility...
> 
> ...As it stands, Samus Aran's latest adventure is a spectacular must-own experience and one of Wii's defining games. Stop reading and buy it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2007)

This part got me excited 

*and Corruption proved it not only has what it takes to capture the more shooter-oriented crowd*


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2007)

If this game makes me splooge while playing it, I'm buying another Wii and modding it to look like Samus' helmet.  Believe.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 27, 2007)

^What the hell, don't have to two wii's already?  Let me borrow one  

Corruption having great scores isn't a big shock.  The Metroid series as a whole is a huge success and it continues to live up to the nes/snes legacy.  This will be one of the games I buy when I cop a Wii.  This, galaxy, TP, and brawl.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> ^What the hell, don't have to two wii's already?


It would only play Metroid games and I'd make the Wii-mote look like Samus' blaster.  It'd be pure win.


> Let me borrow one


No.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2007)

ya Metriod is truly an epic game, they improved it so much since the last time I played it... 

If every FPS could have this kind of accuracy  in the control scheme (Consoles I'm talking about , not pc's) that would rock.. This game truly shows what Wii has to offer in terms of first person shooters/adventures. 


plus the added voice acting makes the game feel much better and the art is simply amazing. seriously retro is one of the top 3 companies out there in terms of art / graphics no doubt.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 27, 2007)

@DS:You still didn't accept me as a friend yet on the PSN network. =/

@Ssj3: Do you know the different suits that Samus will have in this game?  I love the Light suit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2007)

I didn't?  Hmm...  lemme check when I get on right now.

As for the different suits, it looks like just the Varia then PED suit for most of the way.  I don't mind because the PED suit is one of the best looking ones in the Metroid series so far.


----------



## Aman (Aug 27, 2007)

> This is one Wii game that can proudly stand next to the best-looking Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 games.







> It's one of those rare games which has nothing it can be compared to, and like Super Mario Bros. 3 before it, consistently boggles you with its seemingly effortless breaking of ground while simultaneously making you wonder why we couldn't have always had things this good.




Monster Lab uncovered for Nintendo Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2007)

Stand next to the best looking PS3 or 360 game? WoW that's a pretty big statement. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Kayo (Aug 27, 2007)

I hate living in Europe......


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2007)

I  hate gamestop seriously.. not releasing metriod tilll the 28th =/


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I  hate gamestop seriously.. not releasing metriod tilll the 28th =/



That sucks and why you leaving, who am i going to console argue with!?


----------



## FFLN (Aug 27, 2007)

Is MP3 out in retail stores? I too reserved at Gamestop.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I  hate gamestop seriously.. not releasing metriod tilll the 28th =/



Well, that's pretty much the case everywhere besides the Nintendo World Store in NYC.


----------



## Volken (Aug 27, 2007)

Gamespot: *8.5*




			
				Gamespot said:
			
		

> If you're a Metroid fan, there's no need to convince you to play Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. It's got exactly what you would expect from the last in an acclaimed trilogy of titles: great boss battles, involved environmental puzzles, and a smooth control scheme that cements exactly how FPS controls should work on the platform. It'll also keep you busy for a while, since you can earn tokens for completing various tasks and use them to purchase unlockable goodies like concept art and bumper stickers for Samus' ship. While the lack of multiplayer is disappointing, the single-player campaign won't leave you wanting. In the end, you may not be able to shake the feeling that you've done all this before, but it will still make you grateful for how great it is at its core.



Once again, gamespot provides the score everyone seems to disagree with.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank god for no multilayer though, it sucked on the DS game. Well i gotta play first but if gamespot gives it a 8.5 usually means a 9 for most people. Always add anywhere from .5 to a point if you want the score your thinking.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 27, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Gamespot: *8.5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you and I knew that would happen...
I thought 8.8 but damn

EDIT: 
Just realized Gamespot rated *MP:Hunters* higher then *MP3*


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Wow you and I knew that would happen...
> I thought 8.8 but damn
> 
> EDIT:
> Just realized Gamespot rated *MP:Hunters* higher then *MP3*



LOL.  BTW, Gamespot only rates the games by .5 increments now, so 8.8's no longer exist.


----------



## Pein (Aug 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Stand next to the best looking PS3 or 360 game? WoW that's a pretty big statement. Can't wait to try it out.


the ign nintendo team are the most biased tards on the web the nintendo podcast is basically a infomercial


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2007)

Pein said:


> the ign nintendo team are the most biased tards on the web the nintendo podcast is basically a infomercial



Oh didn't even see it's from IGN, foolish me


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 28, 2007)

Pein said:


> the ign nintendo team are the most biased tards on the web the nintendo podcast is basically a infomercial



I find it funny that people seem to completely ignore Casamassina's endless rants about the Wii's crappy graphics. He knocks on Nintendo for every little flaw they make, yet people call him overwhelmingly biased. Doesn't add up IMO. Sounds like anti-Nintendo peeps just bitchin' to me.

IGN is far less biased than Gamespot. Gamespot is just pure shit. They should be sued for libel they're so full of it.

1UP review probably most fair: 9.0


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I find it funny that people seem to completely ignore Casamassina's endless rants about the Wii's crappy graphics. He knocks on Nintendo for every little flaw they make, yet people call him overwhelmingly biased. Doesn't add up IMO. Sounds like anti-Nintendo peeps just bitchin' to me.
> 
> IGN is far less biased than Gamespot. Gamespot is just pure shit. They should be sued for libel they're so full of it.
> 
> 1UP review probably most fair: 9.0



He rants about Wii's graphics? Where? All i ever hear is some bullshit mixed with praise beyond bullshit 

And it's not IGN being biased, it's the IGN camp of that place people don't like. And gamespot just favors 360 this gen, can't really blame em, every site going to favor one gaming system.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2007)

^ Actually matt does criticize 3rd party and even first party Wii games when there not using more power thats under the hood.... You should lisen to there podcast and read more of there blogs / posts. If you do not then you do not know the full story. 



I do have to say that the Metriod Prime 3 disc is the best looking Wii disc yet 

@pein

that comment was from gametrialers not ign...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2007)

YAR I GOT IT!!!

Time to geek out for the next couple of hours.  Veteran mode here I come. =D

Oh yeah, if you get the game, don't forget to send a friend voucher my way.  I will do the same, granted we shared our Wii codes.

EDIT:  Oh?  It forces you to update your Wii before you play.  Not like it matters to me, but it might be an issue for some people...


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> He rants about Wii's graphics? Where?


Dude, you obviously don't keep up with his stuff. You have no idea how much he rags on the Wii. Trust me, everything the Wii does wrong he takes time to point it out. Anyone who thinks he's a blind Nintendo fanboy is very, very, very wrong. He spends a lot of time praising the 360 too...


----------



## Kayo (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TheWon (Aug 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I find it funny that people seem to completely ignore Casamassina's endless rants about the Wii's crappy graphics. He knocks on Nintendo for every little flaw they make, yet people call him overwhelmingly biased. Doesn't add up IMO. Sounds like anti-Nintendo peeps just bitchin' to me.
> 
> IGN is far less biased than Gamespot. Gamespot is just pure shit. They should be sued for libel they're so full of it.
> 
> 1UP review probably most fair: 9.0




Same here. I wouldn't call one site that covers all systems a true Nintendo Fan. 
Also it seems that you have to update your Wii to play MP3.

Metroid Prime 3 Prompts System Update
August 28, 2007 at 12:30 PDT ? Source: Metroid Prime 3 Disc 

Discuss it in TalkBack! 

Digg this article

Actually playing the game won't be the first thing you do when you put the disc in your Wii.
There are probably plenty of people out there putting Metroid Prime 3: Corruption into their Wii for the first time and noticing a strange message. The first time you go to the disc channel a message will come up asking you to install a system update directly from the disc before playing. Thankfully this update happens very quickly so it won't delay the experience too much.

It's currently unclear what the update does exactly. They could be new Prime specific features or they could just be a way of getting already released system updates out to the people that don't have their Wii connected to the internet. We'll bring you any new details that come up as we become aware of them.


I think it's Nintendo last effort to get Maybe modders to update their Wiis.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2007)

^ Yeah, I mentioned that in my last post.  No biggie on my end, but it's not like it's a problem.

Anyway, this game is seriously awesome.  I love it.  I'm running through it on Veteran mode.  Kinda challenging, but nothing too demanding atm.


----------



## Pein (Aug 28, 2007)

i hear the boss fights are great


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 28, 2007)

Ahh, I still have finish Persona 3 before I even open up my Metroid 3 copy.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 28, 2007)

It seems okay so far. I still have to get used to the controls since my aim is off while running around. I've become more used to the rail-like shooting on the Wii and just standing still to fire. The way the screen moves slightly from the pointer moving towards the edge does throw me off a bit, but I'll probably get used to it. Either that or I'll put it back on normal sensitivity instead of advanced.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 28, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Metroid Prime 3 Prompts System Update
> August 28, 2007 at 12:30 PDT ? Source: Metroid Prime 3 Disc
> 
> Actually playing the game won't be the first thing you do when you put the disc in your Wii.
> ...



This happened the other day when I put Mario Strikers Charged into my buddies console (which had never done an update). Apparently Nintendo is putting Wii patches onto games now, so people who don't get online still get firmware updates. I really don't think they're doing it just to go after modders...

Is this happening even on fully updated consoles?


----------



## FFLN (Aug 28, 2007)

Yep. It updated my Wii to 3.0 something and then I manually updated my Wii... which got me another update... Hm. Anyway, I'm not really sure what happened there.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah I keep up on the updates and it did the same to me. Awsome game though.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 28, 2007)

Saw this on the Gametrailers fourm and had a laugh at It.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2007)

You know, if they can release undub versions of PS2 games, I wouldn't be surprised people would alter the Wii ISO's to remove whatever update file is found on the discs.

Not to mention aren't all modchips stealth based?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2007)

Pein said:


> i hear the boss fights are great



By far some of the greatest moments ever so far.  I don't think I've been this hyped playing a game in forever.  I thought the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ridley battle


 was made of pure win, but the next one afterwards was even better.  And people keep telling me it gets better than that.  I'm surprised at all the "wow, this shit is crazy" moments this game has had so far and it's only been like around 2 hours in.  

Good job Nintendo/Retro.  You've won my heart over x 1200000, even though you had it already.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 28, 2007)

It's takes me longer to play it since I scan everything. What should've only taken a couple of minutes ended up taking half an hour since I would continually be on the lookout for stuff to scan.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 28, 2007)

Now that you get medals for it...yeah...I'm gonna be scanning _everything_.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 28, 2007)

I always scanned things in the first Metroid Prime game. It was so difficult to keep track of things in there because it was rather unorganized. Everything was just lumped together.


----------



## Aman (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Kayo (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds great!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 29, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks it's gonna be like ActRaiser for the Wii?


----------



## perroloco (Aug 29, 2007)

I don´t know if you have heard of the free Wii offers online, I am trying them, and BTW you could help me, the info is on my blog I think is a pretty good deal. O_O
 Feel free to help me BTW.


----------



## Aman (Aug 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 30, 2007)

Heh, now the box art DOESN'T look like they just took the Mario on the DDR Mariomix game and invert his dance.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 31, 2007)

Typing w/ one hand, Metroid with the other. Racking up sum mega killz...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 31, 2007)

02. [NDS] Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles:Ring of Fates (Square-Enix) 177,845 / NEW



sales thread updated ! ( of course there is a discussion thread for it and its linked in that post to)


also metriod is fabulous! I'm having alot more fun than I did with prime 1


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

Beat Metroid.  Great end, albeit the ending was kinda weak. XD  I talk about it in the official thread.  Time for hyper mode difficulty. =)

Anyway, just found this out...

*Sin & Punishment *coming out for the JP Wii VC next month!!! =DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD





One of the greatest Treasure shooter games ever.  I still have the original JP cart somewhere.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 31, 2007)

Don't shoot me now, but I've never played MP 1 or 2.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

*shoots*

Nah, it's alright.  Although playing all of them would be ideal (because the two were great IMO), MP3 tops them both.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 31, 2007)

What consolles are they out on?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

The GC.  That's it.


----------



## Aman (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to post this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow...theres nothing good in that NeoGeo release. The 360 is getting the good Fatal Fury to boot.

Also, don't we [U.S.] get those games September 14th or something?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 31, 2007)

So yeah, just bought a Wii.

Collecting it tomorrow.

What games should I get? (I'm UK btw)


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 2, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> So yeah, just bought a Wii.
> 
> Collecting it tomorrow.
> 
> What games should I get? (I'm UK btw)



Zelda is a must have. Then there is RE4, Mario Strikers, Warioware, DBZ (if you can't want for the new one). Godfather is cool aswell. 
I think you can start with these


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 2, 2007)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Metroid Prime 3 (UK...damn...well...reserve it)
Resident Evil 4
Super Paper Mario
Mario Strikers Charged


I've got Smash Bros Brawl, Super Mario Galaxy, and Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 all on reserve...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Holy siht, Neo-Geo! Time to stock up on Wii VC Point Cards. My Wii going to be full of 2-D fighters. xD lol

EDIT: Wait.. it's only in Japan, f*ck.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm surprised this wasn't posted.

Remember the shitty game NiGHTS being made for Wii? By the same crop of fail that made the recent Sonic games? They've done the impossible, they have made the game look like shit without the gameplay being SHOWCASED on sites, but showed its failure with just one trailer.



I am calling it now; This will be the worst game on Wii. Worse than Red Steel, Far Cry, and anal rape combined.

Unless of course, they port Bomberman: Act Zero to the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoa, looks ultra gay...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

The graphics look N64ish. Bu hell, I'll probably end up getting it.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 2, 2007)

Is Mario Strikers Charged the best online game as of now?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2007)

Goku said:


> Is Mario Strikers Charged the best online game as of now?



It's the only decent one, so it wins by default.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Out of the 2 or 3, yeah it's good.


----------



## Aman (Sep 3, 2007)

Hidden Message in MP3: maybe Satoru Iwata, Nintendo’s president


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 3, 2007)

^ that was the president ( Iwata ) in that message. I kinda laughed when I heard it


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, I found Iwata and Miyamoto's messages in MP3...but they weren't subtitled so I was kinda "WTF?"...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2007)

.....so what the hell is he saying?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2007)

Iwata's message is about working hard and getting fat (buy WII FIT).  Miyamoto's message is about Metroid being great and how he used to work on it back in the day.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2007)

.....what the hell is the point of it then?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2007)

It's like an easter egg.  Just another extra.


----------



## Akira (Sep 3, 2007)

When the Hell does this game hit Europe!!!!


----------



## kewlmyc (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


>



Gimmicks are taking over :amazed

Didn't mean Wii is one incase anyone thought that, meant i saw this and then i remember microsoft doing something like it is all.


----------



## Pein (Sep 4, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


>


they should have done this from the beginning  
and this is old


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2007)

Grabbed from the latest Famitsu thanks to the guys at neogaf.


> Wii Oboro Muramasa Youtouden <- hope the reading is correct, here's the Japanese for reference: 朧村正妖刀伝
> Published by MMV
> Developed by Vanillaware
> - ARPG using Wiimote to use sword and various attacks
> ...


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

how do you get more japanese than odin sphere


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2007)

^ Errr, well considering Odin Sphere is kinda based on Norse Mythology, you can get a lot more japanese than that, lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2007)

pein, ur sig is missing kisame.

Is there a hockey game for wii yet? that should would be hot!!

why was crazy banned? :amazed


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ Errr, well considering Odin Sphere is kinda based on Norse Mythology, you can get a lot more japanese than that, lol.


they made it japanese but yeah i didn't think out that reply tomuch 



narutosimpson said:


> pein, ur sig is missing kisame.
> 
> Is there a hockey game for wii yet? that should would be hot!!
> 
> why was crazy banned? :amazed


flame war
and iknow how cold they leave out kisame


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2007)

great about the RPG.. MOst likely going to hear more announcements like that since a majority of japan developers are really pushing Wii / DS development.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2007)

Pein said:


> they made it japanese but yeah i didn't think out that reply tomuch
> 
> 
> flame war
> and iknow how cold they leave out kisame



yeah he does that.

any word on the hockey game?


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

tgs probably
ea and 2k are releasing hockey games dont know if its wii though


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2007)

aww man, how fun will slapshots be on that shit


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 5, 2007)

A game like Odin Sphere? BOUGHT.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> A game like Odin Sphere? BOUGHT.



stay on topic plz


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder how the sales of Metriod prime 3 went.. I been hearing rumours that it is selling much better than the first one did ( which was the highest selling one out of the first two primes). We will not know until later on this month when august USA figures are released, though when they do it would have only been out for 3 days during that month. Should be interesting =0


Plus anyone getting Dragon Quest sword when it comes out over here? To be honest I'm curious what they cooked up and I know DS has the game would be nice if you gave us a video tour of the game ds 


also

This guy
( vote for slips!)


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2007)

From what I heard, MP3 sold over 400,000 copies during its first week.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> stay on topic plz



It's pretty much on topic when the game is just like Odin Sphere


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2007)

ahhh got u, i'm dreaming of wii hockey


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn, I need to get that, whatever its called similar game to Odin Sphere.

I hope you can play with the Classic Controller for it, I don't like Wii mtoes for 2-D games.


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2007)

.

Official Nintendo UK magazine confirms Red Steel 2 is online.

If they nail the controls, that game could become awesome.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's pretty much on topic when the game is just like Odin Sphere



It's Princess Crown/Odin Sphere gone Japanesse. Is It also made by Atlus if so i'm looking forward to It.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 5, 2007)

Making it Japanese is adding Samurais and Katanas.

People these days love abusing those two.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Making it Japanese is adding Samurais and Katanas.
> 
> People these days love abusing those two.



So true sure good things usually  spawn from them though.


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 5, 2007)

Aman said:


> .
> 
> Official Nintendo UK magazine confirms Red Steel 2 is online.
> 
> If they nail the controls, that game could become awesome.



Tch, they announce Mario Kart and Red Steel as being online but not Brawl? That's cool and everything but Brawl should be online too...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 5, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> So true sure good things usually  spawn from them though.



Yeah, sometimes. I didn't like Red Steel much.

What scares me is Americans abuse the Katana in their franchises. The Americans should use something else instead like.... sticks.


----------



## Aman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hikaru_kun said:


> Tch, they announce Mario Kart and Red Steel as being online but not Brawl? That's cool and everything but Brawl should be online too...


Brawl will most likely have online. They said they were working on it in E3 2005 and 2006, I think that they've stayed quiet for the surprise. 

Also, even if that boxart which was recently shown for Brawl is real, it says Rating Pending which is why it wouldn't have a Wi-Fi logo.


----------



## temporarymadness (Sep 6, 2007)

when's the wii balance board coming out? and how much does it cost?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 6, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yeah, sometimes. I didn't like Red Steel much.
> 
> What scares me is Americans abuse the Katana in their franchises. The Americans should use something else instead like.... sticks.



I have to wonder what culture/warrior Is gonna get popular next in games/movies/tv.

@temporarymadness: It should be around Early 2008 if IGN and Wiki is to be belived.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 6, 2007)

temporarymadness said:


> when's the wii balance board coming out? and how much does it cost?



Early 2008 for America. Probably free with Wii Fit (at most $10 extra), and probably $20 separate. But that's just me guessing...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe save it unti the Wii becomes NeoGeo compatable. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 6, 2007)

Whats neogeo?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2007)

It's an old console back in the day that SNK made.

So basically, it has a bunch of good 2-D Fighting games.

It's supposed to go on the VC soon.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 6, 2007)

i went with metroid xD     how do you roll in a ball...?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 6, 2007)

Press down twice.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Press down twice.


+rep





charfiller


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2007)

jumping with the morphball is cool I think


----------



## Birkin (Sep 7, 2007)

Just bought RE4 Wii Edition.

Already got the Gamecube version but this is somewhat different. It's quite hard to time the Ganados' weapon throwing with a knife cut. :/


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Alrighty, Hori Fighting Stick impression time._ 






First thing that came to mind when I took it out of the box was the weight.  It has a good heft to it like a good arcade stick should and weighs a bit more than the old Dreamcast arcade stick.  The stick itself is good with the handle not being too long.  It has a nice short throw feel and works great if you hold the control stick from the bottom.  The face buttons are kinda clanky and have a loose feeling to them, but you get used to it easy.  The default layout of the buttons is also excellent, making games like Street Fighter much better.


Plus, this looks a lot better in person than it does in pictures.  Nice shiny surface and the buttons don't look really cheap.  It's not VSHG, but I think it feels better than the typical Hori stick overall.

But how does it play?



Well the reason I bought the stick in the first place was for Accent Core.  Well, my brother and I messed around with it and fucking thing rocks.  It pretty much controls and feels as how you would expect it to.  All the motions translate well, button placement is just right, and everything responds on point.  It's no cheap wannabe fighting stick.  This is the real deal.  If you own Accent Core on the Wii, this is pretty much a must.

But how about other games?



Perfect.  I don't want to play with the CC for fighting games any longer (at least traditional ones anyway).  Never did I have a problem pulling off a shoryuken or a spinning pile driver.  



Hey, it works kinda. :lol 



Awesome for shmups like the Star Soldier series, Gradius, etc.  Turbo controller switches work like a charm if you use them as well. =)

It pretty much works with all Genesis, NES, SNES, and TG-16 games and I'm sure it will be perfect for Neo-Geo ones as well.  As for N64 games, it's a no-go of course.  I also tried it with several Wii games that you could use the classic controller with such as DBZ:BT2, but that didn't work so well either.  Also, don't expect to be navigating the Wii Menus with the stick.  It doesn't read it, which is probably why the Wiimote is connected to a long cable.  It's weird though considering it read the stick controls in the home menu while attempting to play DBZ:BT2.



So is this thing worth buying?  Fuck yes.  If you have Accent Core or are planning to get it, this is a no-brainer.  The same thing applies if you love classic fighting games or even shmups.  As a classic controller, it works well with older games and gives them a more arcadey feeling.  Great purchase and awesome build.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 9, 2007)

I might get the Hori Stick. But I'm going to get AC for PS2 since it's coming out this week in the states.

Don't think I can wait for the Hori Stick and Wii version of AC.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2007)

what the heck is a hori stick???


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 9, 2007)

It's a dildo, j/k.

It's an arcade stick.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 9, 2007)

How much was that, DS? Looks and sounds awesome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

I got it for $60.  It's built quite nicely.



"Shion" said:


> what the heck is a hori stick???



Did you even look at the pictures?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2007)

pfft donkey show stop double posting and play blue dragon! 

that hori stick is quite nice, now I should not hear complaints about Wii not able to  handle fighters


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> pfft donkey show stop double posting and play blue dragon!
> *
> that hori stick is quite nice, now I should not hear complaints about Wii not able to  handle fighters*



When was that said?  Didn't naruto come out for it like a year ago


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2007)

^ most hardcore players that only play fighters to death ( I know a few) did not lke the Wii's Virtual console controller or the Wii mote at all for fighters. So since this stick came out I'm going to show them DS's post and I'm sure there opinions will change.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh ok. Well i'm not a bigger fighting fan so i wouldn't get it but for 60 bucks seems like a good deal and DS said it's good so it's all good. 

And i saw a sig around here with sonic in super smash bros brawler, is it true or fake?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ most hardcore players that only play fighters to death ( I know a few) did not lke the Wii's Virtual console controller or the Wii mote at all for fighters. So since this stick came out I'm going to show them DS's post and I'm sure there opinions will change.



The Wiimote and the and the Classic Controller are horrible things for fighters. there is no controller that is a good substitute for an Arcade Stick, none siree.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Reggie Fils-Aime
> 
> Do you think he likes wii or ds more?



Wii ftw


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2007)

DS > Wii

Although...only until December 3rd...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> DS > Wii
> 
> Although...only until December 3rd...



Whaaaat? Mario Galaxy won't be the title to make the Wii superior, but Smash?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> DS > Wii
> 
> Although...only until December 3rd...



Gotta divide handhelds and consoles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2007)

^ no you do not, handheld and consoles both have video games on them, both in the video game market as well.  Only thing is one is portable and the other is not but that does not make a difference in games ( to an extent).


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ no you do not, handheld and consoles both have video games on them, both in the video game market as well.  Only thing is one is portable and the other is not but that does not make a difference in games ( to an extent).



Really? Then my DS and PSP would be garbage to pretty much every console i earned except GC. 

Why would you compare a handheld which usually are short burst games, on the go, usually not so great graphics to a console which is at home, usually pushing graphics to the top, and longer games. 

I divide them, one for outside/short burst and one for at home/lengthy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2007)

^ there are alot of RPG's and other long games on handhelds


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2007)

Games are still games. Plenty of DS games blow away the majority of next-gen titles. Handheld games are usually shorter but more replayable, less graphical but have more focus on great gameplay or storytelling. 

@Goofy: Even if SMG is the best game ever, I'm not sure if that puts the Wii's total library over the DS's. I mean, have you walked into a Gamestop? I can point out a couple dozen 4 to 5 star games easy. No gaming system on the market has as solid a library as the DS, I've been saying it for years. Hell all three next-gen systems combined have trouble matching it...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 10, 2007)

SSBB is too overhyped. There are plenty of other great games coming out before it on the Wii, that's the last one on my list to get anyways. Or maybe No More Heroes since that might come out next year.

I don't consider comparing handheld to console though, pretty much one-sided.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 10, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> SSBB is too overhyped. There are plenty of other great games coming out before it on the Wii, that's the last one on my list to get anyways. Or maybe No More Heroes since that might come out next year.
> 
> I don't consider comparing handheld to console though, pretty much one-sided.



When basing it on previous Smash Bros. it's not over-hyped.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ there are alot of RPG's and other long games on handhelds



I didn't say all, i said the majority people talk about on handhelds are usually short burst type of games, which is most of my games on DS and PSP. I can't think of a title on handheld though i liked even close to my all time fav games. I mean sure pokemon and monster hunter portable were great but they don't match any of my top 10 games on "Consoles/handhelds" So i divide it.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> SSBB is too overhyped.



No, no it's not. Not until the hype amasses to the point of taking physical form and blocking out the sun with cloud's of it will it be overhyped. Until the waves of excitement reach into outer space and bring aliens from across galaxies to the planet with anticipation to play it, the game is severely underhyped.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

FFLN said:


> When basing it on previous Smash Bros. it's not over-hyped.



Yeah, i don't even see it spark peoples interest at the moment. No one i know even talks about it. Super mario galaxy though, now that's talked about almost as much as halo and mgs.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 10, 2007)

Are we visiting the same forums if you don't see anyone talk about it. -_-

I'm looking forward to Mario Galaxy and RE UC more.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't mean on here, i meant people i talk to in real life about games. Casual gamers usually, or just people who buy a few games a year. Not on here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No, no it's not. Not until the hype amasses to the point of taking physical form and blocking out the sun with cloud's of it will it be overhyped. Until the waves of excitement reach into outer space and bring aliens from across galaxies to the planet with anticipation to play it, the game is severely underhyped.



Lol wut? Trolls against the Wii use that as an example on how the most hyped Wii game COULD be done on the Gamecube and always call it overrated.

Sure, not as overrated as say, the Kingdom Hearts fanbase makes it out as "great" as it is on sites and the fan-ness for FFVII on Gamefaqs, but quite a number of people think SSBB is getting far too much attention, and beg for it to be a disappointment.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 10, 2007)

Well yeah, the casual gamers if you compare to stuff like GTA and Halo.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol wut? Trolls against the Wii use that as an example on how the most hyped Wii game COULD be done on the Gamecube and always call it overrated.



So? Minus some of the graphical stuff and whatever the control scheme ends up doing, it probably could...

DO YOU THINK I GIVE A FLIPPING FUCK?

Smash Bros. Melee was the #1 game of last gen in terms of game time for me, and I expect Brawl will be for this gen. I don't care if a gawd damn Atari could run it, it's still pretty much the best multiplayer game ever.

If we measure games in terms of the sum of all enjoyment had, instead of the max enjoyment reached, Smash Bros. is the best series of all time.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> So? Minus some of the graphical stuff and whatever the control scheme ends up doing, it probably could...
> 
> DO YOU THINK I GIVE A FLIPPING FUCK?
> 
> ...



No goldeneye as competition, sad day indeed


----------



## FFLN (Sep 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No, no it's not. Not until the hype amasses to the point of taking physical form and blocking out the sun with cloud's of it will it be overhyped. Until the waves of excitement reach into outer space and bring aliens from across galaxies to the planet with anticipation to play it, the game is severely underhyped.



In my view, most people just want to play it. They don't want to talk about it. It is one of the games that will most likely be difficult to find on release day though. I'll have to remember to reserve a copy...

The hype it does have though is well-deserved.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2007)

was this even posted yet?

*Zelda Crossbow Game with Wii Zapper
Point and shoot to power hero Link through a world inspired by Twilight Princess. More details here.*
interesting =0


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

FFLN said:


> In my view, most people just want to play it. They don't want to talk about it. It is one of the games that will most likely be difficult to find on release day though. I'll have to remember to reserve a copy...
> 
> The hype it does have though is well-deserved.



Do people really find shortage of games? I mean i even found halo 2 the release date, same with MGS and kingdom hearts and final fantasy. So do games really have shortages?


----------



## FFLN (Sep 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Do people really find shortage of games? I mean i even found halo 2 the release date, same with MGS and kingdom hearts and final fantasy. So do games really have shortages?



Depending upon your area, yes.

And I saw the Wii Zapper w/ Zelda Crossbow elsewhere, but just assumed that I saw it here. I don't know if I would get it still though... other people would have to give a few reviews first.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2007)

I remeber when Resident Evil Remake was sold out for months for gamecube when it first launched 

@FFLN

the game is 19.99  it comes with the zapper to thats a freaking deal!


----------



## FFLN (Sep 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I remeber when Resident Evil Remake was sold out for months for gamecube when it first launched
> 
> @FFLN
> 
> the game is 19.99  it comes with the zapper to thats a freaking deal!



Yeah, I know it's only $20, but I would still wait for reviews about it before getting it. It doesn't really seem that spectacular at the moment. If people say that it's fun though, I'll consider getting it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2007)

I just plan on getting if just for the zapper .. Because I will be needing the zapper for RE : UC.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just plan on getting if just for the zapper .. Because I will be needing the zapper for RE : UC.


Doesn't the Zapper come with REC ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Doesn't the Zapper come with REC ?




Not that I know of. Nintendo said only "our" software meaning First party.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 11, 2007)

What the fuck? lol


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm definitely getting the Zapper at launch.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2007)

So, buying a Zapper comes with this game?

Cause if they are selling this game on it's own I would never ever buy it.


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2007)

^It will be bundled with the Zapper.


.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 11, 2007)

When is the Zapper scheduled to release anyway?


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 11, 2007)

Basically, You buy a Wii and it comes with WiiSports.

Buy a Zapper and it comes with the ZeldaShooter.

That's the way I look at it (backwards)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2007)

Zapper seems to be coming out November 19th with the Zelda crossbow game. Thats all we know atm.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't it a standalone item?

Or is the Zelda game a bonus added?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2007)

^ if you click the link that  I had above you would know  so you should read the thread more =0 




It is a standalone item but in this zelda game it will be packed in.. Do you not remeber E3 back in may? Reggie said it loud and clear


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't remember any E3 back in May.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2007)

Aman said:


> I don't remember any E3 back in May.



You either never cared for E3, or have a short span memory.

<3

Oh, unless you meant this years.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ if you click the link that  I had above you would know  so you should read the thread more =0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't blame my lazy ass. 

Also, don't remember much from E3.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 11, 2007)

That Zelda Cross-bow game Is kind of strange too bad theres no Duckhunt.

I can't remember this years E3 either lack of booth babes or I skipped out on my Brain Training that week.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2007)

For more Zapper action, here's a new video for Ghost Squad, which I might say looks rather awesome sauce.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2007)

> *Oblivion Engine Now Available for Wii
> A Nintendo-specific version of Gamebryo has been hatched.
> by Daemon Hatfield*





> September 12, 2007 - Today Emergent Game Technologies, makers of the Gamebryo engine powering popular current games like Oblivion and the upcoming Fallout 3, announced a version of the middleware is now available for the Wii. The engine is designed to speed up the development process by automating actions that are normally time-consuming.
> 
> "With the success of Nintendo's Wii console catching much of the industry off guard and offering fresh interactive features, developers need new tools to be able to develop for multiple platforms that offer vastly different capabilities and require different programming techniques," said Geoffrey Selzer, CEO of Emergent. "We are committed to making multiplatform development as painless as possible while still delivering industry leading performance. Gamebryo for Wii simply sets a new standard for middleware designed for this top selling platform. We are very proud to be part of Nintendo's Third Party Tools program."
> 
> Gamebryo is already running over 200 games, ranging from massively-multiplayer online titles to casual fare.






very nice =0 
@DS

I really want to try that game out!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

Why has this thread been dying recently?

Lack of post or lack of caring?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why has this thread been dying recently?
> 
> Lack of post or lack of caring?



Nothing new out besides metorid? Same happens to all the forums.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> For more Zapper action, here's a new video for Ghost Squad, which I might say looks rather awesome sauce.
> 
> 176



OH SHIT!!!!! Is that how the Zapper look?  Man I'm buying a Wii next week.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why has this thread been dying recently?
> 
> Lack of post or lack of caring?



Too busy playing games to post.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nothing new out besides metorid? Same happens to all the forums.



well its not because of that. For one I'm proabably the one who updates / posts alot in these threads but as of late I cannot be as active on the forums anymore. College, games I want to play / beat , etc takes alot of time away 


Or I should just blame blue dragon


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> well its not because of that. For one I'm proabably the one who updates / posts alot in these threads but as of late I cannot be as active on the forums anymore. College, games I want to play / beat , etc takes alot of time away
> 
> 
> Or I should just blame blue dragon



True, but when new games come out all the main threads pretty much are active is all i was saying. And yes blame blue dragon, your on that every time i'm on


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2007)

According to Famitsu, Project HAMMER is officially canceled.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 13, 2007)

finally finished Metroid prime 3... I love samus but after all the new additions to her suit she really looked like GF property ...

i hate not having internet at home... i really want to see those extra bonus ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 13, 2007)

Metroid is pretty damn hard, I couldn't get past Auroura so I just left it hanging there for awhile.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2007)

> Video: Interview with Nintendo’s Reggie Fils-Aime






also in this video reggie says he is currently playing metriod prime 3, bioshock, brain age 2 and wii sports with his family. He also said he played some ps3 games but he did not name them because he was not impressed with them ( thats what he said).


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2007)

I played Bioshock... that game is pretty goofed up for a first person shooter. 

Even the overall story is WEIRD


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 15, 2007)

I love Bioshock, just finished pwning Overlord (all games need an achievement for getting it on), and even Dynasty Warriors Gundam mildly amuses me in small spurts. But MP3 is definitely my top game of the year so far, I love everything about this thing. Although I do wish there was less useless stuff to scan...

I have over 40 games coming out in the next three months I really want to play...that's ridiculous...

WTF is up with November 13th? Who declared that "release nearly every awesome game of the season day"?


----------



## FFLN (Sep 15, 2007)

Bioshock was okay, but it didn't have as many role-playing interactions as I thought it would. I finally got myself to sit down and beat the last few areas, so now I can say that I have beaten the game.

MP3 is pretty interesting though because it has more of a role-playing interaction to it and you don't just kill everything that you see or meet. Although... I am balancing time spent on that with Breath of Fire 2 from the VC.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I have over 40 games coming out in the next three months I really want to play...that's ridiculous...
> 
> WTF is up with November 13th? Who declared that "release nearly every awesome game of the season day"?



Could you name a few? And what's so special about November 13th? XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

Jouten said:


> Could you name a few? And what's so special about November 13th? XD



November in general is a big month this year, especially 360 lineup.


----------



## Pein (Sep 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> November in general is a big month this year, especially 360 lineup.



unreal,uncharted,cod4,assassins creed what else?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

COD4, unreal, naruto:RON, Assasins creed, army of two, brothers in arms, Kane and lynch, Mass effect, rock band. 

Not that i'm getting all of those, but there all going to be somewhat big, and that's 360 alone.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't imagine how well Brawl will sell.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 15, 2007)

Hahaha @ subliminal messaging in SMG.

Take a look at the box art.



Now, notice the letters with a twinkle spark on them.



Now...remove every letter that ISN'T sparking...and what do you got?



How...clever and surprising, I would say.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

LMAo now that is funnY!


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 16, 2007)

@Goofy:





Jouten said:


> Could you name a few? And what's so special about November 13th? XD


*On reserve*:
Halo 3 (9/25)
Super Mario Galaxy (11/12)
Dragonball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (11/13)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (12/03)

*GameFly List* (dates are GameFly dates, most games release 2 days earlier):
Stranglehold (Out)
MySims (9/20)
Bleach: Shatterred Blade (10/11)
Zack & Wiki (10/18)
Phoenix Wright T&T (10/25)
Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution (10/25)
Rockstar Table Tennis (10/25) 
Victorious Boxers (10/30)
Batallion Wars 2 (10/31)
Manhunt 2 (10/31)
Timeshift (11/1)
Virtua Fighter 5 (11/1)
Fire Emblem: Goddess of Dawn (11/7)
CoD4:MW (11/7)
Resident Evil UC (11/15)
Assassin's Creed (11/15)
Soul Calibur Legends (11/15)
NiGHTS (11/15)
Harvey Birdman Wii (11/15)
Rayman Raving Rabbids 2 (11/15)
Geometry Wars Galaxies (11/15) 
Godzilla Unleashed (11/15)
Megaman ZX Advent (11/15)
Mass Effect (11/22)
Trauma Center New Blood (11/22)
Mario & Sonic (11/22)
FF12: Revenant Wings (11/22)
Guilty Gear XX Accent Core (TBD)
Beautiful Katamari Wii (TBD)
Bully Wii (TBD)

I've got 10 games in queue for November 15th (which means they probably release the 13th). That's what is so special about it...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hahaha @ subliminal messaging in SMG.
> 
> Take a look at the box art.
> 
> ...



OBJECTION!! You are totally out of line we had mr. Tingle work on the boxart. What reason could he have to do suck a thing.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 17, 2007)

Gametrailers just put up a video showing their Top 10 anticipated titles at TGS07. I think the games are based on games that probably won't appear until 2008/2009. Since they left out Mario Galaxy and Smash from their lists.

Only one Wii Game on that list too. Number 10 to boot. xD No More Heroes.

PS3 is looking real good since most of titles in the vid were from it.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 17, 2007)

It's for games _at_ TGS, that's why. Nintendo isn't at TGS. There are only a handful of 3rd party Wii games being shown off due to Nintendo's absence...

Let's pray they're saving the goodness for bringing Space World back...


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 18, 2007)

HERE IT IS EVERYBODY, THE SMASH UPDATE YOU WERE WAITING FOR!


*Wi-Fi Play*



> This game supports Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. If you connect your Wii to the Internet, you can enjoy linked battles with distant people!
> 
> But because this form of communication is greatly affected by the distance between you and your opponent, your brawls may not run smoothly if you’re really far apart—like, for instance, if you’re connecting between Japan and America.
> 
> ...



Nintendo's still playing all nice trying to keep the kiddies safe, but I very much approve of the taunts and loading minigame. Lack of stats is very lame, but as long as it works and I always have someone to log on and practice against, I'm happy.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> @Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wasn't a Hajime No Ippo game being released in the U.S. late September???

What happened to that one?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2007)

> * Star Wars unleashed announced for the WII!!!!!*






> "LucasArts and developer Krome Studios are creating an equally enthralling version of The Force Unleashed on the Wii, PlayStation2 computer entertainment system and PSP (PlayStation Portable) system"




Wii-Mote+Lightsaber = One hell of a fun time.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Wasn't a Hajime No Ippo game being released in the U.S. late September???
> 
> What happened to that one?



Apparently it got delayed...and then it got undelayed...go figure...

It's late Sept. again now...Megaman too...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii-Mote+Lightsaber = One hell of a fun time.



Oh?  And I was thinking the LEGO Star Wars game was the only one that'll give us that oh so needed lightsaber action.  Interest peaked indeed!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii-Mote+Lightsaber = One hell of a fun time.



Oh there is going to be a version of Star wars unleashed on PS2/PSP/Wii? I thought force unleashed would be for next gen only, this is good cause my friend is a huge Star wars fan but doesn't have any next gen systems.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> HERE IT IS EVERYBODY, THE SMASH UPDATE YOU WERE WAITING FOR!
> 
> 
> *Wi-Fi Play*
> ...


I came


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Apparently it got delayed...and then it got undelayed...go figure...
> 
> It's late Sept. again now...Megaman too...



AT least I know that Im not crazy.....


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 19, 2007)

Yar, ye no be crazy me harty, 'tis only some scurvy dogs messin' with the release dates...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Avast ye blowholes, faggoteers and faggatoes!

Due to today being my brothers boofday, and the fact we play and share vidya games, and considering he now has a Wii...

I has a Wii! !

All we has is Metroid Prime 3 and Mario Strikers, cause they didn't have Super Paper Mario.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 19, 2007)

AVAST!!! No Zelda?!?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Ah blarg, I already played and beaten that on GC.

My brother wants it, I am content with the GC version.

Mind you he got a Wii, a charge kit, those 2 games, AND Bioshock. He can't go out and get every good Wii game right off the bat :3


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 19, 2007)

Arrr, Metroid should do ye well until the Cap'n shows up in Galaxy.

Great Neptune's man-nipples! Me be havin' a strange idea now...anybody knows where'st I might grab me a wav of that blasted Navi's "Hey Listen!"? I be wantin' it for me text ringtone...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like No More Heroes has a US publisher!



Ubisoft said they will be releasing this game in the states in February 2008.  I know I'll be importing, but at least it isn't too long for a release from the JP version.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2007)

Wii is getting some nice 2d RPGS!



> Mysterious Dungeon: Shiren the Wanderer 3: The Sleeping Princess in Karakuri Mansion (Wii)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

No more Heroes is going to Japan first? RACIST


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> No more Heroes is going to Japan first? RACIST


Unless that wasn't serious, you might as well be saying that for almost every game because Japan usually gets them first.

Anyways, I'm just glad it got picked up so that it even gets a stateside release.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 20, 2007)

Are we ever gonna see an online FPS for the Wii?

I've often fantasized about something like "Metroid Galaxy" or some shit like that where it's an online shooter.

But that's a mere dream


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 20, 2007)

What was the big one that's supposed to have like 32 player online? Was it Medal of Honor or something?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> What was the big one that's supposed to have like 32 player online? Was it Medal of Honor or something?



Hope not cause MOH games suck the nut of a ape.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Unless that wasn't serious, you might as well be saying that for almost every game because Japan usually gets them first.
> 
> Anyways, I'm just glad it got picked up so that it even gets a stateside release.



I was 1000000000000000% serious. Unless you know more about No More Heroes, it's not like other games. :amazed


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 20, 2007)

Medal of Honor: Heroes 2



> Players will play as OSS Operative John Berg and will infiltrate Normandy from behind enemy lines to undermine the Nazi regime. The traditional single player campaign is back along with a 32-player online, continuous-joining multi player mode for both systems on EA Nation. There are six maps and three game modes available for the online multiplayer. The Wii version also features full support of the Wii Zapper, allowing for more immersive gameplay.
> 
> The Wii version will also feature a mode where the game is played on-rails, the game will move for the player, who only needs to shoot and achieve objectives. It has been described as being a pick-up-and-play mode for players of any skill level. This is similar to most of the arcade games where you pick up a gun and only shoot.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I was 1000000000000000% serious. Unless you know more about No More Heroes, it's not like other games. :amazed


I don't see how the type of game it is matters, but whatever floats your nice boat.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

The game is in English for one thing no Japanese voices. Wouldn't some idea float to your mind that it could've gotten an American Release Date first instead? I guess not, apparently.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm well aware of the English voices as it's clearly shown in the trailer. Yes, it would be nice if it was released here first but just because it's English doesn't mean it must be released in the US first. Hell, it could be UK before US if it wanted to since people there speak English too.

And I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't sound so rudely.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> The game is in English for one thing no Japanese voices. Wouldn't some idea float to your mind that it could've gotten an American Release Date first instead? I guess not, apparently.



Considering it's being made my a Japanese developer, regardless of English voiceovers, it's not crazy to think that it would be going to Japan first.  Grasshopper doesn't have a huge budget unlike other large first or 3rd party games, so the dream ends right there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2007)

Retro talks about the power of the Wii, their next project, Corruption, and more! 



> 'Metroid Prime' Developers Reveal How They Pushed Wii Graphics And That Famous Controller
> 
> 
> 'We really had to prove the controller, and I think that's what this project became,' says game director Mark Pacini.






> ?The Wii is a fairly decently powerful game system as far as polygons go. We don?t have a lot of depth with shader stuff, but we can make really good color palettes. ?you can definitely do more stuff that will be way beyond that. - Metroid Prime 3: Corruption art director Todd Keller
> 
> ?One of the things we?ve always been told by Nintendo of Japan is they say they appreciate us as a studio because we make games they can?t make. Their specialty is in the casual market. Their specialty is in the platforming and more traditional games. I?m really excited about what we?re working on next. If people enjoy the kinds of games Retro makes, I don?t think they?re going to be disappointed about what we?re doing.? - game director Mark Pacini.
> 
> Retro Studios shared a lot more ?Metroid? and Wii talk with MTV News in a wide-ranging interview that also tackled the reasons for their game?s unique online connectivity, the studio?s sometimes controversial approaches to the first and final hours of the ?Prime? titles, and the hint to a future ?Metroid? game that some fans claim to have spotted in ?Prime 3.?






there is alot more information if you go to the link. I cannot wait to find out what there next project is.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 21, 2007)

BOOM HEADSHOT!  First hardcore game for the Wii, Link's Crossbow Training.

From Ninty's press site.



> KEY INFORMATION
> Link returns from The Legend of Zelda®: Twilight Princess to pick up the Wii Zapper and take aim at a host of targets in this shooting-gallery-style game.
> 
> * Anyone can pick up the Wii Zapper and become a master marksman in the quick-play shooting galleries of Link's Crossbow Training. Dozens of fast-paced stages offer a wide variety of game play, from shooting stationary targets to defending a supply wagon from onrushing hordes of enemies. Multiplayer modes let players and their friends share a Wii Zapper to shoot for the high score.
> ...



This game comes out the 19th of November and is 4 player so you can snipe some Octorocks with Granny and co. =P

I'm still buying this.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone see rygar new trailer? Game looks fucking awesome, buying that for sure.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Bah....I noticed something.

Why did Nintendo bring back the 3 languages on their boxes, manuals, and the like?

I swear, it died and vanished for years after the release of Luigi's Mansion, and now its back.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> BOOM HEADSHOT!  First hardcore game for the Wii, Link's Crossbow Training.
> 
> From Ninty's press site.
> 
> ...


lol that is terrible.  i wonder what games they will pair up with the balance board.

nintendo knows what they are doing though and at least they do provide a game with the zapper.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome, though I'm definately not getting the Wii Board for reasons.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 21, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Awesome, though I'm definately not getting the Wii Board for reasons.



I am definitely getting the board for the eventual release of Wii Sex. Sit back, or layback, on the board and rock around a bit. Combine that with the remote and you've got yourself a game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 21, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I am definitely getting the board for the eventual release of Wii Sex. Sit back, or layback, on the board and rock around a bit. Combine that with the remote and you've got yourself a game.



You plan on sitting on that Wiimote then?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sure it'll have an attachment...

Oh, btw...











SURPRISE MOTHER F**KER!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2007)

You can't jack off with the Wii Board.

Only the Wii Mote with No More Heroes.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 21, 2007)

Speaking of NMH...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVHwL0hAHmA&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

MOE!


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

no more heroes looks badass


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2007)

I need my Travis Touchdown. I seriously can't wait until damn Feb.

But hell, I already got too manys games on my list to by me time.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You plan on sitting on that Wiimote then?



Hm, I didn't think of that. That version would probably work better for females then. What I meant was that you could point it at the screen while doing whatever on the board.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 21, 2007)

Coming soon!

Wii Fleshlight attachment!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol, I want a Wii Ass Connector.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 22, 2007)

Just picked up RE4; all I had money for.

It's pretty damn fun, considering I only played about 30 seconds of a demo for the original GC version.

Controls are very nice; and it's still pretty damn freaky.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Lol, I want a Wii Ass Connector.



Along with the Wii Clamp, with double the rumble!


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 22, 2007)

They delayed Victorious Boxer again damnit... 


NiGHTS too apparently...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> NiGHTS too apparently...





Maybe they can polish the game out and make it not shovelware.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol.

But seriously, I want them to make a gimmick using the ass. Maybe a rhythm game. rofl

*First Trailer of Oboro Muramasa*


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> They delayed Victorious Boxer again damnit...
> 
> 
> NiGHTS too apparently...



Smart move mayby they can make it atleast decent after some time..


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> They delayed Victorious Boxer again damnit...
> 
> 
> NiGHTS too apparently...



Victorious Boxer?

HAJIME NO IPPO???


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 23, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Victorious Boxer?
> 
> HAJIME NO IPPO???



Yes...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Noooo, what could be taking so long.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 23, 2007)

Just subtitle it and release it damnit!!! Same with Naruto and Bleach!


----------



## kewlmyc (Sep 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> *lol that is terrible.  i wonder what games they will pair up with the balance board.*
> 
> nintendo knows what they are doing though and at least they do provide a game with the zapper.


Metroid:  Hoverboard practice


----------



## Twilit (Sep 23, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Metroid:  Hoverboard practice


Fuck that. I say release an SSX game.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 23, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Metroid:  Hoverboard practice



That would be sort of fun... it would be like Tony Hawk's Pro Skater, or something.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2007)

I want a true sequal to Wave RAce 64. I love playing that game!


----------



## FFLN (Sep 23, 2007)

Didn't you like the Wave Racer game for the GC? I thought it was okay.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2007)

^  It was not bad, but overally it was a let down  I just want a new waverace for this console because of the Wii board and Wii mote .


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

SSX would be better with the wii board instead of the controller.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 24, 2007)

I lawl'd.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 24, 2007)

I recognize the Nintendog and Tingle, but not the other two.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

Pikman guy ^_^


----------



## FFLN (Sep 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Pikman guy ^_^



Ah, okay. I figured that one of them must be from Pikmin, since I never played it and it looked like it would fit into that setting too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2007)

> *David Doak: ?I think we want to put [TimeSplitters 4] on the Wii" *





> David Doak posted:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Moving on to the topic of Wii development, Doak said, ?I think it?s a good thing to do, and I think we want to put [TimeSplitters 4] on the Wii." While the game is still without a publisher and remains in a preliminary stage of development, Doak seems convinced that the TimeSplitters style of gameplay can be adapted to the motion controls made possible by the Wii Remote. On the subject of developing games based around motion controls, Doak was critical of using too many gesture controls just for the sake of being ambitious. ?It?s better to make a game that?s enjoyable to play than a game that?s got features that don?t work."






> David Doak posted:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> As a parting tease for Nintendo fans, Doak touched on the subject of a remake of Free Radical's 2004 psychic-action game, Second Sight. ?If you want to start a petition for remaking Second Sight on Wii, I?d like to see that as well." These days, it?s certainly not unusual for developers to opine about bringing versions of their games to Wii, but given Free Radical?s track record and past support of Nintendo consoles, these preliminary thoughts could well translate into something more than rumor and speculation.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------











O this is neat to




> *Nintendo becomes Japan's 2nd most valuable company *



07:59 25Sep2007 RTRS-Nintendo becomes Japan's 2nd most valuable company



> TOKYO, Sept 25 (Reuters) - Nintendo Co Ltd <7974.OS> roared past Canon Inc <7751.T> to become Japan's second most valuable company behind Toyota Motor Corp <7203.T>, driven by its hot-selling Wii game console and DS handheld player.
> Nintendo's Wii has so far outsold Sony's <6758.T> PlayStation 3 by a large margin since their launches late last year as Nintendo's strategy to expand the gaming population by offering easy-to-play but innovative games has proved a big success. Shares in Nintendo were up 2.6 percent at 58,900 yen in afternoon trade on Tuesday, bringing its market value to 8.34 trillion yen ($72.6 billion), surpassing Canon's market capitalisation of 8.20 trillion yen.
> It, however, is still just one-third of Toyota's 24 trillion yen. Toyota is the world's most profitable and valuable automaker.
> Nintendo shares have more than quadrupled over the past two years, initially boosted by strong demand for the DS, then by brisk sales of the Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 25, 2007)

TOYOTA!!! 

Totally called it:



I was hopin' he'd be playable though. Because with all the Animal Crossing stuff, I was actually expecting a playable character from the series. And Mr. Resetti would pwn face...maybe he was too powerful...lol...


----------



## FFLN (Sep 26, 2007)

Have you guys seen that modded Metroid Wii?



You can find it on eBay right now. Search for Metroid Wii and then look for the highest priced item. The pictures on there are even better and contain much more detail.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that.

I was going to shove it in DS's face over his chrome Wiiple.

Really badass fucking mod.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Have you guys seen that modded Metroid Wii?
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it on eBay right now. Search for Metroid Wii and then look for the highest priced item. The pictures on there are even better and contain much more detail.



Whoa i had Metroid prime and that looks badass


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 26, 2007)

Flippin' awesome. I love how the Wii stand is Samus's ship. The "breathing plasma" stuff is a damn nice touch as well. Overall complete droolage.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, I saw that.
> 
> I was going to shove it in DS's face over his chrome Wiiple.
> 
> Really badass fucking mod.



Knowing him, he's probably planning on sniping the final bid on this.XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Knowing him, he's probably planning on sniping the final bid on this.XD



Actually, I was in the process of making one... and a Char/Red version... >=D

I'll be honest though, I don't like the way that looks.  The colors seem too... tacky the way they're used.  Less chrome-like pls, which is pretty weird coming from me. XD

And wtf at the Wii-mote.  Yuck.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> And wtf at the Wii-mote.  Yuck.



Same guy who designed the Halo Xbox maybe? lol.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> And wtf at the Wii-mote.  Yuck.



Hmm... it makes a convincing anal probe.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, here's the one I'm in the process of making, with slight adjustments and whatnot.



I've been looking for this pic forever.  Sleeker and better. =)


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 27, 2007)

So, I finally bought a Wii. The question is, which games to get? The only one I have is MP3. I bought a Wii for the sole purpose of playing SSBB come December, so I don't really know what games it has to offer. Any good ones out besides MP3?


----------



## BigGameJuice! (Sep 27, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> So, I finally bought a Wii. The question is, which games to get? The only one I have is MP3. I bought a Wii for the sole purpose of playing SSBB come December, so I don't really know what games it has to offer. Any good ones out besides MP3?



You should try Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, it is a pretty good game.

I am slaso looking foward to SSBB and mariokart.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 27, 2007)

BigGameJuice! said:


> You should try Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, it is a pretty good game.
> 
> I am slaso looking foward to SSBB and mariokart.






> So, I finally bought a Wii. The question is, which games to get? The only one I have is *MP3*. I bought a Wii for the sole purpose of playing SSBB come December, so I don't really know what games it has to offer. Any good ones out besides *MP3*?





Oh, right, topic.

Get RE4, it's a good remake, and the graphics aren't terrible. I like Excite Truck, though it does lose lust after a few months, 'less you play a lotta multiplayer.

Definitely get Twilight Princess, you shant regret it. It's one of the best games I've ever played, honestly.

And, uh, yeah...what genre are you looking for exactly?


----------



## BigGameJuice! (Sep 27, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Oh, right, topic.
> 
> Get RE4, it's a good remake, and the graphics aren't terrible. I like Excite Truck, though it does lose lust after a few months, 'less you play a lotta multiplayer.
> 
> ...



 also slaso


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 28, 2007)

New Bleach, Naruto, and Dragonball games next month!

They need to hurry up with the One Piece game too...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> New Bleach, Naruto, and Dragonball games next month!
> 
> They need to hurry up with the One Piece game too...



Fuck those games come next month all I want Is
Ninjabread Man. The killerest killler ap there ever was I mean look at those graphics and the best part Is It's a PS2 port. What could be better?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> New Bleach, Naruto, and Dragonball games next month!
> 
> They need to hurry up with the One Piece game too...



Any release date on the one piece game? And i can't wait for DBZ, i love tenkachi 2. Bleach game isn't very good though sadly, seems only good one is ds one.


----------



## scoobydude (Sep 28, 2007)

im still waiting to buy a wii..i've played it a couple times and i loved it. i played the bowling game..i cant get over how awesome the graphics are


----------



## FFLN (Sep 28, 2007)

I will probably only get the DBZ game for on-line play. If people say that the Naruto game is fun, then maybe I'll get that one as well.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 28, 2007)

Vii :rofl


----------



## Hyde (Sep 28, 2007)

Infini-ntendo! Brawl, Dewey, MySims, and the rest are looking great...But I type this on the Wii, and it doesn't take forever...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2007)

I probably will get the Bleach game if you can change the voices, I really can't stand them. But that's just me.

10000000% getting the DBZ BT3.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I probably will get the Bleach game if you can change the voices, I really can't stand them. But that's just me.
> 
> 10000000% getting the DBZ BT3.



Turn the volume down, maybe?


----------



## Twilit (Sep 29, 2007)

scoobydude said:


> im still waiting to buy a wii..i've played it a couple times and i loved it. i played the bowling game..*i cant get over how awesome the graphics are*




I love the Wii just as much as the next guy, but


----------



## FFLN (Sep 29, 2007)

An article on Joystiq regarding the upcoming DS game Dementium's ads.



Some of those ads got me cringing... but... what I really noticed though was what they have going on in the background of the beginning of the 'Rx' video. I'm pretty sure that all of us will instantly recognize it. Just make sure you have your sound on.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2007)

here is a good interveiw with Reggie.




> *Reggie: Halo 3 consumer already has 360 - No need to counter it *




*Spoiler*: __ 



Q: The Wii console has been a big hit to date, with you guys having a difficult time meeting demand. This is going to be a bad Christmas for folks still wanting to buy one, isn't it? 

A: We have been sold out worldwide since we launched ... Every time we put more into the marketplace, we sell more, which says that we are not even close to understanding where the threshold is between supply and demand. 

Q: There's been a lot of buzz about Microsoft's "Halo 3." How do you expect it to affect the console battle this holiday season? 

A: Will they sell a lot of software? Certainly. Will it sell hardware? I think it's an open question. Why? Because I think that the "Halo 3" consumer already has the hardware, because they're playing "Bioshock" and "Crackdown" and a variety of games that are, in the end, quite similar: first-person shooter experience, multiplayer capable online. Tell me what's new? 

Q: So do you feel like you need to counter "Halo 3" in some way? 

A: No. 

I am fortunate to have a series of (games) that are all going to drive substantial sales for me and are all targeted to different parts of the consumer mix. 

Q: If supply were not an issue, how many Wiis could you be selling? 

A: We don't know. What I can tell you is that typically, our inventory is lasting a day ... I don't think we will know when supply crosses with demand till after the holiday season. 

Q: What is it about your manufacturing system that doesn't allow you to catch up with demand? 

A: The issue is not a lack of production. The issue is we went in with a curve that was aggressive, but the demand has been substantially more than that. And the ability to ramp up production and to sustain it is not a switch that you flick on. We're working very hard to make sure that consumers are satisfied this holiday, but I can't guarantee that we're going to meet demand. As a matter of fact, I can tell you on the record we won't. 

Q: Can you give those moms out there who are desperate to have a Wii for the holidays any pragmatic advice on how to get one? 

A: (They) should have a range of outlets that they are frequenting: a Target, a Wal-Mart, a Best Buy, a Toys 'R' Us, a GameStop, CircuitCity, all of the likely suspects. They ought to talk to the manager and ask them, "When do you get your deliveries?" And they ought to stop by on a frequent basis. We're going to flow hardware. It's not that it's going to show up only on one occasion. It's going to be constantly flowing in. 

The only other pragmatic advice is that we're aware of the situation, and we're working very hard to address it. Believe me, I'm constantly pushing for more capacity and more volume. 

Q: One of the issues that keeps being raised about the Wii is the question of whether two or three years from now people are still going to be buying it, particularly as prices of the other consoles come down and the next-generation features they offer - realistic graphics, high-definition capabilities - start to become more affordable. 

A: The best way to answer that question is that in our view, we're just getting started ... We're looking at our business and constantly looking for ... how do we continue driving the business forward? And I believe because of that relentless pursuit for more, that this platform is going to be vibrant for quite some time. 

Q: Are you already planning your replacement for the Wii? 

A: You know, our hardware group, literally as soon as the system's out the door, they're already thinking about what's next. That's true for any of our platforms.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2007)

*First persons what's new? *Yet mostly all the Wii games are minigames and such at the moment. He should be one to talk...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2007)

..Did he label Crackdown as a FPS?

And did he call Bioshock nothing new? Oh lowd...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2007)

^ Ummm ,he was comparing "halo 3" to those games.. HE was talking about halo, he did not say "bio shock" does not show nothing new. He is saying "ok these games did all this great stuff, whats new with halo 3?"

come on read the article people


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2007)

*Ah, I took that one thing to heart, but alas, Halo 3 was NEVER planned to be something new but something good. Like DMC4 or on the Wii side, Mario Party, minus the good of course *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2007)

*
No More Heroes Introducing Exciting New Wii Remote Integration?*



> If the actual rubbing of said oil is done via the Wii Remote, we're looking at game of the year here folks


----------



## Hyde (Sep 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *
> No More Heroes Introducing Exciting New Wii Remote Integration?*



It won't let me into the site...What is it about?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 29, 2007)

My wii has been collecting dust for about 2 weeks now.

Need my Bleach Wii soon or my Will wil die.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 29, 2007)

Hyde said:


> It won't let me into the site...What is it about?


Oil rubbing ladies.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 30, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Oil rubbing ladies.



I thought this thread was about the Wii...


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 30, 2007)

Same difference...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hyde said:


> I thought this thread was about the Wii...



Maybe some of us Wiiners [lolz] want to rub wommens with oil in our vidya gaems?


----------



## Twilit (Sep 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe some of us Wiiners [lolz] want to rub wommens with oil in our vidya gaems?


I could just as easily rub oil on real ladies 

 I lied.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow...Lucas...I totally was not expecting him...

I just hope he isn't replacing Ness...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't even know who Lucas is until today


----------



## Birkin (Oct 1, 2007)

What the hell? I've seen both of these games on my Wii for at least a week.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 1, 2007)

They just came out for the US Wii.  They've been on the JP ones for awhile now and the EU ones last week.  Well, I had SMB2 like 3 months ago on my JP Wii, but I've always wanted a US release for Sin & Punishment. =D


----------



## Birkin (Oct 1, 2007)

Finally we got something before you guys ;P


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2007)

SIN AND MOTHER F'ING PUNISHMENT BIZNITCHES!!!

w00t.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone know if they showed any final smashes for super smash brothers brawl? Like Mario's attack that looks like a big ass kamahamha.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2007)

How many points is Sin and Punishment?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 1, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> How many points is Sin and Punishment?



1200. I have 900 that's just waiting for another good game. Too bad we can't buy it in increments of 100.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish I could sell back the games I don't want anymore for like a couple small points. ;_;

I don't even play some of them.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah... most of mine are just there to look cool. I rarely get around to playing them. Although, I am enticed to play Breath of Fire II, since it's an RPG that I've never played before. Still haven't gotten around to continuing it though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, so the rumors of S&P were true.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2007)

My Ocaina of Time has been there, too lazy to play it. I play Sonic 2 sometimes though, still rarely. xD


----------



## FFLN (Oct 1, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> My Ocaina of Time has been there, too lazy to play it. I play Sonic 2 sometimes though, still rarely. xD



Yeah, I have mine there mainly for the "Hey guys, remember this?" question and then the "Oh yeah! We used to play that all the time!" answer.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 2, 2007)

OH MY FLUCKING GAWD

NINTENDO + KONAMI WIN AT EVERYTHING





			
				Snake said:
			
		

> Samus took her clothes off!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2007)

^ Tons of people are talking about it in the Smash Bros Discussion already.  I do love how Snake goes... "her loss," when Mei Ling tells him he can't catch Samus.  SnakexSamus O_O

Anyway, I suggest any of you who bought a Wii should take advantage of this deal.



Since Nintendo is adding free Wii Jackets to all their new products, those who have bought their systems already can be sent free ones if you put up your Serial Number here.  It's a win win situation and it looks like you're not limited to just 1.  I've already requested 4. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ Tons of people are talking about it in the Smash Bros Discussion already.



He posts Smash updates in here all the time, I think for the 1-3 people who own a Wii and DON'T look in the Smash topic. <3


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2007)

ow is the new imported game? Sin and Pain was it?

Anyone bought it yet?

If so, how is it?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> He posts Smash updates in here all the time, I think for the 1-3 people who own a Wii and DON'T look in the Smash topic. <3



Yup.  Plus, _I_ don't look in the Smash topic. I spend too much of my time in the two or three threads I subscribe to as is. I'll lose another hour of my day if I go over there. I avoid it for the sake of homework...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 2, 2007)

I was watching my friend play Sin and Punishment today. God, that game is hilarious. Annoying chumps in the game too like the one that makes a constipated noise.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm getting that bitch tomorrow, hopefully. God knows if I have enough money leftover after buying LoZ PH.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy intro segment



Spoilers for those who don't want to be spoiled on how the game kicks off.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Super Mario Galaxy intro segment
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers for those who don't want to be spoiled on how the game kicks off.


That has a really RPG-ish, Kingdom Heartsy feel to it.

Not necessarily a bad thing. I still want it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear god, everyday Smash Bros gets more and more and more and more awesome. I'm calling game of the year right now. Halo 3 can suck me.

Also, on a completely random note, I flucking love my shiny new iPod Touch...


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2007)

And here I actually thought that I couldn't get any more hyped for SMG...


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 3, 2007)

SMG doesn't feel hyped to me, it's kinda weird. Considering what it is I mean, relatively speaking it feels severely underhyped. It needs to be like Halo 3 hyped, because it's probably gonna end up in top 10 games of all time lists...so...


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 3, 2007)

The game that got me hyped the most is FF CB. I hope it'll come out fast and will be awesome.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Dear god, everyday Smash Bros gets more and more and more and more awesome. I'm calling game of the year right now. Halo 3 can suck me.
> 
> Also, on a completely random note, I flucking love my shiny new iPod Touch...



No that's every game on Turbo-Graphix-16 fudging ever abd if you dissagree i'll rip your throat out.

Mario Galaxy is the SMB3 of 3D Marios game atleast by the looks of It.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> SMG doesn't feel hyped to me, it's kinda weird. Considering what it is I mean, relatively speaking it feels severely underhyped. It needs to be like Halo 3 hyped, because it's probably gonna end up in top 10 games of all time lists...so...



Hype on halo levels impossible, halo goes past gamers, when it's on fucking soda cans


----------



## Birkin (Oct 3, 2007)

O M G

I JUST READ

THE FORCE UNLEASHED IS COMING FOR THE WII

IS THIS OLD NEWS?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2007)

Goku said:


> O M G
> 
> I JUST READ
> 
> ...



Very much so.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 3, 2007)

Fuck        .


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 3, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Mario Galaxy is the SMB3 of 3D Marios game atleast by the looks of It.



You make good point!

SMB = Killer Awesome
SMB2 = Not-quite-so-awesome
SMB3 = Friggin Awesome

SM64 = Killer Awesome
SMS = Not-quite-so-awesome
SMG = Friggin Awesome?

It's a cycle!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2007)

Besides, that intro had fucking *KOOPA AIRSHIPS*. Those things from SMB3, complete with the music from those stages.

All it needs is the Koopa Kids, which were supposed to be in Super Princess Peach. No shitty Bowser Jr. plz.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Besides, that intro had fucking *KOOPA AIRSHIPS*. Those things from SMB3, complete with the music from those stages.
> 
> All it needs is the Koopa Kids, which were supposed to be in Super Princess Peach. No shitty Bowser Jr. plz.



It did have one of the Koopa kids. The one that looks like a wizard.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Oct 3, 2007)

Goku said:


> O M G
> 
> I JUST READ
> 
> ...



IT'S NEW NEWS TO ME! 

I THOUGHT THEY CANCELED THE WII PORT!?!?

WOOOOOOH! FORCE POWERS ARE LIKE 9000X BETTER ON THE WII ANYWAY.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> It did have one of the Koopa kids. The one that looks like a wizard.



Thats not a Koopa Kid dude. Thats Kamek, Bowser's right hand man.


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> SMG doesn't feel hyped to me, it's kinda weird. Considering what it is I mean, relatively speaking it feels severely underhyped. It needs to be like Halo 3 hyped, *because it's probably gonna end up in top 10 games of all time lists...so...*


That doesn't mean that it is hyped? Just because it's not everywhere like Halo 3 doesn't mean it's not hyped.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> That doesn't mean that it is hyped? Just because it's not everywhere like Halo 3 doesn't mean it's not hyped.



_Under_hyped not _non_hyped. It's hyped, just not as much as it deserves. The good thing about that I guess is how it's going to actually live up to the hype AND MORE, unlike something like Halo 3 that's so blown out of proportion you can't help be a little disappointed, as per the following... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh hellz yes! It's about time!

*Guilty Gear XX Accent Core (Wii)
US Release Date: October 16th, 2007*

Let's rock!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You make good point!
> 
> SMB = Killer Awesome
> SMB2 = Not-quite-so-awesome
> ...



Wonder If this means that a sequal to The Wizard Is coming soon. Set in dark future where one's only shot Is to play Super Mario Galaxy at the end of a VG tounament.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 4, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Wonder If this means that a sequal to The Wizard Is coming soon. Set in dark future where one's only shot Is to play Super Mario Galaxy at the end of a VG tounament.



Nintendo missed a golden opportunity with that one, that's how the game should have been unveiled. Of course, they'd need to reveal a new peripheral too so Lucas could say, "I love the Wii Glove, it's so bad."


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Nintendo missed a golden opportunity with that one, that's how the game should have been unveiled. Of course, they'd need to reveal a new peripheral too so Lucas could say, "I love the Wii Glove, it's so bad."



Of course we also need a new kid to play Jimmy since he isn't ageless like Lucas Is. Also hopefully we can get Mario Mac and a new cartoon based on Galaxy. 

Also look at this picture.



Is It just me or does It look like she's about to axe some one In the back.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 4, 2007)

Neglecting the Wii for a month, I just found out it's fucked up.  Turns out there are pixels all over the screen when I turn on the system.  They are best seen at the Home Menu, where they really appear.  So Nintendo is sending me a label and my Wii is going back to get fixed.  This would be the 2nd time for me sending a Wii back to them.  First time was when my dead Xbox 360 decided to fall on top of my Wii and kill it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 4, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Of course we also need a new kid to play Jimmy since he isn't ageless like Lucas Is.


Yeah, but we wouldn't need a new Corey. Fred Savage is most certainly ageless.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, but we wouldn't need a new Corey. Fred Savage is most certainly ageless.



We also need an apperance by good old Toby A,K,A Spider Man.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 4, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Thats not a Koopa Kid dude. Thats Kamek, Bowser's right hand man.



What? Hm... what game was he in? SMB3? SMW? I always thought he was just one of the kids...



> Neglecting the Wii for a month, I just found out it's fucked up. Turns out there are pixels all over the screen when I turn on the system. They are best seen at the Home Menu, where they really appear. So Nintendo is sending me a label and my Wii is going back to get fixed. This would be the 2nd time for me sending a Wii back to them. First time was when my dead Xbox 360 decided to fall on top of my Wii and kill it.



Were you neglecting it while leaving WiiConnect24 on?


----------



## Mulatto (Oct 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Were you neglecting it while leaving WiiConnect24 on?



I've been neglecting mine, with WiiConnect24 on.  It's been fine, but should I start to fear?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> What? Hm... what game was he in? SMB3? SMW? I always thought he was just one of the kids...



It's hard to explain, Kamek looks a lot like a Magikoopa, so it's hard to know what game has Kamek . But, he was in SMW2 as the guy who made the bosses larger in size.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

This is why I don't use WiiConnect24.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey guys, I got a wii but guess what, I didn't know it was a japanese wii when I got it. Is there a way to change the menus shit to English? I can't read moon speak  

But yeah, I got it modded so it can still play North American games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, you seem to be boned with moonland gibberish to my knowledge.

I'm pretty sure if it had a language choice option that'd appear the moment you first boot up the system.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 5, 2007)

Seems like I'm screwed with moonspeak 

Oh well, I'll have to get on with it T_T


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2007)

If you don't want the Japanese Wii, just give it to me.

On another note, has anyone here gotten DDR Wii yet? Do you guys know if the Gamestop Dance Pad works with it or not? I tried it, but it didn't work. I just wanted to know if anyone has gotten it to work.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 5, 2007)

Hottest Party? Did that come out already? If that's any good I kinda wanna pick that up...


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2007)

*Guitar Hero 3 Online Hands-on*



Seems like they were pretty even when it comes to online play. The PS3-version had some problems but the service is free. The 360-version was flawless but as everyone know, Xbox Live Gold costs money. The Wii-version's online play was flawless and it's free, but it will be using friend codes.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Hottest Party? Did that come out already? If that's any good I kinda wanna pick that up...



Yeah, I was surprised when I saw that it was out too. I was expecting a later release date for some reason.

Still... I'd like to know if anyone has gotten a Gamestop dance pad to work with it. If they haven't, I'm going to just return the pad that I bought today. They need to release the Wii dance pads separately though. Those have a padding on the bottom that gives it more grip on carpet. It's very convenient.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 5, 2007)

Aman said:


> *Guitar Hero 3 Online Hands-on*
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they were pretty even when it comes to online play. The PS3-version had some problems but the service is free. The 360-version was flawless but as everyone know, Xbox Live Gold costs money. The Wii-version's online play was flawless and it's free, but it will be using friend codes.


I'm not really keen on the FCs but from the sound of it, it sounds great. Can't wait to pick up the Wii version.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 6, 2007)

Aman said:


> *Guitar Hero 3 Online Hands-on*



*THIS...*



> The Wii version of the guitar is the only one that incorporates the system's stock controller in its design: players must dock the Wii Remote inside the guitar before play, but it opens up a lot of potential that isn't in any other version of Guitar Hero III. The guitar uses the Wii Remote's wireless functions as well as its motion control, but the use of the Wii Remote offers this version two features: rumble during key "rocking out" moments, as well as the ability to play "sour" notes through the Wii Remote's speaker…a cool little feature that can be turned on or off in-game, but is extremely cool and handy when playing in multiplayer since you'll know which player's screwing up. The Wii guitar is also the only one of the bunch that has an analog stick built into it, its sole purpose is to allow players to navigate the Wii front end in order to boot up the Guitar Hero III disc.



PS3: +Nothing special, -WTF Dongle?
360: +Best graphics, -XBLG isn't free
Wii: +Extra controller features, -Friend codes


----------



## Birkin (Oct 6, 2007)

REC

This happens before Code Veronica correct? The timeline that is shown is making me have second thoughts on it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 6, 2007)

The new chapter in RE UC is after all the UC stuff happned ( 2003) which if I remeber right is after Veronica.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 7, 2007)

Goku's sig fucking awesome.

It shows how much it sucks to be a civillian in the RE world and then experimented on.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The new chapter in RE UC is after all the UC stuff happned ( 2003) which if I remeber right is after Veronica.



Right, so the final sentence by Chris in in Code Veronica "It's pay Umbrella back!" or something is related to that? Got it.

And thanks Shiro


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2007)

Play as your Mii in Sonic & Mario?

Seems like we are going to get some nice announcements at the event tomorrow...


----------



## Birkin (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome

What are you hoping for?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

They fucking announce the Wii games they should have annoucned at E3, for one.

I got PISSED when they only showed like, Mario Kart, and that fucking nongame, Wii Shit. Moar info on that God damned Kirby game which has been in development longer than Super Mario Galaxy plz!


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2007)

*Super Smash Bros. Brawl playable at E for All! Link’s Crossbow Training, Galaxy, and more!*



> Want to Play Galaxy and Brawl? Visit Nintendo’s Booth at E for All.
> 
> You might want to get in line for Nintendo’s booth at the E for All Expo now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll post it here XD.

Link @ this being confirmed, plox.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 9, 2007)

^ GameWatch_CC2_Trilogy_conference.wmv"]here


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, sorry. Forgot to list the source, edited.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

Need RE:TUC right now!


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

NEED SMASH BROS. RIGHT NOW!!!

SONIC FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Kayo (Oct 10, 2007)

IOMFGOMFHG

SONIC IN BRAWL! ONLINE CO-OP!

MONSTER HUNTER 3 FOR THE WII!

FINAL FANTASY CC: THE YOUNG KING AND THE PROMISED LAND FOR THE WII!

MY HEAD IS GONNA EXPLODE!!!! 

EDIT: Here's the link for the FF game:


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

Also...

Mario Kart will hit Spring '08 with motercycles
Mario Stadium Baseball previewed
Wii Vote channel will be used for rating games

Smash Brothers delayed 'til January...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Smash Brothers delayed 'til January...


For Japan, anyways. I hope that's not the case for the rest of us...

And motorcycles in Kart? Okay... lol


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 10, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> For Japan, anyways. I hope that's not the case for the rest of us...
> 
> And motorcycles in Kart? Okay... lol



Waluigi had a motorcycle in Mario Kart DS


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG Portal is awesome...

Everyone should play and beat it JUST for the creepy song at the end during the the credits...

Should totally be a Wii game...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm saddened that Smash won't be releasing here untill next year that really sucks. The one thing Is why are they releasing It in 2008 and now the game looks preetty complete. I hope It's so they can make a better online.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone know if MH3 *My most looked forward to game* is ONLY on Wii? I was wishing for a 360 one too since online would own on that. Anyway i'm not saying sony has great online but Friend codes suck the dick and i don't want that in MH3. Any details about multiplat or just wii, and if just Wii can we please not have stupid friend codes? Like any detail or just announced!?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone know if MH3 *My most looked forward to game* is ONLY on Wii? I was wishing for a 360 one too since online would own on that. Anyway i'm not saying sony has great online but Friend codes suck the dick and i don't want that in MH3. Any details about multiplat or just wii, and if just Wii can we please not have stupid friend codes? Like any detail or just announced!?



I kind of agree that Friend codes aren't a great opition but I really couldn't care about online.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

True lag can be a issue, though it be cool if capcom uses there own serves, didn't they do the same for MH for PS2? Anyway i just wanna know any updates people come across on MH3 ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is more info on Monster hunter 3.. Also it is Wii exclusive.

*Monster Hunter 3 on Wii Because It's Cheaper*



> Earlier today during Nintendo's Fall Conference, they announced that Monster Hunter 3 would be coming to the Wii. It came as a bit of a surprise to many of us who expected the game to be coming to the PS3 after Capcom's success on the PS2 and PSP platforms (while series producer Tsuyoshi Tanaka was hinting at a next-gen title). Capcom managing corporate officer Katsuhiko Ichii explains why they jumped ship:
> 
> Due to high development cost of titles for PS3, we have decided to switch the platform to which we release our Monster Hunter 3 title.
> 
> ...



naruto the fox :3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

Fuck, well call me whatever you want can't say i'm happy about that. Makes sense but still pissed, if it was multiplat i wouldn't care but Wii only? Oh well guess i get to play something on my Wii, hope capcom uses there own serves then.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

Nyahahaha, I must commemorate this event with an appropriate internet meme... *goes photoshopping*



^___^


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Nyahahaha, I must commemorate this event with an appropriate internet meme... *goes photoshopping*
> 
> 
> 
> ^___^



This isn't right.

What about Sony's Resident Evil, Devil May Cry and the new GTA (if that doesnt come out for the 360, shoot me)

Although it isn't 360 only, I was really, REALLY pissed that they came to 360 as well, especially the first 2.

Thank god Sony still has MGS


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

EVERYTHING should move to 360 and Wii, period.

I want MGS4 on 360, and a MGS Collection (1-3) on Wii...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> Although it isn't 360 only, I was really, REALLY pissed that they came to 360 as well, especially the first 2.



BAWWWWW MORE PEOPLE GET TO PLAY BADASS GAMES I R PISSED.

<3


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 10, 2007)

Goku if you had to choose, what would you rather play, RE or MGS?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> EVERYTHING should move to 360 and Wii, period.
> 
> I want MGS4 on 360, and a MGS Collection (1-3) on Wii...



I personally don't want MGS4 on the 360, due to Kojima utilizing stuff that is done and not hindered by being done on the PS3.

Maybe a MGS collection, as long as it doesn't have that meh GameCube remake.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I personally don't want MGS4 on the 360, due to Kojima utilizing stuff that is done and not hindered by being done on the PS3.


I personally don't want MGS4 on the PS3, due to it utilizing stuff that hinders the wallet to the point I wouldn't buy it if it came with a free pass to heaven.

Nothing PS3 can do 360 can't w/o some effort. Also, achievements...


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> Goku if you had to choose, what would you rather play, RE or MGS?



Depends

I value RE 0-3 + Code Veronica X as the better RE games. The way RE4 went and 5 going, I don't like it. But I will get the 5th one because well, it has Chris and the story advances. It's not survival horror anymore  Umbrella Chronicles will be good for noobs to catch on to the story, as well, the gameplay was made hard and you had to preserve ammo all the time.

I'm currently in my RE fandom as well so I put RE over MGS at the moment.

MGS1, the original, will ALWAYS be the best MGS game.


Also, to the other posters: I honestly don't like previous exclusives being ported to shitbox 360 who only cares about the money.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> Goku if you had to choose, what would you rather play, RE or MGS?



Well i'm not goku but if i had to pick it be Re5, not the old RE cause those sucked IMO, including that remake and zero stuff. I like RE4 alot though, so RE5 is def on my top list. Though MGS4 looks nice aswell but i've never been a huge fan of either series BUT i want both


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well i'm not goku but if i had to pick it be Re5, not the old RE cause those sucked IMO, including that remake and zero stuff. I like RE4 alot though, so RE5 is def on my top list. Though MGS4 looks nice aswell but i've never been a huge fan of either series BUT i want both



*facepalm*

I suppose everyone's entitled to an opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry not a big lover of the old RE gameplay though i like the stories alot, I own all the books for the series.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry not a big lover of the old RE gameplay though i like the stories alot...



I must agree with crazy...


I feel the sudden urge to go shower...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I feel the sudden urge to go shower...



...Leave the door open.


I mean, watch out for stalkers!


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

For you I always leave the door open Goofy...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> For you I always leave the door open Goofy...



Oh, then can I come in? I'll be nice ;__;

Speaking of Wii-ness, I recently started playing the Wii I've had in my house for a few weeks [I haven't played it much because all we have that interests me is MP3 and for my first Wii game starting off with Wii controls, it was pretty annoying to adapt], but once I got after the introduction part, the game really picks up.

I just beat that guy who uses ice and I'm up to the point where I was told I can't take down that reactor thing, so I went back to my ship. Did I go the wrong way?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry not a big lover of the old RE gameplay though i like the stories alot, I own all the books for the series.



Resident Evil 4 made it an action game, not survival horror.

It more or less isn't Resident Evil anymore :/


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> Resident Evil 4 made it an action game, not survival horror.
> 
> It more or less isn't Resident Evil anymore :/



Action that works compared to slow and bad camera angles? I'll take action


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

Slow and bad camera angles that actually gave off such a feeling that you literally jumped everytime a zombie/boss breached a wall/glass.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> Slow and bad camera angles that actually gave off such a feeling that you literally jumped everytime a zombie/boss breached a wall/glass.



Haven't been scared of a game yet, but i was frustrated with RE


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

How much sound did you play with?

Played at night?

Alone?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

Always play about 30 sound *Out of 60, so pretty loud* 

Usually play games at 5-8 or 12-3 

In the dark? Sometimes. 

Doesn't change the fact i was so fucking frustrated with the camera angles and the controls weren't very good either. Not saying it's unplayable but i couldn't bare it. Love the books though.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

Game too hard for ya? :3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> Game too hard for ya? :3



Hard? Nah not really, more frustrating then hard. Though i love Onimusha and DMC, both also had there shares of bad angles but i still think RE takes the cake.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2007)

This has been getting updated on the IGN insider forums.. Highlights of the Nintendo press conference.



> Fire Emblem DS announced
> 
> Dragon Quest IX shown
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2007)

DS demo channel sounds cool, sonic for brawl = fucking win, and brawl co-op? Awesome.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 10, 2007)

Just adding that the US release date for Brawl is still December 3rd, and has not been confirmed as changed. IGN and other websites still list the 3rd as the US release.

Why would the US keep its earlier release and not Japan? Well... why did we get the Wii earlier? I'd say they may be catering the much greater demand (# wise) for Brawl in the States.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Hard? Nah not really, more frustrating then hard.


What he said. 



2Shea said:


> Just adding that the US release date for Brawl is still December 3rd, and has not been confirmed as changed.


Not quite...

The US date is now "TBD" according to the official site.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2007)

Alot of Megaton news from nintendo today I have to say... 


Here are pictures of a game that is being made by the new company that nintendo bought a little while ago =0


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

I was really surprised at Monster Hunter 3 being Wii exclusive.  That series is huge in Japan and is a large blow to Sony considering Capcom had originally started working on it for the Triple.  I'm rather excited since I just got MHP2 and it seriously rocks.

Ninty be droppin the multiple megatons today.  And now with Sonic being confirmed in Brawl, there's nothing stopping it from being the Game of the Forever (besides Galaxy).

Also, here's a better update of what the conference has brought so far with links to videos and shit.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2007)

So Mario Kart now has motorbikes, stunts, and 12-player online mode. EPIC.

Disaster makes me happy...


Don't even get me started on all the DS stuff. Can we declare the DS the greatest video game system of all time yet? If it gets a Mario RPG remake it'll surpass the SNES...

Anyone know what this gorgeous game is?



*Spoiler*: _Also, IT PRINTS MONEY_ 




Hint: That's between 40 and 80 million dollars of PURE PROFIT


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Not quite...
> 
> The US date is now "TBD" according to the official site.




Indeed but most gaming sites still have it as Dec. 3rd!!!

I'm just hoping for the best  xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 11, 2007)

@nmmaster

that 2d looking game is made by vannliaware the guys who made odin sphere


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> So Mario Kart now has motorbikes, stunts, and 12-player online mode. EPIC.
> 
> Disaster makes me happy...
> 
> ...


That game looks pretty awesome *Second picture* Disaster looks alright. 

And PS2 is still my fav but DS is pretty cool, still favor GBA over it though, even though PW maybe one of the greatest handheld games ever.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 11, 2007)

I actually do hope Brawl gets delayed in America.

I got too many games to play and other matters to attend to.


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2007)

^It's already been delayed. February 10th is the new date.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Oct 11, 2007)

Aman said:


> ^It's already been delayed. February 10th is the new date.



I knew this was going to happen when they announced that the 3 big titles were coming on the same year...

galaxies is next.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> I knew this was going to happen when they announced that the 3 big titles were coming on the same year...
> 
> galaxies is next.



Thats coming out in less than a month. If any game would have been pushed, Galaxy would be the first to go.

No way in fucking hell is Metroid Prime 3 Nintendo's big game of 2007.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 11, 2007)

Everybody getting their free Wii Gloves? 



Looks like a broken condom...


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2007)

They are supposedly rather comfortable actually...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

They look stupid. Do not want! >


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Everybody getting their free Wii Gloves?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a broken condom...



I posted the link way back when.  I ordered 4. =X


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I posted the link way back when.  I ordered 4. =X



Oh my word...you better use one as a sock holder, or draw the Zeon flag on the back of it!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh my word...you better use one as a sock holder, or draw the Zeon flag on the back of it!



Actually, I'm about to put a Zeon symbol on one that I just recently painted red.  It will be glorious (and have 30% faster response time).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Actually, I'm about to put a Zeon symbol on one that I just recently painted red.  It will be glorious (and have 30% faster response time).



Oh my indeed!

What if Char is an assist trophy in Brawl? Will the game run at a 30% faster speed?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 12, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh my indeed!
> 
> What if Char is an assist trophy in Brawl? Will the game run at a 30% faster speed?



Oh god, I'd splooge myself if Char was in it as anything.  He should be the other 3rd party character with a Zaku shoulder rush as an assist trophy.  Zieg Zeon!

And um... Link's Crossbow Training screenies.













And last but not least...



O_o

I'll be honest, this doesn't look half bad at all.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 12, 2007)

Haha yeah it looks pretty fun actually. Guess I'll be getting that too ;_;


----------



## Shiron (Oct 12, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Haha yeah it looks pretty fun actually. Guess I'll be getting that too ;_;


Indeed it does. I suppose this is one more game that I'll be getting as well.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 12, 2007)

That's the game that airs with the Wii Zapper right?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

will the game have a PLOT?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd get it, but $20 is too much for me.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> O_o
> 
> I'll be honest, this doesn't look half bad at all.



Lol. That one's pretty funny. I'm imagining the reactions of some parents to that.XD

And story? It needs no story. He's probably just patrolling Hyrule with a crossbow for kicks.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone know if the Hori Fighting stick is compatible with North American wiis?

GGAC is out next week and I want the stick for it!
Otherwise I'll have to wait until November for the US release of the stick...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 12, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone know if the Hori Fighting stick is compatible with North American wiis?
> 
> GGAC is out next week and I want the stick for it!
> Otherwise I'll have to wait until November for the US release of the stick...



Um, I have two already and it works just great on both my US and JP Wii.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 12, 2007)

You have Accent core right?right?
Did you get the stick from play Asia?


----------



## Twilit (Oct 12, 2007)

at Crossbowing Gorons in the scrotum.

I heard that comes with the Zapper? If so, I'm all over it. Even so, I may buy it for 20.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 12, 2007)

Somebody link me to where it says that Nintendo has sold more than other consolles.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Somebody link me to where it says that Nintendo has sold more than other consolles.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 12, 2007)

Someone link me to where I can get the Hori Fighting stick for cheap(est)..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

......So basically, the Link crossbow shooting game is doing horse by's instead of drive by's, correct?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......So basically, the Link crossbow shooting game is doing horse by's instead of drive by's, correct?



You mean "ride-by" instead of "drive-by"?


----------



## poe4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Their sales "quintupled"
> 
> Things are looking *too good* for Ninty. ^^l;;



Or are they?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 12, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Or are they?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 12, 2007)

Fuck, my Wii and DS don't print money.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

Anyone notice America sells the most for every system except DS? Yeah we the shit


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2007)

^ DS has been beating every console in america for months  well minus the Wii. This months NDP figures ( releases october 18th at 6pm) if those figures for DS are 300k  + that should put the system to at least 20 million in america


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ DS has been beating every console in america for months  well minus the Wii. This months NDP figures ( releases october 18th at 6pm) if those figures for DS are 300k  + that should put the system to at least 20 million in america



Huh? I said america sold the MOST consoles except ds *Japan is where it sold the most* I meant we have all top records for every console.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone notice America sells the most for every system except DS? Yeah we the shit



Population:
Japan - 125 million
USofA - 300 million

Current-gen Systems Sold:
Japan - 31.39 million
USofA - 38.95 million

In simple terms:
There is one gaming system to every four people in Japan.
There is one gaming system to every 7 1/2 people in USA.

Bottom Line:
We just have more people. In scale, they still have more gamers. Although we are a close second...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Population:
> Japan - 125 million
> USofA - 300 million
> 
> ...


True, but we better, haha


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> True, but we better, haha



Yeah, no.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, no.



Screw you traitor  

Just kidding  Ok seriously I'm not getting banned again. Getting Wii in January for SSBB


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Screw you traitor


My allegiance lies with William Wallace and none other...

...except maybe Miyamoto...


----------



## Birkin (Oct 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> My allegiance lies with William Wallace and none other...
> 
> ...except maybe Miyamoto...



Scottesh    ?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> My allegiance lies with The Turbo Grapix 16 and none other...



Fixed beacause every ones allegiance should be to the TGX-16 and It alone.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

They should've done a demo with Metroid instead of releasing some damn trailers on the Wii Shop Channel instead.


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I may get a Wii.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

I has a question. Does Nintendo have any plans to release Super Mario All-Stars/Super Mario All-Stars + World on the VC? You know, the game with the best versions of SMB, LL, SMB2, and SMB3.

I won't deal with the NES versions separately, only the win remade compilation.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 14, 2007)

Am i the only one that thinks metroid prime 3 was overated and only deserved 1 play? seriously the other 2 were better.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Am i the only one that thinks metroid prime 3 was overated and only deserved 1 play? seriously the other 2 were better.



Worse then the first two? No, that can't be


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Am i the only one that thinks metroid prime 3 was overated and only deserved 1 play? seriously the other 2 were better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 14, 2007)

omfg , thats the most epic gif I seen yet   o thx DS  I needed that 



I tried repping you but for some reason its not working =/ I hit add repuatation but it seems not to process ( odd ) ..


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

God I'm so hyped for RE:TUC


----------



## Akuma (Oct 14, 2007)

^ dude its gonna suck, seriously.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

No it won't. One of the only good Wii games coming out soon.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 14, 2007)

Its gonna be similar to the resident evils that lasted like 5-6 hours and its gonna be first person, of course its gonna suck.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

It won't suck if you've played through the whole series before.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 14, 2007)

I have, people who play it are only gonna play it because it says "Resident Evil" on it, there gonna say its the best one yet, and everyone is gonna throw trash at them while they sulk in the corner about a game that ruined his life.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

That's the same logic saying RE5 will be better than RE1, which quite frankly, will never happen.

Seeing the oldschool places with enhanced graphics (RE3) will look awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Goku said:


> That's the same logic saying RE5 will be better than RE1, which quite frankly, will never happen.
> 
> Seeing the oldschool places with enhanced graphics (RE3) will look awesome.



Why wouldn't it happen? RE4 beats RE1 by a fucking mile in everything but story. And no need to play RE1 if you buy the book since it explains even more. So 
RE4 >>>> RE1
RE5 >>>> RE1


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

*facepalm*

RE1 IS Resident Evil. It cannot be beat by a simple wannabe action shooter


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Wannabe action shooter? It owns most shooters and is hell of alot more fun then RE1 shitty camera seizures and boring ass zombies. RE4>>>RE1 in terms of gameplay. 

I know it's hard for people to admit a sequel can be better then it's original one but it does happen


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

Not in this case.

It's much easier to get bored by playing RE4 than RE1.

In RE1, you actually had to think about survival and saving ammo, unlike RE4.

And it may own action shooters, but the game genre is _survival horror_, solving puzzles, dark and in a house/mansion/whatever. It's not about walking in daylight brainlessly shooting the same organs over and over.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

Goku said:


> It won't suck if you've played through the whole series before.



It'll suck because it looks like a House of the Dead ripoff, and seems to play like that shit Resident Evil: Gun Survivor.

The game that makes people cringe when they remember playing it.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

It's a game that's needed to complete the storyline. It's not filler, like Dead Aim.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Fast attacking spanish zombies and huge orges >>> Slow stupid zombies making terrible noises. 

It's truthness that RE1 gameplay sucks compared to 4's and survival horror games like RE1 are now outdated and not worth playing. There gameplay is really just bad these days with the terrible camera and so on. So just read the books and it's better for RE1-3. 

RE4 gameplay was great and the zombies or whatever were far funner to fight then the slow ones in RE1-3. As for story, yeah it was pretty lame but the gameplay owned so no biggie.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

Goku said:


> It's a game that's needed to complete the storyline. It's not filler, like Dead Aim.



Who said I was calling it filler? I was calling it a House of the Dead: Resident Evil kinda game 

Games that contribute to a storyline =/= good games based on that alone.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

Books = Non-canon

Although probably good, can't live up to the games.

We have different tastes, but know this: RE shits all over any 360 game out right now.

Also, what creates more suspense than knowing any corner you pass the Nemesis will blow a hole in the wall?

Weren't you the guy who said MGS remake was better than the original as well?

Clearly, you're not a fan of older games, as gameplay means everything to you. RE remake provided a scarier feel, as it had better graphics


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Goku said:


> Books = Non-canon
> 
> Although probably good, can't live up to the games.
> 
> ...


No i was the one helping you defend MGS>>>Remake. 

Books are canon, it's the same story with added stuff, how the fuck isn't that canon?  Shit if it aint it's better then the games story, try reading em first before knocking em. 

I don't even get nerverous when playing a game, games never made me jump or so on. 

And yeah gameplay usually does mean everything to me. That and story, which is why i say RE1 is worthy cause of the story but it's gameplay is a joke.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

Goku said:


> Books = Non-canon
> 
> Although probably good, can't live up to the games.
> 
> ...



Which RE shits all over the 360? The first one? No, not really. Maybe for nostalgia.

In terms of gameplay for MGS1, the GC one is better. But the cutscenes feel wayyyy out of the vibe of Metal Gear. And thats such a critical thing to look it, and I prefer the PS1 versions cutscenes, with the gameplay of the GC version.

I would say I am a fan of old school games if my favorite adaptation of the original Castlevania is the MSX version, which has clunky controls


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not gonna bother arguing this topic anymore. We clearly have different tastes

Me and Freija are probably the only true RE/MGS fans on this forum


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Goku said:


> I'm not gonna bother arguing this topic anymore. We clearly have different tastes
> 
> Me and Freija are probably the only true RE/MGS fans on this forum



I am a fan of RE, i love the story *Read the books 2-3 times over in 8th-9th grade* but it doesn't mean i love the shitty gameplay of the first.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

The gameplay made RE. Imagine RE remake with gameplay of RE4

Can you begin to imagine how much that would suck?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

It wouldn't work cause RE1 zombie sucked and were to slow, it be to easy.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

My point is proven


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh people the day has come when i will go and get a Wii. Not today but soon 

Anyway some of you think i hate the "Wii" far from it, i just hate half the games from it cause of the minigame explosion but in there some good games i def want to check out. So if i get it by the end of oct i'll get two games. The ones i want to pick up are 

Zack and wiki *For sure, no matter what, i want this game* 
And
I DUNNO. lol. Guys tell me some of you fav games so i can see what i might pick up. And please no zelda, already got it, to boring. So go on and tell, thanks


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

I think you know what I'm gonna say 

And what's so special about Z&W anyway? It just looked like a kids game to me.

RE:TUC is first on my list now, then DBZ BT3 but if something sounds interesting, I'll get it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Zack and wiki just looks fun, i can't explain it but it looks like a fun game to play. Art style is kinda kiddy but so was windwaker and it's the only zelda i can ALMOST finish, lol. 

As for DBZ:BT3 ima pick it up for PS2 most likely so i can verse my friends characters with his memory card. But if not i'll get the Wii version. 

REC is railing game, just don't like them much.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

I can see why RE:TUC will appeal to so many gamers

Easier to grasp the overall storyline. It's not as hard, or so I believe. + It will conclude Umbrella's end.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 14, 2007)

Infinite Pistol Ammo, of course it won't be hard.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, that was the main problem :/ Conserving ammo and possibly herbs.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Picked up RE4 and Super Paper mario for Wii on the toysrus deal online. Not bad to start off my collection.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 14, 2007)

I cant wait to get my wii, ill get Super Smash Brothers brawl and Galaxy

so what other games should i be thinking about getting? Metroid? Fire emblem?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Metroid Prime 3. Sweet, sweet game.

It's Zelda meets Halo for those that have never tried out the Prime series.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Can't go wrong with Metroid Prime 3. Sweet, sweet game.
> 
> It's Zelda meets Halo for those that have never tried out the Prime series.



crazy haet teh Metroidz though.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't get bleach game till it's cheaper.



Guessing it isn't worth the $50 so I guess that will leave me with Metroid Prime 3 then.  Hopefully I didn't have to play Metroid Prime 2 to understand it, I kinda traded that game in for uhhhh...WoW in 2005...but I did play the first one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't get bleach game till it's cheaper.



This is what I've been telling people for the past year.  Seriously, if you have any questions about the game, ask me.  I've had it since the Wii came out. 

And get Strikers.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> This is what I've been telling people for the past year.  Seriously, if you have any questions about the game, ask me.  I've had it since the Wii came out.



Being that me and all my friends are hardcore anime fans and love Bleach and anime fighters are my favorite genre of games ever is it worth $40?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm just about done with Bleach, I might sell it to get me Phoenix Wright 3 or some big games in Nov.

Going to play with my bros a little more until then.

VB Revolution comes out this week, be on the look out.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

Wait for the new Resident Evil, it will provide


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> Wait for the new Resident Evil, it will provide



Not if you don't like Rail games. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=frvsXkMFZsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Nintendo's Market Value Now $85 Billion ( 10 Trillion yen)*





> TOKYO (Reuters) - Nintendo Co Ltd zipped past 10 trillion yen ($85 billion) in market value on blistering demand for its red-hot game machines, having almost tripled in value since launching its new Wii console late last year.
> 
> Nintendo is now Japan's third-most valuable listed company behind automaker Toyota Motor Corp and Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group, Japan's largest bank, and analysts see the game machine maker's shares setting more high scores.
> 
> ...



dan


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, yes, yes. We know Nintendo is dominating the market sinc Day 1.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2007)

Market power give-a-shit-o-meter result:


*Spoiler*: __ 



0/1,000,000


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> dan



You bastard, I wuz about to post that...a fivefold increase over two years if f'ing ridiculous...

Good to see the Wii 2 budget won't be short of funding...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2007)

^ I am quick with the news 


even though I hardly post anymore


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2007)

Chris Kohler of Wired said:
			
		

> You're dealing with enemies and obstacles as you run around it, but it's like maneuvering on a tiny planet. But then you find a little hole that brings you inside, and suddenly you're doing a side-scrolling platforming challenge. The gravity inside reverses depending on the color of the walls, so you're trying to make your way up to the top of what you were previously running all around the outside of. It's those kinds of genius gameplay creations that set Mario games apart, and from what I witnessed at Nintendo's event, this is going to have them in spades...
> 
> Oh well. Galaxy's so close to touchdown. Get excited.





			
				Matt Casamassina of IGN said:
			
		

> Super Smash Bros. Brawl has been delayed to next year, but there's still good news for Wii owners because Super Mario Galaxy hasn't budged from its November 12 release date. Having finally played Nintendo's fighter, we're confident that it's going to live up to the ridiculous amount of hype that constantly surrounds it, and yet we're simultaneously more excited to play through Mario's latest romp. Maybe it's because development studio Nintendo Tokyo has with Galaxy created a title that feels like a true successor to Mario 64, which is no easy task, or maybe it's because we're simply platformer junkies. It could also be because Galaxy is Wii's best looking title. Probably it's a combination of all three. Whatever the case, though, the project amazes us every time we see and play it, and our latest hand-on proved to be no exception.





			
				Jeremy Parish of 1UP said:
			
		

> Things have taken a turn for the weird: Mario's latest game has something in common with Halo 3.
> 
> Not a lot, mind you. The look, feel and spirit of the two games couldn't be further apart. Yet Super Mario Galaxy shares one of the Halo series' core mechanics. One doubts this is deliberate mimicry on Nintendo's behalf, but even as a simple coincidence it represents a fundamental change in design philosophy in the platformer genre -- and it's paved the way for what may likely be remembered as one of the finest games ever created.
> 
> See, Halo's signature feature is that it's designed around encounters -- the action flows from one discrete skirmish to another, making every level a series of intense situations punctuated by a few moments to catch your breath and recover. This philosophy is mirrored in Galaxy, where stages -- "galaxies," in this case -- consist of numerous individual planets of varying size. Each one contains its own set of objectives, challenges and enemies, and effectively breaks the gameplay into small, addictive chunks. In less expert hands, this could be painfully disruptive to the flow of the gameplay, but here it works wonders. The bite-sized chunks of gameplay keep the pace brisk and generate a compulsive need to wrap up the latest planetoid and see what comes next. At last week's winter media event, Galaxy was the one game whose kiosks were never empty -- a feat not even Smash Bros. could manage.





			
				Michael McWhertor of Kotaku said:
			
		

> I simply couldn't muster up the interest or camera wrangling finger dexterity to complete Super Mario Sunshine. It left a terrible tropical taste in my mouth. That taste has endured?like the heaving of one too many pina coladas?giving me pause that Nintendo's latest plumber-saves-princess adventure, Super Mario Galaxy, will somehow compare to its unfortunate Gamecube predecessor. Fortunately, almost nothing of Sunshine is present in Galaxy, as unnecessarily complicated FLUDD control has given way to simple?but immensely enjoyable?Wii remote whipping and heavenly design decisions.
> 
> Within the first few galaxies, I'd already had a few boss and mini-boss encounters. Dino Piranha in the Good Egg Galaxy was a bit of a pickle, requiring the player to slingshot planetary growths at his head. Bowser Jr. made an appearance, attacking Mario with a three-legged mech that was bigger than the planet it trampled upon. The octopus immersed in lava from the E3 2006 demo wasn't much further in. Only a few hours into the experience and Super Mario Galaxy was already loaded with variety.
> 
> It shouldn't come as a surprise that Super Mario Galaxy is tremendously fun to play and clearly a first-day must-buy for any Wii owner. It's the best looking Wii game to date and plays like a dream. Whether you're surfing a manta ray on a tube of water in the Loopdeeloop Galaxy or flipping switches like mad in the Flipswitch Galaxy, there isn't a moment of the game that doesn't exude polish. Moments of 2D platformer gameplay add to the joy. In short, Galaxy reinstates faith in Mario platforming where Sunshine disappointed. In Super Mario Galaxy, the plumber is at the top of his game.



If you aren't excited for this game yet, you A) have no soul, B) cannot legitimately call yourself a gamer, and C) are unimportant in the universe and should just commit ritual seppuku.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2007)

Nothing like sunshine makes me so happy, i can't wait for this game


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Not if you don't like Rail games.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=frvsXkMFZsk[/YOUTUBE]



About damn time you get the last of the three consoles.  I had Redsteel and I thought it was a piece of shit and I'm sure you will tear that game up in your review.  It's funny that I traded that game in for Farcry learning that Farcry was another game that just sucked.  The controls are really shitty in them.

Decided I'm going to wait out for next week to get a Wii game, I want to get Zack and Wiki, it looks great.  I'm looking forward to the end of this college course I'm in and my week long vacation.  Hopefully I'll get Zelda Phantom Hourglass finished up along with Blue Dragon.  I haven't had time for games in 5 weeks.  Just glad I beat Crisis Core with no problems.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Nothing like sunshine makes me so happy*, i can't wait for this game



Indeed, same same. Also, the talk of many people who played it saying it's geared towards the hardcore, and doesn't cater to the casual like many other Nintendo games, makes me very happy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Indeed, same same. Also, the talk of many people who played it saying it's geared towards the hardcore, and doesn't cater to the casual like many other Nintendo games, makes me very happy.



The recent trailers with people playing it look like the most casual shit though. What a bad way to twist this game of all games to twist.

Of course, Nintendo has been recently been coming out with horrible trailers in general, with people overselling the way the game plays.


----------



## Pein (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't like 3D mario games but when I get a wii I'm buying galaxy


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> About damn time you get the last of the three consoles.  I had Redsteel and I thought it was a piece of shit and I'm sure you will tear that game up in your review.  It's funny that I traded that game in for Farcry learning that Farcry was another game that just sucked.  The controls are really shitty in them.
> 
> Decided I'm going to wait out for next week to get a Wii game, I want to get Zack and Wiki, it looks great.  I'm looking forward to the end of this college course I'm in and my week long vacation.  Hopefully I'll get Zelda Phantom Hourglass finished up along with Blue Dragon.  I haven't had time for games in 5 weeks.  Just glad I beat Crisis Core with no problems.



Yeah red steel isn't very good  Far to loose controls *I swear i think i can control the dragon better in lair * but i like the story *So far, like 15 minutes of it * I'll try it again tomorrow. RE4 and Super Paper mario should be here soon though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2007)

No lair is worse... also the control options in Red steel ( the high sensitivty ones) really do not do much.. All it does is increase the speed you can move inside the bounding box ( you can tell when your out of that box when the camera starts to move).

Though when your in that box your aim should be really good, but when you try to move out of the box its horrible.

this is why in alot of instances in read steel they try to refrane you from moving, what I mean is they try to keep the action right in front of your face.. Though to be honest I think they will fix those problems in Red steel 2 considering what Metriod did and upcoming games are doing ( medal of honnor) 


Really the only thing Red Steel 1 does for me is the place and setting .. I really like the american / japan feel to the game, plus the music is REALLY GOOD ( the only great thing about it). Also for a launch title the graphics were pretty decent on the Wii.  Still I would not buy the game until its 20 bucks ( which I can get it for) I'm only going to get it so I'm ready for red steel 2!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 16, 2007)

Link has a submachine gun and sniper mode confirmed.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No lair is worse... also the control options in Red steel ( the high sensitivty ones) really do not do much.. All it does is increase the speed you can move inside the bounding box ( you can tell when your out of that box when the camera starts to move).
> 
> Though when your in that box your aim should be really good, but when you try to move out of the box its horrible.
> 
> ...


Well ima try to play it some more today, see if i can handle it better. Lair controls were pretty bad but i got use to em so maybe i'll get use to these too. I agree i like the setting to red steel, and the music + voice work is pretty good. Only problem i really have so far is the controls, everything else seems good, so heres hoping to a second one.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Link has a submachine gun and sniper mode confirmed.



I ask you why couldn't they have made a sequal to Battle Clash? The best damn light gun game out there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 16, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> I ask you why couldn't they have made a sequal to Battle Clash? The best damn light gun game out there.



Not so much Battle Clash but... Metal Combat: Falcon's Revenge.  And yes, I totally agree.  The Tornado was the best.  Damn you IntSys, damn you!!!


----------



## Birkin (Oct 16, 2007)

Registrations are up in the online section.

Be sure to check it out


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2007)

Victorious Boxers is out tomorrow, anyone picking it up? Ima try to if i have some money, i love IPPO, but i've heard mixed things about this one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 16, 2007)

I am, I also heard some stuff like the reaction with the controller is off and stuff. I plan to play with the Classic Controller though.


----------



## Jazz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, I'm getting that Hajime no Ippo game.  It looks kickass.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I am, I also heard some stuff like the reaction with the controller is off and stuff. I plan to play with the Classic Controller though.



Actually from what i heard the controls are extremely good, it's the A.I. that people seem to hate.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 16, 2007)

I read some reviews saying it was hard to throw punches and what not.

Man, why do games have to come out on Mondays or Tuesdays. Every game I've gotten this year are on those days. Those two crap days.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2007)

OK so i played some more red steel. I enjoy the sword fighting BUT the gunplay still isn't working for me. I can kill em but not with ease. I guess it's not meant to be


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2007)

*Treasure Island Z review score and more*

Famistu scores (from GAF):




> Wii
> *Treasure Island Z 9987*
> DDR Hottest Party 8787
> Ghost Squad 8887
> ...


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 17, 2007)

Lloyd is in Soul Calibur Legends?
That'd be cool...*shrug*
I do wonder how his size would translate into SC.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OK so i played some more red steel. I enjoy the sword fighting BUT the gunplay still isn't working for me. I can kill em but not with ease. I guess it's not meant to be


I found it to be enjoyable to play through once, but yeah it plays like it got released mid-development.

Shows a lot of potential for Red Steel 2 though, doesn't it?



> Soul Calibur Legends
> Wii / BanNam / 13 Dec
> - Lloyd from Tales of Symphonia is in the game



  

Holy crap! Did NOT see that coming!

_Still rather have Link though..._


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

Once i get RE4 in the mail i'll probably see how much better Red steel could of been. Like you said it feels like it got stopped midway, not tighten enough and so on. But yeah i want a Red steel 2 as long as they fix the problems.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

I might rent Soul Calibur Legends now. loll


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

The pictures of Lloyd make him look like a retard.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Once i get RE4 in the mail i'll probably see how much better Red steel could of been. Like you said it feels like it got stopped midway, not tighten enough and so on. But yeah i want a Red steel 2 as long as they fix the problems.



I didn't pick up RE4 for Wii, I heard the controls worked out quite well for it though. If you feel the same when you get it Crazy, I may go pick it up lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2007)

*glances at scan*

WHO DA HELL IS THAT!?!?

That is NOT the little Lloyd I remember...he's all manly and whatnot...it's creepy...


----------



## Birkin (Oct 17, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I didn't pick up RE4 for Wii, I heard the controls worked out quite well for it though. If you feel the same when you get it Crazy, I may go pick it up lol.



I have the game and I'd recommend it if you have the GameCube version. It has the PS2 contains + added motions of course.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> The pictures of Lloyd make him look like a retard.



How does this picture makes him look like a retard?  Though after two years he still has on the same outfit.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2007)

*DONKEY SHOW!!!*

Check your PM. Urgent.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 17, 2007)

Lloyd in the game sounds pretty cool, but I rather have Link return.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

OK sorry i'll delete my post later anyway i played the training + sparing twice. Gotta say the game is ALOT of fun for a fan of the show and boxing. Only problem i have is "Uppercuts", i mean damn i can't do em and i followed the instructions. I'm playing on the second control option since i heard it's the best of the three. Anyone else pick it up?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

NOOOOO Gamestop delyaed it until 23rd.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah but my local stores got it in early, have any of those near you?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2007)

It was shipped to me today...should get it by Saturday...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Not so much Battle Clash but... Metal Combat: Falcon's Revenge.  And yes, I totally agree.  The Tornado was the best.  Damn you IntSys, damn you!!!



I ment the series as a whole. I can just see It now cell shadded graphics 3 playable robot and better wepons.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

Well i just beat Mashiba *Sorry if i spelled his name wrong* Damn what a fucking match. He beat me the first time but in the rematch he was whopping my ass even more till i counter which by the way has that awesome blue effect, lol, and BAM knocked his ass out. Sick match  Loving the game so far.


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 17, 2007)

Got up to Sendo in Victorious Boxers. He is a brick wall of right hooks, and proceeds to TKO me every time I fight him.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> I ment the series as a whole. I can just see It now cell shadded graphics 3 playable robot and better wepons.



No harm no foul.  I really enjoyed the mechanics and world of the Battle Clash series and it only makes too much sense for it to come out for the Wii, especially with it's control scheme.  I mean, control the ST's movement with the chuck or modified MP3 control scheme while controlling the Tornado = DS BUKKAKE TSUNAMI.

Or at least gimme a Virtual Console version with Wiimote controls.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No harm no foul.  I really enjoyed the mechanics and world of the Battle Clash series and it only makes too much sense for it to come out for the Wii, especially with it's control scheme.  I mean, control the ST's movement with the chuck or modified MP3 control scheme while controlling the Tornado = DS BUKKAKE TSUNAMI.
> 
> Or at least gimme a Virtual Console version with Wiimote controls.



Mayby they could make It a Wii ware tittle I mean I can see It happening.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Got up to Sendo in Victorious Boxers. He is a brick wall of right hooks, and proceeds to TKO me every time I fight him.



Just beat him and fought the champion too. Sendo was by far the hardest, took me 5 times, that son of a bitch knocked the shit out of me...i don't wanna face him again


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Just beat him and fought the champion too. Sendo was by far the hardest, took me 5 times, that son of a bitch knocked the shit out of me...i don't wanna face him again




Game is MAD hard. But I gotta say, Aside from me possibly destroying my elbow playing this...Its fucking fun.

Now, Where is my Prince of Tennis Wii Game?(based on the fact that I'm STILL addicted to Wii Tennis)


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2007)

Should I watch Hajime no Ippo before I get the game?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2007)

You guys are ASSHOLES!!!!!!!

I couldn't get my copy of Victorious Boxers because of my stupid gamestop and eb games wont get it til the 22....

ASSHOLES!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Should I watch Hajime no Ippo before I get the game?



Well the anime is excellent so watch it regardless but yeah it would help with the story and you'd probably have a fav. character then. 

@Violence - Yeah i know what you mean, after a few matches i usually shut it off but during playing it's alot of fun, just takes alot of jabs and if i didn't loose sometime i could probably take 7-9 guys before taking a break but with people like Sendo and losing 5 times after 3 matches i'm good, haha, but it's alot of fun i agree


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2007)

....assholes.....

im so pissed off at my local stores...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

BAWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....assholes.....
> 
> im so pissed off at my local stores...



Try local game stores maybe? If not gotta wait till 23rd.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2007)

I did...

Gamecrazy, some random game store.... you name it...

I guess im gonna wait it out...


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 17, 2007)

got mine at Best Buy. They just got it off the truck it looked like, just had shrink wrap, no tags or anything. $39.99


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

My Gamestop says they might get it tomorrow, don't know. I'm having no luck on my side either.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> got mine at Best Buy. They just got it off the truck it looked like, just had shrink wrap, no tags or anything. $39.99



Guess me and you the only two to experience the greatness


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow...that's a long series...

I think I'll just watch the first handful of episodes on DivX...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Wow...that's a long series...
> 
> I think I'll just watch the first handful of episodes on DivX...



Once you begin, once you get to 25 ^ you won't want to stop


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 17, 2007)

Got to Miyata vs. Arnie, Kimura was fun to play as earlier, and I'm starting to get the hang of the special moves thing. The learning curve on punching is sort of steep IMO. But the book had some helpful tips, and eventually you start to get a grasp to an extent. 

Ippo's Dempsey roll is mapped to the Z Key, which is also the key I use to Sway/bob/weave/duck so, I find myself randomly throwing Dempseys at times...However when you do get the hang of it, it makes the dempsey roll easily accessible. Still working on hitting Liver Blow(Joffre Uppercut..-_-)->Gazelle Punche->Dempsey Roll though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Got to Miyata vs. Arnie, Kimura was fun to play as earlier, and I'm starting to get the hang of the special moves thing. The learning curve on punching is sort of steep IMO. But the book had some helpful tips, and eventually you start to get a grasp to an extent.
> 
> Ippo's Dempsey roll is mapped to the Z Key, which is also the key I use to Sway/bob/weave/duck so, I find myself randomly throwing Dempseys at times...However when you do get the hang of it, it makes the dempsey roll easily accessible. Still working on hitting Liver Blow(Joffre Uppercut..-_-)->Gazelle Punche->Dempsey Roll though.



Kimura match was so awesome. I lost twice and then the third time i connected my special twice and won...well lost in the story but won in the game, lol. 

Which setting do you use for controls? I use the second one so using specials are easy. I use the liver blow and dempsey roll the most. Liver blow is great for the beginning hits because it seems to make em slower if i'm correct cause i get them in a dempsey roll attack faster and beat the living shit out of em compared to attacking with the DR and they dodge most of it. 

Anyway this game is straight up kickass, seriously having alot of fun with it


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Kimura match was so awesome. I lost twice and then the third time i connected my special twice and won...well lost in the story but won in the game, lol.
> 
> Which setting do you use for controls? I use the second one so using specials are easy. I use the liver blow and dempsey roll the most. Liver blow is great for the beginning hits because it seems to make em slower if i'm correct cause i get them in a dempsey roll attack faster and beat the living shit out of em compared to attacking with the DR and they dodge most of it.
> 
> Anyway this game is straight up kickass, seriously having alot of fun with it



Swing setting 2. The first one apparently requires actual bobbing/Swaying motions, but moving around sucks. Swing 2 allows for the Analog stick to act as your moving, which makes it a lot easier.

I think the reason the control seems odd, is because the fighters feel different. Miyata is noticeably faster than Ippo when it comes to movement and jabs. So the jab rhythm on him seems faster than jabbing with Ippo. 

Overall this game is a blast, and surprisingly It has me sweating my ass off ;p


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2007)

Same man, great game and seriously makes you work for your win.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2007)

> *Okami supposedly coming to Wii. Again.*





> The Capcom has just revealed, in an event in London, some new delicious that our special envoy, Ricardo Esteves, just tell us on the phone.
> 
> To begin with we have the confirmation of Okami in Wii. This pearl (neglected, let it be said) the PS2 seems gain new life using the Wiimote. As in the original 128 bits of Sony, promised to bring moments of true genius for the Nintendo machine.







> Legit sources are under embargo until Friday morning, so if it is true, then they aren't going to say anything one way or another.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2007)

@Crazy: Yeah, I watched the first four episodes, it's pretty good. I'll plan on watching the whole thing once I finish Gurren Lagann. (found the whole series online HQ, yosh!)

@SSJ3:  REALLY!?!? I thought Clover was gone so there was like no chance of that happening? Oh that'd be so awesome! A must buy easy!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> @Crazy: Yeah, I watched the first four episodes, it's pretty good. I'll plan on watching the whole thing once I finish Gurren Lagann. (found the whole series online HQ, yosh!)
> 
> @SSJ3:  REALLY!?!? I thought Clover was gone so there was like no chance of that happening? Oh that'd be so awesome! A must buy easy!



Whoa nice find, now i can get my friend to finally watch it 

@Okami - Have it for PS2 but it was so boring. It had alot of great things going for it but man was i bored after 2 hours. Zelda which i also get bored of but atleast played a good 15 hours unlike okami. Could be just me but i heard quite a few people say the same about Okami. Anyway it's a good deal coming to the Wii, thought it be good with the brush movements and all anyway.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2007)

WHAT!? Okami was like one of my top 5 fav PS2 games ever! It was definitely very Zelda inspired and I just loved the style of the game...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

I can name all the great things about it but i get so tired playing it, lol, i mean it has a lot of positive features but so boring for some reason. I dunno maybe it's just me.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2007)

Yup, definitely just you...

*goes back to watching Ippo*


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

If it comes out for $30 with widescreen and 480p support I would buy it.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it me or do the pictures not show?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 18, 2007)

RE4 on Gamecube is original 

Originals > remakes, although RE remake was awesomely good.

Anyways, what is this "Capcom Event" that starts in like 10 hours?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2007)

There you should be able to click the links. For a WiiWare title this looks amazing, seriously I hope other people from other cities can come into yours and explore the dungeons and you can team up with them.. plus this is coming out for a WiiWare launch title!  (1500 points = 15 bucks)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

Update on my progress through Ippo. 

Man hawk is a fucking monster. Went all the way to round 5 and my arm was killing me, loll, lost the first time so you can see why the second time my arm would be hurting. I knocked him down atleast 10 times before he stayed down. 

Man the game is awesome. I love it as much as Fight Night 3 *Which i gave a 9.2*

My Wii games + collection + with it's new family 
Mr. Wii Wii 

*Spoiler*: __ 







My Wii's New family! 


And My Wii collection!


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, Ippo's only $30 for me...sounds like it's worth it too the way everyone's been talking...

I got Ippo, GG, and Bleach coming in the mail from Gamefly. Saturday my Wii's gonna start getting a lot of love!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Wow, Ippo's only $30 for me...sounds like it's worth it too the way everyone's been talking...
> 
> I got Ippo, GG, and Bleach coming in the mail from Gamefly. Saturday my Wii's gonna start getting a lot of love!



What's GG? And yeah Ippo is def worth it IMO.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2007)

Guilty Gear XX Accent Core of course!

Can you tell I love fighting games?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh no didn't know. Well i'm not very good at fighters so i think i'll skip on that one, lol. Only fighter i really played for long was probably dead or alive series and some tekken. 

As for my next game on the Wii is probably mario galaxy unless i pick up a old game or something but most likely mario galaxy


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2007)

*looks at reserve list*

Yup, Mario Galaxy is next...followed the next day by DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 3...

So many anime fighters in the next month, I'm in heaven. ^___^


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 18, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *looks at reserve list*
> 
> Yup, Mario Galaxy is next...followed the next day by DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 3...
> 
> So many anime fighters in the next month, I'm in heaven. ^___^



Yeah but are any of those as good or cool as Desert Bus 2? A game coming out in a sub station near you?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

11th/12th ae going to use the last bit of my money I have.

SMG, REUC, and DBZ BT3.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

Forgot about DBZ BT3. Also began playing RE4 today. Getting use to the controls but so far it brings back all the great memories of RE4


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 19, 2007)

Im at Itagaki vs. Hoshi now. Good Fn' God, Itagaki is annoying to play as. Compared to everyone else, hes like in hyper mode. And Hoshi throws retard-strength like punches. Hell, Sawamura vs. Mashiba was a nightmare. Mashiba seriously knocked me out about 20+ times before I got the win.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Im at Itagaki vs. Hoshi now. Good Fn' God, Itagaki is annoying to play as. Compared to everyone else, hes like in hyper mode. And Hoshi throws retard-strength like punches. Hell, Sawamura vs. Mashiba was a nightmare. Mashiba seriously knocked me out about 20+ times before I got the win.



Lmao that's what i'm stuck on *Sawamura vs Mashiba* I can't win, the dude kicks my ass with EASE


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2007)

The only reason I'm getting BT3 is for online play and the NF Tournament.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll not disappoint ya


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao that's what i'm stuck on *Sawamura vs Mashiba* I can't win, the dude kicks my ass with EASE




What I started doing after loss #354, Is weave/bob left and right, and throw hooks from the direction im bobbing. It was basically rush in with my hands up, Bob Weave, throw hooks jabs and straights...and PRAY.

I'd say the AI feels a lot like it should. Mashiba FEELS imposing. When I rushed up on him with Sawamura, I could actually tell the height advantage he had, it was ridiculous.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2007)

Exactly. I got my ass kicked because Mashiba in the show does do that, ippo was just lucky 

Still despite me getting pissed off the game is alot of fun. Here's a review i did up in case anyone wants to see the basics and such. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jxPVyyYpAzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2007)

Played Galaxy.  Came all over the booth girl.

Also played some Disaster which was pretty cool.  Lots of QTE in that game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 20, 2007)

> *Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution Review
> Take a good, long look at Wii's best fighter.*





*Spoiler*: __ 



 8.4





> *Medal of Honor's Gunplay
> Heroes 2's producer spotlights the Wii build's arcade mode, zapper functionality and more in this new video feature.
> *






Congrats DS


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2007)

^ LOL, thanks.  I also got interviewed for some Mario themed X-Play show that's being released on the week of Galaxy's release.  They said I had whistled the best Mario theme song out of all the interviewers. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 20, 2007)

^ that is pretty epic, so your going to be on Xplay? danm! I will watch the show that week


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ LOL, thanks.  I also got interviewed for some Mario themed X-Play show that's being released on the week of Galaxy's release.  They said I had whistled the best Mario theme song out of all the interviewers. XD



Your gonna be on xplay? That's sick  Though i hate that show


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL, it's pretty lame, but hey I guess I'll be on national tv. XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 20, 2007)

So was Galaxy fun DS?  Did the controls feel tight?  Any complaints?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2007)

Galaxy was excellent.  GotF (forever) hands down.  It was kinda weird not being able to control the camera, but it was never an issue.  Controls were great, level design was great, everything was great.  I even tried my hand at being 2P when Suz was controlling Mario.  It gives the game a level of overall control that adds to the fun of it all.  Plus it was fun shooting her with stars for the fuck of it. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice to hear its uberly that good. I have had my doubts, as Sunshine was eh, the same team did Jungle Beat, also eh, and then they made this.

I still dislike Bee Mario but Fire Mario makes it all better.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Galaxy was excellent.  GotF (forever) hands down.


I _told_ y'all. Ppl shouldn't doubt tha Nintendo Masta! 

Can't wait for this game.


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2007)

Seems like avoiding spoilers for the four other Mario suits is impossible.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2007)

Aman said:


> Seems like avoiding spoilers for the four other Mario suits is impossible.



Uh...what if they are on the back of the box? 

And hasn't the site already listed all the suits? I though Fire Mario was a given. They've shown all 6, 5 are new but one acts like an old school one, and the other is old school. You can guess what the old school ones are and you'd probably be correct. And those would be;
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bee Mario
Boo Mario
Rainbow Mario [Acts as Starman Mario]
Ice Mario
Fire Mario
Spring Mario




I mean, the only spoiler implied so far from scans and accidentally having the camera in radius would be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Luigi trapped behind a cage with Boo Mario on screen


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Galaxy was excellent.  GotF (forever) hands down.  It was kinda weird not being able to control the camera, but it was never an issue.  Controls were great, level design was great, everything was great.  I even tried my hand at being 2P when Suz was controlling Mario.  It gives the game a level of overall control that adds to the fun of it all.  Plus it was fun shooting her with stars for the fuck of it. XD



Game sounds awesome, can't wait


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

....Galaxy may look hood and all...

but i STILL am waiting for the 23rd to get me my Ippo game.

Man, i will probably still be playing the Ippo game when SSBB is out


----------



## Hyde (Oct 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Your gonna be on xplay? That's sick  Though i hate that show



Morgan Manjaw...XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Galaxy was excellent.  GotF (forever) hands down.  It was kinda weird not being able to control the camera, but it was never an issue.  Controls were great, level design was great, everything was great.  I even tried my hand at being 2P when Suz was controlling Mario.  It gives the game a level of overall control that adds to the fun of it all.  Plus it was fun shooting her with stars for the fuck of it. XD



Well, I need to head down to my EB Games this coming Saturday and reserve it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 21, 2007)

So, why was everyone so pumped over Victorious Boxer? I feel so disappointed now.

Can you actually block in this game? I mean sure you can hold Z+B, but that's pretty much just ignored by your opponents...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm just pissed I had to pay 50 for that game at Wal-Mart.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> So, why was everyone so pumped over Victorious Boxer? I feel so disappointed now.
> 
> Can you actually block in this game? I mean sure you can hold Z+B, but that's pretty much just ignored by your opponents...



Blocking works great, especially against the flicker. You use it to move in then duck and hit em with a uppercut. As for blocking against stronger oppents, why? Dodge and counter = bigger effect on em plus you take NO damage and hit them with double. 

Well it was only three people pumped over the game, me, violence and shion, but i think it's cause we love the anime plus boxing


----------



## Birkin (Oct 21, 2007)

Which of these cables are the 420p ones?


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Blocking works great, especially against the flicker. You use it to move in then duck and hit em with a uppercut. As for blocking against stronger oppents, why? Dodge and counter = bigger effect on em plus you take NO damage and hit them with double.
> 
> Well it was only three people pumped over the game, me, vicious and shion, but i think it's cause we love the anime plus boxing



Seriously, I was waiting for this game, GH3, and Brawl. Now, if they can get me a Prince of Tennis for Wii game...it'll be alllll over with. Knaa'mean son?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Seriously, I was waiting for this game, GH3, and Brawl. Now, if they can get me a Prince of Tennis for Wii game...it'll be alllll over with. Knaa'mean son?



True dat 

I'm waiting for Mario galaxy, super smash, wiki and one piece, 4 games i really want now.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Blocking works great, especially against the flicker. You use it to move in then duck and hit em with a uppercut. As for blocking against stronger oppents, why? Dodge and counter = bigger effect on em plus you take NO damage and hit them with double.


Well, I was just annoyed that I can only block in one spot, so my opponents just hook around or over my guard. But it seems that's only an issue with the one control scheme I'm using (Wiimote/Nunchuk #2, not the pointer one). What do you use?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Now, if they can get me a Prince of Tennis for Wii game...it'll be alllll over with. Knaa'mean son?



See?  Is it so hard to ask for?  Can I please be able to rock some Cool Drives or Zero Shiki Serves with the Wii-mote now?  Fucking Konami...



> Which of these cables are the 420p ones?



#2, 4, 5, 6, 7, & 9  And it's 480p not 420p.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Well, I was just annoyed that I can only block in one spot, so my opponents just hook around or over my guard. But it seems that's only an issue with the one control scheme I'm using (Wiimote/Nunchuk #2, not the pointer one). What do you use?



Same setting to play, it's the easiest one. You can move when you block though. Try blocking if they jab alot, get close, and duck in and strike, that's what i do.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2007)

I just stuck with the official Nintendo cables.  You can't go wrong with those.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 21, 2007)

The scart cables?

The thing is I sort of need high quality visuals when my new TV arrives


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2007)

No fool, the official nintendo component cables.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Seriously, I was waiting for this game, GH3, and Brawl. Now, if they can get me a Prince of Tennis for Wii game...it'll be alllll over with. Knaa'mean son?



Aw man, why haven't the made one yet. Damn Konami. lol I would play it to death. I think they're making a DS sequel to the DS game.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 21, 2007)

Indeed; a Prince of Tennis Wii game would definitley be awesome. Why won't Konami make one?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 21, 2007)

Guys... im gonna have to order my Victorious Boxers game from play-asia.

lol

I went to my local game, retail, etc.... I asked when they will have it in stock..

They all said... "NEVER"...

MOTHER FUC....

*Goes to Play-Asia*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why Playasia? Got amazon, best buy, and so on. Playasia sucks compared to them.



Also Donkey Show how was Dragon quest swords? I never really asked but i remember you bought it, how was it?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 21, 2007)

I think he said it was boring or that it gets boring. That's the same thing that other reviews said about it as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2007)

The game LOOKS boring man...

Just going down a straight line over and over again swingi ng your wii mote to the right occasionally....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 22, 2007)

Need to know whats coming out for Wii that you should play from now till December? Then read this list! click the names to direct you to information / video's/ pictures of the games as well!


*Nintendo Wii 2007 fall Guide!
*

*
* - October 23 * 


 - October 23 *


 - October 28


  - October 29 *



- October 29


- November 5 *

 - November 12 *



 - November 13 *


 - November 13*


 - November 13 


 - November 13 *


 - November 13 *






 - November 20 *


 - December 18, 2007 *




DS if you can put this post in the first post of the first page ( link it) so people can see that would be great!


----------



## /root (Oct 22, 2007)

Mario Galaxy could surpass Mario 64, I reckon. Not to mention the fact looks like a low-tier 360 title. Pretty damn sweet for a console that is basically two gamecubes taped together with remote-sensor hax.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Need to know whats coming out for Wii that you should play from now till December? Then read this list! click the names to direct you to information / video's/ pictures of the games as well!
> 
> 
> *Nintendo Wii 2007 fall Guide!
> ...



My list out of these 

*Def getting - *
Zack and Wiki
Mario Galaxy 
Dragonball Z BT3

*Maybe list - *
REC
Manhunt 2 
Battalion wars

*Cheaper - *
Truma Center 
Fire Emblem 

Nights still looks boring. Rest of the games are pass ons.


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 22, 2007)

Fire Emblem will probably be pretty Hot. Budokai is a must, since I crave 2-d fytezorz. Probably snag battalion wars and galaxy while I'm on the quest. Trauma center was always an awkward game. I can pick Second Opinion up for like, 20 bucks now, but I was always concerned that since I'm generally high as hell when I'm gaming, it would end up just being annoying since its precision based.

Game: "Now use the scapel!" 
Me: *presses Left*
Game: "Thats the lazer, Use the scapel!"
Me: *Presses Up*
Game: "Thats suction, Use the scapel, Nyukka!"
Me: "Aww, F*** THIS!!"


On a slightly unrelated note: My Mother was drinking vigorously Saturday evening, and invaded my room to try to play the Wii. She failed horribly at tennis, and bowling(Read: Drunk), however she is insisting that shes getting one for herself on christmas(because it was so damn fun). She is pushing 43.

Proof that the Wii is fun for all.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Fire Emblem will probably be pretty Hot. Budokai is a must, since I crave 2-d fytezorz. Probably snag battalion wars and galaxy while I'm on the quest. Trauma center was always an awkward game. I can pick Second Opinion up for like, 20 bucks now, but I was always concerned that since I'm generally high as hell when I'm gaming, it would end up just being annoying since its precision based.
> 
> Game: "Now use the scapel!"
> Me: *presses Left*
> ...



Haha your mom sounds funny. My mom just called me a idiot and said stop playing games


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Haha your mom sounds funny. My mom just called me a idiot and said stop playing games



I explained to her how to bowl in the game about 40 times(Not exaggerating), and everytime, instead of holding the remote infront of her and holding B. Shes pull her arm back like a tennis swing, tap B, and drop the ball. I swear this happened about 10 times in a row once. She then got extremely mad when I showed her, and got a strike(without trying).

Same with tennis. I explained that theres a forehand and backhand...she just attempted forehand all the time. I step up, and crush someone super Echizen style, and she starts yelling at me saying "You CHEAT!"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 22, 2007)

IGN Review of Zack and Wiki is up. Also just remember this game is 39.99 =0!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IGN Review of Zack and Wiki is up. Also just remember this game is 39.99 =0!




8.5 from Gamespot. Not even needing these scores i was picking this game up, looks fun.


----------



## wutangshadowboxer (Oct 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Need to know whats coming out for Wii that you should play from now till December? Then read this list! click the names to direct you to information / video's/ pictures of the games as well!
> 
> 
> *Nintendo Wii 2007 fall Guide!
> ...





How could you forget Bleach on NF? *shrug*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2007)

wutangshadowboxer said:


> How could you forget Bleach on NF? *shrug*



Cause it's not very good?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy shit is that ,gif really the game?

It looks worse than I would have guessed. Way to go, Sonic Team. You did it again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2007)

^ Yes thats a gif from the game, and to be honest it looks pretty good, it keeps that same artistic style the first game had previously and it looks like the same gameplay. Though how does it play? not to sure though latest previews said it got alot better than E3.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2007)

GIF looks fun as hell to me...

Zack & Wiki = must-buy, it looks so fun...


----------



## Hyde (Oct 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> GIF looks fun as hell to me...
> 
> Zack & Wiki = must-buy, it looks so fun...



I've heard alot about it, but what kind of game is it? I can't watch it on the Wii, it doesn't support Flash...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2007)

Hyde said:


> I've heard alot about it, but what kind of game is it? I can't watch it on the Wii, it doesn't support Flash...



Point in click adventure/puzzle game, looks very cool.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2007)

....Ippo....


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 23, 2007)

December Nintendo Power scores

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn (Wii) 9.5
Bleach: The Blade of Fate (DS) 8.5
Contra 4 (DS) 8.5
Geometry Wars: Galaxies (Wii) 8.0
Battalion Wars 2 (Wii) 7.5
Front Mission (DS) 6.5
MLB Power Pros (Wii) 6.5
Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution (Wii) 7.0
WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2008 (Wii) 6.5
Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (Wii) 9.0
Mega Man ZX Advent (DS) 8.5
Naruto: Path of the Ninja (DS) 7.0
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations (DS) 8.5
Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure (Wii) 9.0
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker (DS) 8.0
Guilty Gear XX Accent Core (Wii) 8.0

DS/Wii has a nice lineup this quarter so far eh?


----------



## Kayo (Oct 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> December Nintendo Power scores
> 
> Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn (Wii) 9.5
> Bleach: The Blade of Fate (DS) 8.5
> ...



 

****


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2007)

Kayo said:


> ****



Was the first any good?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Was the first any good?



Not really.

If you are going to get a ____ Wars game, get Advance Wars.


----------



## Hyde (Oct 23, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Not really.
> 
> If you are going to get a ____ Wars game, get Advance Wars.



Couldn't figure out the demo controlls...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2007)

....Ok, so i finally bought my Victorious Boxers game....

Ordered it off play asia...

Will be arriving in 1-3 days!!! 

An OK ____ wars game is Geometry wars as well... its not THAT bad...

Also.... HALO wars to all you halo fans...

IMO i hate it, but if youre a fan, Halo wars is a good ___ wars game as well...


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2007)

Matt Casamassina said:
			
		

> I just want to put it out there: Medal of Honor Heroes 2 officially beats the pants off Metroid Prime 3 in the FPS control department. This is the new Wii benchmark, period. Not even close. Seriously. Wait until you get a load of how beautiful the controls are -- I'll have a video for you in the near future.


Wha-What!?!? Is that possible?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2007)

I has a question.

I am getting an HDTV reaaal soon, because the one I have is shot to high hell.

Do I need any specific cable that didn't come with the Wii to make it look good on an HDTV? I don't want a blurry perm-motion blur like-experience.


----------



## Pein (Oct 24, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Not really.
> 
> If you are going to get a ____ Wars game, get Advance Wars.



the new advance wars looks awesome can't wait to pick that up

@Goofy buy the nintendo component cables it makes thing look better and enables 480p.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2007)

The Wii doesn't come with those?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2007)

No the Wii comes with composite cables ( 480i)

*Animal Crossing MMO?*





> Edge magazine is reporting that Nintendo's Wii iteration of its hugely popular Animal Crossing franchise is taking a massively multiplayer online direction.
> 
> While we're still waiting for Nintendo to officially confirm anything about a Wii version of Animal Crossing (apart from the fact that it's coming), Edge's latest issue opens with the news lead: "Animal Crossing goes MMO".
> 
> ...








> Animal Crossing for the Wii will be an MMO/social networking title. It’s no great surprise – in a few short years, Animal Crossing has become one of Nintendo’s most-loved and top selling franchises (over seven million copies sold), particularly in Japan. Nintendo refers to the title as a ‘communications game’ rather than a videogame, and playing already depends on real-world timekeeping, weather patterns, social conventions, and above all else economic interactions. In almost every way, Animal Crossing has always been the perfect MMO concept, and this development is simply a fulfilment of that promise.
> 
> The game has yet to be officially announced (although Nintendo has at least confirmed that an Animal Crossing game is in development for the Wii) and so details are not so much thin on the ground as nonexistent. But there are some indications of where the game will take the series: Katsuya Eguchi, head of development for the project, has made relatively non-committal noises thus far, but hinted that connection to mobile phones and PCs (for basic functions such as messages) would be included in an interview as far back as last year. Animal Crossing’s earlier iterations already feature travelling between towns, the ability for players to live in the same town (though not to play in it at the same time), and the ability to design your own clothing – and to sell it.
> 
> ...



 I can see it happening because really animal crossing was all about a social type game imo.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 24, 2007)

An Animal Crossing MMO would be as massively atrocious as it predecessors, yet also it would sell very well give Nintendo a lot more monies.

Having said that, I would still probably want to play it, but I don't know how entertained in the long run I would be with such a casual chore fulfilling MMO.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2007)

I always enjoyed the animal crossing series a game that really makes me do what I want and not the typical same thing I been doing for years.Meaning I get sick of my FPS's etc I would not mind going into a game like animal crossing for a bit.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No the Wii comes with composite cables ( 480i)
> 
> *Animal Crossing MMO?*
> 
> ...



Wait how would that work on the Wii friend codes would just be awkward for an MMO.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2007)

^ you do know that we do not "need" to use friend codes for every game? the EA games use there own networking plan ( EA nation) and others can as well if they want to build one or already have one.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ you do know that we do not "need" to use friend codes for every game? the EA games use there own networking plan ( EA nation) and others can as well if they want to build one or already have one.



I know that but where talking Nintendo here. That Is there system of online why wouldn't they use It?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2007)

Honestly you can do alot imo, heck they can even tie in your Wii code with your Mii and all you need to do is send your Mii or something. That or have animal crossing have an open part, if you want ppl to come into your place just have your gates open and people will come.

Who knows, if Nintendo wanted to make a successful social MMO I'm sure they can.


*1up review of Zack and Wiki = 9.0!!!!*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2007)

Tried to get Zack and Wiki but no luck  

Anyway about animal crossing, Am i the only one who just doesn't like this series? Bought it on gamecube = hated it. Bought it on DS = hated it. Like it's so fucking boring


----------



## TheWon (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I got Zack and Wiki. Also I liked Animal Crossing. Still play it after all this time. You just need to find people who are still  interested in the game.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 24, 2007)

The MP aspect of AC could be good as long as someone doesn't just come in and mess up my town. That stuff always peeved me off. That and boredom were a couple of the factors that caused me to stop playing it.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 25, 2007)

Lol Metroid Prime Corruption is coming out tomorrow


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh but it came out in Aug- oh, lol Europe.

;______________;


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh but it came out in Aug- oh, lol *other*.
> 
> ;______________;



There... fixed.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 25, 2007)

You got Bush as president 

There ain't no comeback for that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> There... fixed.



INCINERATION.



Goku said:


> You got Bush as president
> 
> There ain't no comeback for that.



Trust me, we regret every second of it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2007)

Goku said:


> You got Bush as president
> 
> There ain't no comeback for that.



That doesn't stop me from playing games way before you.   I'll take bombs over baghdad versus 6-12 months of waiting any day.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 25, 2007)

Mario Strikers Charged

Need I say more?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

Goku said:


> Mario Strikers Charged
> 
> Need I say more?



Lol "football" games.

Needs more manly sports like....Ballerina dancin'


----------



## scaffer (Oct 25, 2007)

cool stuff!


----------



## Birkin (Oct 25, 2007)

Mario > Samus

Canon fact


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

Goku said:


> Mario > Samus
> 
> Canon fact



In the words of my friend.

"You best be joking, fucker."

Blondes>>Plumbers.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2007)

I want the Eyeshield 21 Wii game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 26, 2007)

> "Monster Hunter represents the cutting edge of gaming technology," says Hirokazu Hamamura, president of Tokyo-based game market research firm Enterbrain. "It's symbolic. I didn't think the Wii could handle this type of game. *Everyone in the room today saw that it can."*


----------



## Birkin (Oct 26, 2007)

Alright, I'm stuck with a problem here

Got a new Philips 32" LCD screen, and bought the Wii Component cables. When I try to play RE4 and DBZ:BT2 it gets really edgy everywhere.

Why does this always happen to me?


----------



## Aman (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you change the resolution to 480p in your Wii Settings?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, it's still edgy :/

The Wii menu looks great and stuff but RE4 and DBZ really fucks up.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2007)

Fuck that, let me be the judge. Where some videos of actual gameplay of MH! I want it now!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2007)

*Game Gift Channel?*



> Two weeks ago, Nintendo of America's outgoing senior vice president George Harrison said his company wasn't planning to cut the price of the Wii. The news wasn't surprising, since NOA president and CEO Reggie Fils-Aime previously promised the console would be in short supply through next year. However, since both executives' statements, the next-gen console war has heated up. Last week, Sony unveiled a new $399 PlayStation 3 and Microsoft touted the $279 Xbox Live Arcade as a direct Wii competitor.
> 
> Will Nintendo retaliate by cutting the price of the Wii? The short answer: No. In Japan, Nintendo Co. president Satoru Iwata told the Associated Press that the console's cost will remain unchanged in all territories. "We're still focusing on how to meet booming demand," he explained. "We're absolutely not considering a price cut."
> 
> ...



I would have liked it if we were given a gift-trade channel  

Instead of buying more virtual console games, I'd like to trade the ones I'm bored with for another game instead of spending more Wii points, but that doesn't benefit Nintendo in the least xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Yeah, it's still edgy :/
> 
> The Wii menu looks great and stuff but RE4 and DBZ really fucks up.



Yeah, it's not the Wii's fault.  I have the same issue with games like RE4 where it's just a jaggy mess, whereas MP3 and whatnot look just fine.  For some reason, they look like ass on LCD's, which is why CRT and Plasmas are the best for 480p games.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, it's not the Wii's fault.  I have the same issue with games like RE4 where it's just a jaggy mess, whereas MP3 and whatnot look just fine.  For some reason, they look like ass on LCD's, which is why CRT and Plasmas are the best for 480p games.



So what would be the best thing for me to do now? I already gave the tv back for the cash.


----------



## Pein (Oct 27, 2007)

Jaggy graphics aren't the televisions fault its the wii's.
But have you looked in too hd crt tv's they are heavy as hell but have great picture.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 27, 2007)

The gift channel is interesting, hopefully my friends give me sin and punishment for a gift 

@pein

its not the Wii's fault at all, its really the softwares fault more so than anything.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 27, 2007)

Then how the hell can I ever play RE4 again? :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Then how the hell can I ever play RE4 again? :/



What, you actually want to play it?

I thought with your anti-RE4 babble, you wouldn't even want to glance at the game


----------



## Birkin (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, but I'm playing through the RE series. Currently on hold due to TV problems. On RE1 Jill version right now!

Also bought all the RE books today. All but 2, since they didn't have them. But ordering soon! So far it's pretty good.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Then how the hell can I ever play RE4 again? :/



Put it in and play? 

Games look fine on my tv 

P.S. - Books "PRETTY GOOD" ? Great is more like it


----------



## Birkin (Oct 27, 2007)

I've read 44 pages of Zero.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> I've read 44 pages of Zero.



Oh didn't read zero. Read 1-5. Tell me how zero is.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 27, 2007)

I will when I finish it. Did you read Code Veronica though?


----------



## Akuma (Oct 28, 2007)

FIRE EMBLEM RADIANT DAWN.


that is all.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> FIRE EMBLEM RADIANT DAWN.
> 
> 
> that is all.



I just got the one for GC, hopefully it's fun. If so ima pick up the Wii wii one. 

@Goku - No, i fell asleep twice reading CV so i stopped. I read the first 1-5 though and love em.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 28, 2007)

There is no bad Fire Emblem. The GC one however feels like they should have just pocket sized it so I could play it anywhere. It doesn't use the hardware at all...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> There is no bad Fire Emblem. The GC one however feels like they should have just pocket sized it so I could play it anywhere. It doesn't use the hardware at all...



Ah, still can't wait to try it. Almost done with RE4 and then on to Paper mario/FE.


----------



## Akira (Oct 28, 2007)

No MP3: Corruption for you Crazy?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Fenrir said:


> No MP3: Corruption for you Crazy?



MP1 sucked IMO, and 2 heard was worse. So maybe when it's cheap but i just can't take the risk at the moment


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2007)

....I finally received my Victorious Boxers....

DAMN RICARDO MARTINEZ IS HARD AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....I finally received my Victorious Boxers....
> 
> DAMN RICARDO MARTINEZ IS HARD AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!



With Guitar Hero 3 coming out today, I basically said "Fuck Ricardo for now".

My left hook of doom shall return...when my wrist heals...stupid dragon force.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> With Guitar Hero 3 coming out today, I basically said "Fuck Ricardo for now".
> 
> My left hook of doom shall return...when my wrist heals...stupid dragon force.



Lol i took a break when i got there too. Time to catch up on R&C for now, reviews need to be done


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn.... I still have to beat story mode in hard AND easy modes, so im basically screwed for hard mode....


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

....,.revival techinque..... BUMP NO JUTSU

.......Fifa anyone?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....,.revival techinque..... BUMP NO JUTSU
> 
> .......Fifa anyone?



Has any one seen the reviews for Manhunt 2? Doesn't seem to be doing to good.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmmm..... Its the only M game next to Scarface...

I think it deserves some praise...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> Has any one seen the reviews for Manhunt 2? Doesn't seem to be doing to good.



Seen 2.5/5, 7.7/8/4 *But 1up sucks so fuck them * 

Not bad scores. I picked it up anyway, hopefully try it out tomorrow or tonight.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

Approximately, hoe long do you think the game is?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2007)

Dunno, maybe 12-15 hours?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

Dunno.... if my mommy hears the person im killing's scream.... 

She might put me in a wittle time out..


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 30, 2007)

I've gotten myself a Wii now and i have a question... Is it okay to update when asked to? I can't access for example the Wiishop etc if I don't. 

Have nintendo done the same thing as sony and made more restrictions with each update?
Can i for example install a wiikey (or other fun stuff) if I update? 

If there's nothing to worry about, I'll update tonight.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2007)

OK so i started manhunt 2. It's alot of fun. Coming from someone who never really played the first, this one is alot of fun. I love slamming my sledge hammer into there skull


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 30, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I've gotten myself a Wii now and i have a question... Is it okay to update when asked to? I can't access for example the Wiishop etc if I don't.
> 
> Have nintendo done the same thing as sony and made more restrictions with each update?
> Can i for example install a wiikey (or other fun stuff) if I update?
> ...



It will stop you from using a Wii key, but without the updates you can't play certain games, and a lot of the updates fix real problems.

Do the updates, the Wii key is pointless anyway. Just wait for a freeloader.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2007)

People who have Wiikey's aren't using them for imports, bro...>_>


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 31, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> When does the freeloader come out then?



Never.

Until then, stare at my black JP Wii which will be playing Galaxy tonight.


----------



## Pein (Oct 31, 2007)

mario galaxy thats an awesome gift to yourself donkey for your birthday


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Never.
> 
> Until then, stare at my black JP Wii which will be playing Galaxy tonight.



Darn you Donkey Show darn you for getting to play Galaxy before every one else on the fourm.(JK  )


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 31, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Never.
> 
> Until then, stare at my black JP Wii which will be playing Galaxy tonight.



Damn, that's an effing nice wii 

Then do you know if anything will come out that lets you import games? 
I know you can't predict the future, but do you know if anything's on its way? 

I don't wanna play One Piece: UA with dub voices 
And it's gonna be a while until it gets out here in europe! The anime will take forever to catch up with the game!

And some awesome games gets stuck in Japan


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I don't pay my Wii much though because we barly get any games that Japan gets anyways. I usually play my DS or PS2.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 31, 2007)

My Wii has suddenly jumped to most played console out of nowhere...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> My Wii has suddenly jumped to most played console out of nowhere...



Mine too, then again catching up has something to do with this 

November though is def xbox360 overusage, followed by wii and ps3


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> My Wii has suddenly jumped to most played console out of nowhere...



about 1/4 of the posts i have, have been from going online with my Wii...

I use it everyday for many reasons...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 31, 2007)

I should start using my forecast channel and stuff on my Wii. I just never have.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> about 1/4 of the posts i have, have been from going online with my Wii...
> 
> I use it everyday for many reasons...



Funny, haven't even gone online with it yet, lol. Though i do got the ether net thingy now for DBZ


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> about 1/4 of the posts i have, have been from going online with my Wii...
> 
> I use it everyday for many reasons...



I don't even have the browser yet (500 wii points, lol) 
I need to go buy me some wii points so that I can play some M64 goodies! 

How do you play N64 games? With the wiimote? Or do I need to go buy 423423624232524 things?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 1, 2007)

Just one, a classic controller. You need one or two of those anyways...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I should start using my forecast channel and stuff on my Wii. I just never have.



I've only used that channel 3 times since getting it, heck I've used the voting channel more times. xDD
I've used the shopping channel tons of times though  

I'd get so much more use out of my wii if I was still able to play imports.

*curse self for getting the latest update*


----------



## Birkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Kira. Why haven't you signed up for the DBZ tournament yet?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I don't even have the browser yet (500 wii points, lol)
> I need to go buy me some wii points so that I can play some M64 goodies!
> 
> How do you play N64 games? With the wiimote? Or do I need to go buy 423423624232524 things?



Depends on what game you bought, but you can use between the GC control or the classic.

Wait a sec... the browser costs WII POINTS NOW????

.... i got mine free...


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Depends on what game you bought, but you can use between the GC control or the classic.
> 
> Wait a sec... the browser costs WII POINTS NOW????
> 
> .... i got mine free...



Yeah... It's kinda stupid that it does 

Kira, You mean you can play import games somehow if you didn't update?
I FRIGGIN' UPDATED LAST NIGHT 

Please don't tell me that was a mistake, even though everyone here said that it's not possible to play import games (without wiikey) anyway!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

...Sucks assfor me as well Mugi...

DAMN IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Yeah... It's kinda stupid that it does
> 
> Kira, You mean you can play import games somehow if you didn't update?
> I FRIGGIN' UPDATED LAST NIGHT
> ...



Yes, I was able to play all of my Gamecube imports up until a few weeks ago until I said yes to a Wii update 

I hope you didn't think I meant Wii imports 



Birkin said:


> Kira. Why haven't you signed up for the DBZ tournament yet?



Because I haven't gotten the game yet


----------



## Birkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Still, sign-up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2007)

^I'll probably sign up for the Super Smash Bros tourny before the Tenkaichi3 tourny  

*loves overusing *


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

Would you guys recommend DBZBT3?

I got really bored of 2, so will the same effect happen with 3?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2007)

If you didn't get into part 2, you'll probably get bored with 3 as well.  However, before you write it off, remember there will be online play in this version as well as an expanded character list (as well as new modes). But if you're beef is with the actual game play and such, I didn't see enough of a change to recommend you trying it again. 

I'll be getting part 3 because I'm a DBZ freak


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Would you guys recommend DBZBT3?
> 
> I got really bored of 2, so will the same effect happen with 3?



Rent it if you can, the controls I hear are very revamped, work much better now. Plus, somehow they dug up even MORE characters (150+ now). I can't wait...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If you didn't get into part 2, you'll probably get bored with 3 as well.  However, before you write it off, remember there will be online play in this version as well as an expanded character list (as well as new modes). But if you're beef is with the actual game play and such, I didn't see enough of a change to recommend you trying it again.
> 
> I'll be getting part 3 because I'm a DBZ freak



I got bored at it because players can be too cheap with their attacks, like rushing over and over again endless combo until I die..

Little things like that, also attacks that do ridiculous amount of damage as well...

If those things are taken out or improved, I might try it out again..

If not, then


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds to me like you just suck.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't wait for the Wii Gift Channel. I need to get rid of some of my VC games.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Sounds to me like you just suck.



How the hell are you supposed to beat an endless combo man?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 1, 2007)

^ Not get trapped in them


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Can't wait for the Wii Gift Channel. I need to get rid of some of my VC games.



Seriously...give them to me


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> How the hell are you supposed to beat an endless combo man?



Not get caught in one and use a Hit and Run strategy. That's what I do when I know some one's prone to useing Infinite combo's.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 1, 2007)

Guess what I have bitches...


----------



## FFLN (Nov 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Guess what I have bitches...



Where are the sparkles? I can't see 'URMRGAY'.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Guess what I have bitches...



I hate you  Tell us how it is


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 1, 2007)

I really don't get the point of denying imports to people expecially those from the last generation.


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 1, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> I really don't get the point of denying imports to people expecially those from the last generation.



I know!

What where they _thinking_?! 

   - Angry video game nerd

No, really, it was the stupidest thing Nintendo has ever done that I know of/remember!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats so awesome donkey show....


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 1, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I know!
> 
> What where they _thinking_?!
> 
> ...



The only things I can think of that was worse would be some of the Nes things like the Power Glove. Of course I've never actually had one or even had a NES. I'm only a 14 old with a great respect for old games.

But yeah it's probably the worst thing they've done to me.


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Guess what I have bitches...


 **


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

Dude...

Those joysticks that I see on Donkey whatever's picture look cool...

When are they gonna be released in America?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 1, 2007)

I think this month from what I remember.  Anyway...

SMG = =DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2007)

Please elaborate?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 1, 2007)

last impression from E 4 All...



current impression from my house...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> last impression from E 4 All...
> 
> 
> 
> current impression from my house...



Still that great huh so how far are you in the game?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Sunshine-haters OMGSKEPTISIZM impressions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2007)

All those colors are giving me a seizure. *_*


----------



## TheWon (Nov 1, 2007)

Anybody get Battalion War 2 for Wii? It's pretty good. The online is not to bad. If it had a voice chat option. It would really push this game as a great Wii game.
Here is a video of me and a friend playing online.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 1, 2007)

What do you do on-line? Co-op? It looked like you were only going against computer opponents.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Anybody get Battalion War 2 for Wii? It's pretty good. The online is not to bad. If it had a voice chat option. It would really push this game as a great Wii game.
> Here is a video of me and a friend playing online.



Nice vid, i wanted to pick this game up, may still do so. I never played the first though.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is another video.


Battalion Wars 2 will also feature three separate online multiplayer modes, including skirmish, assault and cooperative. In skirmish, you basically deathmatch against a friend - the two of you send all of your forces at each other in a last-man-standing style game. In assault, you're challenged to complete a series of objectives in order to advance. For instance, you might have to use your naval fleet to knock out enemy gun posts before your infantry can land. Meanwhile, your online opponent must defend against your objectives, such as by shooting at your naval units before they can knock out his posts.[3] A third mode is "Co-operative" in which two players, through Wi-fi Connection, team up to engage in several co-operative missions.[4][5]

A friend and I were playing co op against the computer. His team and mine versus the Computer army. I'm the Blue group in the second and the green in the first video.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude...co-op?!?!?!?!?

DAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

*Mario Galaxy review is up! *
Hehe.. That makes me most pervy...

9.5 is niceee


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2007)

1UP is on a .5 scale, so that's about as good as it gets...

Reading the review, I expect a lot of 9.5-9.9's and a few 10's...



> Galaxy proves that Mario matters just as much today as he did 25 years ago, and that makes him one of a kind in this medium. But don't play Galaxy simply because Mario is the timeless godfather of gaming. No, play Galaxy because it's fantastic.


I can't wait for this thing...it looks like pure fun on a disc...


----------



## Birkin (Nov 2, 2007)

Seriously, Mario will be THE SHIT

It will be so fucking awesome <33


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *
> 
> 9.5 is niceee *


*

Wait a sec... Nintendo didn't buy their 10 like usual?*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Wait a sec... Nintendo didn't buy their 10 like usual?



Oh you and the shit you start.

1: Jeremy Perish is probably the most honest and critical person related to 1up
2: It's not a FPS. Only those get 10's thrown at them, even if they don't fully warrant it.
3: By your logic Nintendo's previous big game would have gotten a 10, Metroid Prime 3 would have gotten a 10. Oh wait, it didn't. Neither did Zelda: Phantom Hourglass.

Inb4 you randomly start shit again like you did in the PS3 topic with crazy.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm starting to think Goofy and crazy is either the same guy, know eachother well or just hate RE


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I'm starting to think Goofy and crazy is either the same guy, know eachother well or just hate RE



Lol wut? I hate a lot things I find mediocre that he finds amazing.

And I don't really..hate RE. 4 was good, I have no problems with the other games beyond their dated gameplay scheme. I liked the atmosphere of Zero more than 4, if you want to get technical >:3

Besides, he likes rap, I can't stand that stuff XD


----------



## Birkin (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a well known fact that Billy > Leon in RE4

Birkin > Saddler
Sherry > Ashley (LEOOOON HEEEEELP)

Need I go on?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Billy > Leon


No.

Also, no.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> It's a well known fact that Billy > Leon in RE4
> 
> Birkin > Saddler
> Sherry > Ashley (LEOOOON HEEEEELP)
> ...



What about RE2 Leon? That unlucky cop >:3

Also, Barry>>>all.

[YOUTUBE]JRpKbfrMvNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Birkin (Nov 2, 2007)

RE2 Leon was actually pretty awesome. I liked him far more than the cliché ridden hero he turned in to :/


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I'm starting to think Goofy and crazy is either the same guy, know eachother well or just hate RE



Lol same? Do you not see he hates most of the games i enjoy? Monster hunter being the most obvious one, when he first joined we had like 3 page argument 

By the way i love RE, hate the  shitty gameplay of 1-3 is all. But i enjoy the hell out of the story, and really can't wait for the 5th. So hate RE? Foolish boy i like it alot


----------



## Birkin (Nov 2, 2007)

ITS NOT SHITTY DAMN YOU


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> ITS NOT SHITTY DAMN YOU



The day you like RE4 is the day i'll like RE1-3 gameplay, simple as that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> ITS NOT SHITTY DAMN YOU



What if it's shitty by todays standards?

I think thats the problem with most 3D games; their mechanics become so dated it's like a struggle to enjoy them, where as 2D games it simply plays as well as it did in the day.

I mean, I can barely play Kingdom Hearts 1 due to it's terrible excuse for a camera system. And thats as barely as old school as Vagrant Story, a game I can only love when I think of initially playing it when it came out.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 2, 2007)

Imo, it isn't shitty by todays standards. Todays standards is heavily first person shooter material.

RE series is classic and the gameplay will remain classic and loveable, at least to me as it can really creep you out at times.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Imo, it isn't shitty by todays standards. Todays standards is heavily first person shooter material.
> 
> RE series is classic and the gameplay will remain classic and loveable, at least to me as it can really creep you out at times.



Yes, it will remain "Classic" but there is better, simple as that. Time to move on. Zelda TP gameplay is better then OOT, doesn't mean you gotta like it as much.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> RE series is classic and the gameplay will remain classic and loveable, at least to me as it can really creep you out at times.



It's classic, but by no means did it age well.

The atmosphere, setting, and style are classic. The gameplay however, is so classic I feel it's like I'm in the stone age, at a time where characters in 3D controlled like tanks.

The older games had certain more spookier moments than RE4, which has it's spook factor in the single digits.

- ANYTHING with the chainsaw people
- The maze with the dog
- Those invisible licker-ish things.


Certainly not as scary as Nemesis chasing you in a dead end hallway.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmmm? What's going on here? Looks like a discussion about...what...classic shittyness?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Hmmm? What's going on here? Looks like a discussion about...what...classic shittyness?



Yus. That means stuff like Ice Climbers


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey now...Ice Climbers was awesome...in small doses...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Hey now...Ice Climbers was awesome...in small doses...



This was how I felt too.

Then I remembered the terrible jump mechanics and me falling through platforms I felt I woulda landed on.

D:<


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

ACtually right now its 3.11 but to play disgaea I have to go 3.51.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2007)

Get this epic failure talk outta the awesome thread. 

Where's DS? Someone kick him out of his SMG euphoria...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

XD WUT

He replied PSP stuff in here...and I followed suit. Oh wow.

My mistake.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

crap wrong thread  I'm so tired


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

So as i play Manhunt 2 i'm really enjoying it. Coming from Splinter cellA *Such shit* as my last stealth game i'm happy to say i'm enjoying Manhunt 2. If you got the extra cash, like extreme violence with stealth thrown in and a crazy yet addicting story, go for it  I'm loving it, and the Wii mote helps with the killings


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2007)

Zack & Wiki <3

Not as easy as you'd think for such a cutesy game...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Zack & Wiki <3
> 
> Not as easy as you'd think for such a cutesy game...



I was going to get it but i saw manhunt 2 and said fuck it and picked that up instead. Though i will get Zack and Wiki soon enough


----------



## Birkin (Nov 3, 2007)

Alright, I'll need the input on the tv/gaming problem again. Ssj3_Goku, you better read this 

So I bought a 32" LCD Philips HDTV. First thing I did was hook up my Wii after the channels was installed and in place. Note that I bought the component cables for 480p the same day and hooked them up. I turned on the HDTV setting under 'Screen'. The menu and shit looked awesome, then the problems began..

First thing I tried was DBZ:BT2. I was really looking forward to seeing the difference between a fairly old TV (the ones with the big lump on the back) which was... approximately 21" I think, so quite small.

When I saw the menu of the game I noticed something was wrong, everything looked so "edgy" if you get me. If you need further details on it, just tell me. Then I went into battle mode and tried a duel. Everything, I mean EVERYTHING was edgy as fuck, from the characters, to the surroundings. I thought what the hell and changed games.

So I tried RE4 as well, and guess what, it's the same shit there too. The starting area with the trees and everything looked bad. Leon looked bad and the gun looked bad.

My theory is that it being ports of the PS2 versions, it isn't meant for HDTV. If that's true, what the hell do I do? I can live without DBZ:BT2 but when let's say, I'm doing a complete RE walkthrough I will need to play it in top shape.

I also have RE4 for GameCube (If you plan on comment Goofy Titan and crazymtf, don't. ), will that work fine with the scart cables? I need help here :/

[/essay]


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2007)

Double check all your settings, both on TV and Wii. Make sure they are both set to 480p and widescreen if you're using component cables.

Most Wii games have some noticeable edges, the Wii apparently doesn't do anti-aliasing well, however unless you've just got stupid high standards they shouldn't look as bad as your describing. Play with the TV settings maybe, see if it's got a game mode.

Also, see if the same issue occurs on other TVs if you can...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2007)

^^Use av cables like me 

I use component cables for my 360, HDMI for my PS3, and S-video for my DVR receiver, so by process of elimination the av cable connections are the only thing left for my Wii xDD

Is it really important to have component (HD) cable for your Wii?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Double check all your settings, both on TV and Wii. Make sure they are both set to 480p and widescreen if you're using component cables.
> 
> Most Wii games have some noticeable edges, the Wii apparently doesn't do anti-aliasing well, however unless you've just got stupid high standards they shouldn't look as bad as your describing. Play with the TV settings maybe, see if it's got a game mode.
> 
> Also, see if the same issue occurs on other TVs if you can...



Actually tried 4 different tv's. All were LCD and almost the same size.

@ Kira: Considering I have the official component cables, I don't see why they shouldn't work.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2007)

Try it with normal cables and see if you still have the problem...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah it really sounds like its looking worse than it should Goku. I mean the Wii isn't perfect, but it's not some overly noticeable jagged mess. As stated, the Wii isn't much on anti-aliasing, but its not like going to be ugly or anything. I've played most of my games on larger TVs and it really hasn't seemed to be much of a problem :s

Anyway I do hope you get it sorted out, like Nmaster said.. try it with the original cables to see how that looks.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah i use the regular cables on my HDTV and it looks fine. Something doesn't sound right, especially after i just finished RE4 and it looked great.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2007)

Some Wii games just look like pure ass through 480p on LCD TVs.  You just need a TV that has good SDTV capabilities, i.e. CRT or Plasma.  You'll just need to suck it up on RE4 because its going to look like a mess in comparison unless you go back to CRT or have a Plasma laying around.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 3, 2007)

How about RE4 GameCube?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2007)

I dunno, tbh.  I would assume it's very similar, but I will check when I get back home from work tonight.

Anyway, posted a detailed impression of SMG.  It's pretty long so beware.

Link removed


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> In the name of Raptor Jesus and Black Gai, I love this game.
> 
> 9999999999999999999.9999999999/10000000000000000000


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2007)

I heard this side flip in SMG is hard to pull off.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2007)

What?  No it's totally easy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2007)

I was looking at the Gamefaqs board and some of them were saying it was hard.

But some things with the Wii Mote are hard to pull off for some people due to the sensitivity.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I was looking at the *Gamefaqs board* and some of them were saying it was hard.
> 
> But some things with the Wii Mote are hard to pull off for some people due to the sensitivity.



That's your mistake


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> That's your mistake



Agreed.

Obviously the game has a minimum IQ requirement...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 4, 2007)

Fire Emblem is suppose to come out this coming week, haven't been watching, but I wonder if it's any good.  Anyone import the Japanese one or anything that can tell me more?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2007)

It's not a very import friendly game...text galore...

Oh god...a Naruto Wii commercial is on...

*watches with pained look*

Ugh...why does America insist on bastardizing everything good about an anime?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 4, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Fire Emblem is suppose to come out this coming week, haven't been watching, but I wonder if it's any good.  Anyone import the Japanese one or anything that can tell me more?



It keeps the quality of the Fire Emblem series; not as good as the last one.


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's not a very import friendly game...text galore...
> 
> Oh god...a Naruto Wii commercial is on...
> 
> ...



Then you gotta play One piece: grand adventure!
God I hate 4-kids, but I suppose you alredy know how the story goes.

Fun game and all, but seriously... Whenever I picked Luffy, I turned the volume off! GOD, that voice still haunts me!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2007)

Dude, thats HILARIOUS!!!!!!!^^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's not a very import friendly game...text galore...
> 
> Oh god...a Naruto Wii commercial is on...
> 
> ...



Shit naruto sucks regardless of the language  But the Wii naruto game is far better then Rise of Ninja IMO> Really wish i bought it instead. Bullshit hype, fucking ubisoft


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2007)

The clash of ninja games bore me to no end...

they are all the freakin same thing...

At least Rise of Ninja has a different fighting style, cuz the other ones suck...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> The clash of ninja games bore me to no end...
> 
> they are all the freakin same thing...
> 
> At least Rise of Ninja has a different fighting style, cuz the other ones suck...



Yeah a shitty fighting style. Atleast Clash of ninja has some stragey to it. Sure both ROTN and Clash of ninja are fighting games WITH naruto characters, it's just Clash does it better. Nither have shit on NH or accle series though, those are NARUTO games with fighting for sure. Fan service = win.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2007)

Naruto Clash of Ninja 4 is to this day the best anime fighting game made. Period.

The NH series is one of the clunkiest fighting systems I've ever seen...fan service is the only thing it has for it...

I should get RoN tomorrow to try out...


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 4, 2007)

The NH PS2 games are awesome, I don't know what u guys are saying. And the 360 Naruto game kinda sucks (tradin it in tuesday). Probably gonna pick Wii Naruto and CoD4 instead.


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2007)

Wait, Rise of a Ninja is bad? So I shouldn't buy it?


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 4, 2007)

Rent it, but don't buy. The core fighting system is severely lacking


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*runs around in circles waving hands*I'm getting a wii!I'm getting a wii!I'm getting a- *falls on floor*...Wii.




RON is not good..Nonsense!I'm gonna get it once I get a 36-...UN is not good either!Uder nonsense *hmph*...Wii's rule.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Naruto Clash of Ninja 4 is to this day the best *NARUTO* fighting game made IN YOUR OPINION.
> 
> The NH series is one of the clunkiest fighting systems I've ever seen...fan service is the only thing it has for it...
> 
> I should get RoN tomorrow to try out...



Fixed. DBZ is still alot more fun then any of the clash games. DBZB3, DBZBT2-3 are better, best anime game period. 

NH clunkiest? What? Did you even play it? It's just like super smash with Naruto characters...

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MKQ7qf6hp5w[/YOUTUBE]




Clunky How so?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Naruto Clash of Ninja 4 is to this day the best anime fighting game made. Period.
> 
> The NH series is one of the clunkiest fighting systems I've ever seen...fan service is the only thing it has for it...
> 
> I should get RoN tomorrow to try out...



Have you ever played DBZ: BT3?

Also

I have Narutimate Hero 3 for the PS2. I can't seem to find my cheating devices to play them again so I'll wait for a PS3 release. Hopefully, it will provide.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Naruto Clash of Ninja 4 is to this day the best anime fighting game made. Period.



Oh god no.

Bleach DS/DS2 or even JoJo's Bizarre Adventure is better than GNT4.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh god no.
> 
> Bleach DS/DS2 or even JoJo's Bizarre Adventure is better than GNT4.



Don't forget Jump Ultimate Superstars.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure



Shizzow just PSYCHO CRUSHA'D the debate of best anime fighting game :3


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *Naruto Clash of Ninja 4 is to this day the best anime fighting game made. Period.*
> 
> The NH series is one of the clunkiest fighting systems I've ever seen...fan service is the only thing it has for it...
> 
> I should get RoN tomorrow to try out...



LOLZ, compared to DBZ:BT series and the Bleach DS series, the Clash of Ninja series doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> NH clunkiest? What? Did you even play it? It's just like super smash with Naruto characters...


How can a 2-player game be like Smash Brothers? You are confused, it's CoN that is like a Naruto Smash Bros. and THAT is why it's so great.



crazymtf said:


> Clunky How so?


The controls and combos and just the fighting system all around does not feel good to me. It's much better it seems in the newest one than the abysmal first one, but playing through it felt more like a chore to me than actually fun. 



Birkin said:


> Have you ever played DBZ: BT3?


No, I have it on reserve. It will probably be better than any of the Naruto games...although I'm a total sucker for 4 player fighters...



Donkey Show said:


> Bleach DS/DS2 or even JoJo's Bizarre Adventure is better than GNT4.


YES. You are correct. I had forgotten all about Bleach.



Desert Bus said:


> Don't forget Jump Ultimate Superstars.


This too.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> How can a 2-player game be like Smash Brothers? You are confused, it's CoN that is like a Naruto Smash Bros. and THAT is why it's so great.
> 
> The controls and combos and just the fighting system all around does not feel good to me. It's much better it seems in the newest one than the abysmal first one, but playing through it felt more like a chore to me than actually fun.
> 
> ...



CON is nothing like super smash, with four player yeah but the battle system is way different. I'm not confused, sure it's only 2 players in naruto for PS2 but it's still the same battle system as SSB while clash of ninja battle system is like DOA *Not nearly as good, of course *


----------



## Birkin (Nov 4, 2007)

I actually laughed horribly out loud when someone said they wanted life bars in SSBB


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 4, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Shizzow just PSYCHO CRUSHA'D the debate of best anime fighting game :3



WRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I actually laughed horribly out loud when someone said they wanted life bars in SSBB



I wouldn't mind it. It'd make some of the cheap tourney players actually have to fight you...

Stamina mode FTW!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2007)

Just my video for manhunt 2. I beat it, lots of fun  


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=N22Y0aosyQ8[/YOUTUBE]




P.S. - if you don't like the video please don't comment. Last time i got modded with another guy for it, thanks.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 4, 2007)

SMB3 on VC tomorrow 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfk_1y3NsQQ&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

Nexas said:


> SMB3 on VC tomorrow
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfk_1y3NsQQ&eurl[/YOUTUBE]



Sweet although It's always been my 3rd favriot Mario game. Next to 64 and World. World being my favriote right now.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 5, 2007)

SMB > SMB3 > SM64 > SMW > SMB2 > SMS

That first > is very tiny. I've gone back and forth many times in my life on whether or not SMB or SMB3 was my favorite game of all time (OoT gets thrown in the debate at times too). I finally set on SMB, I think it has a special spot because it was the first game I ever played and is what got me into video games...but SMB3 was just unbelievably well made, and who could beat that Wizard hype? 

SMB3, at least for it's time, was what I feel can be called as close to perfection in game design as we've ever seen in gaming.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> SMB > SMB3 > SM64 > SMW > SMB2 > SMS
> 
> That first > is very tiny. I've gone back and forth many times in my life on whether or not SMB or SMB3 was my favorite game of all time (OoT gets thrown in the debate at times too). I finally set on SMB, I think it has a special spot because it was the first game I ever played and is what got me into video games...but SMB3 was just unbelievably well made, and who could beat that Wizard hype?
> 
> SMB3, at least for it's time, was what I feel can be called as close to perfection in game design as we've ever seen in gaming.



The best game evar Is Desert Bus. Don't deny that you loved the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 5, 2007)

Why not a KoF title for VC yet????

...not counting Fatal Fury......


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Where is Donkey Kong Country 3 

Also, does there exist HD component cables for the GameCube?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

SMB3>SMW2>SMW>SMB>LL>SMB2>Every other Mario spin-off>SMS

My views :3


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Your views are non-valid


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Your views are non-valid



How so? 

SMW2 in my opinion, is the best Mario game most people haven't played >:3


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Super Mario World > Most of those

And the reason your views are invalid, take a guess


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

Birkin said:


> And the reason your views are invalid, take a guess



Because you are the "true" fan on this forum?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Fuck yes I am


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey......

IM the true fan of this forum....

What the hell are you guys talking bout eh?

.....LOL


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Resident Evil so shut it... kid


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Resident Evil so shut it... kid



Lol just cause you give to much credit to a shitty gameplay system doesn't mean your the true fan


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Resident Evil so shut it... kid



Oh, RE? XD

I don't consider myself a true fan of that, I like it, but not a whole much so compared to other things.

I'm more of a Konami man than a Capcom man, if I can say so.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

I am the true fan, so get lost... homo


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 5, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Where is Donkey Kong Country 3
> 
> Also, does there exist HD component cables for the GameCube?



There is no such thing as "HD" component cables for the cube.  Just component cables which are insanely hard to find and probably overpriced right now. =P


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I am the true fan, so get lost... homo



I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE, BUT WHAT AM I?

WHAT AM I FIGHTING FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

As long as there are something to improve the colors and everything, it would be greatly appreciated. I did however, find PS2 ones.

The GameCube is great as it is though, I mean Resident Evil, can you go wrong 

Oh, and I actually found and bought Outbreak File #1 today. Maybe gonna order #2. Now I need the Gun Survivor series.

But it's slightly confusing. Gun Survivor 3: Dino Crisis? What the hell does this have to do with RE?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

Birkin said:


> As long as there are something to improve the colors and everything, it would be greatly appreciated. I did however, find PS2 ones.
> 
> The GameCube is great as it is though, I mean Resident Evil, can you go wrong
> 
> ...



I think the Gun Survivor series is just a series that turns survival series into shooters? That'd explain Dino Crisis.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, but why is this the line-up

Gun Survivor
Gun Survivor 2: Code Veronica
Gun Survivor 3: Dino Crisis
Gun Survivor 4: Dead Aim

That's basically it. I don't understand what DC has to do with RE at all.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

Wasn't it made by the same guys that did RE?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't done much background story on it, but dinosaurs? It can't be related.

Imagine a T-virus infected dinosaur


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not going that far to say they exist in the same continuity, but they ARE both done by Shinji Mikami, hence the similarities.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why not a KoF title for VC yet????
> 
> ...not counting Fatal Fury......



well, where's my TMNT IV and Super Mario Kart (SNES) game?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> well, where's my TMNT IV and Super Mario Kart (SNES) game?



Theres a little trouble with that one will probably get It around TMNT 2.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 6, 2007)

> SMB > SMB3 > SM64 > SMW > SMB2 > SMS






*This game is
<3 <3 <3
*​


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 6, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *This game is
> <3 <3 <3
> *​



Your just saying the obvious dude just saying the obvious.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 6, 2007)

So how many of you guys. Have watched all the videos of the game. I'm talking about the spoiler stuff. I have to admit it. I have! All of them, and you know what. I'm not sad that I did. I can't wait to play. 

Is anyone else getting Mario and Sonic tomorrow?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> So how many of you guys. Have watched all the videos of the game. I'm talking about the spoiler stuff. I have to admit it. I have! All of them, and you know what. I'm not sad that I did. I can't wait to play.
> 
> Is anyone else getting Mario and Sonic tomorrow?



I didn't want to spoil myself. 

And no, another shitty game filled with shitty minigames, pass for sure.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2007)

...I want to try out SMG...

Just a little more....... just a little more...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 6, 2007)

SMG seriously feels like a very pretty Mario 64 to start off...and then you hit a planet and your whole world gets turned upside down...literally... 

Unrelated aside: Rise of Ninja is officially crap after about an hour of play...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> SMG seriously feels like a very pretty Mario 64 to start off...and then you hit a planet and your whole world gets turned upside down...literally...
> *
> Unrelated aside: Rise of Ninja is officially crap after about an hour of play..*.



Speak the truth!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 6, 2007)

I heard Rise of Ninja was fun when travelling through Konoha.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 6, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I heard Rise of Ninja was fun when travelling through Konoha.


I heard that's the only thing that's fun.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2007)

What people are saying here is really different from what's said about the game by other people. Kinda surprising considering this is a Naruto Forum, really.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 6, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I heard Rise of Ninja was fun when travelling through Konoha.



Like I said, for about an hour.

This Action-Adventure-Platforming-Racing-RPG-Fighter just doesn't know what it wants to be and doesn't do any part particularly well and it all gets VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY repetitive pretty quick. It's sad too because the combat system is interesting, had a really great concept behind it...

I'll stick to Clash of Ninja thanx...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2007)

DQM: Joker is OUT! with a 7.9! Picking this bitch up TOMORROW!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 6, 2007)

I was thinking of picking DGM Joker and FFXII Revent Wings up when they came out for the DS. But I had enough of RPGs after the second Digimon World for the DS.

I'm going to stay away from RPGs for quite awhile now.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I was thinking of picking DGM Joker and FFXII Revent Wings up when they came out for the DS. But I had enough of RPGs after the second Digimon World for the DS.
> 
> I'm going to stay away from RPGs for quite awhile now.



Friend gonna give me DIGIMON world 2 for my birthday so i'll wait. FF12 looks shit on DS but DQM looks awesome, can't wait.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> DQM: Joker is OUT! with a 7.9! Picking this bitch up TOMORROW!



Sweet I don't know why but I was dissapointed with Pokeymans DS. This looks alot better.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 7, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Is anyone else getting Mario and Sonic tomorrow?





crazymtf said:


> And no, another shitty game filled with shitty minigames, pass for sure.



Doesn't seem so shitty to me:

*IGN Rating 7.9*
"Nintendo and SEGA host a mascot mash-up in this entertaining, surprisingly addictive ode to the Olympic games."



I may have to pick it up, party games and such are always great when a group of friends are around 

I am sure it's far from amazing though lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

At least it isn't Mario Party bad 

I swear, that series should have died on the same fucking platform it started on...


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> At least it isn't Mario Party bad
> 
> I swear, that series should have died on the same fucking platform it started on...


Mario party is a good game for groups


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, it is. But it wouldn't be my choice for a party game. I'd rather go with a shooter or racing game.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> At least it isn't Mario Party bad
> 
> I swear, that series should have died on the same fucking platform it started on...



It shoulda just done a Mario Kart, ONE GAME PER CONSOLE, NO MORE. Quality over quantity plz...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It shoulda just done a Mario Kart, ONE GAME PER CONSOLE, NO MORE. Quality over quantity plz...



Really they should just take the mini-games from wario-ware and make them into a board game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Doesn't seem so shitty to me:
> 
> *IGN Rating 7.9*
> "Nintendo and SEGA host a mascot mash-up in this entertaining, surprisingly addictive ode to the Olympic games."
> ...



None of my friends except one like anything on Wii sports and that's suppose to be a party game? My friends like real games, so Sonic & mario is just another shitty party game, lol, super smash is where it at.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2007)

Dude, Mario and Sonic is pretty damn fun when I played it at E 4 All.  It's weird but it works really well.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 7, 2007)

DS, hyped about UC? If you aren't, shoot yoself


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> Mario party is a good game for groups



Mario Party games are only good in parties when they are playing Mario Party 2 or 3..

any others just suck...

Wariowaresmooth moves is a GREAT party game...


----------



## Akuma (Nov 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Mario Party games are only good in parties when they are playing Mario Party 2 or 3..
> 
> any others just suck...
> 
> Wariowaresmooth moves is a GREAT party game...




Agreed i wish i could get my money back for mario party 8 that games fucking boring, but wario ware is awesome.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2007)

Tagline: "The greatest Nintendo platformer ever made?"
Score Breakdown: Presentation/Graphics/Replay - 9.5, Sound/Gameplay - 10, Total - 9.7



			
				Matt's Blog said:
			
		

> As for Galaxy, it's incredible -- Wii's best game, and my hat is off to Nintendo's Tokyo studio. I rarely ask for straight-up sequels, but damn, I wouldn't be at all disappointed if we saw a Galaxy 2, perhaps with more physics-based puzzles to boot.
> 
> If you haven't pre-ordered yet, don't hesitate.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Tagline: "The greatest Nintendo platformer ever made?"
> Score Breakdown: Presentation/Graphics/Replay - 9.5, Sound/Gameplay - 10, Total - 9.7



Sweet I thought they would only give it a 9.5.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 7, 2007)

Why is Europe always so late? :/


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Tagline: "The greatest Nintendo platformer ever made?"
> Score Breakdown: Presentation/Graphics/Replay - 9.5, Sound/Gameplay - 10, Total - 9.7



Looks like it's not the best so far for nin


Still can't wait.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It shoulda just done a Mario Kart, ONE GAME PER CONSOLE, NO MORE. Quality over quantity plz...



It's Hudson, the creator of Bomberman. The same company that has made well over *50* games with the exact same gameplay.

Mario Party follows suit, but just isn't a great box for gameplay, where Bomberman is.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Looks like it's not the best so far for nin
> 
> 
> Still can't wait.



Back than they where less critical so yeah It's still could be considered better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2007)

@desert

The thing is his ending comments do not match up for what is considering to be that score.. He puts it to make it like it should have gotten a 10.. 

here I will quote someone from IGN insider that says it perfectly.


A couple things now that I have read the complete review:

A 9.5 for graphics when one of the captions for a picture is: "Galaxy is Wii's prettiest game."

Second, let's take a look at IGN's rating guide:


    9.0 to 9.9
    A fantastic achievement with only minor flaws or imperfections. If a game scores a 9.0 or better you know it's a great title with just enough imperfections to let you know they're for real. Games of this caliber are must-haves, even if you're not particularly fond of the genre. 



and

    10.0
    Virtually flawless. *No game is absolutely perfect*, but 10s represent the pinnacle of gaming brilliance. It doesn't get any better than this. This is like winning the lottery on your birthday. It takes a rare and special game to earn a perfect 10 from IGN.



Now let's look at Matt's closing comment (pay attention to the bolded sections)


    Galaxy isn't quite perfect. There are some minor issues -- tiny blemishes, if you will, hiding on the backside of a supermodel. There's the auto-camera, which works exceptionally well most of the time, but every so often stumbles. And there's the overall difficulty -- a little too easy to 60 stars and to defeat bosses for my tastes. But even with these potential drawbacks, *Nintendo's Tokyo studio has created a platformer that deserves its place among the very best and will surely be remembered in another decade as a classic. *



Matt's closing comments fit very much in line with what IGN would define as a 10, however he fails to give it such a score because of what, "tiny blemishes"? IGN even states that no game is absolutely perfect. In all honesty, I think Matt has become a pansy (I wanted to use a different word here) in terms of his reviews. He's afraid to give a game a 10, plain and simple, even if the way he describes the game fits perfectly in line with what IGN defines a 10 as.

Now, I'm not saying a 9.7 is a bad score, like IGN states, a game with that score is a "must have." But if a game that "will surely be remembered in another decade as a classic" isn't worthy of a 10, then I don't know what is.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2007)

Still highest rated next gen game so far on the site.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @desert
> 
> The thing is his ending comments do not match up for what is considering to be that score.. He puts it to make it like it should have gotten a 10..
> 
> ...



There Is that side to theres also the diffrent reviewers side to It to. 

However the main thing that I think kept It from being just a minor blemish. Is the camera wich would have probably been a better way to close It instead.

But still I didn't say It shouldn't have gotten a ten myself. But that still doesn't change the fact It could have been better.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a question, regarding GC games on the Wii;

Do they look better on the Wii on an HDTV then they do on the GC with an HDTV? :X


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2007)

^ The same, really.  The Wii pretty much shuts down and becomes a Cube anyway when you throw in a GC game and still uses the same graphical tech as the GC before it.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Looks like it's not the best so far for nin



Ummm...no?




@The Score Topic: The way Matt talked, I definitely think a 9.7 is about .1 or .2 points shy of what it deserved. I'm kinda suspicious too because that happens to be the average of the parts, which isn't fair in my opinion because for some stupid reason IGN does a .5 scale for each part of a review even though it's a 100 point scale for the total score. Personally I think it deserves a 10 in graphics too. I was no less impressed playing SMG than I was Bioshock...

Still, as crazy pointed out, it is the highest rated next-gen title to date across both consoles and handhelds and even the PC (HL2 got a 9.7 too)...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Ummm...no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not fair to compare a review for a game re-published. When it came out it was rated even higher then Galaxy. 

BTW got Dragon Quest Joker - Sickness indeed


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Not fair to compare a review for a game re-published. When it came out it was rated even higher then Galaxy.



Can I get some backup on the absolute ridiculousness of this statement?

Super Mario Galaxy is better than Super Mario 64. End of argument.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 8, 2007)

Too me it seems like most sites are afraid to give the game a 100. There is always talk about how the Wii is not a true next gen system. How could they honestly give a Wii game a better score then a Nex Gen 360 and PS3 games The Wii is a inferior system , but has a superior game. Ya Right. So that's why i think most scores have been close, but no cigar. Look at some of the scores. All of a sudden they are taking off points for story, Like A Mario game has ever had a complex story.
A High 90 gives Wii a respected AAA, at the same time not disrepescting the Superior of the PS3 and 360's Next Gen games.

Also Donkey check you PM. I sent you my Wii Friend Code, and You haven't reply yet.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, it really seems like a shift from a few years ago. Most places, especially IGN, are afraid to give ANYTHING a 10. In fact, I suspect most operate on a rule to _never_ give one out on the theory there can always be some thing better...

Personally, I think review scores are done all wrong, but that's a whole different rant...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Can I get some backup on the absolute ridiculousness of this statement?
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy is better than Super Mario 64. End of argument.



Well of course it's better, as everything is now looking/playing/sounding better. But they said nintendo best platformer of all time *Right? Or did i read that wrong* and obviously it's wrong for them seeing as it didn't even surpass 64 in the score they gave it.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

But that has to do with the scoring system changing over the years, it's not the games...

The scale for scoring these days is drastically different then nearly a decade ago, really it's stupid to compare games just on points, especially within a .1 difference, it just doesn't hold.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> But that has to do with the scoring system changing over the years, it's not the games...
> 
> The scale for scoring these days is drastically different then nearly a decade ago, really it's stupid to compare games just on points, especially within a .1 difference, it just doesn't hold.



Did it really change that much? Not that i care about reviews all that much *Duh, check out my collection * But i thought IGN kept it's scoring the same. Anyway i was never a huge fan of mario, don't get me wrong i enjoyed 64 but still can't say it's in my top 5 or 10, but mario galaxy looks just as fun if not more so. Platformers have always been very fun IMO. Huge jak and daxter fan


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Did it really change that much? Not that i care about reviews all that much *Duh, check out my collection * But i thought IGN kept it's scoring the same. Anyway i was never a huge fan of mario, don't get me wrong i enjoyed 64 but still can't say it's in my top 5 or 10, but mario galaxy looks just as fun if not more so. Platformers have always been very fun IMO. Huge jak and daxter fan



For me I would put Mario at the top Jak and daxter in second and Ratchet and Clank as my 3rd. As far as platformers go that Is. I've never reallly been that big of Sonic fan to be honest.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> For me I would put Mario at the top Jak and daxter in second and Ratchet and Clank as my 3rd. As far as platformers go that Is. I've never reallly been that big of Sonic fan to be honest.



Oh i enjoy sonic, but the old ones. As for Those series. For the gameplay my fav is R&C for the share amount of weapons but in terms of story and design Jak easily. Mario plays really well but it's story and characters have never been very good to me. So to me it goes 
Jak 
Mario
R&C

For total gameplay/design/weapons and so on.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Too me it seems like most sites are afraid to give the game a 100. There is always talk about how the Wii is not a true next gen system. How could they honestly give a Wii game a better score then a Nex Gen 360 and PS3 games The Wii is a inferior system , but has a superior game. Ya Right. So that's why i think most scores have been close, but no cigar. Look at some of the scores. All of a sudden they are taking off points for story, Like A Mario game has ever had a complex story.
> A High 90 gives Wii a respected AAA, at the same time not disrepescting the Superior of the PS3 and 360's Next Gen games.
> 
> Also Donkey check you PM. I sent you my Wii Friend Code, and You haven't reply yet.



Ah sorry, I hardly check my PMs.  I'll add you right now.  Mine is on that big list in the Online Section.

And Galaxy is the *Game of the Forever.*  It's so game of the forever that I'll do 120 stars again.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh i enjoy sonic, but the old ones. As for Those series. For the gameplay my fav is R&C for the share amount of weapons but in terms of story and design Jak easily. Mario plays really well but it's story and characters have never been very good to me. So to me it goes
> Jak
> Mario
> R&C
> ...



The old ones are good Sonic adveture 1 and 2 to. But the series just never rubs right with me. It's just the fact that I'm a more of a Sony and Nintendo fan. 

But seriously dude how can you not like a story with "Sorry your Princess is in another castle".


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> The old ones are good Sonic adveture 1 and 2 to. But the series just never rubs right with me. It's just the fact that I'm a more of a Sony and Nintendo fan.
> 
> But seriously dude how can you not like a story with "Sorry your Princess is in another castle".



Lol i just like Jak's story alot, especially the thirds.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lol i just like Jak's story alot, especially the thirds.



Me to I've always thought of It as sort of a cartoon mixed with a game.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So to me it goes
> Jak
> Mario
> R&C



Do me a favor. Cease to exist. 

Seriously though...ugh...you know what...I'm not even going there...just...ugh...my brain hurts so bad right now...I need to go kick a puppy or something...


----------



## TheWon (Nov 8, 2007)

Mario is the best. It's still the only plat former where it's just as fun running around doing nothing as it is playing the game.
In Mario 64 I spend hours just running and jumping in the court yard. The parts of Galaxy i have played felt the same way. Trying to Long jump, triple or wall jump to some out of reach area is so fulfilling.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Do me a favor. Cease to exist.
> 
> Seriously though...ugh...you know what...I'm not even going there...just...ugh...my brain hurts so bad right now...I need to go kick a puppy or something...



You know i'll let this one go since i did attack you for dare putting a anime game on your top 10 best games but lets not do another 2 page argument resulting in most likely my 11th ban


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You know i'll let this one go since i did attack you for dare putting a anime game on your top 10 best games but lets not do another 2 page argument resulting in most likely my 11th ban



11 bans darn that's alot I've only got one ban and a ban stopping me from posting threads. The last one I can talk about It I kinda got banned for posting to many threads in the blender. Back when I was pure fucking fail in the blender.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You know i'll let this one go since i did attack you for dare putting a anime game on your top 10 best games but lets not do another 2 page argument resulting in most likely my 11th ban



......11 bans........


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......11 bans........



Shut up...lol, ok it is funny.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Wii Fit now awesome! Snowboarding!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Wii Fit now awesome! Snowboarding!



Wouldn't play that shit for free


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Must have, 10 out of 10. If you don't buy it you'll get fat and shit demons...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Wii Fit? More like Wii 80% Shit*

*The sole exception is the Snowboarding element

I grow tired of these collaborations of mini-games being spurted onto the Wii, as when one comes, another like, 4 are announced.

It is a endless vortex of the non-game.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

= more casual games = more sales = more 3rd party developers = more hardcore games too


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, that indeed is true but it also means for me; = more games I just shrug off.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I'm going to check it out. Some of you guys act like you never wasted money on a game before. Admit it we all have bought a turd before. So why not take a chance on a new experience. God Game had something to do with it. So it might be cool, and if you don't know who God Game is then you don't play games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Well I'm going to check it out. Some of you guys act like you never wasted money on a game before. Admit it we all have bought a turd before. So why not take a chance on a new experience. God Game had something to do with it. So it might be cool, and if you don't know who God Game is then you don't play games.



Oh, I've wasted money before, habeeb me. But, I just REALLY grow tired of the concept of games just composed of mini-games, and this even predates the Wii. Really, I have hated mini-game collections since those bootleg 52 in one carts for the Game Boy. The only decent series was Mario Party, and that got stale on the N64, and it started there. And WarioWare *Shoots self for ignorance*

I'm not saying the game will be a terrible cluster fuck like Sonic 06, but I just really hate games of that concept, hence my large expression of dislike towards it. Even if Castlevania came out with a mini-game collection, I would easily pass it. I think that should clarify I don't hate it because it simply seems casual or anything of that nature.

Also, God Game isn't perfect, no developer is. He is just well credited for making some of the best games around. So, just because he has a hand in this doesn't automatically make it amazing. He had a hand in Devil World, a cheap Pac-Man clone. Even other talented developers like Igarashi, Itagaki, and Kojima who all have a reputation of quality games, sometimes have hands in not so stellar games.

Inb4flames due to not understanding my point.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Well I'm going to check it out. Some of you guys act like you never wasted money on a game before. Admit it we all have bought a turd before. So why not take a chance on a new experience. God Game had something to do with it. So it might be cool, and if you don't know who God Game is then you don't play games.



I don't even like games like wario ware, only real games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I don't even like games like wario ware, only real games.



Stupid fucking me, I forgot all about Warioware.

*Edits original post*


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I don't even like games like wario ware, only real games.



Your missing out.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

I think crazy likes to miss out on the most fun things in life...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I think crazy likes to miss out on the most fun things in life...



Or maybe he just doesn't have people to play Wario with..


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

shoko86 said:


> Or maybe he just doesn't have people to play Wario with..



None of my friends care for those stupid games but one and he doesn't play many games. My friends play games like fighting/shooting/action. Fighting is a big one when we get together. From Fight night to tekken to dead or alive. Shooting is more online friends. Action is seperate but most of my friends play. We all played god of war/ninja gaiden/devil may cry and so on. 

So i have friends who play "Real" games, but nobody who plays stupid minigames, we hate them.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Stupid Americans and their machismo...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Stupid Americans and their machismo...



Hey, he just dislikes them as I do.

I don't think they are "stupid", just not my kinda thing.

And..aren't you American? XD


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> None of my friends care for those stupid games but one and he doesn't play many games. My friends play games like fighting/shooting/action. Fighting is a big one when we get together. From Fight night to tekken to dead or alive. Shooting is more online friends. Action is seperate but most of my friends play. We all played god of war/ninja gaiden/devil may cry and so on.
> 
> So i have friends who play "Real" games, but nobody who plays stupid minigames, we hate them.



 Your comment makes me sad. 

Oh well, Different strokes for different folks.  

Anywho, I do agree that Wario ware is a bit lame though. Its only fun when you play with at least 3 people. Any less is not fun. 

Well, I play Naruto4 (Japanese version for the GC.. but moved on the the Wii currently). Have any of you played that one? Im having a hard time finding people who play that game. Mostly everyone is into the Naruto game for the ps2.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Stupid Americans and their machismo...



Yes because playing tekken or dead or alive makes your "Macho" and it's not fun... No it's IS fun. Unlike fucking sonic and Mario Olympics where you throw a sand bag as far as you can. Yeah SOOOO FUN, i forget how fun that could be  Plus coming from me who hates heroes like Master chief and Marcus from gears, should show you i don't like the same "American" hero shit. 

Really, people and there dumb fucking assumptions.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

My assumptions are not inaccurate, your mindset has to do with why you can't enjoy some amazing games. Anyone who doesn't think Mario is the greatest platformer ever has an issue.



Goofy Titan said:


> And..aren't you American? XD



Only because my parents suck...I will always be the Japanese Scot in spirit...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Only because my parents suck...I will always be the Japanese Scot in spirit...



You did seem a bit weeaboo, but all of us are, to an extent.

But...a Scotteh? Bah, mein Irish blood shall devour you!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> My assumptions are not inaccurate, your mindset has to do with why you can't enjoy some amazing games. Anyone who doesn't think Mario is the greatest platformer ever has an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Only because my parents suck...I will always be the Japanese Scot in spirit...



I said i thought Mario does platforming the best. I just like Jak's story, design, and so on more. There all 9 ^ games for me. I do enjoy amazing games, I'm sure I'll live without playing games like warioware with it's great fart noise games and sonic and mario Olympics. .


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

You may live...but it'll be a much more sad and bleaker world you live in...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You may live...but it'll be a much more sad and bleaker world you live in...



Wasting my life playing those games would make my world more sad


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

But..but..why would it be sadder? Can't we all just get along? ;__;

I could make cupcakes.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You did seem a bit weeaboo, but all of us are, to an extent.
> 
> But...a Scotteh? Bah, mein Irish blood shall devour you!



I have a bit of French blood myself.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> I have a bit of French blood myself.



Now here's someone we can all make peace and hate together...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Now here's someone we can all make peace and hate together...



You said what I was scared to say 

<333 the French either way.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Now here's someone we can all make peace and hate together...



Don't worry I'm mostly American plus my french blood Is from before the where total wusses.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2007)

Ugh, you all shame me.  Mario and Sonic is Wii Sports 2 in spirit.  This game is awesome, no joke.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> Don't worry I'm mostly American plus my french blood Is from before the where total wusses.



Your blood comes from before time itself!?!? 

Ok I'll stop now lol



Donkey Show said:


> Ugh, you all shame me.  Mario and Sonic is Wii Sports 2 in spirit.  This game is awesome, no joke.



Tell it like it is DS, put the haters in their place.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Your blood comes from before time itself!?!?
> 
> Ok I'll stop now lol
> 
> ...



Yes you see Besert Bus Is an awfull game created by hate It's self. Beacuase It is a prank on who ever plays It. Those 8 hours change a person.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ugh, you all shame me.  Mario and Sonic is Wii Sports 2 in spirit.  This game is awesome, no joke.



Qft.

Really, all I hear is blah blah blah I'm elitist and a "true gamer"  Gah that term just writhes with stupidity.

It's really laughable how easily people write off games. If these sorts of games aren't for you, then fine, but that doesn't make them crap, stupid, or any other shallow minded comments you may have about them.


Anyway, this seems like last years console wars all over again xD
_And we know who came out on top ^^_


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Qft.
> 
> Really, all I hear is blah blah blah I'm elitist and a "true gamer"  Gah that term just writhes with stupidity.
> 
> ...


Yeah the 360.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 9, 2007)

Well the Wii has sold more than the 360 in a years time, and changed/is still changing the way gaming industry works. But I'd still give my vote to the 360 over the PSFail any day.

And yeah, I do have all three. And my PS3 hasn't been played in... I dunno how long. Ratchet and Clank will cause me to dust it off though. And I may pick up Warhawk aswell.
But 2 good games out of a year doesn't bode well in my eyes. I will admit there may be one or two more lurking out there, but it's been pretty lackluster all around.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Really, all I hear is blah blah blah I'm elitist and a "true gamer"  Gah that term just writhes with stupidity.
> 
> It's really laughable how easily people write off games. If these sorts of games aren't for you, then fine, but that doesn't make them crap, stupid, or any other shallow minded comments you may have about them.



Are my views of that kin? I didn't simply write them off as stupid, I just know they aren't my kinda game.

Besides, the only person who spurs the word "true" around here is Goku/Birkin for his affection to RE <3


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2007)

Calm down children... calm down.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Calm down children... calm down.



Yes daddy Char ;___;

You are 3 times as fatherly as all of us combined.

though, the question I recently asked was 0% hostile. I am just curious to how others perceive my views.


----------



## Pein (Nov 9, 2007)

shoko86 said:


> Your missing out.


indeed you need a breather from shooting aliens/terrorists/police sometimes and do some yoga lol


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

It's all just sex and popsicles...


Also, Super Mario Galaxy is currently the 2nd greatest game of all time based on total reviews average...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, thats somewhat unfair, as older games don't have as many reviews.

But, hooray for mr gay!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

1. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time............... 97.6%
2. Super Mario Galaxy........................................ 97.3%
3. The Orange Box............................................ 96.5%
4. Soul Calibur.................................................  96.4%
5. Metroid Prime............................................... 96.3%
6. Metal Gear Solid...........................................  95.9%
6. Resident Evil 4.............................................. 95.9%
7. Super Mario 64.............................................. 95.7%
8. GoldenEye 007.............................................. 95.6%
8. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.............. 95.6%
8. Half-Life 2.................................................... 95.6%
9. Halo: Combat Evolved..................................... 95.5%
10. Bioshock..................................................... 95.3%


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes daddy Char ;___;
> 
> You are 3 times as fatherly as all of us combined.
> 
> though, the question I recently asked was 0% hostile. I am just curious to how others perceive my views.



I think your's are less hostile than most here.  You're a good boy.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Are my views of that kin? I didn't simply write them off as stupid, I just know they aren't my kinda game.
> 
> Besides, the only person who spurs the word "true" around here is Goku/Birkin for his affection to RE <3



Nah yours were fine, you we're quite civil about them xD

And yeah... Goku w/ his RE.... lmao



nmaster64 said:


> 1. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time............... 97.6% *NINTENDO*
> 2. Super Mario Galaxy........................................ 97.3% *NINTENDO*
> 3. The Orange Box............................................ 96.5%
> 4. Soul Calibur.................................................  96.4%
> ...



Gotta love that


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

wow super mario galaxy is that good?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

> 1. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time............... 97.6% (Nintendo)
> 2. Super Mario Galaxy........................................ 97.3% (Nintendo)
> 3. The Orange Box............................................ 96.5% (Valve)
> 4. Soul Calibur.................................................  96.4% (Namco)
> ...


^ In all fairness...

But yeah, it's obvious nobody makes games like Nintendo. And for the most part pre-N64 era games aren't included in this...



Devil Akuma said:


> wow super mario galaxy is that good?



Oh god yes. Just ask DS...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I think your's are less hostile than most here.  You're a good boy.



Am I good boy?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> wow super mario galaxy is that good?



One word: Yes.

Just by looking at clips I can easily, without question, say it is light years beyond Sunshine and 64.

And this is coming from someone who had doubt since day 1 as this same team did a lukewarm Donkey Kong game.



nmaster64 said:


> But yeah, it's obvious nobody makes games like Nintendo. And for the most part pre-N64 era games aren't included in this...



My point in it being slightly unfair. It seems to be N64 on, forgetting a lot of older games, which are better than some of those games on that list even to this day.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

Sunshine wasnt that great, but im getting galaxy tuesday hopeing to not get disapointed.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> ^ In all fairness...
> 
> But yeah, it's obvious nobody makes games like Nintendo. And for the most part pre-N64 era games aren't included in this....



Oh yeah indeed, I just meant console wise of course. But Nintendo does still dominate that list developer wise as well.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> My point in it being slightly unfair. It seems to be N64 on, forgetting a lot of older games, which are better than some of those games on that list even to this day.



Games just weren't big enough to have dozens and dozens of sources of game reviews like today...

I definitely think that Top 10 would be different otherwise. It'd be much more Nintendo heavy...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Sunshine wasnt that great, but im getting galaxy tuesday hopeing to not get disapointed.



Look at it this way, there is only one Galaxy slightly like Sunshine, and thats because it's a beach.

You have well over 30 others with nothing offered that Sunshine did.

If anything, look at Sunshine as an expansion pack. Looking as it's own game only leads to sadness and disappointment, but if you look as it via an expansion pack, it can't really disappoint. It slightly expands the mold 64 did, and isn't made to raise a bar over it's predecessor in most cases.



nmaster64 said:


> Games just weren't big enough to have dozens and dozens of sources of game reviews like today...
> 
> I definitely think that Top 10 would be different otherwise. It'd be much more Nintendo heavy...



I concur, but it's still unfair to see stuff like Goldeneye over games like Donkey Kong Country 2 or Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

wow thats a massive game


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> wow super mario galaxy is that good?



What the hell kind of question is that?


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry DS ive been hearing good things about it and it looks similar to most mario games. Just didnt really know what sets it apart.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Well the Wii has sold more than the 360 in a years time, and changed/is still changing the way gaming industry works. But I'd still give my vote to the 360 over the PSFail any day.
> 
> And yeah, I do have all three. And my PS3 hasn't been played in... I dunno how long. Ratchet and Clank will cause me to dust it off though. And I may pick up Warhawk aswell.
> But 2 good games out of a year doesn't bode well in my eyes. I will admit there may be one or two more lurking out there, but it's been pretty lackluster all around.


Why would you buy all three knowing bearly any games you like are on PS3? 

Waited till Wii got some games then bought it, seemed logical 

As for MG it's def on my top 5 as most wanted. But AC will come first, then MG Then week later ME and uncharted. Think i'm getting all great games in a matter of two weeks


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Sorry DS ive been hearing good things about it and it looks similar to most mario games. Just didnt really know what sets it apart.



Look at it this way.

Sunshine is viewed as a disappointment.

New Super Mario Bros. is often seen as a really good game but not memorable.

Galaxy is considered one of the best 3D platformers ever. And it isn't out everywhere in the world.

That is what sets it apart, my good man.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Just didnt really know what sets it apart.



Variety.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

Aww what sucks is that I have to wait until tuesday , you guys made me get overexcited.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Sorry DS ive been hearing good things about it and it looks similar to most mario games. Just didnt really know what sets it apart.



All Mario games *Main ones* have been good-great. Even sunshine which i didn't like much is still a well polished game, just needed more. But Galaxy is like Mario 64 all over again. Next to Goldeneye this game and super smash this game was played all the time *Mario 64* so just imagine this gen, a repeat, all new yet still the greatness of another Mario like 64...and that's why it's set apart. If you didn't understand just play the damn game


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey did you guys check out the previews of no more heroes? It looks pretty cool.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Hey did you guys check out the previews of no more heroes? It looks pretty cool.



Yeah, it looks cool, but what is the gameplay?


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

^It looks like a slower paced hack and slash with some rpg elements.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

It looks like pure awesomeness on a stick to me...


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

The only thing so far that ive seen about it thats bad is the voice acting, its horrible. It will probably more than make up for it with gameplay im sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

I seen stuff but never like a length gameplay clip, it looks fun can someone like give me a clip of a gameplay without cutting. Just someone playing.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 9, 2007)

The vids re so short, I don't even bother watching most of them.

But I'm hyped for No More Heroes.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah that vids arent really worth watching id wait like january for half way decent vids.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 9, 2007)

Have any of you watched the Nights vids on Gamevideos. It's seems like the stuck to the style of the original and the music is nice. That comes out in Dec.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Have any of you watched the Nights vids on Gamevideos. It's seems like the stuck to the style of the original and the music is nice. That comes out in Dec.



Two words; Sonic Team

That alone has destined that ugly looking game to failure. And like all 3D Sonic games made by Sonic Team, the environments are colorful, the music is good, but the gameplay will probably be dog vomit.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

The original nights wasnt that great IMO. pretty much what Goofy said.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 9, 2007)

I never played Night since I never owned a Saturn.  I was Anti-Sega back then.  However, I would like to try out the one for Wii.  I do have a feeling like Goofy Titan said, it's done by the Sonic Team, which have gone to shit since Sonic Heroes.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2007)

The strange thing is, people actually think Sonic Heroes is good, and people still buy the sonic games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> The strange thing is, people actually think Sonic Heroes is good, and people still buy the sonic games.



Heroes is good under one regard; its environments seem to be the closest to the original 3 games out of any 3D games.

Whats even worse is a game like Shadow the Hedgehog sold REALLY well when it came out on GC, and I think all versions of that game have been given their Greatest Hit/Platinum Hit/Players Choice title...

People buy a Sonic game on notion of the games of yore, as people do with Zelda, Mario and the like. The problem is the lore of yore doesn't change the fact that with Sonic, there is a awfully strong chance they are not buying anything decent.

I mean, shit, I really can't think of one good Sonic game made post-Dreamcast. They are either bad [3D] or barely decent [2D handheld]


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 10, 2007)

Sonic Rush and on a lesser scale, Sonic and the Secret Rings.  The less shitty friends, the better the game.


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2007)

DS, are you going to be doing a SMG review? Or won't you bother saying anything other than GOTF?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> DS, are you going to be doing a SMG review? Or won't you bother saying anything other than GOTF?



He gave his intake awhile back, pretty long and it told us alot of information.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> DS, are you going to be doing a SMG review? Or won't you bother saying anything other than GOTF?



Saddest Moment


<3


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard of the game called "Sadness" for the Wii?


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2007)

He had 50 stars back then, he has gotten all 120 stars now. XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2007)

Wondering which I should play through first when next week comes.

Super Mario Galaxy or Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 10, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Wondering which I should play through first when next week comes.
> 
> *Super Mario Galaxy* or Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles?



OMG, I'm going to cockslap you for thinking such an idea.



> He had 50 stars back then, he has gotten all 120 stars now. XD


It's about 180 now... >.>



> DS, are you going to be doing a SMG review? Or won't you bother saying anything other than GOTF?



Fine.  Game of the Mother Fucking Forever.


But I will do a final review now that I've dominated in my first run.  My score still stands though... 9.9999999999999999999999999/10  The flaws become very easily manageable and everything falls into place.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Wondering which I should play through first when next week comes.
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy or Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles?



That's like asking "Hey, should I play a game rated by a magazine to be 11/10 or a game that seems a lot like a House of the Dead ripoff?"

Really, it's almost a no contest. UR MR GAY.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Wondering which I should play through first when next week comes.
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy or Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles?



Whichever you think you'll get more enjoyment out of. Playing AC before mario.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 10, 2007)

Umbrella chronicles is gonna will be dust in the wind in comparison to mario :/


----------



## TheWon (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I love Mario and I will attach my self to my Wii till I get 240 stars. Saying that there are like 4 other games I  plan to at least open next week.

Resident Evil UC, Contra 4, Ultimate Mortal Kombat, and Geometry Wars Galaxies.
Right now I'm trying to play Mega Man ZX Adevnt, PHantom HourGlass, Zack/Wiki, Battatlion Wars 2, Man Hunt 2, and Metroid PRime 3. All before Galaxy. Now back to gaming.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm more of a fan of RE than Mario though. But I was just wondering.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I'm more of a fan of RE than Mario though. But I was just wondering.



So then play RE first  That would make sense anyway.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2007)

But this RE is different from the others which made me thnking...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2007)

Play Mario or kill yourself.

Those are the _only_ options one faces come tomorrow.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Play Mario or kill yourself.
> 
> Those are the _only_ options one faces come tomorrow.



Do you even have to say It.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Play Mario or kill yourself.
> 
> Those are the _only_ options one faces come tomorrow.



Tomorrow? Mean tuesday?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2007)

Or Wendesday?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2007)

Official release date is tomorrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Official release date is tomorrow.



You live in US? If so it's the 12th for official release date. Plus no shipping on Sunday.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry...Monday...my countdown counter rounded on me...

Most places got their shipments last week. Just depends on the store...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Sorry...Monday...my countdown counter rounded on me...
> 
> Most places got their shipments last week. Just depends on the store...



I wish mine did  We got DBZ a week early. But no Mario. Hopefully both AC and Mario on Monday, that make my shittiest day of the week...a good day


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 10, 2007)

Just finished Metroid Prime 3 like 10 minutes ago. Fantastic game. Loved the controls.

Despite getting it the same week as release it took me this long due to uni work. 

Just in time for Galaxy, though. Monday can't come quick enough.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2007)

I can't wait for Galaxy. I still have to finish twilight princess though.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2007)

I still haven't finished TP or MP3. If I got SMG, I would probably do the same thing and drop it part-way through.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd like to ask something similar to my last question, regarding GC games on the Wiiple; certain GC games have no Progressive Scan at all, and I have heard people rant that certain games get response lag on an HDTV. So, what I wanted to know was do games that only have 480i suffer from this response slurring and overall slowness?


----------



## Akuma (Nov 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Sorry...Monday...my countdown counter rounded on me...
> 
> Most places got their shipments last week. Just depends on the store...


I have to wait till tuesday because my entire state gets most shipments on tuesday.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2007)

I might not buy this game.

I know its good and all, but I will get bored with it more sooner than later....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I might not buy this game.
> 
> I know its good and all, but I will get bored with it more sooner than later....



If you mean UR MR GAY, all I have to say is this; "Oh Shion! "


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I might not buy this game.
> 
> I know its good and all, but I will get bored with it more sooner than later....





Goofy Titan said:


> If you mean UR MR GAY, all I have to say is this; "Oh Shion! "



Indeed, the decision to not get this game, the game of forever, the ULTIMATE Wii game.... well.. it's just more epic fail.... than you yourself Shion!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'd like to ask something similar to my last question, regarding GC games on the Wiiple; certain GC games have no Progressive Scan at all, and I have heard people rant that certain games get response lag on an HDTV. So, what I wanted to know was do games that only have 480i suffer from this response slurring and overall slowness?



It's usually the TV that's creating the lag between the system and the screen due to image processing, etc.  It's more apparent on Plasmas than other TVs, regardless of 480p/i.  For example, try Smash out in either mode on a Plasma... the response time sucks balls.  Any other game that doesn't require much timing is definitely playable, but the best idea is to stick with a CRT or with an HDTV that has a good SDTV processor (higher end $$$$ plasmas, etc.)  Again, it's only really apparent on games that require precise timing.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 11, 2007)

^ Kinda like how Guitar Hero on PS2 requires calibration on Plasmas...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 11, 2007)

In that regard, is there a difference between plasma, lcd, and dlp, or just plasma and more expensive plasma?

I ask, because I'm buying a 61" 1080p dlp hdtv friday...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's usually the TV that's creating the lag between the system and the screen due to image processing, etc.  It's more apparent on Plasmas than other TVs, regardless of 480p/i.  For example, try Smash out in either mode on a Plasma... the response time sucks balls.  Any other game that doesn't require much timing is definitely playable, but the best idea is to stick with a CRT or with an HDTV that has a good SDTV processor (higher end $$$$ plasmas, etc.)  Again, it's only really apparent on games that require precise timing.



Would the TV you recommended to me when I PM'ed you cause this problem?

If you forgot, you suggested me to get the Samsung SlimFit 30" 1080i Widescreen HDTV.

I don't think thats a plasma, but I don't want to be boned with games that require timing like F-Zero GX and shitz.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 11, 2007)

Question, also regarding TV and shit

Ok, so I got MP3. As I play I notice, not much, but I do see lines. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> In that regard, is there a difference between plasma, lcd, and dlp, or just plasma and more expensive plasma?
> 
> I ask, because I'm buying a 61" 1080p dlp hdtv friday...



Yeah, there are lots of differences between all those techs.  I suggest you at least read up about it on cnet.com as a starter.  I could list out an assload of differences, but I really don't feel like it atm.



> Would the TV you recommended to me when I PM'ed you cause this problem?
> 
> If you forgot, you suggested me to get the Samsung SlimFit 30" 1080i Widescreen HDTV.
> 
> I don't think thats a plasma, but I don't want to be boned with games that require timing like F-Zero GX and shitz.



Yeah, it's a CRT so you shouldn't have any issues.  It's generally the best kind of TV for the Wii.



> Question, also regarding TV and shit
> 
> Ok, so I got MP3. As I play I notice, not much, but I do see lines. Anyone else seeing this?



Well... what kind of lines are they?  What TV do you have and how old is it?  Is the Wii properly connected?  Blah Blah?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 11, 2007)

> Yeah, there are lots of differences between all those techs. I suggest you at least read up about it on cnet.com as a starter. I could list out an assload of differences, but I really don't feel like it atm.


Oh, no. I'm aware of their differences after that fashion, I was asking in regards to the display-lag issues of of Cube games on plasma. I was wondering if the issues are hd-spread, or plasma-centric - as I am purchasing the aforementioned dlp, and am unsure of which technology handles sdtv better in regards to the specific issue, despite what research I have done. My apologies for the lack of specific clarity.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Oh, no. I'm aware of their differences after that fashion, I was asking in regards to the display-lag issues of of Cube games on plasma. I was wondering if the issues are hd-spread, or plasma-centric - as I am purchasing the aforementioned dlp. My apologies for the lack of specific clarity.



No problem.  The issue tends to be HD-spread with 480i games taking more of the hit than 480p, but Plasma is the worst offender of them all.  I have Plasmas, LCDs, and a personal DLP in my house and it's always been the worst with Plasma.

I think if you're still going to rock some GC games, it's best to keep the Wii hooked up to a CRT.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 11, 2007)

The TV is pretty much brand new and yes, I do believe the Wii's connected alright.

Anyone got MP3, a decent camera and can take a picture showing a nice background?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah, many thanks. I do still frequently/actively play smash, f-zero, cvs2, etc., that all require a bit of timing, so I'll keep my crt on the floor, I suppose. Just wanted to know what to look forward to, so as to avoid surprise/dismay.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Indeed, the decision to not get this game, the game of forever, the ULTIMATE Wii game.... well.. it's just more epic fail.... than you yourself Shion!



dude... youre ASKING to get neg repped, aren't you?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

Birkin said:


> The TV is pretty much brand new and yes, I do believe the Wii's connected alright.
> 
> Anyone got MP3, a decent camera and can take a picture showing a nice background?



Closest thing I have atm.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2007)

Wii needs a good realistic racing game.

I don't want to be stuck with MarioKart.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 11, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Wii needs a good realistic racing game.
> 
> I don't want to be stuck with MarioKart.



what you want a game with slow racing and boring aspects?  Fuck that we need crashes and turtle shells.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 11, 2007)

DS

Do you notice anything "edgy" in the background when you play? Also, what kind of TV is that? LCD, CRD or?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

That's my HD CRT.  If I'm playing on my DLP then I'll notice jaggies, but it's not game breaking or anything.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 11, 2007)

I assume you're using the component cables as well?

Does all games played on LCD screens get jaggy?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

It's not bad at all.  It actually looks rather decent on my DLP.  There's nothing like that on my CRT though.  On an LCD, you will still see jaggies at various levels depending on how good your LCD is at processing 480p/i signals.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> what you want a game with slow racing and boring aspects?  Fuck that we need crashes and turtle shells.



Realistic Aspects > Crashes & Turtle Shells.
Anyday.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's not bad at all.  It actually looks rather decent on my DLP.  There's nothing like that on my CRT though.  On an LCD, you will still see jaggies at various levels depending on how good your LCD is at processing 480p/i signals.



It's not something I go around and bother with, but on all my games so far, it is jaggy to an extent. I even noticed it in Resident Evil for the Cube, although that was only the character in game. Backgrounds and cutscenes looked good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

The Check Mii Out Channel is live now for all regions.  The first contest involves making Mario without his hat. =)


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2007)

.........really?^^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 12, 2007)

Kay, I have one FINAL question about this matter with ze TV.

The TV I want CAN run 480i games...right? I know, dumb question, but I want to still be using my Gamecube as the Wii has fully locked out the Action Replay device, and the Component cable for the Gamecube is actually more than the one for Wii, so I may stick with the default cables for the Gamecube, which would be Composite if I recall..


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes it can.  Anything can run SDTV.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2007)

My Blog said:
			
		

> I put forth a challenge!
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy vs. every Mario game available on the Virtual Console. Same price. Which do you choose?


...........


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

The game of the forever, that's what.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmm, probably the whole bunch of Mario games.

Though, my decision might change when I try out SMG.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 12, 2007)

I know most of the people here have seen it, but this is for the few who haven't....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo[/YOUTUBE]

...

BOOT TO THE HEAD!


Waiting for SMG is getting harder by the day. I'll kill if I don't have it by friday. 

Anyone has Ultimate Mortal Kombat for the DS already?


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 12, 2007)

When does dbz:bt3 really come out?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2007)

It's listed to launch tomorrow.

But there's that rights dispute with Atari and FUNimation over the license...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> When does dbz:bt3 really come out?



Heard December 3rd.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 12, 2007)

Ya the Wii version comes out on Dec 3rd. I plan on getting Mortal Kombat, but first I have to pick up Contra 4. Then you throw in Resident Evil UC which so far has gotten a 8 by reviewers. Also I'm buying Geomentry Wars it's only 39.99.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 12, 2007)

Note: Don't get PS2 verion of DBZ BT: 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Note: Don't get PS2 verion of DBZ BT: 3.



Why? I did and it's fine. It's basically the same thing as Wii without online. And hopefully the online doesn't suck.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2007)

Have we talked about this?



11 out of 10 stars from a big european mag. I lawled. Fuckin' epic.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh MY Fucking God, 11/10?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Have we talked about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 11 out of 10 stars from a big european mag. I lawled. Fuckin' epic.



Someone missed the UR MR GAY topic in which I posted it <3

A publishing mistake oh, oh so awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why? I did and it's fine. It's basically the same thing as Wii without online. And hopefully the online doesn't suck.



A DBZ game that doesn't have online abilities isn't worth getting anymore. Especially this one.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

Split-screen is still the only way to go for me...still don't understand why people care so much about online...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Split-screen is still the only way to go for me...still don't understand why people care so much about online...



If you went online with any non-Nintendo system, you'd see why most people deem it as a mandate for most games.

Well, any system that isn't the PS2 that has online.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> A DBZ game that doesn't have online abilities isn't worth getting anymore. Especially this one.



Psh, that's like saying don't buy any naruto game for PS2/GC cause of the small upgrades. DBZ gets better as it goes on, so it's worthy of buying once it gets betters.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> If you went online with any non-Nintendo system, you'd see why most people deem it as a mandate for most games.
> 
> Well, any system that isn't the PS2 that has online.



I'm a PC gamer you twat. Plus I friggin' pay for Xbox Live. But no matter how good online play ever gets, it will always be <<<<<<<<<< than being within earshot and punching distance from your opponent.


Also, I woke up to this in my email:


> Title: Atari's Dragon Ball Z(R): Budokai Tenkaichi 3 for Wii(TM) and Playstation(R)2 System Headed to Store Shelves for Holiday Season
> 
> Date: 11/13/2007


Apparently there is no official release date, but they shipped out the games today...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm a PC gamer you twat. Plus I friggin' pay for Xbox Live. But no matter how good online play ever gets, it will always be <<<<<<<<<< than being within earshot and punching distance from your opponent.
> 
> 
> Also, I woke up to this in my email:
> Apparently there is no official release date, but they shipped out the games today...



Owned to be honest I agree playing with some one else in the same room will always be better. Just like talking to some one else in person Is always better than talking to them over the internet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm a PC gamer you twat. Plus I friggin' pay for Xbox Live. But no matter how good online play ever gets, it will always be <<<<<<<<<< than being within earshot and punching distance from your opponent.



WHAAAAAAAT?

If you are pcmaster64 [curse your trickery] why are you asking about the growing demand for console games to have it? More games are being able to pull stuff that is stone age lore in the realm of PC, such as online modes.

If the game is a certain type of game, that is the only excuse in this day and age for it having no multiplayer mode. UR MR GAY is a game of that type. F-Zero however, must have online at LEAST in order to be considered decent. That is because the staple of games of that type are of them always having mutiplayer.

Na'aa mean?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy = best Wii game yet and I'm only 4 stars in.

I haven't had this much fun with a platformer since..._ever_.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 13, 2007)

Then change your name to Mario 

We won't get this game till the 16th :/


----------



## chrisp (Nov 13, 2007)

Argh...I have exams coming up, so can't get my hands on Super Mario Galaxy and Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles before 20. december. After I'm finished with the exams, it's right back to mom and dad and some serious gaming!!


----------



## Birkin (Nov 13, 2007)

Zarigani

Aren't you from where I'm from? We don't get this game till the 30th.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 13, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Zarigani
> 
> Aren't you from where I'm from? We don't get this game till the 30th.



What do you mean? We don't get RE: Umbrella Chronicles until 30. december?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 13, 2007)

30. November 

Also

@ crazymtf



> Check out one of the best horror games there is. Awesome action, awesome graphics, and shooting the shit out of these creatures! Resident evil is BACK!



You gotta be kidding


----------



## chrisp (Nov 13, 2007)

That's fine, I'm not finished with my exams until the 19. december. Then it's all Resident Evil and Super Mario!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Birkin said:


> 30. November
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


Good to know, picking it up


----------



## Birkin (Nov 13, 2007)

lol

I missread November for December 

And that was _your_ description of RE4. SHAME ON YOU


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

So...beautiful... 

So...amazing... 

So... 

...

......

.........

*orgasms*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Birkin said:


> lol
> 
> I missread November for December
> 
> And that was _your_ description of RE4. SHAME ON YOU



Oh thought you got it from that GT review for REC  Which i will be getting *When cheap of course* But yeah RE4 is ballin, everything i said is truth.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm gonna quote a fellow Capcom forum member for you 



			
				viper said:
			
		

> hypocrite...
> 
> It was a bad game, no matter what title you decide to give it. The fact is there are to many games of the kill everything that moves type for it to have any chance of it being revolutionary.
> I played it with full expectations, I loved the look of the new control system, and I enjoyed the first fight in the village. But after that? It got annoying and repetitive. Go here, kill these people, get ammo, go there, kill these people.... And I pissed myself laughing when the merchant made an appearance. Face it, its not as good as you put it up to being, and no matter how many "AMAZING REVIEWS!!!" or 5 star ratings you throw at us, this wont change. NOT EVERYONE LIKES THAT MORONIC STYLE OF GAME! Get it into your thick skull. It is, as previously stated, ACCESSIBLE. You don't need to be a genius to play it, you don't even have to think. And that's what the general gaming public seem to want, this makes it successful, but not good.
> ...



This man speaks absolute truth.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

Not really. I have to go with crazy on this one. RE4 pwns your face, just suck it up and cry yourself to sleep already. 



Bee Mario: lol whut? Awesome fun!

Rainbow Mario: Super Mega Mildly-gay but still Uber-epic funtastic

This game is like riding a magic roller coaster that you never have to get off...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I'm gonna quote a fellow Capcom forum member for you
> 
> 
> 
> This man speaks absolute truth.



Repetive? Talk about older RE then. 

Enter area = find puzzle = do. Rise and repeat with a few shooting things to do and a really annoying system to actually shoot and such. Shit stop bitching homie, RE4>RE1-3


----------



## Birkin (Nov 13, 2007)

Instead of making a longass reply, I'll link you to the thread.

here

GUESS WHO STARTED IT


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 13, 2007)

..........Dorks


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Instead of making a longass reply, I'll link you to the thread.
> 
> here
> 
> GUESS WHO STARTED IT



I'm starting to really lose faith in you


----------



## Birkin (Nov 13, 2007)

The faith was lost in you long before you even thought about losing it in me.

And for the record, the thread is not really aimed at you. It's aimed at real life people I know.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 13, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Instead of making a longass reply, I'll link you to the thread.
> 
> here
> 
> GUESS WHO STARTED IT



Probably some stupid R.E. Fanboy Troll..


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Probably some stupid R.E. Fanboy Troll..



Yup, everyone knows RE4>all the others.
Lol sorry Goku/Birkin, you're just too out numbered here xD

Anyway, besides the point, SMG owns every other fucking game ever


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Probably some stupid R.E. Fanboy Troll...


This. 



2Shea said:


> Anyway, besides the point, SMG owns every other fucking game ever



_This._ 



WHAT!? You're telling me there's ten times more awesomeness then what I just played!? OMGWTFBBQGR8TSTGAMEEVAR!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 13, 2007)

Resident Evil: UC and Super Mario Galaxy should hold me off long enough until DBZ BT: 3 for the Wii comes out. Can't wait for online play on that.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

So played some more Mario Galaxy, gotta say it's def. filling in my top 5 game of the year. God of war 2 did it's job now it's this which it filled perfect. AC hopefully will do the same, then mass effect and drake.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

I love my Wii, for the kids(I have custody of my younger brother and sister). They can't get enough of it.



I wasn't looking for this, but I haven't stopped laughing since I came across it.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Yup, everyone knows RE4>all the others.
> Lol sorry Goku/Birkin, you're just too out numbered here xD
> 
> Anyway, besides the point, SMG owns every other fucking game ever



Because you all suck 

Capcom forum members knows their shit, unlike you guys.


----------



## Regner (Nov 14, 2007)

I could play Wii Baseball nonstop


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 14, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Because you all suck
> 
> Capcom forum members knows their shit, unlike you guys.




And now your just trolling.

Seriously, what "Shit" is there to know? We all liked Resident Evil 4 for what it did with the series as far as game play. Yeah it sort of left the storyline hanging, So fucking what, the series needed a change. I quit playing these games after R.E. 2 because at that point, they were so go damn repetitive that I couldn't stand it...And I like TETRIS.

While I did watch a friend beat Code veronica, and R.E.3, neither game did that much more for the series at all. 

I Read the thread you linked me to, and it was mostly kids whining about how repetitive R.E. 4 was, or the fact that you could goto the store and whip up some game over for 30k. Or the fact that the "Bosses were easy", ect.

I'm sorry, Everything but the 30k Insta-Win was in R.E. 1-3. those bosses were "Harder" because the games aiming system was annoying. They weren't actually hard, it's just that the gameplay mechanics made it difficult to do what you needed to do. as far as R.E. 4 being repetetive, name a R.E. that wasn't?

I'm sorry you feel that we all suck for liking a game, but grow up. Not everyone is going to share your "Holy" opinion in life, and a lot of times you will be out numbered. At these times you just tend to let things go if its a lost cause, and your trying to convince us of your opinion being right, is a lost cause.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 14, 2007)

Opinions=Opinions

That is all.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy > Opinions

Fact.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Super Mario Galaxy > Opinions
> 
> Fact.



I know. Look at these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though:


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> I know. Look at these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though:


I don't know, seemed like an unbiased report, to me.

They were just pointing out the Wii's lack of next-gen graphics. Nothing wrong with that. It shouldn't even matter to Wii fans. That article has no effect on them. 

Nintendo has never been too ashamed to admit that they target consumers who don't mind poorer quality graphics, in exchange for the the cheapest price tag and "fun games for the family". Hence, all the rated "E" titles.

I'm glad that the Wii is around. I don't have to worry about the kids begging for an online account to an online gaming community that is anything but child friendly. "cough" Xboxlive "cough" 
Not to mention, all of the kid friendly 1st-party titles, that the Wii has.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't really care what any review says. Having played SMG, I know that even though the "graphics" themself may be a bit behind the times, but coupled with it's style it looks better than a lot of 360 and PS3 games.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

Meta score still places Super Mario Galaxy as the 2nd best game of all time...it's score seems to go up with each review...Variety ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mean nothing...

1/3 of reviews listed are 10/10, 2/3 of reviews are > 9/10. There are no reviews less than a 9 out of 10...

Worst score is a 9/10, second worst is 9.5/10...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2007)

OK So i haven't finished Mario but so far loving it BUT the stupid ass water part. What the fuck? Why Must they do this? I hated riding this stupid creature and falling off 6 times. Anyway besides that this game is easily one of my fav this year. Going to give it high 9, probably 9.5.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't like that part much either. I managed it without falling, but BARELY. But they didn't force it on you, and after that one race I was done with it. That's what I love about this game. There's so much variety if you don't like one level you're not stuck on it forever...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OK So i haven't finished Mario but so far loving it BUT the stupid ass water part. What the fuck? Why Must they do this? I hated riding this stupid creature and falling off 6 times. Anyway besides that this game is easily one of my fav this year. Going to give it high 9, probably 9.5.



Like I tell everyone else.  Hold the Wiimote with two hands.  The level of control you get is so much better and you'll be pulling near 1:00 minute times.  Trust me and you'll end up enjoying it so much more.

Also, I picked up the US version of UR MR GAY ($25 gift card from TRU with purchase), Umbrella Chronicles, and Raving Rabbids 2.  Seriously, this month is probably my most expensive gaming month, not including future purchases next week and the week after. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Like I tell everyone else.  Hold the Wiimote with two hands.  The level of control you get is so much better and you'll be pulling near 1:00 minute times.  Trust me and you'll end up enjoying it so much more.
> 
> Also, I picked up the US version of UR MR GAY ($25 gift card from TRU with purchase), Umbrella Chronicles, and Raving Rabbids 2.  Seriously, this month is probably my most expensive gaming month, not including future purchases next week and the week after. XD



I cleared it in 1 minute the 6th time  

No more of those levels right? 

And why RR? REC i understand, but RR2?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I don't really care what any review says.


The only thing that was more, ridiculously, funny than that review, was the comments that were left on it. 


It's almost like this reviewer has incited a Holy War. Wouldn't be surprised if he posted some unholy images of Allah the Wii, next.  

This guy went too far. He has no sense of political console correctness.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 14, 2007)

*Too Many Games Too Little Time!*

I think I got you beat Donkey. Here are the games I bought the past month.

Then next week. I have Soul Calibur Legends, Star Trek Conquest, Link Zapper Training, and Geometry Wars Galaxies. After that Naruto EX2 for my Japanese Wii. Then in Dec Dragonball Z TB3 and Nights. Thank God I have been saving the whole time. Who says the Wii has no games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And why RR? REC i understand, but RR2?



It's not for me. 



> Then next week. I have Soul Calibur Legends, Star Trek Conquest, Link Zapper Training, and Geometry Wars Galaxies. After that Naruto EX2 for my Japanese Wii. Then in Dec Dragonball Z TB3 and Nights. Thank God I have been saving the whole time. Who says the Wii has no games.



Good for you.  I'm just pacing myself now.  I don't have time to blitz through all my games and I'm not even counting my Wii ones.  I just beat Folklore yesterday and that took a considerable amount of time, playing through CoD4 with my friends from work, plus I'm still trying to finish up...


*Spoiler*: __ 



All of Luigi's stars.  20 more to go.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I think I got you beat Donkey. Here are the games I bought the past month.
> 
> Then next week. I have Soul Calibur Legends, Star Trek Conquest, Link Zapper Training, and Geometry Wars Galaxies. After that Naruto EX2 for my Japanese Wii. Then in Dec Dragonball Z TB3 and Nights. Thank God I have been saving the whole time. Who says the Wii has no games.



Damn, if i only had a Wii though i'd beat that


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

^PSWii60 owner....?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> ^PSWii60 owner....?



Yeah, over 65+ 360 games alone


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

It's official...crazy must sell drugs or something...probably runs a ring along with Donkey Show...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's official...crazy must sell drugs or something...probably runs a ring along with Donkey Show...



Ebay man, got 6 360 games less then 85 dollars


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

Uh huh, sure. I bet you're gonna tell me that's oregano too...


----------



## Birkin (Nov 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's official...crazy must sell drugs or something...probably runs a ring along with Donkey Show...



He's not only selling drugs, he's using it vividly.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Uh huh, sure. I bet you're gonna tell me that's oregano too...



Do I smell jealousy in the air?

But you DO have a point....

Maybe they sell the oregano to high school kids?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Uh huh, sure. I bet you're gonna tell me that's oregano too...



Mayby he gives blood or Is like a money vampire and when ever he bites some one he sucks there money. Or somethingn like that.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 15, 2007)

Or you know.. has a job combined with minimal social and economical obligations.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> Mayby he gives blood or Is like a money vampire and when ever he bites some one he sucks there money. Or somethingn like that.



Next time you have a thought...


























...let it go.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Or you know.. has a job combined with minimal social and economical obligations.



Don't we ALL have that?

I can understand like, exclusive 15 $ hour wages, but buying over 20+ games, two wiis, etc, etc... 15 an hour just wont cut it pal.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

Minimal economic obligations?

Living expenses != minimal


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What if his parents buy him games still?
> 
> LOL MINE SURE DON'T
> 
> *J/K mine do >_>*



.....are you KIDDING me?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....are you KIDDING me?



I rarely ask for games, and because my sister and brother ask for everything and the kitchen sink, I get games without question.'

Gah, what is with the posting paradox's?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 15, 2007)

Well To tell my secret. I'm 30 years old married, and employed. I've been a gamer since I was 4 and a Nintendo Fan since 85. The only bills i really have are utilities ,and rent. My car is paid for. So my extra cash go into buying Games, Comics,and Action Figures.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Goofy your posts are going batshit crazy around here...



Nah pal, its a number of posts that seemed to have jumped an hour in time. Not just mine.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 15, 2007)

Halo's shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

ok..... i cant read new posts..,

whos experiencing this right now?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Why are we talking about who has the better occupation and what bills we pay for?



Cause we can? 

18, single, no job, college. That's how it is for now anyway.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

What if his parents buy him games still?

LOL MINE SURE DON'T 

J/K mine do >_>


----------



## Jazz (Nov 15, 2007)

Yo, should I buy the Hajime no Ippo game?  Looks promising, but it also looks kinda... outdated.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2007)

Because Master Chief is a black man and has red hair and spits out one liners.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2007)

Because Master Chief is a black man and has red hair and spits out one liners!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

Goofy your posts are going batshit crazy around here...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Well To tell my secret. I'm 30 years old married, and employed. I've been a gamer since I was 4 and a Nintendo Fan since 85. The only bills i really have are utilities ,and rent. My car is paid for. So my extra cash go into buying Games, Comics,and Action Figures.



.....i' ll  never look at you the same way again Jod....,

Well, MY secret...

17 years old, single, have job after school...

 buy a game that ive been waiting for, about once a month.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2007)

Why are we talking about who has the better occupation and what bills we pay for?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Why are we talking about who has the better occupation and what bills we pay for?



WHY'S HALO SUCH A BIG DEAL!?!!??!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> WHY'S HALO SUCH A BIG DEAL!?!!??!



MARIO'S FOR LITTLE KIDZ!!!lol1111


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

Try SMG, you will be amazed.^


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 16, 2007)

^Super Mario Galaxy is a great game, but it's pretty obvious that it's MAIN target demographic is NOT adults.


*Bowser's Galaxy Reactor*


*The Fate of the Universe*
​


----------



## TheWon (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought adults like "space, fire, stomping, and zombie turtles too!

OH ya Game of the Year Period!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Try SMG, you will be amazed.^



I have It i've had It since monday or so. No doubt of It being the best game of the year at least in my mind. But it'll probably lose out to Mass Effect on most gaming wesites.


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2007)

This game is so awesome...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone see the ad in the Naruto RAW? I almost creamed myself...

I MUST HAVE THIS GAME. WHERE IS MAH FREELOADER DAMNIT!?!?


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 16, 2007)

yup saw it....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Anyone see the ad in the Naruto RAW? I almost creamed myself...
> 
> I MUST HAVE THIS GAME. WHERE IS MAH FREELOADER DAMNIT!?!?



Looks alright...maybe i'll pick it out if it ever comes to America.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

All Gekito Ninja Taisen games are the same, except with different characters..

That's probably why I haven't, and probably never will buy any of them.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

GNT2 adds the wonderful 4-player mode. Starting with GNT3 they add cancel points which adds a lot more depth to the game for fighting fans and tourney players. A second special for every character too. Then GNT4 fixes the 3 on 3 system and adds team supers and is just great all around. GNTEX of course added Wii controls, environment items, and the whole hit-people-to-another-stage thing DBZ fans are familiar with. We'll see what EX2 adds, but if it's just the fan service that's totally fine with me...


----------



## TheWon (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree  for being a anime based game it pretty good. Also it really fun when you are playing against other fighter fans.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

Four fighting game loving Narutards, a Gamecube, and a copy of Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 is still the most fun thing evar...


----------



## OBBeauti (Nov 16, 2007)

It's great playing with friends.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 16, 2007)

Nothing pisses you off than the Club Nintendo Exclusive SNES Wii Controller....


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

OMG WTF UN-F'ING-FAIR!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Get a SNES controller and use one of those port thingys to get it to work on the Wii?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2007)

WOot house of the dead 2 and house of the dead 3 coming to Wii all in once compilation package


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Nothing pisses you off than the Club Nintendo Exclusive SNES Wii Controller....




I have one already, I havent even busted it out yet


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 16, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I have one already, I havent even busted it out yet



It's not out until April 2008 



			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> Get a SNES controller and use one of those port thingys to get it to work on the Wii?



What port thingy?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 16, 2007)

This will be buyable right? >.>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> What port thingy?



I remember when the Wii came out and people wanted to use their NES/SNES controllers for their VC games, and there were these ports that go in the controller slots that allow the usage of the controllers.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 16, 2007)

Birkin said:


> This will be buyable right? >.>



Club Nintendo of Japan Exclusive, but doesn't mean it's possible for stateside.



			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> I remember when the Wii came out and people wanted to use their NES/SNES controllers for their VC games, and there were these ports that go in the controller slots that allow the usage of the controllers.



Interesting, know a place where I can find that?


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> It's not out until April 2008
> 
> 
> 
> What port thingy?



No I ment i just got an snes controller.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

Speaking of Super Nintendo...

Where's my Shaq Fu on virtual console?


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

were useing consoles now? I was microwaving forks for the longest time.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

BTW has teh thread wished our God a happy birfday today?

(Well I will then, at the last minute. Hope you had a great birthday Miyamoto-san!)


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Nothing pisses you off than the Club Nintendo Exclusive SNES Wii Controller....



That's alright.  They don't get my customized Char Wii Remote and nunchuck, now 33% faster than normal.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

Did anyone else find MP3 to be hard, puzzle wise? I mean, the puzzles are nigh-retarded and barely make any sense


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Not really.  I thought the puzzles were pretty easy in comparison to 1 & 2.



> Club Nintendo of Japan Exclusive, but doesn't mean it's possible for stateside.


I can't think of a time where any Club Nintendo controllers from past consoles came over to the states.  It's either be a member or get lucky on eBay.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

I have to admit I picked up this game to increase my Wii collection + have a good time, so I have no clue on how 1 or 2 went.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with Shizzow, a lot of the game felt easier and more streamlined than the last few Prime games. Hunters was even more streamlined though, with most of the game being really linear.

I only got lost in one area, and that wasn't with a puzzle in Corruption. It's also more action packed, so if you like the action segments a lot, you might dislike the previous Prime games for a lack of it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, i agree. I got semi-stuck _one_ time in prime3, and that was just trying to get an energy cell [forgot about the generator in the other area that needed to be picked up] >_<

1+2 were far more prone to have you wandering for hours.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

I liked 3 though, simply because it was rather fast paced.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I liked 3 though, simply because it was rather fast paced.



I fully agree >:3

It wasn't linear in a negative fashion like Fusion though.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, I wasn't taking that away from it. It was different, but fit the control scheme pace perfectly; I adore MP3 :3


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Behold!  Fuck you Club Nintendo!













I switched out the nunchuck analog sticks with gamecube sticks because they feel 10x better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2007)

^ now get the offical SMG soundtrack from japan from those club nintendo guys and burn it and send it to me.. You will be getting alcohol in the mail if you do


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Fuck that, make him UPLOAD IT TO THE NETS 

Also, lol @ Zeon Wiimote.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also, lol @ Zeon Wiimote.



You know you love it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

But of course.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

How did you get awesome/epic custom zeon controllers? /needs secret


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

I create them with my hands.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh. I'm doomed, then 

Ah well, very nice, though :3


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank ya so much.  I've been planning this thing forever.  It's always been my dream to have Char-inspired peripherals, especially Wii-motes.

Anyway, I need more ideas for more limited edition wii-motes like that.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

Sell more  of those controls along with the weed and cocaine you have, Donkey.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Somebody on Neogaf wanted to buy one of my controllers, tbh. XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

I would pay you exorbitant fees for a set of four - Megaman/Blues/Forte/Zero.

Blue/black + Red/White + Black/Purple + White/Red. Appropriately graphics'ed, of course.

_Exorbitant_, I say. well, I don't guess you need money, but I'd cut off my right nut for the set >_<


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

I could see if it's possible, but I have to know what you're looking for exactly.  Time and resources. =P


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 17, 2007)

I once saw a Castlevania Wii Mote.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2007)

SMG did it...holy crap...

Super Mario Galaxy is now ranked as the best game of all time, with an average review score of 97.8...

The top 3 is now Mario -> Zelda -> Metroid. :3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

Seriously? 

Do see, please. Resources are unlimited, but within reason [not paying a grand for the set >_>]. I don't know what sort of difficulty is involved in making them, or how much you feel it's worth to make them, so numbers are for freeballing.

Timeframe is unimportant to me, but it's not something I'll be paying for before january [fiscal scheduling xD].

What I'm looking for, say, for forte, is a black paint job with heavy purple accents [possibly reversed on the nunchuck], with a good full-length of him on the back/battery cover, and his name [Bass, I only call him forte on the forums for everyone else's sake] across the top of the front or something. Maybe a tiny graphic of Treble running down the side. Something small/text-based on the nunchuck, where it is on yours.

Is that sort of work feasible, or?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> SMG did it...holy crap...
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy is now ranked as the best game of all time, with an average review score of 97.8...
> 
> The top 3 is now Mario -> Zelda -> Metroid. :3



Metroid prime?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Something small/text-based on the nunchuck, where it is on yours.





It's right there at the tip of the nunchuck.  It sounds feasible and if anything, the design will be tasteful and simplistic.  I think I can do it, we'll see.  Now is this .exe Forte or old school Forte?  The design would change depending on what series it is.

I'm going to finish off the rest of my other two Wiimotes and see how long they last.  It shouldn't be too bad now that Nintendo sent in my 4 Wii condoms earlier last week.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 17, 2007)

Donkey You are a Pimp, and not for your picture next to Black Gai. By the way you get any of my Wii messages? Just wandering. Same to you SSJ3Goku. I sent you a PM from the site?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 17, 2007)

Miyamoto is having a Sushi Party right now, probably. Lucky guy.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

I said "where it is", not "where is it" XD But all the same in the end.

I had old school in mind, but damn if .exe bass didn't look awesome... He'd be the only one that I'd take .exe though. Blues looks good enough in .exe, but there's no jammin' yellow super-scarf, so ...no.

probably Forte/Blues from late in classic, and Mega Man/Zero from X.

Those controller condoms they send are nasty >_< /hate


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Donkey You are a Pimp, and not for your picture next to Black Gai. By the way you get any of my Wii messages? Just wandering. Same to you SSJ3Goku. I sent you a PM from the site?



LOL thanks.  As for getting messages, when did you send them?  I didn't see anything last night.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

His birthday was on the 16th, today is the 17th, and in Japan it's already the 18th I think >_>


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah who cares.  He fathered Mario.  I blame Japan Time.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL thanks.  As for getting messages, when did you send them?  I didn't see anything last night.



I sent one after are Wii synced, and then I sent you a Weekly pic yesterday! Try sending me a message.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 17, 2007)

Darn I still can't find a Wii T.T

I NEED TO PLAY MY FIRST ZELDA GAME BEFORE CHRISTMAS!!!
O plz God o plz
I need to find a Wii with some kind of miracle plz plz T.T


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 17, 2007)

*Mature game on Wii?*

hey, so i have a wii and a 360...but when my cousins come over we all play the wii since it is more fun...we are kinda getting bored of wii sports and i was just wondering if anyone knows of a good game that isn't too childish lol.


thanks for the help


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 17, 2007)

resident evil, red steel and DBZ


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

Vote now!

Here's what you need


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> resident evil, red steel and DBZ



Except red steel sucks ass. 

Resident evilC for Wii is 2 players and mature.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 17, 2007)

is the new resident evil multi-player? and i heard red steel isn't that good a game? is it also 4 player? my cousins aren't really fans of anime games either...thank you though as i was lookin to get red steel i just need to see what other people think of it


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

Red Steel is bad, don't get it.

REC is multiplayer yes. Check out the trailers in the thread I linked.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry for double post XD...I would prefer something 4 player, and i have never really been a fan of resi games. how bad is red steel?


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 17, 2007)

Hitaru said:


> is the new resident evil multi-player? and i heard red steel isn't that good a game? is it also 4 player? my cousins aren't really fans of anime games either...thank you though as i was lookin to get red steel i just need to see what other people think of it



Dude, I don't even like DBZ, but the BT series is hardcore.  Very solid gameplay, good controls, and its graphics are above average.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2007)

Games on Wii currently that do not have the "e" for everyone rating. I'm not saying these games you should get, I'm just giving you a list of the Teen and MAture category. If a name interest you I would do some  on research  that title from a site like ign.com or something.


*
Mature Rated Games*

Godfather Blackhand Edition ( a good port)
Resident Evil 4 (  currently out)
Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles  ( Currently Out)
Far Cry ( Do not get)
Manhunt 2   ( currently out)
Mortal Kombat: Armageddon ( currently out)
Escape from Bug Island ( curretly out)
No More Hero's ( Coming soon)
CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Hard Evidence ( not sure lol)
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent ( currently out)
Scarface ( a good port)
Brothers In Arms Earned in Blood ( not sure)
Brothers In Arms Road to Hill 30 ( not sure)
Driver: Parallel Lines ( not sure)


Some of these titles are not out yet.




*Teen Rated Games*

Red Steel
Zelda Twilight Princess
Metriod Prime 3
Call of Duty 3
Trauma Center 
Trauma Center 2 ( coming out this week or so)
Soul Calibur Legends ( should be out this month or next I forget)
Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law ( If you like Phoenix Write for DS, pick this game up)
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Ghost Squad
Medal of Honor Heroes 2 ( Best controlling FPS out there ( in terms of speed/ accuracy, also Wii's first 32 online multiplayer game)


There are more Teen rated games but I will not list them, you can view them by  ging to the esrb website ( click the link below) and search


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Hitaru said:


> sorry for double post XD...I would prefer something 4 player, and i have never really been a fan of resi games. how bad is red steel?



Red Steel isn't even worth playing for free.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2007)

^ Red Steel is a good game, the only thing that it lacks is tight control that can be found in games like Metriod / Medal of honor 2. The atmosphere and the story are not bad at all.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 17, 2007)

is red steel more than 2 player?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Red Steel is a good game, the only thing that it lacks is tight control that can be found in games like Metriod / Medal of honor 2. The atmosphere and the story are not bad at all.



Story is the only good thing about it. But with shitty gameplay how can it be good? It can't.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2007)

^ controls really do not fall into the "Gameplay" category.. the controls is really the only bad thing but there not that bad. If you want to test out red steel controls and you do not have the game, simply put metriod prime 3 on normal mode sensitivity and its the same thing.


I would not purchase red steel for 50 but I would purchase it for 20.. They have a good graphic engine, story, and gameplay elements inside the game. If they can add medal of honor 2 controls with the next one and improve everything else, then they game could easily get into the 9.0 category.


@hitaru

It has 4 player Splint screen multiplayer.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ controls really do not fall into the "Gameplay" category.. the controls is really the only bad thing but there not that bad. If you want to test out red steel controls and you do not have the game, simply put metriod prime 3 on normal mode sensitivity and its the same thing.
> 
> 
> I would not purchase red steel for 50 but I would purchase it for 20.. They have a good graphic engine, story, and gameplay elements inside the game. If they can add medal of honor 2 controls with the next one and improve everything else, then they game could easily get into the 9.0 category.
> ...


How does controls not go into gameplay? Without controls theres no gameplay...Not for shooters anyway. Bad controls = ruining a game. Lair anyone? Yep.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2007)

I mentioned before it really does not fall into it.. ITs a sub category it does not fall into the main category of gameplay.


> Generally, the term "gameplay" in video game terminology is used to describe the overall experience of playing the game excluding the factors of graphics, sound, and the storyline. The term "Game mechanics" refers to sub-elements of the gameplay, but particularly the primary control and movement features of the game (thus excluding things like level design or AI).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I mentioned before it really does not fall into it.. ITs a sub category it does not fall into the main category of gameplay.



Well who gives a fuck? The controls ruined the game, end of story. Good idea, shitty controls = bad game.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2007)

I care. I enjoyed playing through the game. It showed wonderful potential. The controls were the only thing really holding it back. It's unfair IMO to say "the gameplay sucks" when it's just the controls. Fix the controls, fix the game. Red Steel 2 is one of my biggest games I'm looking forward too...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

If Ubisoft checked any of the ratings or explenations that say Red Steel sucked cuz of gameplay, they will most definately tweak the conttols to make them way better.

Give it credit though, it was among the first two games that ever came out for the Wii....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I care. I enjoyed playing through the game. It showed wonderful potential. The controls were the only thing really holding it back. It's unfair IMO to say "the gameplay sucks" when it's just the controls. Fix the controls, fix the game. Red Steel 2 is one of my biggest games I'm looking forward too...



If Red Steel 2 is good, then i'm all for it. 1 had a good story *not anything special but good* But the controls sucked. It is fair to say if the controls suck the gameplay sucks. Lair's controls sucked, so the gameplay sucked. If they fixed that in either of these games it would of made them far better games. So here's hoping RS2 and Lair2.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

....Red Steel 1 had good aiming, but when it got to the sword fights, it went downhill, and tripped..... lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....Red Steel 1 had good aiming, but when it got to the sword fights, it went downhill, and tripped..... lol.



Opposite for me. Gunfight sucked ass. Sword battles i can atleast win at.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Opposite for me. Gunfight sucked ass. Sword battles i can atleast win at.



Sword fights were incredibly easy....

To block ANY move, just parry with the broken sword you have...

But to be frank, you can't just block every move with a broken sword...

You MUST have to block with your actual sword down low, to your sides, on top, and infront of you...

Simple side and overhead swings won't really defeat anyone unless they are stupid....


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry for starting a big commotion over red steel lol...if thats the case i will rent it from Blockbuster and see how it goes...i want everyone playing to enjoy it otherwise there is no point in me getting it as me and my cousins play games most of the time. thanks for all the info as well!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Opposite for me. Gunfight sucked ass. Sword battles i can atleast win at.



I'm with him. Not the sword fighting controlled well, but the aiming was just straight up glitchy...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

For those of you who want some Wii games this week, especially since a shitload are releasing on Wednesday, TRU is having a buy "2 Wii games, get one free" deal starting today and for this week only.  It works online and you can also use the $25 gift card you got from buying Mario Galaxy. =)

You can even preorder Brawl with this deal, apparently.

EDIT:  Oh yeah, apparently the 360 version of AC works too. XD


----------



## Birkin (Nov 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well who gives a fuck? The controls ruined the game, end of story. Good idea, shitty controls = bad game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

No problem man.  With this deal I was finally able to get Petz Horsez 2, Petz Catz 2, and Petz Dogz 2.  About fucking time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No problem man.  With this deal I was finally able to get Petz Horsez 2, Petz Catz 2, and Petz Dogz 2.  About fucking time.



Hahaha oh wow.

Oh, Ubisoft. Putting z's after words is so flashy.

PETZ ZEBRAZ 4, BEAR GRYLLZ SURVIVAL EXPERTZ, etc


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

WTF?.....Petz Catz? What the hell?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hahaha oh wow.
> 
> Oh, Ubisoft. Putting z's after words is so flashy.
> 
> PETZ ZEBRAZ 4, BEAR GRYLLZ SURVIVAL EXPERTZ, etc



Imz gonnaz fluckingz suez thoz bastardz forz trademarkz infringementz onz mehz...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2007)

Ohz, youz bettearz <3

For those who don't know, Keiji Inafune [The creator of Megaman] has expressed recently to be creating another new Megaman series, and for those who don't know, the poll months ago on what system should a new Megaman game be on was the Wii [With cheating, but alas]. So yeah >:3

There is also a unconfirmed rumor that he was asked about Brawl, and gave a no comment line.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Ohz, youz bettearz <3
> 
> For those who don't know, Keiji Inafune [The creator of Megaman] has expressed recently to be creating another new Megaman series, and for those who don't know, the poll months ago on what system should a new Megaman game be on was the Wii [With cheating, but alas]. So yeah >:3
> 
> There is also a unconfirmed rumor that he was asked about Brawl, and gave a no comment line.


Wii megaman? Bring it on


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

Do we have any info on what the new characters might be, or new storyline?


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 18, 2007)

Megaman on Wii?

I think I just came.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

Rules eh?

...check your pm's mugi.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

Nothing was announced at the 20th anniversary Megaman party, so...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

Same thing happened with microsoft on their new handheld....

Keeps a secret good eh?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Same thing happened with microsoft on their new handheld....
> 
> Keeps a secret good eh?



Your post are fun


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2007)

I forgot a word it seems...

expressed DESIRE to make another game, with polls suggesting the Wii.

Sorry


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> For those of you who want some Wii games this week, especially since a shitload are releasing on Wednesday, TRU is having a buy "2 Wii games, get one free" deal starting today and for this week only.  It works online and you can also use the $25 gift card you got from buying Mario Galaxy. =)
> 
> You can even preorder Brawl with this deal, apparently.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh yeah, apparently the 360 version of AC works too. XD



Dang it... and I was trying not to buy any games for a while...

SMG, Rabbids 2, and... DBZ 3? What else is coming out?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 18, 2007)

I hope a Megaman Wii Game isn't going to play similar to Metroid 3, it kind of got a little tedious for me after awhile.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 18, 2007)

Soul Calibur Legends, TC New Blood, Geomentry Wars Galaxies, Ghost Squad, Link Crossbow Training. All next week.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 18, 2007)

^Say goodbye to your wallet. lol

I just recently bought Super Mario Galaxy and Resident Evil: UC last week.

My next game should be DBZ: BT 3 for the Wii.

I still haven't beat LoZ: Phantom Hourglass or Digimon World Dawn for the DS yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Soul Calibur Legends, TC New Blood, Geomentry Wars Galaxies, Ghost Squad, Link Crossbow Training. All next week.



SC - Looks meh. 
TC - Nice
TMG - Haha
Ghost Squad - 30 minute game...
Link Crossbow - Comes with Zapper correct? Worth it. 

So really only 2 games. Though i won't be getting any but TC if anything on this list. So this is all that's coming out till next year for wii wii?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 18, 2007)

Inafune was talking about wanting to finish the Legends trilogy on the Framework engine capcom made for lost planet/dead rising/re5/dmc4 [for 360/ps3 multiplatforming, really]. One of the engineers was a lead on the legends project, and told inafune that Framework was ready for a Legends game, all he had to do was write it in.

Framework won't run on wii, and the poll wasn't one of relevance to his interests, so much as to show interest/support in a new megaman game. Inafune also said that a new megaman on framework, as he wants to make it, will run him 15 million dollars, and that, given how hard the legends series flopped, capcom as of now will not fund it. Apparently they don't care for retrospect fanbase xD

Inafune has, on multiple occasions, expressed very strong desire to finish the Legends series, in fact says that that is his highest priority as far as creation wishes go [even directly said that he'd much rather make Legends III than Onimusha 5], but says that, for funding, he is not able to as of yet, just that he definitely wishes to before he dies/leaves capcom.

I'd love a megaman on wii, but as far as I know that's a weak correlation [not that it won't happen].

The last interview I know of said that he's working on a wii game right now, but gave no information as to what it was. /prays for legends 3

I also read an interview semi-recently that said since he got promoted to senior corporate officer, his personal creation projects are all on hold. Said that he's making some moves within capcom to set things up like he [and capcom wants], and then he'll go back to doing what he loves - making games. Said it could be a year, could be five, he didn't really know.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

If Megaman were to be for the Wii, I hope gameplay won't be like it is in the Metroid series.

I believe that would kill Mega man games...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 19, 2007)

Couldn't kill it more than BN did >_<

I agree though, first person isn't where I want it, and I don't think that's where it is going, thankfully. I reckon TPS, like Legends much improved, will be the direction.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

You know what?

I think something along the lines of Link's Crossbow Training would be sorta successful for the Mega man game...

What do you think?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 19, 2007)

Haven't played it yet, actually.

I'm hoping for something a bit more involved concerning plot and character though xD

Still, I probably would have played it already had it been blue bomber training [], so you may have a point...


----------



## Birkin (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn, the Mega Man series went to hell after the 2D X games were finished.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 19, 2007)

I heard the Wii Zapper is a waste of money, a way for Nintendo to steal peoples money.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 19, 2007)

It's not a waste if you plan on using it. However, I can not see how it would work with Umbrella Chronicles.

Like, how do you execute using a knife?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 19, 2007)

Pretty much. By the time X7 came out, Legends was already over, I think. I can't think of a single awesome game the series has put out since. Just 17 million or so bn titles =/


----------



## Birkin (Nov 19, 2007)

Mega Man X, the first one, is clearly the best MM game.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

The arcade classics were the shizz......

Since Battle Network came, it sucked major ass


----------



## TheWon (Nov 19, 2007)

So you haven't played any of the Zero 0r new ZX series? There are the same, but still awesome.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 19, 2007)

Fucking forgot >_<

Yeah, Zero/ZX was/is as good run. I still haven't bought ZX Advent, I keep forgetting, but I plan to pick it up soon enough.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2007)

The ZX games are absolutely amazing. Best MegaMan games in years...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> The ZX games are absolutely amazing. Best MegaMan games in years...



Def going to agree with this statement. I only played the first one but it was alot of fun


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2007)

O YEA! Two RPGS I been waiting for to come on the VC!



> *Ys I & II*, Rolling Thunder 2 Due For Wii Virtual Console


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 19, 2007)

I actually enjoyed the Battle Network series, but Capcom of America didn't do it any justice. Instead, the Japanese Capcom made it great.

The Zero and ZX are pretty damn fun too, and hard as hell. And I mean REALLY hard. But surprisngly enough, these two get really low sales compared to Battle Network and Star Force.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2007)

Because BN is like, Megaman meets Pokemon; the same damn game, but multiple versions released at once.

The only good thing about the BN series was the Boktai crossovers, which in turn would be a series you should easily go with over BN.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2007)

MEgaMan X3 was a rough


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2007)

^ ya that stage was awesome!  I got mad at my friend who stole it from nightcap, I Wanted that on my SNES but it was to late  I hope it comes to the virtual console.


X3 was the peak in the megaman series I think.. If they do another 2d megaman they need to take it one step above X3 ( though I think that will be hard)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 19, 2007)

They're about ...megaman level difficulty. Eh. Classic [especially] and X series are known for that too, and zero keeps it up, but they don't stand out as hard amongst their peers. Nor are they overly easy, just so I'm not mistaken. That's the way megaman rolls, is all.

BN = aimed at children, and even has extensive anime backing to that end. Children make up a greater percentage of the handheld market than they do the console market, so BN did better than the Zero series as such [not to mention the fact that there is no new blood interest in old megaman, much to my dismay]. 

Zero series would have done better as a console name I think, but still not as good as BN did. BN was easy, accessible, and marketed down the throats of children, while Zero is a throwback, and gift to the old fans, with no marketing to speak of, and no comprehension of its roots from new players. The sales numbers were all but staged >_<

-----

Just buy the X collection


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 19, 2007)

X4 is my favorite too, despite it's comparatively low difficulty, for that same reason.

Black Suit Zero <3 Even if he wasn't called Nightmare Zero until 6.

A lot of people feel like 4 was where it started to fall off, but I counter with - Bah!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2007)

What about the Megaman for the GC?

How were those?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2007)

Ports, thats it.


----------



## Kensei (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't know if this was posted but....





-The game is set in a future world that "lost its light"
-Most of the Earth population suddenly disappeared and the world is now obscured by a cold, evil fog
-Your character, a boy named Seto, travels this moonlight-bathed world in hope to find other human beings [it seems like the moon could play an extensive role in this game, given that it's even mentioned in the subtitle, the full title being something like Fragile : Ruins of the Farewell Moon]. However, it seems like he is more particularly looking for a mysterious girl called "Heroine"...
-Your only tools will be your flashlight and your metal or wood tools, which can serve as weapons. With your flashlight you'll be able to dissipate the fog, and even interact with the environments, solve puzzles, and uncover enemies. No word on the battle system yet.
-The graphic design and game design are being done by the team in Namco that did Venus and Braves.
-Developed by tri-crescendo(Eternal Sonata/Baten Kaitos). Found through neogaf.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2007)

..Thats pretty interesting actually...^^^

I don't think we've had it in the thread yet, nice find, dude!


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 20, 2007)

I think all mega man games have been fun, actually. 
The EXE series wasn't too bad. Neither was star force.

The Zero series was awesome and hard. ZX was a lot of fun, but not even nearly as hard as Zero. (level foured all bosses and collecte everything on hard without too much problem) And the games before EXE... those were too awesome to write about =)

I'm a true Mega Man fan. Hell, my previous username was "Rockman" 

I would love to see MM on the wii!


----------



## TheWon (Nov 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What about the Megaman for the GC?
> 
> How were those?




Well the MegaMan EXE Transmission was weird. It was a normal Mega Man Side scroller, but it used the whole EXE random weapon selection. Really hard because of the random weapons. It did have a cool boss fight with the Zero Virus, and a secret fight with Bass. I do like the character designs in the EXE series.

Then Mega Man X Command Mission. Was a ok RPG. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh...^^^

Like, a couple did actually look pretty good to play, but I never bought them...

I wanna fight bass tho, now that you mention it....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 20, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> Don't know if this was posted but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh.. i heard this game's name... thanks for the extra info ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 20, 2007)

I bet this Fragile game doesn't make it off shores.



Mega Man ZX Advent is the hardest Mega Man I've played.


----------



## /root (Nov 20, 2007)

I do love classic (read: difficult) Megaman. Some of those games *cough* battle network *cough* almost killed the series for me 

I'm with Shiro though, if Fragile makes it out of Japan you can colour me shocked.


----------



## Volken (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got a Wii technical problem:

I haven't played it months because school's been so busy. I just got Galaxy so I plug it back it. When I turn it on, the green light on the power button shows, but the screen stays black. I quintuple-checked that the cords were right. Turning the Wii on makes the screen flicker, but nothing beyond that. 

Does anyone know what I'm talking about and how I can fix it?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2007)

Try another TV first...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2007)

Technic



> Nintendo: Mario Galaxy sells 500,000 in first week (US); "greatest game of all time"





> CRITICS AND CONSUMERS AGREE: SUPER MARIO GALAXY IS OUT OF THIS WORLD
> 
> Wii Celebrates One Year, Strong Momentum and Best-Reviewed Game â€“ Ever
> REDMOND, Wash., Nov. 20, 2007 â€“ Could Super Mario Galaxyâ„¢ be the best video game of all time?
> ...


----------



## Pein (Nov 21, 2007)

Well thats to be expected with the install base and the mario brand being so strong.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 21, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I've got a Wii technical problem:
> 
> I haven't played it months because school's been so busy. I just got Galaxy so I plug it back it. When I turn it on, the green light on the power button shows, but the screen stays black. I quintuple-checked that the cords were right. Turning the Wii on makes the screen flicker, but nothing beyond that.
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about and how I can fix it?



Maybe your on the wrong TV channel? Check around a little bit.


----------



## Volken (Nov 21, 2007)

I tried another TV and it didn't work. I know I'm on the right channel because the screen flickers when I turn it on. I looked on the internet and some said that not using your wii for months can cause problems. Does anyone know the validity of this?


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 21, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I tried another TV and it didn't work. I know I'm on the right channel because the screen flickers when I turn it on. I looked on the internet and some said that not using your wii for months can cause problems. Does anyone know the validity of this?



Actually, my Wii has been doing that as well, but not a total black out.
It'll remain with a black screen for a few minutes and then I have to restart and it loads the main screen after I turn it on again.

It might be a weird technical thing. I know every time I go to play Umbrella Chronicles, if I hit the start button right away, it'll just go to a black screen, whereas if I let it sit on the start/wii menu screen for a few seconds, and then hit start, it doesn't.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 21, 2007)

Yo, What game should I buy from VC?  I have 3000 Points left


----------



## Birkin (Nov 21, 2007)

Donkey Kong Country 1 & 2 first.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2007)

Mario said:


> Yo, What game should I buy from VC?  I have 3000 Points left



Buy....

Street Fighter 2 Turbo if youre a fan, or buy the japanese import, Sin and Punishment.

ALso, if you can, Mario The Lost Levels.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2007)

Mario said:


> Yo, What game should I buy from VC?  I have 3000 Points left



Bomberman
All the Marios
All the Zeldas
All the Donkey Kongs

That's a start ^


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2007)

...not DK Jr...

that one sucked ass.


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 21, 2007)

Lol, bought 2000 wiipoints yesterday, spended 2000 wiipoints yesterday.  

I bought Gunstar Heroes and Sin & Punishment. Read some great things about them (havn't played neither of them)

I want wiipoints


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 21, 2007)

You guys better give me some of your VC console games thisChistmas wen the new channel comes out which lets you give way your VC games.

I plan to give m only 2 VC games a way too. lol


----------



## Jazz (Nov 21, 2007)

When I beat it, I'll give away Paper Mario.  That's it.  I'm keeping Super Mario 64 and the others.

Also, I didn't know you lived in NC, Shiro.  I do to, schweeeeet


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, but sadly, I live in Hick town. >.< Damn rednecks.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 21, 2007)

I wish they released freakin EarthBound already, I'm dying to make the super awesome uber EarthBound Thread once it's been released on VC.  I plan to make people get it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 21, 2007)

I heard Earthbound is good, but I never got into it. I tried MOTHER 3 once, and nah.

EDIT:
Is there an item out that can charge Wii Mote batteries yet? I'm tired of buying more batteries..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2007)

I never got into Earthbound either....

What are the pro's and con's?


----------



## Jazz (Nov 21, 2007)

Pro's: NESS! AND MR. SATURN!

Cons: Mr. Saturn...


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 21, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I heard Earthbound is good, but I never got into it. I tried MOTHER 3 once, and nah.
> 
> EDIT:
> Is there an item out that can charge Wii Mote batteries yet? I'm tired of buying more batteries..






i have those ones...they are good imo...i got mine from EB games in canada...Toys R us also had some...


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 26, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> EDIT:
> Is there an item out that can charge Wii Mote batteries yet? I'm tired of buying more batteries..



You can buy 4 chargable batteries and a charger and then switch the empty ones with the (freshly) charged ones.

That's how I do it... Well, that's how I WILL do it as soon as the betteries that came with the wii, get empty. The current one's still got 3 dots, so I'm good for now.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 26, 2007)

Just buy one of those Nyko Charging Stations. They really work I have 2 of them. They cost 24.95


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

I was gonna buy one of those, but I bought rechargeable batteries instead...

cheaper.....


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 26, 2007)

I belive rechargeable batteries would be cheeper than the Nyko Charging Station thingy..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

...They are....^^^

Its kind of what I said.

Anyways, the batteries with the charge station thing costs 19 bucks... 

kind of beats the 24.99.....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't know where to find Battery Chargers. ;-: Maybe Best Buy...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> I belive rechargeable batteries would be cheeper than the Nyko Charging Station thingy..



And they work better too. My Nyko charger AND my roommates are both busted on one side.

Buy a $20 pack of rechargeable batteries guys, it's a way better deal in every way...I got mine from Best Buy btw...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 26, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> And they work better too. My Nyko charger AND my roommates are both busted on one side.
> 
> Buy a $20 pack of rechargeable batteries guys, it's a way better deal in every way...I got mine from Best Buy btw...



I bought my rechargeable batteries from WalMart. My Dad won't let me buy anything from best buy after the ripped him off on a computer


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

Best Buy certainly seems to equal Worst Service...

Also, <3 <3 <3 for DBZ:BT3. I can't wait for this to hit Wii, instant buy for me. They put the OVER 9000! scene in the game so that makes it instantly worth it...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 26, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Best Buy certainly seems to equal Worst Service...
> 
> Also, <3 <3 <3 for DBZ:BT3. I can't wait for this to hit Wii, instant buy for me. They put the OVER 9000! scene in the game so that makes it instantly worth it...



I'm waiting to buy It for the wii I prefered 2 for the Wii over It for the PS2. I don't know why I did but I did.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

I played the PS2 one the other day and while it was mostly the same I thought it looked like utter crap on a nice TV. For graphics alone the Wii one is way better...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 26, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I played the PS2 one the other day and while it was mostly the same I thought it looked like utter crap on a nice TV. For graphics alone the Wii one is way better...



The Wii version actually looks better than the PS2 version? It's a miracle for a PS2 port. lolz


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't expect it to be such a difference. But on a widescreen HDTV Tenkaichi 3 on PS2 looked like crap next to Tenkaichi 2 on Wii...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2007)

Wii version of BT2 looked identical to the PS2 port, nothing changed. *Played both 5+ hours.* 

As for BT3 I don't know, but i'm not expecting much.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 26, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, I didn't expect it to be such a difference. But on a widescreen HDTV Tenkaichi 3 on PS2 looked like crap next to Tenkaichi 2 on Wii...



Very interesting unfortunatly I don't have an HDtv so I probably won't see much of a diffrence.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

My friend was runnin' widescreen on an LCD with component cables, I'm sure it's not hardly noticeable on a normal TV...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 26, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> My friend was runnin' widescreen on an LCD with component cables, I'm sure it's not hardly noticeable on a normal TV...



Interesting very interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh well on HDTV the PS2 games never look that great, no support from it while wii atleast has the smallest HDTV.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 26, 2007)

News Flash I just got the Ds Demo Channel on My Japanese Wii! I will post picks in a few.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

DS demo channel?

Can you give an explanation of it?

I've never heard of a channel like that before.....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

...you lucky grownup, you..........^^^

lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 26, 2007)

Bt 3 online is enough for anyone to purchase the Wii version.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys, I just bought a Wii this weekend 
but I´m confused over one thing... how do I connect an internet wire (forgot what they´re called) to it? 
it only have 2 usb ports as far as I can tell >___>


----------



## Pein (Nov 27, 2007)

^you can't it's wi fi only so no wires unless you buy the ethernet adapter   

Well I feel awesome I just bought 3 wii's and now I'm gonna sell them all for profit on ebay I'll buy another when ssbb comes out.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 27, 2007)

argh, gawdammit! 

how much does it cost?
not that there are any online games out there really >__>

EDIT: wait a minute....is that the animal crossing music playing in the Mii channel?! :amazed


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2007)

Why,yes there is you Wii newcomer, you....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> hey guys, I just bought a Wii this weekend
> but I?m confused over one thing... how do I connect an internet wire (forgot what they?re called) to it?
> it only have 2 usb ports as far as I can tell >___>



You have to buy a fricking 30 bucks internet adapter >_>;

so much for being cheap


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 27, 2007)

Everyone should have wireless routers nowadays anyway lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2007)

.....We do.....^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> hey guys, I just bought a Wii this weekend
> but I?m confused over one thing... how do I connect an internet wire (forgot what they?re called) to it?
> it only have 2 usb ports as far as I can tell >___>



Buy a wireless router and be introduced to the wonders of modern technology...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You have to buy a fricking 30 bucks internet adapter >_>;
> 
> so much for being cheap



Yep i had to pick one of these up. These damn nintendo bastards don't understand we can't all have routers near our room


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, I never figured why Nintendo didn't just throw in an ethernet port. Although being only wireless is a hell of a lot better than the 360 being wired and charging friggin' $100 for a wireless adapter. F'ing cord running across my entire house 'cause of that...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 27, 2007)

This game looks awesome, a perfect Emo based anime style game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Buy a wireless router and be introduced to the wonders of modern technology...



I hate wireless

wired = best

since you never have to worry about your signal strength or fricking random disconnects.

wired = plug and play


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I hate wireless
> 
> wired = best
> 
> ...



I've always had wireless and have never had any problems with signal strength or disconnects. INFACT, whenever I was at my friend who HAD wired internet, it would disconnect randomly.

I think it really depends on your set up and the type of equipment you're dealing with.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2007)

I simply don't trust it.

I had nothing but trouble connecting my wii and DS to wireless

with the official USB dongle and a hotspot generator that came with my motherboard


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> This game looks awesome, a perfect Emo based anime style game.



Eh game looks like crap  Just my intake for now. 

I agree with Vegitto, my connection for wireless always shuts off.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Wii version of BT2 looked identical to the PS2 port, nothing changed. *Played both 5+ hours.*
> 
> As for BT3 I don't know, but i'm not expecting much.



I'm trying to find the comparsion video, but this shows some of the Wii version Graphics. The characters models have more effects on them.

this

This shows off the models too.
this

Also Famitsu gave  No More Heroes 9889 according to Go Nintendo


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I'm trying to find the comparsion video, but this shows some of the Wii version Graphics. The characters models have more effects on them.
> 
> this
> 
> ...



Whoa they look more 3D. I like, though i also like teh cel-shaded look too. Still cool.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 28, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Also Famitsu gave  No More Heroes 9889 according to Go Nintendo



wow thats pretty good 

cant wait for that game to come out


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 28, 2007)

No more heroes seems to have potential yeah


----------



## Pein (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's some real advice never trust famitsu's reviews the reviews are bullshit


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2007)

Im thinking that No More Heroes will have a balanced use of the cell shaded graphics...

If the game rocks, it will make up for the graphics, cuz cell shaded kinda sucks IMO.

A cheap way to make graphics..


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

No More Heroes is the most badass looking game on the slab. Killer 7 is one of my favorite games of last gen, Suda 51 is one of my favorite developers in existence. Read his interview in the new Nintendo Power, that guy is hilarious. I love the answer to one question which is 90% censored...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2007)

If you can find it, could you post it?^^^

I have no access to a Nintendo Power Mag...


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Everyone should have wireless routers nowadays anyway lol.



I do not currently. Though personally I think wired is slightly better. If you are using your console for wireless connection there are possibilities of disconnects and or the console not being able to detect the wireless function. Hopefully in the future I will have obtained it though, especially with all of the new software updates which may eventually render wires useless.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I do not currently. Though personally I think wired is slightly better. If you are using your console for wireless connection there are possibilities of disconnects and or the console not being able to detect the wireless function. Hopefully in the future I will have obtained it though, especially with all of the new software updates which may eventually render wires useless.



I've never had that problem with my Wii. It's connection is fine, and it moves around a lot...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 28, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I do not currently. Though personally I think wired is slightly better. If you are using your console for wireless connection there are possibilities of disconnects and or the console not being able to detect the wireless function. Hopefully in the future I will have obtained it though, especially with all of the new software updates which may eventually render wires useless.



Well most wireless routers double as wired routers aswell. (and visa-versa nowadays)

I use wired for my Desktop of course, but for my Laptop, 360, Wii, and PS3 I use wireless. And I have never once ever ever ever had a random disconnect. The speed is great, I get no lag in games (always green), and I've never had any wireless connection detection problems.

I really don't see how or why people have so much trouble out of wireless, I've been using it for over a year now, and as I said, never once had a problem.
------------

Anyway, back on topic! lol.

Has anyone seen the Wii cabinet? lmao:


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

He forgot the strap though...and the condom...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

question

why would I come home to find my wiimote vibrating constantly with all the lights turned on o_O


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, you see, your 21-year old mom gets lonely sometimes and...


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Well most wireless routers double as wired routers aswell. (and visa-versa nowadays)
> 
> I use wired for my Desktop of course, but for my Laptop, 360, Wii, and PS3 I use wireless. And I have never once ever ever ever had a random disconnect. The speed is great, I get no lag in games (always green), and I've never had any wireless connection detection problems.
> 
> ...



Actually I wish I had. Though I would not buy it for many reasons. One of which is my friends, who I have a hard time already convincing them the Wii is actually fun, would make me never hear the end of it.

It looks nicely done though..


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Donkey Show, could you post Miyamoto looking like "WTF?!" ? Your old avatar.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

I think we need a new headline...


----------



## Jazz (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah

"The Nintendo Wii Discussion - PS3's are our laxatives


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

"Wii're #1, so suck it"


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

I got Metroid Prime 3 and Battalion Wars 2 today *Waiting for Resident evil UC to come from toysrus deal*


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 29, 2007)

Mario said:


> Yeah
> 
> "The Nintendo Wii Discussion - PS3's are our laxatives



This title seems fitting. 

Though sadly the PS3 outsold the Wii in Japan for the first time in it's release, not more than a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

Vyse said:


> This title seems fitting.
> 
> Though sadly the PS3 outsold the Wii in Japan for the first time in it's release, not more than a few weeks ago.


twice bitches and with winning eleven out this week its not so far fetched for them to do it again


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I got Metroid Prime 3 and Battalion Wars 2 today *Waiting for Resident evil UC to come from toysrus deal*



good choices man, give us a rundown on them later 
I?m a little interested in BW2, at least the multiplayer ^^

btw guys, I only have zelda and I plan on getting smg, what other games out there are worthy of notion?
any swordfighting-ish games? good shooters? 
I?d just like to see what games you?d guys like  :>


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

the one good on the wii shooter is medal of honor heroes 2


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 29, 2007)

the one you´d only play for it´s mp? 
I think I´m gonna pass on that one actually =/
or maybe I´ll pick it up later or something.
have you/anyone here played it?


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

played it a friends house its pretty damn good controls are great and the 32 person multi is out standing for a wii game


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 29, 2007)

okay, sounds nice 
how are the levels, large then I assume? 
how does the team deathmatch work? like battlefields (respawns/tickets etc)
are there vehicles?


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

deathmatch is what you would expect the maps are quite large don't remember any vehicles


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 29, 2007)

okay ~~
did you get to see if there are many mp maps?
and did you play the singleplayer mode? anything to have? >___>

I think I´m done interrogating you now


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 29, 2007)

> btw guys, I only have zelda and I plan on getting smg, what other games out there are worthy of notion?
> any swordfighting-ish games? good shooters?
> I´d just like to see what games you´d guys like  :>



Super Paper Mario 
[side scroller + paper mario]

Metroid Prime 3 
[adventure-fps]

Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles 
[Rail Shooter]

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn 
[Turn base strategy {play FE: "Path of Radiance" for story purposes first, if you can}]

Don't know of any good "swordfighting-ish" title out yet. I assume you mean something like DMC, so ...none that I know of.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> okay ~~
> did you get to see if there are many mp maps?
> and did you play the singleplayer mode? anything to have? >___>
> 
> I think I?m done interrogating you now



Dude, buy Victorious Boxers Revolution if you're a fan of Hajime No Ippo.

For a shooter, buy Medal of Honors Heroes of Vanguard, or just wait for the next one to come out....

For a good sword fighting game, buy bleach shattered blade.

hmm.... SMG is a good buy for the Wii to whoever has one....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks for the tips guys 

paper mario, isn?t the battles j-rpg style? I?m usually not too fond of that type of gameplay, but I?ll check it out ^^

EDIT: saw a video on youtube, and now I must have paper mario 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]KjItCybkLj8[/YOUTUBE]



seriously check out this tour, the guy?s pretty funny aswell xD

gonna check out the bleach game aswell, even though I haven?t gotten into bleach (yet, I?m so slow) 
though if I?m gonna buy a fighter it?ll most likely be the dbz game ;D

and yeah, maybe it?s time to make a re-visit to samus aran again XD

this game seems kinda fun : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]J89wmqXlLws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 29, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> this game seems kinda fun :
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



NO DEAR GOD NO


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah that sucks, i wanted dragon blade badly but it seems it sucks, i'll pick it up when cheap.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 29, 2007)

DBZ BT: 3 for Wii in 4-5 days. ^-^

That game should last me the entire month of December. And of course the tournament on the forums too.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 29, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> DBZ BT: 3 for Wii in 4-5 days. ^-^



I just got a call from GameStop.

They said I can pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 29, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I just got a call from GameStop.
> 
> They said I can pick it up tomorrow.



Same here, they just called 5 mins ago


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2007)

I am not buying it


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am not buying it



Great insightful information


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2007)

il add more information

spending the money on disgaia 2 and digital devil saga 2 instead


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> il add more information
> 
> spending the money on disgaia 2 and digital devil saga 2 instead



Nice Disageai 2 is awesome. I only played about 4 hours but it's really fun.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 29, 2007)

I may pick the DBZ title up, or even more likely I will request it for Christmas.

With the added online multi-player, this title gets an amazing boost.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2007)

> Nintendo moves 1M systems in 1 week
> Japanese juggernaut simultaneously shatters records in America, UK, and Japan; Fils-Aime laments stock shortages.







> DS has now sold 20.05 million units in Japan, thanks to the never-ending Brain Training craze still afflicting the island nation. The handheld hit the 20 million-unit mark in just three years--three years earlier than the previous fastest-selling game platform in the country, the PlayStation 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh noes, that monster called the DS is crazy there...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2007)

DS I plan to play with you Co op style when I get this game  Of course we will chat using Xbox live


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 30, 2007)

Word, I will exert my supremacy over GW. 

Anyway, No More Heroes scores from Famitsu.



> 9,8,8,9
> 
> 34/40



First day purchase, not like it was going to be otherwise.

Oh yeah, most useful gaming swag ever?

 XD


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh yeah, most useful gaming swag ever?
> 
> XD



I saw that really kind of odd oh those crazy Suda 5 develepors.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

Geometry Wars for Wii will have WIFi?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the DBZ news guys. I just go my copy.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'm off to get mine too...

IT'S OVER 9000!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Thanks for the DBZ news guys. I just go my copy.



.....i hate you....


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 30, 2007)

DBZ Get!


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 30, 2007)

I want the new DBZ too!
Is it good? 

And on to the question: 
Do you know when the one piece game (unlimited adventures?) for the wii is hitting Europe? I think it will come out in february around February. 
Speaking of "around february", do you know if the releasedate for Brawl is the same as US? (for us, poor euoropeans)


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 30, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I want the new DBZ too!
> Is it good?


Extremely. 

Edit: After some playtime, allow me to elaborate.

The Good:
~ Kamehameha - hold left, AND DO A KAMEHAMEHA
~ Fan service is over 9000! (Over 9000 joke in game ftw)
~ No waggle (except for certain super moves)
~ You can always switch to Classic or Gamecube controls.
~ Online!

The Bad:
~ STEEP learning curve
~ Supers come off much slower than with buttons
~ No waggle (honestly, I kinda miss it)
~ If you're used to Tenkaichi 2, like me, you're gonna be going crazy trying to figure this out. The controls are _completely_ different.
~ You'll need to have minor deductive skills to figure out some of the games quips (like for Spirit Bomb, you must lift the Wiimote/nunchuk STRAIGHT up, no angle to it)

The Ugly:
~ Not so good at parties because of the time it takes to learn the controls. Impatient people and non-hardcore gamers probably will get frustrated quickly.
~ The nunchuk cord hits me in the face everytime I spirit bomb. xP

The Wonderful:
~ Once you start learning the new controls, it's an _extremely_ in-depth fighting game. Best fighter on Wii is not an understatement.
~ DOING A KAMEHAMEHA DOES A KAMEHAMEHA!!!
(no seriously, the super moves are read by the game really well.)

Edit: Going through training is a HUUUUUGGGEE help. Devote at least an hour to that. It really helps. This game is so in-depth it's insane. It makes most hardcore fighters look like simple button mashers...




Mugiwara said:


> And on to the question:
> Do you know when the one piece game (unlimited adventures?) for the wii is hitting Europe? I think it will come out in february around February.
> Speaking of "around february", do you know if the releasedate for Brawl is the same as US? (for us, poor euoropeans)



This one?

(one of my favorite boxarts ever btw)

It's Jan. 22nd for America, but there is no announced release date for Europe.

Smash Bros. Brawl is Feb. 10th for America, but only noted as "Spring 2008" for Europe. You can assume that means between mid-February and the end of March...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2007)

Jan.22 for one piece? OH MY GOD, awesomeness. And the cover art looks ballin for sure


----------



## Jazz (Dec 1, 2007)

RASENGAN!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2007)

onepiece wont come here as the show doesn't even have any plans of being shown

well not in belgium atleast


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

WE ALL NEED A FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELOADER DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2007)

lol I emailed datel about that and a PS3 import option, they havent answered and I emailed them a month ago


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

​
POKEMON SNAP!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 1, 2007)

^Very cool.

Loved that game as a kid. 

Thread needs a new title. Any suggestions?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 1, 2007)

How abouuuuuuuuuut...

The Nintendo Wii Discussion Thread - OH SHI NINTENDO ACTUALLY IMPROVES ON A VC RELEASE?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 1, 2007)

Makes sense.

It'll do for now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 1, 2007)

Nah.

I can''t think of anything right now, maybe something to do with the holidays.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2007)

They need to make Wii-mote enabled super scope games nao on the VC.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> They need to make Wii-mote enabled super scope games nao on the VC.



dam straight.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Got Umbrella Chronicles yesterday

loving it


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

Got DBZ yesterday

my arm hurtz


----------



## Birkin (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm hosting the tournament btw guys

be sure to sign up!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

You should advertise. Remember NF's search function is shit useless.

I won a game online yesterday. The lag was horrible. No idea if it was me or him. But I've had a lot of problems with game systems and lag, I'm starting to wonder if it's something with my router not liking consoles...


----------



## Birkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, but don't have the promotion pictures anymore. I guess I could sig some text though.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You should advertise. Remember NF's search function is shit useless.
> 
> I won a game online yesterday. The lag was horrible. No idea if it was me or him. But I've had a lot of problems with game systems and lag, I'm starting to wonder if it's something with my router not liking consoles...



Then it must be your connection if it has been acting up on you


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 1, 2007)

My arm is hurting from DBZ BT3 after 10 rounds.

I am in paaaaain.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok you're kinda week, or you're flailing too much. My wrist is sore but that was after like 6-8 hours of nonstop playing...

It's those blasted smash attacks that kill your arm. >.<


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

Explain the movements...^

I wanna hear this, since Victorious Boxers didn't make my arms hurt, i wanna know why DBZ does.


----------



## Mugiwara (Dec 1, 2007)

nmaster64: Thanks for the in-depth information! 
And it's okay, I'm not used to tenkaichi 2. Actually, I've only played tenkaichi 2 twice... And that was on a PS2. 

I'll check the game out! Looks really interesting. 

And Vegitto-kun:
Grand adventure got released here in Sweden at least. I see no reason why unlimited adventure won't be. They don't show one piece her either. 
Although, it would be cool if it aired alongside with Naruto and FMA. They've done a kinda neat thing by putting the animes on air with JAP voice and swedish subs - the way it should *always* be done, *everywhere*! Too bad though, that I don't have that channel anymore  

And the boxart looks really nice! But wheres Franky?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 1, 2007)

Hell yeah I'm weak, I think I'm just swinging the Wii mote around for unneccesary movements though.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Explain the movements...^



Smash attacks. They're triggered by one of 4-6 motions combined with A (generally a waggle side-to-side or up-and-down). Vanishing attacks are done similarly. Personally, I haven't quite mastered the smash attacks yet, so I find myself flailing a bit trying to get one off and after a few hours this does indeed lead to a sore wrist...

Put it this way. I kept playing hours after my wrist started hurting. xD


----------



## TheWon (Dec 1, 2007)

Guys tonight's Magic word is 

Contra 4. 
If you haven't played it do it. If you can stop yourself from SHi^%ing in your drawers. Play the game on hard.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 1, 2007)

> Smash attacks. They're triggered by one of 4-6 motions combined with A (generally a waggle side-to-side or up-and-down). Vanishing attacks are done similarly. Personally, I haven't quite mastered the smash attacks yet, so I find myself flailing a bit trying to get one off and after a few hours this does indeed lead to a sore wrist...
> 
> Put it this way. I kept playing hours after my wrist started hurting. xD



Does it support other controllers? I could look but I just woke up, so I didn't think about it before I started typing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 2, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Guys tonight's Magic word is
> 
> Contra 4.
> If you haven't played it do it. If you can stop yourself from SHi^%ing in your drawers. Play the game on hard.



Ugh, I am so not used to the dual screens and keep getting my balls handed to me.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 2, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Does it support other controllers? I could look but I just woke up, so I didn't think about it before I started typing.



Yes'm. U canz alwayz just use a GCN or Classicz...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> NO DEAR GOD NO



godammit...I mean uh.... Allah Dammit! 
oh well, I?m gonna pick up paper mario, smg, dbz3 & mysims (and mass effect, assasins creed and bladestorm for the 360) so one less game to empty my wallet might be a good thing


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not sure about the Castlevania games for VC....

Will there be better Castlevania's that the current ones for VC?

Cuz i was wanting to get one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I'm not sure about the Castlevania games for VC....
> 
> Will there be better Castlevania's that the current ones for VC?
> 
> Cuz i was wanting to get one.





Well, the VC seems very unlikely to be getting Rondo or Symphony, the two best Castlevania games.

In terms of what they offer, and what could come down the road, the only better game the VC can get it's hands on would be Dracula's Curse, the best NES CV.

That's not to say the CV's the VC has is bad, as both the original and SCIV are both good.

Both takes are alternate stories in the canon of the same place, so it's personal preference to decide which of them fits into the canon slot of that timeframe.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, the VC seems very unlikely to be getting Rondo or Symphony, the two best Castlevania games.
> 
> In terms of what they offer, and what could come down the road, the only better game the VC can get it's hands on would be Dracula's Curse, the best NES CV.
> 
> ...



I looked up Dracula's curse...

didn't really like it much......

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I looked up Dracula's curse...
> 
> didn't really like it much......
> 
> Thanks for the info...



You sure you looked up the right one?

Dracula's Curse, NOT Curse of Darkness, it's sequel.

Dracula's Curse is considered to be one of the best NES games period, so if you really dislike that..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You sure you looked up the right one?
> 
> Dracula's Curse, NOT Curse of Darkness, it's sequel.
> 
> Dracula's Curse is considered to be one of the best NES games period, so if you really dislike that..



It was good, but not my favorite, is what i meant...

I dunno.....

Hopefully Rondo or Symphony get in, if not, oh well...


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2007)

Yo peeps can someone give me any suggestions of games to buy for the holidays. I already have SMG but Im not sure what else to buy,so what are some games that are worth the purchase. I'm asking for like 4-5 games


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

Here we go...

Geometry Wars Galaxies
DBZ:BT3
Ghost Squad
Zack & Wiki
Metroid Prime 3
REC
And the Zapper, I mean crossbow training is pretty fun.

As for myself, I will be grabbing WiiFit and No More Heroes this week. >=D


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 2, 2007)

hrm, I haven´t played any of these but I´m planning to buy them >__>
1.paper mario
2.mysims
3.Dbz:t3
4.Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
5. and uh... maybe battalion wars 2

but I think I´ll  need another wiimote+nunchuck somwhere before Dbzt3 >___>


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Geometry Wars Galaxies
> DBZ:BT3
> ...



Im guessing you're importing NMH i gotta wait till Feb.


you forgot Trauma Center in the list


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

I saw some vids on youtube about Wii Fit, everyone is hating on it. lol


----------



## Birkin (Dec 2, 2007)

I see Killua :3

Anyways

Don't get the Zapper for RE. They say it's the perfect game for it, but it isn't.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

They're all tools.  The beauty of WiiFit is that it works just as it says it does.  It's kinda like the evolution of Wii Sports.



> Don't get the Zapper for RE. They say it's the perfect game for it, but it isn't.



Get it for Ghost Squad.  You can calibrate it to the point where you don't need the cursor anymore and you can rock it like the arcades, light gun style.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 2, 2007)

wiifit made me lol 
it reminded me of TVshop commercials XD


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

hmm.....

How does the story go in NMH?

I still have yet to see more awesomeness....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

I will wait for Miyamoto's next groundbreaking idea.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I will wait for Miyamoto's next groundbreaking idea.



wiibiking

where you use the revolutionary wiibike pedals and wiibike chair to pedal your way to victory :amazed


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmm.....
> 
> How does the story go in NMH?
> 
> I still have yet to see more awesomeness....



The entire basis of the game is to... buy a video game.  That's why Travis becomes an assassin to get money.  Everything else that happens is just there for the ride.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> The entire basis of the game is to... buy a video game.  That's why Travis becomes an assassin to get money.  Everything else that happens is just there for the ride.



Give us your impressions after you've played it so i know if this is a must buy


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

I think IGN has some pretty good impressions on their site.  They have a near final build of the US version and they said you pretty much have to have this game.  I'll, of course, do the same. =)  The US version does retain all the blood and gore in it's original "blood red" state.  IGN said it's more violent than Manhunt 2, but the style of the game helps say otherwise.  JP version has black blood.

"FUCK HEADS!" :lol

EDIT:  Here's the newest US trailer.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 2, 2007)

New Games
Battalion Wars
Zack and Wiki
Resident Evil UC
DBA TB3
Geomentry Wars 
and Wii Zapper with Link

Old games
Metroid Prime 3
Mario Strikers Charged


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I think IGN has some pretty good impressions on their site.  They have a near final build of the US version and they said you pretty much have to have this game.  I'll, of course, do the same. =)  The US version does retain all the blood and gore in it's original "blood red" state.  IGN said it's more violent than Manhunt 2, but the style of the game helps say otherwise.  JP version has black blood.
> 
> "FUCK HEADS!" :lol
> 
> EDIT:  Here's the newest US trailer.



this game is a game I will get on launch date

and hell I didn't even get galaxy on launch


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's some gameplay footage of No More Heroes:



This is one of those games that could be extremely sucky or extremely awesome.

Famitsu gave it a: 

9, 8, 8, 9

34/40.

So....=)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah no more heroes seems to have an awesome style, so hopefully the gameplay will own aswell :]
I just loved that you save the game by taking a dump


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2007)

I am quite sure this game will pwn


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

It would kinda give the game more "flavor" if you were able to customize Travis's clothes, hairstyle, etc.

I dunno, just a weird idea I got.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> It would kinda give the game more "flavor" if you were able to customize Travis's clothes, hairstyle, etc.
> 
> I dunno, just a weird idea I got.



You can customize his clothes and his room.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

It is Grand Theft Auto San Andreas for the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> It is Grand Theft Auto San Andreas for the Wii.



If it could come even close to the story line/gameplay i'll be fun, doubt it'll be as good though.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> It is Grand Theft Auto San Andreas for the Wii.



Don't insult such an awesome fucking game as NMH like that...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> If it could come even close to the story line/gameplay i'll be fun, doubt it'll be as good though.



You kill assassins to buy video games.  NMH's story has already surpassed it in my mind.  XD  Plus the characters? =D

*Bad Girl*


I love her.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Don't insult such an awesome fucking game as NMH like that...



Psh if NMH is half as good i'll give it props 

Looks good but the combat still looks pretty lame IMO. Well here's to hoping it's fun. And i agree DS the main evil character is pretty cool, stupid yet cool kinda cool


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 2, 2007)

NMH has nothing in common with GTA other than being kind of sandbox. It's characters, story, writing, style...everything is in a completely higher league than GTA. No telling how the gameplay will turn out, but if it's as fun as it _looks_, the game blows GTA away as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> NMH has nothing in common with GTA other than being kind of sandbox. It's characters, story, writing, style...everything is in a completely higher league than GTA. No telling how the gameplay will turn out, but if it's as fun as it _looks_, the game blows GTA away as far as I'm concerned.



All opinionated i know, and i wouldn't even put these two in comparing though i must ask what kinda of sandbox features are there? Cities like GTA? Or what? I've only seen the combat so far *OK* the showing off of graphics *Which the style is ok though i don't think i'll ever love it but i don't hate it, i think cel-shaded for games = awesome idea* and the story, well i haven't gotten much of it but i can wait for the game. 

So if you have any videos explaining the story and showing off the city *If there is one* by all means please show, i can only get my hopes up.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 2, 2007)

Gameplay: 

Gameplay 2:   (holy shit I hadn't seen that one, mother f$%kin epic)

An example of a simple sidequest, including driving to it:


There's a ton, have a field day. I get more and more excited with every one I watch. I think this might be the #1 game on my coming soon list across any system...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> everything is in a completely higher league than GTA.



I lol'd and accidentally spit my soda all over my lap at that statement.

I have seen nothing whatsoever in NMH that ranks it higher than the huge scale of San Andreas.

Not saying it's bad, but the bias mindset against GTA is bad bad bad!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Gameplay:
> 
> Gameplay 2:   (holy shit I hadn't seen that one, mother f$%kin epic)
> 
> ...



Seen those two gameplay, look alright, kinda stale but i can live with it if the story is good enough. 

As for the city, looks so deserted. Guess i should expect the whole "Kill only bad" and can't kill innocents or do much with em but see em walk by. Damn, game could of used more time to make that more accsable "Unless you see innocent killing or more involvement with them or something. 

Thanks for the videos but nothing shown reaches caliber of SA to me, not even close.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2007)

NMH is more combat oriented, so attempting to compare it to GTA:SA in terms of scale doesn't really work.  The setting and style I do prefer over GTA, but I think they will be opposite ends of the spectrum in terms of sandbox.  I don't think it could top GTA and Crackdown in terms of typical sandbox gameplay.  

What I do hope is that NMH is just as open ended as a GTA game.  Games like these should allow you to get lost in their world and if NMH can accomplish that, I will splooge.  It already has the style, attitude, and interesting combat that has me really intrigued.  If it can blend all of it together, like the Wii-kly review says it does, then call me an even bigger Suda worshiper. Besides that, I'll let you know how it really is later on this week. =P


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 3, 2007)

No more hero's looks cool abd bad ass and wicked at the same time. Brings back great killer 7 memories.  

not going to be perfect but its going to be at least a 8.0 type of game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> NMH is more combat oriented, so attempting to compare it to GTA:SA in terms of scale doesn't really work.  The setting and style I do prefer over GTA, but I think they will be opposite ends of the spectrum in terms of sandbox.  I don't think it could top GTA and Crackdown in terms of typical sandbox gameplay.
> 
> What I do hope is that NMH is just as open ended as a GTA game.  Games like these should allow you to get lost in their world and if NMH can accomplish that, I will splooge.  It already has the style, attitude, and interesting combat that has me really intrigued.  If it can blend all of it together, like the Wii-kly review says it does, then call me an even bigger Suda worshiper. Besides that, I'll let you know how it really is later on this week. =P



Oh well i didn't even know it was a sandbox game till Nmaster mentioned it. To me as a game it looks good just nothing special. I could be wrong and once i get it love it though


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Guess i should expect the whole "Kill only bad" and can't kill innocents or do much with em but see em walk by. Damn, game could of used more time to make that more accsable "Unless you see innocent killing or more involvement with them or something.


Some people actually don't like the mindless killing of innocents. I like to have reason behind my merciless slaughter. I don't like being some stereotypical ghetto punk who kills innocents just 'cause the more simple-minded gamers like killing everything in sight and get off on things like killing cops and hookers. I have Dead Rising if I want a sandbox for killing things endlessly...



Donkey Show said:


> What I do hope is that NMH is just as open ended as a GTA game.  Games like these should allow you to get lost in their world and if NMH can accomplish that, I will splooge.  It already has the style, attitude, and interesting combat that has me really intrigued.  If it can blend all of it together, like the Wii-kly review says it does, then call me an even bigger Suda worshiper. Besides that, I'll let you know how it really is later on this week. =P


  

What he said.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

NM

chill out, your not supposed to kill innocent people now are you?

killing innocent people adds more realism, it would be odd if there is a deserted town unless they explain it in the game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 3, 2007)

you mean, having innocents/civilians in a game adds more realism.... >___>
you don´t have to mindlessly kill them if you don´t want to you know XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

True, I completely fucked up there.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 3, 2007)

I love to kill innocencet bystanders.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

So do I actually

it is completely realistic to have a black guy murder innocent people in SA

I aer su racist  

please don't think im racist


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So do I actually
> 
> it is completely realistic to have a black guy murder innocent people in SA
> 
> ...



"I'm not a racist, thats whats so insane about this."


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

awesome aint it?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So do I actually
> 
> it is completely realistic to have a black guy murder innocent people in SA
> 
> ...



Hey the best GTA has a black guy, so what? Killing innocents black/white/whatever is still so fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Hey the best GTA has a black guy, so what? Killing innocents black/white/whatever is still so fun



Jack thompson: YOU ARE MURDERER


----------



## TheWon (Dec 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Hey the best GTA has a black guy, so what? Killing innocents black/white/whatever is still so fun



Be for real. Do you think the world would let a Black Guy kill alot of innocent  people. Black guys go to jail for killing dogs, drugs, and steroids. So they would call out the national guard to take a brotha out. Well as long as he only killing blacks the world don't care.

So GTA is more like a Sci Fi, or anime. It's all fantasy so it's all good.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 3, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I love to kill innocent bystanders.



so do I, but that´s beside the point 
and that quoute, taken out of context is rather hilarious


----------



## TheWon (Dec 3, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]y0v2yj_NSqc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gRC2MeW036w[/YOUTUBE]

The 360 may have the better game, but the Wii has the best commercial.

SNAP!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2007)

Just picked up another Wii for the family today for Christmas.  I was surprised I picked one up rather easily at Gamestop.  That beats having to wait in line at Best Buy or some other place really fucking early in the morning.

Oh yeah, Wii FPS + Dogs = not a good idea...


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 3, 2007)

Lol I just got my WII jacket....It looks like a dildo and feels like a condom ;(


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just picked up another Wii for the family today for Christmas.



You should've picked up the *Vii* instead, that is the real China shit. lol


----------



## Jazz (Dec 3, 2007)

ROFL THAT KID IS FUCKING CRYING XD


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2007)

So out of pure anger towards today's VC update, i used my points to buy Sin and Punishment...

I LOVE IT.

Best waste of points i have ever done.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

Hay guys, question >_>

Do Wavebird controllers work on the Wii?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes they do.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 4, 2007)

And thank jesus-date, at that. My cube controllers would _never_ reach the couch from my wii [since it's not in the middle of the floor, like my cube is xD].


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

..one thing that I was kinda disappointed in about Sin & Punishment..

If it is a 2 player, why the hell isn't there co-op with TWO characters on it, intead of the other guy controlling the stupid cursor??

I kinda thought it was a cheap way of having 2 players for it....

I also thought that there should be a Sin & Punishment for the Wii..

It would rule so bad.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just picked up another Wii for the family today for Christmas.  I was surprised I picked one up rather easily at Gamestop.  That beats having to wait in line at Best Buy or some other place really fucking early in the morning.
> 
> Oh yeah, Wii FPS + Dogs = not a good idea...


----------



## Volken (Dec 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just picked up another Wii for the family today for Christmas.  I was surprised I picked one up rather easily at Gamestop.  That beats having to wait in line at Best Buy or some other place really fucking early in the morning.
> 
> Oh yeah, Wii FPS + Dogs = not a good idea...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

...It's wrong... not priceless...^^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 4, 2007)

He sounds like the Angry German Kid.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm part of the problem now.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, yeah.  I used this image for the neogaf pickup thread.  I'm lazy.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm part of the problem now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh you...picked up the devils creation. laugh


----------



## TheWon (Dec 5, 2007)

Go ahead DS. I plan on too once it comes out here. I'm willing to try something new.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 5, 2007)

You fat fucks


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, this shit is kinda strenuous.  I'm 4-starring all of the balance stuff/physical shit so far thanks to my hardcore military training back in the day.  Apparently I have excellent balance and mobility, but it tells me I'm a fatty.  It's muscle mass stupid WiiFit.  

Anyway, Ski Jumping and Jogging (which just uses the WiiMote in your pocket) are the most fun so far.  I can really get into this deal.  You've made me a hardcore non-gamer WiiFit, how dare you.

The female trainer is pretty damn cute too.  I'm sure there will be hentai of her very soon. XD


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Anyway, Ski Jumping and Jogging (which just uses the WiiMote in your pocket) are the most fun so far.  I can really get into this deal.  You've made me a hardcore non-gamer WiiFit, how dare you.


Gawd damnit Nintendo, they're gonna end up making me get it too. Heaven forbid my mom gets a hold of it, it'll be like when I let her borrow Brain Age. Every time I come home to visit, "You don't have that brain game do you?" "No mom, I told you I gave it to my girlfriend because she wouldn't shut up about it, and she got priority because she puts out. Jeez, get your own already." 



Donkey Show said:


> The female trainer is pretty damn cute too.  I'm sure there will be hentai of her very soon. XD



Gimme a screencap and I'll run to 4chan and declare Rule 34.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Heaven forbid my mom gets a hold of it, it'll be like when I let her borrow Brain Age. Every time I come home to visit, "You don't have that brain game do you?" "No mom, I told you I gave it to my girlfriend because she wouldn't shut up about it, and she got priority because she puts out. Jeez, get your own already."



So what your saying is, if you're mom put out you'd give it to her?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> So what your saying is, if you're mom put out you'd give it to her?


If that were in her job description yes. She could have gained higher gifting priority alternately by giving me more money to buy the gold-digging bitch something better than a hand-me-down DS game...


I think I may fear this Wii Fit game. It's certainly not gonna say I'm fat, but I worry about my physical results considering how much I sit at my compy all day... -___-;;


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> If that were in her job description yes. She could have gained higher gifting priority alternately by giving me more money to buy the gold-digging bitch something better than a hand-me-down DS game...
> 
> 
> I think I may fear this Wii Fit game. It's certainly not gonna say I'm fat, but I worry about my physical results considering how much I sit at my compy all day... -___-;;


don't worry, a simple thing where you shift your weight wont make a difference on your physique


----------



## Pein (Dec 5, 2007)

pokemon snap on the US virtual console next monday


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 5, 2007)

To get or not to get, that is the question.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 5, 2007)

I wanna get Pokemon Snap.  I remember never beating it.  I never beat ANY of my N64 games...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2007)

Mario said:


> I wanna get Pokemon Snap.  I remember never beating it.  I never beat ANY of my N64 games...



Pokemon snap took an hour to beat...how is that possible you didn't finish it?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Pokemon snap took an hour to beat...how is that possible you didn't finish it?



Not if you're a completionist like me...I spent so many hours on that game...I don't know why it was so fun... >.<


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Not if you're a completionist like me...I spent so many hours on that game...I don't know why it was so fun... >.<



Well i meant to beat the main story. Could go back and get all those little pics and such but the main thing went by fast. Still i loved it, i may look into buying it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 6, 2007)

well sales data for the past week in japan have been released.. Wii fit came out on the first of December and the data goes up to the 2nd... Total Wii fit sales = 261,000 ( 1 day's worth)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 6, 2007)

What has happened to Japan.....


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2007)

It's funny, 'cause I think America could use a lot moar Wii Fit than Japan if you know what I mean.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Dec 6, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's funny, 'cause I think America could use a lot moar Wii Fit than Japan if you know what I mean.



It can't hold a stick to Vii Fit.lol


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2007)

Seems games aren't really games anymore. :amazed


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well i meant to beat the main story. Could go back and get all those little pics and such but the main thing went by fast. Still i loved it, i may look into buying it



I beat the game so many times in my childhood, that it bored me to the end of boredomness......

That is the ONLY game that ever got me bored apart from many other NES titles.

I will refuse to buy this game just purely out of bad memories I had with it... (I got really bored of video games after this game, so I didn't play for my whole 5th grade....)

Yeah, I kinda wanna KEEP playing video games...

@Wiifit Conversation.

I thought it would be like another WiiSports, but you guys seem to like it alot...

I will probably give it a try.

How big is the WiiFit board?


----------



## K-deps (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmm I could use WiiFit to get me in tip top shape. Im gonna keep that in mind.



One quick question: For thos that Have played Geometry Wars on Wii which control scheme is better because I don't plan on buying a classic controller anytime soon so if CC is much better i might just not get it


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 6, 2007)

Opening of *No More Heroes* (which came out in Japan today) along with the two best trailers pre-release.

Kinda poor quality but gives you a really good sense of the game's style.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> @Wiifit Conversation.
> 
> I thought it would be like another WiiSports, but you guys seem to like it alot...
> 
> ...



It's more than WiiSports really.  There's a lot of stuff that is just as fun like the Skiing, Boxing, etc. plus all the health nut stuff as well.  It's should never be considered a true replacement to the gym, but it does provide a nice amount of routines that can help with normal strength, flexibilty, and balance.  I go to the gym 5 times a week, lifting weights and running 2 miles each time, so results will vary, but I've been using WiiFit as a nice complement to warm up before each session.  It's good and considering there are rankings to each exercise, it does make you want to do better if you like seeing yourself on top of the boards. =P

Plus, all your information is password protected just to make sure no one else sees your fatty ass stats. XD  It's very much a game as it is a good attempt to get people into decent shape.  And the board is large enough for someone who has size 14 duck feet.



> Opening of No More Heroes (which came out in Japan today) along with the two best trailers pre-release.
> 
> Kinda poor quality but gives you a really good sense of the game's style.



You don't have to tell us about NMH.  We know it's pure win.  BTW, the game is mine tomorrow. =D


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Opening of *No More Heroes* (which came out in Japan today) along with the two best trailers pre-release.
> 
> Kinda poor quality but gives you a really good sense of the game's style.


old news tenshi


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's more than WiiSports really.  There's a lot of stuff that is just as fun like the Skiing, Boxing, etc. plus all the health nut stuff as well.  It's should never be considered a true replacement to the gym, but it does provide a nice amount of routines that can help with normal strength, flexibilty, and balance.  I go to the gym 5 times a week, lifting weights and running 2 miles each time, so results will vary, but I've been using WiiFit as a nice complement to warm up before each session.  It's good and considering there are rankings to each exercise, it does make you want to do better if you like seeing yourself on top of the boards. =P
> 
> Plus, all your information is password protected just to make sure no one else sees your fatty ass stats. XD  It's very much a game as it is a good attempt to get people into decent shape.  And the board is large enough for someone who has size 14 duck feet.
> 
> ...



Want some impression please, need to know how it goes, thanks.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's more than WiiSports really.  There's a lot of stuff that is just as fun like the Skiing, Boxing, etc. plus all the health nut stuff as well.  It's should never be considered a true replacement to the gym, but it does provide a nice amount of routines that can help with normal strength, flexibilty, and balance.  I go to the gym 5 times a week, lifting weights and running 2 miles each time, so results will vary, but I've been using WiiFit as a nice complement to warm up before each session.  It's good and considering there are rankings to each exercise, it does make you want to do better if you like seeing yourself on top of the boards. =P
> 
> Plus, all your information is password protected just to make sure no one else sees your fatty ass stats. XD  It's very much a game as it is a good attempt to get people into decent shape.  And the board is large enough for someone who has size 14 duck feet.
> 
> ...



Tell us EVERYTHING after the first save point...(if there is one)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 6, 2007)

Tell us aout the hot babes in the game too, DS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2007)

OH MY SHIT NO MORE HEROES IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> OH MY SHIT NO MORE HEROES IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed



Impressions fool now  Please i wanna know why is "So fucking awesome" Thankie


----------



## TheWon (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll show you. Thanks to good old Destinator! From what I have watched this game needs a anime. Over the top characters with flare and style. It's like the Gung Ho Guns or The Juppongatana.


*Spoiler*: __ 



No More Heroes Wii Assassin #10 Death Metal
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii Assassin #9 Dr. Peace
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii Assassin #8 Shinobu
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii Assassin #7 Destroyman
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii Assasin #6 Holly Summers
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii Assassin #5 Letz Shake
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii Assassin #4 Harvey
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii Assassin #3 Speed Buster
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii Assassin #2 Bad Girl
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii Assassin #1 Darkstar Part 1
Passacaglia.

No More Heroes Wii True Final Part 2 + Credits
Passacaglia.


----------



## destinator (Dec 7, 2007)

I can only say the game is made of win, I completed it 1,5 times now . The whole dialogues are just insane, Travis simply rocks. My favourite pun is still about Duke Nukem Forever at the last fight...I laughed my ass of at that one. Can't wait for next game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Wait what...

It takes a poke at Duke Nukem Forever?

Best. game. ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2007)

destinator said:


> I can only say the game is made of win, I completed it 1,5 times now . The whole dialogues are just insane, Travis simply rocks. My favourite pun is still about Duke Nukem Forever at the last fight...I laughed my ass of at that one. Can't wait for next game.



How long is it? Can you free roam? So on, tell more. ComE ON PEOPLE NOWZ YOU FUCKERS laugh


----------



## destinator (Dec 7, 2007)

Uhm first try took me around 10h but I used a lot of time standing around and recording took some time too. But after finishing the game for the first time you can replay the game with all equip but on harder difficulty. For example to unlock concept drawings and so on.

Free roaming is in, I also made a video of that: Passacaglia. there are also a lot more funny side missions ^^

I think I will spend like 15-25h on this game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2007)

=D


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

..Is he...does he...

Have a fucking light beam coming from his crotch on the manual cover?


----------



## destinator (Dec 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..Is he...does he...
> 
> Have a fucking light beam coming from his crotch on the manual cover?



So does he in the game, as beam and as ball xD.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2007)

destinator said:


> Uhm first try took me around 10h but I used a lot of time standing around and recording took some time too. But after finishing the game for the first time you can replay the game with all equip but on harder difficulty. For example to unlock concept drawings and so on.
> 
> Free roaming is in, I also made a video of that:  This should help there are also a lot more funny side missions ^^
> 
> I think I will spend like 15-25h on this game.



Ah thanks


----------



## LordOfChaosX (Dec 7, 2007)

Just asking are wii's normally sold out around your area.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2007)

LordOfChaosX said:


> Just asking are wii's normally sold out around your area.



From gamestop and such? yeah but local stores usually have em for a week or so.


----------



## LordOfChaosX (Dec 8, 2007)

I want to get a wii for christmas but i'm worried that the stores around me like gamestop will be sold out


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Dec 8, 2007)

Is Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn a decent game?
I'm thinking about getting it, but I'm not sure if I should get it, or Super Mario Galaxy.
(I'm a Fire Emblem fan, but I've heard some people say that it's poor game.)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 8, 2007)

Those people lied to you; radiant dawn is awesome in the way that all fire emblem games are. Since you're a fan of the FE series, I don't reckon there's anything about radiant dawn that you'll dislike. 

As long as you've played Path of Radiance already [since radiant dawn is a direct sequel], it's quite fucking good, or so I found. In any case, it most certainly cannot be considered bad in the vein of fire emblem games,; it delivers exactly what it is perfectly, like the series always does.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2007)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> Is Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn a decent game?
> I'm thinking about getting it, but I'm not sure if I should get it, or Super Mario Galaxy.
> (I'm a Fire Emblem fan, but I've heard some people say that it's poor game.)



It's a Fire Emblem game, nothing more, nothing less.

Mario is better, but RD is far from bad.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 8, 2007)

Judging by the thread title, someone's been enjoying the latest NMH videos. p=

I just picked up the Holiday issue of NP. Those guys seem to love it so damn much. I can't wait to get my copy (thankfully with no black spray).


----------



## Akuma (Dec 8, 2007)

Someone please explain the thread title for me lol......


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Someone please explain the thread title for me lol......


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2007)

So this game is made in English with Japanese subtitle right? Or am i wrong, i just keep seeing all English and no Japanese *Which is awesome if true*


----------



## Akuma (Dec 8, 2007)

The english version is all english.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Someone please explain the thread title for me lol......



Because I have No More Heroes. 

Anyway, my general impression.  Let's get the bad shit out of the way first...

Technically, it's ugly in the overworld.  Pop-up, wonky framerate, random slowdown, etc. etc.  WTF at the bike and collision?  Feels unpolished.  But......................

Everything about combat, the attitude, the setting, the voice actors, all of that shit makes you not realize the bad.  This game is slick, combat is very intuitive and fighting with the Wiimote feels like an extension of what you are doing in game.  It's pretty easy for me at the moment, but I can see how it will get a bit more challenging.  Best way to describe playing this game is as if anything cool made by Robert Rodriguez and Quentin Tarantino was made into a video game.  Overworld is okay, but it's starting to grow on me.  Again, the attitude of the game and the badass combat makes up for any technical issues this game has.  If you can see through Mass Effect's technical issues, you'll have no problem with NMH.  Suda is awesome.

Bye bye for another couple hours, fuck heads. =P


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 8, 2007)

I read somewhere on gamespots forum that the EU version of NMH will be sencored >___<
can someone confirm this?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2007)

> Unfortunately for our friends in the PAL regions they will be receiving the Japan version of the game which means it will be sans blood since the Japanese apparently aren't too big on that kind of stuff. But it's more than likely due to the controversy surrounding the perhaps just as bloody Manhunt 2 which was rejected for classification by the BBFC. In place of blood there will be black "smoke" that will escape from freshly skewered enemies.


Ya know, of all the awesome things you can do in Europe that are illegal in the States, I think the fact we get games unedited and earlier makes it worth living here...


----------



## destinator (Dec 8, 2007)

Btw from a logic point its not really "cut". I mean you use lightsabers which means there wouldnt be blood at all xD!.

But yeah I probably gonna import the US version too.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 8, 2007)

yeah, it?s import time, bitches


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 8, 2007)

No More Heroes looks terrible. I don't understand why people are so interested in this game...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 8, 2007)

because it´s one of the few games with some style in it... and you get to wield a lightsaber


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Ya know, of all the awesome things you can do in Europe that are illegal in the States, I think the fact we get games unedited and earlier makes it worth living here...



source please.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA! BEST CURSE WORD EVER IN A VIDEO GAME! Shit where's my camera...there...



I <3 Nintendo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, Nintendo still censoring the dialog in Fire Emblems games.

Gah. First editing incestuous dialog, then someones name, now this.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 8, 2007)

Ahem. Moldy onions is an expressive enhancement, not a censor-bar


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 8, 2007)

and the fact they call people dastards instead of bastards on FE.
Oh,how I would _never_ guess what a dastard is


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 8, 2007)

You know that dastard is a word right, and accurately fits as a descriptor in the context they use it in? >_>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA! BEST CURSE WORD EVER IN A VIDEO GAME! Shit where's my camera...there...
> 
> 
> 
> I <3 Nintendo.



source no more heroes censorship

now


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> source no more heroes censorship
> 
> now


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Ahem. Moldy onions is an expressive enhancement, not a censor-bar


It's a replacement phrase for an explicative, like how I say "BOB SAGET!"



Mishudo said:


> and the fact they call people dastards instead of bastards on FE.
> Oh,how I would _never_ guess what a dastard is


Dastard is synonymous with coward. It has no relation to bastard (sans rhyming) and isn't a censor of it. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> source no more heroes censorship now



I don't remember, lost the link. And I don't care enough about Europe to go hunting through my history...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

I am selling my wii now


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am selling my wii now



;___;

Poor Europe.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ;___;
> 
> Poor Europe.



games come out here later

censored no more heroes

smash in june or later

yes I am quite tired of the wii


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2007)

Sounds to me like you're tired of Europe...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> games come out here later
> 
> censored no more heroes
> 
> ...



You guys got UR MR GAY rite?

I mean like, seriously...EVERY big game you have had to wait months for on the Wii. D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You guys got UR MR GAY rite?
> 
> I mean like, seriously...EVERY big game you have had to wait months for on the Wii. D:



ur mr gay wasn't bad, a week wait

but seriously we barely get RPG's because of translation costs, anime games are rare


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, most anime games suck balls, so maybe thats a good thing 

I know most European divisions of companies bone you. At least Konami throws goodies in their games to make up for a longer wait in Europe.

<3 Konami


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, most anime games suck balls, so maybe thats a good thing
> 
> I know most European divisions of companies bone you. At least Konami throws goodies in their games to make up for a longer wait in Europe.
> 
> <3 Konami



but naow we get fantastic trade stars for wii points at a great nintendo value price of 4000 stars(10 games?) for 1000 points

NOE is so great

major sarcasm detected


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey, at least you got some club thing going on. NoA doesn't give Americans that kinda club thing. Japan gets all the cool shit, you guys get ripoff trade-in point things, and all we Americans get are the basics.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

Mmmm, rank 8 so far.  Just bought a shirt that says "Love Tits."  This game rules.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, at least you got some club thing going on. NoA doesn't give Americans that kinda club thing. Japan gets all the cool shit, you guys get ripoff trade-in point things, and all we Americans get are the basics.



before this

we got nothing but ringtones and wallpapers


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2007)

Vegitto when you post you make me so happy i live in the U.S.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 8, 2007)

More euro-game fail, I'd hate to live there from a strictly game player stand point lol.


----------



## destinator (Dec 8, 2007)

Easy solution, get a chip and import games from the usa.................

No more heroes is one of the most fun games I played on my Wii so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2007)

destinator said:


> Easy solution, get a chip and import games from the usa.................
> 
> *No more heroes is one of the most fun games I played on my Wii so far.*



Not really hard at this point  But yeah does look pretty cool.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 8, 2007)

The voice acting is absolutely terrible on the english version of NMH.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> The voice acting is absolutely terrible on the english version of NMH.



um

the japanese version ALSO has the english voices


----------



## Birkin (Dec 8, 2007)

^ Beat me to it


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> The voice acting is absolutely terrible on the english version of NMH.



If your talking about what we've seen that IS the lang in both japanese and english. I agree it's not all to good but it gets the job done.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> The voice acting is absolutely terrible on the english version of NMH.



You know what time it is?



The voice acting is supposed to be in that corny direction anyway.  Think of movies like Death Proof and Planet Terror where the lines are extremely cheesy.  Same thing in NMH, which sets the tone even more.  This game isn't supposed to be serious, and that's why the voices are the way they are.

Anyway, the game is somewhat import friendly, but what I don't like is how the game completely pauses if you have a low battery.  I couldn't understand what the screen was saying because my kanji sucks ass, so I was all switching Wiimotes thinking I messed one of them up. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 8, 2007)

Donkey show, do they use any guns in the game? ( I'm assuming they do, I have not watched no videos of the game because I do not want to spoil myself) If they do, do they use IR for the aiming? and is it good?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

Nope, Travis does not use any guns.  Beam Katana action only.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2007)

You mean light-sabre.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

No, beam katana.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2007)

Do you just shake your remote like in TP for your sword's actions?

Or do you actually swing where you want to....


----------



## destinator (Dec 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Anyway, the game is somewhat import friendly, but what I don't like is how the game completely pauses if you have a low battery.  I couldn't understand what the screen was saying because my kanji sucks ass, so I was all switching Wiimotes thinking I messed one of them up. XD



Haha yeah thats incredibly annoying. When I started it my batteries of my Wiimote were low. I could even access the menus when I clicked fast enough but then the message popped up. I needed 30 minutes to figure out what was wrong <.<



"Shion" said:


> Do you just shake your remote like in TP for your sword's actions?
> 
> Or do you actually swing where you want to....



Ehm you do basic sword attacks with A and kicks with B. When the health is slow a screen pops up for the finishing move. It shows you a arrow and you have to wing the wiimote in that direction. The wrestling moves almost work the same way, you have to do the move and then follow certain arrow sequenzes with your wiimote/nunchuk.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2007)

destinator said:


> Haha yeah thats incredibly annoying. When I started it my batteries of my Wiimote were low. I could even access the menus when I clicked fast enough but then the message popped up. I needed 30 minutes to figure out what was wrong <.<
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm you do basic sword attacks with A and kicks with B. When the health is slow a screen pops up for the finishing move. It shows you a arrow and you have to wing the wiimote in that direction. The wrestling moves almost work the same way, you have to do the move and then follow certain arrow sequenzes with your wiimote/nunchuk.



Yeah, i saw the wrestling moves.

I was just wondering how the sword works.

I have another question...

When you freeroam, what does the game allow you to do?


----------



## destinator (Dec 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> When you freeroam, what does the game allow you to do?



Not too much. The environment is pretty empty. Only a few people are going around xD.

Between the mission you can go to the gym and do some exercises to boost your strength, earn money by assasination missions or mini game missions. Or check out the cloth store to buy new stuff for you character.

I also put up a video of that: For those who can't see the youtube vid.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, you can drive around and stuff to get to where you need to go, but that's about the extent of it.  Don't expect GTA-like interactivity with the citizens and the world itself.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, you can drive around and stuff to get to where you need to go, but that's about the extent of it.  Don't expect GTA-like interactivity with the citizens and the world itself.



Would you say that the game is more WIN if it were like the GTA style of freeroam?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

I think it would be pretty fun to mess around as such like GTA, but I don't think it would add to the "win" that is NMH.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

how much do you guys think a wii will get on ebay?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> how much do you guys think a wii will get on ebay?



300 easy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

oh wait its europe, even selling wiis sucks in europe D:


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

at least $400.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

seems like ebay europe isn't selling them higher than 280  it seems

meeh

fuck why doesn't europe have a shortage like america?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 8, 2007)

After I saw how boring the free roaming looked in NMH, made it look a little less great.

But it looks great though, just not jawdropping like I thought it'd be.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 8, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> fuck why doesn't europe have a shortage like america?



Hmm?



			
				Engadget said:
			
		

> While Nintendo having trouble meeting demand for the Wii is hardly news, it looks like those supply problems now have the company reconsidering its advertising plans, with some ads in the U.K. apparently already pulled. According to Marketing Week, Nintendo says that's being done in order to "take a responsible stance this Christmas and not fuel demand." In their place, Nintendo will reportedly be running more ads for the DS, which it seemingly has no trouble cranking out (the Wii ads will then return in full force in early 2008). No word if the advertising drawback will also extend to North America, but it certainly seems like there's enough shortages to go around.



I would assume if there is a shortage in the U.K. there would be in Europe, but  possibly not. Either way, you should just get a US wii and import all your games lol.


----------



## Hita_DarkFire_Master (Dec 8, 2007)

hi ppwlrhbe5


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2007)

Hita_DarkFire_Master said:


> hi ppwlrhbe5



What the fuck?


----------



## /root (Dec 8, 2007)

Shame about this No More Heroes rubbish.

Well, at least we still have Smash Bros to look forward too.

_In June_


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What the fuck?


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What the fuck?



lol. 



			
				Hita_DarkFire_Master said:
			
		

> hi wats up ppl im hita i date sasuke and i look kinda like hinata





:rofl :rofl


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 8, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> seems like ebay europe isn't selling them higher than 280  it seems
> 
> meeh
> 
> fuck why doesn't europe have a shortage like america?





In certain places europe does have shortages... Here are the life time to date sales for France



> Wii - 1,100,000
> 360 - 500,000
> PS3 - 270,000


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2007)

So now that's it's almost over *This year* How did everyone feel about Wii Wii's games? I thought they were ok. Some pretty cool, other's were jokes, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 8, 2007)

Real good for it's first year. I bought 27 Wii games, and only 5 of them were party games.
I got 4 Excellent Titles which were Galaxy, MP3, Zelda, Paper Mario. Some surprises like Elebits, and Zack and Wiki. My online gaming on with Strikers, Pokemon, Madden, and DBZ. I also saw some potential in Sonic, Excite Truck, and Resident Evil UC. 
So I really happy with my Wii. Even some of the channel updates I use a lot. 

Wii year 1= Win


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2007)

They need more Mii related stuff. A more detailed Mii editor would be nice too. Some people can make some awesome looking Miis with what's available though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Real good for it's first year. I bought 27 Wii games, and only 5 of them were party games.
> I got 4 Excellent Titles which were Galaxy, MP3, Zelda, Paper Mario. Some surprises like Elebits, and Zack and Wiki. My online gaming on with Strikers, Pokemon, Madden, and DBZ. I also saw some potential in Sonic, Excite Truck, and Resident Evil UC.
> So I really happy with my Wii. Even some of the channel updates I use a lot.
> 
> Wii year 1= Win



By The End of the Year i Should have about 12 or 13. Zak and Wiki/DBZ/ and maybe godzilla need to be added. I got MP3 *I'm not really liking it* Zelda *It was alright* Galaxy *Great game* and Paper Mario *Didn't try it*. So our of your four amazing i only found 1 amazing so far, maybe two once i play Paper. Which is good for it's first year i guess. It was a good year, missed a few titles i wanna pick up but it's about 15 in total i wanna own.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> By The End of the Year i Should have about 12 or 13. Zak and Wiki/DBZ/ and maybe godzilla need to be added. I got MP3 *I'm not really liking it* Zelda *It was alright* Galaxy *Great game* and Paper Mario *Didn't try it*. So our of your four amazing i only found 1 amazing so far, maybe two once i play Paper. Which is good for it's first year i guess. It was a good year, missed a few titles i wanna pick up but it's about 15 in total i wanna own.



What didn't you like about MP3? I thought it was great.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

Had the Wii since christmas last year. I barely have any games lol.

Zelda (True successor to OoT)
DBZ:BT2 (Awesome combat style, something new)
RE4: Wii Edition (No idea why I bought this as I have the Cube version, but fun nonetheless. I'm a diehard RE fan )
MP3: Great fps game. It runs smoother than I thought it would.
REC: Newest expansion. No need to elaborate on this game. It's awesome.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

^WTF no SMG?

Even without Brawl I'd say Nintendo managed to make the Wii the strongest first-year console ever. You just don't see that many triple A titles come out normally in the first year.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Even without Brawl I'd say Nintendo managed to make the Wii the strongest first-year console ever.



You see, I was with you until you said the word "ever".


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You see, I was with you until you said the word "ever".



"since the PS1 & N64." Better?

Honestly I can't remember what is and isn't first year earlier than that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Yus, tis better. :3


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

I for one can't wait to play SMG, or Resident EvilC...I love rail shooters. How's the Wii Zapper?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2007)

its quite a piece of ship mixed with UC


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

GameTrailers gave REC a 3/10 *with* the Wii Zapper.
They gave it an 8/10 *without* the zapper.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

I bought one. I don't think it's so bad. I think it has extreme mod potential...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> ^WTF no SMG?
> 
> Even without Brawl I'd say Nintendo managed to make the Wii the strongest first-year console ever. You just don't see that many triple A titles come out normally in the first year.



So many triple A? I only counted 1...Well for me anyway. SMG is a great game but i can't even say it's my game of the year. Though the Wii Wii did have some good games this year, so it's a thumps up for Wii Wii. Hopefully next year is better, maybe on 360 level though doubt it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So many triple A? I only counted 1...Well for me anyway. SMG is a great game but i can't even say it's my game of the year. Though the Wii Wii did have some good games this year, so it's a thumps up for Wii Wii. Hopefully next year is better, maybe on *360 level *though doubt it.



This made me laugh so hard


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> This made me laugh so hard



As did I..>__>

Brawl =/= on the same level as Mass Effect, Orange Box, and the like for a yearly lineup.


Unless they finally release that fucking Kirby game :X


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> This made me laugh so hard



Hey you can hope can't you? I mean i did just spend 250 dollars on it


----------



## TheWon (Dec 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So many triple A? I only counted 1...Well for me anyway. SMG is a great game but i can't even say it's my game of the year. Though the Wii Wii did have some good games this year, so it's a thumps up for Wii Wii. Hopefully next year is better, maybe on 360 level though doubt it.



If you are going to judge The Wii on the XBOX 1st person shooter grade. Then you are going to be disappointed. The odds of the Wii getting Halo 3, Bioshock, Mass Effect, Gears or War type first person shooters is unlikely. 

Next year Brawl, Kart ,and what ever else Nintendo and 3rd Parties have for us. I think Wii can have a variety of good games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> If you are going to judge The Wii on the XBOX 1st person shooter grade. Then you are going to be disappointed. The odds of the Wii getting Halo 3, Bioshock, Mass Effect, Gears or War type first person shooters is unlikely.
> 
> Next year Brawl, Kart ,and what ever else Nintendo and 3rd Parties have for us. I think Wii can have a variety of good games.



I don't think he means genre-based. He means win quality based.

So far, all the Wii has is Brawl, No More Heroes, and Mario Kart. Which, if released around the timetable of November against CoD4, Orange Box, and ME, would mostly get them overshadowed.

Thats not to say the lineup will blow balls, it just doesn't seem like it can top the 360's lineup of this year or last year.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

MP3 > xbox shooters


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Birkin said:


> MP3 > xbox shooters



I lol'd.

We all know you hate the xbawx


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

with passion

but seriously

neither bioshock or halo 3 has anything on MP3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol wut?

Bioshock has a better atmosphere than Metroid Prime 3 and Halo 3 did without question.

Halo outclassed both for simply having a multiplayer mode.

Prime 3 is better than the others in exploration of the gamespace.

So yeah..they all have something over one another. :3


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

Bioshock was all about walking through narrow corridors, shooting splicers and back track. I played the game at a friends house and got insanely bored with it after a few hours.

Halo 3 is the most overrated game on the market.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Bioshock was all about walking through narrow corridors, shooting splicers and back track. I played the game at a friends house and got insanely bored with it after a few hours.
> 
> Halo 3 is the most overrated game on the market.



Arr, you have to get into the atmosphere of Bioshock to like it. Randomly playing one part of the game won't do it XD.

I do admit Halo 3 is overrated, but the most overrated game out there? Maybe if you look at the current gen systems, yah. The single player mode was really lacking, and it's only redeemable feature was multiplayer. And the only good thing from that is Forge.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

Aye, FFVII is like the most overhyped.

And I started from the beginning.

You know, plane crash, swim to tower, elevator down to freak town etc.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Bioshock was all about walking through narrow corridors, shooting splicers and back track. I played the game at a friends house and got insanely bored with it after a few hours.
> 
> *Halo 3 is the most overrated game on the market*.



moar liek twilight princess

Metroid prime 3 is all about walking around buildings, shooting space pirates and aliens, scan and backtrack every second. 

Twilight princess is the most overrated game on market


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Twilight princess is the most overrated game on market



No no no no no. That one is just far too overpraised.

It's a good game, but not a fantastic game that most people claimed a shitstorm at that 8.8 last year.

A lot of people I know actually agree with that kinda score now, after the hype and newness wore down. The exact case happened also with Super Mario Sunshine. People thought it was fantastic...based on the hype when it came out. It isn't faithful to the praise, but it's still good. Nah mean dawg?

Now, Halo 3, Wii Sports, and the PS3 itself are the most overrated things out on the market 

Yeah...I have barely played my PS3 to see one overrated game, beyond that damn barebones Motorstorm.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> No no no no no. That one is just far too overpraised.
> 
> It's a good game, but not a fantastic game that most people claimed a shitstorm at that 8.8 last year.
> 
> ...


halo 3 is pretty fulfilling the hype

good story

good graphics

excellent online


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Eh..Halo 3 had a good story? It was continuing from plot points that were not introduced in any of the games.

But alas, this is going far too off topic, and we seem to be getting the attention of all the damned invisible users


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Halo 3 is the most overrated game on the market.


_This._ Single-player is lametastic compared to stuff like Zelda, Metroid, Bioshock, and CoD4.

Reference:


----------



## TheWon (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't think he means genre-based. He means win quality based.
> 
> So far, all the Wii has is Brawl, No More Heroes, and Mario Kart. Which, if released around the timetable of November against CoD4, Orange Box, and ME, would mostly get them overshadowed.
> 
> Thats not to say the lineup will blow balls, it just doesn't seem like it can top the 360's lineup of this year or last year.



I think Brawl can hold it's own against Those games. You underestimate it's attractions. Which is hard to believe since it has everyone in the gaming world staying up late each night. Just to get teased. 
Mario Kart also has a strong following. I would say it's one of the most played racing games their is. Now the other stuff is up in the air. Then again if most of those games weren't meant to be played online would people even play them. Except maybe Bioshock which is pretty cool.

A game like Zelda you know what your getting into, and Halo more play it for the Multi then the single.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I think Brawl can hold it' own against Those games. You underestimate it's attractions. Which is hard to believe since it has everyone in the gaming world staying up late each night. Just to get teased.
> Mario Kart also has a strong following. I would say it's one of the most played racing games their is. No the other stuff is up in the air.
> 
> A game like Zelda you know what your getting into, and Halo more play it for the Multi then the single.



You see, I wasn't comparing one game to another, but rather the lineup as a whole.

More quality games>>a less number of quality games.

Hence why I feel regardless of Mario Kart and Brawl, 2 games, can it top the 360's lineup of last year or even this year. Simply because there are a larger number of quality games in both cases.

Like say, PS3 with MGS4 wouldn't be better than the Wii if you account UR MR GAY and Brawl, simply because the latter has the larger number of good games.

It's also like I think the Wii has a good lineup for this year, but compared to the 360, I would go with that, because it has a larger amount of quality games.

It's that exact same reason I am implying that the PS2 simply shat on both the Xbox and Gamecube combined in quality games, because it had almost 3 times the amount of good titles.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I think Brawl can hold it's own against Those games. You underestimate it's attractions. Which is hard to believe since it has everyone in the gaming world staying up late each night. Just to get teased.
> Mario Kart also has a strong following. I would say it's one of the most played racing games their is. Now the other stuff is up in the air. Then again if most of those games weren't meant to be played online would people even play them. Except maybe Bioshock which is pretty cool.
> 
> A game like Zelda you know what your getting into, and Halo more play it for the Multi then the single.



Madden also has a strong following, so does Mario Party, doesn't make them good games  

It's all opinionated really. Nmaster seems to find this year excellent, i find it ok, and i know people who laugh at Wii's library. Doesn't mean anyone's opinion is fact. 

As for brawl it looks great, can't wait. But one game doesn't make it for me. I love 360 because of how many good games came out and not just ME/Halo/Cod4. I like Quantity >>> Quality. Half those "AAA" games aint even AAA for me  But that doesn't mean i don't enjoy those so called AAA games either.


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

Twilight Princess and Halo 3 are both overrated, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2007)

My time for Super Smash Bros. will go beyond 99:99:99.

EDIT:
Ttyt, if I had the money. I would rather take the PS3 +MGS4/DMC4/RE5/FFXIII over anything the Wii can offer. 360 has half those games though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> My time for Super Smash Bros. will go beyond 99:99:99.
> 
> EDIT:
> *Ttyt, if I had the money. I would rather take the PS3 +MGS4/DMC4/RE5/FFXIII over anything the Wii can offer. 360 has half those games though.*



Who Wouldn't?


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

FFXIII will be like every other Final Fantasy game ever released. Fuck FF. I'll buy a PS3 when they announce a Chrono Trigger sequel.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

Adam said:


> FFXIII will be like every other Final Fantasy game ever released. Fuck FF. I'll buy a PS3 when they announce a Chrono Trigger sequel.



Psh chrono trigger wasn't even good. Stop hating.


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Psh chrono trigger wasn't even good. Stop hating.



Chrono Trigger is better than the vast majority of recycled Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Adam said:


> Chrono Trigger is better than the vast majority of recycled Final Fantasy games.



Good lord, someone with good taste?

Well hello there, true believer


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

The only true believers on this forum acknowledge old school Resident Evil > all.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Birkin said:


> The only true believers on this forum acknowledge old school Resident Evil > all.



Oh you...you...T-VIRUS JUNKIE D:<


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

T, G and T-Veronica thank you


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

Adam said:


> Chrono Trigger is better than the vast majority of recycled Final Fantasy games.



Not sure what you mean, every FF has been different. Talking about the main line anyway. I don't care for FF1-5 but 7-12 have been pretty different from each other, especially 12. Not sure what your talking about.


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

Final Fantasy games are the epitome of style over substance.

I-III were great, actually.
IV was boring.
FFV was derivative.
Final Fantasy Mystic Quest is self explanatory.
FFVI I enjoyed.
FFVII is the most overrated game of all time.
FFTA was good.
FFVIII I never played.
FFIX - Dragon Ball Z but with Final Fantasy Characters.
FFX Made it apparent that the series is now geared towards homosexual males and teenage girls who like to write slash fiction.
FFX2 -That this game exists and that people bought it are proof that there is no God.
FFXI aka Final Furr-asy.

XII was good though, I'll give you that. Still no Chrono Trigger.

Then again, that's just an opinion, it's not like I'm stating that it's fact or anything


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed 1-3 but not 7? Sadness consumes me 

But i don't think there the same. I actually enjoyed the majority of the PS line FF except 9 cause it sucked  But FF13 looks good too. 

As for CT, maybe i had to play it when it came out but i tried playing it a few years ago so boring.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 9, 2007)

I understood what you are saying, but the 360 needed those games. In it's 2nd year it was up against 2 new systems. One cheaper and one superior spec wise. So having 7 to 8 AAA titles kept them in it and prove the system is a good piece of hardware. Against all that the Wii did great. To be honest if we just compare each systems first year the Wii wins.

Why are we even still talking about the 360 in the Wii thread. I know part of it's my fault.

Ok subject change. Who is getting Pokemon Snap tomorrow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> As for CT, maybe i had to play it when it came out but i tried playing it a few years ago so boring.



Did you play that shitty PS1 version of the game?

And no, I is not getting teh poh-key-mon snapz tomorrow. I didn't like it when it first came out, so them actually ADDING A FEATURE OMG won't sell the game to me.


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Enjoyed 1-3 but not 7? Sadness consumes me


When I played FFVII for the first time I honestly thought Square must have worked side-by-side with The Cure to write the story.



> But i don't think there the same.


Best line I ever read from someone who thinks the FF games are all the 'same cake with a different candles' (as he put it) was that "_If the Final Fantasy games are so different, then why not give them secondary titles? I understand that the Final Fantasy name carries a certain self-marketing value, but you'd think if they were so individual then Square would do something a little more than just increment a roman numeral every time."_

I don't necessarily agree, but it still makes me lol 

Pokemon Snap was great the first couple of runs. Something tells me it hasn't lasted the test of time though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Did you play that shitty PS1 version of the game?
> 
> And no, I is not getting teh poh-key-mon snapz tomorrow. I didn't like it when it first came out, so them actually ADDING A FEATURE OMG won't sell the game to me.



No the Snes one on emulator. And i enjoyed pokemon snap when it came out but i don't have the money to waste for it again .


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 9, 2007)

> Psh chrono trigger wasn't even good.


 **


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 9, 2007)

I got mysims today


----------



## TheWon (Dec 9, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> I got mysims today



Great discussion changing!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2007)

The fact that FFVII is overrated was because it was actually one of the best RPGs if not best game out there. I seriously payed attention to every single second I played on it, it hooked me on to it easily.

FFX was amazing too for one of my first PS2 games. I was pretty much as hooked oto it as much as I was to FFVII. The cinematicswere just amazing.

Chrono Trigger is a great game, I have it for PS1. I never finished it though since the game would always freeze when I got to a certain point. Damn CD.


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

FFVII is rubbish.

From 1UP:

_Let's be frank: Final Fantasy VII is a goddamn mess of a game. Even the graphical style is ridiculously inconsistent, to say nothing of the shallow wreck that is the Materia system. Even the story sucks: an overly complicated mess that replaces good writing with sloppy complexity. But it's still worth playing just for the experience: This game changed everything, not just Final Fantasy, and it's an essential title for anyone who cares at all about the medium's history. Just don't be surprised by how much it sucks._

My *exact* feelings about this game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never played any of the FF games, so this really doesn't concern me, but i have seen my friends playing it..

It never caught my attention, and I don't think it ever will....

Considering the game the best is just ignorance IMO...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

Adam said:


> FFVII is rubbish.
> 
> From 1UP:
> 
> ...



Well yeah now that we have PS3/360 graphics being made of course it looks bad. And teh story wasn't very good, still a fun game to play when it came out.


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

There is a difference between bad graphics and inconsistent graphics. The criticism wouldn't be leveled at the game if it was just generationally unattractive; FFVII is graphically inconsistent _when compared to other games of that generation._


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

Honestly, I didn't think VII ever looked good. I was the one going "if this is where 3D games are going please leave me with my 2D please". The cutscenes were amazing but that was it. Now FFVIII, that's a different story. That games graphics for it's time were jaw-droppingly gorgeous and that game blew me away, unlike VII which I couldn't finish it was just meh.

Of course, FFVI is still the best in terms of solid RPG gameplay, no question.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone know where to get the controllers cheaper? These fucking things are killing me. Spending 60 bucks on one is such a annoying thing. I can find 360 controllers and PS3 ones 15-20 dollars cheaper but these damn Wiimote + Numchuck are 60 bucks together...killing me


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

go to damn ebay... seriously...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone know where to get the controllers cheaper? These fucking things are killing me. Spending 60 bucks on one is such a annoying thing. I can find 360 controllers and PS3 ones 15-20 dollars cheaper but these damn Wiimote + Numchuck are 60 bucks together...killing me






It's only $10 more than the others if you get an accessory with it. Otherwise you're not getting wireless or getting used or offbrand. Stop hatin', deal. All your games are $10 cheaper so it works out.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

I bought 3 360 controllers, 1 wireless and two wired and came to a total of 70, ebay of course but they weren't used. I checked on ebay for Wiimote but sometimes they even MORE expensive cause of shipping. I hate controllers


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I bought 3 360 controllers, 1 wireless and two wired and came to a total of 70, ebay of course but they weren't used. I checked on ebay for Wiimote but sometimes they even MORE expensive cause of shipping. I hate controllers



That's not Nintendo's fault. That's just the demand for Wii stuff right now.

What really sucks is how you can't get Guitar Hero III for Wii for under $100 from ANYWHERE. It was the only thing I wanted for Christmas...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> That's not Nintendo's fault. That's just the demand for Wii stuff right now.
> 
> What really sucks is how you can't get Guitar Hero III for Wii for under $100 from ANYWHERE. It was the only thing I wanted for Christmas...



Where did i blame Nintendo? I blame controllers for being so expensive is all. I was just asking if anyone knew a spot to get em cheap cause i helped my friend with 360/ps3 cheap controllers and wanted to see if anyone knew a spot for Wii, seems not.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

Everywhere that has 'em cheap is sold out usually. Just liek my Guitar Hero...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Everywhere that has 'em cheap is sold out usually. Just liek my Guitar Hero...



You have a 360 right? Just get that version. Heard it's the best one *Dunno don't like guitar heroes* 

I wanna get Wiki for Christmas, better make sure my store finally has it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 9, 2007)

I am playing NMH. =)


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You have a 360 right? Just get that version. Heard it's the best one *Dunno don't like guitar heroes*
> 
> I wanna get Wiki for Christmas, better make sure my store finally has it.



I don't technically _own_ the 360, but I do use it a lot. We have Rock Band now for that too. I want GH3 for myself for my Wii.

Besides, the 360 version is sold out everywhere too. The only one you can get is PS3...wonder why... 

Z&W is so damn hard. Stupid-ass last level... >.<


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I don't technically _own_ the 360, but I do use it a lot. We have Rock Band now for that too. I want GH3 for myself for my Wii.
> 
> Besides, the 360 version is sold out everywhere too. The only one you can get is PS3...wonder why...
> 
> Z&W is so damn hard. Stupid-ass last level... >.<



For real? 360 version/ps3 version always here. I saw the Wii version when i picked up folklore but yeah i don't see it as much as the other's.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I am playing NMH. =)


So how far in the game have you reached? Like what's your assassin rank now? And please tell me Travis says more awesome lines like "Anarchy in the Galaxy!"


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2007)

The cheapest GH3 on eBay is $140...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 10, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> So how far in the game have you reached? Like what's your assassin rank now? And please tell me Travis says more awesome lines like "Anarchy in the Galaxy!"



I'm 5th now.  The game was becoming a bit repetitious near the middle of the game, but now... fucking hell it's awesome sauce again.  And yes, Travis says a bunch of random cool shit.  My favorite of his dark side modes is "Strawberry in the Shortcake!!!" where he goes Super Saiyajin. XD

BTW, here's a rather good review of NMH by one of the mods @ neogaf.  It's pretty much on point with my line of thinking about the game (which is completely awesome if the genre/style is right up your alley).


*Spoiler*: __ 






I finished No more heroes in just around 11 hours. After finishing the game I felt pretty satisfied and when I sat down and said "Since I finished it, might as well review it" I discovered it wasn't as easy as I thought it was going to be. The game should be looked at on two levels. The first being how does it rank as a game, is the gameplay sound, what are the issues, what are the successes and so on. This is the easy part, these things are all fairly obvious. The second level is mostly story based, but it leans more on how this game fits in a cultural aspect moreso than the quality of the story. So let me try and cover both, I think they are both rather interesting.

No more heroes as an action game, is a big success. The combat is very simple and at its core it's a button masher in the vain of the Musou series. No More Heroes thematically is very blunt, so it's natural that the gameplay is also very simple and to the point. The fun doesn't come from calculating patience ALA Ninja Gaiden or even twitch reflexes like DMC, it comes from raw, visceral feedback. I wonder what Suda's main idea was for the combat, I assume what with all the sex laced into the story and iconography shown in t-shirts and posters that he wanted the player to experience orgasmic like pleasure when making each enemy "explode." The combat in a way feels like a double entandre cemented by the "nudge nudge wink wink" coming in the form of the animation for recharging your sword. If my assumption of his intentions is anywhere near close, then he succeeded. Because even after 11 hours, it still feels awesome.

The game is divided up into 3 main parts, overworld, assasination and part time jobs. The overworld is small, but the bike controls are terrible and even glitchy sometimes so this could grate on some people's nerves. My suggestion is to collect 7 of the balls that are littered around the overworld and buy the dash. It will save you lot's of time and it's the best way to travel short distances. The assasination parts include the main "levels" and side missions where you do things like killing as many guys as you can playing baseball, kill the CEO of pizza hut and so on. Most of the money you get from the game will come from these sections of the game. Lastly, the side jobs are the wacky Wiimote centric mini games that have you doing silly things like filling up gas tanks, picking up kittens and launching your motorcycle into the ocean. These mini games are mostly fun, but don't give you much cash, so chances are you'll only play them once.

Going back a bit, the real "meat" of the game is in the ranked assassin missions. These missions will have you going to major landmarks and have a full on level structure as opposed to regular assassin missions which are just kinda arenas. The ranked assassin levels range in design from totally regular to really f'n cool. Early on in the game, the first 4 levels actually, is pretty much standard fare. Go to area, kill a bunch of guys, crazy ass boss, the end. Then when you go up for your 5th ranked match it was like Suda said "okay, that's boring, lets just try a bunch of crazy stuff" which leads to levels where you go down a looooong dark hallway chasing this dark figure, another level that takes place from the side view of a bus, or another level that is a vertical shooter and so on. The last half of the game really shines. Fortunately it kicked in for me just as I was getting tired of the same thing over and over. And do stick around till the end, the last 1 hour or so is absolutely gold, the ending is hilarious.

No More Heroes isn't a AAA franchise graphical show piece, in fact the driving and overworld graphics are sometimes so bad you wonder wether or not this was some simple 2000 game. However, true to the grasshopper motto, the game is punk. It throws out conventions and does whatever it wants. If you like new experiences, and just want something fresh, I highly recommend No More Heroes.




If you want me to give it a rating on an account of it's technical aspects, then it gets like a 5.5/10.  Like I said earlier, it's pretty damn ugly with some glitchy overworld controls but the style, story, gameplay, and action save the game.  As to how much I've been enjoying this game, then I'd give it a 9.5/10.  This game will probably have a huge love/hate thing with players, so if you're like me, then buy this game.  Hopefully they'll fix some of the glitches and smoothen stuff out for the US release.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2007)

Well if you like it i'll probably enjoy it too. ^_^


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

Very good review...I was plannig to pick it up anyway.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 10, 2007)

Good review, can't wait till NA version comes out, but too bad Brawl will overshadow it.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2007)

Fuck yeah. I frikkin' loved Killer 7 hardcore for it's amazing style and story-telling, this is still my most anticipated non-Brawl game on the block for the next year...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2007)

too bad after it there wont be any worthwhile games


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh silly V-kun...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Oh silly V-kun...



Think he meant after brawl and no more hero. 

For me I'm looking forward to three games on Wii Wii for 2008 so far. No More Heroes, Brawl *Duh*, and One piece *Looks awesome IMO* 

If anyone knows more good looking games please show.


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 10, 2007)

SSBB gets released in the EU *after* June nmaster.

My Wii is really going to collect alot of dust


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2007)

NMH, Brawl, De Blob, Mario Kart, Okami, Star Wars tFU...

We just don't know what the big games for late '08 are yet, they're all under wraps...

Animal Crossing, Disaster, FFCC, Kirby, Tales of Symphonia? Some likely ones...

It's gonna take me most of '08 to catch up on everything that just released anyway... xP


----------



## /root (Dec 10, 2007)

Admittedly, after the initial big christmas/Q1 launches, it's gonna be a shit year for Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2007)

*posting to kill the devil number in my post count*

How do we know? We have no idea what Q3/Q4 will be like, the big surprises don't usually come until around summer. Not that it'll be as epic win as this year, sans Brawl and NMH, but I think what you'll see is less stand-out amazing titles and a much more solid lineup all around coming from third parties with a few nice gems...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 10, 2007)

Adam said:


> Admittedly, after the initial big christmas/Q1 launches, it's gonna be a shit year for Wii.



Two words.  WiiFit. (maybe it's one)

Been playing it everyday so far.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> too bad after it there wont be any worthwhile games



Theres always Kirby 

A game that was supposed to come out in the year *2005*

So yeah, the Wii will still be getting a Gamecube port lololo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 10, 2007)

Adam said:


> Admittedly, after the initial big christmas/Q1 launches, it's gonna be a shit year for Wii.



Mmmm, some people here need to be educataded. well when I get time ( I been studing for finals and what not ) I will make the 2008 gamers list that we know of now. People will be shocked, especially people who do not follow up on this information on a day to day basis.


O one more kick ass thing 

*
Masaya Matsuura new game is on the Wii*



> Majesco Entertainment, Masaya Matsuura And Rodney Alan Greenblat Partner To Create New Game Exclusively For The WiiTM System
> 
> The Creators of 'PaRappa the Rapper' Return with Music-Based Video Game
> 
> ...







Not to mention Tales of Symponia 2 coming in 2008 and fragile


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mmmm, some people here need to be educataded. well when I get time ( I been studing for finals and what not ) I *will make the 2008 gamers list that we know of now. People will be shocked, especially people who do not follow up on this information on a day to day basis.*
> 
> 
> O one more kick ass thing
> ...


Sounds good, mention all games that look good when you get a chance, thanks.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 10, 2007)

It didn't have the word "Dragon" or "Final" in the title after all


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2007)

lol crazy, you don't know about De Blob? It was a big hit at E3 last year, a lot of people were calling it the new Katamari... 



I've only heard good things about it, a lot of people expect it to be a sleeper hit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 10, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> It didn't have the word "Dragon" or "Final" in the title after all



Gah, this and the fact only nongames have done really well in Japan for the Wii piss me off.

It only means more nongames from Japan, as thats what Japans currently declining/poor tastes desire.

AMERICA, FUCK YEAH. The good games seem to be selling well over here moreso than Japan, where it seems to be brand named and nongames.

Really, whats big in Japan? Square-Enix shit, nongames, and damned cell phone games. Shit sucks.

It's a terrible culture such as that which will scrape traditional games away from the Wii and onto other platforms.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Dec 10, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> It didn't have the word "Dragon" or "Final" in the title after all



That's really disappointing, I hope that it does decently well over here at least.

Even if it was a complete bullshit game, if people were standing out in front of a store handing out toilet paper with the characters printed on it I would probably check it out.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Gah, this and the fact only nongames have done really well in Japan for the Wii piss me off.
> 
> It only means more nongames from Japan, as thats what Japans currently declining/poor tastes desire.
> 
> ...



And yet, they make all the best games that WE buy....


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> And yet, they make all the best games that WE buy....



No, not even close. Plenty of good European/American made games. 

@NMaster - Oh, i think i've seen it be for. Looks fun but i didn't love Katamri so i dunno but i'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 10, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Great discussion changing!



for some reason it didn?t seem to work


----------



## Birkin (Dec 10, 2007)

Japan has made the greatest franchises. America/Europe occasionally spits out titles like Assassin's Creed (which is awesome btw)

MGS
RE
Oni
DMC

are all Japanese, and kickass titles.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 10, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I know of only one, save for NMH and Brawl, unfortunately. D:
> 
> EDIT: Mario Kart ! O:
> 
> ...



LOL, you still think Sadness is going to come out?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, you still think Sadness is going to come out?



I hope so. Haven't heard much about it as of late, that's certainly true. 

EDIT: 





> Nibris' Wii title, Sadness 'delayed' until 2009, probably doesn't exist.




EDIT2: Most recent info is of August 13th, 2007. There's still hope.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 10, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> for some reason it didn?t seem to work




Ya! 

That is really disappointing about NMH in Japan. What is the deal over there. I understand that they have anime on television other there. So the need to game is not that great, but hell play something. For the sake of great games, make sure it's something more than a RPG.


----------



## /root (Dec 10, 2007)

_Sadness_ will come out, just not outside of Japan


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I know of only one, save for NMH and Brawl, unfortunately. D:
> 
> EDIT: Mario Kart ! O:
> 
> ...



Sadness looks like Crap at the moment, could change in the future but no matter what i read this game sounds bad. It could be the best game when it comes out for no that game is like on my "least likely to pick up" list.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sadness looks like Crap at the moment, could change in the future but no matter what i read this game sounds bad. It could be the best game when it comes out for no that game is like on my "least likely to pick up" list.



Mea culpa. : / Sadness was the first thing to pop up into my mind, even though I had not read anything about it in months, and thus I should just be excused and you just have to take another quick look at my edited post. 

Late as it is, I blame myself for writing with no recent info in mind. : /


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Mea culpa. : / Sadness was the first thing to pop up into my mind, even though I had not read anything about it in months, and thus I should just be excused and you just have to take another quick look at my edited post.
> 
> Late as it is, I blame myself for writing with no recent info in mind. : /



Well thanks anyway. Yeah i just don't like sadness at all. But i'm sure Wii lineup will be decent. Better then gamecube anyway


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, you still think Sadness is going to come out?


Yes. I have spoken to the developers, albeit it was a while back, and I totally believe those guys will get that game out one way or the other...hopefully by the end of 2008, more likely 2009 due to all the publisher issues they have...



Adam said:


> _Sadness_ will come out, just not outside of Japan


They aren't a Japanese company... 

And for the record, Sadness looks awesome. I hate survival horror but it actually peaks my interest...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2007)

Oooo American Gamers get new content in Dragon Quest Swords 



> Square-Enix announced today that the Wii exclusive slime slasher Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and The Tower of Mirrors will be shipping to North American retailers on February 26th. The best part? Those of us in the West will be given new, never before released bonus content, which the publisher describes as "a "Payback Mode" and four hidden bosses." This will inevitably lead to Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and The Tower of Mirrors Payback: International Remix + being released in Japan in the summer or fall of 2008. It will then sell an extra 50,000 or so extra copies of the game to people who already own it. Those poor bastards probably don't even see it coming.




Link removed


also the majority of great games are Japanese developed (especially top sellers)


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2007)

I was planning on getting the US DQS anyway, so this is a nice bonus including the ability to read everything in english! XD

BTW, the new firmware is up. =)


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2007)

So that's what that thing is blinking about...

I'll wait to make sure nobody discovers any unwanted updated surprises. I never trust patches right away when it comes to any game/system/device...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2007)

It's basically the VC gift giving ability and the Wii Shop is updated as well.  The Photo Channel update is available seperately.

BTW, I'm being generous to you bastards.  Follow the link.

My Wii VC game giveaway contest


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, I just looked it up. The gift giving thing is kinda cool. Hope I get sum prezentz for da Christmas. ^___^

Psssst...Nintendo...you should pretend to be Santa on Xmas and send EVERYBODY a free game...hehe...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 11, 2007)

Someone give me Sin & Punishment or Pokemon Snap.

I have LoZ: OoT and Sonic 2 up for grabs.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2007)

Can you gift a game you originally purchased for yourself for free by giving it up?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2007)

No, you can only buy it and give it to someone, not give one of yours.

And I beat No More Heroes just now.  Best fucking ending ever.  Seriously.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Gah, I am annoyed. I has yet to get a damn new TV and I need one bad. Apparently, I cannot get a CRT TV, but either an LCD of Plasma, both TV types known for input lag.

Are there any good LCD HDTV's that have no input lag when it comes to lower resolution games? I don't want to buy a TV and have 3 second delays when I push buttons when it comes to mah vidya games on the Wiiple.

The TV also has to be less than $1000, too. :X


----------



## Birkin (Dec 11, 2007)

You'll most likely experience jaggies anyway.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

I could care less about jaggies, I want a TV that can simply play them at a good response rate :3

Also, it has to have both 480i/p and 720i/p D:

EDIT: Would this TV suffice?



I have no clue if a higher resolution TV outputs at a lower one, so I have no clue if it does 480.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, thats fine then. :3


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm not going to look for the Handheld discussion thread, so this seems the most relevant.

I'm on the verge of trading in my DS and all its games.  Anyone have any reasons why I shouldn't?  =\


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, thats fine then. :3



don't forget to get a component cable for the wii else you are wasting moneys


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> *I'm on the verge of trading in my DS and all its games.  Anyone have any reasons why I shouldn't?*  =\



The DS has [next to the SNES and PS2; and perhaps 360] an incredible library of fuck-awesome games ...

-----------------------------
DS: (mandatory)
-----------------------------
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Contra 4
Dementium: The Ward
Elite Beat Agents
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings
Front Mission [Square-Enix]
Geometry Wars Galaxies
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Kirby's Canvas Curse
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario Kart DS
New Super Mario Bros.
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All!
Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations [big fan of P.W. ]
Picross DS
Super Mario 64 DS
Trauma Center: Under the Knife
(...)
 / incomplete

-----------------------
Looking Forward To:
-----------------------
A.S.H.
Away: The Kidnapped People [Hironobu Sakaguchi Nobuo Uematsu]
Dragon Quest IV
Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
Blue Dragon DS
Dawn Of Heroes 
Final Fantasy Tactics A2
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
Super Mario RPG DS
Yosumin [Square-Enix]


That's bloody why.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> The DS has [next to the SNES and PS2; and perhaps 360] an incredible library of fuck-awesome games ...
> 
> -----------------------------
> DS: (mandatory)
> ...


Cool.  Thanks for that.  I feel more compelled to sell it now.  Other than another New Super Mario Bros. (which Nintendo refuses to announce) nothing on the DS aside from what I have already played to death seems appealing anymore.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Cool.  Thanks for that.  I feel more compelled to sell it now.  Other than another New Super Mario Bros. (which Nintendo refuses to announce) nothing on the DS aside from what I have already played to death seems appealing anymore.



I would want everything _but _a New Super Mario Bros. You probably don't have a clue as to what games are scheduled for release, but if you want to ditch a device capable of providing you with such an unprecedented amount of diverse and innovative gameplay experiences, then by all means, be the 'tard and sell it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

I believe another "New Super Mario Bros." game is under production....


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I would want everything _but _a New Super Mario Bros. You probably don't have a clue as to what games are scheduled for release, but if you want to ditch a device capable of providing you with such an unprecedented amount of diverse and innovative gameplay experiences, then by all means, be the 'tard and sell it.


lol I know a thing or two about video games sir.  I love my DS and the games I have for it, but I'm sick of the fucking shovelware and Nintendo remakes and sequels.

Not to mention the fact that my DS turns off on my at any given moment while playing.  It's hard to get into a game if your scared of losing save data at any given moment.  I'll be able to trade in a defective unit and get something I can rely on, and if in the future something truly compelling comes out on DS I can easily get another one.



"Shion" said:


> I believe another "New Super Mario Bros." game is under production....


It will come, but Nintendo hasn't even given us a single tease about it.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Dec 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Cool.  Thanks for that.  I feel more compelled to sell it now.  Other than another New Super Mario Bros. (which Nintendo refuses to announce) nothing on the DS aside from what I have already played to death seems appealing anymore.



Maybe to you, but myself the millions around the world who have made it the highest selling system month after month would disagree with you.

There's so many good DS games out now, and even more and better games coming.  Dan Hibiki just hit you over the head with a massive list of them, but if you can't find a title on that list that you would be interested in there's nothing I can say that would get through to you.

Sell yours if you want, just keep in mind the 3rd party support for the DS right now is major so you may end up regretting that move in the future.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

He is probably a Sony fan^^^

Maybe that is why he does not like the DS anymore...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> Maybe to you, but myself the millions around the world who have made it the highest selling system month after month would disagree with you.
> 
> There's so many good DS games out now, and even more and better games coming.  Dan Hibiki just hit you over the head with a massive list of them, but if you can't find a title on that list that you would be interested in there's nothing I can say that would get through to you.
> 
> Sell yours if you want, just keep in mind the 3rd party support for the DS right now is major so you may end up regretting that move in the future.


Sales figures on the two current Nintendo systems are irrelevant as far as I'm concerned.  I'm a "hardcore" gamer.  The majority of third party is hopping on the bandwagon to produce more non-game garbage.  Sure Brain Age and Face Training are a nice diversion now and then, but it's not something that justifies keeping a system for.

And that list provided, while of course features just what the poster had in mind, was mostly comprised of JRPGs and the likes which I am very much not interested in.



"Shion" said:


> He is probably a Sony fan^^^
> 
> Maybe that is why he does not like the DS anymore...


i lol'd

Although in my eyes the PSP is catching up quickly to the DS.  Still too expensive for me though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> He is probably a Sony fan^^^
> 
> Maybe that is why he does not like the DS anymore...



Just cause you can't hop off nintendo's dick doesn't mean other's are like you and can't like other systems. 

DS library isn't that great, i agree with stumpy. I think Both GBA and PSP have a better one. But DS has some great games, phoenix wright alone for me is worth the system.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Dec 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Sales figures on the two current Nintendo systems are irrelevant as far as I'm concerned.  I'm a "hardcore" gamer.  The majority of third party is hopping on the bandwagon to produce more non-game garbage.  Sure Brain Age and Face Training are a nice diversion now and then, but it's not something that justifies keeping a system for.
> 
> And that list provided, while of course features just what the poster had in mind, was mostly comprised of JRPGs and the likes which I am very much not interested in.
> 
> ...



The only reason I mentioned sales, and why I feel they're relevant is because if a system that's easy to program for establishes a massive install base, then in theory the 3rd party games should follow.  I felt like the upcoming Ninja Gaiden DS game was a product of this and an encouraging sign to me.  Although I'll admit there will be many mini game filler titles to wade through to get to the good ones.

If you're a Hardcore gamer you really should give Contra 4  a shot,  it's difficulty is a throwback to the days when games were completely unforgiving.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

Why the fuck is this a DS vs PSP discussion out of the sudden?

Keep the fandom wars out and stick to discussing the Wii, people.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2007)

Who is having a "war" here?  If the fucking search feature was working this wouldn't be here.  Feel free to put these posts in the right place, but I sure as hell am not going to look through the pages for handheld thread. (edit: that sounds more hostile than it really is.)

Ninja Gaiden Dragon Sword will certainly win, but I'll have Ninja Gaiden 2 for my fix.  Contra isn't my kind of game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Why the fuck is this a DS vs PSP discussion out of the sudden?



You didn't see? Not liking the DS a super much = Sony fan, according to some peoples assumptions.

I'm not a super duper fan of the DS, but I by no means think the PSP tops the DS. Only when it comes to remakes though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

(looks at his DS which he hasnt played in months)

um yes

DS is so awesome


----------



## TheWon (Dec 11, 2007)

From 360, Final Fantasy, and now PSP/ DS. All in a Wii thread. Hmmm
Well anyway The DS has alot better Lineup than the PSP. The PSP can do better sports games, but who play those on a handheld. PSP also has fighters, but the DS can do that as well. If the developer only would make more.

So you see Donkey Show VC thread.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 11, 2007)

DS has Death Note, TTGL and RE.

PSP has MGS

It's a tie, next topic.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol I know a thing or two about video games sir.  I love my DS and the games I have for it, but I'm sick of the fucking shovelware and Nintendo remakes and sequels.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that my DS turns off on my at any given moment while playing.  It's hard to get into a game if your scared of losing save data at any given moment.  I'll be able to trade in a defective unit and get something I can rely on, and if in the future something truly compelling comes out on DS I can easily get another one.



Everybody thinks they know a thing or two about video games, hence why such statements have lost all meaning to me. 

Calling fascinating titles 'shovelware' may easily invoke feelings of rage, except "fascinating" is such a relative term that you may be excused. 

Under your circumstances, I would do the same thing: trade the defective unit in, sell it, and in due time a repurchase may be in order. 


Any thoughts on what Nintendo might bring to the VC channel on Christmas Morning or some time after/before?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2007)

Different strokes for different folks.  Change subject time!

No More Heroes has the best ending ever, like ever.  Mucho impressed.


----------



## Maycara (Dec 11, 2007)

WOOOOOOTT!!!

Got a Wii Finally!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2007)

From Famitsu, finally the colors come. =P



> NEWS
> *New Wii colors launching packin with Smash Brothers on 1/24.*
> * Price: \35000
> * Red, Diamond Black, Mint Blue, Snow Pink, *Famicom colors* (limited edition set)
> * Packed with twoo remotes, two nunchucks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

gah, the colors come out now? D:

Needs moar RAINBOW


----------



## Maycara (Dec 11, 2007)

Now that I got my Wii...what games shall I get....Zelda...maybe...Mario...hmmm

any ideas? lol


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> *FAMICOM COLORS*



GET!!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2007)

*Wii Titles In 2008*



> *~~Blast Works: Build Fuse & Destroy~~*
> Developer: Budcat Creations
> Launch date: January
> Info: Across more than 15 different land, air and sea missions, the goal of Blast Works is to destroy enemy ships while continually growing your own into a massive craft by absorbing their fragments. The larger a "fused ship" is, the easier it is to protect from the growing onslaught of enemy firepower. Players can also upgrade their ship in the Hangar, can even team up with a partner in Cooperative Mode to blast enemies, fuse debris to grow their ships and finish the mission as a team. With a Game Editor and the ability to share user created stages, enemies, and everything, expect a solid 2D shooter with what could be endless free content.
> A video of Tumiki Fighters (the game Blast Works is based on






*~~de Blob~~
Developer: Blue Tongue / Banana Games
Launch date: TBA*



> Info: An action puzzle title that allows players to explore and liberate an alien city from the evil, monochromatic I.N.K.T. Corporation that has taken over the city and outlawed all color and fun from daily life. Playing as de Blob, gamers will embark on a quest to re-animate the city of Chroma, and bring spunk and character back to the oppressed, by splattering buildings, landmarks, and citizens with color. de Blob features an intricate single player campaign as well as a multiplayer experience that supports up to four competitors via split screen. The game was conceived by a team of nine students studying Game Design & Development at Utrecht University's School of the Arts in the Netherlands.
> Playthrough








> *~~Disaster: Day of Crisis~~
> Developer: Monolith Soft
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: It is a survival game, where the basic object is to live through various natural disasters, and escape alive. According to Nintendo, the game will feature "Cutting-edge physics and gripping visuals" to re-create the sheer terror of major catastrophes. The player will take control of Ray, a former member of an elite rescue task force, and not only will Ray have to face nature, but also an unknown group of rogues who have taken advantage of the catastrophic events and seized an atomic weapon.
> Trailer








> *~~Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors~~
> Developer: Sqaure Enix
> Launch date: TBA (Q1 in Europe)*
> Info: Dragon Quest Swords utilizes a Battle System reminiscent to those of First Person Rail Shooter games such as House of the Dead. However, instead of using a handgun, Dragon Quest Swords uses the functions of the Wii Remote as a Sword and a Shield. The direction of a sword slash is dependent on the direction the player sways the Wii Remote. In order to defend from incoming attacks, the player also has to use the Wii Remote while holding the A button while blocking the exact location of an enemy's attack on the screen. A special attack can be unleashed once the special attack gauge is filled. The gauge is filled when you hit enemies with your sword. Only your allies (Dean, Baud or Setia) can cast magic. The player can set how frequently they use magic or they can use magic manually by bringing up the menu. The player may access the menu screen while in battle by pressing the minus button.
> Trailer








> *~~Endless Ocean~~
> Developer: Arika
> Launch date: Jan. 21*
> Info: Navigating their way through the depths of the ocean using the Wii remote, players guide their character using the pointer's cursor, visible as a bright blue dot. When players wish to interact with fish or plants they can highlight them with the pointer and press the A Button. By doing so, players discover new species and build up their fish log. What's more you can also befriend companions like a dolphin which will become your partner and with whom you can train and swim with. Features online co-op diving.
> Trailer





*Spoiler*: __ 




Image is from Fatal Frame 3






> *~~Fatal Frame IV (Project Zero 4)~~
> Developer: Grasshopper Manufacture
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: Tecmo has been silent about Fatal Frame for some time now, but that doesn't mean the horror franchise has been forgotten. To the contrary, Tecmo revaled at Tokyo Game Show that they've enlisted the help of Grasshopper Manufacture to produce the next Fatal Frame game, which will be for the Wii.
> ...







> *~~Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles They Crystal Bearers~~
> Developer: Sqaure Enix
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: Crystal Bearers will be a more "single-player experience", as opposed to the GameCube installment which focused on cooperative play. Players will be able to use crafted items in multiplayer mode and items won in multiplayer within the game. New items and accesories will be shown visually on the characters. The game director stated he wanted a more "world weary" protagonist, and wanted him to seem rugged, which influenced the hair design of the character. The game will feature a more "mature" design to help bolster the heroic structure of the story.
> Trailer







> *~~Fragile: Farewell Ruins of the Moon~~
> Developer: tri-Crescendo
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: An exploration RPG from Japanese combo-publisher Namco Bandai. Fragile takes place in the near future, in a world that has lost its population. You play as Seto, a young boy who wanders around, searching through the abandoned cities and facilities of this world, trying to learn the truth behind the disappearance of all the people, and to find someone to keep him company. The Wiimote is used as an aid in exploration. Seto uses a flashlight to light up his surroundings. You get to use the Wiimote to directly point the flashlight in whatever direction you like. Seto also has a metal detector. Once again, the Wiimote is used to directly operate this device. In addition to exploration, Seto has to deal with ghosts who appear in the ruins.
> Teaser







> *~~House of the Dead 2 & 3 Return~~
> Developer: Sega
> Launch date: March*
> Info: Return to the horrific haunts of House of the Dead in this two-pack of shooters. The arcade games House of the Dead 2 & 3 come packaged together on one Wii disc in a set SEGA is calling The House of the Dead 2 & 3 Return. Battling the relentless attack of bloodthirsty zombies with steady aim and a quick trigger finger, players can target creeps and creatures easily with the Wii remote (with or without the Zapper lightgun shell.) The two titles will feature more than six gameplay modes, including Arcade Mode and Time Attack. In addition, up to two players can target zombies simultaneously in the title's cooperative mode.
> Trailer for HotD3








> *~~King Story~~
> Developer: Cing
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: The player character is a timid boy named Corobo Bred who has found a mysterious crown which gives him the power to charm people and make them follow orders. As King of the Village, his goal is to grow the village and make his subjects happy. The design of the game will combine various simulation elements as well as real time and adventure elements.
> Trailer (awesome)




*More IN NEXT POST*


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> gah, the colors come out now? D:
> 
> Needs moar RAINBOW



Well since the sales are kinda slumping in Japan, now is the perfect time, especially with Brawl as a pack-in.  The genius of Nintendo. xD  Anyway, do want the Famicom one and that would make it the 4th Wii in my house.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Well since the sales are kinda slumping in Japan, now is the perfect time, especially with Brawl as a pack-in.  The genius of Nintendo. xD  Anyway, do want the Famicom one and that would make it the 4th Wii in my house.



Well, that better not be the case of UR MR GAY of NMH, where the success was not even expected to be so low.

If that happens I say we capture all of the talented developed in Japan, migrate them to the US, and drop Japan to the bottom of an ocean, therby dubbing the ocean "bad taste land"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Well since the sales are kinda slumping in Japan, now is the perfect time, especially with Brawl as a pack-in.  The genius of Nintendo. xD  Anyway, do want the Famicom one and that would make it the 4th Wii in my house.



give me an american wii D:


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2007)

TBH, NMH first day sales have been the best of all of Suda's games.  Considering Marvelous Entertainment isn't really a big name publisher, these sales were kinda expected.  Only people with huge hopes and dreams of it being mainstream with big sales made it blow overboard.  Besides, Suda thrives on being niche.



> give me an american wii D:



LOL no.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

how I pay you damnit


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2007)

@SS3 - Awesome, thanks for the info. I like the look of fatal frame 4, Dragon quest, and king story. Thanks for that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2007)

*Wii 2008 TITLES*








> *~~Mario Kart Wii~~
> Developer: Nintendo
> Launch date: Spring '08*
> Info: Mario Kart Wii will return the franchise to single driver gameplay, moving away from the approach of its console predecessor, Mario Kart: Double Dash!!. The game will contain new tracks while including classic circuits such as Yoshi Falls, and Peach Beach. New Tracks so far viewed include Mario Circuit, Wario Mines, Mushroom Jungle and a new Moo Moo Farm version. This game has been announced as supporting the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection service. It will support an online racing mode where players will be able to go against each other in a single race racing simultaneously and an online battle mode. The game will be packaged with the Wii Wheel accessory. It is designed to house the Wii Remote to allow more intuitive and conventional steering.
> Video







> *~~Monster Hunter 3 Wii~~
> Developer: Capcom
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: Monster Hunter does not have an elaborate storyline or even an ending. The game does offer access to cut-scenes, (accessible through a gallery mode,) available upon completing certain quests that contain the corresponding monster. There is no plot to speak of, just a number of quests to complete before achieving the rank of Monster Hunter. Since there is no way to "beat" the game, a person could play indefinitely. The wide variety of items and equipment in the game is a significant draw for players.
> Trailer








> *~~Monster Lab~~
> Developer: Backbone Entertainment
> Launch date: June*
> Info: Defined as Pokemon meets Tim Burton, Monster Lab is a story driven action RPG where you help Professor Fuseless fighting the "bad monsters" that scare people. Monster creation: lots of customization, 300 items, 150 monster parts (bio or mechanical). Parts include legs, arms, body, head etc. You use the wiimote and nunchuk in the creation process in form of minigames, "brain toss" for an example. If you don't do well, your monster has worse abilities. The action consists of turn based fighting with HP, attack, defense, energy points depending on your building process. Your monster will also have special attacks (transformations) as well.
> Monster Lab has been in development since Nov 2006 and may include online in some form.





> *~~Mushroom Men~~
> Developer: Red Fly Studios
> Launch date: Q2*
> Info: After a comet had passed the earth, all the planet's researchers concluded its strange green dust had no effect on the world. None noticed that tiny plants and fungi were acting strangely. Mushrooms, cacti, kudzu and other formerly-normal plants had awoken to full consciousness. Tribes quickly formed among the various mushroom species: the primitive Boletes, the aggressive Amanitas, and the inventive Morels. With nations formed, war inevitably followed.
> ...









> *~~No More Heroes~~
> Developer: Grasshopper Manufacture
> Launch date: February*
> Info: The story of No More Heroes revolves around Travis Touchdown, a stereotypical otaku who lives in poverty in the fictional town of Santa Destroy, California. After winning a beam katana in an internet auction he becomes a hitman and kills another hitman, Helter Skelter, which earns him rank 11 by the UAA, the governing body of assassins. For the rest of the game the player lives Travis' life, earning money and climbing the ranks of the UAA.
> Trailer (MOE!)







> *~~Oboro Muramasa Youtouden~~
> Developer: Vanillaware
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: In Youtouden, you take control of Kisuke and Princess Momo in a quest to recover a legendary sword. The two must face off against rival samurai as well as more mythical creatures such as fairies and one-eyed giants. The game promises high-speed ninja action that anyone can play thanks to the Wiimote. It will feature a combination of button and waggle-based gameplay, allowing players to take part in non-stop battles that will remind some of playing sword fighter as a child (sword fighter is presumably the Japanese equivalent of cops and robbers).
> Trailer






> *~~Okami~~
> Developer: Ready for Dawn
> Launch date: Spring 2008*
> Info: Okami takes place in a time when people still believed in the existence of God. The world has become a lifeless place, as shown in the game's use of Hokusai-style Japanese woodblock print visuals. Playing as Ama Terasu, a sun god who takes on the form of a wolf, your goal is to bring life back to the world. Bringing life back to the world involves defeating lots of beasts. With each beast you defeat, the world's life force is restored just a bit, with colors and eventually people appearing.
> ...







> *~~Opoona~~
> Developer: ArtePiazza
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: You play as the titular Opoona as he attempts to find out what happened to him and his family after an accident occurred during their travels. Former Dragon Quest art designer Shintaro Majima will be the lead artist with Sachiko Yukimura, who has also worked on Dragon Quest, is the "planning director". Hitoshi Sakimoto, composer for Final Fantasy XII will be taking care of the soundtrack. To progress through the game, Opoona will acquire Licenses for different jobs (rescuer, idol, detective) with players being able to choose what they would like to become. The game is played one handed using just the Wii's Wii Nunchuk attachment. In battles, jerking the Nunchuk will fire a projectile at enemies with the trajectory able to be changed by moving the Nunchuk. This style of play is named the Active Bon Bon Battle System
> Trailer







> *~~Rygar: Battle of Argus~~
> Developer: Tecmo
> Launch date: January*
> Info: Grab your Diskarmor and swing into action on the Nintendo Wii as the legendary warrior, Rygar! Immerse yourself in Greco-Roman mythology as you journey through the sundered Island of Argus. Intuitive use of the Wii remote allows you to deftly and effectively control the use of the powerful Diskarmor to destroy enemies and maneuver on, around, over, and under obstacles to save Princess Harmonia!
> Trailer (sorry couldn't find better quality)







> *~~Samba De Amigo~~
> Developer: Gearbox Software
> Launch date: Q2*
> Info: A Wii update to the classic Dreamcast and arcade music and rhythm game. Playing as the grinning, sombrero-topped monkey, Amigo, players shake the Wii Remote and Nunchuk like maracas, in time with the visual beats of the music on-screen. Samba De Amigo is packed with lively stages and a host of colorful characters.
> Japanese commercial for the original game







> *~~SEGA Superstars Tennis~~
> Developer: Sumo Digital
> Launch date: Spring 2008*
> Info: SEGA Superstars Tennis features classic SEGA characters - including Sonic the Hedgehog and Ulala from Space Channel 5 - plus some of the most unusual courts and outrageous settings ever imagined in a rousing match of tennis. The title features a toal of 15 playable characters (and a host of SEGA icons cheering on from courtside), each with their own over-the-top tennis skills. Courts are SEGA-themed too, with Green Hill Zone and Samba de Amigo's Carnival Park.






*MORE IN NEXT POST*


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2007)

Oboro Muramasa Youtouden, Monster Hunter 3, Rygar are now added to my "watch list. Well MH3 and Rygar were already there anyway  And monster lab to i guess.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

rygar apparently sucks arse


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm getting Super Smash, no matter what. I've gotten the last two on the days it came out. I'm also getting Mario Kart and maybe Okami since I missed out on the ps2 one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2007)

*Wii 2008 TITLES*​




> *~~Shiren the Wanderer 3: The Sleeping Princess in Karakuri Mansion~~
> Developer: Chunsoft
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: Players once again take control of Shiren, who's accompanied on his journey by Coppa, a talking ferret, as he explore the mystery-filled Karakuri Mansion. It promises to feature at least 60 monsters and half of those monsters will be new to the series. This game is a sequel to a previous game that was released on the Gameboy Color portable system titled Shiren The Wanderer 2.
> Trailer








> *~~Star Wars: The Force Unleashed~~
> Developer: Krome Studios
> Launch date: Q2*
> Info: This entry in the Star Wars saga casts players as Darth Vader's "Secret Apprentice", unveiling new revelations about the Star Wars galaxy. The expansive story, created under direction from George Lucas, is set during the largely unexplored era between Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith and Star Wars: Episode IV A New Hope. In it, players will assist the iconic villain in his quest to rid the universe of Jedi  and face decisions that could change the course of their destiny. The Wii version also adds an exclusive duel mode in which players can compete head-to-head with their friends to determine the ultimate Jedi Master.
> Trailer







> *~~Super Smash Bros. Brawl~~
> Developer: Sora Ltd
> Launch date: Feb. 10*
> Info: Brawl... That is all.
> Trailer







> *~~Tales of Symphonia 2~~
> Developer: Namco
> Launch date: TBA. (Spring in Japan)*
> Info: Knight of Ratatosk takes places two years after the events of Tales of Symphonia.[1] The protagonist is named Emil, and characters from the original Symphonia will return (but will not necessarily be playable characters). The game will use Tales of the Abyss's Flex Range Linear Motion Battle System.[citation needed] The player will be able to capture, breed, and level up monsters to fight alongside Emil in battle. The Field Map won't be returning in this game. Instead, a point-and-click system using the Wii Remote will be used to move across the overworld map.
> Trailer








> *~~We love golf!~~
> Developer: Camelot Software Planning
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: We Love Golf transforms the Wii Remote into a virtual set of golf clubs, creating the most immersive golfing experience available off the greens. The game presents a realistic golfing experience with a fresh new spin incorporating the Wii Remote's unique motion-sensing functionality. Players will use the controller to choose clubs, line up shots, swing and even add a touch fade or draw with a flick of the wrist. Just as on a real course, gauging wind conditions, correct club selection and careful reading of the greens are all essential for victory. A variety of game modes, multiple characters, and unlockable content will provide endless hours of putting heaven.
> Trailer







> *~~Wii Fit~~
> Developer: Nintendo
> Launch date: January 2008*
> Info: Wii Fit will use a unique platform peripheral called the Wii Balance Board that can measure a user's body mass index and their center of gravity. The game will have about 40 different activities, including yoga poses, press ups, and other exercises. Furthermore, Wii Fit will allow its players to compare their fitness by using Wii Fit's own channel on the Wii Menu. In a similar manner to the "Brain Age" calculated within Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day!, Wii Fit will also track a user's "Wii Fitness Age".
> Trailer







> *~~Wii Music~~
> Developer: Nintendo
> Launch date: TBA*
> Info: Players will be able to select from around 40 instruments, including folk guitar, bass guitar, trumpet, maracas and marimba. Six characters take part in a performance, although the game only supports up to four human players. You're free to go at the game by yourself, with the CPU taking care of the remaining parts. Gameplay is timing based. You have to time your button presses with notes. The controls vary depending on the instrument. With the trumpet, you use A and B on the Wiimote. For the drums, you shake the Wiimote and nunchuck.
> Video






> ~~Rumored Wii Titles~~
> 
> Nintendo has been awfully quiet about their 2008 lineup, which is why this post consist of a lot of 3rd party titles. Even though Nintendo has "already" used the "Big 3", they still got a whole lot of other great franchise to put on the Wii, and many of them are more or less announced to be in the works. If we plus that with whatever new IPs they are gonna come up with, and the statement from Iwata saying that Nintendo was currently working on 75 Wii titles, I think we are in for a lot of great surprises in 2008.
> Obviously all the launch dates are only speculations.







> *~~Animal Crossing~~
> Developer: EAD Software Development Group No. 2 - Katsuya Eguchi
> Launch date: Holdiday 2008*
> Info: The next installment of the popular simulation game. Holiday seasons come and go in Animal Crossing, just as they would in the real world. Experience the freedom to fish, decorate your house, go bug catching, garden, write letters and much more.
> Chance: A matter of time. It's been confirmed that the game is in the making, we just don't know the details. It's pretty much perfect for the Wii, with Wii24connect and the Weather channel's combined abilities, the potential skyrockets. It's been hinted that Animal Crossing might work as a seperate channel in the Wii menu. It's also been rumored that it's going to be a MMO.







> *~~F-Zero Wii~~
> Developer: 3rd party collaboration? Back to EAD?
> Launch date: Holiday 2008*
> Info: Get inside the Blue Falcon as the Captain Falcon once again, and race in the most brutal race in the future.
> Chance: So-so. Although F-Zero GX was one of the best games last gen, it performed lackluster sales. It didn't bomb, but neither did it reach the predictions. And with Miyamoto's openly dissapointment in the game, it's probably low priority. But at least we know they think about the franchise move to the Wii, as they have also mentioned that F-Zero Wii would fit with Gamecube controls.







> *~~Kirby Wii~~
> Developer: HAL Laboratory Inc.
> Launch date: Q3/Q4 2008?*
> Info: Kirby will be rendered in 3D, but the gameplay will remain a side-scroller, much like in Kirby 64. Kirby will also utilize a new attack system, which allows Kirby to ride on the backs of up to three other characters. Kirby can also receive abilities from partners or enemies, as in Kirby Super Star. Another return from Kirby Super Star - as well as Kirby & the Amazing Mirror and Kirby: Squeak Squad - is the multiple moves for a certain ability. Furthermore, Kirby will support up to four-player multiplayer. At least sixteen powers have been confirmed to be in the game. Among these powers are Beam, Bomb, Clean, Cutter, Fighter, Wheel, and Wing. In addition, the Helper system from Kirby Super Star will be reinstated.
> ...









Next post will have a few more main games and then the rest be Wii Ware titles! Though I'm taking a little break here


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Iwata confirmed on the same event where there were 40+ Wii games being made that the GC Kirby game was one of the ones they would be releasing in the future. Knowing how "well" development for that game is coming, I would be shocked if we see it by 2012. It's the Duke Nukem Forever for Nintendo.

Alas, a lot of those games look rather arsey. Most notably, the jaggie implosions such as Rygar and ToS2. But at least we know there aren't just 2 interesting games coming down the pipe, something that turned the Gamecube into a lol system when that happened.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2007)

*Wii In 2008*​


> *~~Ping Pong~~
> Developer: Arc System Works
> Launch date: TBA (WiiWare launch)*
> Info: This is a Ping Pong title that uses the Wiimote for direct controls of your in-game counterpart's paddle. Based on how you swing, you can achieve top spin, back spin, smashes and other shots. The game lets you chose between automatic movement and manual movement. When set to automatic, all you have to do is time your shots and swing. Those who want the full ping pong experience will want to go with manual mode. Modes of play will include a challenge mode, where you earn items by playing five mini games, and a four player doubles mode, where the screen splits to make sure everyone has a similar view of the action.








> *
> ~~Pokemon Farm Channel~~
> Developer: Ambrella
> Launch date: TBA (WiiWare launch)*
> ...








> *~~Pop~~
> Developer: Nnooo
> Launch date: TBA (WiiWare launch)*
> Info: Pop is designed to be enjoyed by all ages, either in single player or with up to three friends and allows people to steal points from opponents and use the controller to pump up the bubbles for bigger explosions. It is based around a simple concept which anyone can pick and play with layers of skill involved.
> Teaser







> *~~Puzzleloop~~
> Developer: Mitchell
> Launch date: TBA (WiiWare launch)*
> Info: Puzzle game.








> *~~Star Soldier R~~
> Developer: Hudson
> Launch date: TBA (WiiWare launch)*
> Info: Star Soldier R is the sequal off Star Soldier. A 3D verticale shooter filled with action, in which you have to destroy your enemies.



^ I really want that one :0



> *Game lists:*
> *
> ~~Wii Titles~~*
> Blast Works: Build Fuse & Destroy
> ...




So yea enjoy the lists.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also Goofy the developers said that the kirby game was pretty far in development.  PLus do not judge the game's look by these shot s people =/



Remember pal, that Kirby game was supposed to come out in *2005*. We have not seen the game in ANY form in 2006 and so far in 2007. Hence it being a DNF-like game. It'll be done when it's done, even though it was supposed to be out years ago.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2007)

Will Wright confirmed Spore on the Wii for the record...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, so many Wii games. I'll have to limit myself though. Won't be gaming much in 2008.

SSBB, NMH, One Piece UA, Mario Kart.

ANd my most anticipated one, Oboro Muramasa Youtouden. I can masturbate over that game. Since it looks so damn awesome. And I hope it comes to America.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 11, 2007)

They better not mess up One Piece Unlimited Adventure.  There better be Franky and CP9 in it just like the Japanese Version.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2007)

LOLLERSKATES, the Famitsu info I posted earlier is fake.  I still feel special with my colored Wiis and Wiimotes. XD


----------



## K-deps (Dec 11, 2007)

Yea I read that it was fake on Go Nintendo.Wish it was true though. At least you won't get all that cool stuff again and rub it in our face.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOLLERSKATES, the Famitsu info I posted earlier is fake.  I still feel special with my colored Wiis and Wiimotes. XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> They better not mess up One Piece Unlimited Adventure.  There better be Franky and CP9 in it just like the Japanese Version.



Franky and CP9 are confirmed. I remember browsing APforums seeing people talk about Franky's voice. I think it was from a new trailer...

They said Franky sounded pretty good.


----------



## Xell (Dec 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> They better not mess up One Piece Unlimited Adventure.  There better be Franky and CP9 in it just like the Japanese Version.



Franky's in it. 

I'm not too keen with Franky's voice, but it's not BAD.

I guess since Franky's in it, we can be expecting CP9 and Gear 2 and other great stuff.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2007)

DOnkey show if you can put links or something on the first page to the Wii games in 2008 posts I think it will help people in the long run.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks for all the info on the upcoming games 
isn´t monster hunter an online game? that would be awesome for the wii 
so far I´m looking forward to animal crossing the most I think ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2007)

When will that be out?^^^


----------



## TobiasFunke (Dec 12, 2007)

WHOA @ Fatal Frame 4 coming to the WII!  

Does that mean that Sony has lost yet franchise? (I know I and II were ported to xbox months later but i didn't think III was)

That really sucks for Sony, I was prepared to buy a PS3 just for that game.  Although by the time it comes out I'll probably have gotten one if good games continue to come out, in a way I can't help but feel a bit disappointed for Sony about that, especially since I played the first 3 games on PS2.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> WHOA @ Fatal Frame 4 coming to the WII!
> 
> Does that mean that Sony has lost yet franchise? (I know I and II were ported to xbox months later but i didn't think III was)
> 
> That really sucks for Sony, I was prepared to buy a PS3 just for that game.  Although by the time it comes out I'll probably have gotten one if good games continue to come out, in a way I can't help but feel a bit disappointed for Sony about that, especially since I played the first 3 games on PS2.



The company said they thought it be cool to try the wiimote fuction with the camera which i'm not going to lie is better cause even the first two FF *Which i enjoyed* The controls were pretty stiff and not well done. With the Wiimote it'll probably be easier to aim and such. Sony never owned the rights to it and it wasn't a bigger seller so no need to feel bad for sony. Plus if we look at Wii sales unless it's a big franchise or a minigame the games don't sell well. Feel bad for the FF creators


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

the wii also got the lowest game attach rating

I mean most people that buy a wii only have wii sports


----------



## Voynich (Dec 12, 2007)

Or Zelda and utterly suck at it

Okay, I kinda need a recommendation. Newbie gamer, no patience for rpgs or other games that need lots of explaining. [As example I will use Zelda, which is really too complicated for me. No laughing. I never owned or even played with a game console before]


----------



## TheWon (Dec 12, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Or Zelda and utterly suck at it
> 
> Okay, I kinda need a recommendation. Newbie gamer, no patience for rpgs or other games that need lots of explaining. [As example I will use Zelda, which is really too complicated for me. No laughing. I never owned or even played with a game console before]



For real they still make people like you. A virgin gamer wow. Elebits, Zack and Wiki, Excite Truck, and Galaxy. Galaxy will teach as you play it.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 12, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> For real they still make people like you. A virgin gamer wow. Elebits, Zack and Wiki, Excite Truck, and Galaxy. Galaxy will teach as you play it.



Yes. They still make people like me. And I always feel a bit embarressed for admitting it.  Thanks though. I'll go check those out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

lets pop her cherry


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 12, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Or Zelda and utterly suck at it
> 
> Okay, I kinda need a recommendation. Newbie gamer, no patience for rpgs or other games that need lots of explaining. [As example I will use Zelda, which is really too complicated for me. No laughing. I never owned or even played with a game console before]





jodecideion said:


> For real they still make people like you. A virgin gamer wow. Elebits, Zack and Wiki, Excite Truck, and Galaxy. Galaxy will teach as you play it.



Zack & Wiki is infinitely harder than Zelda, or so I heard. XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 12, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Yes. They still make people like me. And I always feel a bit embarressed for admitting it.  Thanks though. I'll go check those out.



*sings* like a virgiiiin touched for the very first tiiiime~ (this would have been funnier if it was a DS) xDDDD
welcome to the world o' gaming 

another easy to get into game is mysims 
and it´s pretty funny, though it lacks some depth to me ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2007)

Yet another Atlus RPG coming to Wii


> Atlus announces Baroque (hardcore Wii/PS2 dungeon crawler) #1





> Atlus U.S.A., Inc. is proud to announce Baroque, a hardcore dungeon-crawling action RPG, for the WiiTM (bet you weren?t expecting THAT) and PlayStation?2 computer entertainment system. For the Wii owner who craves a pure RPG experience but doubts one will arrive? Your game is coming. For the PS2 owner knelt before a framed photograph of their beloved system, a single lit candle illuminating tears slowly trickling down their face, betraying thoughts laden with worry that the system is near its end? Fear not - your game is coming. For anyone who loves a good action RPG, one loaded with items to find and customize, packed with tons of twisted monsters to vanquish, boasting a powerful musical score, and featuring an innovative story progression system in which death is not the end, but rather, the means by which to move the story forward? Baroque is coming. Look for it February 2008!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh, atlus


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 12, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Zack & Wiki is infinitely harder than Zelda, or so I heard. XD


Most definitely...

But then again, it does have a hint system and stuff in place, I just haven't used 'em and it's a damn frikkin' mindscrew at times...


----------



## TheWon (Dec 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Most definitely...
> 
> But then again, it does have a hint system and stuff in place, I just haven't used 'em and it's a damn frikkin' mindscrew at times...



Well most new gamers have problems with using controls and stuff. Zack and Wiki is a point and click game. So that makes the game easy to play. Now the game it self is hard. You need alot of brain power.

ALso I wasn't messing with you about being a virgin. Welcome, and I'm glad you choose Nintendo to pop that thang. LOL


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd rather have a Disgaea from Atlus. =/


----------



## FFLN (Dec 12, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Or Zelda and utterly suck at it
> 
> Okay, I kinda need a recommendation. Newbie gamer, no patience for rpgs or other games that need lots of explaining. [As example I will use Zelda, which is really too complicated for me. No laughing. I never owned or even played with a game console before]



Get Guitar Hero III, Mario Strikers Charged, Rayman Raving Rabbids II, and... High School Musical. Those should be good for you.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 13, 2007)

OK homos.  Details of the first contest for the my Wii VC giveaway are out.  This is what you have to do...

Create a Mii in the form of my favorite character ever... Char Aznable (or his many other forms).  *Take a picture of it and post it in the Wii VC game giveaway thread and send it to my console before midnight December 16 and whoever makes the best lookalike wins any VC game of their choice from me.*  Remember, this is US consoles only so sorry rest of the world.  Good luck!

If you don't know who Char is, you best start learning about the greatest anime character ever.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Get Guitar Hero III, Mario Strikers Charged, Rayman Raving Rabbids II, and... High School Musical. Those should be good for you.



mario strikers sucks and is unreasonably hard


----------



## TobiasFunke (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> mario strikers sucks and is unreasonably hard



Somehow I think you're just mad at it 

It's a great game in terms of things you can do at it, if you ever see someone really good at it play it the game is ridiculous. 

That said I completely suck at it. 



crazymtf said:


> The company said they thought it be cool to try the wiimote fuction with the camera which i'm not going to lie is better cause even the first two FF *Which i enjoyed* The controls were pretty stiff and not well done. With the Wiimote it'll probably be easier to aim and such. Sony never owned the rights to it and it wasn't a bigger seller so no need to feel bad for sony. Plus if we look at Wii sales unless it's a big franchise or a minigame the games don't sell well. Feel bad for the FF creators




I was thinking about the wii controls for the game and I agree it could be done much better with the wiimote, I can't wait!

Although it probably won't be a big seller it's true, at least they're still able to make new games.  I would probably buy the next one even if it was on the PS2.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 13, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> ALso I wasn't messing with you about being a virgin. Welcome, and I'm glad you choose Nintendo to pop that thang. LOL



*grins* It's okay. 



FFLN said:


> Get Guitar Hero III, Mario Strikers Charged, Rayman Raving Rabbids II, and... High School Musical. Those should be good for you.



I'll get Guitar Hero after New Years, bit out of cash this month cause I bought DBZ Budokai to make up for Zelda dissapointment

Nothing related to High School Musical will ever enter this house.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

....High School Musical...

Who would even consider looking into that game???

Just the damn name makes it all fail...


----------



## FFLN (Dec 13, 2007)

It comes with a microphone attachment.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

still... it's damn High School Musical.....

Boogey came with a damn microphone...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> mario strikers sucks and is unreasonably hard



  

  

You're so amusing sometimes V-kun...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

He is a little correct in saying it sucks...

The game is still very unbalanced with its characters...

Some are either overused, or not used at all and can be extremely cheap.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You're so amusing sometimes V-kun...



the game is so fucking unbalanced that online is NO fun at all

all people do is use dry bones and boos and just CONSTANTLY teleport behind the goalie


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

That is exactly why I quit going online with Mario Strikers..

Even though I can be equally cheap to them, it still pisses me off....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2007)

and the fact that its online is region bound completely killed it for me


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the game is so fucking unbalanced that online is NO fun at all
> 
> all people do is use dry bones and boos and just CONSTANTLY teleport behind the goalie



Online players being cheap != the game being hard. Two totally different issues here...

Personally, I prefer jumping the goalie with Toad or knocking him out with Hammer Bros...


----------



## FFLN (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't played on-line in a while, but I enjoyed pulling off the laggy superstrike shot. Near-unblockable.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2007)

Just got my new NP...



> NiGHTS - 9.0/10
> Samurai Warriors: Katana - 7.5/10
> Super Swing Golf Season 2 - 6.5/10
> Harvey Birdman - 6.5/10
> ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 13, 2007)

NiGHTS got that good of a score, pretty amazing.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2007)

NP 2007 Award Nominees



> *1) Game of the Year: Wii*
> a. Fire Emblem RD
> b. Metroid Prime 3
> c. NiGHTS
> ...


Italics are my personal votes. If two are italicized, I tied them. If just the letter is italicized, then it's a "close second".

Notes:
2) If this list doesn't make this obvious, I f'ing love Hotel Dusk. Most innovative thing I've played in years...screw Link and his touch controls...
4) And the art style is one of those reasons. The DS's 3D does not amaze me. Hotel Dusk's unique style does.
7) Tie here because Hotel Dusk doesn't really feel like an adventure game like Zelda does...
8) FFVI Advance Best RPG of '07? FFVI will always be among best RPGs of all time...
10) WTF? Why is Bleach and MP3 in the same category? These should not be compared. They both win. Epicly so.
16) A _tough_ one. But as much as I love little pirate Zack, Louie is a much, much more in-depth character.
18) It's like a list of pure win! But yeah, everything with SMG as a nominee is a landslide easy choice. Everything else however should most definitely be played...all amazing...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> NiGHTS got that good of a score, pretty amazing.



Don't hold it high. They have given every Sonic Team game a good score, regardless of it being shit.

Shadow the Hedgehog got a 8/9 from NP.


----------



## /root (Dec 13, 2007)

*waits for eurogamer score*


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2007)

lol Europe


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> lol Europe



Shh..dun diss off the Euro peeps!

They will bomb you with CRUMPETS AND TOP HATS 

Besides, they get enough torment as is, with them getting most games after everyone else ;_;


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 13, 2007)

Good point, GT.

Might wait for someone else to do it. Not Gamespot though, they rate things too bias.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> Good point, GT.
> 
> Might wait for someone else to do it. Not Gamespot though, they rate things too bias.



If anything, look at EGM's points for the time being.

- Wiimote control is absolutley horrible. Use a GC controller, eveything else either is terrible or meh.
- Uneven/ugly graphics
- Nice FMV's
- Faithful to the original in terms of music
- God AWFUL voices for NiGHTS and Reala
- Bosses are very confusing and unbalanced
- 3D platforming segments suck balls
- A-Life is a waste to the game
- Lack of checkpoints, making it seem more like the original.

7.0 average

That is 6 points higher than my assumptions of game, given Sonic Teams absolutely horrendous track record of not making a great game even if the world was put on the line.


----------



## Mugiwara (Dec 13, 2007)

Has anyone gotten Winamp Remote to work? (If you have ever tried, that is).

If you don't know what it is, it's an app that connects a PC with a Wii/PS3/360 so that you can stream videos & music etc. Sounds cool... If I could just get it to work.

I have created an account and installed the program but when I'm at the Wii browser and enter the winamp remote page (which looks different on the wii for some reason) and enter my username & password, i get nowhere... it just says that it's loading but the status bar doesn't move. Anyone know what the reason might be?

Also, when I was about to start up the wii today, it didn't wanna start... When I tried to start it with the Wiimote, the lights at the far bottom of the wiimote started to flash and nothing happened. When I pressed the button on the console itself, nothing happened either. It worked when I pressed and held the button on the console until it turned red and then pressed it again. 
What was it's problem? :S Was it something I had done? I just updated the wiishop and photoalbum last night... Nothing more


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2007)

I personally dislike internet reviews by big sites since the reviewers mostly arent allowed to give the true points since else devs and co could threaten with not sending any more review copies or other things.


----------



## /root (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I personally dislike internet reviews by big sites since the reviewers mostly arent allowed to give the true points since else devs and co could threaten with not sending any more review copies or other things.



Which is why you listen to Eurogamer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

Adam said:


> Which is why you listen to Eurogamer.



Sometimes they seem to shit on a game just to get attention.

Like they did with Gears of War.


----------



## /root (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah but NiGHTS' importance compared to GoW is alot lower.

So they'll just review it and move onto a major review they can create controversy off.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2007)

Sales thread has been updated alot today.. Total Hardware sales from the big 3 ( Japan and American totals combined only) November USA figures and This past week in japan's figures.


----------



## Aman (Dec 14, 2007)

for November are out too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 14, 2007)

Holy ballsack, nearly a million Wiis sold just last month... and yet people still complain that they're not making enough.  Get your asses in the fucking line 2 days early soccer moms.

This picture is very appropriate for the times, courtesy of the GAF.


----------



## Pein (Dec 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Holy ballsack, nearly a million Wiis sold just last month... and yet people still complain that they're not making enough.  Get your asses in the fucking line 2 days early soccer moms.
> 
> This picture is very appropriate for the times, courtesy of the GAF.


this also suits the times courtesy of gaf


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2007)

Well MYiyamoto was asked a question about insomic's little "nintendo copied fomr our Racket and clank" well this is what he had to say



> Official Nintendo Magazine UK asked the father of Mario what he thought about Insomiac's comments in a recent interview, to be published in the next issue (Issue 25).
> 
> Miyamoto said he was "surprised" by Insomniac's comment. "In terms of the spherical worlds and anti-gravity," he went on to explain, "we had the original idea as soon as we finished the development of Mario 64 and had been experimenting with it for many years, even on the N64."
> 
> "It's not an idea we got from anywhere else," adds Miyamoto, before adding: "I'm sorry but I have to admit that I've never seen the game in question. Is it a PC game?"





I already knew Nintendo had the idea and showed that idea even on the GC for a tech demo. But I Did not expect Nintendo to come out and burn them this bad


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

Heh, R&C isn't that popular in Japan, so it wouldn't be shocking if he didn't know what it was.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Dec 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well MYiyamoto was asked a question about insomic's little "nintendo copied fomr our Racket and clank" well this is what he had to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not really that popular in Japan and Miyamoto probably doesn't get much time to play game on rival platforms.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2007)

Miyamoto is kinda getting arrogant......

I feel like he is milking Mario a bit too much recently....


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 14, 2007)

Miiyamoto said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry but I have to admit that I've never seen the game in question. Is it a PC game?"



Fucking owned 



"Shion" said:


> Miyamoto is kinda getting arrogant......
> 
> I feel like he is milking Mario a bit too much recently....



He has every right to be arrogant, he's one of the men behind the best selling next-gen console, and has brought a company who some thought was dying, back to the top spot.

And milking Mario? Mario has been milked ever since his conception, because he's just that well known and awesome. From Mario Party to Smash Bros, he's been everywhere, and the games are generally all pretty fun. SMG is definite GoTY, Mario is on top, so any more "milking" than usual is pretty justified imho.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is another game for Wii




> CASTLE OF SHIKIGAMI III ON THE Wii? IN THE SPRING OF 2008  Bullet hell comes to the Wii!
> 
> 
> Torrance, CA (December 14, 2007) ? Aksys Games, a publisher of interactive entertainment products, is set to release Castle of Shikigami III, a vertical scrolling shoot?em-up on the Wii in the spring of 2008.
> ...




pics and what not to are out


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Miyamoto is kinda getting arrogant...


We owe the entire industry to that man, I think he has a right to defend himself and knock on some douche who tried to say he's a copycat...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> We owe the entire industry to that man, I think he has a right to defend himself and knock on some douche who tried to say he's a copycat...



The "douche" in that manner are Sony fanboys who took Insomniac's liking of a concept they enjoyed in one of their games in UR MR GAY. Everyone seemed to get the direct bloat that he was saying SMG was taking the concept from R&C, but even the guy said Miyamoto is doing it in a different way, but the concept being in another game is flattering. It's like saying Kojima is a copycat of the little sister concept from Bioshock, but it's a concept done slightly differently, and the people behind Bioshock are flattered by something of that nature in another game.

So I think you mean he has a right to knock on a legion of douches, which would be the Sony fanboy base. But all 3 fanboy bases suck, so lets just call them all douches


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Here is another game for Wii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought this game was gonna be like, 3D.

3D as in, graphics similar to REC or something....

This looks like a bad version of Sin and Punishment....


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Dec 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> The "douche" in that manner are Sony fanboys who took Insomniac's liking of a concept they enjoyed in one of their games in UR MR GAY. Everyone seemed to get the direct bloat that he was saying SMG was taking the concept from R&C, but even the guy said Miyamoto is doing it in a different way, but the concept being in another game is flattering. It's like saying Kojima is a copycat of the little sister concept from Bioshock, but it's a concept done slightly differently, and the people behind Bioshock are flattered by something of that nature in another game.
> 
> So I think you mean he has a right to knock on a legion of douches, which would be the Sony fanboy base. But all 3 fanboy bases suck, so lets just call them all douches



Actually the fanboys of Nintendo are more like the bastards and the Microsoft fanboys are dicks. Obviously.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 15, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> Actually the fanboys of Nintendo are more like the bastards and the Microsoft fanboys are dicks. Obviously.



Nintendo fanboys cannot be stopped.  They are the cockroaches of fanboys and can survive through the harshest nuclear winter of bashing.  We've been the longest surviving group since the SNES/Genesis days (don't remember too many NES/Atari/Master System wars back then) and we've seen our pride get shattered for two generations straight, yet we prevail and nothing matches our pride and inability to accept even the most obvious failures (catridges are better than CDs, etc).  xD

Anyway, this past year for the Wii has been wild.  After redoing my room last night and moving my games, I don't think I've bought so many games for one system in the first year and I've only been really disappointed with one (stupid Bleach).  Anyway, this is my list so far...

*Retail US*

Wii Sports
Zelda:TP
Trauma Center: Second Opinion
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Super Mario Galaxy
Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles
Super Paper Mario
Geometry Wars Galaxies
Sonic and the Secret Rings
Mario Strikers
Metroid Prime 3
Ghost Squad
Link's Crossbow Training

*Retail JP*

Mobile Suit Gundam 0079: MS Sensen
Gundam Scad Hammers
Naruto GNT:EX
WiiPlay
Super Mario Galaxy
Guilty Gear XX: Accent Core
No More Heroes
Dragon Quest Swords
Bleach: Shattered Blade
Wario Ware
WiiFit


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 15, 2007)

> (catridges are better than CDs, etc)



XDDD 

Oh, nostalgia... Good times.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 15, 2007)

Hehe, let's not forget Mode 7 versus Blast Processing, no load times with cardtridges, and so on and so on.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 15, 2007)

Ah, and cartridge saves >>>>>>>>>>> memory cards.

Though, I guess on-board hd's took that argument to the max.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> After redoing my room last night and moving my games, I don't think I've bought so many games for one system in the first year and I've only been really disappointed with one (stupid Bleach).



So did Bleach trick you again? I still haven't bothered to check out the Bleach Wii game because of the memories of Bleach GC.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL, I think it's eons better than the GC version, but that doesn't really say too much about it's quality in general.  I was really hoping for something other than playing a carpal-tunnel inducing wagglefest that is Bleach Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 16, 2007)

I prefer'd it back when I could take my game and hurl it across the room at a wall when it pissed me off and it still be in one piece when I cool off later...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, I have a question.

If any of you guys have played the game: Medal Of Honor Heroes 2, I would like to know what you think about the game, and how online play is....

Im kinda wanting to buy it, but I gotta confirm what im about to buy....


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2007)

I was at Gamestop last week. I went in and bought The Umbrella Chronicles (which I haven't played yet).  Resident Evil 4 restored my love for Resident Evil.

Anyways, a frantic lady comes in and asks when they will be getting another shipment of Wii's.  They weren't able to give her a definitive time.  She saw my game and offered me $1,000 for my used Wii.  lol, I was really tempted, but I turned her down.

I heard something about Gamestop offering rainchecks now.  So I guess there were plenty of people like that lady wandering around trying to find themselves a unit.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm saying it here as well 

Donkey Kong Country >>>> Super Mario Galaxy

Bring it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 16, 2007)

Rukia, you IDIOT!

I would've said, "Hell yeah, you can have my Wii"


----------



## Voynich (Dec 16, 2007)

Jezus, seconded. For 1000 bucks I would detach from my Wii within 0.1 second. Then again, European Wii's are in stock everywhere so no one is ever gonna offer me that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Jezus, seconded. For 1000 bucks I would detach from my Wii within 0.1 second. Then again, European Wii's are in stock everywhere so no one is ever gonna offer me that.



don't yah just hate europe


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 16, 2007)

Rukia said:


> I was at Gamestop last week. I went in and bought The Umbrella Chronicles (which I haven't played yet).  Resident Evil 4 restored my love for Resident Evil.
> 
> Anyways, a frantic lady comes in and asks when they will be getting another shipment of Wii's.  They weren't able to give her a definitive time.  She saw my game and offered me $1,000 for my used Wii.  lol, I was really tempted, but I turned her down.
> 
> I heard something about Gamestop offering rainchecks now.  So I guess there were plenty of people like that lady wandering around trying to find themselves a unit.



lol, I think for a $1000 I'd do it. Just buy another one ASAP. I can deal with no Mario for a few weeks for $700 profit...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, I have a question.
> 
> If any of you guys have played the game: Medal Of Honor Heroes 2, I would like to know what you think about the game, and how online play is....
> 
> Im kinda wanting to buy it, but I gotta confirm what im about to buy....



I hear it's pretty good.  I haven't played it online, but the controls are really awesome.

Oh yeah, just to remind you fuckers, my first VC contest giveaway is ending tonight at midnight PST.  If you want to win a free VC game, you better get your asses in gear. =P


----------



## Volken (Dec 16, 2007)

What's everyone's opinion on Trauma Center 2? I only played the first one a couple of times. Now I'm torn between that, Guitar Hero, and Zack and Wiki.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 16, 2007)

It doesn't matter, Guitar Hero isn't an option...sold out everywhere...


----------



## Pein (Dec 17, 2007)

volken330 said:


> What's everyone's opinion on Trauma Center 2? I only played the first one a couple of times. Now I'm torn between that, Guitar Hero, and Zack and Wiki.


zack and wiki for sure 


nmaster64 said:


> It doesn't matter, Guitar Hero isn't an option...sold out everywhere...


really my gamestop has a fuckton of them


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

Pein said:


> really my gamestop has a fuckton of them


5 bucks says your wrong. Wii versions are going for $140 and up on eBay.


----------



## Pein (Dec 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> 5 bucks says your wrong. Wii versions are going for $140 and up on eBay.



nope I went there this morning for a copy of unreal 3 and they had a lot


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah, the precious Sunday morning shipment. I hadn't thought about it, I guess I should have gotten up early. I'm sure they're gone by now, but I'll call tomorrow to double check...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2007)

They still haven't fixed the issue of GHIII on the Wii being only mono instead of stereo, so it sounds lame on my speakers.  =/

Rock Band is better anyway, but that's neither here nor there... >__>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2007)

Not sure if anyone here seen this but here you go.


Reggie SPEAKS!






> Nintendo says a vast majority of Wii owners are still core gamers.
> 
> In addition to sharing demographic data, Nintendo president Reggie Fils-Aime dismissed the idea that Wii owners are simply buying the machine for Wii Sports.
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> They still haven't fixed the issue of GHIII on the Wii being only mono instead of stereo, so it sounds lame on my speakers.  =/
> 
> Rock Band is better anyway, but that's neither here nor there... >__>


We has Rock Band, but I want GH3 for myself so I can practice and because it's track list is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rock Band's.

And I'm not an audiophile I could really give a shit less about mono or stereo. It all sounds the same to me...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2007)

They are going to fix that problem for GH3 Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, and supposedly make DLC available as well at some point...so I'm content with knowing all that...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 17, 2007)

I wish Wii had Rock Band.

I'll get the PS2 one though whenever it comes out,


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not sure if anyone here seen this but here you go.
> 
> 
> Reggie SPEAKS!



I don't listen to anything reggie says anymore

he said there would be fantastic third party support

party games and ports all over and the only fantastic games are the nintendo games.

The wii attach rate is a joke, if you calculate it right the wii has the worst attach rate and the highest selling game is wii sports because they include the ones that came with the console

and no way in hell will I ever get GH3 for the wii

I like my rock with DLC and good sound.

even IF they say it will be fixed, god knows how long it will take

I am praying that I will use my wii once again


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Jezus, seconded. For 1000 bucks I would detach from my Wii within 0.1 second. Then again, European Wii's are in stock everywhere so no one is ever gonna offer me that.



really thats not the case in britan and france. People from london would go to france in hopes of getting a console.

Man i wish i had one to put up for ebay.

No offence to the wii but its such a lacking system. It has 3 good damn games its rather sad.

I cant justify buying one though i wanna play mario bad.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> I wish Wii had Rock Band.


I heard they were workin' on it. Anyone else hear about that? I can't remember where I read it...



Knuckle said:


> I'll get the PS2 one though whenever it comes out.


I've heard bad things about that one. Apparently a lot of features removed. It's just shitty. 360 version or nothin'...


----------



## Voynich (Dec 17, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> really thats not the case in britan and france. People from london would go to france in hopes of getting a console.



Well we're drowning in Wiis here. I think the Dutch stores have been a bit over enthusiastic with stocking up. Hardly anyone I know has a Wii or is interested in one (they're fucking lining up to play with mine though ). Seeing alot of secondhand Wiis being sold online though. I guess everyone is saving their cash for the PS3 or the PS4 this summer.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> I wish Wii had Rock Band.
> 
> I'll get the PS2 one though whenever it comes out,



Rock band sulks, the drums are to easy and the guitar sucks. Fucking overated game.


On topicid they announce when NMH comes out in America?


----------



## Volken (Dec 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I heard they were workin' on it. Anyone else hear about that? I can't remember where I read it...
> 
> I've heard bad things about that one. Apparently a lot of features removed. It's just shitty. 360 version or nothin'...



I heard the same thing from this article: 

*Rock Band on Wii, Harmonix says "Absolutely"*



> During a conference call to announce its latest music game Rock Band for release on Xbox 360 and PS3, Harmonix CEO Alex Rigopulos hinted strongly that a Wii-specific version of the title would be coming out in the future. When asked if there was any chance Rock Band would arrive on Wii, Rigopulos said without hesitation, "Absolutely."
> 
> "We will, at some time, bring Rock Band to every [important] platform," Rigopulos said. He added that Harmonix would optimize future versions of Rock Band to fit the strengths of the platform. "I think the Wiimote is something that holds enormous promise."
> 
> Rock Band comes to Xbox 360 and PS3 this holiday. No Wii version has been officially announced.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Rock band sulks, the drums are to easy and the guitar sucks. Fucking overated game.


If you're playing by yourself, then GH > RB.  It's lots more challenging than RB no doubt.  But when you have people over, RB >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GH.

Besides, after last Saturday...


*Spoiler*: _DS + Rock Band party equals..._ 



 =P






> On topicid they announce when NMH comes out in America?


February 5th =)


----------



## TobiasFunke (Dec 17, 2007)

Wii is the only platform I've yet to see a GHIII in stores for, I picked mine up for 360 because I'm a big Velvet Revolver fan so even if it was readily available I still had no choice.

If you can get copies easily where you live you may want to consider ebaying one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I heard they were workin' on it. Anyone else hear about that? I can't remember where I read it...
> 
> I've heard bad things about that one. Apparently a lot of features removed. It's just shitty. 360 version or nothin'...



no online

no DLC

no create your own band

no world tour


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They are going to fix that problem for GH3 Wii.



the new GH3 will appear early 2008 and u can give away your old game for the new one.   Sadly...I don't get the mono and stereo



TobiasFunke said:


> Wii is the only platform I've yet to see a GHIII in stores for, I picked mine up for 360 because I'm a big Velvet Revolver fan so even if it was readily available I still had no choice.
> 
> If you can get copies easily where you live you may want to consider ebaying one.



ah yes...I had a hard time to find GH3 for the week.  Got mine in the 2nd week and there wasn't a lot.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2007)

SO I was looking into a gamepro monthly magazine today.

I don't know if this is old or not, but I saw that Project H.A.M.M.E.R. is still gonna be released for the Wii....

LOl, the stupid editors also put that Brawl will come out Dec. 3, LOL


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, all those missing features made me say no the PS2 version just now.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

A big problem with rockband is you cant play world tour online... and it also makes you go up in difficulty as you get more fans for your band which can be hard on sum of the newer players in your band.

If it supported you and ur band mates playing together online it would make that mode alot better.


----------



## Freiza (Dec 17, 2007)

two words: Wii Boxing


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2007)

Hajime No Ippo: Victorious Boxers Revolution is your answer^

A Fight Night game would be good though......


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

remake punchout would = win.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Hajime No Ippo: Victorious Boxers Revolution is your answer^
> 
> A Fight Night game would be good though......



game is apparently a  piece of shit


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmm...

Official Nintendo Magazine states the Kirby Wii game is no longer in development.



This either better be a lie, of the Wii really has like, 2 good games coming out in the next 2 years that I care for


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Official Nintendo Magazine states the Kirby Wii game is no longer in development.
> 
> ...



Bah, There is enough Kirby games.


----------



## Violence Fight (Dec 17, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> game is apparently a  piece of shit



Whoever told you that is apparently a piece of shit.

Ippo is tons of win. May not have online play, but is fun for what it is(And for those of us that wanted more from wii boxing, this game has it.). The learning curve can be steep, and fights can go from stupid easy to Insane hard in the matter of just one match.

But its a good boxing title for wii.


----------



## Volken (Dec 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Official Nintendo Magazine states the Kirby Wii game is no longer in development.
> 
> ...



Seriously, all the big titles are released and it seems like Nintendo didn't leave anything for 2008. They need some more third party support, big time.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

For America they have Smash and Wii Fit for 2008.  As pathetic as that is, it will be enough.  Wii will continue to be out of stock.  They will make billions.  They will own our souls (not mine god damnit!!).

Disgusting.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone care for Guitar Hero Battler: Dragonforce on medium?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> SO I was looking into a gamepro monthly magazine today.
> 
> I don't know if this is old or not, but I saw that Project H.A.M.M.E.R. is still gonna be released for the Wii....
> 
> LOl, the stupid editors also put that Brawl will come out Dec. 3, LOL



...what's the date on the magazine? If it's from the spring or last year, that's not really something to laugh about...

For boxing, there's also Showtime Championship Boxing.

For a Guitar Hero match, I've found that it's easier to just host a match and then wait for a challenger. I don't think I've ever connected to anyone when I wasn't hosting.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 18, 2007)

FFLN said:


> For a Guitar Hero match, I've found that it's easier to just host a match and then wait for a challenger. I don't think I've ever connected to anyone when I wasn't hosting.



1st:  I mean via FCs
2nd: yeah but most ppl quit on me once they see that song.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> For America they have Smash and Wii Fit for 2008.  As pathetic as that is, it will be enough.  Wii will continue to be out of stock.  They will make billions.  They will own our souls (not mine god damnit!!).
> 
> Disgusting.



Mm, it's like the Gamecube and it's drought of games coming down the pipe. Except here every interesting game has been selling rather poorly in Japan, and the system in general is not a failure.

This is rather sad. I use my 360 for 360 games, PS3 for random multimedia things, and the Wii to play the 3 or so Gamecube games I have that warrant consistent replays. The lack of a super win lineup in 08 does not make me feel good about whats to come.


----------



## NostalgiaX (Dec 18, 2007)

Isn't if funny how most people who don't have something want it, but the ones who have it don't see it as all the others do? The Wii is one of those things. XD

Eventually, I forgot it had motion sensors. The games I have don't use it too well... that, or none of the games use it well. I still wouldn't trade it in... no matter how much I want Sonic the Hedgehog (next gen)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

NostalgiaX said:


> no matter how much I want *Sonic the Hedgehog (next gen)*



You mean that fucking terrible 360/PS3 game?

Do yourself a better favor by sticking a needle into your urethra and start pissing on it. Thats more satisfying than that terrible excuse of a game.

Really, it is probably one of the worst games period on either the 360 or PS3. The only games that outclass it are Bomberman Act Zero on the 360 and Gundam Crossifre on the PS3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

Speaking of sonic.. Sonic and the secret rings so far has a sell through of over 330k.. Not to much but ALOT higher than its 360/Ps3 counterparts.


About this 2008 talk, guh.. I debunked that argument a few pages back.. Now if your talking about first party? you should well know that Nintendo keeps everything very close to the chest till the last min. We still have at least two big conventions before E3 and they always use E3 to promote there fall/winter line up.


North American Disc art for Nights. I have to say this is one of the Wii's best disc arts I seen yet ( and there have been some really good ones this year)

( this is from a gaf poster btw)


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 18, 2007)

*Intel speaks of Wii Successor.*




> *Nintendo Wii News
> Future Wii will abandon hand controllers*
> 
> Leading chipmaker Intel claims its processing technology could see Nintendo able to completely remove physical controllers from future game consoles. Credit: Bit-Tech.net
> ...



Wii to abandon all hand controllers. Yay or nay? Personally, I find the idea of moving objects on my screen with only my hands very appealing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> anyone care for Guitar Hero Battler: Dragonforce on medium?



My small asian hands can't handle it atm.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2007)

no fucking way

How the hell would you control fps

how would you control platformers

If this is how gaming will be next, sorry but then im out

I dont want to jump and wave and waggle just to play a game


----------



## Pein (Dec 18, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no fucking way
> 
> How the hell would you control fps
> 
> ...



stick to the playstations and xbox's then 
also ds check the psp/ds thread


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2007)

there is a limit to advancing these things.

Mindcontrol or controllers.

there cant be an in between.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes. How _would _you control an FPS game without an actual controller?  Let's speculate on that a bit more. 

I suppose there has to be _some _kind of medium in between. Article states camera's, but gloves would be a befitting medium as well. 

It would be awkward, but I guess you could just _pretend _you were holding a gun in your hands and shoot without actually pulling a trigger. To throw a grenade, for instance, you'd simply make a throwing motion.

What if we could _project _a gun into your hands? A full 3D projection? Now, that's an idea I wouldn't mind seeing materialized.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Yes. How _would _you control an FPS game without an actual controller?  Let's speculate on that a bit more.
> 
> I suppose there has to be _some _kind of medium in between. Article states camera's, but gloves would be a befitting medium as well.
> 
> ...



who in their right mind would want have their fingers faking a gun for hours?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

> DS smashes UK hardware record
> 
> Ben Parfitt Today, 10:29am
> 
> ...







also not to forget that UK represents  at least 30 to 35%  of the European market


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 18, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> who in their right mind would want have their fingers faking a gun for hours?



kids. 
and air-guitar players >___>


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 18, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> who in their right mind would want have their fingers faking a gun for hours?



For hours? No-one. Zilch. Blatantly obvious from the start.  The idea so far sounds nothing more than an upgraded version of Sony's EyeToy, but done better. Hence why I implicitly proposed a brainstorm on how FPS would unfold gameplay wise without any hands on (a) peripheral(s).


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> *Intel speaks of Wii Successor.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did u read the article. 

They added the nintendo title so people would read it. Its only about intels new technology which is by settin gup cameras all over the freakin room u can play a game withought a controller.

The original article had no mention of the wii or nintendo this was a cheap way of getting hits by the news poster.

Also About the person who said people want it that dont have it and those that do have it dont use it.

Because the people who want it are casual gamers and or parents of children. 
No real gamer is all like ohh i must get a wii i must get a wii.

Nintendo better annaounced sum good shit at e3 and tgs for 2008. Because if all they have as a big title is SSBM then there fed. But whatever they announce prolly wont see the light of day for another 1 or 2 years.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 18, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Did u read the article.
> 
> *They added the nintendo title so people would read it.* Its only about intels new technology which is by settin gup cameras all over the freakin room u can play a game withought a controller.
> 
> The original article had no mention of the wii or nintendo this was a cheap way of getting hits by the news poster.




Ever considered my intentions were one and the same? See my own title there? "Intel speaks of Wii successor?" It served to bring attention, and bring forward the implicit link between Intel and Nintendo. 

I only wanted to hear some thoughts on a concept like non-peripheral gaming. It's only natural to think Nintendo would be interested in such a technology as described in the article, hence why the link between Intel and Nintendo was so easily made.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Ever considered my intentions were one and the same? See my own title there? "Intel speaks of Wii successor?" It served to bring attention, and bring forward the implicit link between Intel and Nintendo.
> 
> I only wanted to hear some thoughts on a concept like non-peripheral gaming. It's only natural to think Nintendo would be interested in such a technology as described in the article, hence why the link between Intel and Nintendo was so easily made.



Hands free gaming is another gimmick. the wiis controller alrdy is a gimmick and isnt that great.

Who would really wanna play a game like that.

Do u find more enjoyment playing a game by waving ur hand like ur having a seizure to swing a sword over clicking the B button?

Its a cool gimmick but gets tired after a while.

Plus imagine having to set up those cameras all around the room. Bye bye protable gaming.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Do u find more enjoyment playing a game by waving ur hand like ur having a seizure to swing a sword over clicking the B button?



When used sparingly and implemented correctly, it is a lot more satisfying a la No More Heroes.  If not, you have games like Bleach with becomes an exercise in how fast you can fuck up your wrist in 30 seconds.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> When used sparingly and implemented correctly, it is a lot more satisfying a la No More Heroes.  If not, you have games like Bleach with becomes an exercise in how fast you can fuck up your wrist in 30 seconds.



Is no more heroes good. it seems the general public in japan didnt recieve it very well.

Yeah it all depends on how it is made. Sometimes you just dont wanna play that way sometimes its fun.

Playing wario's game with all the minigames is actually stupidly fun lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2007)

Aside from a lot of the technical aspects, No More Heroes is great fun.  People who were expecting it to sell in the 100,000s were expecting way too much.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, I don't really want camera snow-globe gaming. I'd have to stand up and jump around like those fucking idiots in wii commercials then [which I was about to make fun of before I read that article]. I'll take sitting comfortably on my couch and lightly gesturing with my wrist alone for a thousand, please.



> No real gamer is all like ohh i must get a wii i must get a wii.



False.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2007)

> No real gamer is all like ohh i must get a wii i must get a wii.


Guess that makes me unreal since I have two for that particular reason.  WTF dude. xD


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Guess that makes me unreal since I have two for that particular reason.  WTF dude. xD



IM talking about the general gamer.

I mean the one who doesnt play obscure titles. Example u play alot of random games but the majority of gamers dont play their wii because they finished zelda finished galaxy and finished metroid prime.

They dont really die to have a wii. The big wii sell out has to do with parents buying it for children.

I wonder what the demographic breakdown / play time would work out for each system.

How many own in age brackets and how often they play would be an interesting thing to see.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 18, 2007)

OH MY GOD

I WANT TO BUY BATTALLION WARS 2, SHOULD i BUY IT?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

Mario said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> I WANT TO BUY BATTALLION WARS 2, SHOULD i BUY IT?



Yes, it is a good game and Co op  and multiplayer is alot of fun. Its definitely an 8.0 + title.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 18, 2007)

Well the Nights reviews are coming in. 6.5 to 7.0. Sega Team strikes again.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 18, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Well the Nights reviews are coming in. 6.5 to 7.0. Sega Team strikes again.



so...is that good or bad?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Well the Nights reviews are coming in. 6.5 to 7.0. Sega Team strikes again.



That's awfully high considering Acclaim of Japan has a terrible record.

The game seriously lacks polish, but a first for a Sonic Team game in YEARS, its playable. Fully playable in fact.

Not worth $50, but worth a rent, which is much higher than I'd say of other Sonic Team games.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Well the Nights reviews are coming in. 6.5 to 7.0. Sega Team strikes again.



Isnt it just a remake and or port of the orignal for dream cast?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Isnt it just a remake and or port of the orignal for dream cast?



Not at all.

It's a whole new game. XD

They are remaking/porting the original, to the PS2.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Not at all.
> 
> It's a whole new game. XD
> 
> They are remaking/porting the original, to the PS2.



Ahh i see. I wonder if a pedophiel will break into a kids room and molest them while wearing purple clothes. That should stir a media frenzy lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Ahh i see. I wonder if a pedophiel will break into a kids room and molest them while wearing purple clothes. That should stir a media frenzy lol.



NiGHTS is no pedo, he is like the sandman..but with a girl voice, and has the enigma to save peoples dreams, like Kirby did in his first game.

Besides, Micheal Jackson can't get caught with kids anymores.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> NiGHTS is no pedo, he is like the sandman..but with a girl voice, and has the enigma to save peoples dreams, like Kirby did in his first game.



Common he goes into little childrens rooms at night while they sleep in purple tights and shit.

Im sure that could be a pedo motiff.

though i dont condone pedophiles. I would laugh my ass of seeing a guy in a purple tights and purple christams hat being arrested.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 19, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Ahh i see. I wonder if a pedophiel will break into a kids room and molest them while wearing purple clothes. That should stir a media frenzy lol.



Nights is the Prince of videogames , not the Micheal Jackson.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Nights is the Prince of videogames , not the Micheal Jackson.



just docile humour my friend.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 19, 2007)

I wonder if we get games from Saturn to the VC.  I wanna play MvC and MvC2


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I wonder if we get games from Saturn to the VC.  I wanna play MvC and MvC2



but that was made by capcom


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I wonder if we get games from Saturn to the VC.  I wanna play MvC and MvC2



1 - Saturn games are much larger than the Wii's maximum capacity if I recall.
2 - MvC and MvC2 are not Saturn games I think. They were PS1/DC games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

^ if they can fit Castlevania SOTN and upcoming dreamcast games on xbox live they can do it on Wii.. ( those games they putting up are no bigger than 90 meg and nintendo did not stress any limit to developers)


Speaking of virtual console



> Two More Consoles For Virtual Console?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ if they can fit Castlevania SOTN and upcoming dreamcast games on xbox live they can do it on Wii.. ( those games they putting up are no bigger than 90 meg and nintendo did not stress any limit to developers)
> 
> 
> Speaking of virtual console



I heard that news on Infendo.

@ Goofy: I meant Deamcast.  Get those two confuse.



DesignCore said:


> but that was made by capcom



and Street FIghter 2 and Turbo was made by Capcom too.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I heard that news on Infendo.
> 
> @ Goofy: I meant Deamcast.  Get those two confuse.
> 
> ...



He said he hopes satarun games were on the vc and that he wants to play MVc and mvc2. I simply stated there capcom, not saturn.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> He said he hopes satarun games were on the vc and that he wants to play MVc and mvc2. I simply stated there capcom, not saturn.



Saturn's not a company, I think he was implying those games were ON the Saturn, which has nothing to do with Capcom.

Unless Capcom has objected to the VC or something.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Saturn's not a company, I think he was implying those games were ON the Saturn, which has nothing to do with Capcom.
> 
> Unless Capcom has objected to the VC or something.



I read saturn as sega lol.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 19, 2007)

and Sega seems to agree on VC


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2007)

But again, MvC 1 or 2 was NEVER released on the Saturn. So yah.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> But again, MvC 1 or 2 was NEVER released on the Saturn. So yah.



I meant Dreamcast.  I get those two confuse


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 19, 2007)

I just bought Wii today along with Umbrella Chronicle and Zelda. 

Wii sports is fucking fun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

^ the new chapters in Umbrella chronicle ( the ones you got to unlock ) are amazing! especially if your a old school RE fan.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

agreed with Ssj3. Being one of those old school fans I must say it gave a backbone to RE4 sudden plothole making.

However, I must say REmake stomps it. Just started playing the Jill version and holy mother of god. I couldn't lay it down.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 19, 2007)

welcome to the world of wii exoskel, and yeah wiisports is really fun :]


----------



## TheWon (Dec 19, 2007)

I took one for the team and bought Nights today. I had some extra cash to blow.
The game plays pretty well so far. Now when you watch the beautiful CG movies then it goes to game graphics. It's really a let down. Sonic and the Secret Rings looks better then this so far. I'm just in the first level. The music is great even the voices are ok.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone knows where I can et my VIP for guitar hero?  It is not showing in my screen.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> I just bought Wii today along with Umbrella Chronicle and Zelda.
> 
> Wii sports is fucking fun.



Glad to hear you are enjoying it. It is indeed an awesome innovative system. It will get even better when Brawl comes out next year.


----------



## Deidara C4 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Wii is awesome. I only have wii sports and naruto clash of ninja revolution though. I was going to get Super Mario Galaxy but i didnt...
I mostly play my 360 hehe. I think my next wii game shall be Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I took one for the team and bought Nights today. I had some extra cash to blow.
> The game plays pretty well so far. Now when you watch the beautiful CG movies then it goes to game graphics. It's really a let down. Sonic and the Secret Rings looks better then this so far. I'm just in the first level. The music is great even the voices are ok.



I'LL SAVE YOU!!!!!

You have sacrificed your money too much for people here that don't even reply back....

Thanks though, it was much needed information.


----------



## Shugorei (Dec 20, 2007)

*Jap/EU Wii*

does anyone in the UK have a Japanese Wii? I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think anyone in the UK, but the moderator here, Donkey Show has one.

I also have a question...

I was thinking of buying Medal Of Honor 2 Heroes for the Wii.

I dunno if it has co-op, can any of you answer this?

And is this a good game for the Wii?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

^ It does not have co op , also has the best online features for wii and the best FPS controls for wii ( way better than MP3) . The story and single player are in the 7.5 ish scale but the multiplayer is a very solid 8.5.



> There are three different online multiplayer modes available in the game Contrary to the back of the box, there are no split screen or arcade multiplayers available
> 
> Deathmatch
> 
> ...


----------



## Shugorei (Dec 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I don't think anyone in the UK, but the moderator here, Donkey Show has one.
> 
> I also have a question...
> 
> ...



its just i was wondering cause the Voltage is different, Jap ver 110 and the UK's is 220 i was just wondering if i put a transformer on it would it reduce it enough to work?

thanks


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 20, 2007)

Just played Red Steel and I shall never play any other Wii FPS titles.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't let that discourage you from playing other FPS's. It was a launch game and yes the controls are weak.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Just played Red Steel and I shall never play any other Wii FPS titles.



Then your missing out on the tight controls of Metriod prime 3 and the superior controls of Medal of honnor heros 2 

Red steel if they made the control like Metriod or MOH2 it would be an epic game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 20, 2007)

Red Steel is my first FPS title for Wii I've ever played and it totally ruined all the FPS anticipation towards FPS genre on Wii. Nevertheless, I will play Metroid Corruption.

BTW, how's Zelda on Wii? I need some feedback on controller and how it is compared to GC control.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

IT depends how you take it. The wii one offers percise aim with the bow and other projectile weapons, thats a plus. The Gc one offers full camera control. 

The wii mote has waggle for sword swings and the numchuck for other motions ( sword circle move ) also the wii mote can be used to throw objects ( you can also do this by hitting A). 

The speaker in the wii mote offers little sounds here and there nothing ground breaking but nothing that will ruin the experience either. 


Though if you have a widescreen TV then get the Wii one since the GC one does not support it.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 20, 2007)

I think the controls are pretty good for zelda, sorry can't compare it to GC, never played it on it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Red Steel is my first FPS title for Wii I've ever played and it totally ruined all the FPS anticipation towards FPS genre on Wii. Nevertheless, I will play Metroid Corruption.
> 
> *BTW, how's Zelda on Wii?* I need some feedback on controller and how it is compared to GC control.



It got game of the year.

Case closed.

As for controls... you can rape them cuz they are so good.


----------



## Shugorei (Dec 20, 2007)

Zelda's got some of the best control's of any Wii game i've played so far


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, you need to play more Wii games. xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

DS can you give me a break down on the Wii's geometry wars galaxies? I played alot of the DS one but I have yet to play the wii one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 21, 2007)

Errrr, it's pretty much the same game minus the controls.

2 players local it's easier to use the dual analog if you have a classic, but I find it nice being able to use the Wiimote-chuck controls when it's single player.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

Ic Ic.. When I was playing galaxies on DS my scores where going through the roof  Though I forget what galaxy I was on.. Its fun but do not use the D pad its to clunky that way .. Touch screen works wonders.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, this game has you going into the billions, but it all depends on the galaxy.  I think it's a nice change from the original and offers a shitload more.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

Tales of Symphonia -TGS 2007  ( sorry if this is old) this is the Wii game that is coming out in 2008!

Link removed

Game is shaping up to be pretty good.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Fuck this, the European No More Heroes edition is censored -.-
Once again we get screwed. Does anyone have the Japanese edition and can tell me if the cutscenes etc. is screwed due to this censorship? I mean can you see that the game got censored after it was made or does it seem natural with the damn characters turning into dust?

Now I am not sure if I should get this title, it seemed badass before with the blood.


----------



## Kensei (Dec 21, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Fuck this, the European No More Heroes edition is censored -.-
> Once again we get screwed. Does anyone have the Japanese edition and can tell me if the cutscenes etc. is screwed due to this censorship? I mean can you see that the game got censored after it was made or does it seem natural with the damn characters turning into dust?
> 
> Now I am not sure if I should get this title, it seemed badass before with the blood.




You could always import an american wii and the american version of No More Heroes. The over-the-top blood spattering in the American version looks cool, but I hear that the lack of blood in the Japanese version doesn't really bring the game down too much. After all, if it's fun, it will be fun with or without blood.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 21, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> You could always import an american wii and the american version of No More Heroes. The over-the-top blood spattering in the American version looks cool, but I hear that the lack of blood in the Japanese version doesn't really bring the game down too much. After all, if it's fun, it will be fun with or without blood.



I cannot import it because there are no freeloaders out yet + Nintendo could kill it off with an update so its not worth it. I am really pissed about this decision damn Rising Star Games, biggest pussies ever.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Tales of Symphonia -TGS 2007  ( sorry if this is old) this is the Wii game that is coming out in 2008!
> 
> x
> 
> Game is shaping up to be pretty good.



Llyod at the very need makes that trailer epic, can't wait for that game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2007)

It would be cool if the ToS game for Wii has WiFI.

Online battles against someone else's team.

Hopefully you can put different characters for your team, that would be SICK.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2007)

can you play most of Wii games such as zelda with classic Wii controller?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

^ No only Wii games compatible with the controller would say so in the instruction manual or the back of the box.

DBZ B3 is compatible and I know smash is. But Zelda Wii and many other games are not.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2007)

what about GC games?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

^ The classical controller only works with some Wii games and Virtual console games. No GC games, only gamecube controllers ( wavebirds, etc) will work for gamecube games.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

My friend picked me up Zak and wiki, though i probably won't get to play for awhile, it looks so good.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 22, 2007)

Is there anything about Twilight Princess on the Wii that truly makes it better than the GameCube version?  I still need to play that game, but I don't care to buy a Wii for it.

Why does gamestop list the used GC version at a higher price than the used Wii version -_-


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2007)

^ GC one is probably more because they only shipped a certain amount, compared to the Wii one you can find it anywhere. 

There is no really big difference, however if you want widescreen presentation thats only in the wii version. Other than that its mainly control scheme.


----------



## Volken (Dec 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Is there anything about Twilight Princess on the Wii that truly makes it better than the GameCube version?  I still need to play that game, but I don't care to buy a Wii for it.
> 
> Why does gamestop list the used GC version at a higher price than the used Wii version -_-



If that's the only reason for buying a wii, just get it on the GC. The Wii controls feel nice, but they're not absolutely necessary, as are the graphics. You'll probably enjoy the GC just as much. It's a Zelda game no matter on which console it is.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Is there anything about Twilight Princess on the Wii that truly makes it better than the GameCube version?  I still need to play that game, but I don't care to buy a Wii for it.
> 
> Why does gamestop list the used GC version at a higher price than the used Wii version -_-



Look at it this way; in Brawl, Link is left handed, which was only in the GC version.

For that alone, get the GC one :3


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Is there anything about Twilight Princess on the Wii that truly makes it better than the GameCube version?  I still need to play that game, but I don't care to buy a Wii for it.



The Wii version has more fun controls and widescreen support.

The difference isn't enough to merit buying a Wii just for it, but you should buy a Wii anyways. For stuff liek Super Mario Galaxy and Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 24, 2007)

Does anyone have Naruto clash of Ninja Revolution?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 24, 2007)

I doooooo.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 24, 2007)

Does anyone here have Victorious Boxers? I wanna know if its worth a buy


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Does anyone here have Victorious Boxers? I wanna know if its worth a buy



Ippo fan? If so i'd say yes. I had alot of fun playing it anyway.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 24, 2007)

Ive only watched the anime and it was excellent I just cant find a place to read the manga which is frustrating.


----------



## Pein (Dec 24, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Ive only watched the anime and it was excellent I just cant find a place to read the manga which is frustrating.



there is a pimping project


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 24, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I doooooo.



then mind telling me if there are more characters than just the question mark ones?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 24, 2007)

Parents saw me playing/working out with WiiFit today.  They basically said DO WANT after showing them some of the exercises.  When this hits the states, this shit is going to be epic.

Considering I've already got them a Wii for Christmas, I'm slowly planting the seeds. xD  I am part of the probrem.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

i am not even bothering with wiifit

my dad would disown me if I bought it


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

hey u guys im getting a wii tommorow and for l8er what games do u think i should get this is what i got so far
Bleach: Shattered Blade
Super Mario Galaxy
Resurve for Brawl 

what next?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 24, 2007)

~Light~ said:


> hey u guys im getting a wii tommorow and for l8er what games do u think i should get this is what i got so far
> Bleach: Shattered Blade
> Super Mario Galaxy
> Resurve for Brawl
> ...



Guitar Hero 3   Naruto CoN Revolution     Zack and Wiki


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Zack and wiki? wtf is that


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Parents saw me playing/working out with WiiFit today.  They basically said DO WANT after showing them some of the exercises.  When this hits the states, this shit is going to be epic.
> 
> Considering I've already got them a Wii for Christmas, I'm slowly planting the seeds. xD  I am part of the probrem.



Indeed, if people still buying exercise tapes *VHS people, vhs...* Then you know this will sell


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 24, 2007)

~Light~ said:


> Zack and wiki? wtf is that



made by Capcom.  It is some guy in a orirate suit.  Good game.  Named greatest game you never played by IGN.


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

wow i'll look at it tjem i can't wait to get my wii tommorow


----------



## Volken (Dec 24, 2007)

~Light~ said:


> hey u guys im getting a wii tommorow and for l8er what games do u think i should get this is what i got so far
> Bleach: Shattered Blade
> Super Mario Galaxy
> Resurve for Brawl
> ...



What kind of games do you like? Zelda's a must-buy for most people. Trauma Center's a decent game. There are a lot of possibilities depending on your taste.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone know if Victorious Boxers is getting a PAL release? 

I'm a huge Ippo fan and really want to play this


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah i got TP on GCN and don't feel like going through it again so fck dat buy.
Trama center yeah imma get it because my mom is a nurse and shes gonna love it that gets me more games!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 24, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> then mind telling me if there are more characters than just the question mark ones?



I don't think so. I unlocked everybody, there's a total of something like 20 I think...


----------



## Itachi_Ochiha (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm not that much of a fan of the wii but I just bought it anyway


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 25, 2007)

Itachi_Ochiha said:


> I'm not that much of a fan of the wii but I just bought it anyway



the Wii is good.  Trust me.


----------



## Volken (Dec 25, 2007)

Itachi_Ochiha said:


> I'm not that much of a fan of the wii but I just bought it anyway



You'll turn into one if you aren't a fan right now.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 25, 2007)

Ah yes...first game u should get is SMG.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Indeed, if people still buying exercise tapes *VHS people, vhs...* Then you know this will sell



Oh definitely.  There's nothing I couldn't do in WiiFit that I couldn't do at the gym, which I go to 4 times a week.  BUT considering they've taken a lot of basic exercises and transplanted them into game form with a very appealing set of routines and mini-games, it does tend to be a tad more fun than going to the gym (rankings, meters, etc).  

The cool thing is, you can make the experience as light or as strenuous as you want it to be, plus it can be a good alternative to when you're too lazy to head out to the gym.  The machine is accurate enough to know if you're BSing or not so you don't get far at all.  Fuck the stairmaster and all that jazz.  WiiFit for life. We should all have a pushup competition for the fuck of it. XD


----------



## Volken (Dec 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh definitely.  There's nothing I couldn't do in WiiFit that I couldn't do at the gym, which I go to 4 times a week.  BUT considering they've taken a lot of basic exercises and transplanted them into game form with a very appealing set of routines and mini-games, it does tend to be a tad more fun than going to the gym (rankings, meters, etc).
> 
> The cool thing is, you can make the experience as light or as strenuous as you want it to be, plus it can be a good alternative to when you're too lazy to head out to the gym.  The machine is accurate enough to know if you're BSing or not so you don't get far at all.  Fuck the stairmaster and all that jazz.  WiiFit for life. We should all have a pushup competition for the fuck of it. XD



Can it actually get that intense? When I saw it, my first impression were that it wouldn't really be much of a rigorous workout.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

I just turned on my wii for the first time in 6 months

to play fucking sonic 3


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 25, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Can it actually get that intense? When I saw it, my first impression were that it wouldn't really be much of a rigorous workout.



Like I said, you can make it as hard as you want it to be.  My thing is pushups ever since the army and I've made myself get close to muscle failure on that thing simply because I enjoy doing the pushup workouts they have in the game.  If you want to kill your sides, the hula hoop games are the things to do it.  Just aim for high scores and feel your sides go to shit. XD  The lunges are also another good strenuous exercise and considering it gauges how low you are going and marks you for not doing so, you will feel it after at least 1 set.  Jogging and shadow boxing (wiimote + chuck + balance board) is the shit also.


----------



## Volken (Dec 25, 2007)

Sounds a lot deeper than I had thought. I might consider getting it now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

IF I got it my dad would kick me out


----------



## Volken (Dec 25, 2007)

Then your dad must be eliminated


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

but seriously

he flipped out when I got GH2


----------



## Volken (Dec 25, 2007)

What's wrong with GH2 and WiiFit? Is this a good flipping out or a bad one?


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Like I said, you can make it as hard as you want it to be.  My thing is pushups ever since the army and I've made myself get close to muscle failure on that thing simply because I enjoy doing the pushup workouts they have in the game.  If you want to kill your sides, the hula hoop games are the things to do it.  Just aim for high scores and feel your sides go to shit. XD  The lunges are also another good strenuous exercise and considering it gauges how low you are going and marks you for not doing so, you will feel it after at least 1 set.  Jogging and shadow boxing (wiimote + chuck + balance board) is the shit also.



Thats kinda cool so you dont know ur working out. Though when i go to the gym i get into a zone and dont care about shit.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 25, 2007)

Guitar Hero 3 X3 X3 X3 X3 X3

My wrist is so sore. But the devil is beat and I'm happy. :3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

volken330 said:


> What's wrong with GH2 and WiiFit? Is this a good flipping out or a bad one?



basically calling me a little brat and that I should stop playing games for 4 year olds 


And how the hell do you get the level select to work on sonic 3?

Hell I cant even go to sound select


----------



## Volken (Dec 25, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Guitar Hero 3 X3 X3 X3 X3 X3
> 
> My wrist is so sore. But the devil is beat and I'm happy. :3



I can't believe that they didn't make that song for multiplayer. It's so fun to play against the devil.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 25, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I can't believe that they didn't make that song for multiplayer. It's so fun to play against the devil.



lol  try Though the fire and flames on medium.


----------



## Volken (Dec 26, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> lol  try Though the fire and flames on medium.



The other day, my friend and I tried to do the expert mode with one doing the buttons and one doing the strumming.  We failed miserably. My hand is still red from all that strumming.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 26, 2007)

YES

Donkey Kong Country 3 in the Wii Shop


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 27, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> 5 Stars on "Cliffs of Dover" because that song is too damn happy to not play. I need to learn it on actual guitar because it needs to be played.



OMG I love that song....I get 100% on it medium!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

Random impressions of games I got for Christmas, in the order of opening them, which is the way I played them, and the order I plan to beat them.

*NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams;*
*Spoiler*: __ 



 this was thrown as a curveball to me because I mentioned the first game to my brother ages ago. And I have to say, compared to the 360 Sonic game, this game is fantastic. On it's own..the game seriously lacks polish. The controls don't feel tight on ANY control scheme. Add the fact the elements added to add variety [top down mission, on foot mission, behind the character while flying segments] just..suck balls. They aren't fun. This SHINES when you play as either Will or Helen and you don't Dualize with NiGHTS.

To my amazement, the game didn't pull a Sonic Heroes, where both characters go through the same levels with alternate scenes. These are two different stories that intertwine, which is cool. Too bad they put too much focus on the kids when it's presented in such a manner you have zero attachment to anyone, even if you played the first NiGHTS.

Speaking of NiGHTS, seeing as NiGHTS is a genderless jester..why, of why in the name of the fucking Principality of Zeon is a genderless being of dreams so..girly sounding. Really, it's the same voice as Helen, they just lowered the volume on Helen to make it less noticeable. The only character who seems to still have his interesting charm is Reala, who, while also being genderless, sounds like a man, and thats the way I like it.

Overall, good gift, but by no means pay full price for this game.




*Sonic and the Secret Rings;* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard some interesting things about this one, and am amazed at it being a 3D Sonic game and not being total shit. This is a very odd feeling. I think the game has a quirky control scheme which took me a while to get a hang of, but I had the same hook I did with Galaxy, in that if I failed something, I was somehow hooked to retry until I completed it. The only negative things I can are the voices, which everyone knows by now are from 4Kids, do I don't even have to say shit. Oh, and going backwards sucks huge super duper monkey balls. Not the game, Super Monkey Ball, that games awesome.

Personally, I would get this game if I had to pay for it, considering it's what, 20 bucks now? It offers a lot of content, but the game isn't perfect. Out of all games from Sega this year, this is seriously one of the better ones [VF5 slaughters this though].




*Super Paper Mario;* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Now, I am a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for the Paper Mario games. My main complaint with them was mainly lack of a more immersive way of fighting the enemies in it's combat. I'm not a fan of turn based combat in general, so this game is more like a blending of the dialog and sense of progression of the Paper Mario games with gameplay elements of the Mario games, more notably than not, Yoshi's Island DS. What with the whole swapping characters for abilities and the like. I'm not far in this, but I really do think this will be one of the better games I will have had played on dat Wiiple.




*Zack & Wiki;* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Now, I was somewhat worried about this one, believe it or not. I cannot strain this enough; I fucking despise point and click games. But really, I think this becomes apparent in the first 10 minutes of the game; this game has charm. Lots of it. It's like if this charm could be morphed into sweets, I would have had a diabetic overdose and would have coma'd by now. That's how charmful the game is. And that fucking monkey Wiki, he is just..gah. Where Kirby is cute, this fucker is cute to the point I want to squeeze him and snuggle with the bastard.

Like SPM, I didn't get far in this one yet, but I like what I got up to so far. The game seems rather inventive with the way you do things, so thats a plus as long as none of them suck.




*Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh oh, Fire Emblem. One of my favorite strategy RPG's that I have grown to dislike to the altering dialog Nintendo of America puts on it to disperse all of the occult, religious, and incestuous trinkets that have been in almost every installment we have gotten in America.

All I can really say is its Fire Emblem. Yeah. Not holy fuck epic like FE4, but just..another Fire Emblem. It's not bad, but I can already tell it won't be the highlight of the series though, as that has yet to be seen beyond the SNES games.




Yeah, if you noticed, my words just kept getting smaller, as I have put more time into the games on the top of the list and less on the bottom.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Random impressions of games I got for Christmas, in the order of opening them, which is the way I played them, and the order I plan to beat them.
> 
> *NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams;*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Trust me you will enjoy SPM a lot. The game has some good humor in it too. I also just got Z-Dub, I have to see how it will turn out. Looks good though. Also is the charm in Zack and Wiki really over the top?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

It reminded me a lot of Zelda at times in the charm and the way it presents it self, but it's the fact the games charm makes it original yet familiar in the process that makes it fun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2007)

You will be most likely cursing at the screen soon in Zack and Wiki at later levels. Do NOT forget any skills you learned in the beginning of the game and remember the ones you always use and new ones after that. Seriously capcom is known for tough shit in there games most of the time =/


----------



## Hylian (Dec 27, 2007)

is fire emblem wii worth buying if u never played path of radience?


----------



## TheWon (Dec 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Random impressions of games I got for Christmas, in the order of opening them, which is the way I played them, and the order I plan to beat them.
> 
> *NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams;*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I really like your reviews. I pretty much feel the same why about ever game you just got. Sonic can be a great game once the fix the control a little. Nights could have been better, but it's not just crap. I love Zack,and Paper.

Never got into the FE games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 30, 2007)

HOLY SHIT.  I was just browsing my JP VC and I saw Cho Aniki there. O_O  It's like one of the most gayest shooter series ever made.



Consider it bought. XD


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

LOL I saw that on Broken Pixels

win


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 30, 2007)

HOLY SHIT ARE YOU SERIOUS!?!?

That's epic.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 30, 2007)

So yeah, I was playing Ai Cho Aniki last night and it's pretty fucking homo. XD  It's a cool concept where you have to use almost fighting game inputs to do stronger than normal pew pew attacks but the character designs are so bizarre and distracting that it makes the game pretty f-ing hard. lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 30, 2007)

LMAO @ That game.
I remember seeing it on Cinematech, on G4.
They shoot lasers out of their ass, crotch region or some shit.
Yeah, really gay.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Sonic and the Secret Rings;*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well I may have to consider picking up those two


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 30, 2007)

Hylian said:


> is fire emblem wii worth buying if u never played path of radience?



Well it isn't _necessary_ to have played PoR to play Radiant Dawn,but it allows you to recognize alot of the characters and the familiar gameplay.
So basically you really dont need to play the previous installment,unless your more curious on the whole character/conflict part.


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 30, 2007)

lol dog pwns guy in wii sports tennis

[FLASH]http://www.gamebrink.com/gbtube/3428[/FLASH]

seems fake though


----------



## Volken (Dec 30, 2007)

Either that's absolutely fake or that's the dog from Underdog.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 31, 2007)

absolutley fake.  probably fishing wire... or peanut butter under the lips.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 1, 2008)

Gametrailers.com overall game of the year award goes to!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## TheWon (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Before the Wii World explode in February. Any of you guys picking up these sleeper games in January for Wii.
Nitrobike Jan 8
[YOUTUBE]6wUC2ayNp00[/YOUTUBE]


Endless Ocean Jan 21
[YOUTUBE]SdbGt28kqq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2008)

Not picking up those but i am picking up one piece, looks awesome


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 3, 2008)

what happens in february? 

yeah I saw a video of the OP game and it looks hawt (and this is coming from a guy who REALLY doesn't like one piece)


----------



## TheWon (Jan 3, 2008)

Milkycat said:


> what happens in february?
> 
> yeah I saw a video of the OP game and it looks hawt (and this is coming from a guy who REALLY doesn't like one piece)




IF I had a 300 gif it would fit right here.

*BRAWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 3, 2008)

lol, just brawl? 
do you still need to buy the classic controllers to be able to play it? >___>


----------



## FFLN (Jan 3, 2008)

Just Brawl? No. No More Heroes too.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 3, 2008)

Milkycat said:


> lol, just brawl?
> do you still need to buy the classic controllers to be able to play it? >___>


What? That was never the case.



And not just Brawl. No More Heroes is coming out too.

Edit: beaten.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2008)

wow that´s nice, I thought brawl wasn´t supposed to work with the wiimote (or was it just not going to use the motionsensing-thingie?) :0

good news, good news


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 4, 2008)

That would suck if it couldn't use the Wii Mote. >.<

Tenshi, haven't seen you around for awhile, whatch you been up to? I never see you on MSN anymore.


----------



## Tefax (Jan 4, 2008)

> What? That was never the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, excellent. Someone told to me that in brawl you won't be able to use the wii mote  .


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2008)

^same here, and I was like 'what the shit?'
glad that wasn´t true


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

No More Heroes is shipping early. 

New release date for States: January 22nd, 2008.



This is great news. It won't be completely eclipsed by Brawl now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my.

So NMH won't be shadowed by the fuckwin of DMC4 and SSBB.

What is it's main competition this month? Sonic Rivals 2? XD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 4, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> No More Heroes is shipping early.
> 
> New release date for States: January 22nd, 2008.
> 
> ...


Damn sweet. By this time, the soundtrack will be released in Japan. Now I can look forward to something this month.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> What is it's main competition this month? Sonic Riders 2? XD


Pretty much. xD

Here's hoping it does better State-side. 
----

Did anyone ever import and play One Piece: Unlimited Adventure?

Also comes out in January and I'm thinking about getting it if the reviews are good enough.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

im BACk suckers.

Any good news since i left?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> im BACk suckers.
> 
> Any good news since i left?


If you're eying No More Heores, I just posted some FUCK  YES amazing new.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

The american version is more, less gorey.

i want to kill a man..... the jap version is more for me.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The american version is more, less gorey.
> 
> i want to kill a man..... the jap version is more for me.


Wait....what?

American version is more gorey than Japanese, IIRC. Didn't the Japanese version  have coins coming out of their heads? I know the European version is fucked, too.

I probably totally misunderstood you, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Pretty much. xD
> 
> Here's hoping it does better State-side.
> ----
> ...



Fuck reviews man, FUCK EM. One piece is mine! Got a 10/10 in my book 

Anyway i think it'll do fairly well with some 7's and 8's. It's still a anime game so no higher then that. But one piece fans will most likely enjoy it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

^Well, didn't just mean official reviews. You guys were included in that. Thus the asking. 

Good to hear.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> The american version is more, less gorey.
> 
> i want to kill a man..... the jap version is more for me.



You mean the European version.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Wait....what?
> 
> American version is more gorey than Japanese, IIRC. *Didn't the Japanese version  have coins coming out of their heads?* I know the European version is fucked, too.
> 
> I probably totally misunderstood you, though.



I didn't know this!^^^

Guess I didn't look into it deeper.

The american version then....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 5, 2008)

Hell yeah, One Piece. Just going Gear 2nd and Gear 3rd in the game is worth getting it.

Also, Yaaay, early released for No More Heroes, now I won't be completely bored on January.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting that sonic game this month. The one where they appear to be racing on water and what not. Seems really cool!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

If it's what you like, go ahead^^^

Be warned though... it IS a Sonic game.....


----------



## lavi69 (Jan 5, 2008)

i cant wait till no more heroes!!!!! if only there was more games like it on the wii 
is there any news on that new star wars games? it looks pretty cool


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

Star Wars the Force Unleashed is what it's called.^^^

It's gonna have real life effects supposedly, and is going to have alot more control over the force and stuff.

I'll look into it more and post it later.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm thinking of getting that sonic game this month. The one where they appear to be racing on water and what not. Seems really cool!



Sonic Riders? Awright I guess.

Some people who have done F-Zero GX do the Riders series.

As long as you don't expect the hoverboards to control like picture perfect F-Zero racers and adapt to the STEEP learning curve, you should like it.

It's not F-Zero GX Story Mode steep but you will need to get the hang of it to do good.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Jan 6, 2008)

*Any new Wii action games on the way?*

I like the Wii, so don't lynch me.  Zelda: Twilight Princess was great (as an adv. title), Metroid Prime 3: Corruption was a kick-ass game to play, & still waiting on SSBB, yet I want to get ahead of myself.  Is there any new, promising action titles currently in development to look out for?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 6, 2008)

No More Heroes comes out this month.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Jan 6, 2008)

Tifa said:


> No More Heroes comes out this month.



Looks a bit like the GTA series with it own art style.  Not bad at all.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 6, 2008)

This is how we roll


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 6, 2008)

well there is still galaxy a kick ass game


----------



## Kamina (Jan 6, 2008)

Smash bros is coming!


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 6, 2008)

not soon enough


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> well there is still galaxy a kick ass game



This is probably not the action kind of game he meant....

But i believe Dragon Quest is coming out.....


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 6, 2008)

o well shit
still a good game anyway


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

No More Heroes and One Piece: Unlimited Adventure release on the 22nd.
Dragon Quest Swords releases Feb. 25th =D


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 6, 2008)

why is it allwaies few 
DQ ia in feb
SSBB is in Feb


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Can you repeat this question?^


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 6, 2008)

sorry ment to say Feb


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

When you guys think of competition for No More Heroes, don't forget Endless Ocean 
It'll be interesting to see which sells more, seeing as both appear as niche games.
I'll personally wait until April (birthday!) for both, seeing as how I'm purchasing Brawl on release day =)


----------



## Gunndragon (Jan 6, 2008)

I want the new Force game to come out with a lightsaber attachment.... when?????


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 6, 2008)

Haha, oh wow.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> When you guys think of competition for No More Heroes, don't forget Endless Ocean
> It'll be interesting to see which sells more, seeing as both appear as niche games.
> I'll personally wait until April (birthday!) for both, seeing as how I'm purchasing Brawl on release day =)



Do you think that Endless Ocean piece of crap will sell MORE than No More Heroes?

Fuck no.

Endless Ocean will be up No More Heroes's asshole when it comes out.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Do you think that Endless Ocean piece of crap will sell MORE than No More Heroes?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> Endless Ocean will be up No More Heroes's asshole when it comes out.



I'm pretty sure it sold more than No More Heroes in Japan 
And you've played the game and have come to this stunning conclusion, yes?
I'm personally looking forward to both games, perhaps Endless Ocean a little more because I'm a huge fan of all forms of zoology.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

I have seen screenshots, and the game's designs...

it's a damn game about the damn ocean....

I don't think many people that aren't interested in zoology will buy this game for the fun of it....

And do you know if it sold more that NMH in Japan?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

Pre-ordered one peice yesterday. No one knew what one piece was at my local gamestore but the owner


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Do you think that Endless Ocean piece of crap will sell MORE than No More Heroes?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> Endless Ocean will be up No More Heroes's asshole when it comes out.



LOL, it already has in the land of the rising sun plus it's pretty popular in the EU.  I don't see it being any different here in the states tbh.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Crazymtf said:
			
		

> re-ordered one peice yesterday. No one knew what one piece was at my local gamestore but the owner



Tell us how it is once you're able to turn into gear luffy.

@Donkey

Whatever, we will see.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Haha, oh wow.



OMG HAHAHAHHA! The new postergirl for the wii


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

...and 80 year old grandma.....

I wanna verse that son of a bitch in brawl.

lol


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

it's the QUEEN YOU KNOW!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah... thats why I said son of a bitch....

Lol, what it she kicks my ass?

LOL


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

Imagine if she plays resi4 and gets a heart attack 

But Resi4 isn't scary


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

She has like an xbox360..... lol

I don't believe it man... a Wii????


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

Does this bring up or down the rep of the Wii?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess it will bring it up..

Since the Queen plays it now........


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

VGchartz apparently proves my statement correct (the most accurate sales counter besides the NPD):
 Endless Ocean: 0.07 million

No More Heroes: 0.02 million

Anyways, the game isn't all about the "damn ocean". It apparently has a huge landscape to explore, equipped with a plenitude of sea creatures and the like.
Please, at least base a conclusion off of more than just pictures. The graphics are beautiful by the way.
Right now you're just sounding ignorant.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

"Damn Ocean" is a perfect way to explain the game.

It's about the Ocean, end of discussion.

Move along now, you have proven your point.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

Mario Galaxy -4.3 million copies sold -


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn... Galaxy raped everything over!


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

The site is wrong. Microsoft said Halo 3 got 8 million sales but the site say 6 million. One of the is lying


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

Vgcharts sucks.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

Will we ever know the exact sales?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Vgcharts sucks.



So I guess that the Ocean Lover guy's point WASN'T proven..... hmmmm


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

GAR! This be true.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> The site is wrong. Microsoft said Halo 3 got 8 million sales but the site say 6 million. One of the is lying


Microsoft is known to exaggerate. NPD said between the 6-7 million range.
EDIT: VGchartz isn't exact, it'll either underestimate or overestimate. Nothing is truly accurate, not even the NPD.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> Will we ever know the exact sales?



i just QUOTEd my self


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> The site is wrong. Microsoft said Halo 3 got 8 million sales but the site say 6 million. One of the is lying


That's how many copies Microsoft shipped to stores.


----------



## TheWon (Jan 6, 2008)

Aman said:


> That's how many copies Microsoft shipped to stores.



Correct The usually post how many shipped, but Shion man you should give it a chance.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

Aman said:


> That's how many copies Microsoft shipped to stores.


I thought they shipped more 
I must have been mistaken XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2008)

vgchartz is not that great of a source because they only use 1 chain to obtain there data.. Meaning its less accurate than NPD which uses several chains to gather its information.

Tis why you never see VGcharts data in the sales thread.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> vgchartz is not that great of a source because they only use 1 chain to obtain there data.. Meaning its less accurate than NPD which uses several chains to gather its information.
> 
> Tis why you never see VGcharts data in the sales thread.



But nonetheless, it's still accurate. They charted Galaxy at a little over a million while NPD had the game at one million. I don't think NPD clocks Toys R Us sales either, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> But nonetheless, it's still accurate.


Not that accurate at all.


> They charted Galaxy at a little over a million while NPD had the game at one million. I don't think NPD clocks Toys R Us sales either, or am I mistaken?




There galaxies figures are way off.. Look at japans and compare there figures to media creates.  NPD clocks 5 to  7 chains when VGcharts does 1.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not that accurate at all.
> 
> 
> 
> There galaxies figures are way off.. Look at japans and compare there figures to media creates.  NPD clocks 5 to  7 chains when VGcharts does 1.



If they are so off where are the correct figures?
The Japanese figures for Galaxy were a little over 700K, which seems pretty accurate, for apparently the game is selling only average over there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not going to argue stats back and forth here. VGcharts is not a reliable source for sale information because of how they track data. You can say "They are only off by 10 to 20 k " or whatever but in reality (Stats) thats a big difference. This is why major corporations do not use there data ( nintendo,sony,etc) .


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

10-20k isn't really a big difference anymore as the sales gap between the 3 main consoles are at a wide difference now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> I thought they shipped more
> I must have been mistaken XD



Yeah.......

I looked it up....

Im sad to say this, but wifi looks interesting.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> VGchartz apparently proves my statement correct (the most accurate sales counter besides the NPD):



LOL TIMES 2.

1: Using VGChartz
2: Labeling ANYTHING it spits out as accurate.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> LOL TIMES 2.
> 
> 1: Using VGChartz
> 2: Labeling ANYTHING it spits out as accurate.



I guess it's the cool thing to bash vgchartz, hmmmm?
If it isn't so, then accurate why do NPD numbers always seem to mirror vgchartz numbers in a relative range?
For example, if vgchartz charts a game at one million sales in a month, NPD will chart it at usually 100K less or more, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> I guess it's the cool thing to bash vgchartz, hmmmm?
> If it isn't so accurate why do NPD numbers always seem to mirror vgchartz numbers in a relative range?
> For example, if vgchartz charts a game at one million sales in a month, NPD will chart it at usually 100K less or more, with a few exceptions.



Let me say this; it's not a cool thing to bash a very inaccurate site that random people like Jimmy Whoeverthefuck around your block can produce more accurate results.

I'm just pressing the truth to you my dear lassie. I could care less about jumping on the "cool" wagon when I have seen people talk foul against VGchartz for well over a year now.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Let me say this; it's not a cool thing to bash a very inaccurate site that random people like Jimmy Whoeverthefuck around your block can produce more accurate results.
> 
> I'm just pressing the truth to you my dear lassie. I could care less about jumping on the "cool" wagon when I have seen people talk foul against VGchartz for well over a year now.



Uh huh. I'd like to actually seem some accurate proof that vgchartz is SOOO INACCURATE!!!!1111
I have seen people talk foul of numerous quality things, such as Super Mario Galaxy, the Transformers movie, the Ipod Touch, etc.
But wait, have the people who talk foul about it actually know what they are talking about?
Most of the time, no.
You see? That cool wagon you seem so resistant to is more than likely manifested with these idiots who honestly think vgchartz is devil's sin, with no reason to why they think that way.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 6, 2008)

It's all right for ballparking figures. I too think it gets a bit overbashed. It's good enough for silly forum arguments I suppose...


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> It's all right for ballparking figures. I too think it gets a bit overbashed. It's good enough for silly forum arguments I suppose...


Exactly, that is the point of the website after all.
At least it's not like nextgenwars where it puts a counter up and labels it as "accurate" sources


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Exactly, that is the point of the website after all.
> At least it's not like nextgenwars where it puts a counter up and labels it as "accurate" sources



A mentally retarded seal who has 4 eyes and speaks in seal arfs has a better chance of being more accurate than nextgenwars


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

Who cares about sales in the end?


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Who cares about sales in the end?



Well if you want sequels to quality games, sales are HUGE.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Well if you want sequels to quality games, sales are HUGE.



True but to determine if a game is good in the first place isn't the best thing to do. Pretty sure this all started with that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Well if you want sequels to quality games, sales are HUGE.



I personally would prefer if sales and the "big" toss in them in most areas just be left to the damned people who have stock in said companies.

If I like a game, I like it. I could honestly care less if it sold 1 copy or 100 copies.

Unless it's a good game that has bomb tremendously or a bad game breaking records.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys.... if you like the game, then it's good IYO. Point Blank....

Back on topic before we all get mod smacked.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

RIGHT! Haven't played my Wii in a month now


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

....Really?^^^

Not even internet channel?

Shit, i use my wii everyday for internet......


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

I use that thing called a PC for the internet


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

I use my PS3 for internet. I went on my Wii for Mario Galaxy, the best game of the year IMO. But my sister took it to uni without me knowing


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

WTF IS A PC?!!?!!

 You probably have it in your room i suppose...

I only have 1..,

my mom hogs it mostly for work, so the wii saved my ass


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

same but PS3 in my situation


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Do u have to pay on ps3?


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

No it's free.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

House of the Dead 2 and 3 returns Trailer

Caterpillar, Holton Steel Toe, black


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I use that thing called a PC for the internet


ps3 is a good web browser it saved me from a month with no internet 



Scared Link said:


> No it's free.


and some games make me wonder why I pay for live


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been playing pretty much everyday since Christmas =D
I recently beat NiGHTS on Will's story, I give the game at 7.0 currently. It's good, but not anything amazing. The non CGI cut scenes are pretty tedious and annoying though.
Plus I've been playing Guitar Hero III on medium, and now more than half of the setlist is five starred =D
Out of the games I got for Christmas, I have probably played Guitar Hero III the most


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> and some games make me wonder why I pay for live



Yeah since they are on the ps3 and equally good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

*Majesco Entertainment presents "Our House" for the Nintendo Wii (PR)*


> PRESS RELEASE: Majesco Entertainment Announces 'Our House,' The First Home Design Game Built From The Ground Up Exclusively For The Wii(TM) System
> Press release supplied by Games Press 15:43 (GMT) 07/01/2008
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> ...




nice these guys make great games.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2008)

looks like it will be having.... WiFi?^^^


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> ps3 is a good web browser it saved me from a month with no internet
> 
> 
> and some games make me wonder why I pay for live



Lol. I have been going on the forums from my wii for months


----------



## Volken (Jan 7, 2008)

That Our House game sounds pretty good. The online component will fit well with it. I look forward to hearing more information.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2008)

What got gams of the year???

NOT HALO 3!!!!!!!

UR MR GAY, BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 9, 2008)

> *Nintendo's Wii Fit Reaches Milestone Of 1 Million Units Sold*
> 
> TOKYO (Nikkei)--Nintendo Co. (7974) has sold 1 million copies of its Wii Fit exercise software as of Jan. 6, a little more than a month since the title's Dec. 1 release.



I can't believe I posted in the debate thread.... 

I am glad to say that I am happy to have contributed to the cause.  WiiFit for life.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought No more heroes is out in feb but now it's out Jan.22, is this new? If so awesome


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 9, 2008)

argh...i've benn having some problems with metroid 3: when i need to open the looks with my hand, the controls are really weird  (when i push the numchuk away the hand moves really slowly) and after a cut scene the wiimote targeting does note work for a roudnd 10 secs ( i can press buttons and get responce but if i mov ethe wiimote it does nothing)...argh, any ideas on what causes this....argh?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2008)

in the newest JUMP there is a rumor that Suikoden VI is for Wii!!


more info can be found at neogaf


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2008)

Never played Suikeonden, nothing interesting really.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I thought No more heroes is out in feb but now it's out Jan.22, is this new? If so awesome


It was the thread title for a good week almost and you posted in the thread when it was quite a few times...so that's funny. >_>


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

What's funny is that you're the only that said his post was funny.^^^

....anyways, I just saw a video on the news with the old hag and her Wii.

Even the news anchors were going a little crazy.

lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> It was the thread title for a good week almost and you posted in the thread when it was quite a few times...so that's funny. >_>



Sorry i must of missed it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Never played Suikeonden, nothing interesting really.




Its basically a classical RPG from Konami.. Not to mention that suikeoden 1 and 2 go for over 200 bucks easily.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

I never played Suidoken either, but my friend has it.

If it goes for over 200 bucks, then the game is worth playing, right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2008)

There not bad, 3 or 4 ( I forget which atm) are not that great and 5 is good.. 

Good classical RPG fun.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

Does it play similarly to Onimusha?

Or Like Final Fantasy?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Does it play similarly to Onimusha?
> 
> Or Like Final Fantasy?



Onimusha isn't a RPG...So FF...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

I meant in gameplay^^^.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2008)

Gameplay is turn based ( to a point) but there are noticeable differences.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2008)

The interesting part is that instead of recruiting  four or five characters to help you, you recruit an army of dozens.  each with specialties.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2008)

still no news on animal crossing for wii?


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> still no news on animal crossing for wii?



Just the announcement that it would be an MMO a few months ago.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2008)

w00t!? how MMO will it be? do you have a link or something?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2008)

Obviously he doesn't have proof to back up his post.^^^

On the other hand: 

It's a rumor.... nothing else.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 10, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Obviously he doesn't have proof to back up his post.^^^
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> It's a rumor.... nothing else.



I was offline =/
God forbid I have something other than narutoforums to attend to.
A rumor? I thought it was confirmed by gonintendo >.>
But I guess we'll just wait and see


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 10, 2008)

ah okay 

what´s up with the crazy-ass title of this thread?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 10, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> ah okay
> 
> what?s up with the crazy-ass title of this thread?


There was an article posted about Queen Elizabeth really getting into the Wii:
Encyclopedia Dramatica


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2008)

Ah good news from the Square Enix peeps!



> * Square Enix Wada Yoichis Interview with Nikkei #1  *





> *Square Enix in 2008*





> About Microsoft
> - If there is a merrit cooperating with Microsoft we will do this. We might give some projects to separate studios and make games for the X360.
> 
> - The Main Platforms for Square Enix are the Nintendo Platforms and PS3. The Lionshare of the Developers and our infrastructure as well as our capital is for NDS, Wii and PS3 and this is not going to change.
> ...



here


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay, I want some better stuff than Crystal Chronicles and DQ for the Wii!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 10, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Yay, I want some better stuff than Crystal Chronicles and DQ for the Wii!



Same here. Something with a bit more story and substance... I haven't played DQ though, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2008)

Crystal Chronicles 2 is supposed to have a good single player story ( they wanted to focus on that ) .  Going off by there last interview. 

Still it was bound to happen, square loves the DS and in japan Wii and DS are dominated and of course Wii / DS are doing great everywhere.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2008)

Does this mean a KH game for Wii???^^^

LOL, maybe a whole NEW series for it.

Either way, this crap is good news.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2008)

Be cool to see two KH games. One take on wii and on on next gen.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2008)

*Geometry Wars Galaxies DS high score (5 billion points)*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0URG1jDHg8&eurl=http://gonintendo.com/?p=33153[/YOUTUBE]


I know this is not the DS room but just wow.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2008)

Hope to God that Mario won't be a main character in the next KH for Wii....^^^

If any.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Does this mean a KH game for Wii???^^^
> 
> LOL, maybe a whole NEW series for it.
> 
> Either way, this crap is good news.




KH3 on Wii is highly possible not just because of what he said. But disney owns most of the rights to the game and they are likeing the Wii alot more than Ps3.


@all
Plus Wii , Ps3, and 360 are CURRENT GEN..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 11, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @all
> Plus Wii , Ps3, and 360 are CURRENT GEN..



The Wii...seems to have jumped back to .5, making it fall before the Gamecube..




If you got my poke at how Brawl doesn't seem to be polishing everything to the fullest detail, you win a prize. I don't even need to go into other areas, I hope.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2008)

^ do not drag this on more than what it already is.

The tech inside the wii is more powerful than an Xbox and Gamecube. IT is a Current gen system from nintendo no matter how you spin it. So lets drop it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 11, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ do not drag this on more than what it already is.
> 
> The tech inside the wii is more powerful than an Xbox and Gamecube. IT is a Current gen system from nintendo no matter how you spin it. So lets drop it.



I take it that you didn't see my hidden message 

Quote what I wrote, I was making a joke at how Brawl hasn't done a perfect job with some things. Some of those things annoy me, such as how lazily they did the Pikmin's petals, or what they did to one Kirby character in particular...


----------



## Valik (Jan 11, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> in the newest JUMP there is a rumor that Suikoden VI is for Wii!!
> 
> 
> more info can be found at neogaf



There's actually a good chance for this, the Wii is going extremely well in Japan which is where Konami gets most of it's sales for this series and it would likely do better on it since graphics aren't a major part of this series. 
I also don't have to worry about PS3 owners getting to play this and not me


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I take it that you didn't see my hidden message
> 
> Quote what I wrote, I was making a joke at how Brawl hasn't done a perfect job with some things. Some of those things annoy me, such as how lazily they did the Pikmin's petals, or what they did to one Kirby character in particular...



Noticing crap like that is left only for the game reviewer assholes.

Nobody will give a shit how the Pikmin look....

It's Brawl man, being a little lazy on making PETALS is the LEAST you should be worrying about.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Noticing crap like that is left only for the game reviewer assholes.
> 
> Nobody will give a shit how the Pikmin look....
> 
> It's Brawl man, being a little lazy on making PETALS is the LEAST you should be worrying about.....



It's not that which made my butt get scrumpy. It was the terrible job they did with Waddle Doo.



That is a Waddle Doo. See the ROUND eye? That is Waddle Doo's trademark.

Now, what does he look like in Brawl?



Behold the magic of his wondrous, OCTAGON eye.

Really, they fucked up badly on him :<

I mean dude, that model of his looks like it was designed on and for the Nintendo 64.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Noticing crap like that is left only for the game reviewer assholes.
> 
> Nobody will give a shit how the Pikmin look....
> 
> It's Brawl man, being a little lazy on making PETALS is the LEAST you should be worrying about.....



FUCK SHIT BITCH SHIT.
Anyways, they are a little lazy on some characters. Look at the Pokemon for god sakes, especially Meowth =/
I actually care how the Pikmin look.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2008)

IGN OVERALL GAME OF THE YEAR GOES TO!



*Spoiler*: __ 





Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Masurao (Jan 11, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IGN OVERALL GAME OF THE YEAR GOES TO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome...I'm quite surprised it didn't go to Bioshock(with G4 and the fact  that most of the reviewers in GI had Bioshock as #1 in their top 10 games of 2007)..and I'm really happy to see Mario Galaxy win that award.


----------



## Volken (Jan 11, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IGN OVERALL GAME OF THE YEAR GOES TO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Galaxy has pretty much gotten most of the GOTY awards hasn't it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2008)

volken330 said:


> Galaxy has pretty much gotten most of the GOTY awards hasn't it?



 It has gotten over 22 so far. Bioshock I know got 20 but I do not know the exact number.


Also Here is some good information!

From Nintendos press site:



*Wii*


> Jan. 7: Kidz Sports Ice Hockey from Destineer
> *Jan. 8: Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law from Capcom*
> Jan. 15: SAMURAI WARRIORS: KATANA from KOEI CORPORATION
> Jan. 15: Furu Furu Park from Majesco Entertainment
> ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 16, 2008)

No More Heroes/One Piece UA/Super Smash BB(Naw shit)/Mario Kart are all on my must get list. =)

Maybe Baroque... Not sure on that yet.

Whatever happened to that Orochi Muramasa or w/e the title was game? From the guys that did Odin Sphere.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 18, 2008)

Holy shit...



All the stones used in there were dipped in 24k gold.  That beats my chrome Wii in the bling dept.  Unnecessary? maybe.  Pure genius? Definitely.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 18, 2008)

Oi...look what I found:





> Don’t worry about that guy about to operate on your gallbladder. He trained on the Wii.
> 
> According to a very small, very preliminary study, playing certain video games on the Nintendo Wii helps surgical residents to hone their fine motor skills and improve their performance on a serious surgery simulator.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

I liked how there is a Square Enix game on that list.

And.... Go Diego Go???!?!

WTF????

KoF Orochi game sounds frickin sick..

Im probably gonna end up buying it.

Along with Brawl, MK, Star Wars....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Holy shit...
> 
> 
> 
> All the stones used in there were dipped in 24k gold.  That beats my chrome Wii in the bling dept.  Unnecessary? maybe.  Pure genius? Definitely.



I almost went blind from looking at that xDDD

It's certainly a bit overkill, but I guess it's good for those who really want to show-off their hardware


----------



## Volken (Jan 19, 2008)

That thing must weigh a ton. 

Apparently this is the other side. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats frickin SICK!

If it were to cost as much as a PS3, I would TOTALLY BUY IT!


----------



## Bitch (Jan 21, 2008)

*Finally Getting a Wii*

After a year or so, I've finally saved enough money to buy myself a Wii.  =D  Do you guys know any good offers for brand new Wiis?  What should I buy with it?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2008)

When it comes out, Tales of Symphonia 2. You might as well get Tales of Symphonia, although it's from the Gamecube.


----------



## Bitch (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmm, I've never played any of the Tales series, I'll check it out.

Where should I buy the Wii for the lowest price?  Does it come with WiiSports and WiiGames or w/e its called?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not sure of a place where you can find a Wii for cheaper as the demand for them is still high( I could be wrong). I think the Wii still comes with Wii sports. If you want some good games to buy here is a list(not in any order):

1. No More Heroes- Jan 22
2. SSBB Obviously- March 9th
3. Mario Galaxy 
4. Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
5. Super Paper Mario
6. Tales of Symphonia 2- when it comes out
7. Twlight Princess if you don't already have it.
8. Resident Evil 4 Wii edition- see Twilight Princess
9. Zak and Wiki

As for GC Games....there are alot to choose from.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Kid Icarus said:


> Hmm, I've never played any of the Tales series, I'll check it out.
> 
> Where should I buy the Wii for the lowest price?  Does it come with WiiSports and WiiGames or w/e its called?



They are all the same price everywhere.

And yes, it only comes with Wii Sports.

I also heard the Wii mote comes with a wii jacket....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2008)

Mario strikers charged is good. Also elebits is really cool.  Resident Evil Umbrella chronicles is a good game. Metriod prime 3 ( if your into those games), and Ghost squad ( great arcade game and only 29.99).


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mario strikers charged is good also elebits is really cool.  Resident Evil Umbrella chronicles is a good game. Metriod prime 3 ( if your into those games). Ghost squad ( great arcade game and only 29.99).



I can't believe I forgot about MP3: Corruption...ah well. That's a great game too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

Buy Endless Ocean.  It's not a game, it's a soothing experience.

And NMH.  I can't begin to stop pimping that game.  It's a technical mess, BUT... it'll probably one of the most fun experiences you'll have on the Wii.

EDIT:  Oh yeah, if you have myspace, one of the gaffers made a Travis Touchdown page.  Pimp the shit out of it!!!

Link removed


----------



## Akuma (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I had the cash for NMH, but sadly id rather buy DMC4, Lost Odysee, and brawl.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mario strikers charged is good. Also elebits is really cool.  Resident Evil Umbrella chronicles is a good game. Metriod prime 3 ( if your into those games), and Ghost squad ( great arcade game and only 29.99).



strikers still give me nightmares

Horrible unbalanced game. nothing kills a game more than a online where several characters can just go past the goalie like its nothing.

I wont buy NMH, I refuse to buy the censored version.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 22, 2008)

NMH and One Piece...... _tomorrow!_


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2008)

Shouldn't it be in today? 

I originally planned on just renting NMH, but who am I kidding, I can't wait. If I call GS and they have it I'm going today... (Edit: DAMNIT)

Also, anyone see PA's post about Endless Ocean? 



			
				Tycho said:
			
		

> There's really no trick: Endless Ocean is a game about swimming forever. It's not a game for our people, and it need not be plugged into the apparatus. You swim and swim and swim. Sometimes you pet penguins on the deck, or talk to a hydrophobe that you know. You can even dive cooperatively online, which is, like, Finally.
> 
> If you come in as a traditional gamer, with the traditional gamer mindset, the game will most likely be incoherent. We have expectations about "games" when we play them, mostly that they will be "games": a machine of interlocking systems and objectives. If you want to get much enjoyment out of Endless Ocean, you'll want to bring objectives with you as there aren't many down there. You won't find the convenient handholds that we use to orient ourselves in simulation. If you need a chilling context in which to swim, though, that is something we can provide.
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2008)

(double posting for about three different reasons, i feel itz justified, bite me)

Goichi Suda (aka Suda 51) is one of my favorite developers of all time, probably top 3. This is why.



			
				Eurogamer said:
			
		

> Suda 51 is sitting on the sofa with a massive grin on his face, looking astonishingly pleased with himself. Beside him, the game's sound director Takuda Masafumi is holding his face in his hands and shaking his head. The translator, Grasshopper's bubbly Japanese PR girl, has gone bright red and covered her mouth with her hand.
> 
> "I don't know if I should translate this!", squeals the flustered translator. "It's really nasty!" She shakes her head. "You're dirty," she tells Suda, who grins even more widely. The sound director still has his head in his hands.



I f'ing love that guy so f'ing hardcore!



			
				Suda said:
			
		

> You know, you can see on the screen, in No More Heroes you sit on the toilet to save the game - I guess making a game for me is a bit like that. When you take a shit, everything you've consumed is all mixed together, there are all sorts of things in that - and that's the same kind of idea, I think.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 22, 2008)

As much as i do think NMH will rock i'm a bit wary of the weird black clouds instead of blood the PAL version gets :/ 

Destroy Man looks particulary awesome with his crotch beam XD 
Plus Sylvia and Holly look mighty Hot


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have had NMH preordered since it was first preorderable


----------



## Pein (Jan 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I wish I had the cash for NMH, but sadly id rather buy DMC4, Lost Odysee, and brawl.



I'm skipping lost odyssey for dark sector


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone got NMH? My stupid gamestop won't have my preorder until tomorrow at 11-12 .


----------



## FFLN (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be picking mine up tomorrow too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure most stores will have it tomorrow, not many should have it today yet.
Can't wait to see Sylvia. *yum yum*

Oh, and Suda has been dissing the Wii b/c of low sales for NMH. =/ I saw a thread about it at Gamefaqs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope friend picking it up for me for my birthday. Post your impression though when you get it i know donkey liked it alot.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Oh, and Suda has been dissing the Wii b/c of low sales for NMH. =/ I saw a thread about it at Gamefaqs.



People have no taste, they deserve to have Suda defecate on them...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Nope friend picking it up for me for my birthday. Post your impression though when you get it i know donkey liked it alot.



I sure will...it looks it's gonna be awesome .


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 22, 2008)

I, to, am in the tomorrow wait for No More Heroes. 

Ah, well...gives me time to finish my English essay.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

*No more Heroes - 7.8 
*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 22, 2008)

the game doesn't deserve above 8.5


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> the game doesn't deserve above 8.5



I dunno since haven't played it but from gameplay it looks to be a solid 8 or 7.5.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jan 22, 2008)

@people who have played NMH: 

1. How long did it take you to finish the main story?
2. Does this game have alot of replay value?
3. Rent or buy?
4. Is the game really as good as everyone says it is, or are they just trying to help it sell well so the Wii gets better 3rd party support?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 22, 2008)

Buy NMH, you can't go wrong with a 4-Star game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

Ookii Kintama said:


> @people who have played NMH:
> 
> 1. How long did it take you to finish the main story?
> 2. Does this game have alot of replay value?
> ...



I've beat this game on both Mild and the unlockable Bitter difficulty all the way through, sooooo...

1. About 11-12 hours.
2. Um... for me it did, but after running through it twice, I don't see how others could go back, unless you want all the cards and unlockable items in the second playthrough.
3. Buy, duh.
4. Yes, it lives up to the hype.  Technical issues aside, especially in the overworld with hit detection etc., this game is pure entertainment in a vulgar yet satisfying level.  Enjoy the game for what it's worth, awesome action and wacky story with awesome characters to boot.

Interesting to see the 7.8 from IGN although that's probably where I'd mark it as a game itself.  Fun factor is easily a 9.5

Anyway, other places have been giving it high marks.
Edge -9
Gametrailers - 8.2
Gamepro - 4.5/5 GOTM

So critically, it's been getting some excellent press despite it's shortcomings on the technical side.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

*Gets a 9 from gamespot
*


----------



## FFLN (Jan 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> *Gets a 9 from gamespot
> *



That was unexpected. Was there a NMH ad up or something?

Yes, I know. Low-blow. Ouch.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

FFLN said:


> That was unexpected. Was there a NMH ad up or something?
> 
> Yes, I know. Low-blow. Ouch.



I lol'd

But anyway GS giving a wii game a higher score then IGN. 
I just don't get it


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 22, 2008)

This game actually got a 5/5 from X-Play.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I lol'd
> 
> But anyway GS giving a wii game a higher score then IGN.
> I just don't get it



My man, they are ON CRACK!


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn, No More Heroes is getting some god fucking scores. I hope that translates to sales so Suda will make a sequel



kewlmyc said:


> This game actually got a 5/5 from X-Play.



Did that air tonight? If not, is it on the net anywhere? I actually sort of like that show kind of, though I would rather see a Judgment Day Reviews on the Run Review with Tommy


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

IGN also gave Endless Ocean a higher score then NMH. There was a riot on the IGN forums.
Idk maybe Endless Ocean just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> IGN also gave Endless Ocean a higher score then NMH. There was a riot on the IGN forums.
> Idk maybe Endless Ocean just doesn't appeal to me.



We're on the same boat man.

I will NEVER like endless ocean...

I gave it a chance, didn't like it...


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 22, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Damn, No More Heroes is getting some god fucking scores. I hope that translates to sales so Suda will make a sequel
> 
> 
> 
> Did that air tonight? If not, is it on the net anywhere? I actually sort of like that show kind of, though I would rather see a Judgment Day Reviews on the Run Review with Tommy


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 22, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Damn, No More Heroes is getting some god fucking scores. I hope that translates to sales so Suda will make a sequel


I read on Kotaku that Suda was interested in making a sequel so I hope there is one.

Speaking of NMH, the soundtrack is officially out. But where to pirate it from?


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> We're on the same boat man.
> 
> I will NEVER like endless ocean...
> 
> I gave it a chance, didn't like it...



hehe same boat..

But yea I can't get into a game where u just swim. I need something to keep my attention.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> hehe same boat..
> 
> But yea I can't get into a game where u just swim. I need something to keep my attention.



If the game hosted Sharks that tried to eat you and jellyfish that kill u if you touch them, and a freakin giant kraken, and a Loch Ness Monster... THEN i would like endless ocean..


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If the game hosted Sharks that tried to eat you and jellyfish that kill u if you touch them, and a freakin giant kraken, and a Loch Ness Monster... THEN i would like endless ocean..



Yea it needs some sort of death and then I would give it a go. I have to say that animals look nice


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 22, 2008)

I would get Endless Ocean if I could catch Pokemon *while* swimming.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I would get Endless Ocean if I could catch Pokemon *while* swimming.



......wtf???


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 22, 2008)

My friend is a certified Diver and wants a Wii just for that game (well nights too)


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I would get Endless Ocean if I could catch Pokemon *while* swimming.





POKEMANS!?!?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> POKEMANS!?!?



This child is a poor... poor loser.....


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jan 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I've beat this game on both Mild and the unlockable Bitter difficulty all the way through, sooooo...
> 
> 1. About 11-12 hours.
> 2. Um... for me it did, but after running through it twice, I don't see how others could go back, unless you want all the cards and unlockable items in the second playthrough.
> ...



Thanks for the thorough response. Looks like I'll be picking this up on friday.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> POKEMANS!?!?



What are you doing with a picture of me?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> What are you doing with a picture of me?



IT'S THE HEART SWAP!!

MYC IS A WHITE DUDE NOW!!

NOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Damn, No More Heroes is getting some *god fucking* scores. I hope that translates to sales so Suda will make a sequel



LOL.  I just had to point that out.  Glad the game is getting some nice responses.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> IT'S THE HEART SWAP!!
> 
> MYC IS A WHITE DUDE NOW!!
> 
> NOOO!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, Manaphy is god.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 23, 2008)

..I got it, SOOO GOOD. 

BEST. GAME. EVER!


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

what no more heroes?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy Ballz @ NMH Scores

*runs to get his copy*


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 23, 2008)

I plan on picking up my copy on the way home from the uni today. They better have it.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 23, 2008)

Same. I was wanting to run down there before classes but the truck hasn't arrived yet apparently... :/


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 23, 2008)

I just now unpacked my copy gonna start it asap.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

Just picked up one piece and no more heroes.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Just picked up one piece and no more heroes.



Review them when you get a chance


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Review them when you get a chance



Will do. So far played one piece for about a hour and i like it alot. It's like zelda kinda but since i actually like the character i'm finding it fun. Hit detection can be a little off but i played monster hunter 200+ hours, so it aint a big thing. Anyway i'll get back to it soon, try to do a review this weekend. Enjoy


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 23, 2008)

About 2 hours into No More Heroes, myself.

Loving it so far. 

The phone thing with the Wiimote is so genius.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 23, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> About 2 hours into No More Heroes, myself.
> 
> Loving it so far.
> 
> The phone thing with the Wiimote is so genius.



QFT...it was so real i actually laughed with amazement during the first call.

Game rocks...i love that with every new beam katana you get totally new looking combos. Also the pro wrestling moves are super cool to do. 

The driving around part is a bit pointless but it's just like shadow of the colossus...the battles only count.

The only thing i find stupid is the VAs...this should have been in japanese...that black bra lady shouldn't have a french/russian w/e accent...i hate that lol....also the voices don't match mouth movement all that well...i think they wanted to have JP voices but for some reason didn't go through with it.

I don't get how a game filled so much with anime related stuff (lol at "MOEEE"...i doubt anyone who gets that wouldn't like it to be in japanese )is only in english...it's like a cruel joke >.<.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

Cause most people here speak that language English?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Cause most people here speak that language English?



You don't get it , even the japanese version only had english voices for some reason .

And either way it still can have english subtitles and menus like persona 3 or the .hack games.

And again , anyone who gets the moe joke or the Travis "looking around" in the limo joke would most likely prefer it in japanese i'm sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

Didn't play mine yet but if the joke is suppose to be funny should be funny in both languages. Gotta get over that japanese fetish of yours 

Anyway about 3 hours in one piece. I really like it, and it could be do to my likeness towards the anime/manga but it's pretty much traveling around, exploring, collecting, fighting, rpg levelup style. And it's just alot of fun so far. I may get bored of it but so far first 3-4 hours hasn't disappoint. Oh and besides senji everyone sounds great, especially zoro and luffy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 23, 2008)

That's it , if you're not really into the stuff then you won't understand it i'm sure , i wouldn't get it if i heard it 2 years ago , so yeah it's not so much that it's genuinely funny , it's more of an otaku-only kind of insider joke. (Travis is a really huge otaku lol) So since it's full with this kind of content then it being a japanese should be a no-brainer.

And i don't have a japanese fetish , it's just that i'm Greek so i don't have an innate preference to everything English thus i see things more objectively. 

Oh and yeah one piece rocks , i have the JP version...does the USA one have JP voices?

Btw wait till you use gears...i'm not gonna spoil it but it's really awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

Have you've beaten it? You probably forgot this part but I'm trying to find "Bones" under the sand. I can't find em so that i can do another event *The blue ball thing* I am all over the beach and i dug for 20 minutes and nothing. If you remember please tell me where i should search. 

As for JP voices i'm not sure, haven't checked. I don't mind the voices, cause there no 4kids, so everyone sounds fine. I actually now perfer smokers voice in english, i can't wait to hear funimation dub those beginning episodes. 

Zoro and luffy as i said sound great. Usopp sounds ok, i just don't like krillin's voice actor. Nami and robin sound like there Japanese counter part. Annoying and smart  And chooper sounds just like his Japanese counter part but in English, annoying and cheery. Franky sounds as gay as he does in Japanese and as cool as he does when he serious. 

Really my only problem is senji, seems like the voice actor just isn't up to par with the rest in terms of emotions. 

And yeah i can't wait to get the gears, i saw gear two and it looked awesome


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't remember sorry...it's been many months since i played it...i could find ya a guide if you want.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't remember sorry...it's been many months since i played it...i could find ya a guide if you want.



Yeah if you can find a guide. I just need help with this part. Should be fine once i figured out how to get some bones under the sand.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 23, 2008)

The Life Pursuit


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 23, 2008)

No More Heroes is pretty fun, a little bit of a challenge too.

I couldn't get One Piece, no such game exists here.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 24, 2008)

I got both One Piece and NMH. I'm enjoying OP more right now. I like all of the VAs, but Franky's voice... is taking a bit of time to get used to. It sounds so clean rather than grungy.

Although, I did get tired of fighting the henchmen in the first stage. It was just so boring going through all of them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> The phone thing with the Wiimote is so genius.



The funny thing is when I first played it on the JP version, I had forgot I turned off the sound on my Wiimote.  So for like half the game, I was wondering wtf was being said since I can't read moonspeak well.  Then I thought... I should turn the volume up since I don't hear any beam katana action.  Wow... smart move. XD

Anyway, loving the US version even more.  The sadist in me loves all the nonsensical bloodshed over the JP version.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jan 24, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> *And i don't have a japanese fetish* , it's just that i'm Greek so i don't have an innate preference to everything English thus i see things more objectively.
> 
> Oh and yeah one piece rocks , *i have the JP version...does the USA one have JP voices?*
> Btw wait till you use gears...i'm not gonna spoil it but it's really awesome.




Haha im not being a dick I just laughed when I saw that.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 24, 2008)

Nintendo Q4 Earnings Report From NeoGAF



> DS hardware at 64.79 million worldwide LTD (compare with GBA at 80.72 million)
> 20.18 million in North/South America
> 21.66 million in Japan
> 22.94 million elsewhere
> ...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 24, 2008)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Haha im not being a dick I just laughed when I saw that.



I already said that i'm being objective when comparing english to japanese because neither language is my first one....it's not my fault that every time i do compare em english always comes out on the bottom. 

Have you even watched the whole of one piece? I watched all of the 337 episodes recently and it's so bad in english i can't stand it....not my fault that it is that way...so of course i'm gonna ask if the US version has JP voices like some other anime games out there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I already said that i'm being objective when comparing english to japanese because neither language is my first one....it's not my fault that every time i do compare em english always comes out on the bottom.
> 
> Have you even watched the whole of one piece? I watched all of the 337 episodes recently and it's so bad in english i can't stand it....not my fault that it is that way...so of course i'm gonna ask if the US version has JP voices like some other anime games out there.



I have and funimation's voices are far from horrible. I use to be like that too and think Japanese >>> All for anime. Then i began to realize the native language isn't always the best. 

Luffy's voice is fine and goofy just like the Japanese, zoro's is tough and rugged and are you seriously going to sit there and tell me picollo's voice actor is bad? Come on man are you crazy? 

Try to be more open minded and if you let voices ruin a adventure game with not so much talking that's not good. I understood if a game is like a show where characters took every few seconds but the game is mostly exploring and such. And not all of us can afford a second wii so playing one piece in english is a great option since 4kids died hopefully and funimation's voices are better now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I have and funimation's voices are far from horrible. I use to be like that too and think Japanese >>> All for anime. Then i began to realize the native language isn't always the best.
> 
> Luffy's voice is fine and goofy just like the Japanese, zoro's is tough and rugged and are you seriously going to sit there and tell me picollo's voice actor is bad? Come on man are you crazy?
> 
> Try to be more open minded and if you let voices ruin a adventure game with not so much talking that's not good. I understood if a game is like a show where characters took every few seconds but the game is mostly exploring and such. And not all of us can afford a second wii so playing one piece in english is a great option since 4kids died hopefully and funimation's voices are better now.



Luffy sounds awesome , it's your personal style not liking "goofy sounding" speech but most others prefer the lady that did krillin over whoever nobody does him in the dub. I shudder at the though of zoro sounding like piccolo....they're two totally different characters...and zoro (like each other char) is just perfect in japanese.

Finally , i don't give a crap about the adventuring , i play the game cause it's a one piece game , purely out of my fandom, i don't expect to play ninja gaiden when i put it on and i doubt you do either, i expect to try and experience some of the magic i see on the anime with my own two hands ,  and part of that is the great japanese voices.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

Personally, I've never really liked any of Luffy's VAs much. Like all of Zoro's though. 

No More Heroes iz sooooo sweet. X3


----------



## Kensei (Jan 24, 2008)

Space Channel 5 confirmed for Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL, I posted on it already.

I want Ulala on my Wii!!!


----------



## Kensei (Jan 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I posted on it already.
> 
> I want Ulala on my Wii!!!



Who doesn't want Ulala on their Wii?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

Ulala on mah Wii, the lazer goes pew pew!


----------



## K-deps (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone checked Go Nintendo lately. If not look at this.



Suda workin on new Wii game
oh yes


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds good sounds good. BTW loving one piece


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 24, 2008)

There's going to be a sequel to NMH. Suda wants one ... 


*Spoiler*: _Article_ 






> Suda51 wants No More Heroes sequel on Nintendo Wii
> Posted in Interviews, Games, Wii by Adam Riley on January 15th, 2008 at 21:59
> Goichi Suda, known by many under his nickname of Suda51 (’Go’ being ‘five’ and ‘Ichi’ being ‘one’ in Japanese, for those that did not realise), is renowned for his controversial GameCube and PlayStation 2 title killer7, but the main man over at developer Grasshopper Manufacture has a lot of games to his name other than that. Most recently there is his Wii project, No More Heroes, which has been gathering considerable support and praise from critics all around the world. But what about future games?
> 
> ...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 24, 2008)

Just bought the game at Best Buy for $52.91. Because my local gamecrazy was sold out (didn't even bother to go to Gamestop...).

I hope this game is worth the money. This is the first time I'm paying over 40 bucks for a Wii game.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

So according to Suda...

"Making No More Heroes was like taking a shit and if it were a band it'd be the Arctic Monkeys. Hopefully I can do it again."

I fuckin' love that guy!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, maybe one of you souls can help my ordeal here.

As far back as Christmas, I have had some artifacting issues, but only noticeable on colors with darker palettes. All is well and all, call Nintendo's customer service, send out the system, get it back last week. Now, I am still having the same problem, and looking at the papers they sent back with the system, it states they were "unable to duplicate the problem" and did a wonderful job of fixing a possible fucked up heat sink or graphics card by fixing replacing the DVD reader drive. Obviously, that helped jack fucking shit, especially consdiering nothing was wrong was the DVD drive, and I am annoyed at all the fucking artifacts when I'm on menus in Sonic and the Secret Rings. Seriously, even on the Adventure Mode file select screen they appear above and below the highlighted file. Even on screens that fade to black, you see orange pixels flickering like it's a fireworks show.

So, heres the million dollar eggshell questionario; what the fuck do I do now? Call Nintendo again, state the laborious process I have went through, and hope with magic and star dust they actually FIX the problem?

Seriously, this is the main reason I am staying away from using shit like WiiConnect24, but I get this issue anyway.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2008)

That's pretty much all you can do.  It's not so much WiiConnect24's problem as it is a faulty GPU.  You just hit the shitter twice, I guess.  I've had my US Wii fixed about 7 months ago and I've left WiiConnect24 on ever since.  No problems at all so far.  Time to send that fucker back.  Do you live by a service center because it really only takes them an hour to fix it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I live in New York, so I can go down to the Nintendo World store if need be.

I'll call customer service when they open, they aren't right now. Can I send in my Wii for a new one? That way I won't have to deal with this annoyance and a risk for the third time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2008)

I dunno really.  TBH, they'll probably fix it over getting a new one since it's not like they're full in stock of new units anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hmm...

According to a GameStop ad I just saw, Zack and Wiki just dropped from 39.99 to 29.99.  Considering the critical reception for the game it seems more than worth it, so those of you who haven't gotten it yet now would be a good time.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm guessing my warranty is already up on my day-one console, I'd have it replaced otherwise. I don't know what happened, it got bumped or something. Still works fine, but when it's on and a disc in, the spinning is LOUD, and I mean REALLY loud. So far no problem with it, but it worries me...


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2008)

Everyone who is having problems, get it checked out and fixed now. Don't want it not working when Brawl comes out.

Don't be like me with the 360, it worked fine up until a couple of weeks before Halo 3, then died on me upon completing the campaign, so I couldn't play multiplayer for 3 weeks  (at least I got to borrow a friend's 360 for most of the time).

Though that's of course the 360, which is far far far more faulty than the Wii lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2008)

It's been over 13 months now though, so I'm guessing my warranty is up. Although if it's a year warranty and then I got 3 months extended for registering... 

*shrugs* I don't think I could part with my Wii right now to have it fixed. No More Heroes, just got Medal of Honor and Soul Calibur on rent...oh yeah and I still have to finish Fire Emblem...and I can't help but pop in GH every so often to play Through the Fire and the Flames...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> It's been over 13 months now though, so I'm guessing my warranty is up. Although if it's a year warranty and then I got 3 months extended for registering...
> 
> *shrugs* I don't think I could part with my Wii right now to have it fixed. No More Heroes, just got Medal of Honor and Soul Calibur on rent...oh yeah and I still have to finish Fire Emblem...and I can't help but pop in GH every so often to play Through the Fire and the Flames...



Buy a second wii wii?  I had to do it with 360 for few reasons, one halo 3 came out in a week before it died and 2nd microshit wanted money to fix mine 

I still haven't tried no more heroes but i'm really enjoying one piece. I dust off my wii wii, happy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2008)

that sucks  thank goodness my Wii did not take the crapper because of overheating thing. I got the first one in my area to :0 and was in the news paper !


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh wow,now your making me worried about my Wii.

Is it that faulty?
I mean,I've had my gamecube since the release and my 64 since...a good while now[before gamecube] and they both work perfectly fine.

and I've had my Wii since it's launch too,nothing bad so far,just've dropped it a few times xD;;
oh and the occasional freeze while im on the internet or trying to transfer PoR data onto my Fire emblem radiant dawn game ;__;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Oh wow,now your making me worried about my Wii.
> 
> Is it that faulty?



No they are not that faulty. NIntendo reported a while ago that it was less than 3% of wii's that had the problem and they fixed it for them. Plus in terms of buisness 5% or less is said to be good production because you cannot get 100% out of production value ( its basically impossible).


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2008)

Same here Mishudo. Unfortunately I think one of those drops knocked something a bit loose or whatnot so now mine is really loud.

Sadly the Wii seems to be the most prone to disaster of all of Nintendo's consoles. I don't think it'll be able to take 30ft drops and sledgehammer hits and keep chugging like the Gamecube could...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Same here Mishudo. Unfortunately I think one of those drops knocked something a bit loose or whatnot so now mine is really loud.
> 
> Sadly the Wii seems to be the most prone to disaster of all of Nintendo's consoles. I don't think it'll be able to take 30ft drops and sledgehammer hits and keep chugging like the Gamecube could...



But it looks much better then the cube, so it's all good


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> But it looks much better then the cube, so it's all good



True dat, true dat.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> that sucks  thank goodness my Wii did not take the crapper because of overheating thing. I got the first one in my area to :0 and was in the news paper !



I was on national tv for galaxy.   But I'm glad mine is running well since the fix.  In fact, it's probably running better than before tbh.  I think I'mma pick up Zack and Wiki today.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 26, 2008)

Fist of the North Star 

That is all.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG, the NMH OST is godly.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 28, 2008)

Just beat No More Heroes. 

Since very few probably have, I won't even bother posting my reaction to the ending for fear or some idiots ruining for themselves by reading my spoiler tag.

But I'll just say this...

No More Heroes is probably my second favorite Wii game now, after Galaxy. Writing was excellent and nearly all the characters were lovable and memorable. It was so easy to overlook the flaws.

Excellent game, Suda 51.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Just go to the Ubisoft No More Heroes boards.  You'll find it easily there.

And the Gym music (Thunder Ryu Gym) is the greatest workout music ever.

But TO, you now know the greatness that is the ending of NMH.  Did you...


*Spoiler*: __ 



see the true ending?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Ubis-

HOLY SHIT!

I just realized NMH was an Ubisoft game.


----------



## Twilit (Jan 29, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Just beat No More Heroes.
> 
> Since very few probably have, I won't even bother posting my reaction to the ending for fear or some idiots ruining for themselves by reading my spoiler tag.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just picked it up Saturday. It's awesome.

Just beat the rank 9 guy...Mr. Peace, I think?

My only complain is the motorcycle controls are a bit stiff, but that's like, what, .01% of what I do while playing?

I'm still awaiting another Zelda. TP was my most enjoyable experience on the Wii so far.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> But TO, you now know the greatness that is the ending of NMH.  Did you...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yup. Didn't even know it had two of those. Got it on my first play through.

I hear the regular one is just a shorter version of the true one without the final battle, right? I didn't miss anything, did I?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Twilit said:


> I'm still awaiting another Zelda. TP was my most enjoyable experience on the Wii so far.



Keep playing NMH and it'll probably overtake TP no doubt.  The game grows on you quick, especially when you start finding shirts in the garbage disposals. XD



> I hear the regular one is just a shorter version of the true one without the final battle, right? I didn't miss anything, did I?




*Spoiler*: _Basically..._ 



It's just the Garcian look-alike busting through and ends with Travis' wtf face on the toilet.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 29, 2008)

Gumming

Intro to Super Smash Brothers Brawl, easily the Wii's most anticipated game of the year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2008)

Suda51 did pretty well on NMH from what I played so far. Hopefully they fix the graphical issues in the outside world though ( there not that bad, but I'm sure they will take care of most of them in the sequel).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 29, 2008)

I beat NMH, too. Amazing game. I wish it had some extra content though...

I might do a Bitter mode playthrough sometime in the future.


----------



## E (Jan 29, 2008)

soooo, get no more heroes??


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, Mr. Cosplay.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2008)

Well that was already "kinda" announced. They did mention in the past of a Wii make of the game just not this year.


----------



## Pein (Jan 30, 2008)

Rockband is crap with out dlc


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm freaking addicted to No More Heros lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Rock Band's DLC is meh. GH3 is the one that we REALLY need the DLC sometime soon here...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 30, 2008)

Selling No More Heroes for 35 bucks. PM me if you are interested in it....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Selling No More Heroes for 35 bucks. PM me if you are interested in it....



No like? Or beat and wanna get rid of it?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 30, 2008)

Beat it and want to get rid of it. I would keep this game if it has at least some replay value.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

*obligatory spam*



SMASH BROS IN MY HIZOUSE!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

*sounds the call to arms*

Someone pull up Google Maps, we've got a house to raid...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *sounds the call to arms*
> 
> Someone pull up Google Maps, we've got a house to raid...



We need to learn the song of soaring to use ass wing and raid his house.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *obligatory spam*
> 
> 
> 
> SMASH BROS IN MY HIZOUSE!!!



Probably give impressions in the SSBB thread but post em here to please


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Check out the Classic Marvel RPG (80s-90s TSR RPG for Marvel Comics)

New boxing game on Wii!!

FACE BREAKA 

Looks pretty cool almost TF2 style


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a question it may be considered dumb. How do I find my Wii friend code?


----------



## Junas (Jan 31, 2008)

Dammit... NMH is sounding really good to me so that means I gotta pick up a Wii as well... Also thinking about picking up SMG and more...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

*Mario Kart Wii News was Bullshit*

*CLICK ME!!! *


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 31, 2008)

*KUREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

*MUDAHMUDAHMUDAHMUDAHMUDAHMUDAHMUDAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pein (Jan 31, 2008)

those things didn't sound far fetched oh well and you should have just used the thread you already made for the mario kart news


----------



## Akuma (Jan 31, 2008)

I still think it would be stupid not to be online.


----------



## Pein (Feb 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I still think it would be stupid not to be online.



if pokemon got online so will mario kart


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 1, 2008)

Belongs in Wii thread, but really anyone could throw out a few obvious guesses like that.

And a game company saying rumors on the internet are just rumors is basically what they say every time.  Big surprise.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 1, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I have a question it may be considered dumb. How do I find my Wii friend code?



If you go to your Wii Friend list, or something, it should be on there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, besides seeing that Rock Band mic for the Wii, the game is pretty much confirmed by EA now sometime within the April to June timeframe.





> Electronic Arts confirmed today that gamers who currently find themselves without a copy of Rock Band, due to either console allegiance or geography, finally have hope. The European market is scheduled to get the game in some form within the first quarter of EA's financial year, which translates to an April to June 2008 time frame. Execs said that the title would ship in the region "across all SKUs."
> 
> In addition to the European release of both the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 versions, a Wii version of Rock Band has been finally confirmed. While such a product has been discussed by EA and Harmonix in the past, official word that it should ship this year hadn't yet come.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah... EA would be crazy to not release Rock Band on Wii.

And, according to that article, the Wii version has no estimated ship date.  The Euro versions of PS3 and 360 are for Apr-Jun.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet No More Heros cosplay thing.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 1, 2008)

Somebody needs to do that with Galaxy, heh...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice cosplay but it lacks BizarreJelly tees! Yeah, anyways, I got it in the mail today and I'm already 7th ranked. Destroyman was a lot of fun assassinating.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 3, 2008)

Alucard Tepes said:


> Also thinking about picking up SMG and more...



Wait.. what?

You own a Wii and  your _thinking_ about picking Galaxy up?  That's criminal.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 3, 2008)

Indeed; Galaxy should be an insta-buy if you have a Wii.


----------



## Junas (Feb 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Wait.. what?
> 
> You own a Wii and  your _thinking_ about picking Galaxy up?  That's criminal.





Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Indeed; Galaxy should be an insta-buy if you have a Wii.



I don't own a Wii yet, but I am *for sure* picking up Galaxy and NMH... I would list more games I want to get but too lazy at the moment... I'm hoping I will be able to pick up a Wii at Circuit City...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 3, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 for the Wii is win.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 4, 2008)

This could be a huge megaton IMO and if this is real I'm super happy.

[Aznmedia.net]the brilliant green - Ash Like Snow[2008.02.06].rar]

I personally think this could be real.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2008)

Chaps said:


> This could be a huge megaton IMO and if this is real I'm super happy.
> 
> [Aznmedia.net]the brilliant green - Ash Like Snow[2008.02.06].rar]
> 
> I personally think this could be real.



OMFG, I can confirm that. I just looked at my February issue back page...



> "Next month's cover story is an RPG so fantastic, so engrossing, so epic, and so hush-hush that we'd have to erase your memories if we told you what it is. In fact, maybe we already did. Role-playing fans, get ready for a big one."


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2008)

So KH3 is annouced? But Noruma isn't even done with the portable ones, FF13 or verses. Well anyway if you can scan it that would be cool. Any pictures by any chance?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 4, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> OMFG, I can confirm that. I just looked at my February issue back page...



OMG THANK YOU. 
No need to buy a PS3 right now.
KH3 is gonna be hella SAWEET


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2008)

Chaps said:


> OMG THANK YOU.
> No need to buy a PS3 right now.
> KH3 is gonna be hella SAWEET



You would of bought a PS3 for KH3?  KH is good but it's definitely not a must buy system kinda game


----------



## K-deps (Feb 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> You would of bought a PS3 for KH3?  KH is good but it's definitely not a must buy system kinda game



No I kinda said that wrong

KH3 would've pushed me to it along with it's other games like RoC, Uncharted and others.

Hopefully they don't fuck up KH on the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2008)

Chaps said:


> No I kinda said that wrong
> 
> KH3 would've pushed me to it along with it's other games like RoC, Uncharted and others.
> 
> Hopefully they don't fuck up KH on the Wii.



Yeah i'm sure KH3 will be fine on the Wii. I mean sure it would of been cool to see Sora in HD but i think it's fair Wii gets something RPG type that looks good. Now i gotta buy FF13-Verses for PS3, PSP game of KH, and now KH3 for Wii. Crazy  I'm just glad they didn't fuck up the series like dragon quest and put it on a handheld.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2008)

KH2 was amazing on PS2.

The Wii is a good leap and bound from that in technology.

Unless they COMPLETELY screw up the controls (Square, on this big a project? No way) it's definitely going to be amazing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2008)

scans or bust.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 5, 2008)

already proven false.  Since I'm on the iPhone I can't link.

Nintendo fanboys are the worst.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 5, 2008)

Anybody know why Wiis are so hard to find?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2008)

Scalpers and Soccer Moms, my friend.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 5, 2008)

Dammit.

I need to find one before March 9th, since I already have my brawl on pre-order


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2008)

Ack, we got gheyed. I was afraid of that. While it's true there apparently is a big RPG unveiling in the March NP, it's apparently not KH3.

"The publisher's editorial director [stated that the] March issue makes no mention of 'Kingdom Hearts III' whatsoever. The story is completely bogus."

Nintendo hinted it had to do with "memories". If it's a Trace Memory sequel, I will facedesk x100...


----------



## Amuro (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been complaining about lack of good wii games in europe for a while now we get No More Heroes, Victorious Boxers and Bleach on the same day. 
Ninty always comes through in the end. 

Now if we could get MS Sensen and One Piece: Unlimited Adventure i'd be ecstatic.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Ack, we got gheyed. I was afraid of that. While it's true there apparently is a big RPG unveiling in the March NP, it's apparently not KH3.
> 
> "The publisher's editorial director [stated that the] March issue makes no mention of 'Kingdom Hearts III' whatsoever. The story is completely bogus."
> 
> Nintendo hinted it had to do with "memories". If it's a Trace Memory sequel, I will facedesk x100...



Facedesk = bad? 

Sorry bad with things like that. And what's trace memory? Old nintendo game of some sort?


----------



## FFLN (Feb 5, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Dammit.
> 
> I need to find one before March 9th, since I already have my brawl on pre-order



Ever gone camping? If not, you could take a look at the Bay instead.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Facedesk = bad?
> 
> Sorry bad with things like that. And what's trace memory? Old nintendo game of some sort?



Try it. Slam face into desk. Whaddya think? 

Trace Memory was a semi-decent early DS RPG game. I don't know, it's the only RPG with a memory-theme that comes to mind besides Kingdom Hearts...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> already proven false.  Since I'm on the iPhone I can't link.
> 
> *Nintendo fanboys are the worst.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Junas (Feb 5, 2008)

Finally found and got a Wii from Walmart... Picked up Galaxy and NMH as well as RE4 and Zack & Wiki... going to play the hell out of Wii!!!  I'm having trouble trying to find a good LAN adapter since I did not know that the Wii didn't come with a wire. (I already knew that it has built in WiFi but that is no good on campus for me)...


----------



## FFLN (Feb 5, 2008)

Alucard Tepes said:


> Finally found and got a Wii from Walmart... Picked up Galaxy and NMH as well as RE4 and Zack & Wiki... going to play the hell out of Wii!!!  I'm having trouble trying to find a good LAN adapter since I did not know that the Wii didn't come with a wire. (I already knew that it has built in WiFi but that is no good on campus for me)...



They have a 3rd party LAN adapter for the Wii. I forgot which company makes it, but I have it and it works pretty well. It's much more stable than my Wi-Fi, and if I get d/ced, I can be fairly certain that it wasn't from my end.


----------



## Junas (Feb 5, 2008)

FFLN said:


> They have a 3rd party LAN adapter for the Wii. I forgot which company makes it, but I have it and it works pretty well. It's much more stable than my Wi-Fi, and if I get d/ced, I can be fairly certain that it wasn't from my end.



Which one would be that? Nyko?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I bet NMH. Have to say, great twist at the end and awesome ending. Hopefully that sequel comes to light. I might play on Mild and Bitter soon.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 6, 2008)

^You played it on Sweet? YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!


----------



## FFLN (Feb 6, 2008)

Alucard Tepes said:


> Which one would be that? Nyko?



Actually, it's made by Datel. Man, that took a while to find. Their name is nowhere on the adapter and it's only shown on the bottom flap of the box. It's like they didn't want to advertise that it's theirs.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any information about Mario Kart for Wii?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

*sigh* Well, the only thing truly secret about this was that it was coming to America...



Glad to see it though, great series...




Colonello said:


> Does anyone have any information about Mario Kart for Wii?



April 10th in Japan
Bikes confirmed, tricks confirmed
Miis as playable confirmed
Gamecube controller support confirmed
12-person online confirmed
16 new courses, 16 classic courses


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 7, 2008)

Smash dominating. 

Can't wait for the US numbers.

I wonder if they'll pass 1 million first day.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 7, 2008)

It probably will considering this is the most hyped and waited for wii game.  Considering there's been no advertising blitz, it'll still probably pull at least that.

Then more Wiis will be bought and unavailable to the soccer moms of America.


----------



## DeepThought (Feb 7, 2008)

​Bikes are Boss


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Pink Bike , hey when does mario cart supposedly come out anyways?


----------



## FFLN (Feb 7, 2008)

Summer sometime.

At least there will be a good in-depth RPG coming to NA Wiis. I now consider really good RPGs to have voice acting on there. So far, One Piece is the only one that's close to that, even though it's not really an RPG. There is character interaction though, so that's a plus.

ToS II should have a lot of party interaction too, with more VOs for them. More detailed spa scenes and Sheena will be good too.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 7, 2008)

This is great! I've been waiting for a Tales series game for a while.  The last one I played was Tales of the Abyss, but I haven't enjoyed any of them as much as Tales of Symphonia, hopefully this one will be as good as the first


----------



## Junas (Feb 9, 2008)

I really am looking forward to getting Bully, Tales of Symphonia 2, and *the most important of all...* SSBB!!


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 9, 2008)

Has anyone word yet been known to when ToS:2 is coming out in Japan&US?
Sorry if it's been mentioned before.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 9, 2008)

Holy Shit

Now I am buying Mario Kart.  12 Person online? FUCK YEAH


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 9, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Has anyone word yet been known to when ToS:2 is coming out in Japan&US?
> Sorry if it's been mentioned before.



Spring '08 for Japan is all we got...

Seems like all the characters from the first game make an appearance and/or are playable at some point. Well, all except for the coolest one of course... 


*Spoiler*: _Nintendo Power SSBB review if anyone's interested_


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 9, 2008)

Hell yeah, I loved Tales of Symphonia.  That, No Mores Heroes, Galaxy and Smash Bros. are enough to justify my purchase.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 9, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Spring '08 for Japan is all we got...
> 
> Seems like all the characters from the first game make an appearance and/or are playable at some point. Well, all except for the coolest one of course...
> 
> ...



So far from what I heard,you start off with just two characters with the ability to tame monsters and raise them
And that the old characters were just cameos/and you couldn't play as em D:


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 9, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> So far from what I heard,you start off with just two characters with the ability to tame monsters and raise them
> And that the old characters were just cameos/and you couldn't play as em D:


That's what I figure too...although considering like ALL the characters from the past game (wherez da Kratos luv? ) are in it, I would _hope_ at least a couple become playable...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

So i've been playing no more heroes and i'm just not feeling it. The game is very average to me and nothing special stands out. The hit detection and the whole out world look/feel is very bleh. Just either bad or boring. The story itself isn't very interesting and i lost interest after i killed the first target. 

Also i don't really like the combat to much. It's ok it's just super basic, there's more combo's in dynasty warriors then this. Basically you press "A" three times then swing to a certain side. The wrestling moves add very little and just a hassle to do. 

The interface is just annoying. I know it's trying to be funny and be blocky = old school fun but it's annoying. Makes the map pretty much useless and the menu's look like crap. 

The out world events just suck. I hate having to do little missions before a boss to be able to fight the boss. I'm trying my best to finish this game and i have to mow the lawn or help some dude with coconuts who just fight with some boring combat and travel through probably one of the worst sandbox worlds there is. 

I dunno maybe i excepted something alot better but it's just failing on alot of levels for me and i'm struggling to finish. I know that one guy didn't like it who made that thread but he gave no reasons. Anyone else not like it but have reason like me?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 10, 2008)

No More Heroes is average to me too, nothing really unique about it.

Not enough Sylvia or Bad Girl either.


----------



## Junas (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't played far in NMH, but I think it does have an unique way of playing. I like the fact that you power up the sword when you run out of batteries and shake it, then continue beating on the enemies. I have to admit that it does get old playing the coconut and mowing lawns games just to get the damn funds to play against a ranking assassin... But overall, I think the game itself looks great graphically and action wise. 

No game ever comes out perfect, every game is like that with some flaws. Do I care? No, because I want to enjoy what developers like Suda51 trying to do something like No More Heroes. I think it is a good game to a extent.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 10, 2008)

The concept is interesting, but more polish would've been nice.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 10, 2008)

Crazy you need to do the motions you see travis do while also tapping a for that basic combo to be upped like crazy, that's the part where it gets really fun , if you do that he does crazy moves and they all go so fluidly that the side-slash that you do to finish a target doesn't even have time to appear before you perform it...and after that if you still imitate his moves he does a super version of the regular finisher slash.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2008)

Style over substance. I'll take more games like this over some more technically well-done shooter anyday...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Alucard Tepes said:


> I haven't played far in NMH, but I think it does have an unique way of playing. I like the fact that you power up the sword when you run out of batteries and shake it, then continue beating on the enemies. I have to admit that it does get old playing the coconut and mowing lawns games just to get the damn funds to play against a ranking assassin... But overall, I think the game itself looks great graphically and action wise.
> 
> No game ever comes out perfect, every game is like that with some flaws. Do I care? No, because I want to enjoy what developers like Suda51 trying to do something like No More Heroes. I think it is a good game to a extent.



I like the little things like powering up the sword, the phone calls *Great idea* and some other small things but the big things are holding it back for me. Such as the silly storyline and doesn't make me laugh at all. The fighting is just way to basic for me. And i really really hate the outworld place, worst sandbox place EVER. 

It's not a terrible game and i actually like the boss fights, some are challenging. But i just wish there was more to do with the fighting. Maybe learn a few moves here and there to make it like combinations to swing the wii mote side to side instead of just one slash. 

@Driko - I'm not sure what you mean. You mean like mimicing his way of slashing at the same time of pressing A so the direction to finish them doesn't even show up? If so i already do that but it doesn't make it to much more fun. 

This game IMO needed a bigger budget. It's good on some levels but bad on a lot. Then again this is my opinion and i know some love this game *DS* and that's fine. Just stating mine is all. Anyway trying to finish it now.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> No More Heroes is average to me too, nothing really unique about it.
> 
> Not enough Sylvia or Bad Girl either.


I think there was plenty of Sylvia but I agree, more Bad Girl would've been nice, though I really really really wanted more Holly. She was my favorite assassin... and Letz.



crazymtf said:


> I like the little things like powering up the sword, the phone calls *Great idea* and some other small things but the big things are holding it back for me. Such as the silly storyline and doesn't make me laugh at all. The fighting is just way to basic for me. And i really really hate the outworld place, worst sandbox place EVER.


I can understand the sandbox thing actually. The storyline is indeed pretty silly but I think it's supposed to be. Once you get to finishing the game, you'll understand why its nonsensical in plot.

You know, you really only need to do those menial jobs at least once. The best thing to do is go to K-Entertainment and do all the assassination jobs. Best one is #18 because you can get over 100,000 LBs with that. I'd say the most annoying thing about the game though, is the single-hit-and-you-fail battles.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Up to the third target. Should be done with this game by tomorrow. Going to give it about a 6.5. Really wish i could like it more but it's not for me. 

Things i really enjoyed - 
- Innovated things like cell call before big match and how you charge your sword. 
- Art design, i think it's great and i like a lot of the characters
- The combat. Though this is also a negative in not enough i like what they did so far. 
- Some great lines such as "I wanna fight Sir. Mother Fucker!" Lol. 

Bad things - 
- One of the worst sandbox worlds yet
- Hit detection is annoying. 
- Crappy interface and blocky = not cool. 
- Not enough combo's 
- Weak storyline and some dialog makes me click that "+" sign. 

No it's not a terrible game. But i would of liked more.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry for double post. new post is for video review. Enjoy  

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=swhp3inrbh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry for double post. new post is for video review. Enjoy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=swhp3inrbh8[/YOUTUBE]



nice review, only you seem a bit agressive


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> nice review, only you seem a bit agressive



Sorry was just expecting more


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry for double post. new post is for video review. Enjoy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=swhp3inrbh8[/YOUTUBE]



Good vid dude, your reviews are  short and pretty informative.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Good vid dude, your reviews are  short and pretty informative.



Thank ya


----------



## Junas (Feb 11, 2008)

crazymtf, since having seen the video review, it does make senses that it isn't the best sandbox game out there. I mean, you cannot even hijack a lousy car and I gotta admit that the city isn't livable by that much... Where's the people? 

Btw, good review!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 11, 2008)

And it's supposedly in California. That should at least mean quite a lively population. 

Anyways, nice review. I rofl'd at the end because you couldn't talk to the guy and instead went on the your Schpeltiger.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> And it's supposedly in California. That should at least mean quite a lively population.
> 
> Anyways, nice review. I rofl'd at the end because you couldn't talk to the guy and instead went on the your Schpeltiger.



Yeah did you see that? Was i doing something wrong? I even went around him and it popped me back on the bike  And thank ya  And yeah it's weird cali is so...inactive 

@Alucard - Thanks, i tried my best to give a fair review.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2008)

I got my Nintendo Power today!

KKKKKKKKRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSS! (with glasses!) 

All surviving ToS characters confirmed "as playable guest characters" in Dawn of the New World... X3


Random aside: The NP Staff went against the popular votes and gave Phoenix Wright Best Story/Writing against Super Paper Mario and Louie Denonno of Hotel Dusk Best New Character over Count Bleck and Zack & Wiki. Epic win. I can't agree with WarioWare over GH3 for best alternative game though...but otherwise the NP Staff seems to know quality in games better than their readers, lol.


P.S. I want Kevin Smith's Wii...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I got my Nintendo Power today!
> 
> KKKKKKKKRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSS! (with glasses!)
> 
> ...



I actually think Kratos is just the narrator...not playable. Everyone else is for a short amount of time though( at least that's what everyone is saying at Gfaqs.) That guy with the glasses is named Ritcher I think..he does kinda look like Katos though.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I got my Nintendo Power today!
> 
> KKKKKKKKRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSS! (with glasses!)
> 
> All *surviving* ToS characters confirmed "as playable guest characters" in Dawn of the New World... X3



Surviving...? They'd better not have killed off Zelos. He was pretty cool.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Surviving...? They'd better not have killed off Zelos. He was pretty cool.



He's been confirmed as being playable...so he's not dead. Guess the ending with him surviving was cannon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 12, 2008)

Brawl sold a million already:

Biiru-chan

Threads need to update title to reflect this. :3


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 12, 2008)

Can't wait for Dawn Of New World/Knight of Ratatosk, Symphonia = One of the best RPG's of all time.



-CALAMITY- said:


> He's been confirmed as being playable...so he's not dead. Guess the ending with him surviving was cannon.



Yup, Zelos is alive. All of the original cast excluding Kratos are shown in the trailer for the game. Unfortunately, Kratos will not be back, unless a plot-twist is pulled over. Ironic that the most popular Symphonia character is the only one not returning.  I'm glad the other characters (new and old) are gonna get some love.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 12, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Brawl sold a million already:
> 
> Biiru-chan
> 
> Threads need to update title to reflect this. :3


Done.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2008)

NMH sold 100k so far in USA. 10 times more than what killer 7 did on Ps2 and Gamecube. 

Pre orders in europe are over 40k as well. So suda must be happy with these sales. 


sold only 40k in japan though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2008)

Eh i'm one of those 100K that bought it...though i regret it


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> NMH sold 100k so far in USA. 10 times more than what killer 7 did on Ps2 and Gamecube.
> 
> Pre orders in europe are over 40k as well. So suda must be happy with these sales.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear their innovation is getting rewarded a little. 

NMH and K7 are two purchases I'll never regret. Suda=love. Guy has more style than any other game designer in the industry...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 15, 2008)

Yo, should I buy WarioWare?

I need a new title to spice up the ol' Wii a tad.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2008)

warioware is a good mini game collection and uses the Wii mote pretty well. Its a good game to add to your collection.


also in the month of janurary nintendo sold 375,000 num chuks. At 19.99 a pop thats 7.5 million dollars in revenue


----------



## Jazz (Feb 15, 2008)

God

But you also have to realize it's bundled with Wii as well.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 15, 2008)

Mario said:


> God
> 
> But you also have to realize it's bundled with Wii as well.



Of course, but they haven't sold that many Wii's cause they aren't on the shelves lol


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Glad to hear their innovation is getting rewarded a little.
> 
> NMH and K7 are two purchases I'll never regret. Suda=love. Guy has more style than any other game designer in the industry...



Innovation? Besides a few little things like Cell mote and how you charge the saber what was innovated? The brawl part was done in games way before it and the sandbox was it's weakest point. 

Just saying i don't see what's Innovated about it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Innovation? Besides a few little things like Cell mote and how you charge the saber what was innovated? The brawl part was done in games way before it and the sandbox was it's weakest point.
> 
> Just saying i don't see what's Innovated about it.


Perhaps, but it's not like people bought NMH for the sandbox world.

I enjoyed it for the bits of corniness, the art style, and nonsensical storyline, and the way Travis lets the blood flow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2008)

Mario said:


> God
> 
> But you also have to realize it's bundled with Wii as well.



Umm no they do not count the one that is in the Wii as well. those figures are accessory sales ( extra's).


----------



## Jazz (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh shit.

**


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Perhaps, but it's not like people bought NMH for the sandbox world.
> 
> I enjoyed it for the bits of corniness, the art style, and nonsensical storyline, and the way Travis lets the blood flow.



Stupid stories have been around for awhile though. The art style i do give it, one  of the things i actually enjoyed. I dunno though, the game didn't have enough "Hump" Like even if it wasn't innovated it would of been fine to me just wish it had a bigger budget.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Stupid stories have been around for awhile though. The art style i do give it, one  of the things i actually enjoyed. I dunno though, the game didn't have enough "Hump" Like even if it wasn't innovated it would of been fine to me just wish it had a bigger budget.



Well, since Marvelous seems to be happy with the sales of NMH, a bigger budget sequel might actually happen.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> True. I'll be set for that, NHM had good idea's but production couldn't keep up.



Holy shit, check this game out. 


Looks weird? Maybe a bit stupid? I don't care...I want it


----------



## FFLN (Feb 16, 2008)

The game looks interesting. I thought the player was the scorpion until the snake showed it up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2008)

yea ign has vids up and a hands on of the game. 



Seems like THQ is putting some production values behind there Wii games ( its about time). Seems that 2008 looks good for some serious 3rd party wii efforts. Meaning high production values instead of just ports ( of course those will come to ).


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yo, should I buy WarioWare?
> 
> I need a new title to spice up the ol' Wii a tad.


For $20 or less I think that'd be a good buy...



crazymtf said:


> Innovation? Besides a few little things like Cell mote and how you charge the saber what was innovated? The brawl part was done in games way before it and the sandbox was it's weakest point.
> 
> Just saying i don't see what's Innovated about it.


Everything, sans sub-par sandbox aspect. 

But most of all, the _attitude_.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> yea ign has vids up and a hands on of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like THQ is putting some production values behind there Wii games ( its about time). Seems that 2008 looks good for some serious 3rd party wii efforts. Meaning high production values instead of just ports ( of course those will come to ).



Thanks. The game sounds fun 

@Nmaster - Ah...guess i wasn't feeling that.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a coupon and the options of Bleach and NiGHTS for $20, what should I do...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I have a coupon and the options of Bleach and NiGHTS for $20, what should I do...



I would have to say NIGHTS.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I have a coupon and the options of Bleach and NiGHTS for $20, what should I do...



Bleach if your a bleach fan. Nights i guess if your not a bleach fan? Neither are great but 20 dollars off helps.


----------



## [sephir] (Feb 17, 2008)

Guys got some questions, new wii owner and would like to know if my setup is safe.



The wii and T.V.  are pretty elevated and in a sort of enclosed area, would like to know if its safe overheating wise, and If I should bring it back down to the floor in an open area. Also, would I have any problems playing with the gamecube controller once brawl comes out because of the height.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

[sephir];14020010 said:
			
		

> Guys got some questions, new wii owner and would like to know if my setup is safe.
> 
> 
> The wii and T.V.  are pretty elevated and in a sort of enclosed area, would like to know if its safe overheating wise, and If I should bring it back down to the floor in an open area. Also, would I have any problems playing with the gamecube controller once brawl comes out because of the height.



The wii over heats when the earth stops spinning.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 17, 2008)

[sephir];14020010 said:
			
		

> Guys got some questions, new wii owner and would like to know if my setup is safe.
> 
> 
> 
> The wii and T.V.  are pretty elevated and in a sort of enclosed area, would like to know if its safe overheating wise, and If I should bring it back down to the floor in an open area. Also, would I have any problems playing with the gamecube controller once brawl comes out because of the height.



When you used the wired GC controllers, I would worry about the height, because someone may just end up pulling it down. You may want to set it in a lower position or at least plan out an alternative area for when you're using the GC controllers.

And... is that your sensor bar that's glowing blue? Hm, I've never noticed that on mine when it's been on. Are they using lighter material to cover the LEDs now?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> The wii over heats when the earth stops spinning.


Exactly. You could play it outside in 100-degree weather and it would probably still be chill...



FFLN said:


> And... is that your sensor bar that's glowing blue? Hm, I've never noticed that on mine when it's been on.


Take a picture of it.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, is it any good?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I'm thinking about buying Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, is it any good?



If you like stragy games it's suppose to be very good.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I'm thinking about buying Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, is it any good?



It's a good game IMO as I have it and finished it...though it's nothing special. They have some new upgrades which is pretty cool.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Exactly. You could play it outside in 100-degree weather and it would probably still be chill...



I have a converted garage and I play in there all the time for hours in 80-90 degree weather. My wii hasnt over heated yet.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 17, 2008)

How long is it, chapter-wise. And can you be Ike still or is it only that new silver haired chick?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Can you be Ike still or is it only that new silver haired chick?



Ike joins in the middle.

Basically it is just a continuation of the Gamecube one. Nothing more, nothing less. If you loved that one you'll love this one...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

Colonello said:


> How long is it, chapter-wise. And can you be Ike still or is it only that new silver haired chick?



The game is split into different parts. You have 10 missions..Part 1 with Miciah(silve haired girl). You then switch to Elincia for 4 missions...Part 2. You then go to Ike for 14 missions..Part 3. Everyone comes together for the final chapters(Part 4 of the game) in which there are 5 missions. The final mission of part 4 is 5 parts long. So it's a fairly long game


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 17, 2008)

I see so it's a tad bit longer than the GC one, I think I'll probably get it, thanks guys.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

Iwata talking to Wii Fit developers said:
			
		

> Miyamoto-san can be pretty ruthless with projects that don’t work! (laughs)



I swear Miyamoto and Iwata must be like demon bosses... 


*Spoiler*: _Iwata Lawlz: Wii Fit #3_ 




*It Began with a DS Experiment*
Iwata
For starters, could you two introduce yourselves and briefly describe your responsibilities in developing Wii Fit?

Sugiyama
(laughs)

Iwata
(laughs)

Matsunaga
I was the chief director for Wii Fit.

Iwata
What was your reaction when Miyamoto-san suddenly assigned you to make a game revolving around the concept of weighing yourself every day?

Sugiyama
(laughs)

Iwata
When you started working on Wii Fit, did you ever imagine that it would become such a high profile product?

Sugiyama
(laughs)

Iwata
(laughs)

Sugiyama
I thought, maybe users could use a USB storage device…

Iwata
(laughs)

All
(laughs)

Sugiyama
In the beginning, I was really racking my brain.

Iwata
Matsunaga-san, did Miyamoto-san tell you to make software for this?

Matsunaga
Miyamoto-san had actually given me an assignment, and I had been experimenting.

Iwata
(laughs)

Matsunaga
(laughs) (laughs)

Iwata
What concepts caught your attention while reading the books you bought?

Matsunaga
I thought about focusing the game on the concept of dieting.

Iwata
So, for example, if you had some ramen noodles for lunch, you would input this information in your DS.

Matsunaga
By making that connection, I hoped that users would then take the next step and start dieting.

Iwata
(laughs)

Matsunaga
I wasn’t told about this until I’d gone through a lot of trial and error.

Iwata
What did Miyamoto-san say about it?

Matsunaga
(laughs)

All
(laughs)

Iwata
(laughs)

Matsunaga
That would be when the bathroom scales concept was introduced.

Iwata
And that’s how you ended up working with Sugiyama-san.

Sugiyama
Yes.

Iwata
What did you talk about with these manufacturers?

Sugiyama
(laughs)

Iwata
(laughs)

Sugiyama
(laughs)

Matsunaga
(laughs)

All
(laughs)

Matsunaga
As it turns out, even the companies that agreed to meet us didn’t have any idea why we wanted to talk with them.

Iwata
(laughs)

Matsunaga
(laughs)

Iwata
(laughs)

Sugiyama
(laughs)





Also, RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALPH'S CLUB CARD!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Fire emblem is kind of like FF:tactics right?
does it have any multiplayer?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes and no.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 19, 2008)

cool and damnit


----------



## Quon (Feb 20, 2008)

Batallion Wars 2, heard its a rather big let down , truth or false?

Kinda looks like a bundled up Advance Wars copy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2008)

^ its not bad, they did alot of online features with the game ( sadly no voice chat). OVerall the quality of the game is just like  the gamecube game just with some improvements.

I seen it for 39.99 at my best buy, its worth the purchase.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 20, 2008)

wiiz/NeoGAF said:
			
		

> C’est officiel, à l'occasion du *Micromania Games Awards*, *Nintendo annonce Super Smash Bros. Brawl* en France et le reste de *l’Europe pour le 6 juin 2008* !! Plus que quelques semaines de patience et cette longue attente sera récompensée les amis !



SSBB date for Europe: June 6, 2008. : /


Source


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 20, 2008)

Sucks to be Europe.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there an easy way to check and see if I get WiFi or Wireless on my Wii. I have yet to use any online functions yet, so I would just like to know how to check. Thank you!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Is there an easy way to check and see if I get WiFi or Wireless on my Wii. I have yet to use any online functions yet, so I would just like to know how to check. Thank you!



Try by going into your Wii settings and fucking around with the internet connection in the options.

There should be some option that you have to agree to before being allowed to use the WiFi service, but if you can complete the thing, it will confirm you are all good to go with online.


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2008)

> SSBB date for Europe: June 6, 2008. : /


WHAT THE FUCK..


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL.  *huggles JP copy*

Anyway, Dragon Quest Swords is out for those of you who care. =P


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Try by going into your Wii settings and fucking around with the internet connection in the options.
> 
> There should be some option that you have to agree to before being allowed to use the WiFi service, but if you can complete the thing, it will confirm you are all good to go with online.



Thanks a bunch. I have WiFi now


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL.  *huggles JP copy*
> 
> Anyway, Dragon Quest Swords is out for those of you who care. =P



I'll probably rent It.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2008)

I will get DragonQuest Swords probably this weekend.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 21, 2008)

Any of you guys getting Mario Kart wii? Us europeans get it 17 days before america .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2008)

I cannot wait for Wii ware, seriously Lost winds seems really cool! so does FF CC.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2008)

Johnny Turbo said:


> I'll probably rent It.



yeah me too. I mean i bought some short games *Heavenly sword, DMC* but Dragon Quest swords is said could be beat in 3 - 4 hours. And the side quest aren't worth playing. That's extremely short for a RPG.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 21, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Any of you guys getting Mario Kart wii? Us europeans get it 17 days before america .



We get Brawl three months before you 

And since I already have it... double plus.  Haha.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 21, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Any of you guys getting Mario Kart wii? Us europeans get it 17 days before america .



I will, when was the release date again (in EU) ?
I need to buy another wii mote aswell :/
they are so expensive


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Any of you guys getting Mario Kart wii? Us europeans get it 17 days before america .



Of course I'm getting Mario Kart Wii. I will pwn people online too. j/k


----------



## Kensei (Feb 21, 2008)

For those that might find it interesting, you may remember seeing a video displaying headtracking where the image on the screen is perspectively correct to your view. 

For those of you who find it fascinating, EA has designed Boom Blox to be compatible with headtracking.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 22, 2008)

avidlinuxuser said:


> For those that might find it interesting, you may remember seeing a video displaying headtracking where the image on the screen is perspectively correct to your view.
> 
> For those of you who find it fascinating, EA has designed Boom Blox to be compatible with headtracking.


Saw the article, didn't watch vid, but if it is done right that is pure win.  We need more games with that option.  Maybe if we get some we will eventually get some kind of head tracking peripheral for ease of use ;3


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> yeah me too. I mean i bought some short games *Heavenly sword, DMC* but Dragon Quest swords is said could be beat in 3 - 4 hours. And the side quest aren't worth playing. That's extremely short for a RPG.



LOL 4 hours?  No.  8-10, yes.  And I wouldn't really consider it an RPG in that aspect.  It's basically a Dragon Quest version of Punch Out, which is really fun.  It's definitely replayable too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 22, 2008)

But even so, it's not worth $50.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2008)

What is worth $50 dollars nowadays?  You either buy it or you don't, simple as that.  It's a fun game.  End story.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2008)

I knew i shouldn't have listen to gamefaqs, lol. Thanks for info donkey.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 22, 2008)

> *EA’s Boom Blox features VR head tracking*
> Posted in Games, Wii by Andrew Macarthy on February 22nd, 2008 at 2:44
> 
> Head tracking, a technique that effectively transforms the apparent ‘2D’ image you see on your television screen into an out-of-the-screen virtual reality experience, will feature in Electronic Arts’ upcoming Nintendo Wii title, Boom Blox. If you’ve no idea what we’re talking about, head inside for more details and a full visual explanation. Trust us, though, it’s exciting stuff.
> ...



FUCK YES. More games need to utilize headtracking for crying out loud!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2008)

^ thats pretty bad ass, I'm going to pick up this game just for that feature.


----------



## Slayz (Feb 22, 2008)

> Smash has sold one million in less than two weeks



Isn't it only natural that games with Solid Snake and Pikachu sell out so damn fast?


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 22, 2008)

Nintendo To Begin Charging Money For Some Online Gaming 

Nintendo's Wi-Fi Connection service has always been entirely free of charge, but the company will soon introduce a pay-to-play service for some games, it announced at Game Developers Conference. 

"Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection Pay And Play" will let users subscribe on a game-by-game basis to certain titles. Nintendo project leader Takashi Aoyama announced the service at GDC, but did not say what upcoming games would require payment for the service, or how much they would cost. 

To avoid customer confusion, Pay-And-Play games will have a red icon on the game's box that reads Pay And Play, in place of the traditional blue Wi-Fi Connection icon, which will only be used for games that are free to play. 

This is a pretty big change for Nintendo, who has always been adamant about wanting online gameplay to be free. While this might attract more developers to the service with a new revenue stream, it also might confuse consumers -- and be a hassle if the payment system isn't easy. You'll use Wii Points to pay for the online gaming, so it should be interesting to see if this extends to the DS Lite or if it's just restricted to Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2008)

If that's true, I highly doubt you'll ever see Nintendo use it.

It sounds like something pressured on them by developers. Something a few 3rd parties were demanding and so they finally gave them an option if they really needed to. My guess is Nintendo will actually be highly discouraging the use of that service except in specific cases. In a certain sense I'd say it's good news, it likely means there is a MMO on the horizon...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2008)

If this can help the Wii online service i'm down. I'll pay as long as the service is good, wouldn't most?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 22, 2008)

If the service is good, yeah, but I doubt it will be.

I'm poor, i can't afford it. =O


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 22, 2008)

I doubt that developers see any money from xlive..... So I'll doubt they will see any money for pay for play


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow Square bringing the White engine to wii


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 22, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ thats pretty bad ass, I'm going to pick up this game just for that feature.



Yeah, me too. I wasn't interested in Boom Blox until I heard the news. Goofy's posted something about VR-tracking awhile back. The VR-headtracking video on youtube. I hope the project will end up to be a success, if only to suggest more use of VR headtracking to other developers. 



crazymtf said:


> If this can help the Wii online service i'm down. I'll pay as long as the service is good, wouldn't most?



Yeah, I certainly would. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow Square bringing the White engine to wii



I wonder to what extent the White Engine is able to squeeze graphic power out of the Wii. I've seen how beautiful a Wii game can be, Galaxy for one, but  everyone expects more out of a console later in its life-cycle, hence I figure the White Engine could potentially be able to show us something truly spectacular, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2008)

Yea and they engine started on Ps2 so I'm sure square can really push the console pretty far. I would say above RE4 to. 


The pay to play thing I would not mind as long as I get some cool features and what not.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2008)

White engine sounds cool, can't wait to see the products that come out with it.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> White engine sounds cool, can't wait to see the products that come out with it.



Yeah, I agree it's gonna be real interesting to see how the White Engine works out on the Wii.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome, headtracking.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 22, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> If that's true, I highly doubt you'll ever see Nintendo use it.
> 
> It sounds like something pressured on them by developers. Something a few 3rd parties were demanding and so they finally gave them an option if they really needed to. My guess is Nintendo will actually be highly discouraging the use of that service except in specific cases. In a certain sense I'd say it's good news, it likely means there is a MMO on the horizon...



Pokemon MMO


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Pokemon MMO



If only. X3


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 22, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> If only. X3



Yeah it would be a blessing and a curse though. My girlfriend would probably leave me after I spent my 7th day straight playing with no sleep


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 22, 2008)

Mario said:


> Awesome, headtracking.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Pokemon MMO



That would be pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2008)

The point of your post? No need to be sly in your posts. You been doing this quite a bit in this thread when the chance arises. So please stop it.

Anyways on topic.


Anyone read up on lost winds? ( a Wii ware title).


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 22, 2008)

Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards releasing on Monday for the Virtual Console 

I loved that game


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards releasing on Monday for the Virtual Console
> 
> I loved that game



Are you serious...holy shit, that game was awesome.


----------



## Kushina (Feb 25, 2008)

*New Wii Buyers/People Who Own a Wii*

Hey guys.  I was wondering if anyone just got their Wii in the past few months.  I'm finding it really hard to find in the stores, and I was wondering what stores offered them at the moment.  

And is it too late to get a Wii?  And for the people that are Wii addicts, what are good games for the Wii?  Thanks!  ^.^


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Feb 25, 2008)

Good wii games are a myth...srsly I would sell mine if it wasn't for Brawl to save wii.
As for ur question regarding where to buy one... Ebay ftw


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

ebay wins again


----------



## Akira (Feb 25, 2008)

Tbh there are a handful of REALLY good games for the Wii. Aside from Galaxy, Corruption, Mario Kart, Twilight Princess and Brawl if you ask me there aren't many other must haves.
Also, as onepiece said, Ebay is pretty much your best bet seeing as the Wiis aren't selling for £400 like they did shortly after launch.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

Or you could just reserve one at a local gamestore, if they offer that service.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2008)

Your best bet is to ask your local stores when they get shipments in and get there early.


For good games check these out

Super Mario Galaxy
Metriod prime 3
Resident Evil Umbrellia Chronicles
Resident Evil 4 Wii editition ( has all the content from the GC/ Ps2 games and widescreen with wii mote support).
Zack And Wiki
Tramua Center Second Blood 
Tramua Center Second Opinion
Links crossbow training ( 19.99 dollar game)
Medal of honnor heroes 2 ( 32 online multiplayer and the best FPS controls for Wii)
Dragonquest Swords ( a solid game, something different in the franchise)
No more heroes


and alot of good virtual console games. 

Upcoming games  within the next couple of months

Smash brothers brawl
Wii Fii
Mario Kart Wii
House of the Dead 2 & 3 returns ( 29.99 game two in one!)


there are more games coming out and some really cool ones that are currently out. The people that say "no" are usually ignorant or have different tastes.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd add No More Heroes to that list.


----------



## Nero (Feb 25, 2008)

it depends on wich sstyle of games you like personal for me the wii is crap


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome news. Finally, DLC on the Wii. So what does this mean for games the games already out? They can still have them right?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 25, 2008)

Doesn't seem that way:


> The add-on contents for disc games would be purchased within the game, Aoyama said.


Since the old games don't have any such menus in them, it seems unlikely that there would be any DLC for them.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 25, 2008)

If that's true then it would mean that Wii's GHIII goes without DLC which is pretty rotten, unless they somehow use the Wifi part in the menu.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 25, 2008)

Link removed

If they say no DLC after promising it...I swear...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't worry.  Activision will just make another GH version for you to buy. =P

But the price they're selling the standalone guitar for the Wii is fucking ridiculous.  $70?  No thanks.  I personally slapped my friend who tests GH @ Activision over that.  Then I slapped her again for not telling me if the Run DMC version of "Walk This Way" was in GH:Aerosmith.


----------



## Deidara C4 (Feb 26, 2008)

Im thinking of going to my local game store and finally buying the LAN Adapter so I can finally buy some VC games online. ahhh and a Virtual Console Controller too. 

Whats the best VC game out there? I think Im going to get Mario 64 for sure.


----------



## watashi-ai-neko (Feb 26, 2008)

i want to buy the Naruto Shippuuden Wii... i dunno if its a good game... what do you suggest?


----------



## lavi69 (Feb 26, 2008)

anyone else seen the new tales of symphonia trailer? looks aweshuuuummmmmm!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 27, 2008)

watashi-ai-neko said:


> i want to buy the Naruto Shippuuden Wii... i dunno if its a good game... what do you suggest?


Well first off, do you have a Japanese Wii?

And from what I hear, no, Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX wasn't that great.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2008)

HOLY BALLS!!! Speak of the devil!



I came.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 28, 2008)

ok I hear on gaf that is does not work full on Wii titles or whatever.


But if it does, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTO!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2008)

> This is the one you’ve all been waiting for! Wii FreeLoader lets you play ANY region of Wii or GameCube game on your Nintendo Wii! At last, you can import games from other territories and play them on your Wii…



Features

    * Play ANY region of Wii or GameCube game on ANY Wii.
    * Easy to use.
    * No console modification required.
    * Doesn’t invalidate warranty.
    * Play games never released in your region.
    * Play local games on your imported console.
** 100% unofficial.*

Epic "feature" there...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 28, 2008)

^ Well if its true then I do not need to purchase a Japanese Wii !


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes! 

At least until Nintendo kills it with a patch...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn you nmaster, I was coming to post this! lol

Ah well, Engadget's link:


And I have a feeling they have waited this long because this one gets around the updates and patches, if not it'd be just a100% waste.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 28, 2008)

"Bulent Yusuf from the blog WiiWii just got back from Nintendo's base in Frankfurt, Germany. There he had a chance to play Mario Kart. His review? He loved the game, lauding the experience (especially the newly tweaked drifting system). But what about the Wii Wheel that comes with? He's not feeling it. At all."



> Finally, the Wii Wheel. This was the most disappointing thing, simply because it's absolutely crap.



"He continues:



> Though Nintendo valiantly tried to convince us otherwise, it's a silly gimmick that detracts from the quality of the game. Fortunately, you can play using the standard Wiimote and Nunchuk, or you can bust out the GameCube pad and be proper old school.
> Don't know why Nintendo thought this thing was necessary; perhaps it looks good in advertising? A good way of bumping up the price? Either way, it's rubbish.



"Whether or not he means the game doesn't steer as well with the wheel, or that the wheel just feels horrible in your hands, we can't tell. But it's more than a little ironic that Nintendo has released this one, magically simplistic universal controller...and then decided that what we really need is a boatload of more peripherals."

Nintendo have since taken down the blog citing 'misunderstanding' (lol) as the cause. I doubt anyone would have wanted to use a wheel for Mario Kart in the first place though.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 28, 2008)

Well shit, I spent $300 on my Japanese Wii...

BAH WELL


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 28, 2008)

Mario said:


> Well shit, I spent $300 on my Japanese Wii...
> 
> BAH WELL



Shoulda just waited


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 28, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Features
> 
> * Play ANY region of Wii or GameCube game on ANY Wii.
> * Easy to use.
> ...



They do this the week before the U.S. release of brawl... *shakes fist* I'll keep it in mind though, I may need it one day.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> They do this the week before the U.S. release of brawl... *shakes fist* I'll keep it in mind though, I may need it one day.



I know, right? Now I don't need it any more since I have Brawl... 

But when Naruto EX-3 releases...oh hellz yes...


----------



## FFLN (Feb 29, 2008)

EX 3? I'm still waiting to play my EX1. I must experience the bugginess of it at least once... or at least before Nintendo patches it up.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Feb 29, 2008)

This freeloader news is great.

I just ordered it and the US version of No More Heroes. No more stupid PAL versions with no blood for me.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 29, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Shoulda just waited



 Shoulda got a modchip is more like it. 

 (Well, I couldn't resist being able to play games for free, PLUS I got to play SSBB just a week after it came out in Japan... awesome.)


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 29, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Shoulda got a modchip is more like it.
> 
> (Well, I couldn't resist being able to play games for free, PLUS I got to play SSBB just a week after it came out in Japan... awesome.)



Nah. Taking money from game companies is fail. Fail fail fail.
_(and no I don't give a damn about anyone else's opinion on this matter)_

Plus Smash is amazing, but unless you have the patience of like a 12 year old then you can wait


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 29, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Nah. Taking money from game companies is fail. Fail fail fail.
> _(and no I don't give a damn about anyone else's opinion on this matter)_
> 
> Plus Smash is amazing, but unless you have the patience of like a 12 year old then you can wait



 Not trying to get into a whole discussion on this, but how would I be stealing money from companies if I never planned on buying the games in the first place? 

 (I don't have the money to buy videogames, I only spend money on food, clothes and study materials. My dad buys me things like that only twice a year; Christmas and Birthday, so that's how I even have videogame systems.)


----------



## Hellion (Feb 29, 2008)

Just got my Wii 

What games are good multi player and what games are good single player.

Also is the Bleach game any good.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Just got my Wii
> 
> What games are good multi player and what games are good single player.
> 
> Also is the Bleach game any good.



Congrats on getting a Wii,


*Single Player*
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Metroid Prime 3
Resident Evil 4: Wii edition
Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario
Fire Emblem: RD
Trauma Center Wii

*Multiplayer*
Super Smash Bros.. Brawl-March 9th
Mario Kart- Spring
I know there are more but I can't remeber....

I heard the Bleach game wasn't all that good.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Just got my Wii
> 
> What games are good multi player and what games are good single player.
> 
> Also is the Bleach game any good.



 I think that Bleach Wii game is better than the two Narutimate EX games on the Wii, personally (I played that game more than EX 2, which I found to be pretty boring). 

 I think it's worth getting (that's only if you're a fan of Bleach, since it's not a very good stand-alone fighting game), but why get that game when there are SSBB is coming out (unless you have a lot of money to buy games)?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah I got $150 to burn.  I already got SSBB Reserved and now I am just looking for something to kill time with.  Also I am a huge Bleach fan, I actually like the PS2 version of the game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Just got my Wii


Congrats 




> What games are good multi player and what games are good single player.



*
Multi player*

Trauma Center Second Opinion ( pretty good co op)
Medal of Honor Heroes 2 ( 32 online multi player , not in Australia though)
Mario Strikers Charged ( Good offline and online multi player)
Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles ( The CO OP in this is alot of fun)
Guitar hero 3 ( offline, and good online)
Ghost Squad ( good offline multi player and has leader boards.. Good for 29.99 dollar game).
Wario Ware ( wacky fun )

*Single Player
*

Super Mario Galaxy
Metriod Prime 3
Zack And Wiki
Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess
Super Paper Mario
Resident Evil 4 Wii edition ( has all the Ps2 content, True widescreen, and Wii controls for 29.99.. If you did not play any of the other versions this version is the best). 

there are other single player games, but I cannot think of any atm because I  am in a rush to leave for the weekend.



some of the games I mentioned for multi player also are good single player games as well.


> Also is the Bleach game any good.



Its average, not that good. I would not purchase it unless if it was 29.99.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas guys. Now I am gonna do some research and see what games interest me the most


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Multi player
> 
> Trauma Center Second Opinion ( pretty good co op)
> Medal of Honor Heroes 2 ( 32 online multi player , not in Australia though)
> ...



 Boy..do I feel stupid. I can't believe I forgot about WW, Resident Evil: UC, Guitar Hero, and Mario Strikers...


----------



## Mugiwara (Feb 29, 2008)

To the few posts above:

What about One Piece: Unlimited adventure?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> To the few posts above:
> 
> What about One Piece: Unlimited adventure?



I heard it was a decent game. I think it has multiplayer, and heard it had an okay single player.


----------



## Freija (Feb 29, 2008)

Need advice. What should I get, DBZ:BT3 or No More Heroes?

Reason I want DBZ: I'm a huge DBZ fan, loved the 2nd game although it got a little repetetive and it has online + a chunk of new gameplay goods.

Reason I want NMH: The way the Wii-mote is implemented just looks outstanding. But I have to ask, is the EU version censored as it was stated some time ago? It got released today over here so I'm asking.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Need advice. What should I get, DBZ:BT3 or No More Heroes?
> 
> Reason I want DBZ: I'm a huge DBZ fan, loved the 2nd game although it got a little repetetive and it has online + a chunk of new gameplay goods.
> 
> Reason I want NMH: The way the Wii-mote is implemented just looks outstanding. But I have to ask, is the EU version censored as it was stated some time ago? It got released today over here so I'm asking.



Tough choice...as I want to get both games eventually as well. No More Heroes is new and original title. It's gameplay seems to be pretty damn fun. The reviews speak of repetativness and annoying side missions. I heard it was on the short side. Also, sadly the EU version is edited...but the combat part everyone loves as well as the bosses, and humor.

I played DBZ:BT3 temporarily and it seems still just as fun. The new gameplay mechanics make the fighting system more interesting IMO. The story mode I heard was longer. The are a shitload of characters, and it has online mode. I've actually never played online with it but from what I've seen in videos..it seems to run okay. I think this game will last you a little longer, and it's helps  that you are a fan.


----------



## Freija (Feb 29, 2008)

I might just end up having both of them eventually. I think I'm going for the DBZ game first as the online play is what I really want to enjoy.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I might just end up having both of them eventually. I think I'm going for the DBZ game first as the online play is what I really want to enjoy.



Yeah, I don't think you can really go wrong with either. I plan to get both later anyway as well. Oh, and nice sig & ava BTW.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

How much are these selling for now. I wanna pick one up next week.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 29, 2008)

Venom said:


> How much are these selling for now. I wanna pick one up next week.



Standalone console goes for ?179.99 pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Standalone console goes for ?179.99 pretty much everywhere.


Cool thats not too much. I know games are about ?30 right.

not ?50 like PS3 games.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 29, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Need advice. What should I get, DBZ:BT3 or No More Heroes?
> 
> Reason I want DBZ: I'm a huge DBZ fan, loved the 2nd game although it got a little repetetive and it has online + a chunk of new gameplay goods.
> 
> Reason I want NMH: The way the Wii-mote is implemented just looks outstanding. But I have to ask, is the EU version censored as it was stated some time ago? It got released today over here so I'm asking.



I love them both, I'd say NMH has a much better single-player offering, but if you've got friends willing to sit down and practice and play with you at DBZ, that's a definite buy, especially if you've got really big DBZ fan friends who like to play with the Wiimote setup (the issue is it takes a LOT of practice to get good with that setup IMO). Seriously, two people in a hardcore match of that game using the motion controls is just a frikkin' blast, nothing quite like it.

No More Heroes is just...it's just win...everything about that game style-wise makes me want give Suda a damn hug it's just so awesome...

But I'd say get both eventually, they were both no-brainer first-day purchases for me. For now, if you want a stylized fun single-player adventure for 20-30 hours, go with NMH. If you want a fan-servicey deep multiplayer fighter to tide you over 'til Brawl, do DBZ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 29, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> I think that Bleach Wii game is better than the two Narutimate EX games on the Wii, personally (I played that game more than EX 2, which I found to be pretty boring).
> 
> I think it's worth getting (that's only if you're a fan of Bleach, since it's not a very good stand-alone fighting game), but why get that game when there are SSBB is coming out (unless you have a lot of money to buy games)?



Oh god no.  I'm a rather big fan of Bleach (well, not these past manga arcs anyway) and Bleach Wii is NOT better than the EX games.  I mean to each his own, but I never thought I'd see that opinion ever.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

What are the must have games that are coming to Wii.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Venom said:


> What are the must have games that are coming to Wii.



The must-haves that are coming out IMO are:

1. SSBB
2. Mario Kart
3. Tales of Symphonia 2: KoR
4. Okami(if you haven't played it before.)

I'm sure there are a few more....


----------



## Junas (Mar 1, 2008)

Has there been any word on whether Earthbound is coming to the VC? I am itching to play that once again... 

7 more days until SSBB!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Ahhh, more Wii games or 08 will be a waste for it. =C


----------



## Hyde (Mar 1, 2008)

BRAWL...****ING SUNDAY...FRIEND CODES ****ING NOW!!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2008)

How do I find or get my Wii code


----------



## Shiron (Mar 5, 2008)

Kaze said:


> How do I find or get my Wii code


First, go to the Wii Message Board by clicking on the mail icon. Then, select the Create Message icon and then go to the Address Book. Your Wii code should be right in there.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool thanks


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 5, 2008)

I like the Samus cosplayer from Sweden better.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2008)

Added to things to accomplish in life:

Participate in an all-female Nintendo cosplay orgy...


----------



## FFLN (Mar 5, 2008)

Mama-mia.:amazed As long as the one in the blue is a girl, then it'll be fine. While attractive, I wouldn't want to fall for any... tricks.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2008)

For once, it's actually not a trap...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2008)

cosplay, scary at times though. Those are real girls though right? I know with this cosplay those boys can really look like girls.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 6, 2008)

While very androgynous, I have to say you'd be a failure of a man if you couldn't really tell with a close look, even with the sports bra. It'd take me approximately 1.5707963268 seconds before I jumped that...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> For once, it's actually not a trap...



I'll say it now Samus should be a guy and Link should be a girl.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2008)

WTF?  Samus a guy?  Never. ever. say that again.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> WTF?  Samus a guy?  Never. ever. say that again.



I don't really know what I was thinking when I made that post.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> While very androgynous, I have to say you'd be a failure of a man if you couldn't really tell with a close look, even with the sports bra. *It'd take me approximately 1.5707963268 seconds before I jumped that...*



... and saw that Mr. Twinky was happy to see you too.

I still don't know though... I'd have to have a pic with less clothing in the way *just* to be certain.


----------



## Akira (Mar 6, 2008)

Did any other Death Note fans notice Light and L on the right side of the pic?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 6, 2008)

I did, stared at them instead for awhile....


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 14, 2008)

Is it true a Professor Layton game is coming out for the wii?


----------



## Hyde (Mar 22, 2008)

How slow...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 22, 2008)

Everyone moved to the Brawl thread...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2008)

Besides brawl nothing good atm. PS3 bored and this the same


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 22, 2008)

It's the yearly drought for all the consoles...which is fine 'cause I have enough games between the Wii60 to keep me going for many, many months...even if I didn't have Brawl...

Can't wait for that Wii Fit though! 

_I'm actually kinda serious... xP_


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2008)

Well for me it's GTA4 next month as the game to be occupied for awhile. Dark sector next week. Anything April ^ for Wii i should keep a eye out for?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Anything April ^ for Wii i should keep a eye out for?




Well there's this little indy game called Mario Kart, maybe you've heard of it?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh i never bought a mario kart besides 64. But if it's good i'll look into it. Ima get a job in may and save up and Mario Kart will be good with friends so thats good. Anything else? Maybe ones looking good under the rader?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmmmm...I think most companies are smart enough to put some space between their releases and Smash Bros...

Oh yeah, Okami! I can't wait to play through that again, that's an amazing game, reminded me a lot of Zelda...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 23, 2008)

> Oh i never bought a mario kart besides 64. But if it's good i'll look into it. Ima get a job in may and save up and Mario Kart will be good with friends so thats good. Anything else? Maybe ones looking good under the rader?


Buy TGX-16 games or else i'll punch you in the face.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 23, 2008)

Ah, I almost forgot Mario Kart for the Wii, I remember the only thing  I knew about it was that the Wheel looked like a happy meal toy.

As for games in April... I can't think of any other Wii games but for PS2 there's Persona 3 FES. =D


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2008)

For those of you who were waiting on Rock Band for the Wii and expecting more...





> ?In response to your questions, *'Rock Band? for the Wii will have functionality similar to the PS2 version. There will be no DLC available, but the Wii version will have the five additional songs on the game disc. *This version was also co-developed by Pi Studios [and Harmonix].
> 
> ?When developing ?Rock Band? for the Wii platform, we focused on making the core gameplay experience as solid and enjoyable as possible while tailoring it specifically to the strengths of the platform.
> 
> ?The Wii version still contains the robust four-player band experience and all the fun at the core of other versions of ?Rock Band.? However, because the Wii?s online capabilities and potential have yet to be fully realized, we wanted to wait before we explored online functionality for ?Rock Band? to ensure that players get the high-quality of online performance they?ve come to expect.?



That's that for now.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 25, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> For those of you who were waiting on Rock Band for the Wii and expecting more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeha, good thing I have a 360 too! That way, when I move out, I can play online with my buddies to our hearts content. =D


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys, people keep talking about how after MK Wii is out, the Wii will be done.

Plesase tell me that this is not so.

Also, any news on voice chat for Wii?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 25, 2008)

Lack of Guitar Hero guitar support in Rock Band means no sell for me...


----------



## FFLN (Mar 25, 2008)

DS, any first-hand comments about the WiiWare games? FFCC:MLaaK, fun or not?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 25, 2008)

Blah, I never liked Guitar Hero or Rock Band anyway.

I do hope the Wii will have something after MarioKart or its done for this year, so soon. >.<


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 25, 2008)

They've got an announcement in hiding for the winter...

I'd guess Animal Crossing "MMO" and Kid Icarus or Pikmin...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Blah, I never liked Guitar Hero or Rock Band anyway.
> 
> I do hope the Wii will have something after MarioKart or its done for this year, so soon. >.<





People seem to never keep up with video game news it seems.


Wii also has Tales of Syompiha 2 coming out this year, Fragile, Mario kart, Wii Fit and a few other summer titles and they did not announce anything for 3rd or 4th quarter which is what E3 is used for. 

We also go stevens speilbergs game which looks cool. We also have Wii ware with some promising titles coming out in May.


Do I have to make YET ANOTHER release title? I suppose I have to going off by the posts in this thread.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> People seem to never keep up with video game news it seems.
> 
> 
> Wii also has Tales of Syompiha 2 coming out this year, Fragile, Mario kart, Wii Fit and a few other summer titles and they did not announce anything for 3rd or 4th quarter which is what E3 is used for.
> ...



TOS2 i'll pass on, didn't like the first. Fragile is that horror kind of game or am i thinking of a different one? I'll check into mario kart. Wiifit i'll pass, i buy video games no excerise games. 

Which game by SS, any pictures? 

Your not going off, this is about the Wii, by all means please name more titles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Thats your thoughts on those games but when people say "wii has nothing" is false.

Fragile, is a RPG made by Nacmo


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2008)

FFLN said:


> DS, any first-hand comments about the WiiWare games? FFCC:MLaaK, fun or not?



Too language dependent for me to play.  Got Star Soldier R and granted it's kinda like a time trial only game, it really appeals to my SHMUP love.

I wanna see some impressions on the ping pong game before I bite on that.



> Also Rockband for Wii will have a total of 70 songs ( including the 5 extra ones) on the disc, compared to the 42 on the 360 / PS3. So in terms of money you will be getting a good deal on amount of songs for the Wii one but the lack of online hurts =/ Hopefully they announce it later, I mean if GH3 can have it so can rockband.



What?  Don't you have Rock Band?  There's 58 songs on the disc which includes all the bonus songs.  The Wii version will only have 5 extra ones that are the best selling from the DLC so technically it's only exclusive from the PS2 version.  It's 63 songs total for the Wii version.

Considering how late they're jumping on board with this, Harmonix/EA fucked up not adding anything over the PS2 version.  I would have double dipped if it offered more but fuck that.  Lazy port ftl.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 25, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> People seem to never keep up with video game news it seems.



And that's unfortunately the truth.



> Do I have to make YET ANOTHER release title? I suppose I have to going off by the posts in this thread.



Nope. You don't. A quick search [took me less than 10 seconds] and I found this:

*Wii 2008 TITLES* by SSJ3_GOKU

Page 1: this

Page 2: this

Page 3: this

Page 4: Link removed

Page 5: Link removed

Don't thank me, it's your work. 

And your list:

Game lists:


> ~~Wii Titles~~
> Blast Works: Build Fuse & Destroy
> de Blob
> Disaster: Day of Crisis
> ...



Might need to update that list though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2008)

@DS 

I have rockband for 360 ( I forgot about those extras). HOwever if I read the press release incorrectly on neogaf( where I seen it) it said to have 65 songs on the disc alone  

I guess they messed up that post on neogaf ( or they edited it at the last min) and I agree with you that it is a lazy port


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2008)

Nah man, it specifically states 63 everywhere. lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Thats your thoughts on those games but when people say "wii has nothing" is false.
> 
> Fragile, is a RPG made by Nacmo



I think they mean "Big hyped releases" Which is also done by people's opinions. 

And i should probably look into fragile if it's a RPG. 

@Don - Thanks i'll check the list later on and put ones on my list that look good.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 25, 2008)

Even with that 2008 list, nothing sparks my eyes. Except Mario Kart, ToS2, and maybe Fragile.

Definately not Wii Fit though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2008)

Holy crap the waggle version of Dr. Mario is freaking addicting.  I just spent the last two hours mindlessly playing it after just starting it up.

Gonna try out the Ping Pong game next.  You've done good so far Wii-ware.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2008)

hmmm...sakura sosn't look like sakura

Live Streaming of FF CC for Wii Ware, Seems very interesting!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

At least now I see games I might want from that list.

The Wii might not die after all.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 27, 2008)

i haven´t touched my wii in months 
are the harvest moon game/s any fun for the wii?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 27, 2008)

You haven't got Brawl yet?


----------



## Junas (Mar 27, 2008)

I see several from the list I would like to get... Wii Fit seems interesting, but I wonder if it is just a gimmick. I'm definitely interested in the Kirby and F-Zero Wii games! I could list more, but my class is coming up soon....

Hey Knuckle, awesome set btw! :amazed


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 27, 2008)

I finally got my wii thanks to ssbb and have to post here since I got it so here it is....

Getting the damn machine was more troublesome that it should have been and I live now in NYC where there it is a freakin Nintendo store!!!!!

I was hoping it would be more pleasant but no... Took me 2 days to get it and walking thru most of the times square area.... To my surprise I found it in the gamestop right next to my apt. Jesus.... And that's not counting the Internet effort to find one, and those ebay "bundles" of wii + 5 games (which is just wii spotlrts) that make me sick.

So far I'm enjoying the machine for what it is and hoping to get mario when I'm more finished with brawl


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2008)

^ Very coo, enjoy your new device. 

Since spring break is over my connection at my apartment is bad  So brawl online time is out of the question until I find a stable connection.


----------



## lavi69 (Mar 27, 2008)

is there many games aimed at the hardcore gamer coming out sometime soon? things like no more heroes?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> is there many games aimed at the hardcore gamer coming out sometime soon? things like no more heroes?



You consider No more heroes for hardcore gamers? 

And no if you consider that "hardcore" gamer game.


----------



## lavi69 (Mar 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> You consider No more heroes for hardcore gamers?
> 
> And no if you consider that "hardcore" gamer game.



well i mean more adult games


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

Well there's a difference between adult games and harcore games. But to answer your question not that i know of. But SS3 probably knows a game or two.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Halo..,......


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Halo..,......



Ummm pretty sure he means Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay.  After playing the three WiiWare games I've had bought since it's release (Dr. Mario, Ping Pong, and Star Soldier R), Dr. Mario and the Ping Pong game are without a doubt totally worth the money.

With Dr. Mario, you still have the regular nostalgia of the original game but the real kicker is the Wii-mote enabled version.  Basically you hold, flip, and control the pills with your Wiimote.  It sounds rather simplistic but that in itself makes the game so strangely addicting.  I seriously haven't been lost in a puzzle game for the longest but Dr Mario does it for me.  It gets even crazier when you have a second, third or fourth player just drop in for some wacky co-op action.  It's just too much fun pulling off combos and messing up at the same time.

Okiraku Ping Pong is everything the Wii Play version can't be, and that's fun.  It's technically Wii Tennis on a ping pong table animu style and that's pretty much it.  I still can't get the super move to work, but the Wiimote only action is very responsive.  Don't expect too many technical aspects to fall into this game, but it for $5, Ping Pong performs an excellent job.

And say what you want about SSR, but I can't get enough of the button mashing game.  I've hit 11.9 presses in 1 sec.  I want to at least get 15 before I call it quits.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 28, 2008)

^ so you bought 3 games in a leap of fate and 66.0% of the investment was worth it?

You sir.... Have money to burn.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 28, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> ^ so you bought 3 games in a leap of fate and 66.0% of the investment was worth it?
> 
> You sir.... Have money to burn.



They were $5 games...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> They were $5 games...



Could buy a few PS2 games with 15 bucks


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Could buy a few PS2 games with 15 bucks



Yes, but the best part of WiiWare games is never having to get up and change discs... 

Laziness FTW.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 28, 2008)

^Hell yeah.... Wait... playing a Wii game will make you physically tired anyways... xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2008)

For the price this is actually a pretty cool game! check it out 


I got the game, its not the best but its a good game if your not expecting to much out of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2008)

It's a sequel or remake of the PS2 game? friend was playing PS2 version one day and i was watching, pretty cool game.


----------



## lavi69 (Mar 30, 2008)

think its a remake.
does anybody know whats the best wii-mote charger thats fairly cheap, botu £20 range?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2008)

Personally I think the best Wiimote charger is investing in some quality rechargable batteries...

Seriously, every Wiimote charger I've seen has gone dead over time. Totally not worth it, invest in some rechargable AA batteries...it'll cost you about the same and you can use 'em for anything not just Wiimotes...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn, talk about lack of post here, makes me feel like the Wii is dying. Even though it's not... yet.

Well, has anyone tried Baroque yet? Came out next week. I was thinking of renting it something.


----------



## Junas (Apr 13, 2008)

I thought so too about this thread. Wondered if there were any new games or gimmicks to report about...

No, haven't tried Baroque yet. I might rent it though despite having heard some reviews on it. 

Is Bully: Scholarship Edition worth the money renting or buying? Because I missed out on the PS2 version and I feel that I could like this game... Hmm?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Is there a good rpg game with the style of onimusha, ever coming out for wii?

Some game similar at least?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 13, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Is Bully: Scholarship Edition worth the money renting or buying? Because I missed out on the PS2 version and I feel that I could like this game... Hmm?



I've got it on my GameFly list. The reviews I saw for it were very positive, it should definitely be worth a rental if not a buy.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 13, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> I thought so too about this thread. Wondered if there were any new games or gimmicks to report about...
> 
> No, haven't tried Baroque yet. I might rent it though despite having heard some reviews on it.
> 
> Is Bully: Scholarship Edition worth the money renting or buying? Because I missed out on the PS2 version and I feel that I could like this game... Hmm?



Well, sonic unleashed will be on the wii, among every other system though.

If you haven't played Bully then I think it's worth it, only played a bit but it was cool.

What are you guys playing currently


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Brawl...

trying to find any other Wii games worth buying that are for sword  and rpg fans...

NOT SAMURAI SLASH OR DAMNED RED STEEL.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2008)

Baroque  is pretty interesting, I am going to get it. I do not mind supporting good RPG games brought over from atlus.



Bully on Wii I heard is really good. The controls are tight, graphics are solid, and sound is good. Overall a good game to get is you missed on the ps2 one.


I also find this game interesting that Square Enix is developing for Wii.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Square Enix Brings Soul Eater to Wii
> New action adventure title based off comic.
> by John Tanaka
> 
> ...


----------



## Junas (Apr 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I've got it on my GameFly list. The reviews I saw for it were very positive, it should definitely be worth a rental if not a buy.





Icy_eagle said:


> Well, sonic unleashed will be on the wii, among every other system though.
> 
> If you haven't played Bully then I think it's worth it, only played a bit but it was cool.
> 
> What are you guys playing currently





Ssj3_Goku said:


> Baroque  is pretty interesting, I am going to get it. I do not mind supporting good RPG games brought over from atlus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info on Bully, I'm going ahead and rent it to see.

Yeah, I am excited to hear that Square Enix is doing this... *points to my set...*  Now, here's to hoping that Soul Eater will come to America soon!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 14, 2008)

Soul Eater coming out to America is a slim chance but damn, I hope it does.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2008)

Soul Eater for the Wii seems like it will be an cool game..doubt it will come out in the US though.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess is is one of the types of games I am looking for.

Still kind of not there.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 15, 2008)

First the Hori stick and now the NeoGeo stick.

I'd actually buy one if they ever decide to make some new fighting games for the Wii. Seeing as the Wii didn't get Street Fighter IV, KoF XII, and Blazblue. ;_;


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

DISASTER 

FUCK YEAH

DAY OF CRISIS 

FUCK YEAH

THIS YEAR

FUCK YEAH

IN JAPAN JULY 3RD

FUCK YEAH


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2008)

So besides smash that came out i'm not looking forward to much  I'm not gonna sell my Wii, shit i kept my gamecube  But anyone else feel it lacking? It's not just third party either, all the new games from nintendo were weak for me. Mario was about the only one i truly enjoyed. Zelda was nothing special, wasn't even great for me. Metroid prime i should of learned i wouldn't like from the first two. And smash was meh, bored in a week or so. So to me it's just lacking and although kart could be fun i never had fun with em in the pass and none of my friends really care to come over to play it anyway. 

So is there any like huge games or smaller known games that look great. Like of course i'm looking forward to Metal gear solid and GTA4 but I'm also looking forward to smaller games on 360/ps3 but for Wii, i can't seem to find nither. I know SS3 made a list but i still don't see anything "Whoa" Ya know? Well what i'm looking for is a cool looking action type of game. Disaster as Nmaster mentioned does look cool so anything else like that? 

I'm not trying to say Wii sucks, but atm the library isn't shared by many system and is still small  So any games with action theme, maybe more realistic look to it kinda like disaster. OH and i like the look of that create a monster or robot, something like that. Looks great.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2008)

It's lacking because third parties are still mostly chugging along at a slow pace. Nintendo has always been slow with most of it's releases. It already is suffering from the same drought Nintendo had on the GC, with there being periods of nothing good at all, and that drought risks shitty games selling well.

There's really Mario Kart and...Wii Fit...to look for until summer. :X

Yeah, have fun with a $90 board with a holla-hoop minigayme.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's lacking because third parties are still mostly chugging along at a slow pace. Nintendo has always been slow with most of it's releases. It already is suffering from the same drought Nintendo had on the GC, with there being periods of nothing good at all, and that drought risks shitty games selling well.
> 
> There's really Mario Kart and...Wii Fit...to look for until summer. :X
> 
> Yeah, have fun with a $90 board with a holla-hoop minigayme.



Lol Yeah guess i'll have to wait. Still enjoy it more then gamecube though


----------



## FFLN (Apr 15, 2008)

For those who haven't seen it:



Also, something else I saw: Mario theme and RC cars.

I saw all of this on Joystiq.

Anyway, that mod is pretty badass. Watch the embedded youtube video and you shall see why.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 15, 2008)

Holy COW!
That thing is awesome!

Why cant I do stuff like that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol Yeah guess i'll have to wait. Still enjoy it more then gamecube though



That's rather easy to beat. A lot of times, the GC felt like it had maybe 2 good games come out the whole year, for like, 2 and a half years.

The Wii has at least 3 

Yes, I kid and troll.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a dozen games (not including Wii Sports, Wii Play, and Link's Crossbow Training), and every one of them are awesome (well, Hajime no Ippo's a bit iffy). A dozen games in less than a year and a half, with Mario Kart and Okami about to be here, is more than I need to keep me occupied and happy for a LONG time. I still haven't beaten most of these things 'cuz of the rush of games, and with Brawl in the mix honestly I don't _need_ any other games.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I'm still playing Smash, just a little though, not a lot. After a month, it got a little boring for me. Hoping MarioKart will last me just as long.

Waiting for the new ToS though. =D


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah...I'm only looking foward to Okami, MK Wii, and TOS2 this year. Brawl is still fun in doses...mainly online though. I still have about 12-13 challenges to do too. I still have NMH to beat..as well as Super "Luigi" Galaxy...but /we...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I have a dozen games (not including Wii Sports, Wii Play, and Link's Crossbow Training), and every one of them are awesome (well, Hajime no Ippo's a bit iffy). A dozen games in less than a year and a half, with Mario Kart and Okami about to be here, is more than I need to keep me occupied and happy for a LONG time. I still haven't beaten most of these things 'cuz of the rush of games, and with Brawl in the mix honestly I don't _need_ any other games.



Oh i got 12 games as well for Wii. Though i wouldn't say there all great, lol. Some are fun but most are just Ok-Good. Brawl i got bored of quick, hopefully something new will come out for Wii later on but with GTA4 then MGS4 i guess i'll be ok


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

If I had to rate every one of my games, I'd say all but Naruto and Hajime no Ippo are at least 8/10 or greater. Soooo good, I love it...

Anyone seen Yahtzee's NMH review this week? Hilarious...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

I heard of a Sengoku BASARA game for the Wii.

Is this true?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, it's true. It's also going to be on PS2.

I was hoping the 2-D Fighting version of it, Sengoku Basara X would be released for Wii, but only a PS2 ver. so far.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2008)

My mind has come to a revelation; anyone who buys Baroque because Atlus is publishing it has terrible tastes.

One of my friends was interested in the game but..holy shit. It's bad. Like, really bad.

So bad the frustrating gameplay is being defended by fans along the lines "the story is about frustration, and the game emulates that". Yeah, that explains the boring, dull, lifeless gameplay.

I'm not even going to go into the retard who made the stupid claim that Baroque has a better story than Bioshock, followed by saying Bioshock didn't have a story, atmosphere, and was a generic corridor shooter with zero depth. Don't believe me? There are such destroyed souls on GameFAGS.

Don't buy Baroque. Show you won't support more shitty Wii games, even if it is FATlus we are talking about here.

That is all.

Srsly, shitty games EVERYWHERE on the Wii. Gah D:

Also, just to add a snippet to possibly start a campfire discussion, an exerpt from Nintendo Power about Okami.



> "I really, really want to love Okami. And in many ways I do. From a conceptual and structural standpoint, this adventure is absolutely brilliant. True, the creators have admitted taking a lot of ideas from The Legend of Zelda, but if you're going to borrow, you might as well borrow from the best. Regardless of the game's origins, there's a ton of quality gaming here. The world is vast and beautiful - the Japanese-watercolor aesthetic looks as impressive as it did when the game hit PS2 in 2006. There's also a ton to do in this world; as in Zelda, there are diversions all over the place, collectibles to obtain, and secrets that open up once you've learned a new skill, in addition to the requisite dungeons and clever boss fights. So why am I having such a hard time recommending this game? Quite simply, the controls didn't make the jump to Wii as well as they should have. One of Okami's main hooks is the ability to learn Celestial Brush techniques, which are activated by drawing symbols; it's a natural fit for the Wii remote, and while pointing and drawing is faster and allows more freedom than using an analog stick, it's harder to be precise, resulting in the game having a tougher time recognizing your brush strokes. More significantly, the combat feels awkward. Slow, timed swipes of the remote are required to score consecutive hits with many weapons; if you swing too fast you won't be able to attack at all. And where's the motion-based fishing? For shame! Though you can overcome the drawing and attacking issues with practice (and by sticking to whip-style weapons), it's a hurdle you shouldn't have to leap. Okami is a work of genius, but *you should play the original game instead of the Wii version if you can."*



Wow, Nintendo Power recommended the PS2 version of the game over the Wii one. That's almost as shocking as seeing Halo 3's Legendary Map Pack on PSN.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 15, 2008)

I start a lot of Wii games, but I have beaten very few of them. I beat One Piece... but I haven't gotten a 100% completion yet. I guess I beat Guitar Hero III... and I did get a 98% completion on Rayman Raving Rabbids after getting past the single player mode. That's close enough to beating it. I guess I beat the story mode in DBZ BT2 too. All of the other games that I have for the Wii, I have yet to beat. Actually, I even forgot about some games... like NMH... I don't think I'll get back into Marvel Ultimate Alliance either. I'll beat Twilight Princess some day though... some day... Oh, I did beat RE4 Wii version, but I only beat it once and I haven't unlocked everything yet.

Anyway, too many games... too many games. This is just on the Wii too.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wow, Nintendo Power recommended the PS2 version of the game over the Wii one. That's almost as shocking as seeing Halo 3's Legendary Map Pack on PSN.



WTF? Lol...quite shocking indeed.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

FFLN said:


> I start a lot of Wii games, but I have beaten very few of them. I beat One Piece... but I haven't gotten a 100% completion yet. I guess I beat Guitar Hero III... and I did get a 98% completion on Rayman Raving Rabbids after getting past the single player mode. That's close enough to beating it. I guess I beat the story mode in DBZ BT2 too. All of the other games that I have for the Wii, I have yet to beat. Actually, I even forgot about some games... like NMH... I don't think I'll get back into Marvel Ultimate Alliance either. I'll beat Twilight Princess some day though... some day... Oh, I did beat RE4 Wii version, but I only beat it once and I haven't unlocked everything yet.
> 
> Anyway, too many games... too many games. This is just on the Wii too.



Now here is a fan I have never seen on this forum.

How i wish many people had attitudes about the Wii like yours.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 15, 2008)

> One of my friends was interested in the game but..holy shit. It's bad. Like, really bad.



the game look terrible just with the vids lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

Baroque unfortunately seems to have been very overhyped.

Okami is NOT. NP's review is bullshit, I don't know what was with that particular reviewer. Every other review highly recommends the Wii version over the PS2 one, if for nothing else the widescreen and true 16:9...

For anyone who doesn't already own Okami, BUY THE WII VERSION. It's an OMFG awesome and original game.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah to bad i was looking into Baroque, maybe when it's cheap? 

Okami seemed like a great game but falling asleep playing it three times told me to just forget it 

Still if you like an adventure game you should def pick up Okami on any system


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 15, 2008)

fisrt nintedno maek fuckign shit cons0el w/ shit graphix and crap gaems to pleh w/ ur mom D:<

tehn dey make me fuckign w8 till 0208 adn now til mother fucker june for braul fuck fuck fuck fuck >:0


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 16, 2008)

Hehe, just ordered one of these from eBay.





Sex in a box.  Now here's to hoping the d-pad is somewhat analog mapped. lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2008)

^ Wow, does that bring back memories.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 16, 2008)

HOLY SHIT DO WANT


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Hehe, just ordered one of these from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much was it. :amazed


----------



## Akira (Apr 18, 2008)

DS would that controller work with any region wii or just JP wiis?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

There porting Resident evil Zero to wii if anyone cares. I hated that one so i'll pass.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2008)

^ Its only for Japan atm. Unless they made a new announcement saying it will come to the states.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> DS would that controller work with any region wii or just JP wiis?



controllers have no regions.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 21, 2008)

While I can somewhat identify with the sentiments there, it does seem to tie into their business as well. I tend to play with my Wii in spurts instead of a steady rate. I also have a preference for the "prettier" games on Wii.

Regarding the second article, it does have merit and it seems to be a rather unbiased view of the situation. They are correct when they say that 3rd party publishers need to get their advertising out onto different venues if they want to attract the attention of the installed base of Wii owners. If they limit their advertisements to only video game related outlets/magazines/sites then they're really limiting the audience that they'll be able to reach.

Anyway, the factor that'll determine the next system *I* buy are the games. With that sweet-looking Naruto game coming up for the PS3, that may get Sony a sale. Final Fantasy is pushing me towards the PSP too.

Since I'm primarily a PC gamer, I like my games pretty without the jagged edges.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey, I just ordered Red Steel from Play-Asia for $24.99, although I heard some really mixed opinions on this game (mostly negative..), could anyone who played this game tell me if it worths $24.99? 

Thanks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 21, 2008)

^Nah, it's only worth $10 or under, for me atleast.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

If you like shooters, this game isn't all bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you like shooters, this game isn't all bad.



What the fuck are you on? 

If you like shooters that have completely shitty aim and crappy story go for it. But if you want a real shooter on Wii go for metroid *hurts to say this, fucking hate prime * and that medal of honor game.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 21, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Hey, I just ordered Red Steel from Play-Asia for $24.99, although I heard some really mixed opinions on this game (mostly negative..), could anyone who played this game tell me if it worths $24.99?
> 
> Thanks.



It's worth a rental. A purchase for <$10 would be okay...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 22, 2008)

I´m really looking forward to Tales of Symphonia 2 
it´s pretty much the only game for the Wii I want right now, that and my girlfriend wants Wii fit ^^

is ToF2 similiar to Eternal Sonata btw?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I?m really looking forward to Tales of Symphonia 2
> it?s pretty much the only game for the Wii I want right now, that and my girlfriend wants Wii fit ^^
> 
> is ToF2 similiar to Eternal Sonata btw?



Dunno what eternal sonata is, but i would say it's similar to final fantasy in a way....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 24, 2008)

except for the combat I hope 
I read it was in real time


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2008)

ToS2 is simliar to ToA and ToS 1 's battle system not FF.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 24, 2008)

o rly? 
never played any Tales games though :/


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

It's not turn based, thank SHIT.

It is in real time, so it rocks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2008)

They are action based with at least 4 people to control =0 Though three of them are CPU's unless you select that character.


Also turn based is not shit shion =/ I take it you do not like chess.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They are action based with at least 4 people to control =0 Though three of them are CPU's unless you select that character.
> 
> 
> Also turn based is not shit shion =/ I take it you do not like chess.



I didn't say turn based is shit, i meant that the game wouldn't be as good if it was turn based...

I like pokemon


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 24, 2008)

turn based rules if it´s more like FF tactics or ogre battle, with some tactical depth. some guys just standing in the same place all the time while you attack using a menu system isn´t too exciting 

I need to buy more wiimotes ´till ToS2


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope it has replay value, or else i will just beat it and forget about it.....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2008)

^ I assume you never played ToS? Freaking got over 80 hours on that game alone and still more to do


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 24, 2008)

hmm yeha true :/
but there´s around 200 monsters that can be captured and played 
and mp is always good for long livety ^^


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 24, 2008)

ToS1 was  in length...

I actually didn't finish it...although I did watch my little brother complete it...close enough...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 24, 2008)

lol, sounds like a time killer xD

when does it come out again?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2008)

^ This year :0 Not sure if we have a release date but the developers did say ToV (360) and TOS2(wii) will come out this year. If no release date has been announced expect something by E3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome, and I´ll probably pick up both games


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2008)

Well today while i missed my GTA4  My store did have Kart, though i didn't want it, i wanted GTA4  BUT that means most stores in New York have Mario Kart now.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 24, 2008)

they even have mario kart here now aswell (sweden) :0


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, did MK already release? I need to go pick that one up... 

If our 360 ever gets repaired (Red Rings!!! ) maybe I'll try out GTA4... 

Random aside: No More Heroes has the best ending to a video game EVER. 4th wall SHATTERED. Also lol Star Wars joke...I AM YOUR FATHER!


----------



## Saruto (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm getting Brawl today guys. What other Wii game should I get? 
I'm leaning towar TWP.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 24, 2008)

Twilight Princess, Okami, Mario Galaxy, Prime 3...

NO MORE HEROES!!!


----------



## Saruto (Apr 24, 2008)

WTF TSUBAKI MK 11


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

I still have yet to play NMH.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 24, 2008)

DO IT IT HAS THE MOST EPIC ENDING IN A VIDEO GAME

EEEVVVVVVVAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR


*European* launch dates announced



> •	Alone In The Dark -- Q1 2008
> •	Godzilla: Unleashed -- Q1 2008
> •	Worms: A Space Oddity -- Q1 2008
> •	Yamaha Supercross -- Q1 2008
> ...


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

Damn, that pictutre of the beam sabers reminded me that I need to go back and finish NMH.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 25, 2008)

In the UK one of the biggest retail stores is reporting that they are selling 90 Wii fit's per minute


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Damn, that pictutre of the beam sabers reminded me that I need to go back and finish NMH.



DO IT!!!

Seriously, the ending is the best part of the game. Suda's one crazy mother fucker, me and my friends were laughing our asses off through the whole thing...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> In the UK one of the biggest retail stores is reporting that they are *selling 90 Wii fit's per minute*



Dunno if i should be scared or sad


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, 90 per min.... WTF... Don't know if I fully believe it though.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

Im kind of lost on this wii ware shit.

What is it?

Someone explain.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 25, 2008)

Whut!? 

I went out of my way to get my capital...do you know what I had to do for some of the mods!?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Whut!?
> 
> I went out of my way to get my capital...do you know what I had to do for some of the mods!?



Dirty unspeakable things?
If so then i forgive you...for now


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2008)

60% of Wii software in the latter half of 2007 in the US was from 3rd parties #1  



Japan is a little different




And here is Europe's


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 28, 2008)

what good 2+ player games are there for the wii? I´m looking for something along the lines of Dynasty warriors or Tales of symphonia or something, action/rpg or something like that


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> what good 2+ player games are there for the wii? I´m looking for something along the lines of Dynasty warriors or Tales of symphonia or something, action/rpg or something like that



ToS2, FFCC.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 29, 2008)

FFCC? crystal chronicles? Does it have 2 player coop? and I know about ToS2, we recently discussed it here (and it´s not out yet) xD


----------



## lavi69 (Apr 29, 2008)

chrystal chronicles best bit is the multiplayer!!!


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 29, 2008)

when is the wiiware game thingy launching here?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

In about a month i think.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

America = May 12th

Europe = May 20th


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 29, 2008)

at japan's 1st/3rd party ratios

And brawl released *27th june* 

It's not even may yet 

edit: has anyone tried wii fit yet? I'm actually interested in it


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm gonna get it when I'm a bit less poor, probably in June... :/

Here's something I think y'all will appreciate/enjoy...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 12, 2008)

Reviving thread due to WiiWare being out on the States! Discuss!

Just got Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: My Life as a King. And I am still deciding what other WiiWare titles to get from there. Some of them seem very interesting. =D


----------



## ctizz36 (May 12, 2008)

Do you have to be on Wifi in order to get WiiWare titles?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Updated title.

WiiWare time! Too bad we didn't get Dr. Mario this week, though.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Can't. Stop. Playing. DefendYourCastle. 

*except for arm resting break, soreness!*


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

We need some more NF member reviews! I'm lacking the monnies but I want to buy at least one of the games.

Which should it be?


----------



## lavi69 (May 12, 2008)

funny super smash bros review

made me lol
even tho it is _slightly_ negative!!! lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 12, 2008)

Defend Your Castle is very damn addicting! 
My arm hurts from all the levels I have gone through! How many levels are there in that game!? 
I should take a break from that game and try out FFCC: My Life as a King. I heard good stuff  from friends though. =D
Lost Winds is the other one I got before I ran out of Wii Points. XD

EDIT:
Just played some LostWinds and is a very nice side scrolling platformer. Nice use of the Wiimote and Nunchuck. I like how you shake the Wiimote underneath the guy to soften/slower his fall in case you fall so it won't cost you that much life when you fall, if any. Some of the moves you use to make the wind is nice, I just shake the Wiimote while i walk to find those hidden fairies and collect them. I think they increase your life capacity, not sure, I just been collecting those little blue fairies. 

So far I have enjoyed both of those games. I am going to play FFCC: My Life as a King later today when I get back from the store, but so far I am enjoying those 2 titles. ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2008)

When I go home today I plan to get a Wii ware game or two. Still deciding between lost winds, defend your castle, and FF CC.  Either way I should be getting one of them tonight.



Doood


----------



## NinjaM (May 13, 2008)

My Wii says I've got 15 hours in Defend your Castle! 

Can't decide between the other games which to buy...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 13, 2008)

Ok, you guys were right.

Defend Your Castle is addicting as hell. 

Told myself I'd check it out just for 10 minutes before heading to the gym...Wii tells me I was playing that bitch for 57 minutes.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 13, 2008)

I'm liking FF: CC (dang smiley ) right now, you guys may disagree, but 15$ was a nice bargain for a Sim RPG. The graphics are better than most games to me too.


----------



## dilbot (May 13, 2008)

If I liked rune factory (DS) will I like my life as king or are they just too different to be compared?


----------



## FFLN (May 14, 2008)

dilbot said:


> If I liked rune factory (DS) will I like my life as king or are they just too different to be compared?



I haven't played Rune Factory, but I've seen it, and I'll say that they are similar, except you don't have to deal with the tedium of dungeon-crawling. The gameplay is fun and time goes by very quickly, real-world time. The main difference would probably be that the King doesn't seem to get with any girls. Being 10, or so, might have something to do with that, but I think his advisor may have the hots for him. She seems to like the shota.

Also, the optional content really is optional. The main game has more than enough to keep your attention focused upon it.


----------



## Jazz (May 14, 2008)

Someone gift me Defend your castle dammit


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

You go buy some Wii points!!


----------



## Jazz (May 14, 2008)

I can't now


----------



## dilbot (May 14, 2008)

FFLN said:


> I haven't played Rune Factory, but I've seen it, and I'll say that they are similar, except you don't have to deal with the tedium of dungeon-crawling. The gameplay is fun and time goes by very quickly, real-world time. The main difference would probably be that the King doesn't seem to get with any girls. Being 10, or so, might have something to do with that, but I think his advisor may have the hots for him. She seems to like the shota.
> 
> Also, the optional content really is optional. The main game has more than enough to keep your attention focused upon it.




Thanks a lot, I think I'll stay with defend your castle for awhile since I already got boom blox and that already is taking up lots of my time


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Can someone give me a good summary of FFCC my life as king?

Is there any fighting involved? Puzzles? Advenrures? Replay Value? Worth 15 damn dollars?


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2008)

So the Wii-Ware games are addicting? Which one is recommended the most?


----------



## FFLN (May 15, 2008)

Don't get FFCC unless you want to lose out on hours and hours of your time. You've been warned.


----------



## Masurao (May 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Can someone give me a good summary of FFCC my life as king?
> 
> Is there any fighting involved? Puzzles? Advenrures? Replay Value? Worth 15 damn dollars?



There is no fighting in the game. You hire people to fight for you on missions, but you don't fight. I'm not sure of the replay value aspect, but it's a game where you build up ur town by getting money through task and such.


----------



## Kensei (May 15, 2008)

It's a Mad World(Official Trailer)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbg6-yLgy_Y[/YOUTUBE]

enjoy


----------



## Mishudo (May 15, 2008)

Dam.
Looks different for a macabre game,and on the Wii no less.
Im actually suprised xD


----------



## lavi69 (May 15, 2008)

Kensei said:


> It's a Mad World(Official Trailer)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbg6-yLgy_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> enjoy



i really hope for the sake of the wii that is brilliant


----------



## Kensei (May 15, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> i really hope for the sake of the wii that is brilliant



It's from the ex-clover guys who did the original Okami, RE4, RE Remake, God hand, and the Dino Crisis series.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 15, 2008)

So uh..yeah. Due to that ugly fucking copypasta that is Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia, the leaked screenshots of that implying a Wii Castlevania, and IGA planning on talking about how to make a Wii Castlevania work...._hooray_, a Wii game is probably inbound.

Let's hope it shows some fucking promise, as the DS game has none.

And I pity every single one of you who looks at the screenshots of that game and says it looks amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2008)

Kensei said:


> It's a Mad World(Official Trailer)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbg6-yLgy_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> enjoy



Finally something that makes me want to touch my Wii again *Do not comment on that *


----------



## NinjaM (May 15, 2008)

@Castlevania DS rumored screens: They look...okay...for a game in development...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 15, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> @Castlevania DS rumored screens: They look...okay...for a game in development...



I hate to break it to you, but pretty much what you see from the first screenshots has been the final copy for pretty much every Castlevania game this decade. Not even to mention, they are now legit. All of it.

People thought Curse of Darkness would look better, it looked the same as the meh shots from Play.

Hell, people thought the leaked screenshots would get better, but no, the game still looks the same.

I promise you the only thing that has changed from development is tracks, their placement, and the DS games specifically, the downsampling of the music with the game getting closer to release.

The game will still look that awful when it comes out.

And you know what the real shitsucker of this is? This game is set after *Symphony of the Night*, for fucks sake.

This is a travesty to follow up a classic.


----------



## NinjaM (May 15, 2008)

I can forgive it, I don't care. The Castlevania DS games, especially the first one, are fucking amazing...


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I can forgive it, I don't care. The Castlevania DS games, especially the first one, are fucking amazing...



They were decent, i wouldn't go as far as to say there amazing though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 15, 2008)

Only the first one can be even close of amazing.

To me, it's more of an expansion pack-ish game to Aria.

Portrait was a joke, and most CV forums tend to agree on that.

Of course, given the fact OoE is set after SotN, so is the Wii game. Hmm.. 

Also, be happy I avoided to use OoE as cannon fodder for stealing sprites/backgrounds from PoR, DoS, AND SotN, because it has done just that.

That's one of the reasons I think the GBA games>>>>>the DS ones. At least they didn't sprite rip from older games and suffered due to the newer sprites somehow being animated in a worser fashion in comparison.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 15, 2008)

Kensei said:


> It's from the ex-clover guys who did the original Okami, RE4, RE Remake, God hand, and the Dino Crisis series.



<3  

Seems like Suda rubbed off on them a bit.


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Can you provide us with screens from that CV Wii game?


----------



## NinjaM (May 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> They were decent, i wouldn't go as far as to say there amazing though.


I'll reiterate. Fucking _amazing_. 



Donkey Show said:


> <3
> 
> Seems like Suda rubbed off on them a bit.


Seriously...


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Any info on a story for that Mad World game?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Can you provide us with screens from that CV Wii game?



No screens of it. But once OoE was official, that sealed the deal on the Wii game hinted in the leaked screenshots.

So far, the only possible ideas of the game are its name, simply called Castlevania: Judgement. The difference in the common usual name sorta implies it be a different type of game.

Speaking of it, PORTRAITofRUIN has made a post about how 2009 will have better Castlevania stuff than the stuff we are getting this year.



			
				PORTRAITofRUIN said:
			
		

> I know I am!
> 
> 2008 is going to be a good year for Castlevania.
> 
> ...



2009 will probably have the 1999 game, unless that gets pushed for another idea IGA does. That happened last year.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 16, 2008)

I dunno why you guys got problems with the graphics of the new Castlevania DS game.. the quality looks the same as DoS (which is one of the best DS games) and PoR (didn't play it), which is good enough.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

Kensei said:


> It's from the ex-clover guys who did the original Okami, RE4, RE Remake, God hand, and the Dino Crisis series.


OH SHI-

Interest rising.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I dunno why you guys got problems with the graphics of the new Castlevania DS game.. the quality looks the same as DoS (which is one of the best DS games) and PoR (didn't play it), which is good enough.



The problem is that the best visuals in the game are still stuff ripped from Rondo and Symphony. Both games are well over 10 years old.

Portrait was the first Castlevania game on the DS that had REALLY shitty sprites that were new to the game. This trend followed with the new sprite for Maria in Dracula X Chronicles on the PSP.

It also seems to be following that same path for the new game. Which certainly is not a good thing.

I'd like a Castlevania game with new sprites that don't make me gag, plz. The last decent sprite was Soma's DoS sprite. I'd also like a Castlevania that isn't a copypastavania, too.


----------



## NinjaM (May 16, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I dunno why you guys got problems with the graphics of the new Castlevania DS game.. the quality looks the same as DoS (which is one of the best DS games) and PoR (didn't play it), which is good enough.



Goofy has a love-hate relationship with that series. He's a picky lil' fucker...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Goofy has a love-hate relationship with that series. He's a picky lil' fucker...



Heh, you should see other people with that series. People downright HATE IGA and stuff.

But really, the DS games have come off to me as barren and lifeless [ESPECIALLY in level design], the PS2 games have come off as drab, dull, and wasted potential, and the only awesome one to come out in the past few years was the PSP game, and even that had its tugboat of issues. Which is almost parallel to Sonic. The 360 game was wasted potential, the DS games were barren and had bad level design, and the Wii game while awesome in comparison to both, still had faults.

I'd also like to see a fucking innovation in the series now. The stage based CV's got old, so that was redone into the exploration one. I think now is the time the exploration based CV's need a shot of something totally different. Especially considering they have been swindling downwards since Aria, which was probably the highest point for the Metroidvania's since SotN.

Maybe the Wii game, and it's revisions to the series to get it to "work" on the Wii might be said dose of NEW the series has been needing for years now.

More of the same isn't a good thing when we are getting what we should be getting less of. That being, copypasta sprites/backgrounds from games now 15 years old, bad new sprites, complete contradictions to the storyline, the pussy downgrading of Dracula. Now anyone can beat him, even schoolgirls. It used to just be Belmonts, because of their bloodline. Now, it's Belmonts, Alucard, a person who can create demons, a church spellcaster, people who don't even have the fucking Vampire Killer, and now some girl who uses glyphs.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 16, 2008)

Kensei said:


> It's a Mad World(Official Trailer)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbg6-yLgy_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> enjoy



seems like someone got their hands on Gears of war 

and I say this because when cliffy announce that Gow2 was going to be gorier, ppl jumped on the wagon and went "OMGBBQ that'z so stupid... more gore?.. what abut the gamplay???"

yet we see this on the wii... and ppl are wetting their panties...


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> seems like someone got their hands on Gears of war
> 
> and I say this because when cliffy announce that Gow2 was going to be gorier, ppl jumped on the wagon and went "OMGBBQ that'z so stupid... more gore?.. what abut the gamplay???"
> 
> yet we see this on the wii... and ppl are wetting their panties...



I'm excited cause it doesn't look like a shitty shooter. Could it turn out bad? Sure. Does gore help? Sometimes. Sure as hell didn't in No more heroes or gears but some games do it right.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I'm excited cause it doesn't look like a shitty shooter. Could it turn out bad? Sure. Does gore help? Sometimes. Sure as hell didn't in No more heroes or gears but some games do it right.



yet what of the gameplay have you looked at???

what the video shows is just Mortal Kombat fatalities and yet you say that it has better hopes than Gow or NMH (i have not played this)?????

I stated that comment on how double standars work... violent game on 360/ps3 = why is this so violent... violent game on the wii = omg droolz


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> yet what of the gameplay have you looked at???
> 
> what the video shows is just Mortal Kombat fatalities and yet you say that it has better hopes than Gow or NMH (i have not played this)?????
> 
> I stated that comment on how double standars work... violent game on 360/ps3 = why is this so violent... violent game on the wii = omg droolz



And i stated it could turn out like shit. It's from capcom though so i have some faith the gameplay will be good, i usually like there games. 

I don't remember comments about "Violent games = bad" but on "Wii = Good" I don't think any game should be judge on violence alone. I hate NMH and gears like i said above but it's not cause of the massive amount of blood, it's cause i dislike the gameplay. But games like manhunt or mortal kombat benefit for it. This game mad house might do the same.


----------



## Amuro (May 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> And i stated it could turn out like shit. It's from *capcom* though so i have some faith the gameplay will be good, i usually like there games.
> 
> I don't remember comments about "Violent games = bad" but on "Wii = Good" I don't think any game should be judge on violence alone. I hate NMH and gears like i said above but it's not cause of the massive amount of blood, it's cause i dislike the gameplay. But games like manhunt or mortal kombat benefit for it. This game mad house might do the same.



Sorry to dissapoint but it's actually published by Sega not Capcom. 

I'm way behind on Wii news but is a new Tales being developed?


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, schedule to release, spring?


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Sorry to dissapoint but it's actually published by Sega not Capcom.
> 
> I'm way behind on Wii news but is a new Tales being developed?



Lol please tell me you know Saga isn't the one "Developing" it, which are the people who made it. Which would be PlatinumGames which made alot of great capcom games such as okami, re4, and god hand.


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2008)

I personally loved all the Castlevania games I played. I played through SOTN, all GBA ones, and DS games, and original Rondo of Blood. I loved them all. I am surprised though that they said the POR would be better than SOTN. Just lol. I'm in the midst of playing Castlevania IV on Wii VC now. I never finished LoI for PS2 for some reason, but I might go back and finish that later especially since I was in the final area I think.


----------



## Amuro (May 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol please tell me you know Saga isn't the one "Developing" it, which are the people who made it. Which would be PlatinumGames which made alot of great capcom games such as okami, re4, and god hand.




Obviously you didn't read my post correctly as i said Sega is *publishing* it not developing it. 

Platinum Games is made up from people from both Studio Clover and ODD. Studio Clover made those "great" games not PG. Personally the only project they have that garners any interest from me is Bayonetta but that's only because it's directed by Hideki Kamiya.

Anywho thanks Shion i checked it's got a supposed release date of June 26th. Definately gonna need a freeloader for that.


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Obviously you didn't read my post correctly as i said Sega is *publishing* it not developing it.
> 
> Platinum Games is made up from people from both Studio Clover and ODD. Studio Clover made those "great" games not PG. Personally the project they have that garners any interest from me is Bayonetta but that's only because it's directed by Hideki Kamiya.



And i said who cares who publishes it? EA Publishes alot of shit and it doesn't mean it will suck. 

As for clover making those great games but not PG, it's alot of the same people. I expect the same greatness.


----------



## Amuro (May 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> And i said who cares who publishes it? EA Publishes alot of shit and it doesn't mean it will suck.
> 
> As for clover making those great games but not PG, it's alot of the same people. I expect the same greatness.




Using EA is a terrible example as the majority of the stuff they publish is infact shit.

Anyway i never said it would be shit because of SEGA's involvement, i never even said it would be shit in the first place. 

I just don't expect greatness from a newly formed Studio consisting of some people who had a hand in 2 great games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I personally loved all the Castlevania games I played. I played through SOTN, all GBA ones, and DS games, and original Rondo of Blood. I loved them all. I am surprised though that they said the POR would be better than SOTN. Just lol. I'm in the midst of playing Castlevania IV on Wii VC now. I never finished LoI for PS2 for some reason, but I might go back and finish that later especially since I was in the final area I think.



So far, the only Castleroid to even get on the same step as SotN was Aria, but it is still yet to be succeeded. Unless OoE can pull a super mad hat trick in it's areas, I doubt it will top SotN either. PoR had no fucking chance to top any of the AAA Castlevanias, even when counting the side scrolling ones like Bloodlines.

Of course, based on most of the opinions within the fandom, people think Rondo or Dracula's Curse can be on the same step as SotN or Aria, if not higher.

LoI got a LOT better during the final area of the game. Maybe the fucking awesome music helped.


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> So far, the only Castleroid to even get on the same step as SotN was Aria, but it is still yet to be succeeded. Unless OoE can pull a super mad hat trick in it's areas, I doubt it will top SotN either. PoR had no fucking chance to top any of the AAA Castlevanias, even when counting the side scrolling ones like Bloodlines.
> 
> Of course, based on most of the opinions within the fandom, people think Rondo or Dracula's Curse can be on the same step as SotN or Aria, if not higher.
> 
> LoI got a LOT better during the final area of the game. Maybe the fucking awesome music helped.



Good to hear about LoI getting better in the last area. I duno about you, but I didn't like LoI nearly  as much as the 2-D castlevania games. I mean I liked it, just not as much. SotN was great, as was Aria. HoD was pretty good too, but I prefered Aria, and CotM over it lol. I never played Dracula's curse unfortunately.

But, yeah SotN has yet to be topped IMO.


----------



## NinjaM (May 16, 2008)

See, I can never figure out if Goofy loves or hates that series. All I hear is whine whine whine and a lot of overanalysis about some of the most awesome games around...


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> See, I can never figure out if Goofy loves or hates that series. All I hear is whine whine whine and a lot of overanalysis about some of the most awesome games around...



I'm sure he loves it, and hates to be dissapointed in it. If you get dissapointed in one of ur favorite franchises sure it's gonna seem like ur complaining I guess lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Good to hear about LoI getting better in the last area. I duno about you, but I didn't like LoI nearly  as much as the 2-D castlevania games. I mean I liked it, just not as much. SotN was great, as was Aria. HoD was pretty good too, but I prefered Aria, and CotM over it lol. I never played Dracula's curse unfortunately.
> 
> But, yeah SotN has yet to be topped IMO.



Though LoI gets better near the end, the best area in the game is still the Ghostly Theatre. So I guess if you didn't like that area, the last area won't even flick a care.

To help you get your memory in check, Ghostly Theatre's boss is the Succubus. Does it ring a bell? ;3

HoD is a love/hate it game, even moreso than DoS. While people like the fact it isn't as dark and small as CotM, people HATED the music and Alucar-..Juste
Belmont. He had like, 4 frames for his running animation. I thought the music was very ambient, not heavy on the organs and guitars like other games in the series.



Nmaster64 said:


> See, I can never figure out if Goofy loves or hates that series. All I hear is whine whine whine and a lot of overanalysis about some of the most awesome games around...



Heh, I like the games, but Dawn and Portrait are nowhere near the top for Castlevania's own standards. Compared to other games, they are still very above average, but compared to the pedigree of the older games, those two really look generic and are disappointing.

It's like how most FF games after VI don't have that same sheer of awesome. They are still better than most games out there, yet they hold no cake to VI.


----------



## NinjaM (May 16, 2008)

I admit, PoR was a big disappointment after the first DS one...which just like...blew me away...even if AoS was a little better...


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Though LoI gets better near the end, the best area in the game is still the Ghostly Theatre. So I guess if you didn't like that area, the last area won't even flick a care.
> 
> To help you get your memory in check, Ghostly Theatre's boss is the Succubus. Does it ring a bell? ;3
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remeber the Ghostly Theatre, and Succubus vaguely. It was a fun area from what I remeber. Though it has been 2-3 years since I've played it lol. One thing I liked about LoI was the music. I really loved it for some reason. The area's where fine in the game, though I still liked some of the 2-D castlevania areas better.

One thing in LoI that I do want to do is fight that scret boss. I forgot it's name.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2008)

The Forgotten One is his name I think. He's some demon Walter captured and locked under his castle.

The More You Know: The castle in Dawn of Sorrow is on the exact same ground that Walter's castle was in LoI. That's one of the small reasons that so many demons frequent it with ease.


----------



## Kensei (May 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> yet what of the gameplay have you looked at???
> 
> what the video shows is just Mortal Kombat fatalities and yet you say that it has better hopes than Gow or NMH (i have not played this)?????
> 
> I stated that comment on how double standars work... violent game on 360/ps3 = why is this so violent... violent game on the wii = omg droolz



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GDP6QrnKL4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

MadWorld is basically the evolution of God Hand mechanics with the addition of comical over-the-top violence. The black and white tone, the animations, and the lack of seriousness sets it heavily apart from Gears of War and NMH not even including the fact that GoW is a shooter and not a brawler. Odds are looking at both games that they share a decent portion of team members. As for why the focus on violent in the clip rather than glimpses of story, it's quite simple. The developers are being tightlipped on the story. The only thing we know is the main character is somehow involved in a bloodsport tv show. 

Also, not many people complain that there are violent games on the 360/PS3. At most, people complain that there are not enough non-violent games which is somewhat true as far as good non-violent games goes. Viva pinata is probably the biggest exception to the rule.


----------



## TheWon (May 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ji2imug_bc[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone else here using the HomeBrew Channel? Man it's awesome!


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2008)

What's the homebrew channel Jod?^^


----------



## TheWon (May 30, 2008)

Using the Twilight Hack you can install a channel. That will let you play imports, run emulators, and jack VC Wiiware Games. I don't steal Games, but I use the Emulator to play hacked Mario games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 4, 2008)

*Tenchu 4 for Wii*





*Rune Factory For Wii*


----------



## FFLN (Jun 4, 2008)

Rune Factory for Wii... seems interesting.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 4, 2008)

Rune Factory? Was that game any good on the DS?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2008)

^ Yes it was, had cult following like Phoenix write (to some degree).


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Online will be good for Rune Factory.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Yes it was, had cult following like Phoenix write (to some degree).



I don't really think those two fanbases are very comparable...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Tenchu 4 for Wii*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay another tenchu!  And by the creator of tenchu 1 and 2.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Hopefully it's a better Tenchu than the crap we've gotten this year....=/


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2008)

I liked Tenchu Z


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it lacked a little on what Wrath of Heaven had.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2008)

The wii motions look pretty cool, especially when hot wiring a car


this is going to be my first game where I get both the Wii version and the Xbox 360 one =0


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 11, 2008)

That game is looking pretty good across all versions, and the Wii one looks to have some really nice controls. 

*adds to GameFly list*


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 12, 2008)

My Pokemon Ranch (WiiWare) just came out btw. You'll get a mew if you put 999 of your D/P pokemans on the farm, I heard.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 12, 2008)

I got it on Monday too. It's really only interest to Pokemon fans. There's nothing else to do in there besides watch random things that happen between the Miis and Pokemon. It does get people to play their D&P cartridges though, if they had already stopped before this.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't wait for E3 to come and hear all the new game announcements


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

Wanted to post this here, this is for the month of may in usa console / handheld sellings. 

19 out of the top 30 are on Nintendo systems 0_0  and DS hit 20 million systems sold to consumers in USA as well bringing it very close to 85 million world wide (and its only on its 4th year 0_0)




> Two Nintendo video games designed to appeal to both novice and expert gamers posted healthy numbers in the May sales charts, according to the independent NPD Group, which tracks sales of video game products in the United States. Mario Kart? Wii and Wii Fit? finished No. 2 and No. 3 for the month, demonstrating continued consumer response to new controls and experiences.
> 
> ?The Wii Wheel and Wii Balance Board accessories make game play fun for new gamers while presenting new challenges for those who have been playing a long time,? said Cammie Dunaway, Nintendo of America?s executive vice president of Sales & Marketing. ?The diversity of the seven Nintendo games represented in NPD?s top 10 for May demonstrates how Nintendo has something for everyone.?
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2008)

All those top selling games but Guitar hero suck dick. Jesus Christ why do people buy all this garbage?


----------



## TheWon (Jun 13, 2008)

So Kart sucks! OK if you say so, but Bloom Box is a all right game. I like the physics in it.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 13, 2008)

Fuck you. Boom Blox is the f'ing shit.

[YOUTUBE]LT1RhN9UPrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Fuck you. Boom Blox is the f'ing shit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LT1RhN9UPrE[/YOUTUBE]



Oh that looks so fun, my bad :rofl


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not going to lie, this is one of the reasons I got rid of my Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Same score as GTA n00b.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot. You don't have friends and if you play something that isn't all manly and bloody you become insecure with yourself...my bad...





Yeah that sure is a 98% average 

And if your referring to xplay's review...LOL xplay. 

And nice personal attack. How about not sucking Nintendo's cock so much and don't take such things personally 

P.S. - Oh but weren't you the one claiming No more heroes was great? I remember that being bloody as hell. So would that make you insecure? LOL. How about stop judging people, i play plenty of games and enjoy them regardless of what they are. I just don't like a game cause it's on a certain system like someone here 

@Druken - Don't blame you. I don't even have 3 games i want on the Wii


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 13, 2008)

I actually might pick up boom blocks just so me and my friends can can gamble with who wins


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> P.S. - Oh but weren't you the one claiming No more heroes was great? I remember that being bloody as hell. So would that make you insecure? LOL. How about stop judging people, i play plenty of games and enjoy them regardless of what they are. I just don't like a game cause it's on a certain system like someone here



No More Heroes is the absolute shit. One of the most awesome things I've played in years. I f'ing love bloody games, nothing wrong with that. Mad World looks epic, I'm really into Age of Conan right now (just got a job at FunCom, fuck yeah), and how can anyone not love shit like Bioshock and RE4? I think Mario is the only E game I own for Wii. As my set should show, I'm very pro-manliness. But it's people who refuse to play or acknowledge anything that looks a little bit "kiddy"...I don't know, it's just a pet peeve of mine. That mindset irks me the wrong way. 

I'm a far cry from liking a game just because it is or isn't on a certain console. I love the 360 to death, and the Wii is full of a ton of shit shovelware. Point was, anybody who rags on Boom Blox w/o playing it just because of the way it looks is an ignorant fool. That game is just gawd damn fun, period. (And makes an epic drinking game too.)


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2008)

And you couldn't just post that instead of insulting me? 

As for boom blox it's true i never played it but I'm pretty sure i covered before i hate party games, most of em. I use to play mario party but that was ages ago when it didn't suck and it was on N64. 

So of course to me Boom looks like another party game that i will probably never play but to me it doesn't even look fun from the review. I guess I'm not into party games much. 

As for me not liking cute games, own viva pinata and animal crossing *Tho i hate this one* Dark cloud 2, eternal sonata, and much more that has bright or vibrant colors and doesn't shower it's games with the gray that's in to many games. 

It's just seems Wii Wii is catering towards party games overall, and sadly I'm not a fan of that. That was my point.

P.S. - Which server are you in age of conan? I'm only 21 atm, pretty cool game though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 13, 2008)

No More Heroes was win because of Travis and Sylvia.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So of course to me Boom looks like another party game that i will probably never play but to me it doesn't even look fun from the review. I guess I'm not into party games much.
> 
> It's just seems Wii Wii is catering towards party games overall, and sadly I'm not a fan of that. That was my point.


Parties = the most fun life has to offer



crazymtf said:


> P.S. - Which server are you in age of conan? I'm only 21 atm, pretty cool game though.


My play character is on Set, not even hit 20 yet 'cuz I haven't had much free time. Of course I'll soon have a GM character on every server. What's your character? I'll be sure to find you and ban you give you free stuff... 



The Drunken Monkey said:


> No More Heroes was win because of Travis and Sylvia.


The ending was so full of win. Me and my friends were ROFL'ing through the whole thing... xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2008)

My character is Crazymtf and I'm a dark templer. I haven't played to much since i got it, waiting for friends to level up with me. 

As for party games, not for me. I have more fun with single player games or fighters from time to time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 14, 2008)

Well.... the only game I regret selling my Wii for is the new ToS and the new Fatal Frame. Other than that, can't think of much.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 14, 2008)

Pure Epic Awesomeness
Super Mario Galaxy, The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Mario Kart Wii
Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition, Okami, Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Boom Blox, Super Paper Mario, No More Heroes, Super Smash Bros. Brawl

Awesomeness
Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure, Trauma Center: Second Opinion
Mario Strikers Charged, Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, Guilty Gear XX Accent Core
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3, Defend Your Castle, Wii Fit

Looking Forward To Awesomeness
MadWorld, Skate It, Alone in the Dark, The Conduit, De Blob, 
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Tales of Symphonia 2, Fatal Frame,
Sonic Unleashed, Line Rider 2, Strongbad's Cool Game for Attractive People,
Wii Music, Disaster: Day of Crisis, Red Steel 2

Unannounced Awesomeness
Kid Icarus Wii, Pikmin 3, Animal Crossing Wii, Retro's Wii Project


----------



## TheWon (Jun 15, 2008)

Well since the other guys don't care about different games. Say Nmaster you get BlastWorks. Man that game is awesome! Just for the create everything mode!.
I'm working on a Gundam right now. Also you can up and down load your creations. To the man website. You use you Wii's FC.
[DLMURL]http://www.blastworksdepot.com/games/blastworks/[/DLMURL]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 15, 2008)

I plan on picking up blastworks when I get paid this Friday. Should be nice, I really like the concept.  

Also have you guys seen the controls for alone in the dark? Man they are pretty cool, especially hot wiring a car.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Pure Epic Awesomeness
> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess



I literally must say this; EXCUUUUUUUUUSE ME, NOT-PRINCESS? Twilight Princess = awesome? When did this sudden rise for the game occur?



> Awesomeness
> Wii Fit


   



> Looking Forward To Awesomeness
> Sonic Unleashed



I'd personally suggest if you buy that game, you do not buy the Wii version. Not only will it simply be a port of the PS2 version with waggle, Dimps has a hand in the game, and they are the same people who made the lifeless DS Sonic games with god awful level design. I have more faith in Sonic Team than Dimps, and thats saying something. I always troll Sonic Team.

Also, on an unrelated note on conversing, is it just me or has Nintendo Wi-fi been a bit fucking weird lately? It sometimes connects to my router, sometimes it doesn't even detect it, and that shit. It used to work fine, and nothing has been edited at all. My PC, 360, PSP, and PS3 all remain unaffected, so I assume it has to do with Nintendo's service and not my own connection.

Looking at their tech support forums, it seems I'm probably right on my guess too.

Guess no Brawl for me. I'll just stick to dat MGO 

EDIT: Hmm...tinkering with the channels shows it coming up again. Still fucking weird though, that for some reason it lost the ability to detect my router on one channel.

EDIT 2: Nope, that's just the fucking system playing hide and seek with my connection. While it detected it on another channel, trying Brawl got me the same fucking conclusion; it cannot connect.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 16, 2008)

Mario Kart is the shit.
SSBB is awesome.
Super Mario Galaxy is win.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Mario Kart is the shit.
> SSBB is awesome.
> *Super Mario Galaxy is win*.



That i agree with. Rest are meh.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 16, 2008)

Brawl > Anything in the past...well since Melee... since Orange Box


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2008)

On a nintendo system? No. RE4 was better then it. And so was galaxy. Actually a few Nintendo games top Brawl.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2008)

"Toping" a game is subjective between the person. Lets not get into a huge debate about this now, both are completely different games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> "Toping" a game is subjective between the person. Lets not get into a huge debate about this now, both are completely different games.



Coming from the guy who uses Gameranking far to much to prove points 

I kid I kid 

But that's my opinion was just stating it. Quite a few games, many better then brawl IMO, even on gamecube and Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats true I use it in terms of a publication / reviewer stand point.


Also I found this on neogaf which I find very interesting.


> So says the recently activated feature on the Nintendo Channel, allowing users to see what other players are saying about Wii disc games, Wii channels, Virtual Console games and WiiWare titles.
> 
> Metroid Prime 3 is 91% Hardcore.
> Twilight Princess is 74% Hardcore.
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2008)

Super Castlevania IV: 89%

That is all I needed to see to smile and punch a kitten square in the face.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jun 17, 2008)

Nintendo kills Free Loader

it was about time.

ppl pirating games should be stopped.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Nintendo kills Free Loader
> 
> it was about time.
> 
> ppl pirating games should be stopped.



Wow thats really gay, I liked the freeloaders.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2008)

How is buying a game from a different region pirating? Nintendo are fucking retarded for having different dates for release to NTSC and especially PAL territories.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2008)

^ Well its illegal to play games outside there region / sell them. Thats all I can really think of atm.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2008)

Let's just use one example, shall we?

SSBB Release
Japan: January 31, 2008
US: March 9, 2008
PAL: June 27, 2008

The fucking game still isn't released here. It shouldn't matter WHERE it was purchased, in the end one branch of Nintendo still gets the money for the sale, regardless of region.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 17, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Nintendo kills Free Loader
> 
> it was about time.
> 
> ppl pirating games should be stopped.



Hey genius, people who pirate have modchips, they have no fucking need for the Freeloader. Wiikeys and modding is all the rage over Facebook.

All the locking out did was fuck over importers.

I pity Europe, because Nintendo of Europe treats them in such an atrocious manner.

How many months has it been since Brawl came out in the US, which has *still yet to be released in Europe?*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2008)

ah cry  you got super paper mario, and mario strikers, and mario galaxy before us  

We can sit here and complain, however from a business standpoint they are getting the games CHEAPER (aka less money to the publisher / developer) by importing.   Not to mention the Yen / USD is lower than the Euro / British pound. 

why do you think PS3 games are a crazy price in Europe compared to previous playstation series games? Its all thanks to "region free" concept. 

eh to be honest I can see why people would be upset, but believe me Europe your not missing much in smash, its the best one yes but its just another upgrade of melee.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2008)

It's only best cause it's last,  it's is just another upgrade.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 17, 2008)

They got Mario Kart a week before us, and Strikers Charged a month before us.

Galaxy they got a week after us. Super Paper Mario they got...months after us. 

So yeah, it is very uneven. They keep getting the mediocre stuff before us, yet the awesome shit they get after us. Chunks of said awesomeness are given to them MONTHS after us, to boot.

It's a shame, too. This has been occurring for years, and it's just not Failtendo Europe to blame. Most European branches of companies pull this shit, unless the company themselves originated in Europe, like Eidos.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anyone played Super Star Soldier R?  THAT GAME IS THE SHIT


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I have the highest button mashes per second on NF. =P


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the highest button mashes per second on NF. =P



I seen your turbo controllers  I so want to come to CA for my trip this summer ( I might come to anime expo) then you and I can meet, get some drinks and game... I will challenge you to a drum score duel my friend in rock band


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 20, 2008)

Some uh..interesting screenshots that have arisen from a supposed Japanese conference showcasing some of Nintendo's E3 lineup.






Is it all real, fake? Who knows. Maybe this can start some E3 Nintendo ideas in this topic 

After all, despite them saying Super Mario Sluggers is a core title [LOL @ them calling that game a core gamers game], they did state they would announce some games.

I hope they don't announce shit we already have seen in Japanese scans and call it that. I already know Wario Land: The Shake Dimension shall rape fucking face


----------



## FFLN (Jun 21, 2008)

Hm, I wasn't aware that Nintendo was still presenting stuff at E3. I had heard that they were skipping it. Although, I may be confusing that with another company.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I seen your turbo controllers  I so want to come to CA for my trip this summer ( I might come to anime expo) then you and I can meet, get some drinks and game... I will challenge you to a drum score duel my friend in rock band



LOL, I've actually tested how fast I can go versus a turbo controller in SSR.  My Hori stick logged in 20.3 hits per second where I popped in 12.5.  And as for drumming, too bad.  I don't drum, I sing. =P

As for the Zelda action, bring it on.  Just gimme harder normal enemies, epic sword clashes that take full advantage of the battle system, and something with with the epicness of Shadow of the Colossus.  I don't care if it takes place in OG Hyrule or future Hyrule.



> I hope they don't announce shit we already have seen in Japanese scans and call it that. I already know Wario Land: The Shake Dimension shall rape fucking face



That game is so mine.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 21, 2008)

I...I...just...


----------



## Masurao (Jun 21, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I...I...just...



lol wat? You just came?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2008)

^For what? What got announced?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 21, 2008)

Nothing yet. Just some screens of a possible LoZ set in a futuristic Hyrule. Pretty much building upon the April Fool's prank from a couple of years ago. It would be cool if it happened, but I'll wait for an actual presentation before going off of a few pics.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh. Maybe some new gameplay will be introduced, that would make me interested since the last zelda was meh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> the last zelda was meh.



That had even more to do with a LOT of the ideas planned were not implemented for me.

Magic bar, fully orchestrated soundtrack, monsters that increased in size and strength over the course of the game, and of course the idea of Shiek in the game. All ideas planned and stated to be put into TP, and not a single one was.

All we got was a midi soundtrack and a game that tried too hard to usurp OoT.

Even the ending was initially supposed to be gloomy, supposedly showcasing the flood that led to Wind Waker's environment.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 21, 2008)

^ they were actually planning...all of that?

Why did they take it out? sounds like it could've been a kickass game!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 21, 2008)

dilbot said:


> ^ they were actually planning...all of that?
> 
> Why did they take it out? sounds like it could've been a kickass game!



Maybe those ideas were some of the things that got tea-tabled when the game was delayed?

That wouldn't be the first time they delayed a game for the worst. They delayed and effectively killed Dinosaur Planet in order for it to barely be a Star Fox game that was more of a Zelda clone.

They also killed Star Fox 2 for Star Fox 64, but that was for the better. Star Fox 64 was a lot better than 2.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> They also killed Star Fox 2 for Star Fox 64, but that was for the better. Star Fox 64 was a lot better than 2.


But the transforming Arwings!!!!!!


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jun 25, 2008)

The futuristic zelda seems interesting, i just hope they stay focused on the story which seems to be one of zelda's strong points.

cannot wait for more megatons from nintendo on E3 LOL


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> The futuristic zelda seems interesting, i just hope they stay focused on the story which seems to be one of zelda's strong points.
> 
> cannot wait for more megatons from nintendo on E3 LOL



Story + Zelda = strong point? Huh 

I'd say Zelda's strong points would be the world they build for him to travel and the design. Combat after that and music. Least would be story.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 26, 2008)

Bullshit. You can't nit and pick with Zelda games, it's the packaging of all those things that brings it together. If you take out story, it falls apart. Take out gameplay, it falls apart. Take out good music, an expansive world, or fun combat, and things don't go so well. 

Zelda is the sum of it's parts, you can't pick one out as "least strong point".


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2008)

Well all I'm saying is i don't buy Zelda for the story, especially after OOT *Since they been, i dunno, so fucking similar >.> *

In my opinion the strongest thing Zelda has going for it is the environments and world they create. Even in WW which many didn't like *Funny it's the only Zelda i even care for * the ocean was designed awesome and fun to travel IMO. I'd say the music comes next, since Zelda has some nice music. Combat is meh, works but it's not the selling point like say Ninja gaiden. Story IMO comes last. Story is never great in a Zelda game but I stopped caring about that awhile ago. It was TP dark setting that didn't make me go "WoW" like i did for WW.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 26, 2008)

I hate ask this but...Zelda is praised for the story it has?

It's just a by the numbers storyline. Especially considering none of Nintendo's main franchises are even KNOWN for the storyline. Zelda is known for it's dungeons the most. As much as Pokemon is known for CATCHAN AM ALL, Mario known for platforming, and Fire Emblem known for Nintendo of America removing all incestuous dialog.

The most story based series Nintendo has is either Mother or Fire Emblem. Zelda isn't even on the same tier when it comes to the story.

Not saying the games suck, but saying Zelda has a great story is like saying Mario games have a realistic universe. And thats just wrong.

But yeah, story in a Zelda game = lol. This is the same series that people try to grasp at forming a canon timeline with, which is even more convoluted to the average player than the Castlevania timeline.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 26, 2008)

Twilight princess got the best story of 2007 at the GDC awards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Typically how the story to each game folds out and is set through gameplay is very well done.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Twilight princess got the best story of 2007 at the GDC awards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HAHAHAH OH WOW.

Then again, it's competition had even more lacking storylines. Gear of War for example didn't even tell you in the game what fucking planet it was set on, if I recall.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 26, 2008)

Twilight Princess had a wonderful story with great new characters. Midna is <3.

Wind Waker had a good story that was told beautifully by the art style.

Majora's Mask had an _unbelievably_ in depth story, or I guess you could say stor_ies_. Honestly I think that game went way over most player's heads.

OOT was one of the pioneers of 3D adventure story telling on consoles, and it did an excellent job.


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 26, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Twilight Princess had a wonderful story with great new characters. Midna is <3.
> 
> Wind Waker had a good story that was told beautifully by the art style.
> 
> ...



Wind Waker was awesome.  

TP was a bit of a downer, but still awesome.

Wait, wha are we talking about?


Anyways, who has WiFi, I'm thinking about buying a Wii.  How is it online.  I want many many details.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 26, 2008)

AWESOME fanart here

Mega Man 9 confirmed for WiiWare.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 26, 2008)

Nintendo Power reveals Castlevania Judgement for Wii?
*Spoiler*: __ 



a 3d fighter?!


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 26, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> AWESOME fanart here
> 
> Mega Man 9 confirmed for WiiWare.


I. Fuckin'. Came.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Nintendo Power reveals Castlevania Judgement for Wii…
> 
> a 3d fighter?!


I. Fuckin'.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jun 26, 2008)

cannot wait for them to confirm kid icarus on E3.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Sakura is NOT a Good Friend!!!
> 
> Mega Man 9 confirmed for WiiWare.



Now i don't have to pay for anything but Megaman right when i buy it? I just never use the online for my Wii so i dunno how this works but i really want Megaman 9 *Hopefully it's not to hard, the ones i played back then were tough* 

@Zelda's story - None are terrible. Just none that i really remember except save princess blah blah dungeon. My point is it's by far the weakest part of the Zelda games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Now i don't have to pay for anything but Megaman right when i buy it? I just never use the online for my Wii so i dunno how this works but i really want Megaman 9 *Hopefully it's not to hard, the ones i played back then were tough*



Nope.  Just buy the points and you'll be good to go.

As for the Castlevania fighting game... I dunno what to say other than bring it on. At least now we can find out who's the better Belmont.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 26, 2008)

Uh..a..fighting game?

I mean, I use to think Simon in a SSB-ish game was a bit much, and this is the second time Castlevania characters have been in a regular fighting game.

This is the first that a fighting game is solely composed of Castlevania characters, mind you.

Oh wow, looking at screens on Jeux France, this game already looks 98% terrible. Just look at fucking Dracula, who now looks like a Tetsuya Nomura reject character;



AND EVEN HERE THEY ARE REUSING SHIT FROM OLDER GAMES. They are reusing the fucking zombies from LoI and CoD on the PS2.

I can't imagine I'm saying this; Wii owners, congrats on getting a game even shittier than the PS2 games and the N64 games in the minds of most fans.

Oh, and no fucking wonder why Simon Belmont looks like Light from fucking Death Note; the same artist is involved.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, and no fucking wonder why Simon Belmont looks like Light from fucking Death Note; the same artist is involved.


Wow, fucking uncanny!  L is now confirmed as a secret character then. 

And Drac's big pimpin with all that damn gold.  But you are right, the game's visual design shouts out hints of Dissidia/KH flare (especially Alucard), belt buckles and all.  I mean, if it looks fluid, then more power to them, but I will admit this is rather out of left field.

EDIT:

Oh yeah.  This is from the same Nintendo Power.  It's a little teaser for next month's issue.



What could it be? O_O


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha @ "It's Mother 3. Just kidding." 

...

The bastards...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh wow.

I knew Nintendo of America trolled Mother fans but...

Shit, that isn't even on the level of trolling.

That is shitting on the entire fanbase.

In before they send even MORE mail about Mother 3.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 27, 2008)

They also seem to be trolling all those that believe the Kingdom Hearts 3 for the Wii rumors.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like Fire Emblem.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 27, 2008)

I say Golden Sun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 28, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Looks like Fire Emblem.



Good point in noticing that.

Fire Emblem DS was first shown when Kirby Super Star Ultra was. Nintendo of America has only talked about the latter game so far.

It could be the remake of Fire Emblem 1.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 28, 2008)

HAHAHA I GOT WII FIT!

And almost got kicked in the balls by my best friends wife for it.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 30, 2008)

Mayby it's hinting at a new LoZ that hopefully doesn't have the same gameplay.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

Link with a sniper rifle and packing a .45 while driving a tricked out motorcycle or car? Give him a green suit instead of a traditional green "hero's outfit"... although, the traditional one could work too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> HAHAHA I GOT WII FIT!
> 
> And almost got kicked in the balls by my best friends wife for it.



I'd kick you in the balls if you were happy that you bought a $90 hype pad.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 30, 2008)

I got Wii fit as well, the possibilities are endless with that and skate looks bad ass.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'd kick you in the balls if you were happy that you bought a $90 hype pad.



Actually, the thing is quite fun.

I actually got a good friend of mine a a Wii for his wedding.  His wife immediatly hunted down this game, and I got mine at the same time.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 2, 2008)

I got wii fit too and it is totally awsome. 

i already put off 2 pounds since i bought it.

and it is great fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

Clearer scans for Castlevania: Sludgement [new official name] have arisen.

For all of those hoping the ugly was due to the scan being poor; think again...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

As ugly as Dracula's design is, it's pure ballin.  All gold and fucking chest turrets. XD

And lol at Simon Yagami.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2008)

looks good goofy, I take it you like it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> looks good goofy, I take it you like it



I'd rather be force-fed copies of Castlevania Legends than say it looks good.

Dracula better shoot cannon balls, or better yet, the cries of fans from his...chest turrets?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> And lol at Simon Yagami.



Damnit you stole my joke!

lol Misa-Maria got in too...


----------



## Akira (Jul 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> As ugly as Dracula's design is, it's pure ballin.  All gold and fucking chest turrets. XD
> 
> And lol at Simon Yagami.



Screw that, wtf happened to Alucard?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Screw that, wtf happened to Alucard?



SephicardAluroth!? 

lol I have that Nintendo Power and Simon really does look so much like Light it's scary...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Screw that, wtf happened to Alucard?



Maybe after all of that terrible yaoi based off of him, it merged into his core?

That or the artist really loves him some Sephy-kun.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Clearer scans for Castlevania: Sludgement [new official name] have arisen.
> 
> For all of those hoping the ugly was due to the scan being poor; think again...
> 
> ...


Like out of all types castlevania can be in, who in the fuck would wanna see this series in a fighter?  

This is like seeing Final Fantasy in a racing game. Doesn't work


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> This is like seeing Final Fantasy in a racing game. Doesn't work


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

YOU'RE A GOD, DS!!!


EDIT BY GOOFS; I SAW WUT U DID THAR DS, AND I DID RIKE IT.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2008)

GameSpot  - 4/10

my point exactly


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2008)

^ Gamespot is trustworthy once again ?!@?@??3


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 2, 2008)

No, but that game does indeed suck. 

Crazy's point is correct, of all the things to do with the Castlevania series making a 3D fighter was the most random, silly, and completely out-of-touch-with-players decision possible. They shoulda just whored Simon into Soul Calibur IV...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> No, but that game does indeed suck.
> 
> Crazy's point is correct, of all the things to do with the Castlevania series making a 3D fighter was the most random, silly, and completely out-of-touch-with-players decision possible. They shoulda just whored Simon into Soul Calibur IV...



Well, I know what my first custom character is going to be.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Gamespot is trustworthy once again ?!@?@??3



Ign - 5/10
gameinformer - 6/10
OPM - 6/10

Need i go on 

@nmaster - Well atleast whoring them out in a good game is better then a bad one 

I'd rather see a 3D action game, done RIGHT


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, I know what my first custom character is going to be.


Simon Pegg!? 



crazymtf said:


> @nmaster - Well atleast whoring them out in a good game is better then a bad one



Agreed. Besides, Soul Calibur has become synonymous with whores anyways.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Clearer scans for Castlevania: Sludgement [new official name] have arisen.
> 
> For all of those hoping the ugly was due to the scan being poor; think again...
> 
> ...



OMG this game looks so good... i can't wait to play it.

imagine using alucard sword with the wii-mote... damn

between this and the star wars lightsaber game, i don't see any other fighting game worthy of mention this year


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> OMG this game looks so good... i can't wait to play it.
> 
> imagine using alucard sword with the wii-mote... damn
> 
> between this and the star wars lightsaber game, i don't see any other fighting game worthy of mention this year



You know, I see why you have so much neg rep now.

It looks..good? Do you do acid off of a moose's asshole in order to like the game? Not a single person on the Castlevania Dungeon has any hopes for the game, and you come off like it will be an AAA title that will kick the shit out of Kid Icarus and whatever the hell Nintendo has coming. Hell, this game isn't on the same tier as any competent fighting game on the 360 and PS3. And this is coming from someone who can't STAND Soul Caliber for the most part.

That last sentence really made me think I am an epileptic.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

Goofy dont bother, He says anything that supports a nintendo game or system. Ive never seen him say anyhing bad about nintendo. Alls he does is give a sentence answer saying "awesome" "Cool"

Xbox and Ps3 places "looks stupid" "eww gay" etc..


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

Akuma's right. He loves anything nintendo but unlike Nmaster he gives no other console a chance.


----------



## Akira (Jul 3, 2008)

As Crazy and Akuma have mentioned, don't waste your time on this Goofy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2008)

Roger, I shant not.

Tis such a terrible night for a curse, indeed ;___;

..Oh, the sun is still up. Nevermind.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2008)

To wipe my tears of the Wii "Castlevania", some good news.

Wario Land: Shake It looks fucking awesome.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Akuma's right. He loves anything nintendo but unlike Nmaster he gives no other console a chance.


pek



Goofy Titan said:


> Wario Land: Shake It looks fucking awesome.



OMG that has such an awesome SNES sidescroller feel to it...


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 4, 2008)

z0mg, Wario Land Shake may just become my favorite Wii game 

Loving getting new side scrollers, ones that are actually looking good


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 4, 2008)

Wario Land Shake exhibits the kind of cleanness and beauty I expect from a 2D sidescroller in a modern 3D era. Put differently, it looks HAWT. Definitely keeping an eye on that one.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 4, 2008)

July 24th is now marked on my Calendar. I haven't played a decent side scroller in ages so really loooking forward to that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> OMG that has such an awesome SNES sidescroller feel to it...



Thank the fact the people behind the Mystical Ninja games on the SNES are doing this, then ;3

Oh, and they did Castlevania: Circle of the Moon.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Thank the fact the people behind the Mystical Ninja games on the SNES are doing this, then ;3
> 
> Oh, and they did Castlevania: Circle of the Moon.



I came.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

That new Wario game looks pretty good, gonna give me something to get the dust off my Wii. Well, that and NMH which I have yet to complete.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 5, 2008)

Wario land looks good  and lol saria seems to have a role in a new franchise.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 9, 2008)

*What do u think?*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFoEi1GClpQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ok somebody sell me this game.

News: Capcom Announce Captain Rainbow!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted by Mark Lee - Jul 9th 2008 09:57  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Capcom unleash a new Wii title, read on for information and a trailer!

Surprise! It appears that Capcom weren't entirely content with the recent revelations of the Wii exclusive titles Spyborgs and Mega Man 9, as we're being treated to one more original, and completely unexpected, title.

Apparently developed by Skip, (creators of the Chibi-Robo series and the multiplayer-only Bakushow for the DS) little is known about Captain Rainbow apart from the information seen in the following video. Featuring what looks to be a more realistic and hyperactive Birdo providing the commentary, the game takes on a comic book style starring a man who has the ability to morph into the titular superhero, Captain Rainbow, and POW! THWACK! and KABLAM! your way through a wacky cel-shaded world.

I still don't understand why I go to Gamefags. 75% of the users are morons. They are all hype for this game. To me this game has.  Looks like another one of those games that gets a ton of praise and hype on the internet, but ends up selling 7 copies.

We all know that companies take chances when it comes to Nintendo games. Since Gameplay has been Nintendo mainstay, but sooner or later a game will come. That no one will get because of the way it's presented. The game may be cool, but no US gamer will buy it. Naruto Forum Gamers. Please tell me i'm wrong. Explain to me how this game will do well here. Why we deserve this and not a new Project Number 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2008)

..The fuck is that?

I think Capcom is growing a bit tired at making awesome games and having them fail on Nintendo systems, while the rushed works are some of their best sellers.

I'm looking at you, shitty Umbrella Chronicles for being more successful than Zack & Wiki.

Besides, that game SCREAMS Japan-only.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

Captain Rainbow himself looks pretty funny, but I have a feeling this will be average, not that it'll ever come out over here.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 9, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..The fuck is that?
> 
> I think Capcom is growing a bit tired at making awesome games and having them fail on Nintendo systems, while the rushed works are some of their best sellers.
> 
> I'm looking at you, shitty Umbrella Chronicles for being more successful than Zack & Wiki.



I feel you! I been arguing with those dam Gamefagers for a hour now. Ya the game may be great, but if this comes to the US. I will not sell for shit!!! It seems like Capcom only plan was to give us Resident Evil Ports. This and Spyborg! Capcom i'll take a port of DMC please something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I been arguing with those dam Gamefagers for a hour now.



This is the same site that thinks Kingdom Hearts II is one of the best games ever made.

And the same site that thinks Dimps...has made some of the best Sonic games ever. And thinks Sonic Rush has AAA+ level design.

Also the same site that has retarded fanboys in every fucking section of the site.

You'd be better off arguing with brain-dead midgets who all have fetishes for armpit hair than Gamefags users.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 9, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> This is the same site that thinks Kingdom Hearts II is one of the best games ever made.
> 
> And the same site that thinks Dimps...has made some of the best Sonic games ever. And thinks Sonic Rush has AAA+ level design.
> 
> ...



I know I know. It's like watching Reality TV. You know it's ASS, but u can't help yourself.

I want to apologise to Capcom. The site I got my info from made a mistake, and just change it. This is Nintendo work all the way.
So the odds are this will not be coming over here. Just like that Tingle game.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 9, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I know I know. It's like watching Reality TV. You know it's ASS, but u can't help yourself.




I want to apologise to Capcom. The site I got my info from made a mistake, and just change it. This is Nintendo work all the way.
So the odds are this will not be coming over here. Just like that Tingle game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2008)

I will buy Captain Rainbow.  Fuck yeah!

And I was gonna say it wasn't from Capcom because I really can't think of any game that Birdo appeared in outside of a Nintendo licensed product.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFoEi1GClpQ[/YOUTUBE]



Lol wtf is that?

I looks...well uh, humorous to say the least.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> And I was gonna say it wasn't from Capcom because I really can't think of any game that Birdo appeared in outside of a Nintendo licensed product.



I thought that was Birdo too, in my opinion


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> I thought that was Birdo too, in my opinion



I mean, what else can it be?


----------



## MueTai (Jul 9, 2008)

All I have is SSBB and Mario Galaxy and I love them both, but I want to buy some more games. I'm hesitant on Mario Kart Wii because all my college friends like the N64 one better, so I'd be pretty mad if I spent the money on MK Wii and nobody wanted to play it with me.  

What good RPG games are there? I've caught wind of some games I heard were good; No More Heros, Zack and Wiki, Okami. Are these RPGs, and are they worth the buy?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2008)

None are RPGs, but all are worth it.  Since you obviously haven't played the PS2 version of Okami, give the Wii one a try.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I mean, what else can it be?



That is true


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 9, 2008)

MueTai said:


> All I have is SSBB and Mario Galaxy and I love them both, but I want to buy some more games. I'm hesitant on Mario Kart Wii because all my college friends like the N64 one better, so I'd be pretty mad if I spent the money on MK Wii and nobody wanted to play it with me.
> 
> What good RPG games are there? I've caught wind of some games I heard were good; No More Heros, Zack and Wiki, Okami. Are these RPGs, and are they worth the buy?



The new Tales of Symphonia came out...in Japan. I hear it's not as long as the original unfortunately.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I mean, what else can it be?



I bet they call it something parodying Birdo, like Bobbo or something stupid.

Or it could just be Street Fighter's Dan in a costume.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh wow, why am I not surprised it's  doing Castlevania Judgement's character design? Haha, I guess that should have been obvious from Simon Yagami... 

Mega Man 9 Trailer:


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2008)

^There he is, the little blue man himself.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 12, 2008)

Got my Wii a few weeks ago and have absolutely loved it. Brawl and Mario Kart Wii have been loads of fun. 

Still have many other games that I want to buy for it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Oh wow, why am I not surprised it's  doing Castlevania Judgement's character design? Haha, I guess that should have been obvious from Simon Yagami...



We went over that already mah boi.

I myself am not a Death Note fan, and I can clearly, honestly state that Obata's designs are quite possibly the worst Castlevania has ever seen.

Next to the mobile game, anyway.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Got my Wii a few weeks ago and have absolutely loved it. Brawl and Mario Kart Wii have been loads of fun.
> 
> Still have many other games that I want to buy for it.



That's is great  I also enjoy the Wii and its games... now I just need some Virtual Console games soon


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Hows the chocobo or however you spell it? I hear it's actually really fun. It's rougelike which i learned means once you die you gotta do it all over again. Kinda a drag but it sounds still fun. so what does everyone who's played it think of it?


----------



## 64palms (Jul 13, 2008)

While I admit that Twilight Princess isn't the greatest in some ways, I does not suck.
I just beat it, and I quite loved it.

Somehow, my favorite parts of the game are where you have to fight out of the Twilight.
Midna was right, twilight is fun.

The Twilight Kingdom ain't so hot though.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 14, 2008)

Wii Motion Plus

No wonder nintendo is the master of innovation and gameplay.

Can't wait for the gamplay implementations for this device.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Wii Motion Plus
> 
> No wonder nintendo is the master of innovation and gameplay.
> 
> Can't wait for the gamplay implementations for this device.





wut?


----------



## Jaga (Jul 14, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Wii Motion Plus
> 
> No wonder nintendo is the master of innovation and gameplay.
> 
> Can't wait for the gamplay implementations for this device.



lol.. love how nintendo came out with a new motion accessory before microsoft could announce their first


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling they'll charge a ridiculous amount of money for it. And it will STILL sell.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Because it will. Watch it costs 40 bucks... prolly 25.

The controller is gonna end up equalling the system price


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Because it will. Watch it costs 40 bucks... prolly 25.
> 
> The controller is gonna end up equalling the system price



Don't care. 1:1 motion sensing + New Ippo Boxing Game+Online Play=FUND THAT SHIT NOW.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Wii Motion Plus
> 
> No wonder nintendo is the master of innovation and gameplay.
> 
> Can't wait for the gamplay implementations for this device.



Post of the day, right here.

Certainly not for quality purposes, of course.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> Don't care. 1:1 motion sensing + New Ippo Boxing Game+Online Play=FUND THAT SHIT NOW.



QFT


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

The Big N can steal some thunder if the come with it tomorrow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> The Big N can steal some thunder if the come with it tomorrow.



If it is anything like last year, they will leave E3 with a big F.

Clearly, the F is for Fail, not Fantastic.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> If it is anything like last year, they will leave E3 with a big F.
> 
> Clearly, the F is for Fail, not Fantastic.




That's my point. If they come with some games for Real Nintendo Fans. Also get on the ass of the 3rd Parties, and get more Madworld type games. Instead of the Party Shit, and Nintendo can have a great conference.

Don't forget they mention. We also are working on the Wii Limit space issue. Or just say we working on our Online system.
Either of these or all and Nintendo will have the best show.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> That's my point. If they come with some games for Real Nintendo Fans. Also get on the ass of the 3rd Parties, and get more Madworld type games. Instead of the Party Shit, and Nintendo can have a great conference.
> 
> Don't forget they mention. We also are working on the Wii Limit space issue. Or just say we working on our Online system.
> Either of these or all and Nintendo will have the best show.



Yes, but if you look at Nintendo now, I doubt they shall aim to appease the core, and shall get naked, tease the casuals.

*Especially* considering they hold mediocre games like Super Mario Sluggers and label them as games for the "core". Lawls.

Really, out of what I have heard from Nintendo so far [MotionPlus, Kid Icarus Wii, Animal Crossing Wii, Wario], only the latter even makes any notice to me. Not enough to save them if Sony pulls off a better show.

Talking about Brawl during their event didn't change the fact 98% of core gamers hated Nintendo's E3 07.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2008)

I really would like it if Nintendo would actually have their third party publishers quit being lazy asses and make some of the quality games I know it is capable of instead of their half-assed minigames, I was hoping to see The Conduit on E3 but oh well.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there a Geometry Wars game for the DS? and if there is, is it worth the money?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jul 15, 2008)

The bigest news I foresee in the Nintendo conference is the announcment of a new Zelda game, which will be nice.. but it will be nothing compared to the XB360's FFXIII and the PS3's FF7 remake (just a hunch of mine).


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think a new LoZ is gonna heppen


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> Is there a Geometry Wars game for the DS? and if there is, is it worth the money?



If you love Geo Wars, then yes it's worth the money.  It's both on the Wii and the DS.  Console gives you the multiple controls whereas you get to take it wherever you want on the DS.  They're essentially the same game with the exact same content though so it's your choice.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Once again Nintendo has a chance to steal the show and gain some respect. No one expects them to show anything of value. The Media and the average gamers believe Nintendo has sold out to the new era of casual gaming. Even us Fanboys feel worried after last years E3. That was full of WiiFit and not enough Brawl.

All Nintendo needs to do is show the games we expect. Aka Animal Crossing, Kid Icarus, Day of Crisis and Star Fox/FZero.

Then come with  a with surprises. New games that they been keeping quiet on.
Tell 3rd parties to stop fucking around!!!!!!!!
Finally address 1 of 3 Wii issues
Online aka improve it What about Voice Chat
Wii Storage space. When are we getting more room
VC New systems added better games each week.

If Nintendo can follow this plan they will have the best E3 conference. The question is will they.
I can dream a little dream.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

I found it for twenty bucks in game stop today and I was thinking about buying it but then I ended up buying Lost Odyssey and I reserved the special edition of Fallout 3 so ill go back tomorrow and hopefully they'll still have it


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Once again Nintendo has a chance to steal the show and gain some respect. No one expects them to show anything of value. The Media and the average gamers believe Nintendo has sold out to the new era of casual gaming. Even us Fanboys feel worried after last years E3. That was full of WiiFit and not enough Brawl.
> 
> All Nintendo needs to do is show the games we expect. Aka Animal Crossing, Kid Icarus, Diseater and Star Fox/FZero.
> 
> ...



You certainly have some huge dreams with that wishlist.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

^oh how I wish jodecid's dreams will come true 

I´m currently only looking forward to the Tale game ;___;


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Big annoucement!

Wii bike riding!
Wii Boat Riding!

And the biggest seller Wii Horse Riding!!! da Da dA!

I call it now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

I predict, more crappy third party party games with PS1 graphics but with innovative waggling of the remote

I do hope for something good, my wii has been collecting dust for months


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 15, 2008)

New attachment gives me hope they may just pull out one hell of a surprise...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I do hope for something good, my wii has been collecting dust for months



same here -______-

so far. a very cool console. but the worst console I´ve bought so far >__<


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Once again Nintendo has a chance to steal the show and gain some respect. No one expects them to show anything of value. The Media and the average gamers believe Nintendo has sold out to the new era of casual gaming. Even us Fanboys feel worried after last years E3. That was full of WiiFit and not enough Brawl.
> 
> All Nintendo needs to do is show the games we expect. Aka Animal Crossing, Kid Icarus, Day of Crisis and Star Fox/FZero.
> 
> ...




Ya forget I ever said that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nutsnuts
Nintendo aka We shit, piss, fart, rape, and steal from Nintendo Fanboys


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha, not even a whisper of your dreams has been fulfilled.

Would you say your nightmare occurred, then?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Haha, not even a whisper of your dreams has been fulfilled.
> 
> Would you say your nightmare occurred, then?



If anyone but them was running Nintendo then shit would happen.

Not in my worst nightmares was things this bad. More like a coma the living dead


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a new quote. You guys better copy and paste this.


I just used it on GoNintendo

Atari, Sega, Neo Geo, Turbo Graphic 16,and 3D0 are all laughing at Nintendo right now. They all had a better conference by not evening existing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2008)

Nintendo just wants to make some money, what's wrong with that?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Nintendo just wants to make some money, what's wrong with that?



Nothing! I have money. I have 3 Wiis how many Causal gamers going to buy 3 Wiis. None only the Hardcore. 1 Legit Wii, 1 import Wii, and 1 WiiBrew

Oh ya I'm about to start stealing some shit. To make up for the games I'm not buying.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 15, 2008)

MAD World looks good, nothing else..... Nintendo sucked alot this year.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Nothing! I have money. I have 3 Wiis how many Causal gamers going to buy 3 Wiis. None only the Hardcore. 1 Legit Wii, 1 import Wii, and 1 WiiBrew
> 
> Oh ya I'm about to starts stealing some shit. To make up for the games I'm not buying.



Very few people would buy three Wii's(unless they're flipping them for profit) 3 million casual gamers buy a Wii > a small amount of super hardcore gamers buying three Wiis.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 15, 2008)

*sigh* **


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 15, 2008)

I wasn't impressed at all by Nintendo's conference. I know what they are trying to do by appealing to other gamers, but the constant repition of "female gamers" just was there for an excuse.

In the end, I might end up checking out Animal Crossing for the first time for Wii since it's the only game that looked promising. Any opinions on Animal Crossing, as if it worth the buy would be helpful. Hopefully with new peripheral, other games will be made that show some promise.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Here guys.  Go watch a new Mad World trailer to ease the pain.

Smylex

Sega does what Nintendon't. LOL.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Fuck-awesome trailer. Thanks.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

NEED MORE GIFS


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 15, 2008)

Once I'm done with ToS2 and Animal Crossing, I might as well shove my Wii into my old toy box I haven't opened since 5TH GRADE.

I'm seriously pissed. I'm glad as hell I never sold my 360, I'm even considering a fucking PS3 at this point.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

We have a winner.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

I stole it. Got it from NeoGAF.  = / Was worth it though.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Ya this thread is almost pointless now. Let's just keep adding funny gifs of Nintendo's new monster. Mech-A-Neck!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL to funny!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn! Wii motion plus is going to kick some serious ass. I really hope red steel 2 uses it and a star wars game. I am really pumped for that.


animal Crossing, GTA DS?!?! , Wii motion plus, Madworld, and Call of Duty world at War makes me happy to have a Wii and DS!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Damn! Wii motion plus is going to kick some serious ass. I really hope red steel 2 uses it and a star wars game. I am really pumped for that.
> 
> 
> animal Crossing, GTA DS?!?! , Wii motion plus, Madworld, and Call of Duty world at War makes me happy to have a Wii and DS!



Lol only you and ninboy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

If non of you like 1 to 1 control then your all nuts. So many people bitched about "it does not feel like I'm doing it on screen " with red steel and what not, now you get it and ppl are mad? sheesh


----------



## Hyde (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If non of you like 1 to 1 control then your all nuts. So many people bitched about "it does not feel like I'm doing it on screen " with red steel and what not, now you get it and ppl are mad? sheesh



MotionPlus and WiiSpeak nearly made me piss my pants...

Nearly...


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Damn! Wii motion plus is going to kick some serious ass. I really hope red steel 2 uses it and a star wars game. I am really pumped for that.
> 
> 
> animal Crossing, GTA DS?!?! , Wii motion plus, Madworld, and Call of Duty world at War makes me happy to have a Wii and DS!


Yup, a lot of potential for something the Wii should have been at launch.  Too bad they showed nothing good for motion plus yet.

CoD WaW looks atrocious on Wii and I'm not basing that on graphics.  Animal Crossing is just more AC.  Madworld maybe, but man are those textures hurting my eyes.  GTADS might be alright.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If non of you like 1 to 1 control then your all nuts. So many people bitched about "it does not feel like I'm doing it on screen " with red steel and what not, now you get it and ppl are mad? sheesh



Lol red steel bad parts weren't only the control. 

And they just showed it, no games yet with it. Let's wait.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yup, a lot of potential for something the Wii should have been at launch.  Too bad they showed nothing good for motion plus yet.




The sword play from wii sports resort alone is what I wanted to see. Put a lightsaber in there and I'm game.




> CoD WaW looks atrocious on Wii and I'm not basing that on graphics.


 Then what are you basing it on? Because thats all it was a graphical trailer. 



> Animal Crossing is just more AC.


Well i just only watched the conference. the only thing new is the voice  which reminds me that the DS game was the first online game for nintendo and this is their first voice lol. 

Sending messages to other than the Wii is nice but I think there is alot more to the game than what they told. so the show floor should be interesting.



> Madworld maybe, but man are those textures hurting my eyes.



Ah that sucks, going to miss out I think. Seems quite a few publications are quite happen from what they can tell so far. 



> GTADS might be alright.



I'm going to touch people to death


----------



## Hyde (Jul 15, 2008)

Isn't "touching things" your favorite, Ssj3Goku?


----------



## MueTai (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait, can the new MotionPlus be used with old games too? I want to buy Zack & Wiki and Okami, which both seem to make heavy use of the Wii remotes, but should I wait until the MP comes out? Because I hear Okami and Z&W have their moments where the Wii remote doesn't register, kinda like in Wii boxing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Wait, can the new MotionPlus be used with old games too? I want to buy Zack & Wiki and Okami, which both seem to make heavy use of the Wii remotes, but should I wait until the MP comes out? Because I hear Okami and Z&W have their moments where the Wii remote doesn't register, kinda like in Wii boxing.



Probably not because the game will have to be developed for that device. 

Ya I know that sucks because alot of games already out would be much better. But still its nice that its finnaly here.




@hyde
 

maybe


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Goku I'm one of the biggest Nintendo Fanboys you will ever meet. Even after that show I have to step back and look at what I'm supporting.

Ya the 1.1 is cool, and now WiiSpeak.

We should had voice chat like yesterday. Also 1.1 would have been alot better if Punch Out was the game to demo it. The Ski game should have been a new WaveRace not another demo. Nintendo starting to make Wii games using SNES budgets. Instead of Wii Budgets to make Wii Games. Everything they showed could have been on the Gamecube expect for the fact you need a controller. So why didn't they just add a Wiimote to the Gamecube?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

^ I can see your point, remember that he did say (Iwata) the zelda and mario team are busy working on games (Traditional games). 

I look at nintendo supporting two demographics and even if we only get little bits those little bits tend to be pretty good to most people. 


about your gamecube theory, the gamecube did not have an internal design for online play nor was it built to really do it (yes they had an adapter but the whole structure was not there). But I see why people are displeased that they are not focusing on the hardcore as much and from a a buisness prespective can you blame them? wii sports sold over 3 million in Japan already (its not packaged), Wii fit is over 3 million world wide (I like the balance board). 

I just look at them for new gameplay excitement and they are devliering that for me with Motion PLus and Animal Crossing (Wii speak).


People have to realize that the Wii was built to give different experience through peripherals and for the hardcore acts as  a second console towards a 360 or Ps3. Hence why I enjoy being a Wii60 owner, I get my gameplay fixes and hardcore favorites all in one.


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Damn! Wii motion plus is going to kick some serious ass. I really hope red steel 2 uses it and a star wars game. I am really pumped for that.
> 
> 
> animal Crossing, GTA DS?!?! , Wii motion plus, Madworld, and Call of Duty world at War makes me happy to have a Wii and DS!



You sound so much like that other guy who dickrides Nintendo it isn't even funny.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 15, 2008)

Wii MotionPlus has the potential to be the coolest thing in the industry.

Too bad Nintendo's stiffy-for-casual-gamers marketing decided to demo it with fucking Wii Sports 2...


----------



## MueTai (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Probably not because the game will have to be developed for that device.
> 
> Ya I know that sucks because alot of games already out would be much better. But still its nice that its finnaly here.



Damn.  Oh well guess that means I could go buy the games today then...

If I were to buy one game today, which sounds best:
No More Heroes
Okami
Zack & Wiki


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Wii MotionPlus has the potential to be the coolest thing in the industry.
> 
> Too bad Nintendo's stiffy-for-casual-gamers marketing decided to demo it with fucking Wii Sports 2...



Disappointed by something Nintendo did? I thought I'd never seen the day *Takes a picture*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Calm down... secret conferences this week, etc, etc.  But really, you have to admit that press conference was a poor showing.

Para ejemplo (sp)...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh Robbie Drums, you wild man you.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If non of you like 1 to 1 control then your all nuts. So many people bitched about "it does not feel like I'm doing it on screen " with red steel and what not, now you get it and ppl are mad? sheesh



People are mad because no GAMES were worth noting. Only add-ons. Exactly like last year. And people didn't like that then, either.

Don't mention GTA DS at all. for all we know, it could be like GTA Advance, and I would easily avoid the game if it was.

It's sad to say the game with the most interest at Nintendo's event only had a logo shown, isn't it?

Oh, besides add-ons, and the giraffe soccer mom, the drum guy took the cake. No games were the winner at their event.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm all gravy for 1:1 motion and Samurai Training, but they could have shown something meaty... like more Mad World footage or even Wario Land Shake.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I said that in the E3 thread.

They could have at least shown games they already announced. At least show something besides atrocious games.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 15, 2008)

Nintendo's lineup is actually quite amazing when you look at it. It's fucking stupid they ignored everything interesting on it. 

Now we need a Spaceworld.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

^ The mass media does not care for us geeks and otaku's 

@MueTai

Zack and wiki is 20 bucks but so is no more hero's..... IF your up for a interesting adventure get no more hero's but if you up for a challenge then get zack and wiki.

Okami is great to but the others are more important!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

> *  Miyamoto: New Zelda for Wii Progressing #1  *





> No big surprise. At E3 2008, Nintendo confirmed (very vaguely) that the Mario and Zelda teams had reassembled, but offered no further details. But when we sat down with Shigeru Miyamoto this week, he elaborated on situation, absolutely confirmed that a new Wii Zelda is underway, and suggested that it will see some fundamental changes.
> 
> "The Zelda team in particular always works on Zelda titles. The core members of the Zelda team have for a very long time now been focused on Zelda games, and continue to focus on Zelda games, so they are hard at work and working away," Miyamoto said. "And then, of course, we have the DS Zelda team as well, so even there we're having some switching of people in and out where the DS team is mixing in with the Wii team and working on the Wii version."
> 
> ...






Wii motion plus, futuristic zelda, 1 to 1 sword fighting. I'm game.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii motion plus, futuristic zelda, 1 to 1 sword fighting. I'm game.



New Zelda for the wii, yay, and while the option of playing it in first person intrigues me , I hope they give an option to opt between third and First person. also yay for new Conduit gameplay footage. What is the wii's complete lineup since they didn't they didn't really reveal anything in regards to games.

edit: The Futuristic zelda was an april fool's joke.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Miyamoto has turned into Kira "Death Note"
Years being called one or maybe the greatiest gamer designer alive. He has lost his mind.

Check IGN or complete articile
E3 2008: What About Wave Race and 1080?
Miyamoto says that for the time being he's more concentrated on broadening the audience.
by Matt Casamassina
July 15, 2008 - Wii Fit features a snowboarding game. Wii Sports Resort, meanwhile, boasts a very Wave Race inspired jet-ski option. But what about the classic Nintendo IPs that started it all? Of course, we're referring to 1080 Snowboarding and Wave Race respectively. When asked whether or not we would see the return of these major franchises, Nintendo's legendary producer, Shigeru Miyamoto, indicated that while he's currently more focused on broadening the audience, such a possibility hasn't been ruled out. 

"Well, of course I worked on both 1080 and Wave Rave, so on the one hand I think it's very difficult for me to say, but I think that form in which we present the snowboarding game [in Wii Fit] and the power cruising game in Wii Sports Resort is something that's going to appeal to a much broader audience. *And really, what I'm trying to do is find a way to bring these interactive experiences to as many people as possible," he said. "So I think for the time being I'm probably going to focus my attention on more of that, *but if I find something that's particularly interesting or a way to take that and develop it into a much richer experience, I can't say that I'm not going 
to do that." 


He rather makes demos instead of complete games with the same control and gameplay.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

*THe good old days!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98VjTbC4gC4[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry for the double post. Where were you when this happened.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Miyamoto has turned into Kira "Death Note"
> Years being called one or maybe the greatiest gamer designer alive. He has lost his mind.
> 
> Check IGN or complete articile
> ...



What he's doing makes sense from a marketing stand point, I'll give them that since there is alot more money to be made by the casual than the tiny in comparison hardcore if there wasn't any money to be made then we wouldn't see microsoft trying to aim for their little jackpot. But no he hasn't lost interest in making full on games, there'd be no smash bros, mario, zelda, and metroid though I really hate the fact that it seems we've been tossed aside and have to hope for something good from third parties who do half-assed jobs anyway.

And lol at the screaming fanboy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Myiamoto if you read the rest of the statement does not give up on what he has done for years. Myaimoto's games have always been out going beyond the hardcore, no real shock he is talking like that now.

also that video was 3 years into the GC's life and we are in the second for Wii


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

No that's just A nice E3 moment. I bet if you get some video form this year. People will be screaming, but they will be using 4 letter words. Beginning with F,and S.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought you'd already be playing with 1:1 since launch. 'ckin L.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii motion plus, futuristic zelda, 1 to 1 sword fighting. I'm game.



Sounds like some good info was given after the whole press conference. I'm just curious how other games will take advantage of the the Wii motion plus. If it's only sword fighting that might get old fast.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

> *E3 2008: MotionPlus the new Wii Remote Standard
> Will all future Wii remotes feature the new technology?
> by Matt Casamassina
> *
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Miyamoto has turned into Kira "Death Note"
> Years being called one or maybe the greatiest gamer designer alive. He has lost his mind.
> 
> He rather makes demos instead of complete games with the same control and gameplay.



Dude.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

And bump for some interesting news...

Dead Rising confirmed for the Wii (Famitsu)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2008)

I love reggie's reaction on the angry gamers

"What? you say we aren't thinking of hard core gamers? we announced animal crossing! and what about GTAS?"

two games just doesn't make me happy nintendo, especially when one is a gamecube game with better online


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> And bump for some interesting news...
> 
> Dead Rising confirmed for the Wii (Famitsu)



0_0! Damn! and I loved this game on Xbox 360, I'm so getting it for wii now!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

New screenshots. 


*Spoiler*: _Note_ 



Uploaded them myself from Wiitalia. I could've hotlinked them, but I'm saving bandwidth this way. I am unfortunately limited to 10 images per post. 






*Spoiler*: _Wario Land: The Shake Dimension_


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

Continued: 


*Spoiler*: _Mad World_ 





Most, if not all, are from the trailer:


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Conduit_ 





There are more screens, but I only these were interesting, in my oponion: 

















*Spoiler*: _Samba Di Amigo_ 









Bunch more here.





Triple post can't be helped. Deal with it.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

New Nintendo game at today's Nintendo private conf ?In a few hours, Nintendo could unveil a new game during a private conference at E3 2008. We are very optimistic on this one, because this kind of conference often hides great announcements at Nintendo. This was the case two years ago with the same roundtable for Super Smash Bros. Brawl for Wii which was unveiled (one of my best moments at E3). We are covering this event, so we should have the answer soon.
From GameKyo aka Jeux_france

So is this where Punch Out may turn up or even something else?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

Nobody knows. Wait, and you shall see. = /


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> New Nintendo game at today's Nintendo private conf ?In a few hours, Nintendo could unveil a new game during a private conference at E3 2008. We are very optimistic on this one, because this kind of conference often hides great announcements at Nintendo. This was the case two years ago with the same roundtable for Super Smash Bros. Brawl for Wii which was unveiled (one of my best moments at E3). We are covering this event, so we should have the answer soon.
> From GameKyo aka Jeux_france
> 
> So is this where Punch Out may turn up or even something else?



No, it'll be Wii Marketing, where you learn to market games to people who are not watching your event.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> No, it'll be Wii Marketing, where you learn to market games to people who are not watching your event.



LOL! I'm trying to have hope here after yesterday's Rim Job! 
Your making it hard! 

Maybe they just put some stuff together after reading forum threads last night. Looking across the web to notice that everyone thinks they are on crack, or complete retards!


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

*Go Nintendo Hands on Conduit*

E3 impressions - The Conduit
Go Nintendo
July 16th, 2008 
The Conduit was the very first game I demoed at E3, and it remained the highlight right to the end of the day. I cant tell you which I liked morethe actual game, or the passion from the guys at High Voltage. I cant stress enough that these guys are true Wii fans and gamersjust like you and I. They dont get why third parties dont deliver AAA content to the Wii. They know that platform can do so much more than what is currently available. They love the casual/expanded audience, but they want core reasons to play the Wii too. There is no doubt that these guys know what they are doing, and want to bring you the best FPS experience on the Wii. After getting eyes/hands-on with the game today, High Voltage is more than delivering on the promises theyve made.

Lets talk graphics, shall we? There is no competition when it comes to visual presentation in The Conduit. Right now, I would say that Galaxy is the benchmark for great Wii graphics. The Conduit is a very different type of game, and the style means that the visuals are much different. Having said that, this title has to be the best looking game Ive seen on the platformperiod. The screenshots look great, the trailers are fantastic, but actually seeing it with your own two eyes makes things even better. I was no longer looking at things through rose-tinted glasses. I was looking at the game, right in-front of mea first person account. The Conduit really makes you realize just how absolutely lazy developers are with their Wii games. I was annoyed with third parties before, but The Conduit looks so good that itll make you sick over third party support thus far.

One element that bleeds into the game from graphics to gameplay and everything else is detail. High Voltage is treating everything with extreme care, and it shows. No matter how minor the detail, they are pouring a ton of work into it. Thats because they understand that little things can make for a big impact. Take this little bit, for instance. The sight on your sniper scope reflects the game world around you, in real-time. Walk up to a car, and youll see the car. Face your back to a building, and check it out in the scope reflection. You can even point the gun at the ground, and in the scope reflection, youll see the cloud patterns movingonce again, in real-time. This is the passion that is going into every facet of the game.

One of the highlights of my playtime was checking out the various weapons. I watched a playthrough first, and then jumped in for my own try. The weapons that were in the playtest ranged from typical FPS fodder to some ridiculous alien techand I mean that in a good way. There is one gun that shoots a homing shot thats guided by your pointer. Its almost too much fun to shoot a shot down the street, and then have it curve in and hit an enemy out of nowhere. While that gun is great, my favorite was yet another alien weapon. This one had an attack that I havent seen in any other game. It shoots some sort of ammo that literally wraps around whatever it hits, and continues on that path. The team demoed the weapon by shooting it at a lamp post, and the shot wrapped around the post and spun in circles. Neat, but why would you want that? Well, say you have an enemy that is around a corner. You could aim at that corner, shoot, and have the shot attach and whip around the corner to take out the enemy. Tell me that that isnt awesome.

As far as game controls go, things are still being worked onbut it doesnt even matter. While the team is still nailing down some preset control schemes, the player will be able to map anything they want to any button. You want the joypad to bash, thats just fine. You want to fire with the 2 button, go for it. Fully customizable controls, and you make the scheme that works for you. On top of that, you also get to mess with the controller sensitivity and bounding box until your hearts content. Make the bounding box as big as your TV screen, or as tiny as your crosshair. For those that loved the controls in Metroid Prime 3 or Medal of Honor: Heroes II, The Conduit takes the best parts from both and one-ups them. Its exactly the type of thing we wanted to see.

I played with one of the preset schemes, and I had no trouble at all jumping right in. Jumping, turning, bashing, shootingall second nature as soon as I picked up the controllers. Everything was extremely responsive, and felt more than comfortable. Theres even a lock-on that you can activate if you are looking for more of a Metroid Prime-like experience. Of course, its up to you if you want to use that. One of the cool benefits you get from locking on is the ability to see how far away the enemy is, as well as his health. A little display pops up to let you know just what the distance is between you and the enemy, and a bar represents the health. 

Of course, the game is far from being optimized, but The Conduit already puts so many retail Wii games to shame. There are titles that have already shipped that dont run a fraction as well as The Conduit does. There was one instance where the game dipped just a hair below 30 FPS, and the team automatically apologized. They didnt try to hide it, they went back and showed the frame dip again. Of course, they said that they arent done getting the game to that 30FPS level, but the final game will without a doubt ship at 30 FPS all the way through. They even said that if they can get a higher framerate out of it, then thats what they will do. Once again, this little bit of my playtest showed me just how dedicated the team is.

We got into a little talk about multiplayer as well. The High Voltage gang already has 16 player multiplayer up-and running. Right now, they are dedicating a ton of their time to making the multiplayer what it needs to be. Creating modes, levels, and all that good stuff. The same amount of detail is going into the multiplayer as is the single player. We can expect every single gun from the single-player campaign, so get ready to blast the hell out of your opponents from around corners. High Voltage knows what theyve promised for multiplayer, and they also know what we expect. They have zero plans to let us down.

With The Conduit, High Voltage is proving that the Wii can do some amazing things. You wouldnt think it from the third party landscape out there. Really, High Voltage is the dream team we were hoping for. A truly dedicated group of programmers that know what the core is crying out for. They are Wii fans, and they know the Wii can play home to some truly amazing titles. Their hard work is something that is rare with third partieswhich is a huge shame. Every developer should take such pride in their products. High Voltage is working their ass off to deliver the experience they know that we wantand they want it too.

Ill end with a little bit of conversation that came up in our elevator ride down to the hotel lobby. We got into talking about publishers, and while High Voltage wouldnt give me a name, they had a truly horrible story to tell. *One publisher they approached outright told them that they didnt understand why High Voltage was making the game. They thought the project was great, but had no idea who they were trying to sell to. After saying that, the publishers said that they wanted to turn the game into a $20 project, and crap it out for a holiday release. Yes, the publisher really  said crap it out. *Seriously, how disheartening is that?

Whether you like FPS titles or not, you should pay attention to High Voltage. The Conduit is set to upstage almost all third parties on Wii. When the game hits, and if the sales are there, it will start the countdown clock for third party garbage. High Voltage is a team for you, the core gamer. They want to bring you that kick-ass experience that youve been waiting for. Take interest in the game or notjust appreciate and acknowlege what High Voltage is trying to do. They arent just making an FPS game, they are trying to change the state of Wii support for the core gamer.

*It's so sad the industry see the Wii as a Quick Cash Machine and doesn't take the Wii seriously. I can forgive Nintendo for making the games they make. They at least have some kind of new gameplay or style to them. These 3rd Parties need their asses kicked.*


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> LOL! I'm trying to have hope here after yesterday's Rim Job!
> Your making it hard!
> 
> Maybe they just put some stuff together after reading forum threads last night. Looking across the web to notice that everyone thinks they are on crack, or complete retards!



You never know, he DID find out that we said he sucked at music...


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

Hihi.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Hihi.



Did anyone besides me notice that his name is "Ravi"?

Everybody calls him "Robbie," for some reason...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2008)

More like Rave Drummer.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> More like Rave Drummer.



Oh you guise...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Oh you guise...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anybody have the one of her swallowing a puppy?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder did she get online last night, and see how she is the joke of gaming.
Mech-A-Neck with Wrist Braking Action. 

I won't be surprise if she quits. Not being able to handle the wrath of Video Game Fanboys.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree if she saw this she'd probably do that, in my opinion... I bet her son would be embarrased by this too I think


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I wonder did she get online last night, and see how she is the joke of gaming.
> Mech-A-Neck with Wrist Braking Action.
> 
> I won't be surprise if she quits. Not being able to handle the wrath of Video Game Fanboys.



She wasn't trying to appeal to the fanboys, she was trying to appeal to people that lack penises, like women...


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Video of Castlevania Judgement.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Nintendo Private Conference starting. Check you favorite site for a live blog.

On stage there are two large LCDs, four Wiis, four chairs, a bunch of Remotes and Nunchuks, a drum stool, and a Balance Board. Begin the rampant speculation!

Update
Nothing new here. AC, WSR and Wmusic again.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

How long will it last?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

I think a 1:30. Just finished AC now playing WiiSports Resort.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 16, 2008)

Mad world looks like it might give me a seizure.

I'm just not feelin the black and white.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

According to one of the liveblogs I'm checking out...



> 7:31 Staff from Wave Race 64 are working on the waterskiing game from Wii Sports Resort. Yeguchi was the director of that game. The team is going to create a game that "surpasses Wave Race," according to Yeguchi. Miyamoto adds that it will "exceed Wave Race in depth."



BRING IT!!!



> Miyamoto and Yeguchi address a question about "core gamers" and whether or not these games will appeal to them. In a nutshell, they respond that they hope anyone will enjoy these games, and that a "core gamer" is someone that enjoys games, regardless of genre, as long as they're good. *"We're making Pikmin."*


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> According to one of the liveblogs I'm checking out...
> 
> 
> 
> BRING IT!!!



Pikmin 3...

Get over here, right now.

When is Nintendo going to make an announcement so brick-shittingly awesome that we'll shit bricks?

That couch boxing game, electric superhero game, MKvDC game, and Street Fighter game look pretty cool, though...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 16, 2008)

Hopefully they will make it better than pikmin 2 - _-


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Pikmin 2 was pro ;3  Probably just because I never played Pikmin 1 to completion, but I enjoyed it more than I though I would.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 16, 2008)

Pikmin 3 is something I knew was coming out considering the fanbase it has.  I want games that are shockers like SSBB was in E3'06 and my MOTHER 1+2=3 for Nintendo DS.  If they can port Chrono Trigger, they can port the whole MOTHER series.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 17, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Pikmin 3 is something I knew was coming out considering the fanbase it has.  I want games that are shockers like SSBB was in E3'06 and my MOTHER 1+2=3 for Nintendo DS.  If they can port Chrono Trigger, they can port the whole MOTHER series.



Porting Mother would be awesome, i never really got to play those games. making them portable would be great.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 17, 2008)

I guess....Nintendo....likes being a douchebag....


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Pikmin 3 is something I knew was coming out considering the fanbase it has.  I want games that are shockers like SSBB was in E3'06 and my MOTHER 1+2=3 for Nintendo DS.  If they can port Chrono Trigger, they can port the whole MOTHER series.


Your right that Pikmin 3 wasn't surprising, but then you say Brawl was?  I'm pretty sure Melee had more of a fanbase then the Pikmin series lol...

So you want Nintendo to be as much of a whorish company as Square has become?  You seem like a big enough fan of the games to have already played the existing games through (maybe multiple times), so why not ask for *new* Mother games instead?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> So you want Nintendo to be as much of a whorish company as Square has become?  You seem like a big enough fan of the games to have already played the existing games through (maybe multiple times), so why not ask for *new* Mother games instead?



This just in: Mother 3... Mobile


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> This just in: Mother 3... Mobile



wait....moblie.  MOTHER ON MOBILE!?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 17, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Your right that Pikmin 3 wasn't surprising, but then you say Brawl was?  I'm pretty sure Melee had more of a fanbase then the Pikmin series lol...
> 
> So you want Nintendo to be as much of a whorish company as Square has become?  You seem like a big enough fan of the games to have already played the existing games through (maybe multiple times), so why not ask for *new* Mother games instead?



mother 3 never had a english version making it a completely new game in everything but japan


----------



## TheWon (Jul 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> According to one of the liveblogs I'm checking out...
> 
> 
> 
> BRING IT!!!



Well another site is reporting that they said this.
From Kombo.com
Bold words, from a bold man. Yeguch spoke up about Wii Sports: Resort at the small Nintendo conference on Wednesday night. 

He said that the team behind WaveRace 64 was behind some of the Jet-Ski action in Wii Sports: Resort. To add some extra boldness to that statement, Yeguchi threw in that they would be making the Jet-Ski section in Wii Sports: Resort better than the title for the 64. 

As I live and breathe. I'll be crazy excited to play that game if it's true.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2008)

Miyamoto on Nintendo's E3 presence said:
			
		

> I think that there’s probably one other element to it, and that’s that our view of how we use E3 has changed. For a very long time, E3 was an event where — and certainly Nintendo included — catered specifically to the core gamer. Now we look at more … an opportunity for us to introduce new concepts and new types of play that we intend to bring to the broader audience, particularly because of the media that gathers at E3 now.
> 
> So while attending an E3 event like this, they might be given the impression that Nintendo is no longer focusing on the games that appeal to the core gamer, in fact we’re still working on many of those titles, but it’s just not the type of event where we’ll be showcasing that anymore.



See people?  Calm the f down.  If you guys haven't noticed, E3 is dead. xD

BTW...





For WiiWare. ~_^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2008)

It is over, E3 is finished.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2008)

Really, what kind of expectations do you guys have of E3?  This year's E3 has been great for me.  There were some game announcements, lots of gameplay demonstrations, and plenty of drama as well.

What the fuck else is there supposed to be?

Edit: Eh I'll throw this in as well...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh yeah... the E3 conference in a nutshell.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> See people?  Calm the f down.  If you guys haven't noticed, E3 is dead. xD
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ...



I don't care, E3 had some nice stuff, so I was satisfied...I wonder when they'll let the new products slip?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh yeah... the E3 conference in a nutshell.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> See people?  Calm the f down.  If you guys haven't noticed, E3 is dead. xD
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ...



We'll now it makes more sense.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2008)

Posted this in the E3 thread, but it generally applies here.

There will be 14 characters in Castlevania: Judgment, and we already know 11 of them.

Simon [Castlevania]
Dracula [Castlevania]
Death [Castlevania]
Alucard [Symphony of the Night]
Maria [Rondo of Blood]
Cornell [Legacy of Darkness]
Trevor [Curse of Darkness]
Carmilla [Circle of the Moon]
Sypha [Dracula's Curse]
Grant [Dracula's Curse]
Shanoa [Order of Ecclesia]


----------



## TheWon (Jul 17, 2008)

NPD: Wii hits 10.9m US sales, becomes console leader
112 Comments by Ross Miller Jul 17th 2008 5:24PM 
Filed under: Nintendo Wii, Business
Nintendo has sent their second text message out (here's the first): "After just 20 mos, Wii is the new console leader in the US @ nearly 10.9 million units, says NPD 2day". (For the record, that's 102 out of 160 possible SMS characters. There's no excuse to write "2day.") So to translate, the Nintendo Wii has finally overtaken Microsoft as King of America. Last we checked in May, Wii was at 9.5 million.

WoW I never thought I would see this happen again. Nintendo on top of the world.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> NPD: Wii hits 10.9m US sales, becomes console leader
> 112 Comments by Ross Miller Jul 17th 2008 5:24PM
> Filed under: Nintendo Wii, Business
> Nintendo has sent their second text message out (here's the first): "After just 20 mos, Wii is the new console leader in the US @ nearly 10.9 million units, says NPD 2day". (For the record, that's 102 out of 160 possible SMS characters. There's no excuse to write "2day.") So to translate, the Nintendo Wii has finally overtaken Microsoft as King of America. Last we checked in May, Wii was at 9.5 million.
> ...


To bad it aint the N64 days when they deserved it


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2008)

In fairness, despite all the criticisms I make of them Nintendo firmly deserve to be top of the ladder. I think they've changed the industry forever and ushered in millions of new gamers with various innovative ideas, and I'm glad it is paying off for them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2008)

1. PS3 Metal Gear Solid 4, Konami, 6/08—774.6K
2. NDS Guitar Hero On Tour, Activision, 6/08—422.3K
3. 360 Ninja Gaiden II, Microsoft, 6/08—372.7K
4. Wii Fit with Balance Board, NOA, 5/08—372.7K
5. Wii Play with Remote, NOA, 2/07—359.1K
6. 360 Battlefield: Bad Company, EA, 6/08—346.8K
7. Wii Mario Kart with Wheel, NOA, 4/08—322.4K
8. Wii LEGO Indiana Jones, LucasArts, 6/08—294.5K
9. NDS LEGO Indiana Jones, LucasArts, 6/08—267.8K
10. PS2 LEGO Indiana Jones, LucasArts, 6/08—260.3K



wtf at guitar hero DS 0_0  

I think Wii play hit over 4.7 million if not 5 million now 





> The Wii sold 666.7K units in June 2008, the NPD stats for the month reveal, compared to 405.5K for the PS3 and 219.8K for the Xbox 360. The Nintendo DS sold 783K units for the month, while the PSP mustered sales of 337.4K.




WTF AT DS!?! WTF! almost 800,000 UNITS DURING THE SUMMER?!?!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

Someone must see something in DS i can't.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never played a Pikmin game before. Would I be lost if I bought the new one? It's a platform, right?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I've never played a Pikmin game before. Would I be lost if I bought the new one? It's a platform, right?



There fun, i advise picking atleast 1 or 2. 1 Is better IMO though has a timing thing going on if i remember correctly. There fun though, there like 10 bucks so go buy it...now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> NPD: Wii hits 10.9m US sales, becomes console leader
> 112 Comments by Ross Miller Jul 17th 2008 5:24PM
> Filed under: Nintendo Wii, Business
> Nintendo has sent their second text message out (here's the first): "After just 20 mos, Wii is the new console leader in the US @ nearly 10.9 million units, says NPD 2day". (For the record, that's 102 out of 160 possible SMS characters. There's no excuse to write "2day.") So to translate, the Nintendo Wii has finally overtaken Microsoft as King of America. Last we checked in May, Wii was at 9.5 million.
> ...




Too bad their current software lineup doesn't seem to emulate that rank of king.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Just in case you guys missed it from the other page.



Shoot, I didn't see that...

"As you can see, my name is Shaun White."

"Hey, you're me!"

"Look atto thisu biichu."

"Mom, I REALLY don't like Nintendo."


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> NPD: Wii hits 10.9m US sales, becomes console leader
> 112 Comments by Ross Miller Jul 17th 2008 5:24PM
> Filed under: Nintendo Wii, Business
> Nintendo has sent their second text message out (here's the first): "After just 20 mos, Wii is the new console leader in the US @ nearly 10.9 million units, says NPD 2day". (For the record, that's 102 out of 160 possible SMS characters. There's no excuse to write "2day.") So to translate, the Nintendo Wii has finally overtaken Microsoft as King of America. Last we checked in May, Wii was at 9.5 million.
> ...



Not shocking considering they've finally unlock the door that block them from the casual audience and now that it is open the money just floods in and now Microsoft and Sony are trying to get a piece of it. I applaude them considering how they've delivered a completely new gaming experience; however, now the problem comes with the core that is now a small fraction of a much larger profit. Nintendo hasn't forgotten cause we would not have things like Brawl, but they will want the money to make up for the GC coming in third last generation. The real problem however will be the majority of the Third Party publishers who will continue to make very cheap/crappy games to rake in alot of the profit Nintendo is making. I hope the High Voltage team can change that.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 17, 2008)

"Those foolishly foolish fools making those foolish games for fools that don't know how foolish they are. Minigame, and my whip will accomodate!"

I got Phoenix Wright: Justice for All today, and I'm already in court for the third case...It's very fun, but I'll probably complete it tomorrow...Which Phoenix Wright/Ace Attourney game should I get next? (Length is a must)

The end of the first trial spooked me a bit, because I thought Wellington had commited suicide then and there...Also, Billy Bob Johns is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Mimi Mina is fucked up, and I hope nobody like Franziska von Karma exists in real life...

Also, JEEBUS BABYFUCK FOUR PSYCHE BASTARD LOCKS GODDAMN

Somebody needs to make a PW/AA fighting game...Not an actual game, mind you, but one of those addictive, non-profit games you find on the Internet...I'd love to kick some ass as Trilo...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> In fairness, despite all the criticisms I make of them Nintendo firmly deserve to be top of the ladder. I think they've changed the industry forever and ushered in millions of new gamers with various innovative ideas, and I'm glad it is paying off for them.


I thought the wii would be a innovation

but now the wii has turned into a console with shitloads of shitty party games all involving flailing the mote around like a retard


----------



## Akira (Jul 18, 2008)

Hyde said:


> "Those foolishly foolish fools making those foolish games for fools that don't know how foolish they are. Minigame, and my whip will accomodate!"
> 
> I got Phoenix Wright: Justice for All today, and I'm already in court for the third case...It's very fun, but I'll probably complete it tomorrow...Which Phoenix Wright/Ace Attourney game should I get next? (Length is a must)
> 
> ...



Why didn't you play them in order? The story is 100x more epic that way.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Why didn't you play them in order? The story is 100x more epic that way.



because I only had 13$ on me, at the moment...Also, I'm unaware of the chronological order of them...

And please, don't tell me JFA is the longest...


----------



## Akira (Jul 18, 2008)

JFA is the shortest of the bunch, and it goes Ace Attorney, Justice for All, Trials and Tribulations then Apollo Justice.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> JFA is the shortest of the bunch, and it goes Ace Attorney, Justice for All, Trials and Tribulations then Apollo Justice.



I just researched, and AA has "Rise From The Ashes," another turnabout case...

I still have some cash left over, so my play experience will go JFA -> AA -> T&T -> AJ ...


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 18, 2008)

This E3 was Nintendo was very disappointing to me, I was highly expecting to see Kid Icarus and Factor 5's new game.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 19, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> This E3 was Nintendo was very disappointing to me, I was highly expecting to see Kid Icarus and Factor 5's new game.



Press is not interested...


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 19, 2008)

I CAME! 



8-BIT FIDELITY ENGINE!!!


----------



## Hyde (Jul 19, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I CAME!
> 
> 
> 
> 8-BIT FIDELITY ENGINE!!!



You went to E3!?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 20, 2008)

*GoNintendo ‘End of day’ thoughts - 15 minutes with Nintendo’s Denise Kaigler…the most meaningful conversation I’ve ever had while in this industry*

*One of the best comments someone made on the site.
"here’s hoping that we see Denise Kaigler talking in presentations  instead of the soccer mom wrist bitch next year then."*


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

Satoru Iwata said:
			
		

> "If there is any perception that Nintendo is ignoring the core gamers, it's a misunderstanding and we really want to get rid of that misunderstanding by any means," says Iwata. "We are sorry about [the E3] media briefings, specifically for those who were expecting to see Nintendo show something about 'Super Mario' or 'Legend of Zelda.'
> 
> *"However, the fact of the matter is the so-called 'big titles' need a long, long development period. ... We really didn't think this year's E3 media briefing was the time to do so."*



O RLY?


----------



## dilbot (Jul 22, 2008)

Quotes or it didn't happen.


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

^Updated my Post.

I call BS, mainly because if Nintendo had anything more than conceptual ideas they'd be showing them at E3 instead of rubbish like Raving Rabbids 2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 22, 2008)

E3 is not for the hardcore in nintendo's eyes and there are alot of other events coming up. did people read the quotes from myiamoto saying it so. 

Nintendo has more than just conceptional idea's you guys obviously do not think to much into the situation.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> E3 is not for the hardcore in nintendo's eyes and there are alot of other events coming up. did people read the quotes from myiamoto saying it so.
> 
> Nintendo has more than just conceptional idea's you guys obviously do not think to much into the situation.


They don't show us anything.  What the fuck are we supposed to think?

Not everyone has this undying faith in all that is Nintendo like you.  When Wii becomes a competent system in my eyes, I won't be so down on it.  That is all there is to it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> E3 is not for the hardcore in nintendo's eyes and there are alot of other events coming up. did people read the quotes from myiamoto saying it so.
> 
> Nintendo has more than just conceptional idea's you guys obviously do not think to much into the situation.



I'm sorry, you take a look at their fall lineup and name me ONE other good game besides Wario.

That's what pissed me off most. Not the fact is was a cuasualfaggotfest, or the fact Mech-A-Neck is one of the worst PR people in any company, and this is being compared to Jack Tretton's assery. What puts the shit on the cake of turd is their fall lineup, which is one of their worst in years. And that's saying something, because the Gamecube had like, 3 shitty falls in a row before it farted out of existence.

Really, all the DS has is Kirby, and the Wii had Wario. Both of which come out in September.

There is NOTHING else to note, and I clearly am acknowledging Animal Crossing while I'm typing this. I can play the same fucking game on the N64, even though it didn't come out in America.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Really, all the DS has is Kirby, and the Wii had Wario. Both of which come out in September.



When you say "all the DS has is Kirby" what exactly do you mean? I have plenty of stuff on my DS. Are you forgetting about CastlevaniaoE coming out later this year?

I do agree that thet Wii E3 show was shit and the DS is >>Wii. However, I still have _some_ hope the Wii will put something good out. Only if by next E3 if they don't show anything promising will I go, and lose faith almost completely 

My only reason to get a PS3 originally was for DMC4, FFXIII, and GoW3. Now that two of them are/were being ported to 360 which I already have(and is the best next gen sytem out as of now.) my reasons for getting a PS3 are quickly diminishing. And no, I was never really into MGS series.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't understand all of this overstatement. My 'decent and better' wii stack is already around 2/3+ the size of my cube stack, and it's only, what... a year and a half old? Eh.

What exactly does the two generations of most immediate precedent have you expecting from nintendo?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> When you say "all the DS has is Kirby" what exactly do you mean? I have plenty of stuff on my DS. Are you forgetting about CastlevaniaoE coming out later this year?



I was referring to Nintendo, mainly. Besides those two games I mentioned, every other planned game for the rest of the year from them screams meh.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I was referring to Nintendo, mainly. Besides those two games I mentioned, every other planned game for the rest of the year from them screams meh.



Heh, I'm surpised given your slight optimism towards OoE...that you would weigh kirby over it. But, given that fact that DoS was only decent, and PoR was average I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2008)

That, and the fact the Kirby game is a remake of Super Star, one of my favorite games ever. It beats a number of Castlevania games for me.

The reason you listed also adds into it.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'm sorry, you take a look at their fall lineup and name me ONE other good game besides Wario.
> 
> That's what pissed me off most. Not the fact is was a cuasualfaggotfest, or the fact Mech-A-Neck is one of the worst PR people in any company, and this is being compared to Jack Tretton's assery. What puts the shit on the cake of turd is their fall lineup, which is one of their worst in years. And that's saying something, because the Gamecube had like, 3 shitty falls in a row before it farted out of existence.
> 
> ...



You said Mech-A_Neck
I started a trend! Props Please!



Tehol Beddict said:


> I don't understand all of this overstatement. My 'decent and better' wii stack is already around 2/3+ the size of my cube stack, and it's only, what... a year and a half old? Eh.
> 
> What exactly does the two generations of most immediate precedent have you expecting from nintendo?



I agree My Wii Collection is 35 games strong. Besides Mario Party 8 and the Wii FAMILY Titles. I have a good selection of games. After reading some articles I feel better about Nintendo's current plan for this fall. Besides I have several Import games to buy.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 23, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I agree My Wii Collection is 35 games strong. Besides Mario Party 8 and the Wii FAMILY Titles. I have a good selection of games. After reading some articles I feel better about Nintendo's current plan for this fall. Besides I have several Import games to buy.



35!? What the hell!? Exactly what does that list include? What could it possibly include? And you are also saying its 35 minus the family titles? Just out of pure overwhelming curiosity I'd like for you to list them for me or at least 20 of them or hell even 10.


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> E3 is not for the hardcore in nintendo's eyes and there are alot of other events coming up. did people read the quotes from myiamoto saying it so.
> 
> Nintendo has more than just conceptional idea's you guys obviously do not think to much into the situation.



But I have to point out, that casual gamers ARE NOT watching E3, so Nintendo can go on believing that for as long as they like. I'm sorry but Nintendo must know that the majority of people watching E3 are hardcore gamers, otherwise they wouldn't have apologised for the media conference in the first place.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 23, 2008)

> or hell even 10.


That can be done off the top of an uninformed person's empty head. Do you keep up with things, or are you just basing this off of the mass complaints?

The 35 I'm guessing he meant including some family titles. 20 is closer to what I'm looking at on my stack, since I don't buy wiiware titles and the like. Maybe a couple less, but 15-20, from memory/looking down the hall seems about right.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't even got 10 wii games. more than 8 and we start getting into the shittier titles


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

I have five. Brawl (boring), Corruption (completed), Galaxy (great but completed), Mario Strikers (which is shit), and Twilight Princess (boring). I'm selling the Wii for an Xbox in about a week.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm savin' up for a 360 as well. all that fortune money....I'll probably be able to buy it next year in time for vesperia


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Meh...even though the Wii doesn't have hardly anything going on right now I wouldn't be so quick to sell it. I would hold on to it just in case.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 23, 2008)

Man I want vesperia! I'm getting some major Symphonia Nostalgia... even more than Symphonia 2!


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 23, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> That can be done off the top of an uninformed person's empty head. Do you keep up with things, or are you just basing this off of the mass complaints?
> 
> The 35 I'm guessing he meant including some family titles. 20 is closer to what I'm looking at on my stack, since I don't buy wiiware titles and the like. Maybe a couple less, but 15-20, from memory/looking down the hall seems about right.



ok then fine give me 10 (decent) titles and that's not even half of the supposed 35. Also, 20!? Playoffs!? Practice!?(i hope someone gets this reference if not ignore it.) But yea I couldn't come up with 20 Wii games that I would even touch. I could probably come up 10 games that may or may not suck but 20? Come on.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 23, 2008)

You know I never knew xbox 360's could go for $279 CAD nowadays!


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 23, 2008)

Damn you Canadians with you dollar that is now stronger than the US dollar. Every time I see proof of that I get a little depressed. Fucking Bush...


----------



## dilbot (Jul 23, 2008)

BWAHAHHA we're one more step to taking over the world!


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 23, 2008)

...
umm.....I...may not be an expert or something but....
....
...did RE5 get accidentally confirm for the Wii?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 23, 2008)

dilbot said:


> You know I never knew xbox 360's could go for $279 CAD nowadays!



That's not much of a deal unless it's one of the 60 or 120 GB ones...

I'm waiting for the $350 60GB Pro's to release at end of month to snag one...


----------



## dilbot (Jul 23, 2008)

^256MB of HD space XD

oo I'll think of waiting too if that's the case


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Interesting post someone found on Zentendo forums.



> "The overly obsessive fanboys are probably the very reason Nintendo doesn't show off stuff too early these days -- because the community TOTALLY overhypes stuff and tears it apart. Twilight Princess was a brilliant game, it was designed very well, it controlled smoothly, it had good art design, and all of its game-design polish gets overlooked because it wasn't the second coming of Christ. Why? Because Nintendo showed it off too early and gave it too much time to stir in the minds of mongering core gamers. They also gave gamers what they clamored for -- more of the same. And again, they attacked for THAT, too."
> 
> "I'm not claiming that Nintendo isn't making mistakes -- we need to see storage solutions, we need to see the core games they're making for us...but if they aren't gonna be done for a while, ANYWAY, we don't need to see them RIGHT THIS DAMNED MINUTE OR ELSE YOU'RE ABANDONING US OMG WTF. Good games take time. You want your really good core games? You have to wait. Nintendo is only one company, and third parties (aside from Capcom, at least) haven't been appealing to core gamers on the Wii because as much as you guys think you need core games on the Wii you apparently don't because games like No More Heroes and Zack and Wiki which are designed specifically for you sell like ****. The Wii is NOT a core gaming platform --I recognized that a year and a half ago when I bought mine, you know, when Nintendo BLATANTLY SAID THAT? Just because it's not a core gaming platform doesn't mean we won't get core games on it, but damn, Nintendo can only do so much as once, and even Capcom's hard work doesn't seem to pay off, so WTF? Speak with your wallets instead of your whining, and these companies (yes, COMPANIES, whose goals are to make money) will probably hear you a lot better."


----------



## dilbot (Jul 23, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> ...
> umm.....I...may not be an expert or something but....
> ....
> ...did RE5 get accidentally confirm for the Wii?




nnguh.....Fuck I'm confused!!!!! RE5 on the Wii, i got something to look forward to!


----------



## TheWon (Jul 23, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> 35!? What the hell!? Exactly what does that list include? What could it possibly include? And you are also saying its 35 minus the family titles? Just out of pure overwhelming curiosity I'd like for you to list them for me or at least 20 of them or hell even 10.



*Total Wii Games 40 Wii games.
OK I went through and recounted my games. I may have exaggerate a little, but it's still close.*

*Nintendo Made: Total 18 Games
11 Core 7 Party*
Super Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart Wii
Metroid 3
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Twilight Princess
Super Paper Mario
Battalion Wars 2
Excite Truck
Endless Ocean
Super Mario Strikers
Pokemon Battle C
*Party Games*
*Wario Ware, BrainAge, WiiFit, WiiSports, WiiPlay, Mario Party8, and Link Arrow Training*
*3rd Party: Total 21 games/19 Core /2 Casual*
Sega: Sonic and Secret Rings, Nights,and House of the Dead
Capcom: Resident 4, Resident Evil UC, Zack and Wiki and Okami
Guitar Hero 3 and Aerosmith
No More Heroes, ManHunt 2, Elebits, LegoStarWars, StarTrek Conquest, Geometry Wars, Dragonball Z BT3, Guilty Gear CA, MLB PowerPlus, and Blastworks
*Party Games: Mario and Sonic, and BloomBox*

Imports 4
Bleach, Naruto EX 1and 2 Ippo and Japanese Brawl.

So I have bought more casual games from Nintendo. They usually make the best ones. I also purchased remakes, underground hits, and the few fighters on Wii. The Nintendo games as a whole would get a A. My 3rd Party Collection as a whole would get a B- or High 7. Either way I think I have some ok games. I also feel like I didn't waist my money on them. 
Except for House of the Dead, but that was only 29.99 brand new.

First you need to look at yourself as a gamer. Did you buy every game that you possibly could. There have been some good Wii games that just got passed over.
We all know about No More Heroes and Zack and Wiki.
Did anyone here pick up BW2 for Wii. Nintendo did not promote it all. The game is good, the only real problem is with the online. It needed voice chat for the co-op. Even the launch title Elebits was a good experience. Which also has replay value because of the Create a stage option. Nintendo started out at a disadvantage. Most games still look to kiddish. A image that Nintendo has had to deal with. So it get's some more mature games, and now it's the casual system. So alot of games that look like Kid titles. People passed on, and now the good casual games aka BloomBox. People are avoiding them too. 
They can't win for losing!

*Here some or my future purchases!*
Mario Super Sluggers, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Wario Land: Shake It!, Tiger Woods 09, Guitar Hero World Tour, Animal Crossing: City Folk, Wii Music, and Sonic Unleashed
Imports Soul Eater: Monotone Princess
Maybes De Blob, Naruto Clash 2, and Lego Batman

I also have a PS3 and a DS. So I'm not just blowing all my money on Wii stuff.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> ...
> umm.....I...may not be an expert or something but....
> ....
> ...did RE5 get accidentally confirm for the Wii?



Lol Sega.

How the fuck does Sega have ANY ties to Capcom, let alone Resident Evil?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> That's not much of a deal unless it's one of the 60 or 120 GB ones...
> 
> I'm waiting for the $350 60GB Pro's to release at end of month to snag one...



Why would you need 60 gig harddrive for 360? 

I almost picked up obscure for Wii today. But it was 25 in stores, and that's to much.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I don't ever plan to sell my Wii, I'm happy with my Brawl for competitive play and Mario Kart Wii for messing around online. I finished Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3 and Twilight Princess a while back, so it's been mostly Brawl on Kart for me.

That being said I plan to get a PS3 near the end of this month and start playing games I won't have a chance to on the Wii. Some being, Soul Calibur 4, GTA 4 and MGS 4.

I do believe Nintendo will produce some great games for the core audience so I'm not hasty sell my Wii, plus I never sell my consoles anyways. Until then I will keep my self occupied with my PS3 and Brawl tournaments.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 23, 2008)

@All the haters:

Nobody who isn't a close-minded FPS-driven twat has any excuse for not finding at least a dozen solid fun titles to enjoy on Wii. I've got 15 not counting any party/minigame/shovelware BS. And of those I'd rate 12 of them 7/10 or higher, most of them 9/10.



crazymtf said:


> Why would you need 60 gig harddrive for 360?


Did you _see_ MS's E3 conference?


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 24, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> *Total Wii Games 40 Wii games.
> OK I went through and recounted my games. I may have exaggerate a little, but it's still close.*
> 
> *Nintendo Made: Total 18 Games
> ...



Wow so you named like every game that came out for the Wii short of cooking mama and maybe some license games. Do you realize that you spent more that $1000 on those games. In fact it might past $2000. And you say you have a PS3 and a DS? Honestly where do you get you're money? Also do realize that only about 15 of your games are any good. I mean donate all that money you wasted on shit like Link's Arrow Training to charity or something for Christ's sake.

But honestly short of the people that will just buy any and every game they can get their hands on, the Wii has been rather weak as for games. I'm not saying go out and sell your Wii, I know I'm not, but I'd also say if you're waiting for some great release than don't hold your breath I mean GC was only one generation ago and it didn't even have the "we're appealing to the casual audience" excuse.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

Charitys not worth it, you dont get paid.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 24, 2008)

Really, that's your argument? Money?

I have around 10k worth of physical game copies in my apartment [if roms cost money, I'd have spent well into 6 digits]. Fuck charity.

That's what I said, anyways. 15 or so are pretty high quality titles. Another 5-10 are at least decent. How is this a poor amount this early in a nintendo console cycle? I don't see the argument everyone is making when they're drama-dying over there... what? _Being_ casual games now?

That's all I was saying.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 24, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> Wow so you named like every game that came out for the Wii short of cooking mama and maybe some license games. Do you realize that you spent more that $1000 on those games. In fact it might past $2000. And you say you have a PS3 and a DS? Honestly where do you get you're money? Also do realize that only about 15 of your games are any good. I mean donate all that money you wasted on shit like Link's Arrow Training to charity or something for Christ's sake.
> 
> But honestly short of the people that will just buy any and every game they can get their hands on, the Wii has been rather weak as for games. I'm not saying go out and sell your Wii, I know I'm not, but I'd also say if you're waiting for some great release than don't hold your breath I mean GC was only one generation ago and it didn't even have the "we're appealing to the casual audience" excuse.



Well what people fail to mention that most of the time. You never pay full price for a Wii game. Wii ranges from 49.99 to 24.95. So most of the time if you buy a crap game. You are paying a cheap price for it. Unlike buying a 360 PS3 game where you are paying 59.99 regardless of quality. I really would like to know what games you think are crap. Make sure that they are not all casual games. I have a girl who plays with me. So that's why I have some of those games. Back on to the crap games. Please pick them out and give your reasons why. You guys make it seem like the Wii is full of Superman 64 titles. .There are some bad games, but not all are on that level.

1 more thing. I'm a full fledge adult who has been gaming for 25 years. Now I'm 30, and still a diehard Nintendo Fanboy.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Well what people fail to mention that most of the time. You never pay full price for a Wii game. Wii ranges from 49.99 to 24.95. So most of the time if you buy a crap game. You are paying a cheap price for it. Unlike buying a 360 PS3 game where you are paying 59.99 regardless of quality. I really would like to know what games you think are crap. Make sure that they are not all casual games. I have a girl who plays with me. So that's why I have some of those games. Back on to the crap games. Please pick them out and give your reasons why. You guys make it seem like the Wii is full of Superman 64 titles. .There are some bad games, but not all are on that level.
> 
> 1 more thing. I'm a full fledge adult who has been gaming for 25 years. Now I'm 30, and still a diehard Nintendo Fanboy.




Evene though some wii games are cheap, i still bet your paying a pretty penny for importing.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Evene though some wii games are cheap, i still bet your paying a pretty penny for importing.



your Right around 64.95 after shipping.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 24, 2008)

You missed out on Boom Blox man! That game is the shit!


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

Finally, cannot wait for the new gameplay experience


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 24, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Finally, cannot wait for the new gameplay experience



** 

Reggie saying he'd like to see GTA on Wii does NOT mean GTA is coming to Wii. It only means Nintendo would be happy to see it.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> **
> 
> Reggie saying he'd like to see GTA on Wii does NOT mean GTA is coming to Wii. It only means Nintendo would be happy to see it.



I don't get what you say.

Reggie said he would like to see it, that's as good as confirmed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> I don't get what you say.
> 
> Reggie said he would like to see it, that's as good as confirmed.



Are you a fucking retard?


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone who don't have any classic remote and GCN remote, get them now!

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aO_ucYxT3eNw



> July 22 (Bloomberg) -- Nintendo Co., the world's biggest maker of handheld game machines, is facing a ban on U.S. sales of some controllers for its Wii and GameCube systems after it lost a bid to overturn a $21 million patent-infringement verdict.
> 
> U.S. District Judge Ron Clark in Lufkin, Texas, rejected Nintendo's request for a new trial in the case won by closely held Anascape Ltd. of Tyler, Texas. He said that he would stop sales of the Wii Classic Controller, WaveBird controller and Nintendo GameCube controller. His ban will be put on hold while Nintendo appeals the verdict to the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit, according to Anascape lawyer Doug Cawley.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2008)

How will people play the Virtual Arcade games now without the classic controller?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 24, 2008)

Man that sucks


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 24, 2008)

They do anything to get money off from Nintendo.

I wonder if Sony paid them to sue Nintendo?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

WHY ISNT NINTEND BOY BANNED FROM GAMING SECTION?


----------



## Cipher (Jul 24, 2008)

This is ridiculous.  Patents are supposed to protect ideas, not serve as traps to feed off of the success of others.  Anascape LTD. doesn't have a web site, products, or apparently even buildings!  It's pretty obvious that this is against the spirit of patent laws, even if it is to the letter.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 24, 2008)

That is true


----------



## Tetos (Jul 24, 2008)

Ahh I just love my Nintendo WII =)

Especially SSBB and Zelda (which I don't play that much actually, cuz I don't find the time and I don't have an own TV >_<)


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 24, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Finally, cannot wait for the new gameplay experience


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Reggie said he would like to see it, that's as good as confirmed.





Seriously dude.  Don't be ignorant, just stop.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 24, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Really, that's your argument? Money?
> 
> I have around 10k worth of physical game copies in my apartment [if roms cost money, I'd have spent well into 6 digits]. Fuck charity.
> 
> ...



No the problem isn't what it has it's what's coming. All three systems have enough games to be enjoyable if you're willing to play many different types of games it's just that there are like no games to look forward to. I mean Force Unleashed looks kinda cool for the Wii you got MadWorld which could be pure ownage and Pikman 3 some time in the future... but I mean that's it. I mean you gotta admit that's a little disappointing. As a Wii owner I know I am.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 24, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Anyone who don't have any classic remote and GCN remote, get them now!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aO_ucYxT3eNw



Sonuvabitch...well at least I have one, I'll just have to settle playing two players with my brother with just one.


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2008)

Ninten-boy HAS to be a troll account.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 24, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> No the problem isn't what it has it's what's coming. All three systems have enough games to be enjoyable if you're willing to play many different types of games it's just that there are like no games to look forward to. I mean Force Unleashed looks kinda cool for the Wii you got MadWorld which could be pure ownage and Pikman 3 some time in the future... but I mean that's it. I mean you gotta admit that's a little disappointing. As a Wii owner I know I am.



Well from what I can tell next year is starting off great. From a 3rd Party point of view.

Madworld, The Conduit, Dead Rising, Tenchu 4, and Sonic &BlackKnight. Some of the early announcements.
THey may not be saying it ,but we all know that these games are coming.
Star Fox, F-Zero, Mario Tennis, Pikmin 3, and Custom Robo. We are all just hoping that Nintendo are the ones developing them.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

I am getting a wii for my birthday (which is tomorrow =o), and I can't decide what to get.

Should I get Zelda TP or Brawl?


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2008)

Get both, but If I had to choose, I'd go with Brawl. TP is by no means bad, but Brawl has a longer lifespan so you're less likely to get bored of it compared to TP which you'll complete and almost never play again (even though in fairness it is about 50 hours long).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> WHY ISNT NINTEND BOY BANNED FROM GAMING SECTION?



I have no clue. He is the combination of a ultra mega troll.

- Liking that shitty Wii Castlevania game
- Defending Nintendo 100%, even when people who could be labeled as fanboy by some acknowledge flaws
- Being so ignorant yet trying to come off as the smartest man here

I bet you if Mega Man X7 was on the Wii, he'd adore that garbage game.


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2008)

I bet he's secretly Donkey Show or something


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2008)

Nah, if he was, he'd do rap songs about Ravi. Complete with lyrics and a beat.


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2008)

Why can't we have an imaginative troll?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I bet he's secretly Donkey Show or something



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh......  

Seriously, even I tried I could never reach that level of trollness.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 25, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> I am getting a wii for my birthday (which is tomorrow =o), and I can't decide what to get.
> 
> Should I get Zelda TP or Brawl?



I say Zelda! Zelda leads to Twilight Hack, Twilight Hack leads to Homebrew Channel, and Homebrew channel leads to the darkside! time!!!!!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

So The wii's been really disappointing lately(surprising huh?) I've already seen madworld and the new wii sports that are coming out, anything else that might be worth getting? I already have Brawl and TP.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have Galaxy? I've gotten re-addicted to it lately, it is a really fun game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy and Boom Blox


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 25, 2008)

My Collection (My Rating)

~ Dragonball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (9/10)
~ Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (8.5/10)
~ Guilty Gear XX Accent Core (7.5/10)
~ Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (9.5/10)
~ Link's Crossbow Training
~ Mario Kart Wii (8/10)
~ Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (9/10)
~ Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution (7.5/10)
~ No More Heroes (9.5/10)
~ Okami (9/10)
~ Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition (9.5/10)
~ Super Mario Galaxy (10/10)
~ Super Paper Mario (8/10)
~ Super Smash Bros. Brawl (10/10)
~ Victorious Boxers Revoluton (6.5/10)
~ Wii Play
~ Wii Sports

I don't know why anybody has any complaints about having nothing to play, there's over a dozen solid games right there.

Other games worth checking out:

~ Battalion Wars 2
~ Boom Blox
~ Bully: Scholarship Edition
~ Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
~ NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams
~ Super Mario Strikers
~ Trauma Center: New Blood
~ WarioWare: Smooth Moves
~ Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I don't know why anybody has any complaints about having nothing to play, there's over a dozen solid games right there.


Its because our names aren't Nmaster64 ;3


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone who can't find at least a dozen games they really enjoy on Wii needs to find a new hobby, because they're obviously to picky to be gaming.

That said I'm still getting a 360 next week. I've got a whole spectrum of taste, I like a lot of genres and different types of games, so the combination of the two systems (not to mention my PC for _true_ FPS fun and RTS awesomeness) make for a perfect match.

Also I'm a whore for achievements.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 25, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Other games worth checking out:
> ~ NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams



madmadmadmad


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> My Collection (My Rating)
> 
> ~ Dragonball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (9/10)
> ~ Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (8.5/10)
> ...


Nice list. 

My games i got are 

Super Mario Galaxy *9*
Super Smash Brawl *7*
Victorious Boxers *7.5*
Super Paper mario *Never opened*
Resident evil 4 *9.5*
Resident evil Umbrella chronicles *Never opened*
manhunt 2 *7.5-8*
Metroid Prime 3 *6*
Battalion wars 2 *Never opened*
One Piece *7, 8 for one piece fans*
No more heroes *6.5 - 7*
Red steel *5*

And got dragon quest swords coming in, got it for 16 bucks on amazon 

Probably should open some of my games  

How's fire emblem? Should i just wait for the DS game?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Nice list.
> 
> My games i got are
> 
> ...



Finally someone agrees with me that MP3 was mediocre, Metroid prime 1 and 2 were far superior 3 was just a disapointment.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Finally someone agrees with me that MP3 was mediocre, Metroid prime 1 and 2 were far superior 3 was just a disapointment.



  Blasphemers!!!

Prime 1 was better though, but the action was ace in Corruption.  The best level by far was the abandoned ship.  It gave me Event Horizon vibes.

EDIT:  Ninten-boy, you better say something pertinent!  I see you lurking.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 26, 2008)

He is simply going to name every game nmaster mentioned as 11/10.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

You guys think it Plausible for Nintendo to create a Katamari for the wii?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Finally someone agrees with me that MP3 was mediocre, Metroid prime 1 and 2 were far superior 3 was just a disapointment.



Oh you got me wrong. i think all the primes are mediocre. I give 1 a 5, never played 2 but i heard sucks, and 3 i give a 6 because i like the controls but everything else is meh.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> You guys think it Plausible for Nintendo to create a Katamari for the wii?



It's really up to Scamco, but I don't see why not.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I thought about it with the controls being on my mind. I think it would be a good idea, better then rolling rainbows with a joy stick.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, if they do something like the rolling ball feature in Galaxy, then I say bring it on.  TBH, I'd buy an entire game based on those rolling ball stages.  Shit was fun.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

Mario's Big balls?


Iunno If I would buy that title.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 26, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, if they do something like the rolling ball feature in Galaxy, then I say bring it on.  TBH, I'd buy an entire game based on those rolling ball stages.  Shit was fun.



Super Monkey Ball?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 26, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Blasphemers!!!
> 
> Prime 1 was better though, but the action was ace in Corruption.  The best level by far was the abandoned ship.  It gave me Event Horizon vibes.



+reps for truth!



Goofy Titan said:


> madmadmadmad



It wasn't _that_ bad. **


----------



## TheWon (Jul 26, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> My Collection (My Rating)
> 
> ~ Dragonball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (9/10)
> ~ Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (8.5/10)
> ...



Nice Collection there. I might need to add you my Wii Address book.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 26, 2008)

Wonder if Fatal Frame 4 & Tales of Symphonia Wii get NA/EU releases this year


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 26, 2008)

Grandia said:


> Wonder if Fatal Frame 4 & Tales of Symphonia Wii get NA/EU releases this year


Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World/Knight of Ratatosk is slated for a November 18, 2008 release.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 27, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World/Knight of Ratatosk is slated for a November 18, 2008 release.



Great, ToS on my birthday. How lucky.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I kinda gave up hope for the Wii till I remembered that ToS2 is coming out soon, only 4 months to go!


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 27, 2008)

My cousins are big fans of ToS so I assume they plan on getting it... I think.. as for me I don't know what to get for a new Wii Game... not yet at least


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

Em i the only one excited for Deadly creatures? Come on it's probably the coolest idea on the Wii in a long time. I can't wait


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, fucking yeah. Good call, I completely forgot about that shit. Yeah, I'm _definitely_ getting Deadly Creatures. I like the guys making it and their thoughts/ideas, but mostly, that scorpion was a fucking _badass_.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for older games to be available for dl on the wii, before i decide to get it. games like chrono trigger, and the final fantasies mostly.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 27, 2008)

fireball said:


> I'm waiting for older games to be available for dl on the wii, before i decide to get it. games like chrono trigger, and the final fantasies mostly.



Those are already be released for the DS.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 27, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Oh, fucking yeah. Good call, I completely forgot about that shit. Yeah, I'm _definitely_ getting Deadly Creatures. I like the guys making it and their thoughts/ideas, but mostly, that scorpion was a fucking _badass_.



I was thinking about buying it. Then I remembered I'm afraid of spiders.
Really afraid of them. I never seen 8 Legged Freaks, or watch the last Lord of the Ring movies. So ya I'm passing on that game. Even though it looks good.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Oh, fucking yeah. Good call, I completely forgot about that shit. Yeah, I'm _definitely_ getting Deadly Creatures. I like the guys making it and their thoughts/ideas, but mostly, that scorpion was a fucking _badass_.



Haha yeah. You can use both scorpion and spider right? from what i saw it looks like a awesome game.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 2, 2008)

Any quality DS games for 30$ or less? Long and addicting is a must...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 20, 2008)

Guess what's coming out for the Wii...



Yay!

best thread ever


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2008)

yays another arcade shooter (sarcasm)

I must say the trailer PWNED for the grindhouse style

The only reason il ever buy dead rising is for the fact that you can shoot that stupid dog that killed all


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay, what the fuck is this? Sludgment is not only being an ugly crossover game but...it's also having totally ugly, original characters to the series?

I somehow present to you all...Aeon.








I guess that white wearing faggoteer takes Soma's role as the white wearing faggoteer for the game.

Some are already throwing the idea that Aeon is the reason the game exists. Well, for story purposes.

There are 13 other characters, and Aeon's clock has 13 numbers on it. Maybe he's the endgame boss and the guy behind the whole fucking up the time-space continuum?

If so, that makes two fucking time travelers in Castlevania, and that's far too many.

So yeah, we have a good time traveler who can't fuck with time and space as is [Saint Germain] and now, supposedly some fucker who somehow can [Aeon].

MAYBE HE ALTERED THE CHARACTERS ATTIRES, HENCE WHY THEY ALL LOOK LIKE SHIT, THEY ARE IN THE SHIT-SPACE CONTINUUM.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh Mad World... why are you so beautiful?

IGN


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

Goofy, I'm shocked you of all people still give a shit about this game


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Goofy, I'm shocked you of all people still give a shit about this game



He doesn't, he's hurt by how shitty it looks. If they fucked up my fav series I'd probably be too.


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

^Yeah you're right, it's a shame they fucked the franchise up like that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, I'm still following the game simply for it's namesake.

That way, when Ninten-boy calls it a great game after it comes it, a Castlevaniac such as myself can impale him to the cross of failure ;3


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 21, 2008)

We need more free shit in wii shop 

'cause I have no money.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 21, 2008)

I just spent $25 in there. 

MEGAMAN pek


----------



## Grandia (Aug 22, 2008)

Super Mario Rpg release here in Europe, awesome...... only a decade late


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

Lulz, I actually WANT the pokemon farm 

Looks like I can put a mini-darkrai there


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 23, 2008)

*Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution 2*

Since Naruto is in it's year of filler in America, the developers have decided to do something a bit different for the next US iteration of Gekitou Ninja Taisen.

Ignoring the fillers after Sasuke's departure and instead creating it's very own original story arc, the game will feature two completely unique characters, Towa and Komachi. The two ANBU members, along with Yugao (the purple haired ANBU you might remember from the anime), are all playable and have unique fighting styles. Yugao is an extremely fast character, Komachi likes to utilize the needles that hold up her hair, and Towa can run chakra into his tattoos to form various weapons and attacks.

Naruto, Sasuke, One-tailed Naruto, CS Sasuke, Kakashi, Gai, Kurenai, and Anko are all confirmed (as is pretty much anybody in CoNR1). 

Two-man team mode is also confirmed, with your now-standard-in-fighting-games ability to switch between them at any time. Special combination supers available to certain teams, such as student-teacher pairings OR SHIKAMARU AND TEMARI BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT KISHIMOTO AND I SHIP. 

(Summarized by me from Nintendo Power)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2008)

I am shocked no one posted about Y's 1 and 2 on Wii's virtual console. YOU MUST GET THESE GAMES NOW!




> Virtual Console
> 
> *Ys Book I & II (TurboGrafx16 CD-ROM, 1 player, Rated E for Everyone?Mild Fantasy Violence, 800 Wii Points): Ys Book I & II chronicles the first adventures of Adol Christin, a young, red-haired swordsman on a quest to unlock the secrets of an ancient kingdom. As Adol, you search the island of Esteria, gathering clues to unravel the mystery of Ys. Fight monsters that lurk in caves and towers with physical or magical attacks, and use your brain to make your way through dangerous areas filled with traps. In Ys Book I & II, the first titles in the Ys series were put together as a single TurboGrafx CD-ROM. They awed players with their gripping story lines accompanied by fully orchestrated soundtracks, wonderful voice acting and amazing special effects. Don?t miss out on your chance to experience this wonderful piece of gaming history.
> *
> SAMURAI SHODOWN 2 (NEOGEO, 1-2 players, Rated T for Teen?Blood, Language, Tobacco Reference, Violence, 900 Wii Points): First released in 1994, this fighting game follows 15 samurai in their individual quests. The rage system, which was popular in the first game, has been further enhanced. Not only does attack power rise when the gauge is full, but the player can also use a special technique that can break the opponent's weapon and force the opponent to fight unarmed. The game also allows for more movement techniques such as back-stepping, rushing forward and ducking, allowing for even more strategies. A fun and important detail of this game: One of the new characters, Cham Cham, was voiced by voice actress Reiko Chiba, an idol in the gaming community.


----------



## Dark Aether (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't get it, why don't they just put Chrono Trigger on VC instead of taking the time to make an inferior port?


----------



## Akira (Aug 26, 2008)

^Because Squenix can charge full price for a DS "remake", but they can only get so much (not sure of the exact price) from a VC game.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am shocked no one posted about Y's 1 and 2 on Wii's virtual console. YOU MUST GET THESE GAMES NOW!



"If you can't pronounce the name, don't play the game!" That's my rule.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 26, 2008)

I was pissed about SS2 considering I JUST BOUGHT SS LAST WEEK DAMNIT

*pouts*


----------



## Hyde (Aug 26, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I was pissed about SS2 considering I JUST BOUGHT SS LAST WEEK DAMNIT
> 
> *pouts*



I can't find Apollo Justice anywhere...


----------



## Shibo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yay wii 

I dont care what people say I like the wii  Its funny


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone know what cool games are coming out for the Wii? I just got it, and SSBB, which is amazing! Any cool game for it out in Japan?


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 26, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Anyone know what cool games are coming out for the Wii? *I just got it, and SSBB, which is amazing! Any cool game for it out in Japan?*



Nope.

This is why I traded my WII in.

Because there are no other games coming out for it!


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 26, 2008)

madworld
tales of symphonia


----------



## Masurao (Aug 26, 2008)

Meh...there may be nothing great coming out for the Wii right now. But, hold on to the thing, cuz if you take it back....when something comes out you really want you'll be blown. Unless of course, you don't mind buying it again.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 26, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Anyone know what cool games are coming out for the Wii? I just got it, and SSBB, which is amazing! Any cool game for it out in Japan?




According to Nintendo we should wait 2-3 years for anything first-party to appeal to the core gamer in us all, and we all know how awsm Nintendo third party can be.

There will be some games of course, but not as many other other systems.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 26, 2008)

Im sorry but every system is in the dump with games right now.

Wii cant make shit

PS3 keeps making very little amount of good games (although there coming)

Xbox continues to make fps which got old before the 360 even came out.


----------



## Dark Aether (Aug 26, 2008)

ToS2 is pretty much all I'm keeping my Wii for, which is pretty sad. I already know it's subpar compared to its predecessor, but there's nothing else for me to play but Brawl. I may check out Wario Land Shake though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im sorry but every system is in the dump with games right now.
> 
> Wii cant make shit
> 
> ...



Besides Gears there's nothing else FPS related, and gears aint even fps ...Shit more shooters for wii wii and ps3 at this point


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 27, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I can't find Apollo Justice anywhere...



That was random... 

[YOUTUBE]cjfXHI8O9jM[/YOUTUBE]

Link.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 27, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Anyone know what cool games are coming out for the Wii? I just got it, and SSBB, which is amazing! Any cool game for it out in Japan?



This month Captain Rainbow, next moth Soul Eater, and then Sky Crawlers. Like every other system there are games. You just have to look for them.
OH and Ryoshi thanks for letting me know you sold your Wii.
 I could have stop sending you messages along time ago.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 28, 2008)

Brawl, Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3, Twilight Princess, No More Heroes, Okami, RE4, Mario Kart, DBZBT3...

Mad World, _Wario_, _Deadly Creatures_, Conduit, House of the Dead, Animal Crossing, Wii Sports Resort, ToS2, Red Steel 2, World of Goo, Mega Man 9...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Animal Crossing, Wii Sports Resort



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SX3JnUhTaE[/YOUTUBE]

I am furious, you fully forgot Wario madmadmad


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I am furious, you fully forgot Wario madmadmad



I am now furious with myself as well...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Brawl, Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3, Twilight Princess, No More Heroes, Okami, RE4, Mario Kart, DBZBT3...
> 
> Mad World, _Wario_, Conduit, House of the Dead, Animal Crossing, Wii Sports Resort, ToS2, Red Steel 2, World of Goo, Mega Man 9...



What...the FUCK. How dare you forgot the one game i'm looking forward to. Put deadly creatures. I don't care what people say it looks like one of the coolest games eva. I mean you play as a scorpion...to cool


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 28, 2008)

In fairness, I'm not sure if Nintendo fans should feel disappointed with the Wii at all. The big franchises all got very high-rated new instalments, and the shovelware comes with the territory of being successful. I never followed the GC particularly but were there really that many original, brilliant games on there? Nintendo consoles are a niche taste. That's right. It best suits long-time Ninty users and non-gamers.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't stop playing Fire Elembem....pity I rented it.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What...the FUCK. How dare you forgot the one game i'm looking forward to. Put deadly creatures. I don't care what people say it looks like one of the coolest games eva. I mean you play as a scorpion...to cool



Bah, you're totally right.

*adds*

Brawl, Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3, Twilight Princess, No More Heroes, Okami, RE4, Mario Kart, DBZBT3...

Mad World, _Wario_, _Deadly Creatures_, Conduit, House of the Dead, Animal Crossing, Wii Sports Resort, ToS2, Red Steel 2, World of Goo, Mega Man 9...


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Bah, you're totally right.
> 
> *adds*
> 
> ...



what's world of goo? and red steel 2? never played the 1st one but as far as I know it's a pretty mediocre game.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 28, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> This month Captain Rainbow, next moth Soul Eater, and then Sky Crawlers. Like every other system there are games. You just have to look for them.
> *OH and Ryoshi thanks for letting me know you sold your Wii.
> I could have stop sending you messages along time ago.*



LOL!

Have I sent any messege's back LOL!?

If I did it's probably the guys from Gamestop. lol



Man those were some good times though Joe. And thanks for getting me Super-C.


Poor old WII


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Bah, you're totally right.
> 
> *adds*
> 
> ...



thank you


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 28, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> what's world of goo? and red steel 2? never played the 1st one but as far as I know it's a pretty mediocre game.



World of Goo is an epic WiiWare game.



> World of Goo is a physics based puzzle / construction game. The millions of Goo Balls that live in the beautiful World of Goo don't know that they are in a game, or that they are extremely delicious.



[YOUTUBE]-A_JfkzPwww[/YOUTUBE]

Red Steel was overall a mediocre game, especially looking back now that we have stuff like Metroid Prime 3 released and Conduit coming soon. However, it was still good fun to play through for me, and demonstrated _tremendous_ potential. I finished it and immediately wanted a sequel with better controls. Now that Ubisoft has so much Wii experience, I'm _really_ looking forward to it, double especially if it ends up using Wii MotionPlus. Definitely a title to keep an ear out for.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 29, 2008)

> *Captain Rainbow investigates the Birdo gender issue*





> Birdo was famously characterized as a cross-dresser in the manual for Super Mario Bros. 2, but seems to have been made female in her appearances in the Mario sports games. According to Chris Kohler, who is currently playing through the Japanese version of Captain Rainbow, the character's gender dysphoria is back, and being discussed in-game for the first time.
> 
> It turns out that Birdo has been in jail on Mimin Island for using a women's restroom. *She asks Captain Rainbow to find proof that she's a female so she can get out of jail, and he does -- buzzing, under her pillow. When he picks it up, it is censored.*
> 
> ...


................


----------



## TheWon (Aug 29, 2008)

Here is another Import Wii coming soon I hope.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 29, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Here is another Import Wii coming soon I hope.



It's not. I made a post a couple pages back about the version we are getting:



> *Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution 2*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## TheWon (Aug 29, 2008)

I know. Someone was asking about imports.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 1, 2008)

If anyone has any suggestions on where to find a Wii Fit, let me know. (Aside from the obvious)

Thanks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 1, 2008)

You find it in a Ikea, along with other non-gaming products like Wii Fit .


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 2, 2008)

*MEGATON NEWS POST
Wii OWNERS REJOICE!*​


> Conduit to utilize Wii MotionPlus





> At PAX 2008, High Voltage revealed that the shooter will feature MotionPlus support. The Conduit is currently set for a March '09 launch...
> 
> * In the final game, High Voltage hopes to have a completely customizable head-up display, in which any HUD element can be dragged and dropped to different parts of the screen.
> * There will be nine missions in total, with the singleplayer campaign lasting "about ten hours."
> ...





> Disaster: Day of Crisis CONFIRMED (Q4?)





> Nintendo released a HUGE batch of new screenshots for Disaster today. That's about as good a confirmation as you can get. Plus, a page has gone up on  that seems to give a Q4 2008 release date and some details on the game.
> - play as former US marine Raymond Bryce
> - the player drives, swims, runs and shoots in 23 different parts
> - natural disasters include volcanoes, earthquakes, flooding, tornadoes and tsunamis.
> ...





> SUPER MARIO RPG RELEASED ON U.S. VIRTUAL CONSOLE





> WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU STILL HERE!?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2008)

SMRPG is out on the VC? Oh, I guess I didn't notice, nor care.

Especially considering I own the cart ;3


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2008)

Disaster looks good, finally another wii game i want. Yay go 3 wii games now 

But this part. 

*"* Cut scenes won't be used; rather, the story will be developed through news or radio broadcasts, much like the Half Life series." *

Fucking hate half life for that reason.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Sep 2, 2008)

Off to buy SM RPG! 800 Wii Points. =D


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2008)

Do people know about ROM's or what..


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 2, 2008)

Just not the same as playing in front of the TV with a real Nintendo controller like the old days. And truly good games should always be properly supported.

Really tempted to pick up one of these now...


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 2, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Just not the same as playing in front of the TV with a real Nintendo controller like the old days. And truly good games should always be properly supported.
> 
> Really tempted to pick up one of these now...



Do it. 

I've got two of them. One still in its original package, for collectors' purposes of course. No regrets. 

And indeed, the experience is completely different.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 2, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> ................



 lol, saw that the other day. Quite... unsettling.

I saw you didn't list cursed mountain, it looks like it has potential to me. Does anyone know if there's anything that has been released about that game apart from the e3 trailer?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 2, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Do it.
> 
> I've got two of them. One still in its original package, for collectors' purposes of course. No regrets.
> 
> And indeed, the experience is completely different.



Where'd you order yours from and what'd it cost? I'm guessing $50 is as cheap as it gets...



Icy_eagle said:


> I saw you didn't list cursed mountain, it looks like it has potential to me.


lol it's hard to make any judgements just from that little trailer. Definitely looks good though...

Also...

DAY OF DISASTER CONFIRMED FOR EUROPE *October 24th*


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2008)

Dates for regions other than JP and US mean nothing.



And I'm very surprised you haven't mentioned anything about Kizuna by Jaleco coming to the Wii.















A little SOTC/Zelda action with some cool art direction?  I'll take.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, I should look up some info for that. I have no idea what it is, but it looks nice.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 3, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Where'd you order yours from and what'd it cost? I'm guessing $50 is as cheap as it gets...



Ebay. Fifty dollars would indeed be cheap. Mine went for 60 and 65, EMS shipping included (20$). Took 3 days for both of them to arrive. 

------------

Kizuno looks like a combination of Okami/SOTC and Zelda o.O


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 3, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> lol it's hard to make any judgements just from that little trailer. Definitely looks good though...



Oh I thought there was maybe some other footage I hadn't seen.

Show us some love Donkey, we almost always have to wait all eternity for games (and Iceland being as small as it is doesn't help, still haven't got SSBB)

 nananananana europe has confirmed date


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2008)

That Kizuna game looks sick, needs to come out now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 3, 2008)

This years tokyo game show game list break down.


> • Action: 90 titles
> • RPG: 35 titles
> • "Simulation": 22 titles
> • Sports: 20 titles
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2008)

Goddamn cell phone has more then Wii, PS3, And 360 combined


----------



## lavi69 (Sep 3, 2008)

does anybody know what baroque is like? and is there any decent non kiddy games for the wii out at the moment, i feel like something more grown up but dont want to have to but a 360 to get my fix!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 3, 2008)

Why are there so many Cell Phone games anyway? I'm just wondering... are they popular in Tokyo


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 3, 2008)

Japanese cell phones are about a decade ahead of ours. America stifles innovation too much with greed, we don't have all the cool tech they do. So yes, cell phones are _absurdly_ popular in Japan. People do everything on them. 



lavi69 said:


> does anybody know what baroque is like? and is there any decent non kiddy games for the wii out at the moment, i feel like something more grown up but dont want to have to but a 360 to get my fix!!!!!!!!



Resident Evil 4 and No More Heroes are top M picks.

I find Okami and Metroid Prime 3 to be rather mature as well.

There's a lot of good M games in the work for the next year...


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Dates for regions other than JP and US mean nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ finally something to look forward to.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Japanese cell phones are about a decade ahead of ours. America stifles innovation too much with greed, we don't have all the cool tech they do. So yes, cell phones are _absurdly_ popular in Japan. People do everything on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Which phones are so great that theirs more games coming out on it then anything else. I'd love to buy a phone that can do better gaming then my DS or PSP.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Really? Which phones are so great that theirs more games coming out on it then anything else. I'd love to buy a phone that can do better gaming then my DS or PSP.



In terms of gaming I don't think their tech is on a different level (other than probably more powerful hardware, better battery life, and a WAAAAY better network infrastructure), but because Japan has been embracing the phone as platform for years they are simply more comfortable with playing on it. They use it for _everything_, there are even Japanese writers who write _novels_ on them. So no surprise as engraved as the cell phone is in the culture, games would be more popular for mobiles and developers would spend more serious time developing for it.

Personally, I think gaming on a phone is stupid, even something like the iPhone. I'm anti-convergence to a point, definitely when it comes to gaming. I don't think anything on a mobile can beat a game on a dedicated gaming device, and so far that holds true. Everyone who calls the iPhone a DS killer is an epic moron of epically moronic proportions.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, lol, Well if it doesn't have any good games then meh, don't give a shit how advance there phones are. I just like mine to actually call people


----------



## Draffut (Sep 4, 2008)

I know this has been around a while, but couldn't remember if it had been shown here.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 4, 2008)

+REP FOR LINKING TO ONE OF THE COOLEST MOST INTELLIGENT SITES ON THE INTERWEBZ

I can't imagine how many hours I've spent watching TED conference stuff...


----------



## Draffut (Sep 4, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> +REP FOR LINKING TO ONE OF THE COOLEST MOST INTELLIGENT SITES ON THE INTERWEBZ
> 
> I can't imagine how many hours I've spent watching TED conference stuff...



Ya, I found it a good while back looking for stuff by Dan Dennett, and have loved it ever since.


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know the cell phone was such a necessity in Japan, the more you know...

But yes, trying to use a phone as a proper gaming device won't be possible for a while, at most it will get to DS level, I believe.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

DS level my ass.

Gameboy color graphics they have nowadays.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm... now Ninty just released images of their new...

Wifi Network Adapter.











Dunno what to say about this.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 8, 2008)

Slick, simple, and completely random. *shrugs*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2008)

Wish there were games to play online on dem Wii intranets


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 8, 2008)

Wish that was a hard drive instead.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, that would actually be useful


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 8, 2008)

I kno I'm prolly a lil late on this, but this is Wii disc.

is it jus me, or does Zelda: TP seem/seemed extremely easy to any of you?

I only had two problems, one was the IceTemple puzzle with the blocks( I actually had to get help with that one),
and the other problem was the boss of the Desert Temple, cuz I overthought how to
hit him.

other than that, this Zelda is relatively easier to its prequels.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 8, 2008)

what info is there on Tenchu 4? that and the Tales game is the only reason I'm keeping my Wii right now


----------



## Cipher (Sep 8, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> I kno I'm prolly a lil late on this, but this is Wii disc.
> 
> is it jus me, or does Zelda: TP seem/seemed extremely easy to any of you?
> 
> ...



TP was the first Zelda I ever played and I was disappointed with how easy it was.  The only times I ever died were when I walked into the purple fog in the forest and fell into the lava one too many times in the mines.  Still a great game, though, IMO.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 8, 2008)

Cipher said:


> TP was the first Zelda I ever played and I was disappointed with how easy it was.  The only times I ever died were when I walked into the purple fog in the forest and fell into the lava one too many times in the mines.  Still a great game, though, IMO.



oh most definitely its great
but its hediously easy. had i not been distracted by other games, i wouldve beaten it in like 3weeks. but i been playin of and on for like 8 months.

you should play Orcarina of Time


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm surprised nmaster64 hasn't posted this yet.

Disaster: Day of Crisis CM

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEA_wbCDSng[/YOUTUBE]

DEEZASTUHHH!!!

Srsly, I kinda like it.  Plus you gat bears... bears.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 11, 2008)

DEEZASTUHHHH! (x5) 
actually looks pretty cool/wierd/bears xD


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 11, 2008)

So i'm assuming with utmost confidence that it won't have online, but a good story.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 11, 2008)

It's a fucking one-player game, why would it have online?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2008)

It's Shion asking 

Anyway looks pretty cool. Yay 3 games i want for my Wii Wii Now. Dust will be cleared...soon


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So i'm assuming with utmost confidence that it won't have online, but a good story.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm surprised nmaster64 hasn't posted this yet.
> 
> Disaster: Day of Crisis CM
> 
> ...


Uh....... I don't know what to say... Doesn't really look terribly interesting, but its a game not targeted at 5 year olds on the Wii.  I guess we have to look forward to it.

I guess on a more serious note we probably won't be seeing much on this game until it is actually out.  This seems to be the way Nintendo releases their games these days, so fingers are crossed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2008)

Did he say shit?

Watch Nintendo edit that, such as the Christianity and incestuous references in Fire Emblem 8.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Did he say shit?
> 
> Watch Nintendo edit that, such as the Christianity and incestuous references in Fire Emblem 8.



He sure did.  He also said "humans aren't helpless."


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 11, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> He sure did.  He also said "humans aren't helpless."



Sounds like something Kishimoto would write...


----------



## Masurao (Sep 16, 2008)

So apparently Super Mario RPG got released on VC a few weeks ago, and I knew nothing about it. Well..about time they put something worthwhile on Wii VC.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 16, 2008)

Dude, don't even fucking joke. My console is packed full (literally, Mario RPG put it up to the limit) of VC games. I've got like 3 pages of them...

The VC is gawd damn epic, I could spend hundreds (and probably already have) on that thing. I was lovin' me some Mario RPG and Mega Man 2 yesterday...

By the way, the pattern to Mario RPG is Magic->Attack->Health...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Wait so you buy games that you can just rom? Why?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 17, 2008)

A) I'm not an asshole. A good game deserves support. I don't care how old it is.
B) Playing on your TV with a real controller is just a much better experience.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Wait so you buy games that you can just rom? Why?



This is my reason.



BUT....

New DEEZASTUH video!!!



This is some EPIC shit.  Love the cheesy summer blockbuster type feel.

*EDIT TWO:*

Holy shit... Capcom is the fucking company of the forever.  They've been putting out some awesome shit this gen, but the Wii love is fucking coming with a vengeance...

Case 1: Dead Rising Wii
Case 2: Tatsufuckingnoko vs Capcom Wii (confirmed exclusive so far)
Case 3: Monster Fucking Hunter Tri 



I am impressed at this game.  Loved MH2 Portable so I'm pretty sure I can jump on this bandwagon really quick.

All over my face and tits Capcom, all over my face and tits.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 17, 2008)

My New Quote

All over my face and tits Capcom!

Ya those pics are nice.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> A) I'm not an asshole. A good game deserves support. I don't care how old it is.
> B) Playing on your TV with a real controller is just a much better experience.


Ah ok, though there kinda expensive aren't they? 



Donkey Show said:


> This is my reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they cut the "Friend's code" garbage then i can't wait for monster hunter. 

Disaster looks cool.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ah ok, though there kinda expensive aren't they?


There's ten times the value in something like Mario RPG for $8 than most games that release these days for $60...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> There's ten times the value in something like Mario RPG for $8 than most games that release these days for $60...



Well i meant for old games, not to compare old to new. would be unfair.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 17, 2008)

The _good_ ones aren't overpriced.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm getting both of these. So I will let you know how there are.
Soul Eater comes out the 25 and Sky Crawlers is next month.

Soul Eater: This Naruto Fanvid -setting and song- helped inspire it

Sky Crawlers This Naruto Fanvid -setting and song- helped inspire it


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> The _good_ ones aren't overpriced.



Well i don't buy many older games, except like remakes like ff4 on ds. I barely use arcade on 360 or any other console.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2008)

did any1 see Monster Hunter 3?? it looks better than the prodessors.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well i don't buy many older games, except like remakes like ff4 on ds. I barely use arcade on 360 or any other console.



Not even for new games? I've been living off Castle Crashers and Braid...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Not even for new games? I've been living off Castle Crashers and Braid...



I did buy castle crashers, kickass game. Braid however i didn't get a chance to play yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2008)

It seems the final character to be confirmed for Castlevania Judgment is not Soma, nor Julius, or even Richter, but Eric LeCarde.

And, of course, we wouldn't have it any other way besides Obata ruining him, too.



He. Is. NOT. SHOTA.

I swear to all that is holy, I am going to be posting comparison artwork scans from now on, to show how they are only similar in fucking name and name alone.

THIS is the real Eric;



And for those of you who care, I'll just post the full roster now;
Simon Belmont [Castlevania Chronicles]
Trevor Belmont [Dracula's Curse]
Sypha Belnades [Dracula's Curse]
Grant DaNasty [Dracula's Curse]
Alucard [Symphony of the Night]
Dracula [Castlevania Chronicles]
Death [Castlevania Chronicles]
Carmilla [Circle of the Moon]
Cornell [Legacy of Darkness]
Golem [Castlevania: Bloodlines?]
Shanoa [Order of Ecclesia]
Eric LeCarde [Bloodlines]
Maria Renard [Rondo of Blood]
Aeon [Judgment]

Even more offensive, is it seems characters from Judgment are getting fucking figures made out of them.



But alas, I shall only devour two Castlevania things this year; Order of Ecclesia, and the radio drama set after SotN. If it ever gets translated/dubbed in some form 



IT BETTER.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Why does the top look like a girl and the bottom picture looks like a man...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2008)

Obata is changing the designs of the character to his taste.

Which doesn't work whatsoever with Castlevania.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just found out that Eric Lacaurd is alacuard's son.

also did any1 ever use the Gecko OS???


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Obata is changing the designs of the character to his taste.
> 
> Which doesn't work whatsoever with Castlevania.



I like his designs for death note, but they look shitty in castlevania.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2008)

Eric LeCarde hasn't really been confirmed to be the son of Alucard.

Some do believe he has some ties to Alucard and Maria Renard, at the very least. The weapon he uses was once Alucard's, and the whole Renard/Lecard tie.

Bloodlines itself had a lot of mistranslations. Elizabeth Bartley is actually Elizabeth Bathory, based off the real life person. And the spear is supposed to be called the Alucard Spear, not the Lecard Spear.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Eric LeCarde hasn't really been confirmed to be the son of Alucard.
> 
> Some do believe he has some ties to Alucard and Maria Renard, at the very least. The weapon he uses was once Alucard's, and the whole Renard/Lecard tie.
> 
> Bloodlines itself had a lot of mistranslations. Elizabeth Bartley is actually Elizabeth Bathory, based off the real life person. And the spear is supposed to be called the Alucard Spear, not the Lecard Spear.



John morris would've made a better character in the line up.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 19, 2008)

I made this just for you Goofy. It's your new avatar.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2008)

But who's the Asian?

I'm not Asian, whatsoever. I'm fukken Polish, dawg


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 19, 2008)

Can't you guess? He's your favorite character designer...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2008)

Obata?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I just found out that Eric Lacaurd is alacuard's son.
> 
> also did any1 ever use the Gecko OS???



Well, I have no need but I do hear it's really easy to install and use.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Obata?



Look deep into his eyes...you can see his soul laughing...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2008)

I can see him wanting to redesign me, complete with a skirt, pink kneesocks, and some visual kei makeup.

You know, that wouldn't be have ba-

FUCK YOU OBATA


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, I have no need but I do hear it's really easy to install and use.



yeah I was watching on youtube b'cuz I wanna buy it when I get a Wii.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 29, 2008)

For all you guys who are crying about the Wii getting this game. Here is something that explains why. 

Thanks to Gonintendo.com

More news on Tatsunoko Vs Capcom Cross Generation of Heroes arcade board architecture
September 29th, 2008 
Remember back when Tatsunoko Vs Capcom Cross Generation of Heroes was rumored to be for Wii? All of that started because of some machine translation from a Japanese site that included a bit of Wii talk. Now we have the full details of just how this game came to be for Wii, and how Capcom is working with Nintendo-related technology in arcades.

Though the console media was quick to report the Namco statement that they felt the Nintendo Wii was crippling the arcade scene, few reported the fact that Nintendo has been investing heavily in the amusement scene. Since the 2002 agreement between SEGA, Namco and Nintendo, to develop the TriForce (based on the then GameCube console platform), the company has continued to be involved with amusement development – most recently the TriForce was used to power ‘Mario Kart Arcade GP 2’ for the arcade sector. Recently revealed at the Japanese amusement machine trade exhibition this month, Capcom showed ‘Tatsunoko Vs Capcom Cross Generation of Heroes’, their latest brawler – but along with this launch, the company revealed that the game was running on architecture based on the Nintendo Wii. Rumored to be similar to the TriForce platform, the new system offers a low cost route to market for Capcom, and also ensures that the planned home release of the game will be a direct conversion to the home platform. Information is still patchy on the release plans for the new hardware, and if like other Capcom releases will be supported by online network support.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2008)

Disaster: Day Of Crisis has downright atrocious shooting mechanics.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thanks to GameKyo.com*



Nintendo reviving an old franchise for the WiiNintendo seems to be hiding some more surprises for its upcoming Japanese press conference next Thursday. Everyone is talking about a new model of the Nintendo DS that includes a camera, but what you don't know is that Nintendo has a new game to show. We can announce today that Nintendo will reveal a new game for the Wii during this event which is actually an old franchise that everyone is waiting for. Nintendo press conference will be held in Japan on October 2nd.


*So is this Punch Out or Kid Icarus finally?*


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 30, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Headline: Nintendo reviving an old franchise for the Wii


I lol'd.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 1, 2008)

All over my face, tits and in my ass. Nintendo gang bang! llol jk!
Klonoa for Wii

Valhalla Knights for Wii with Wifi


More Sonic Knight Pics and Monster Hunter Wii


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2008)

That's it?

The Klonoa game is just a remake of the first game?


----------



## TheWon (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok what about this!



Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles : Echoes of Time for the Wii & DSSquare Enix has announced a new Action-RPG called Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles : Echoes of Time for the Wii and Nintendo DS (with Wii / DS connection) in the latest Shonen Jump magazine. Players should be able to use their Mii (face only ?) in the game. To be released on January 29 2009 in Japan.

- Play at the same time on the Wii and DS, thanks to Pollux Engine created by Square Enix.
- Players on the Wii and players on the Nintendo DS will be able to play online together.
- Different gameplay for the 2 versions (stylus or Wiimote).
- Story revolves around Charlotta and a mysterious crystal.
- You can transfer Mii characters you made to the DS version.

Plus New MadWorld Video!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2008)

Even though this is just an arcade game, I'm posting it in here for good reason.

Konami: Cancel Caliburvania Judgment and release this instead for the Wii.

BT


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

Obligatory noteworthy announcements post about Nintendo's event today.

- Punch-Out Wii confirmed
- *Sin and Punishment 2 confirmed*
- The awful Samurai Warriors franchise will be having the third game in the series released on the Wii [in before crazy fucking rages at this <3]
- A new main Tales game announced
- 

More worthwhile updates as they come, so expect edits and edits. Oh yeah, this is Nintendo, so don't expect many edits at all.

They are slowly making up for that fucking dreadful DSi garbage.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Obligatory noteworthy announcements post about Nintendo's event today.
> 
> - Punch-Out Wii confirmed
> - *Sin and Punishment 2 confirmed*
> ...



Dreadful DSi garbage? Not sure if I agree, but there core your games!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, a camera is probably the biggest selling point on the DSi for me.

And I don't need no camera.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 2, 2008)

Video Footage of Wii Games
 Punch Out Footage,  SP2, Tales, and Sonic BK.
Looks old new school.

Give me my due!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

I edited my post shortly before you posted that <33


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive been waiting forever for Kid Icarus stuff, so until i see that Nintendo fails.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

Annd....that's it. Shows over.

That's all the big announcements. The confirmation of two rumored games, and the moving of a meh series to the Wii.

As well as a main Tales game hopefully redeeming that meh Tales of Symphonia spin-off on the Wii.

This is awful but not E3 3008 awful. At least we have some GAMES here.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 2, 2008)

How could you called that awful! I'm not saying it's pure WIN or awesome. I would say it was ok or pretty good. No where awful or anything near E3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

None of that is big in a sense. It will totally be usurped by most things shown at TGS.

This event seemed to be dominated by the DSi.

And I'm not the only one who thinks this, in terms of awesome. IGN and Chris Kohler have been taking potshots at this event the entire time it was occurring.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 2, 2008)

Holy crap...DSi...that's not Apple enough! 

I want one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Holy crap...DSi...that's not Apple enough!
> 
> I want one.





Love...is forever and it is over.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 2, 2008)

Has anyone seen that things bottom? It seems mysteriously unexposed. Is the GBA still there?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 2, 2008)

IGN posted the specs, and it looks like it won't have GBA after all.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 2, 2008)

Damnit. Yeah, they removed it. 



> The DSi will launch November 1 in black and white colors. It will cost ¥189,000 (approx. US $178). *Nintendo is calling the DSi a "third platform," implying that it's not competing with the DS...*


psssssssssh-BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

lol Iwata, you sly dog you...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2008)

DSI...lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Damnit. Yeah, they removed it.
> 
> psssssssssh-BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> lol Iwata, you sly dog you...



Then what is it competing with? Apple's iPhone?

Maybe the N-GAGE.

Clearly, this seems like the "Chewbacca defense". Don't they say this shit all the time about their systems, and their games, if they garner criticism? That the system or the game [Wii Music] is aiming for a totally different market, hence why its fail shouldn't really be noticed in the eyes of some?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2008)

hey just to make sure. I only need the classic controllers to play gamecube games on mah wii right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

If I recall, you need a Gamecube controller.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2008)

oh ok...so what's the classic controller for?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

Virtual Console games, mostly.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 2, 2008)

i remember when they said that about the Gameboy and DS.  Claiming they would continue the gameboy line.  Probably because they didn't know how DS was going to fare in the market..and needed the traditional gameboy to fall back on.

That is complete bull though in this case.  Of course they are going to phase out the old DS if this new one sells well : /  they should just say that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll give Nintendo credit for PunchOut, that could be well done. I wonder if the charm of the older games can be revived.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Virtual Console games, mostly.



ok, thanks man


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 2, 2008)

It's my favorite Smash Bros. controller too...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2008)

I'VE SEEN GAMEPLAY OF SIN AND PUNISHMENT 2!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

Why is there a soccer ball on his back?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2008)

DOES IT MATTER?!?!?!







Plus it was awesome seeing TvC in that video lineup.  So awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

IT DOES, BECAUSE NOW I EXPECT SOME WINNING ELEVEN CROSSOVER.

SAKI GONNA KICK A GOAL UP IN DAT BITCH 

Oh, and for those who care, America is finally getting Club Nintendo.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKING about time.

Well, there goes the E3 redemption there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

The fact they are concentrating on things other than the DSi is victorious win.

They concentrated on too many nongames at E3, and now they seem to be avoiding that. Outside of the entire existence of the DSi, of course


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome.  I'll literally have like 50 things that can take pictures once I get a DSi. xD

Regardless, it's about time punch-out showed up.  I thought Little Mac was gonna stay a fatass like in Captain Rainbow. xD  It'll probably use the Wii-motion thingy or at least have altered gameplay with it right?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'VE SEEN GAMEPLAY OF SIN AND PUNISHMENT 2!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



wow, I actually saw a few clips that looked like good games :amazed
about bloody time xD

I have no idea what games those where though, apart from animal crossing, harvest moon and Tenchu 4 >__>

edit: oh and Samurai Warriors 3 is coming to the wii aswell


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> edit: oh and Samurai Warriors 3 is coming to the wii aswell



I actually like Samurai Warriors.  Much better than DW... 

*looks around for crazy*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I actually like Samurai Warriors.  Much better than DW...
> 
> *looks around for crazy*



He will come, and he will rage at this announcement.

This is his taste of what I tasted with Castlevania Judgment


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh yeah.  New Monster Hunter 3 vid from TGS.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7Dr-9VhN4U[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously... fucking wow.  EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love you Nintendo/Capcom/etc.

What an awesome day to be a gamer.



EDIT:  Oh yeah, why wasn't this mentioned?  Certain gamecube games are going to be rereleased budget priced with Wii-controls.  First example... Metroid Prime.

Looks like I'll be buying it again.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

That video really made me smile. The Wii might not be getting big epic ass games like the other two consoles, but it's getting a lot of interesting looking games that will likely be very fun.

I just hope we see more than half of them released outside of Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I actually like Samurai Warriors.  Much better than DW...
> 
> *looks around for crazy*



...I dunno if i should be mad or just slap myself and say "Hey it's a good decision on a money point" Well there goes my decent online for the series. 



Donkey Show said:


> Oh yeah.  New Monster Hunter 3 vid from TGS.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7Dr-9VhN4U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


It does look good, no lie there and of course I'll be buying it. But i don't care what anyone says, it is indeed on the worst system for online and there's no lie. I'd rather have a PSN/Live for online but whatever, i'll play MH offline for hours anyway.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'VE SEEN GAMEPLAY OF SIN AND PUNISHMENT 2!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



lol at haruhi dance game 

yay animal crossing

punch out looks f'n nuts.  could it be a good wii boxing game finally? 

that game you were talking about with the kid w/ the soccer ball on his back looks like battles will be in epic scale.  not sure what it is, but it looks cool.

A LOT of good stuff looks to be on the horizon for wii.

Fuck...must play my game stack 

edit: curious DS, do you have a large stack of half played games? or do you play everything all the way through once you get it?  It seems like you'd have a big stack based on all the games you play.


----------



## ctizz36 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm seriously mad  They make a new DS and they have their own line-up of games I just recently got a DS Lite... Man this sucks


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2008)

I still have my DS fat! Signed by the pillows to. 


I will get this DSI for sure.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 2, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> I'm seriously mad  They make a new DS and they have their own line-up of games I just recently got a DS Lite... Man this sucks



well it costs 50 dollars more than a DS Lite 

Maybe you can return yours?  Though your dad probably wouldn't let ya


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> I'm seriously mad  They make a new DS and they have their own line-up of games I just recently got a DS Lite... Man this sucks



The only games confirmed have been Brain Age rehashes.

Look at the lineup, and see if the upgrade is worth it.

So far, I don't see it worth it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sin and Punishment 2 trailer*


*Punch-Out Wii trailer*


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 2, 2008)

Um, for the DS (or any console really) I´d like to know if there are any games like 'Hotel Dusk'. I played through it quite some time and is in the feeling for another detective game with good story. So are there any games you can recommend?

EDIT: just realised this is the WII discussion thread...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2008)

another question. can I play the arcade games (or whatever they are called on Wii) with a GC controller? or do I *have * to get a classic controller for that?



Donkey Show said:


> I actually like Samurai Warriors.  Much better than DW...
> 
> *looks around for crazy*



yeah I like the series too, but I prefer DW. less stressful and a more badass setting ~~


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

I donno if this has been posted yet, but alas..some..interesting news.

Pikmin 1, Pikmin 2, Metroid Prime 1, Metroid Prime 2, and Donkey Kong Jungle Beat will all be re-released on the Wii with motion controls.

I think that fixes the archaic issues with the Pikmin and Metroid games...but I think will actually ruin Jungle Beat. The drums made that game.

FAR better than really shitty Mario and Donkey Kong ports to the GBA.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I donno if this has been posted yet, but alas..some..interesting news.
> 
> Pikmin 1, Pikmin 2, Metroid Prime 1, Metroid Prime 2, and Donkey Kong Jungle Beat will all be re-released on the Wii with motion controls.
> 
> I think that fixes the archaic issues with the Pikmin and Metroid games...but I think will actually ruin Jungle Beat. The drums made that game.



Prime 1 and Pikmin 1 is gonna be amazing, But Prime 2 was just frustrating already lol. It was good just alot of situations that would mess you up with motion controls (multiple targets, stupid visors, etc..)


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll really enjoy Prime 1 + 2 with motion controls, 3 was ridiculously good.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I donno if this has been posted yet, but alas..some..interesting news.
> 
> Pikmin 1, Pikmin 2, Metroid Prime 1, Metroid Prime 2, and Donkey Kong Jungle Beat will all be re-released on the Wii with motion controls.
> 
> ...



Maybe the controls will be good enough that i play through prime 1 now  

Pikmin i wouldn't mind playing again.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 2, 2008)

I can't believe nobody seems excited for Mario & Luigi 3!



Trafalgar Law said:


> Um, for the DS (or any console really) I?d like to know if there are any games like 'Hotel Dusk'. I played through it quite some time and is in the feeling for another detective game with good story. So are there any games you can recommend?


You have played all the Phoenix Wright's, correct? (pun dodged!)



Trafalgar Law said:


> Just realised this is the WII discussion
> thread...


I really think we should just close the Wii + DS ones and start a Nintendo one at this point...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I can't believe nobody seems excited for Mario & Luigi 3!



Way to miss the DS topic


----------



## TheWon (Oct 2, 2008)

Anybody check out this Let's Tap Video. I might not come over here, but it seems pretty cool. Might have to import it.


----------



## ctizz36 (Oct 2, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> well it costs 50 dollars more than a DS Lite
> 
> Maybe you can return yours?  Though your dad probably wouldn't let ya



Yea I could do that but there aren't many games announced yet for me to just go out and get one when it comes out... Perhaps I'll wait 1 to 1 1/2 years until more games I want are announced maybe 

And the only game I'm interested is Mario & Luigi 3


----------



## Dark Aether (Oct 2, 2008)

I say 'fuck yes' to Mario and Luigi 3, Superstar saga was one of the best RPG's on the GBA, I want a true followup, not anymore of this time traveling BS.

I'm liking the new Tales game too. ToSotnW sucks, no one can deny that. ToS should have gotten a proper sequel.

The DSi can suck my fucking dick. Ninty should be focusing on games, not multimedia bullshit that Sony already does better. I use my DS for games, Ipod for music/movies, and a Camcorder for videos. Now they try to cram all three in a DS?


----------



## Masurao (Oct 2, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I say 'fuck yes' to Mario and Luigi 3, Superstar saga was one of the best RPG's on the GBA, I want a true followup, not anymore of this time traveling BS.



What was the big deal with the time traveling? Pit was a worthy squeal IMO. I'll say it again, I don't understand why this game gets hate. The time traveling aspect didn't break the game by any means...at least IMO.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2008)

IMO it looked so stupid that I didn't even bother playing the first one. 

@Jod

Any news on Red Steel 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

Why the fuck would you be looking forward to red steel when so many other better games are shown at this point?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 3, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> The DSi can suck my fucking dick. Ninty should be focusing on games, not multimedia bullshit that Sony already does better. I use my DS for games, Ipod for music/movies, and a Camcorder for videos. Now they try to cram all three in a DS?


Hey hey, let's consider the possibilities for utilizing this stuff in games. What has TWO cameras? The one pointing back at you is obviously very usable in-game, and Nintendo is the leader of innovation in this industry. They might do some really awesome stuff with it, try thinking beyond just the basic uses of each add-on.

I don't think any of us should pass iJudgement yet. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> What was the big deal with the time traveling? Pit was a worthy squeal IMO. I'll say it again, I don't understand why this game gets hate. The time traveling aspect didn't break the game by any means...at least IMO.


Agreed. 



"Shion" said:


> IMO it looked so stupid that I didn't even bother playing the first one.


Fucking *fail*.



crazymtf said:


> Why the fuck would you be looking forward to red steel when so many other better games are shown at this point?



[YOUTUBE]rZ176d34gzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why the fuck would you be looking forward to red steel when so many other better games are shown at this point?



Because it could be better than the original and some people are more positive than you.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Hey hey, let's consider the possibilities for utilizing this stuff in games. What has TWO cameras? The one pointing back at you is obviously very usable in-game, and Nintendo is the leader of innovation in this industry. They might do some really awesome stuff with it, try thinking beyond just the basic uses of each add-on.



You...you HAVE to be Cammie Dunaway.

That is such a PR statement, it's ridiculous.

PROTIP: No game outside of Nintendo will use the camera as a core gameplay element. Most people don't even the use the God-damned mic. They know by doing so, they alienate the install base, because not EVERYONE has the DSi. Some are still on the original DS model. Expecting otherwise will only be from nongames from Nintendo, most assured.

Gee, it sure is INNOVASHIN around here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah Punch-Out, I've been waiting for this game for a long time. But knowing how things work today, it won't be half as hard as the original which is one of the reasons I loved the original. :sweat


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You...you HAVE to be Cammie Dunaway.
> 
> That is such a PR statement, it's ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Why so serious?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Why so serious?



It's Friday, mah boi!

Oh, and I has Wario Land: Shake It


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 3, 2008)

> *  Club Nintendo North America - 2008.
> * Wii Speak Channel - Nov 16, 2008. Mic costs $30.
> * DSi (Third gen DS) - Nov. 1 in Japan, Spring '09 for Europe, post-April for US.
> * Loading from SD cards for Wii - Update in Spring 2009.
> ...



WE GET CLUB NINTENDO FINALLY - FUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2008)

What the hell..ANOTHER Pokemon Ranger game?

The first game sucked enough


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

^Probably sold well, money is money


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a graphical representation I made of why there's another Pokemon Ranger:



World of Goo on the 16th!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2008)

It also explains why Pokemon has been around so long, even if there hasn't been more than a drop of "evolution" [lol pun]

I'm already having gripes with Wario Land: Shake It. I think making treasures optional is rather stupid; they should at least be a fixed amount needed to get to the boss or to progress on, and considering there is nothing so far that implies anything but the treasures optional, it makes an already short-ish game even shorter.

At least the game has hidden stages that most won't find until the game tells them about it. Which happens AFTER you beat the game. I already found one on accident and they throw a LOT of Mission objectives at you. Like..8 or so, when regular stages have 3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 4, 2008)

hey what's the best shooter for the wii? are there any with 2+ player coop?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 4, 2008)

Heh, trying to be Sony and what they are doing with PSN, thar.

They've released subtitled anime, in HD no less, over PSN. Worldwide, too.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> hey what's the best shooter for the wii? are there any with 2+ player coop?



Metroid Prime 3, without a doubt, but unfortunately it's single player only.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 4, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Metroid Prime 3, without a doubt, but unfortunately it's single player only.



Errr, there's that one WWII game that controls better than MP3 and has a two player mode.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a WW2 game though. Another shitty setting game = fails


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Errr, there's that one WWII game that controls better than MP3 and has a two player mode.



It's also very boring and didn't get a review score above 70 that I recall


----------



## Akira (Oct 4, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Errr, there's that one WWII game that controls better than MP3 and has a two player mode.





crazymtf said:


> It's a WW2 game though. Another shitty setting game = fails





Hybridial said:


> It's also very boring and didn't get a review score above 70 that I recall



Seriously, which game are you guys even talking about


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 4, 2008)

That Medal of Honor game, I think.

That series hasn't been good since Allied Assault.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 4, 2008)

Punch out looks good, I loved the original.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 6, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Errr, there's that one WWII game that controls better than MP3 and has a two player mode.



hey yeah. but wasn't the 2 player mode on rails?


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Oct 8, 2008)

Rumor Wii HD:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2008)

I only have one question about this:

Why did Obata recolor He-Man?



Seriously, he went from girlier than girly with a touch of Light Yagami, now he's He-Man?

Does that mean Death is Grayskull?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL, holy shit what is that?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2008)

That's the cover to the Caliburvania 

I just noticed it, and it was hard to even notice, but Aeon's castle is in the background. Too bad He-Man takes too much of the cover.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2008)

Castlevania: Beef Note Edition.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah totally.

I can't even fathom how odd of a design this is. His original, slightly barbaric design was fine, and it stayed in tune, even if his hair went from blonde, to brown, to even sometimes blue or red.

But this? This is like taking his current canon attire, and mixing it with a full blown barbarian.

I know I'm just going to flip my gasket when I see what Obata does to Trevor. If he fucks with his Dracula's Curse doofyness, go ahead.

But knowing the way this is going, he's going to ruin the staple that made Trevor badass; his fucking manliness. If he turned a spear wielding bishonen badass into a shota, I cannot imagine what he will do to Trevor.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I only have one question about this:
> 
> Why did Obata recolor He-Man?
> 
> ...



that looks like the art from the Blue Dragon Ral Grado manga.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy fuck, Obata already ruined Shanoa, and her game isn't even fucking OUT YET!



Oh, and here's a ripoff of Ivy from Soul Cal- I mean...Carmilla. Next to her is Golem, the only cool design to date.



I swear...when I see his work with this game, it's like looking at the inverse of Super Smash Bros Brawl. This is literally going in *every direction* people don't want it to be going.

At least Shanoa doesn't seem to be designed to seem like a ripoff of the main character from Bulletwitch


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2008)

Game is gonna suck anyway, who cares about the designs?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Game is gonna suck anyway, who cares about the designs?



There could be some deprived person following what a number of game sites out there, who claim Judgment is one of the "top" games to look forward on the Wii.

Maybe in franchise name, and franchise name alone.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I'm going to get it.

A ISO copy of it. If I survive I will tell you how it is. Wish me luck.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I only have one question about this:
> 
> Why did Obata recolor He-Man?
> 
> ...



I think I see L in the background...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy shit! he does look just like a beefier version of Kira


----------



## TheWon (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope this is still on Wii

NMH DS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2008)

My love for NMH is bigger than this picture.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I hope this is still on Wii
> 
> NMH DS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh hell yeah.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2008)

Holy shit, NMH 2?! All over my face and tits, Suda 51! 

...okay, I tried. Anyway, fucking glad to hear about it.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 9, 2008)

Monster Hunter Gameplay:


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2008)

I love you, Jod.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Monster Hunter Gameplay:



The one reason to keep a Wii is shown here.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 9, 2008)

Sonic and the Black Knight Video


With a new Sonic LP!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

Heh, so it seems that there will finally be a Sonic game done by Jun Senoue with the main theme being from Crush 40.

The last Sonic game to do that was Sonic Heroes.

Of course..the game looks eh, but oh well.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 9, 2008)

this looks kinda ok. will it come to US/EU?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2008)

Bought Mega Man 9.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2008)

NO MORE HEROES 2

NO MORE HEROES 2

NO MORE HEROES 2

NO MORE HEROES 2

FUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
*YES*


>>>​


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2008)

*Mr. Sir Henry friend! What a pussy!*

Yeah, I'm stoked too. Easily one of my favorite trailers from TGS.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 10, 2008)

no
fucking
WAY! 
yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes
*jizzes on everyone and everything*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw a new video of Tenchu 4 on GT and those stealth kills are gonna be in mah dreams tonight


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2008)

Tenchu 4, Monster hunter 3, and arc are all looking to be kickass wii games. I have a reason to own the little white dvd shaped thing, yaya


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Madworld bitch 

gonna be Legendary

and i lol at the thread title everytime


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy crap, welcome to the party that was two days ago people. xD


----------



## TheWon (Oct 10, 2008)

Right! You guys been blind by your Wii hate. It's like PS1 vs N64 all over again around here.
Here is another Japanese only game. Dam it looks pretty and I  will have it next week.


Anime Love! Sky Crawlers made the the people who did Ace Combat. There is hope of a decent Star Fox is gen.

Also you think I could get some props for some of these post People! LOL


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Right! You guys been blind by your Wii hate. It's like PS1 vs N64 all over again around here.
> Here is another Japanese only game. Dam it looks pretty and I  will have it next week.
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't blind, up until now most of the games I'm looking forward to weren't shown in fullness till now.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 10, 2008)

Some more Sky Crawelers, but no where near the picture quality.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 10, 2008)

Lots of wii games I'm going to be buying this year, and FUCK YEAH, Travis is back baby. pek


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2008)

The only thing I'm worry us the fact Suda stated that he wanted to put NMH2 on 360 as well.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2008)

He's working on a separate title for 360...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Tenchu 4, Monster hunter 3, and arc are all looking to be kickass wii games. I have a reason to own the little white dvd shaped thing, yaya



hell yeah. I've been on the edge of selling mine for a while now, but this years TGS changed my mind


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I saw a new video of Tenchu 4 on GT and those stealth kills are gonna be in mah dreams tonight



I had a feeling from the earlier trailers that finally, Acquire were going to be dragging the series forward, and I am really glad that the recent videos prove it's true. Great graphics, lots of changes to improve the gameplay, I never thought I'd seriously call a Tenchu game a killer app since Wrath of Heaven, but there you go.

Monster Hunter 3 also looks fantastic and the inclusion of splitscreen and a whole load of new-to-the-series features just make Capcom look awesome... we can overlook that shitty looking Dead Rising port.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 12, 2008)

Monster Hunter 3 looked nice, but I'm worried about the controls. The gameplay videos I saw made it seem like the player was having a hard time even hitting the target. Now whether it was just the player sucks ass, the controls take time to get used to,  the controls are really hard to use, or a mixture of the three I'm not sure, but that really distracted me when I was watching the gameplay.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 12, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Monster Hunter 3 looked nice, but I'm worried about the controls. The gameplay videos I saw made it seem like the player was having a hard time even hitting the target. Now whether it was just the player sucks ass, the controls take time to get used to,  the controls are really hard to use, or a mixture of the three I'm not sure, but that really distracted me when I was watching the gameplay.



The controls of MH have always taken some time getting used to.  I can't really explain it, but it's kinda like playing PSO for the first time... there's a system in place and if you're expecting a hack/hack/hack, you're in for a rude awakening.  It becomes butter once you get the hang of it, although using the long range weapons have always felt awkward.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 12, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I had a feeling from the earlier trailers that finally, Acquire were going to be dragging the series forward, and I am really glad that the recent videos prove it's true. Great graphics, lots of changes to improve the gameplay, I never thought I'd seriously call a Tenchu game a killer app since Wrath of Heaven, but there you go.
> 
> Monster Hunter 3 also looks fantastic and the inclusion of splitscreen and a whole load of new-to-the-series features just make Capcom look awesome... we can overlook that shitty looking Dead Rising port.



yeah. I'm so getting both 
hopefully 2 player coop will return to Tenchu again. it seriously bummed me out that they didn't include it in Tenchu Z >__<


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Monster Hunter 3 looked nice, but I'm worried about the controls. The gameplay videos I saw made it seem like the player was having a hard time even hitting the target. Now whether it was just the player sucks ass, the controls take time to get used to,  the controls are really hard to use, or a mixture of the three I'm not sure, but that really distracted me when I was watching the gameplay.



Classic control has been confirmed, yaya


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Internet browsers and consoles and handhelds are fucking stupid.
> 
> So, I suggest you don't even use it.



why not?  I use it to sneak into the internet when my family get hold of the computer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> why not?  I use it to sneak into the internet when my family get hold of the computer.



It's a gaming device, not an internet-based browser machine.

Online should only be used for only gaming.

"LOL I'M POSTING ON A SHITTY WII/PSP BROWSER"

Use a computer


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 13, 2008)

I find the lack of browser on the 360 rather annoying myself...I want Hulu on my TV damnit...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Browser on consoles suck IMO. I never use em on my wii wii or pstripes.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 17, 2008)

TFU for wii is actually really fun so far 

I also tried the Tales of Symphonia game (though in Japanese so I didn't understand shit) it's actually really fun, though it seems that the other players can't play as the monsters you..uh...force to serve you?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 18, 2008)

Call me crazy, but this trailer almost sells the game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2008)

Bullshit it does


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2008)

At least Trevor looks badass.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't like his armor or his hair, but I do like the eyepatch.

Cornell does look badass.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 18, 2008)

"I MAY BE CUTE AS A BUTTON, BUT I'M TOUGH AS NAILS!"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2008)

You know that shit would get in my sides D:<

Maria has always been a fail character, in lolita form. Judgment fully confirms that as well.

Of course, the game has gotten a 4.5 from GamePro, and a 7 from Nintendo Power, so it might not play bad.

It certainly looks bad.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You know that shit would get in my sides D:<
> 
> Maria has always been a fail character, in lolita form. Judgment fully confirms that as well.



I think I'm  more because of the choice of Alucard's dub voice. Fucking Sasuke....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, at least they are being consistent with the VA's.

Death, Dracula, Shanoa, Maria, and Alucard has people reprising roles from previous games.

Far better than that dark sounding nothingness voice actor Alucard had in the day.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA It's Saucekay's voice?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, he voices the bitchie...and he now voices the bishie...

Well, he DID voice Cecil in FFIV DS, so he's voicing another bishie.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes, he voices the bitchie...and he now voices the bishie...
> 
> Well, he DID voice Cecil in FFIV DS, so he's voicing another bishie.



At least he didn't really sound like Sasugay in FF IV DS. At any rate though, I do really like Shanoa's voice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, too bad I don't think the VA in general will match up to the awesomeness that CoD had.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 18, 2008)

I was hesitant about getting CoD, after being somewhat disappointed by LoI, and I'm generally a DMC fan but w/e. I'll stick with the 2-D games, unless the new game with Alucard is awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2008)

CoD is sorta like a 2D Castleroid, put into 3D, with nothing put into the game to make it feel alive in 3D. 

It had a good story, awesome characters and VA, and awesome music. The gameplay on the other hand is flat as high hell.

Call me lame here, but _if_ the game is canon, I seem to have an idea of when the characters are being taken out of time, and put into this time and space shit Galamoth is doing.

Simon - Probably after Simon's Quest, which would explain the appearance of the tattoos

Trevor - After Curse of Darkness, he had an eye during that time period. 

Alucard - After Dawn of Sorrow, as he pretty much has had the same attire since going to slumber after Dracula's Curse

Eric - Information on him states that he is brought into the timefuck a while after Alucard gives him the Alucard Spear, and it's clearly before Bloodlines

Maria - The information of her already implies shes taken between Rondo and Symphony

Grant - Information about him claims that he is out rebuilding villages, so he must be taken after Dracula's Curse

Sypha - Information about her states she has yet to marry Trevor, so she is taken prior to Dracula's Curse

Cornell - He's still got his wolf-power, so he was probably taken before Legacy of Darkness

Shanoa - If I recall, one of her victory speeches relates to her relation and purpose of Ecclesia, which clearly has to be before Order of Ecclesia because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ecclesia is an organization comprised solely to bring back Dracula




Dracula - Probably after 1999, hence why his body looks more like a vessel than a body

Death - Lol doesn't matter

Aeon - Lol doesn't matter

Carmilla - Lol doesn't matter

Golem - Lol doesn't matter


----------



## Talon. (Nov 18, 2008)

AEON FTMFW


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm aiming to buy it later today, if the store nearby has it it.

Considering I own Sonic 06, an unplayable fuckfest on a disc, Judgment is at least playable.

Even if Obata is clearly the largest fault to this Power Stone-wannabe.

ALL THE CHARACTERS BETTER NOT BE UNLOCKED AT THE FUCKING START.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2008)

Hooray, all of the characters are not unlocked at the start. Dracula, Death, Shanoa, and Aeon are locked in every mode, and the only starting characters are Simon and Alucard for the Story modes.

Now, this is all I've played, and this faults where most fighters fault: there is potential for there to be interesting, unique storylines for the characters, and it is wasted except for the 3 key fights a character gets. The larger issue is that the game doesn't even imply what the characters goals are. You literally do no learn that Simon is looking to see if he has real power until after he beats Trevor, the final boss for his mode.

It plays rather okay, and I'm playing with the Gamecube controller, so I cannot vouch for the wagglefest.

Rounds are short as hell, too. But, that is the case with most fighters.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

This game has Wifi right Goofy?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2008)

Uh, yeah, I've yet to use it.

You can unlock Aeon and Shanoa out of the box if you connect OoE to Judgment, so that is an example of the wifi.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh, yeah, I've yet to use it.
> 
> You can unlock Aeon and Shanoa out of the box if you connect OoE to Judgment, so that is an example of the wifi.



Heh, well if that's the case...I'll be playing you on wifi in due time.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Rounds are short as hell, too. But, that is the case with most fighters.



I'm still waiting for "Super Epic Fighter: Battles That Actually Feel Significant" then...as always...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> This game has Wifi right Goofy?



ooh online?  I'm teh amazed :amazed
this probably means I'm getting it xD

so far I only play mariokart & cod:waw online on me wii .__.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2008)

Why did you but a Call of Dooteh game for the Wii? 

But yeah, Judgment's story mode makes me rage. Not only does it waste potential, but you can't even get an ending for any of the characters until you beat the story mode once with the initial 13.

So yeah, you have to beat it 13 times before you will even see credits for anybodies story mode, just to unlock two new fights.

Oh, and the final boss, Time Reaper, is just a recolored CoD Death, doubled in size.

He is by far, the laziest thing composed ever for the series. And his goal isn't even fucking explained in the game.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got it and ya it's online. With ranking and everything. It's funny how a game everyone was ragging on. Might become a cult classic.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why did you but a Call of Dooteh game for the Wii?



buy it? me? hell no! I'm not that rich 

anyway putting my friend code up on that thread now, might as well post it here too ^^

4918-6676-9632-4164

pm me if ya like to addy, I'm always up for a game


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 20, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> It's funny how a game everyone was ragging on. Might become a cult classic.



It's funny how people overreact when a game series tries something new. Judgment does a good job at bringing Castlevania to the fighting genre. I just have to get use to the fighting style for each character though. I am still up for some matches when anyone else is. FC is already in my sig.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2008)

hey when is the official release for it in EU/UK?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2008)

2009, I think.

You guys are almost always boned when it comes to the 'Vania 

I do think the fighting is fun, but I do have some nitpicky things. But, I guess as long as you aren't one of those picture perfect super balanced kinda fellows, you'll like the game.

Given that the art doesn't make you seize, initially.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2008)

man, sucks to live here! game wise that is xD

are there any other good/decent online games for the wii apart from maiokart,ssbb,cod:waw,and that mario football game?

I heard about that new shooter, but the gameplay video I saw didn't look too hot tbh. those aliens pretty much just stood there while the player shot them with some whimpy sounding gun >__>


----------



## TheWon (Nov 21, 2008)

In the words of DX. I got 2 words for ya

HOMEBREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Break it down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 21, 2008)

F*ck yeah! too bad I ain't got a SD card or whatever they're called


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 22, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> man, sucks to live here! game wise that is xD
> 
> are there any other good/decent online games for the wii apart from maiokart,ssbb,cod:waw,and that mario football game?
> 
> I heard about that new shooter, but the gameplay video I saw didn't look too hot tbh. those aliens pretty much just stood there while the player shot them with some whimpy sounding gun >__>



Time to update my periodic post...

Brawl, Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3, Twilight Princess, No More Heroes, Okami, RE4, Mario Kart, Mario Strikers Charged,  CoD:WaW, DBZBT3, Mega Man 1-3+9, Wario Land, World of Goo, Super Mario RPG...

Mad World, No More Heroes 2, Deadly Creatures, Conduit, Animal Crossing, Wii Sports Resort, ToS2, Red Steel 2, Punch-Out, Sin & Punishment 2

I could name a few more good ones actually...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2008)

Ignore the ignorants is what I say to you Century Slayer.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 22, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> man, sucks to live here! game wise that is xD
> 
> are there any other good/decent online games for the wii apart from maiokart,ssbb,cod:waw,and that mario football game?
> 
> I heard about that new shooter, but the gameplay video I saw didn't look too hot tbh. those aliens pretty much just stood there while the player shot them with some whimpy sounding gun >__>



I played the new Call of Duty and QoS online and it was fun! I haven't tried Castlevania yet or Raw Vs Smackdown. Which are also online. I waiting for my copy of the New K hitman Reborn Delta to come in. That's online, and then Bleach Vs next month. Companies are finally addind online to their Wii games.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 23, 2008)

I still have to buy Mario RPG for the VC.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 23, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> F*ck yeah! too bad I ain't got a SD card or whatever they're called



They cost like 10$ maximum


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I played the new Call of Duty and QoS online and it was fun! I haven't tried Castlevania yet or Raw Vs Smackdown. Which are also online. I waiting for my copy of the New K hitman Reborn Delta to come in. That's online, and then Bleach Vs next month. Companies are finally addind online to their Wii games.



I heard CoD's graphics were not that good...

What did you think of them compared to other wii graphics?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 24, 2008)

^COd:waw's graphics are ok.  at least it's not blocky-lego graphics for a change xD

what's K hitman reborn?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh wow, Naruto CoNR2 has really surprised me. It's a huge step up from the last one. I still don't think it's quite up to par with Naruto GNT4, but all the new goodies are sure nice. Asuma is a total beast, 'bout time we got him. But also, while the original storyline isn't anything much more interesting than Naruto filler, the FOUR new original characters I quite like. The guy that fights with like a giant rocket launcher is ridiculous.

Really am impressed. I recommend it to anybody who's enjoy the Clash of Ninja or Gekitou Ninja Taisen games in the past.

Of course I'd much rather have Shippuuden GNTEX3...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2008)

Mushroom men to the rescue! no joke i almost picked it up today and still might


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2008)

I hear it's pretty nice classic platforming, but with a sucky camera unfortunately.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 8, 2008)

800,000 k Wii's sold in one week (thanksgiving weekend). This pretty much break's all console records in history and this is not the totol for the month 0_0 meaning Wii is going ot break (again) ps2's november record.

I am just amazing at the amount sold. Games might have lacked this year but there are quite a few good announcement's popping up for next year and I bet you we will see a-lot of good titles coming.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2008)

It's even more amazing, because there has not been one good game released this quarter.

The hardware is selling like cakes, and the software is an empty sewer.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Agree with Goofy...I mean i almost bought mushroom men, the only game that even interest me is fucking MUSHROOM MEN...i mean really?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Agree with Goofy...I mean i almost bought mushroom men, the only game that even interest me is fucking MUSHROOM MEN...i mean really?



You should get "de Blob" if you haven't done so yet...best Wii game of the year IMO.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> You should get "de Blob" if you haven't done so yet...best Wii game of the year IMO.



That's not a Q4 game.

Here are the three noteworthy Q4 games:

Castlevania: Judgment
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World.

A really shitty fighter, a rehash, and a dumbed down RPG.

The last great games came out in September, highlighted by Wario.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> You should get "de Blob" if you haven't done so yet...best Wii game of the year IMO.



Everyone who played 'De Blob" said it's like beautiful katami, which i hate. So i doubt I'll enjoy it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh I thought we were just talking about Wii games that came out this year, lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2008)

I do recommend Naruto CoNR2 to any fans, I imagine there might be a few here... 

The Wii's in a lull. Fine with me, I'm totally swamped by PC and DS games right now. Hell I haven't beat some of the Wii's AAA titles from LAST year...


----------



## TheWon (Dec 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^COd:waw's graphics are ok.  at least it's not blocky-lego graphics for a change xD
> 
> what's K hitman reborn?



Sorry for the late responds
Katekyoo Hitman Reborn! Kindan no Yami no Delta

Ya the hasn't been that one mega buster game. Super hyped Shooter!, but overall their have been games to play.
Unless you are a gamer with a small gaming budget. You may have missed out.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 9, 2008)

mushroom men look quite cool, at least the art style is well done :}
other than that I agree that wii has been as lacking as ever in games ;__;

I'm so looking forward to Monster Hunter, Samurai warriors 3 and Tenchu 4 next year. heck, that's 3 games more to look forward to than usual for the wii 

@jodecideion: yeah I managed to find it on gamespot, but I don't think it'll come out here? 

the last few good games I got for the wii was Animal Crossing, Okami & Mysims:kingdoms. XD

Tales & Castlevania aren't out here (EU) yet. but yeah... 
I'm getting Tales at least since Castlevania seems pretty dissapointing



Nmaster64 said:


> I do recommend Naruto CoNR2 to any fans, I imagine there might be a few here...



considering how bland and lowbudget the last game felt, I think I'll pass 
it was ok with 4 player vs with friends. but only because we didn't have much else to play xD


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> considering how bland and lowbudget the last game felt...


That's why I said this one surprised me...it's like they actually put a bit of work into it... 

They managed to outdo the anime team by creating 4 filler characters that are actually pretty cool...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 9, 2008)

oh ok. is the story mode still made with still pictures? and wierd requirements to win each match? I hated that >__<

lol, that's always something XDDDD


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2008)

Story mode goes pretty quick, and it's a combination of a bunch of things. It's usually done with the 3D characters, although they do those still pic scenes on a couple occasions. Then they also on rare occasion use an actual anime still, which is cool. The story itself is nothing grossly interesting, although there were a couple parts I really loved. Shikamaru's is the best, they couldn't have made me happier with what happened with him.

No, no requirements in story mode. (Edit: Just remembered there are a couple you have to win with a super. Not a big deal.) That's in mission mode. Every character in the game has 10 missions: 2 "Fight Your Rival" (easy and very hard), a 2v1, 2v2, and 1v3, a combo challenge (which are actually really tricky), and the rest are variations on beating arcade mode (aka beat 10 matches, beat 10 matches w/o specials, etc.). You get a score for each mission, apprentice to hokage. There are rewards, most notably unlocking characters, for doing so well with a character. For example, do a couple missions with each Shika, Ino, and Chouji (or alternatively do well on a lot of missions with one) to get Asuma. I've got everyone but CSS, KN, and Awakened Hinata. Those three are a bit trickier apparently...

The arms dealer guy is just such a beast, holy crap... O_O


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 9, 2008)

i just sold my wii...i think this shall be my last post here


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 9, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Story mode goes pretty quick, and it's a combination of a bunch of things. It's usually done with the 3D characters, although they do those still pic scenes on a couple occasions. Then they also on rare occasion use an actual anime still, which is cool. The story itself is nothing grossly interesting, although there were a couple parts I really loved. Shikamaru's is the best, they couldn't have made me happier with what happened with him.
> 
> No, no requirements in story mode. (Edit: Just remembered there are a couple you have to win with a super. Not a big deal.) That's in mission mode. Every character in the game has 10 missions: 2 "Fight Your Rival" (easy and very hard), a 2v1, 2v2, and 1v3, a combo challenge (which are actually really tricky), and the rest are variations on beating arcade mode (aka beat 10 matches, beat 10 matches w/o specials, etc.). You get a score for each mission, apprentice to hokage. There are rewards, most notably unlocking characters, for doing so well with a character. For example, do a couple missions with each Shika, Ino, and Chouji (or alternatively do well on a lot of missions with one) to get Asuma. I've got everyone but CSS, KN, and Awakened Hinata. Those three are a bit trickier apparently...
> 
> The arms dealer guy is just such a beast, holy crap... O_O



wow, seems they actually made an effort! :wah
I might be getting it then 
I couldn't get the latest  naruto shipuuden EX 3 (jap) work with my freeloader or region changer so I'm all lucked out ;__;


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I do recommend Naruto CoNR2 to any fans, I imagine there might be a few here...
> 
> The Wii's in a lull. Fine with me, I'm totally swamped by PC and DS games right now. Hell I haven't beat some of the Wii's AAA titles from LAST year...



That doesn't excuse the fact that this Q4 is even worse than some of the ones the Gamecube had, and that had some fucking abysmal ones too.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> wow, seems they actually made an effort! :wah
> I might be getting it then
> I couldn't get the latest  naruto shipuuden EX 3 (jap) work with my freeloader or region changer so I'm all lucked out ;__;


I heard there is a way some people got around it and got it working again. Too lazy to go searching...



Goofy Titan said:


> That doesn't excuse the fact that this Q4 is even worse than some of the ones the Gamecube had, and that had some fucking abysmal ones too.


Yeah, they just can't seem to top GNT4. The controls are the biggest thing holding it back, because if you don't use the Wii Remote and Nunchuk you play at a disadvantage. They added some cool features, the motions with the supers and now a hand sign system, but you don't get to use those with a Gamecube controller. If you could, I'd say this one was on par with 4, since although it's still missing a few characters 4 had, it has like 8 characters GNT4 didn't (4 of them being original)....


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2008)

May pick up castlevania judgment for christmas.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 9, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's even more amazing, because there has not been one good game released this quarter.
> 
> The hardware is selling like cakes, and the software is an empty sewer.



Software sales have been very well to

Looking for an epic group shot!


Now of course game selection for certain people is not that great and most of the time non existent. 

I am happy with Animal Crossing and a few other titles that are pretty under published.

But seeing / hearing for next year looks good so far. The problem with this year was the later half of 2008.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> May pick up castlevania judgment for christmas.



I thought you hated that game...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2008)

Looked dumb but only decent looking game out this year for wii wii.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Looked dumb but only decent looking game out this year for wii wii.



Yeah...which is unfortunate. I'm only buying it because I'm a Castlevania tard, and it has alot of CV characters meeting up.

So, basically fan-serice..at the cost of terrible character designs.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 10, 2008)

Dragon Quest X confirmed for Wii!

http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssTechMediaTelecomNews/idUSTKX00313920081210


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2008)

Ohohoho. 

Yes.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 10, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, they just can't seem to top GNT4. The controls are the biggest thing holding it back, because if you don't use the Wii Remote and Nunchuk you play at a disadvantage. They added some cool features, the motions with the supers and now a hand sign system, but you don't get to use those with a Gamecube controller. If you could, I'd say this one was on par with 4, since although it's still missing a few characters 4 had, it has like 8 characters GNT4 didn't (4 of them being original)....



Wat? I wasn't even referring to that game, at all.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2008)

I haven't slept in days and I read your post completely wrong, don't mind me.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2008)

So DQ10 on wii and DQ 9 on ds yeah?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup. DS game on March 28th in Japan (for $64, yeesh).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 10, 2008)

just for the sake of asking. no screenshots or videos are up yet right? ~~


----------



## Kensei (Dec 10, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Yup. DS game on March 28th in Japan (for $64, yeesh).



Same price as FF III DS. Tis cool, it'll be much cheaper in the U.S. Also, I heard something about their may have been media for DQX. However, the press was not allowed to photograph or film the material.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 10, 2008)

That would make sense, given the dickfaggotry of Square-Enix


----------



## Akira (Dec 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That would make sense, given the dickfaggotry of Square-Enix



It's okay, they'll show screenshots at E3 '09


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 10, 2008)

Fuck DQX news.  This right here is real news...



> New TMNT Wii game - more details
> December 10th, 2008
> 
> -published by Ubisoft
> ...





Apparently the team is made up of Ex-Team Ninja and some Brawl developers too. 

Oh yeah, and for the new releases of Pikmin and Mario Power Tennis...



			
				Famitsu said:
			
		

> For Pikmin, the new feature mentioned in Famitsu concerns saving. When you save, the game stores day-by-day records of your play. You're free to restart play from the day of your choice.
> 
> For Mario Power Tennis, Nintendo has made the game fully Wiimote compatible. You can now swing the Wiimote like a tennis racket to control your swings, performing forehands, backhands, tosses and smashes by swinging the Wiimote as you would a normal racket. For spin shots, you simply change the angle of the Wiimote when swinging. To perform special shots, you press buttons during the swing.
> 
> ...



Import or not, Mario Power Tennis is mine... again.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Apparently the team is made up of Ex-Team Ninja and some Brawl developers too.


I highly approve of a potential good TMNT brawler. 

lol @ the quote about it not being based on a movie or tv show...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2008)

TMNT kinda failed me in ways that I cannot explain.

But if it will have better online than Brawl, then I guess renting it won't hurt...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 10, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> TMNT kinda failed me in ways that I cannot explain.
> 
> But if it will have better online than Brawl, then I guess renting it won't hurt...



It's not hard to have better online than Brawl, as Dreamcast games outclass that game with online.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2008)

Dreamcast games didn't have that beautiful next-generation _Enhanced_ Definition...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2008)

TMNT game? I'm down. I liked the animated movie and fan of the comics and old cartoon. Plus i love the old turtle games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2008)

So I was looking at the recent NPD charts for November.



> Playstation 2 206k
> Playstation 3 378k
> PSP 421k
> Xbox 360 836k
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, That confirm's it. Wii beat out Ps2's November record.



2 million, damn 0_0


It also seems that harmonix yet again missed it's golden opportunity to beat out GH this December with rock band 2 for Wii. Sheesh when will those guy's learn ? lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> So I was looking at the recent NPD charts for November.





That's just absurd. And the DS was selling 1.5 million _last_ year too. No slow in sales.

Dear god, this is madness.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 11, 2008)

This is not madness it's 
NINTENDO WII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry I had to do it.

The Wii can't be bargained with, it can't be reasoned with. It doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear, and it absolutely will not stop. Ever


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2008)

Like a fucking MACHINE.

This Wii will take over the world.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 11, 2008)

So much hardware sold, yet so much crappy software


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 15, 2008)

^true, _sad face_

so, what are the highlights of coming games for you guys?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 15, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> The WII fucking sucks, why the hell is it selling so much ? Little kids, Grandparents and moms i bet sigh



no tolls/360 bias fanboys/PS3 bia fanboys here!

*sigh*


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 15, 2008)

Just report him, ignore it, and move on...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^true, _sad face_
> 
> so, what are the highlights of coming games for you guys?



FF CC ( The one DS / Wii cross over)
FF CC (the bear one that is Wii only)

The conduit 

House of the Dead (the new one)

Madworld

Sin and Punishment 2

Wii  sports resort (that one to one control thing is going to be nice)

Dead Rising Wii (I'm a fan of that game, I own two copies of the 360 one lol)


There's a few others but I forget them atm.


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 15, 2008)

> Nintendo Wii Discussion - *Over 2 Million sold in November*



Over $ 500 Million down the drain in November


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 16, 2008)

oh yeah, I had forgotten Dead rising was coming to the wii. I'll probably pick that one up 

didn't know about an FF CC game for wii, great news 

the conduit looks okay. I will probably get it to validate having internets on my wii xD


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 16, 2008)

*Baka!*



Ssj3_Goku said:


> FF CC ( The one DS / Wii cross over)
> FF CC (the bear one that is Wii only)
> The conduit
> House of the Dead (the new one)
> ...



I can't believe you forgot the most anticipated game of '09 (according to IGN poll).

Punch-Out!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 16, 2008)

lol xD

my favourite so far I think is Monster Hunter 
and SW3 and tenchu 4 are up on the top 5 as well


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry NM I forgot it at the time 


Anyways, Number's from Nintendo. More should be coming with there new batch of reports soon

All numbers represent millions. World Wide btw


> Mario Kart Wii					*9.530.000*	September 08
> Wii Fit						*8.760.000	*September 08
> Super Smash Bros. Brawl				*7.470.000*	September 08
> Super Mario Galaxy				*6.100.000*	March 08
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 16, 2008)

I didn't realize Mario Kart was doing _that_ well... :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2008)

It's the best selling Mario Kart in the USA to. Beat out Mario Kart 64's record .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Dead Rising Wii



That game won't even be worth pirating.

It also sucks that the cheapest Mario Kart is also the best selling. DAMN YOU WII.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2008)

To bad capcom wont delay the game so they can add one to one control with that new add on  I want that with dead rising.

But if you think about it, the graphic's engine will probably be Wii's best (as of now I mean). Just take the Re4 engine and enhance on it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

The RE4 engine has shown its age when they ported RE4 to the Wii.

It still stands that UR MR GAY is still the best looking game on the Wii. And that came out well over a year ago. So I'd say that game has the best looking engine.

Laughably sad, to say the least.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2008)

Both different art styles. But the SMG art style I like more than the realism look.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 16, 2008)

If all games looked RE4-good forevermore
I'd be happy since I'm no graphics whore


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

But RE4 is starting to look uuuugly as time goes on D:

And speaking of old games, I actually am impressed with some of the new additions to Donkey Kong: Jungle Beat. It now seems more..like a game instead of a tech demo for bongos.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 16, 2008)

I. Fuckin. Love. Treasure.



I wouldn't think a lot of it normally, but it's _Treasure_...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 16, 2008)

GT: damn, you're right. that's actually a game :amazed

Nm: looks kinda good, wifi is always nice >__>


----------



## Seany (Dec 16, 2008)

Geez they need to stop bringing over Gamecube games and actually make some NEW games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Geez they need to stop bringing over Gamecube games and actually make some NEW games.



This is Nintendo.

All they mostly do is rehash and re-release, and they've done this for YEARS.

Why must they change plans that they've been doing for a number of generations now?

The only new thing they've done is add non-games to the equation.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

I really wish they'd make Donkey Kong Country 4 in the old school style. Donkey Kong Country 1 was the first game I ever played, and has a special place in mine and lots more's hearts.

Make it happen


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> I really wish they'd make Donkey Kong Country 4 in the old school style. Donkey Kong Country 1 was the first game I ever played, and has a special place in mine and lots more's hearts.
> 
> Make it happen



It'll never happen.  

The ONLY people to make really good Donkey Kong games were Rare, and they are pretty much has-beens now.

Paon has done okay, even if the games are NOTHING like DKC, and more like Clu Clu Land.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone else leave out the Country in Donkey Kong Country? 

me and friends are 

Also, fucking Rare, went with Microshit, making Banjo Kazooie, an instant classic, into shit


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

Rare's impending mediocrity could be seen on the N64 and Gamecube, so don't blame Microsoft. Though, your bias trolling against them all the time would clearly null my word 

Rare was going downhill when they released games like Jet Force Gemini and that Zelda clone that doesn't even deserve to be properly named, for being the abomination that it was.


----------



## Akira (Dec 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Rare's impending mediocrity could be seen on the N64 and Gamecube, so don't blame Microsoft. Though, your bias trolling against them all the time would clearly null my word
> 
> Rare was going downhill when they released games like Jet Force Gemini and that Zelda clone that doesn't even deserve to be properly named, for being the abomination that it was.



Didn't a crapton of people leave Rare after the N64 days?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

No question DKC and BK was their prime franchises. I tried that Jungle Beat or whatever on the DS. I didn't like it one bit D:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

Jungle Climber?

It's okay, and there are a number of references to the DKC games ;3


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 16, 2008)

Top 2 reasons to own a Wii next year
1. Madworld
2. Oboro Muramasa


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2008)

Punch-Out
No More Heroes 2
Conduit


----------



## Icy_eagle (Dec 17, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Punch-Out
> No More Heroes 2
> Conduit



isn't NMH2 set for 2010?

Anyways, I'm a bit excited about deadly creatures.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> isn't NMH2 set for 2010?



Yeah, but I want it now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Let's play a game called *FIND THE GOOD VIDYA:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Nintendo press release lineup said:
			
		

> Monsters vs. Aliens March 24
> Monster Pals™ March
> Solitaire & Mahjong February
> Puzzle Challenges and More! February
> ...






You get rep from me if you can even find 5 good ones.


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Let's play a game called *FIND THE GOOD VIDYA:*
> 
> 
> 
> You get rep from me if you can even find 5 good ones.



Mad World

Broken Sword

House of the Dead: Overkill

Sonic and the Black Knight

Pirates vs Ninjas Dodgeball


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2008)

I always want sonic games to be good but we all know how they turn out...

Black knight sounds retarded but the Trailer _*looks *_cool. Keyword: _Looks_


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Tenchu is the only game i'm picking up on that list.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 17, 2008)

^same here. and maybe onechanbara for the lulz


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Let's play a game called *FIND THE GOOD VIDYA:*
> 
> You get rep from me if you can even find 5 good ones.



Mad World
House of the Dead: Overkill
Onechanbara Bikini Zombie Slayers
NASCAR? Kart Racing New Play Control! Pikmin
Sonic and the Black Knight (Tenchu: Shadow Assassins if you lack faith)

I demand this rep.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

You were good up until 3.

Everything after that is fetching the bottom of the barrel. Shoulda stayed with NASCAR, though, as it was the best choice of the latter games.

Rep regardless.


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Nmaster64 again_

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-*


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Bikini Zombie killers will be awesome fool, don't hate.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You were good up until 3.
> 
> Everything after that is fetching the bottom of the barrel. Shoulda stayed with NASCAR, though, as it was the best choice of the latter games.



I admit Sonic/Tenchu is a questionable one. 

YOU CAN'T HATE HOT CHIX KILLING ZOMBIES

Pikmin is old but _technically_ still an awesome game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 18, 2008)

fail  Tenchu is the only worthy game on that list


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 18, 2008)

MadWorld >>> Tenchu


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 20, 2008)

*Nintendo's legend began in the 19th century...*

[YOUTUBE]b0vhGEGJC8g[/YOUTUBE]
_Japanese Software Sales (Week 50)_
   1. Taiko no Tatsujin Wii (Namco Bandai, *Wii*): 106,000
   2. Animal Crossing: City Folk (Nintendo, *Wii*): 98,000
   3. Kirby Super Star Deluxe (Nintendo, *DS*): 94,000
   4. Wagamama Fashion: Girls Mode (Nintendo, *DS*): 63,000
   5. Penguin no Mondai: Saikyou Penguin Densetsu! (Konami, *DS*): 59,000
   6. Professor Layton and the Final Time Travel (Level-5, *DS*): 58,000
   7. Pokemon Platinum (Nintendo/The Pokemon Company, *DS*): 58,000
   8. Rhythm Tengoku Gold (Nintendo, *DS*): 45,000
   9. Wii Fit (Nintendo, *Wii*): 43,000
  10. Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo, *Wii*) 34,000


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 20, 2008)

Quick question.  I imported Tatsunoku vs Capcom because I discovered the magical world of Homebrew.  Will the game play on my US Wii because of the Homebrew Channel?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2008)

A hack that lets you do anything... what do YOU think^


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been looking for an answer to that question for a long time dragonbattousai. I can't seem to find anyone that can tell me if there's a surefire way to play imports on the newest firmware.

I _believe_ the newest Homebrew Channel version can, but I've been waiting on someone to confirm before I import TvsC and NGNTEX3...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 20, 2008)

I already bought it so on Monday I guess I'll let you know


----------



## TheWon (Dec 21, 2008)

All you need is the right program and yes it will.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Dec 21, 2008)

My Wii is fully updated and newest Homebrew update lets you play TvC and EX3 on your Wii. I got my copies of both games on Thursday and have been playing them. So yeah if you are fully updated on your Wii, the newest Homebrew Update will let you play TvC and EX3. ^_^


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Dark Kakashi, you're that old awesome member I have on msn right? 

log on brotha


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll try to get on MSN tonight. I rarely go on it.. cause well I don't know... XD

Don't worry I'll be online tonight.

I've been in NF for a long time but rarely post. =p


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2008)

........... DK >_>


Wow


Uchiha_Itachi_ here  Now this was... a few years ago 

You know the dude that had the Itachi avatar with a pink pimp hat ^^;


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Tonight? 

Times in Europe is way different. It's 23:15 now

We gotta catch up on old comment days


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2008)

Seem like Echoes of Time (Wii), will include the latest Crystal Bearers Trailer!!


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got Sam and Max for the wii. It's funny as Hell

Also got Call of Duty - it's quite tricky and the controls could be better

Will start lego batman today. can't wait!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, so many people from 2004...I didn't there were that many of us oldfags left... 

Now I gotta find money for import games somehow...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 22, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> My Wii is fully updated and newest Homebrew update lets you play TvC and EX3 on your Wii. I got my copies of both games on Thursday and have been playing them. So yeah if you are fully updated on your Wii, the newest Homebrew Update will let you play TvC and EX3. ^_^



Thanks for the heads up and I am thinking about importing EX3 myself.  My game should arrive today!

EDIT:  ITS HERE IT WORKS HOMEBREW IS GAR!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2008)

I still have yet to install homebrew to my Wii...

What the fuck have I been doing?


----------



## Jinibea (Dec 22, 2008)

Whats homebrew?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2008)

Fucking Wii fit, why are people buying this garbage? WHY?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2008)

Because if you actually play That knew "shawns  or whatever snow boarding game the balance board makes it feel much better.


Soooo no one cares about the FF CC news a couple of posts up?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2008)

Snowboarding? I don't even like real sports, not into second rate shit like that. 

But nah, it's just the wii fit. We sell it for 129.99 yet it still sells. It's some sad shit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2008)

People have different taste in video games *Shrugs*


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 22, 2008)

haha....wii sends ppl to the hospital.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 23, 2008)

These people obviously don't play Guitar Hero.

Talk about cramps.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 23, 2008)

Jinibea said:


> Whats homebrew?



It's a nifty hack to your Nintendo Wii that allows your Wii to play Imported Games without the Freeloader, Emulators to some systems like Game Boy Advance, Nintendo 64, Sega Saturn and Genesis.  It's really neat.  

Here's a tutorial to it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx2zB_nu5OQ[/YOUTUBE]

He is the only best guy I've found that explains it with very little BS inbetween.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow I haven't seen people from 2004 in a long time. I never knew they were hiding in the Gaming Section.... XD

I only have the Homebrew for the Import games. I really don't use it for anything else. Especially since I got TvC... I have not played anything else period! O_O!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2008)

This is my home Dark KAkashi! I never leave! well Ok I have a few times but then I felt lonely


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 23, 2008)

Look in the bottom right corner and prepare for the wave of shittiness...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm? They established a while ago that the Wii games made just for the Wii were a spin-off series.

Durr hurr, considering both games are set in story books.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 23, 2008)

Can I use homebrew to play imported Gamecube games?

It would be a hassle regardless though since I don't have an SD card or Twilight for the Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 23, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I don't have Twilight for the Wii.



I refuse to help people who have this issue.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 23, 2008)

I had it for the gamecube first...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 23, 2008)

Why would they buy a Wii version of a Gamecube game that is the exact same?

At least with RE4 you had good updates


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 23, 2008)

So is that a no on the Gamecube emulator?

One of my friends lost the freeloader disc when I left my gamecube at the house


----------



## MueTai (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Christmas... I asked for Zack & Wiki and Metriod Prime 3 and I might get some gift cards to buy a couple more games.  I'm thinking Twilight Princess and something else that slips my mind atm.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2008)

Monster Hunter G Wii port spotted in Famitsu cover 

O my :0


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 24, 2008)

Can you play burnt Wii games via Gecko OS?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Monster Hunter G Wii port spotted in Famitsu cover
> 
> O my :0



MORE ports?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> MORE ports?



I agree with you capcom really is not going all in with the Wii as of yet. I mean they did three new titles that I know off the top of my head. But we are soon going to have more ports =/

I hope next year they announce something new for the Wii. I really did enjoy REC from them but I want something more.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

PHANTASY STAR 4 ON THE VIRTUAL CONSOLE!!!!!!!!!!! (USA) GET IT NOWWWWWWWWWWWWW



ALL YOU EUROPEANS GET SECRET OF MANA NOWWWWWW! ITS OUT FOR YOU! GET IT NOW!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 24, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Can you play burnt Wii games via Gecko OS?



I don't know.  There was some video on YouTube that showed it can be done, but I just purchase my games to support Nintendo and its army of printing money machines


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Monster Hunter G Wii port spotted in Famitsu cover
> 
> O my :0



nice, I'm looking forward to the new MH game for the wii though


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 25, 2008)

K, guys...I need your help. 

I might be getting a wii game for Christmas (yea, at the last min. lmao), but there doesn't seem to be any good titles I've seen so far. The only ones that caught my eye are CoD: World at War and Tales of Symphonia 2 (although the ratings doesn't look good..). 

Any recommendations good as long as it's not _No More Heroes, racing games, sports games, and....guitar games_ (I already have Brawl and Metroid Prime 3, which is kinda sad for a Wii owner ).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 25, 2008)

^Boom Blox? I'm not into that type of game but hey, it's the only decent Wii game since Mario Kart.

But really CP, I can't tell you much. I would say _Tatsunoko vs. Capcom_ but you have to do get homebrew on your Wii and stuff. Pretty big hassle.

*EDIT:*
But for a WiiWare game you should try out Mega Man 9 if you haven't. Pretty epic 8-bit shit.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 25, 2008)

I had a post a while back with like a dozen or so...damnit where'd it go...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

There are quite a bit of great Wiiware titles. I am shocked. Also I am buying Phantasy Star 4 on the Virual console!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a wii for christmas

(well my brother did but yeah)


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 25, 2008)

My condolences


----------



## TheWon (Dec 25, 2008)

If you can homebrew it and your in for a world of entertainment.


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 25, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> My condolences



Seconded        .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 25, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> Seconded        .



Thirdededed.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 25, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Boom Blox? I'm not into that type of game but hey, it's the only decent Wii game since Mario Kart.
> 
> But really CP, I can't tell you much. I would say _Tatsunoko vs. Capcom_ but you have to do get homebrew on your Wii and stuff. Pretty big hassle.
> 
> ...



Ehh, I would get that game if I had became a big puzzle fan in my early childhood days  Stuff like that doesn't interest me much now.

TvC was actually one of the few jp games I wanted too, but I don't have time to deal with this homebrew stuff >_> It'll be a miracle if that ever gets here in US

Not really into the WiiWare games unfortunately :sweat I lost my patience w/ Megaman games after losing to that bastard Wiley in Megaman 8 (which took me ages to get to him) 



Nmaster64 said:


> I had a post a while back with like a dozen or so...damnit where'd it go...



No need, I'll probably just get CoD or w/e


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

Pimp get *ZACK AND WIKI* RIGHT NOW!


Get that other war game.... something hero's 2 damnit I forget but it had tighter control than metriod prime 3. I know that.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 25, 2008)

^^Medal of Honor


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

Ya that's it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2008)

MoHH2 is garbage IMO online and graphic wise.

Just wait for The Conduit.

The Conduit is a guaranteed better of both.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

Today at 10:14 PM EST  my Wii has past away and left this world.  I owned this console exactly 2 years and 1 month.Let us bow our heads while we pray.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

It  will be sent back in it's little coffin and hopefully they find a cure for such a disease. My my Wii rest in Peace.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2008)

Well haven't turned mine on in almost a year but i hope the thing doesn't die on me.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Pimp get *ZACK AND WIKI* RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 
> Get that other war game.... something hero's 2 damnit I forget but it had tighter control than metriod prime 3. I know that.



I didn't enjoy zack & wiki, sadly. I thought I would so I was dissapointed ;__;

and Imo heroes 2 was crap compared to cod:waw for the wii. but if you have a ps3/360 get cod:waw for those instead and just forget about it xD


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 26, 2008)

Situation: My little brother spent points on Cruisin USA, only to realize it sucks and wants to return it and regain the wii points back to get Super Mario 64, anyway we can do this?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Situation: My little brother spent points on Cruisin USA, only to realize it sucks and wants to return it and regain the wii points back to get Super Mario 64, anyway we can do this?



No, there are no refunds on the Wii store.


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 27, 2008)

^ I hate that fact ... my brother spent his points on a sonic game, but he got it on the wrong system... a waste of 800 wii points


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 27, 2008)

my lil bro and sis got a wii......which means EYE got a Wii.

I'm sending it to a friend of mines later to get homebrew and ish. ALL I WANT TO PLAY IS TATSUNOKO vs. CAPCOM! 

.....and smash cuz i'm tired of my friends kickin my ass.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2008)

n00b question, can I install homebrew using a CD or DVD?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2008)

82.50 repair cost.


also gives me another year warranty!

so overall not a bad deal.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 28, 2008)

I remember Nintendo fucked up with mine.

I had artifacting issues, I sent it in, and they replaced the disc drive. I still had the artifacting.

Now I never use that fucking useless WiiConnect24.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2008)

The person that I was talking to was pretty good.


thing was, my system (since it was part of the first batch and I got the first one on my area). She mentioned that that batch had a  5% defect rate with certain video issues. They said they hardly get any of those in anymore (related to that problem).


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you already use up your register-for-extra-warranty-months option?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2008)

It's nice having the Nintendo repair center in the general area of my house.  I took mine in last year for the artifacting and it only took an hours work of time for it to get fixed.  Good times living in SoCal. ^^


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 29, 2008)

wtf. so cali is like the best fuckin place to live if ur a gamer (and an arcade nut).

got my wii homebrewed....got that new bleach, naruto ex3, tatsunoko, rabbid rabbits, and smash lol.

....just need to buy a damn classic controller.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 29, 2008)

SoCal has everything. Except probably the country side. Which I live in. =/ East Coast for the boredom.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 29, 2008)

So what Wii games should I buy. I'm gonna get SSB but what else?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> So what Wii games should I buy. I'm gonna get SSB but what else?



That's...about it, honest.

That and maybe Wario, if you are ready for amazing platforming goodness that will last you a whopping 6 hours.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2008)

Niko: zelda 
the only wiigames I've played for a longer period of time was zelda,mariokart, mario...football? and Okami. still haven't tried No More Heroes though


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Did you already use up your register-for-extra-warranty-months option?



I did not even know those existed.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I did not even know those existed.





When you register your Wii they give you 3 months extra warranty...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

I never did that 0_0


----------



## Akira (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not really surprised, Nintendo are making such ludicrous amounts of money they can do whatever they want with it.

I hope they get the old Mario cartoon on it


----------



## Kanali (Jan 4, 2009)

Fenrir said:


> I'm not really surprised, Nintendo are making such ludicrous amounts of money they can do whatever they want with it.
> 
> I hope they get the old Mario cartoon on it



That was awesome


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish they'd use that money and pull the Metroid movie out of development hell...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 4, 2009)

Does the Wii save credit card information on it like the 360 does? If I remember correctly you always had to input it everytime you wanted to buy something.


----------



## EZE (Jan 4, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> So what Wii games should I buy. I'm gonna get SSB but what else?


Super paper mario.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 4, 2009)

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 4, 2009)

I know it can be hard for some wii owners in terms of what games they want in 2009. Some people do not even both to search or what not. But thx to neo gaf they make it pretty simple. Here is a list.




> *RELEASE DATES:*
> 
> *January*
> Dead Rising: Chop Till You Drop - Release Date: 20 January 2009
> ...








> Before star this thread, is good to now a little more what you can play on Wii. If you are a new Wii owner or you don't give much attention to your Wii, is good know a list of recommended games in various and different genres to help you choose well where spend your time and money. It's hard list all good games from a console, but I believe that Stumpokapow make a good job putting some of the most significant games is this list. Check it below


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 4, 2009)

A lot of the TBA games for this year definitely have potential.  I'm still looking forward to Madworld and Muramasa though.

And is World of Goo that good? It's the only game of the top 7 I don't have in some form.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL WUT @ Zelda: TP being scored above the 80's.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2009)

Stop lying SS3, we know you did that whole list for your love of nintendo is unmatched.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 4, 2009)

My love for debating with naive people on this forum is what drives me. The thing is, the Nintendo get's the most focus 0_0 the love


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

games I look forward to from that list:

Tenchu 4
dead rising
FFCC
Monster Hunter G
Muramasa
tmnt
the conduit (even though it looks a bit bland)
arc rise of fantasia (I think xD )'
Monster Hunter 3 (I thought it was MH2 though?)
Overlord: Dark Legend
the next tales of ---  (even though the last one still hasn't come out here in EU) ;__;

uhm and not on that list, I believe Samurai warriors 3 will come out this year no?

Imo, that's quite the list. especially for a nintendo console


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> My love for debating with naive people on this forum is what drives me.



Then why do you ignore the 360/PS3 trolls and defend the Wii? You've missed your target entirely.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 4, 2009)

dude 360 /Ps3 trolls? come on, there more fan's here that attack Nintendo from those threads more so than anything.


Also today I defeated a troll in the Xbox thread. You should have seen it 0_0


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2009)

Most of the attacks on Nintendo have been fully warranted though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

who gives a flying fuck about trolls?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> My love for debating with naive people on this forum is what drives me. The thing is, the Nintendo get's the most focus 0_0 the love



Not my fault it's disappointing. 



Centuryslayer said:


> games I look forward to from that list:
> 
> *Tenchu 4*
> dead rising
> ...



Highlighted the ones I'm looking forward to plus "Deadly creatures"


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

^ I dunno what to make out of deadly creatures. it looks semi silly/cool. I'll probably try it out


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 4, 2009)

I hate all of you.

I'm going back to Castlevania now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> I hate all of you.
> 
> I'm going back to Castlevania now.



WHICH ONE MOFO


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> WHICH ONE MOFO



DON'T ACT LIKE YOU DON'T KNOW 

It finally grabbed me and it won't let go...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

Apparently on the rumor mill. Nintendo wants to remake Shining Force 3 (camelot softwares RPG, the golden sun makers. ) for Wii. IF THIS HAPPENS OOO FUCK YES


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2009)

..And why would Nintendo remake a Sega-owned franchise?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..And why would Nintendo remake a Sega-owned franchise?



"They asked" and wanted to. Camalote (which has a partnership with nintendo now) was the one that developed shining force 3 and it was very popular. Plus they lack RPG's and well like I said it's popular.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2009)

I honestly doubt Sega would let Nintendo remake a game that is theirs.

That's like thinking Sega will remake Super Mario World, complete with Sonic characters up the ass


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2009)

Any news on a Starfox Wii?

I have been searching some sites and have come up with only rumors...

You guys got anything?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2009)

It's only still rumors.

I hope if the game is an idea that it takes a LOOOOONG time to flourish. The last good Star Fox was Star Fox 64. Since then, we've had a Zelda clone, a mediocre attempt of capturing the feel of the older games, and a game copying the worst ideas from Star Fox 2 and making a full game off of them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I honestly doubt Sega would let Nintendo remake a game that is theirs.



I would not doubt it. Nintendo and Sega have been pretty well together. 

also it would not be "nintendo" doing it. It would be camolote the people who DEVELOPED it. Nintendo is pretty much asking for it to be done.





> That's like thinking Sega will remake Super Mario World, complete with Sonic characters up the ass



Mario and sonic at the Olympic games!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2009)

Meh, that news worries me.

A game that seems promising is Punch Out Wii.

Punch out has been out for more than ten years though, but the new Wii version is pretty much the same damn thing like the old one but with better graphics.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mario and sonic at the Olympic games!



You keep that shit that most Wii owners cling to out of here for some reason, you heathen.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2009)

That game was so amazing.

I don't know if I've ever sent something back so fast.


----------



## TheWon (Jan 6, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's only still rumors.
> 
> I hope if the game is an idea that it takes a LOOOOONG time to flourish. The last good Star Fox was Star Fox 64. Since then, we've had a Zelda clone, a mediocre attempt of capturing the feel of the older games, and a game copying the worst ideas from Star Fox 2 and making a full game off of them.




So a Rare game a game developer by Namco , and then Q-games.
The last best Star Fox game was actually made by Nintendo. 
The only problem with Star Fox is that Nintendo really doesn't care about the series. If they would make the game it would be good. 
Which take me back to Punch Out. It will great as longs the same crew that did Punch and Super Punch does it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2009)

I just tried Battalion wars 2 out today, and I must say it's pretty cool, I've yet to try out the wifi and it's too bad there's no skirmish mode against teh AI or another player or w/e to lengthen the play value

opoona is up next xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

Co op mode in Battalion war's is good. It sucks that the game only sold a decently well. It was a good game for Wii.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2009)

there's coop? how do I access it? or is that the wifi mode?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

It's the Wi fi mode (you can go through the single campaign and do a-lot of other stuff in different online modes they havE).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2009)

nice! great news indeed. too bad I don't know anyone else who has it xD


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 6, 2009)

I sent that game back the second I realized there was no split-screen.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2009)

^split screen would have been a huge bonus 
still one of the few decent wii games ~~


----------



## ctizz36 (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought about getting those games, but I'm just use to the handheld ones.... I'm like that most of the time .......


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 6, 2009)

The DS is without a doubt the best system on the market.

Better than all three next-gen consoles combined.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> The DS is without a doubt the best system on the market.
> 
> Better than all three next-gen consoles combined.



Lol i wish


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 6, 2009)

....
....
....wow....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> So a Rare game a game developer by Namco , and then Q-games.
> The last best Star Fox game was actually made by Nintendo.
> The only problem with Star Fox is that Nintendo really doesn't care about the series. If they would make the game it would be good.
> Which take me back to Punch Out. It will great as longs the same crew that did Punch and Super Punch does it.



Q Games had members who made Star Fox 1 and Star Fox 2 for the SNES, and even they couldn't make a stellar game. And hell, they even had people from within Nintendo assisting with the game, and it was cheese.

Star Fox, like F-Zero, seems like one of those franchises that Nintendo really can't continue to do awesomeness with, outside of one or two titles.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> ahahahahahahaha



LOL

Link removed

Link removed (Oh no you didn't!)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2009)

> Computer-readable storage medium patent by Shigeru Miyamoto



Exact page



Interesting 0_0


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2009)

^what the hell is that supposed to mean LOL? Such a mundane read...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, heres a question I have been forgetting to ask: Does Wii Speak work for Brawl?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Well, heres a question I have been forgetting to ask: Does Wii Speak work for Brawl?



...........

You think a device not even developed for the game will work for it? It's probably not even coded for it.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 9, 2009)

Wii as first gaming console in the white house?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2009)

shows how stupd they are at the whitehouse. 
jk, couldn't resist it. xDDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

I just saw this and laughed so much


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> Hormones and antibiotics are well known for screwing with the environment
> 
> Wii as first gaming console in the white house?



Casual gaming will save our economy. bama


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just saw this and laughed so much



I dunno whether to laugh or cry...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 10, 2009)

it's funny cuz it's true


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Linkaro (Jan 13, 2009)

I bring silly new like....

The Wii tries its best to kill puppies.
Wii music is accepted in schools for teaching.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 13, 2009)

Fucking finally they released Castlevania 3.  Been waiting so long to play this game again...hopefully I can get somewhere without codes this time.

Also, is anyone interested in Deadly Creatures? It looks like one of those potentially awesome games that's going to be completely ignored by the masses.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, there are three paths to go in the game, and oftentimes the most linear path is the easiest.

If I recall, staying with Grant for the whole game is the easiest path, and going down the path to get Alucard is the hardest. With Sypha being in the middle.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

> Wii title Monster Hunter G has been dated for Japan. It will be out April 23 for ?3,990. That's not all. Oh no.
> 
> Included is a demo for Monster Hunter 3 tri and one promotional Monster Hunter card game card. There's also a limited edition start pack which includes the same goods plus a Monster Hunter G Classic Controller. All priced at ?5,240 (US$59).
> 
> Capcom also announced that Wii Points will be used for online play, but did not provide specifics.



go there for a tutorial with sony vegas


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2009)

Control looks nice...

But online in MH3? How Did online work for the previous MH's?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Control looks nice...
> 
> But online in MH3? How Did online work for the previous MH's?



You enter a server then you enter a place that held i believe 8 players. then split into two teams and 4 people go into one world to do a mission. 

And i'd buy that controller.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

That's pretty much how it did work, crazy is right. Capcom did say they are going to have the town open to more players (more social aspect)  but the max online can be 4 in a group (for quests and stuff).


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 15, 2009)

WITHIN A HUNDRED VOTES



GO GO GO

SMASH BROS > WATCHING A MOVIE


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Watching a movie>>Disappointing game


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That's pretty much how it did work, crazy is right. Capcom did say they are going to have the town open to more players (more social aspect)  but the max online can be 4 in a group (for quests and stuff).



More people in one town? Awesome. I love monster hunter, i want it out NOW! 



Nmaster64 said:


> WITHIN A HUNDRED VOTES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God smash was so MEH how the fuck is it beating two far superior games. 

*Sees it's gamefaqs* 

Oh Nintendo land


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 15, 2009)

It's GameFAQs people. You don't vote based on quality! 

HOORAY FANBOYISM!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 15, 2009)

Beating MGS4 out by 800 votes... Hmm... I'm not going to lie, I loved Brawl to death but don't play it anymore. Choosing between Brawl and MGS4 was a tough one, but I had to give it to MGS4 just by a little.

Fallout 3 was great too, just not as good as the other 2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

I gave it to brawl, even though I do not own a Wii anymore. I played that game all the time. I played melee from the day it came out till the death of the gamecube. That game has crazy leg's in terms of replay value.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guys, some Wii news I reported on another forum (from MaxConsole)

LINK


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 16, 2009)

wii points for online? bummer


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2009)

'Winter' a survival horror game on the Wii, has been cancelled. The pertinent bits:



> IGN: Tell us what happened. Why didn't this game find a publisher? What was the general reaction?
> 
> Dan: We pitched Winter tirelessly for months. The response was universally positive. Every single PD department was very excited about it and confident about moving forward. The look, the story, the overall tone and genre, the gameplay mechanics -- it all came together to create something very compelling for the Wii, something that got gamers excited.
> 
> ...



It was my previously held view that publishers were unwilling to finance 'mature' games for the system (for several reasons); built on speculation - but this story has substantiated it to a high degree for my liking. Not to boast.. since I always thought it was bleeding obvious..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I gave it to brawl, *even though I do not own a Wii anymore.* I played that game all the time. I played melee from the day it came out till the death of the gamecube. That game has crazy leg's in terms of replay value.



What? Impossible! SS3 not owning nintendo's system? WHY!?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

I like brawl, only good reason to have a wii is only for their first-party games, almost everyone is good I have to admit.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 22, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> 'Winter' a survival horror game on the Wii, has been cancelled. The pertinent bits:
> 
> 
> 
> It was my previously held view that publishers were unwilling to finance 'mature' games for the system (for several reasons); built on speculation - but this story has substantiated it to a high degree for my liking. Not to boast.. since I always thought it was bleeding obvious..



That's pretty lame I must admit.  Hopefully Madworld can change some minds.

There was a horror game called 'Sadness' that looked really interesting so I hope it doesn't get similar treatment.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I gave it to brawl, *even though I do not own a Wii anymore*. I played that game all the time. I played melee from the day it came out till the death of the gamecube. That game has crazy leg's in terms of replay value.


 whaaaaaat


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jan 22, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> 'Winter' a survival horror game on the Wii, has been cancelled. The pertinent bits:
> 
> 
> 
> It was my previously held view that publishers were unwilling to finance 'mature' games for the system (for several reasons); built on speculation - but this story has substantiated it to a high degree for my liking. Not to boast.. since I always thought it was bleeding obvious..



Yeah, hey, why release anything good?! 

Just keep releasing more shovelware for the casual gamer. I don't know about you, but that's what I want!

_"Winter"????_ Uh, eww. No thank you!

Championship Foosball?? 

Paws and Claws: Pet Resort???

Yes please!!


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2009)

Gonna get MadWorld as well. Thinking about that, I should get No More Heroes, too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> 'Winter' a survival horror game on the Wii, has been cancelled. The pertinent bits:
> 
> 
> 
> It was my previously held view that publishers were unwilling to finance 'mature' games for the system (for several reasons); built on speculation - but this story has substantiated it to a high degree for my liking. Not to boast.. since I always thought it was bleeding obvious..



None of the Wii defenders can talk about a heavy amount of core games on the system any longer.

Such an OBVIOUS game that would probably do well with the core being shunned? Yeah, shit plans for the platform from third parties, as if that wasn't obvious.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

Miracle Sun said:


> Yeah, hey, why release anything good?!
> 
> Just keep releasing more shovelware for the casual gamer. I don't know about you, but that's what I want!
> 
> ...



What do you mean by that? Naturally, business will largely cater to the majority. The Wii audience who were previously non-gamers are eating up 'casual games', so it's 'good' for them. For now - surely, gamers would own a non-Wii console if they're not of fond of those games.. It's not easy to find a way out of this problem, but what little can be helped as far as gamers go can be achieved by Wii owners voting with their cash and buying traditional good games when they come along! The larger the non-gaming audience gets though, surely the more that will be offset.. why would publishers finance relatively expensive (traditional) games that, even if they could sell decently - would be far less than the profit they could make on riding the casual wave?


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jan 23, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> What do you mean by that? Naturally, business will largely cater to the majority. The Wii audience who were previously non-gamers are eating up 'casual games', so it's 'good' for them. For now - surely, gamers would own a non-Wii console if they're not of fond of those games.. It's not easy to find a way out of this problem, but what little can be helped as far as gamers go can be achieved by Wii owners voting with their cash and buying traditional good games when they come along! The larger the non-gaming audience gets though, surely the more that will be offset.. why would publishers finance relatively expensive (traditional) games that, even if they could sell decently - would be far less than the profit they could make on riding the casual wave?


Whoa mister. I don't know about you, but I was being serious.
I really love shovelware. 













(but really, my complaint wasn't so much targeted at casual games, but at crummy games, of which the Wii has proportionately more of. The ones people that don't know any better purchase, only to never play again, so that skinflinted, only-in-it-for-the-money game developers can make a (dishonorable) buck)


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 23, 2009)

I checked a video of Winter and it looks pretty interesting.  The surroundings look heavily interactive and it was pretty creepy.  There's actually a petition on IGN that takes about 5 seconds to sign if you guys want.




Goofy Titan said:


> None of the Wii defenders can talk about a heavy amount of core games on the system any longer.
> 
> Such an OBVIOUS game that would probably do well with the core being shunned? Yeah, shit plans for the platform from third parties, as if that wasn't obvious.





I know you'd rather cream yourself at the chance to bash the Wii but I see a lot of cool stuff in this article.  Also Monster Hunter 3 is looking very good so far.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2009)

I cannot wait for winter. Also nintendo released a-lot of sales information  which the sales thread will be updated soon but lets look at SMG

Super Mario Galaxy
Apr. - Dec. 2008
Total: 1.56 million
*of which
Japan: 40,000 units
Overseas: 1.5 million units
*Life-to-date Total: 7.6 million units*

Pretty good overall. I hope it hit's 10 million.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2009)

A good game is in the making and it gets trashed?

Shit, why even bother being surprised...

The fact that the Wii has a shit load of games that suck dick still does not cloud the fact that Wii still has *GOOD* games coming out.

What about MH3? Punch Out Wii? NMH2? Mad World? etc. the list goes on for like 8 other games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 17, 2009)

I went to my local eb today and they got two of these gun's in







 It was only 19.99. I should have bought it. I am a huge RE fan and they just looked so awesome  They even give you a little umbrella thing for your numchuck analog stick


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2009)

^nice guns

Bout to play Deadly creatures tomorrow, looks so fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> A good game is in the making and it gets trashed?
> 
> Shit, why even bother being surprised...
> 
> ...



oh my god the whole 10 games 

PO:wii meh, honestly its a remake of a old boxing game, I am not expecting much from it.

monster hunter: never interested me.

no more heroes 2 is gonna rape me 

mad world: looks interesting though i don't know if it will be good


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2009)

Lovin' some Tatsunoko vs. Capcom and Naruto EX3!

lol burned games


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 1, 2009)

just tried Onechanbara: Bikini zombie slayeres. low budget hack'n'slash fun


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 1, 2009)

What survival horror was canceled? 

And why am I not shocked that it is because publishers just want to make easy money with shitty third party games, and not put any effort into making an actual good game on the system, bastards.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## MueTai (Mar 3, 2009)

Man I'm getting kinda desperate, I hope Madworld is good.  Haven't seen too much else I'm interested in.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 3, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Man I'm getting kinda desperate, I hope Madworld is good.  Haven't seen too much else I'm interested in.



There isn't much else to be interested in.

I feel terrible if all you own is a Wii, as it sucks so much.

Also: LOL @ Sonic and the Black Knight somehow being a shittier game than Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## MueTai (Mar 4, 2009)

Well to be fair it's not that the Wii sucks so much, it's the game situation...

Thankfully I got a DS for Xmas and my roommate just renewed his Xbox live subscription.  You can find me on CoD4 while I wait for some exciting news for the Wii...


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 4, 2009)

I got a Wii at christmas! :3 I love wii! 
The best game i got this far, is Animal Crossing! GREAT GAME!


----------



## speedstar (Mar 10, 2009)

MadWIIrld looks MAD good. is there a thread for it?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also: LOL @ Sonic and the Black Knight somehow being a shittier game than Sonic Unleashed.



Sonic Unleashed was shitty? It looked many times better than the more recent shitty Sonic games....Sonic 06, and Sonic: The Secret Rings


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 11, 2009)

Imo, Tenchu 4 is the only reason to keep my damn wii. and (but I might be wrong) it's one of the most good looking games out right now for the wii.

still no wii game has kept me playing like this for a long time. probably not since Zelda & Fire Emblem xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

*LOL @ WII FANS*



The Wii has the worst online of the three systems...and one of the few "worthwhile" games for the system will have it's only decent mode ruined?

I guess Capcom still must be livid with Wii fan after Zack & Wiki fucking tanked, because there have been a very lack of awesome for that system, while the 360 and PS3 seem to be getting a never-ending supply of awesome.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 11, 2009)

omg, so much for playing that game online 

thank god I have a 360 as well xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2009)

well as long as the services are good and we get updates, I do not mind then.  Nintendo did mention most games will have an online cost to them because of extra online features among other things. 

I will wait until  more information is released.  

I pay just that much to jump on Xbox live online anyways   Well actually 8 bucks a month really.


----------



## speedstar (Mar 11, 2009)

So am I the only 1 who bought Madworld?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

^How is it? And MH you now have to pay? Wack ass shiiiit.


----------



## speedstar (Mar 11, 2009)

^ MadWorld is very good... as good as you see in the videos!! :> check it out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 11, 2009)

speedstar said:


> So am I the only 1 who bought Madworld?



I plan on getting it in the next week or so. Just waiting to see some reviews of what people think to see if it is really worth the fifty dollar tag. 

As for Monster Hunter having online payment, I saw this coming. Finally when good online play comes along, there has to be a catch for Nintendo.


----------



## speedstar (Mar 12, 2009)

After just beating it, trust me it is worth it.

And just my opinion, MadWorld looks better, and has better bosses, than No More Hereos... Again, just my opinion.

Happy gaming.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I might get this game based on what I've seen so far


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2009)

Madworld is hella fun.  Just the commentary alone makes it beautiful.  Racking up violence combos is what really takes the cake though.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2009)

Nintendo Wii is really doing well for itself...


----------



## Stroev (Mar 13, 2009)

Better save up for MadWorld then.

And is EarthBound on VC or not? I'd like to try that out.


----------



## MueTai (Mar 14, 2009)

Shit, here I am trying to save money and I hear all these positive things about MadWorld...

It's either MadWorld for my Wii or The World Ends With You for my DS.  Damn I hate the tough choices...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 14, 2009)

gonna get madworld when it's released here in EU


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2009)

Picked up pikmin for wii today, i love pikmin


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 14, 2009)

^I never really liked pikmin :/


----------



## Woob 1010 (Mar 14, 2009)

Pikmin 2 is magnificent beast that demands a sequel. I liked it far more that Pikmin 1 since it removed the vile gameplay that is called time restraint.

EDIT: Is the controlls for Pikmin (Wiimake version) good?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2009)

^Dunno it'll take awhile before i actually get a chance to play


----------



## speedstar (Mar 15, 2009)

Buy MadWorld, it is great from the gameplay to the story, its wonderful.

So is Pikmin good?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2009)

Pikmin is awesome, definitely worth the price tag.

Similarly, MadWorld is epic. There are 5 levels of violence. Tiring someone, shoving a pole through their skull, and impaling them on spikes is only level 2.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like Madworld is a must get eh?

Did Mirror's edge come out for the wii?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2009)

That game is fucking horrible IMO^


----------



## speedstar (Mar 15, 2009)

^ Which game?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2009)

Mirror's Edge = What 3D Sonic should be.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 16, 2009)

isn't Rune factory: Frontier coming to Europe? T__T


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Mirror's Edge = What 3D Sonic should be.



First person trial and error that concludes as an insultingly short game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Mirror's Edge = What 3D Sonic should be.



I hope to god you?re trolling.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

A mirror's edge sonic game would be better then any sonic game that came out in the last 10 years


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> First person trial and error that concludes as an insultingly short game?





Deathbringerpt said:


> I hope to god you?re trolling.



_This:_



crazymtf said:


> A mirror's edge sonic game would be better then any sonic game that came out in the last 10 years



Indeed.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

Began playing deadly creatures. SO far i enjoy it. But need to get more into it but it is fun, though the fucking spider enemies can be cheap.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2009)

YES!


*FINAL FANTASY 4 SEQUEL COMES TO WIIWARE!
*





Also you can use up to 32 gig SD cards for Wii and play / store VC games (and music from rockband ,etc) right off the SD ! (finnaly)


and their is more stuff!


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 25, 2009)

The Miyamoto designer kidnapping thing is kinda creepy...

Hooray for today's update! Oh wait, I can't do updates...curses...


----------



## Stroev (Mar 25, 2009)

Miyamoto Photoshop contest seems funny.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 26, 2009)

what update? -___-


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2009)

wait, so we can put wii games on SD cards and play them through the Wii?

AWESOME!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 26, 2009)

oh okay, don't  have my wii connected atm. what does it do then? 

oh I got that FFC game. pretty good, lack of offline/non DS coop was a letdown tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> YES!
> 
> 
> *FINAL FANTASY 4 SEQUEL COMES TO WIIWARE!
> ...



Despite how freaking random the announcement of that sequel to FF IV was, it?s probably the best new to come out Nintendo?s section of GDC, plus the 32 G SD cards.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone here tried the Dolphin emulator...

i found the youtube vids to be impressive ...

the this is that the wiki says that the emulator is for windows, linux and *Mac*

but i have yet to find a mac link ....


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2009)

I wonder how an emulator for Wii would work anyways...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I wonder how an emulator for Wii would work anyways...



All of the Virtual Console games are emulated. And they sometimes emulate worse than free emulators for the PC.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks there. That kind of explains alot, as seeing how motion control being emulated would be a LITTLE difficult. 

*EDIT:* I love Mad World.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow Fatal Frame 4 not coming to the U.S. FUCK YOU NINTENDO. After a planned EU release you take it back. When asked about the game you blame Tecmo. When we asked Tecmo they blame you. Now we know that YOU own the rights and you were just trying to shrug us off. One of the only games I was looking forward to...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2009)

No reggie did not blame tecmo. He simply said they do not have the publishing rights for it in the states. Also I thought EU recently announced they where releasing it there under a different title name?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2009)

dilbot said:


> Wow Fatal Frame 4 not coming to the U.S. FUCK YOU NINTENDO. After a planned EU release you take it back. When asked about the game you blame Tecmo. When we asked Tecmo they blame you. Now we know that YOU own the rights and you were just trying to shrug us off. One of the only games I was looking forward to...



Of course, it's nintendo. Unless it has fucking "MARIO" on it we're lucky to see it.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 19, 2009)

Fuck 

I wanted to play that


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well that just sucks... I mean all this hype and nothing to show for it 

Also, I have 1900 Wi... I mean Nintendo Points and I must know if there are any good 700 or 900 point games for the Wii?


----------



## dilbot (Apr 19, 2009)

I swear to God... I need my glutton for horror games to be filled! Hopefully the Silent Hill game won't be so bad....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 19, 2009)

I just watched the video on Dead Space: Extraction..... on the rails shooter?! C'mon?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 19, 2009)

More excited for S&P2 and some RPG's(new Tales, Arc Rise Rantasia, etc).


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2009)

^Truth. FF4 kicked ass and I'll gladly buy it's sequel, hope it's as good.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2009)

Get the DS version of FF4.

Damn good as well


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if they will remake 5 and 6?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2009)

^I hope 6, since i never played 6 and i hear it's a good story.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 20, 2009)

Dude, FF6 is the best in the series.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Man I wonder when FF 4 -2 comes out for Wiiware that I cannot wait for. The sequel to one of the greatest FFs.



Mmm, I too cannot wait for a translated port of a cellphone game.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2009)

Not like the Older FF looked any better


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 21, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I just watched the video on Dead Space: Extraction..... on the rails shooter?! C'mon?



That's what I said to myself at first.
But the video looked pretty good...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 21, 2009)

dilbot said:


> Wow Fatal Frame 4 not coming to the U.S. FUCK YOU NINTENDO. After a planned EU release you take it back. When asked about the game you blame Tecmo. When we asked Tecmo they blame you. Now we know that YOU own the rights and you were just trying to shrug us off. One of the only games I was looking forward to...



As far as I know it's still coming to EU.


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2009)

Which Guitar Hero games were released on the Wii?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 21, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> That's what I said to myself at first.
> But the video looked pretty good...



I dunno, it loked mostly like shots from the previous game and then they repeated concept art drawings like 3 times


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 21, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> As far as I know it's still coming to EU.



hmmm maybe i'll mod my wii if that happens.

is there a simple way to turn off the region thing on the wii?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2009)

Rented madworld, besides the artwork game is great.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> hmmm maybe i'll mod my wii if that happens.
> 
> is there a simple way to turn off the region thing on the wii?



Homebrew Channel is still the best way to do this.

Anyway, I played some Oboro Muramasa last night.  It's pretty interesting how nearly every move is off of one button and it works very well.  It's also so damn pretty on the big screen.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2009)

All you do is put the program on a SD card and then put the card in teh Wii.

Then you just let nature take its course.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> All you do is put the program on a SD card and then put the card in teh Wii.
> 
> Then you just let nature take its course.



You need to Twilight Hack it first, but it really is that simple.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it easy to play "backed up" and different region disks with homebrew channel?

I couldn't really find any guides on these specific things on their official site.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 21, 2009)

can I format an SD card from a cell phone and use that?


----------



## dilbot (Apr 22, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> As far as I know it's still coming to EU.



I've been lurking over at a fatal frame forum and they've already sent letters concerning FF4 EU. And there's not much luck there. Same old response that they have no plans for Fatal Frame.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well now that is just terrible


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> can I format an SD card from a cell phone and use that?



Yeah, any SD card that fits into your Wii should work.

Now, can someone please tell me which Guitar Hero games have been released on the Wii?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 23, 2009)

uhm, I have no idea. I don't like those kind of games. try searching at gamespot.com and see.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Is it easy to play "backed up" and different region disks with homebrew channel?
> 
> I couldn't really find any guides on these specific things on their official site.



Different regions is easy.

Burned games is a bit more difficult, since most good wii homebrew sites don't want to talk about or link to it or anything.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 23, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Yeah, any SD card that fits into your Wii should work.
> 
> Now, can someone please tell me which Guitar Hero games have been released on the Wii?



They include Guitar Hero 3, World Tour, expansion game Metallica and this June Smash Hits

Hope this helps... that is if you still needed it


----------



## Stroev (Apr 23, 2009)

Speaking of good games, I encourage you all to buy Mad World.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 26, 2009)

already ahead of you in that respect Survivor. AWESOME game. Too bad I don't have time to play it at the moment...

I just got out of Asian town 
*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL WANG BANG BUS


 and I'm at the place with zombies. It was a good choice to change the regular enemies to zombies, if not for the very least for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2009)

*Speaking of madworld - My review*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUYNlw4iAdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Apr 27, 2009)

When you talked about story, I hope you meant funny as in the commentary, I found the plot quite uniqe, somewhat.

The part on lock-on and points and finishers I wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## MueTai (Apr 27, 2009)

I just started replaying Okami on New Game+ mode.  GOD that game is awesome.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> They include Guitar Hero 3, World Tour, expansion game Metallica and this June Smash Hits
> 
> Hope this helps... that is if you still needed it



thank you. 

I heard Metallica sucked. But GH 3 and World Tour are probably worth it. 


Haven't heard of Smash Hits before though.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 28, 2009)

Your welcome 

It said it is coming out this June... from what I've seen it is just the Guitar Hero 1 and 2 best songs for the Wii... I think they wanted Wii gamers to experience them since they only appeared on the Playstations and Xbox360


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 28, 2009)

Motion-Plus gameplay confirmed.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't wait for this issue to come out so I can see more


----------



## Stroev (Apr 28, 2009)

So will it be better if it had motion-plus? 

I heard the first sucked.


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2009)

Everything is better in Motion-Plus 

the cover of the issue looks badass


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 28, 2009)

Hopefully with motion-plus and improved game play, this game can redeem its predecessor. :ho


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2009)

This game actually has allot of potential with the sword play and with motion plus..hopefully the gun play is also good


----------



## dilbot (Apr 28, 2009)

SHIII- now I'm excited! I have a feeling this will be a badass game!

Going by the date next to the picture....is the game slated for june?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2009)

This is actually catching my attention.

The cover looks fuckin sick, but then again so did the first Red Steel's.

I guess the only way to see if it is good or not will be to eventually play it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2009)

Male hair removal


o ya, epic!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2009)

Wow...

This is probably the first time I have said this since Super Mario Galaxy: The Wii actually has a game that doesn't look like it could have been made on the PS2 or PSP.


----------



## Roy (May 5, 2009)

I want this


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

Looks pretty cool to be honest, better make up for the first piece of shit.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 5, 2009)

Despite it's many flaws, I seriously liked RS.
Bring on the second installment.


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Despite it's many flaws, I seriously liked RS.
> Bring on the second installment.



+1 to this.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wow...
> 
> This is probably the first time I have said this since Super Mario Galaxy: The Wii actually has a game that doesn't look like it could have been made on the PS2 or PSP.



I doubt those vids were in-game, but... as long as the art style remains intact, I dig.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2009)

my last match


----------



## MechaTC (May 5, 2009)

anyone got a link to an HQ trailer I can watch for red steel two?  the one on kotaku is down.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 5, 2009)

Would you settle for HD... it is all I can find and its on... Youtube


----------



## MechaTC (May 5, 2009)

holy crap!  that looks nuts!!!


----------



## ctizz36 (May 5, 2009)

Yea it does  ... too bad I suck at games like this


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2009)

Hello new Contra game.

All we need now is an older Castlevania game that has none of these RPG elements 

And doesn't have another fucking rendition of Simon Belmont.


----------



## MueTai (May 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hello new Contra game.


----------



## TheWon (May 12, 2009)

*Contra Rebirth Stage 1, 2, and 3*

Here are my videos of the game. It just went live tonight.
The Opening and Stage 1. Stage 2 and 3 should be up tonight.

Enjoy! The video is just to show off the game. So I'm not playing to show of my gaming skills.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsjbOx9_8FM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2009)

me too after seeing that video.


----------



## TheWon (May 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUt3oJNuQ4U[/YOUTUBE]

Stage 2 and 3. That's all I'm going to do. Don't want to spoil the game.


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2009)

so I bought Guitar Hero Aerosmith.

Looks promising.


----------



## Stroev (May 13, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> so I bought Guitar Hero Aerosmith.
> 
> Looks promising.


It was missing a few classic ones, but it had a nice list regardless.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2009)

Survivor said:


> It was missing a few classic ones, but it had a nice list regardless.



That's good to hear. You have alleviated my fears.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2009)

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom announced for North America



From Nintendo Power, so it's legit.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 16, 2009)

So for the first time in over a year i bought a new wii game today, MadWorld. (last game was Brawl last march)

Its ok. Its not bad, but its not exactly teh shit either. Pretty sure im gonna beat it and try to return it for my money back before the 7 day policy is up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2009)

mmm that makes up for SF4 for Wii imo.


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Tatsunoko vs. Capcom announced for North America
> 
> 
> 
> From Nintendo Power, so it's legit.



I came....:


----------



## ctizz36 (May 17, 2009)

I'm wondering what exactly is Tatsunoko and who are there characters?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> I'm wondering what exactly is Tatsunoko and who are there characters?



Tatsunoko is a Japanese animation company.

And really, you can look at the ones in TvC as Japan's superheroes, sorta like how Marvel and DC are America's superheroes.

America has the big, brute, and muscly heroes in tights, and Japan has the thin heroes in tights 

As well as Captain Commando


----------



## NinjaM (May 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Tatsunoko vs. Capcom announced for North America
> 
> 
> 
> From Nintendo Power, so it's legit.



I can't figure out how that leaked in the middle of the month...Nintendo Power leaks usually happen towards the end of the month when prints are getting ready to be sent...


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 18, 2009)

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom coming to America.  

This means I have to actually buy a fighter stick.


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

So I hope Kamen Rider and Astro Boy are part of this company.

Nvm, I don't think they are.


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2009)

Is it me or is the Wii finally getting some way better titles? Also Bethesda might make a big Wii game?! 

Link


----------



## ctizz36 (May 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Tatsunoko is a Japanese animation company.
> 
> And really, you can look at the ones in TvC as Japan's superheroes, sorta like how Marvel and DC are America's superheroes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up for me 

@ Roy It seems like it has been lately, in my opinion


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2009)

Maybe Nintendo still cares for us..maybe


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

More mature games needed. 

And quality casual and more hardcore, too.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

As little continuity as there is between the new Red Steel and it's predecessor, it looks pretty damn awesome.

Well, more like the lack of continuity adds to it's quality.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2009)

Oh how I wish Wii remotes were lithium Ion battery powered. I ran out of AA batteries.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

Support those companies! I go to sams club or BJ's and get over 24 batteries for less than 13 bucks. 

I plan to get red steel 2 just because they are making the Wii motion plus the main factor of play.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Surprise! The rumors that all three Metroid Prime games would receive a compilation release in the US with the "Wii-applied" control scheme were true.
> 
> This might come as a blow to Metroid fans who were really looking forward to a fourth game; however, Nintendo of America makes the point that not everybody who owns a Wii owned the GameCube. They consider this a chance for everybody to get on the same Metroid page at the cost of only one game as opposed to having to shell out for Corruption and the Wii-released Prime and Echoes. And before you start flinging cans of soda and empty chip bags at your computer screen, the control scheme is actually pretty fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Hooray, Nintendo rehashing something worthwhile.

Take that, Gold/Silver remakes, New Play Control games, and Wii Sports!


----------



## Stroev (May 22, 2009)

I like to play pokeman. 

So I now have 3 must gets: 
-Arc Rise Fantasia(just 'cause)
-Tales(new by Namco)
-Metroid Trilogy()


----------



## ctizz36 (May 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hooray, Nintendo rehashing something worthwhile.
> 
> Take that, Gold/Silver remakes, New Play Control games, and Wii Sports!



I'm good with that


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

So who here played Tales Of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> So who here played Tales Of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, what are your thoughts on it?



I still need to play it. I've heard good things.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Akira (May 29, 2009)

Best Wii remote accessory ever

Hopefully it actually gets released


----------



## ctizz36 (May 29, 2009)

^ Wow that does look awesome  let's hope so


----------



## dilbot (May 29, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> So who here played Tales Of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, what are your thoughts on it?



I thought it was an OK spinoff. I completely stopped playing it right before the final boss fight. Monster system is kinda fun in a way.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

IGN Red Steel 2 Walkthrough

Holy fucking shit... it looks way hot.  Thank god the Sony booth is next to the Ubisoft booth!  

Cool, it happens to be bundled with MotionPlus as well. =)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2009)

IDK. I was psyched for Red Steel 2 until I saw the gameplay. A game like this needs blood. It destroys the experience to have all that intense sword-fighting and then *insert sword into lifeless polygon to make it flicker out of existence*.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

You dislike a game because of the lack of blood ? 0_0 welcome back Mortal Combat 2 does for the SNES 


regarding the game, those one to one motion controls are very nice.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Ugh, no blood? Disappearing bodies? 

LAME!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You dislike a game because of the lack of blood ?



I think some games benefit from having blood and some don't need it. I think a samurai/cowboy game that is going for a realistic and intense sword-fighting experience would really benefit from the red stuff. The death sequences look lame.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

Well thats surely not going to stop me from playing a game.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2009)

Who said I wasn't going to play it? I'm just significantly less excited for it now.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Red Steel 2 looks tiiigght

but I agree with Cyckness..this game would be way better with blood


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

For Nintendo's sake I truly hope their press conference at E3 will impress everyone.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

thing about conferences is gamers with high expectations. Oooo I cannot wait to post the gifs


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> Red Steel 2 looks tiiigght
> 
> but I agree with Cyckness..this game would be way better with blood



I can deal with something stylistic representing blood if they have to.  There's still time before its release so hopefully there are enough voices to tell them that we want more than just old-school flickering.

Well, this'll be one of the first Wii games I wanna try out tomorrow at the Ubisoft E3 booth. :3


----------



## dilbot (Jun 1, 2009)

The title is even called RED steel! Geez what has the world come to nowadays? Don't have your titles reflect features that aren't even in the game!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah red steel would be much better with blood. Looks decent but defiantly not to excited for it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 1, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> For Nintendo's sake I truly hope their press conference at E3 will impress everyone.



I will be watching it tomorrow morning. Hopefully it isn't as bad as last years.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> I will be watching it tomorrow morning. Hopefully it isn't as bad as last years.



Well I mostly will be looking for Nintendo actually giving me something worth buying. The last Wii game I bought is Brawl (the day it was released).


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Fuck improved gameplay guyz... I want bluuuuuuuuuud.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 1, 2009)

I already see a handful of games I am interested in. I just want to see if any of these games are really as good as they sound. I haven't bought a new Wii game for almost half a year. The last game I bought was No More Heroes for $20.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 1, 2009)

I hope we have another Zelda '04; fanboys screaming as Reggie and Miyamoto reveal the next big Zelda game(which may or may not be on Wii).


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2009)

Me want Red Steel 2. 

As for their conference, I'm really not expecting much.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

I just want to hear reggie speak and talk about sales. He is the man!


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

But he always does that


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2009)

Better Reggie than a soccer mom, no offense to her.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> But he always does that



I know meaning I am never sad at E3 time


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

ShadowReij said:


> Better Reggie than a soccer mom, no offense to her.


She's kinda hot 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I know meaning I am never sad at E3 time



I want a new Zelda


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> She's kinda hot
> 
> 
> 
> I want a new Zelda



lol 

A new Zelda would be nice, even better would be to start a new franchise, I'm craving something new, hell show off the good third party games for the Wii, don't let them sit in their booths waiting to be found. Though as I've said not expecting much.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Danm now theirs 3 wii games i wanna get


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 2, 2009)

Taken from Nintendo's booth. 

That says Super Mario Bros. Wii does it not? Either that or IV


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Give me a Super Mario Bros Wii! 

I want to use my Wii again


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah can't wait to check this out tomorrow.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 2, 2009)

Regardless how Nintendo goes this year, it will always top last year performance

cant wait for, NO more heroes !!!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

40 Minutes till the start of the Nintendo press conference.
I hope they will come up with some awesomeness.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

I heard the Nintendo Press Conference is only 1 hour?

Who so short.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

Exactly 30 minutes!

watch it here!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

I actually saw that Red Steel 2 footage. I thought it needed more blood because without blood the game will sucks. Just like without gud graphix all games suck.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually saw that Red Steel 2 footage. I thought it needed more blood because without blood the game will sucks. Just like without gud graphix all games suck.



Amen my brotha.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

10 mins to go. Anyone following it?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm followin, pizza and milk in hand 

OH SHIT ITS ON


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not sure which stream to go with, IGN or Gamespot, I've got both open but they both have different music....

Edit: Gamespot it is since the IGN stream wasn't showing stuff all


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Me, on G4. I just can't share the enthusiasm of the G4 crew. I'm hoping there is some awesome core stuff this year. but am I expecting it? No.


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCKS SAKE IT'S THAT BITCH AGAIN


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

YAAAAAY! It's Cammie!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't wait for Gifs of her again.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

how to fail.... begin with that bitch


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL it's Cammie.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh god show some games already!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Some Mario? Yes indeedy.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome. Cammie 

/sarcasm


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YES A NEW MARIO!! Do not disappoint me!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Where is that fat guy from last times


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Let me get this straight. They're PORTING New Super Mario Bros. to the Wii?


Fail.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm, multiplayer SMB. Pretty cool for a starter.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Mario coop actually looks fun


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

so 4D = 4 Players ! of course the answer was so easy...


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Edit: never mind. This looks awesome


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

Eh...looks more like a rental, but it does look pretty fun.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

This better be online. Seriously.

EDIT*
Cammie nooooo! Poor Mario.


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh man new Mario game  what's it gonna be I hope it's gonna be like Super Mario Gala-

Oh it's just multiplayer Mario


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

I doubt it will be online. If so, we will need FC.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Mario looks fun, wonder if there is any online co-op.

Aw crap Wii Fit stuff


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Wii Fit nonsense.


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Reggie better appear in a poof of fucking smoke at some point, this is terrible.


EDIT: Oh my god, this is actually worse than last year.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

And here we go......... Wii fit


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

I want something awesome now 

Stupid Balance-board


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

oh the fitness part... that made me fall asleep yesterday on the EA conference let's see what happens


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Wii Fit Plus


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> I doubt it will be online. If so, we will need FC.



Nintendo can be a bit incompetent, but I hope they're not that retarted.

Lord, it's the damn balance board.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh yay.....WiiFit+............................................*crickets*


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

WIIFIT *PLUS*...LIKE OMGAWD....


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Brand new Mario........ and they talked about it for like 10 minutes.

WTF?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

Americans obviously needs to exercise more according to Nintendo.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Y'know, this whole "be ur own fitness trainer" thing does not work. People are lazy.

EDIT*
YAAAAAYY! It's Reggie!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

wii fit+. Pfft can Nintendo just go away and set up tent at some women's age conference and allow games to be shown.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay pretty much fail until now


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh no, a patting yourself on the back montage


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 2, 2009)

the new mario game looks like ass.  nothing looks new at all.  they already made this game with zelda... :/


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

Go Reggie!!


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

REGGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh shit!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

REGGIE


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

finally... this may turn out decent...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Reggie aka Mr.Bitchs aka Mr.Bank statements make the teller go OH.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

Teh Regginator.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

I always get the feeling Reggie is going to pick up barrels and start throwing them in to the audience...hehe


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Reggie has this kinda Attitude: "I am Nintendo Fucker so piss off "


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

After Mylo, Wii motion plus just doesn't seem that cool anymore


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Who gives a shit about wii motion plus after watching MS' Natar?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah sweet!  Loved multiplayer versus in NSMB.  Aside from that, show me awesome already...


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Mylo lacks Accuracy compared to the Wii Controlls


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, pretty shitty conference thus far.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah wii controllers actually let you rape the boy!!!111 oh wai


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Underwhelming....


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Mylo creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> yeah wii controllers actually let you rape the boy!!!111 oh wai



Oh Shi-


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

We. Dont. Care. About.

Wii Sports
Wii Fit
Etc

Show me how the precision relates to Zelda not fucking Wii Resort.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it just me or does it feel like everytime someone speaks its like they are explaining the simplest crap as if we are retarded.


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Wow, pretty shitty conference thus far.



Nothing less from Nintendo


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

..............


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

Big Phail...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Inviting Reggie? You are a glutton for punishment


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Corran said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like everytime someone speaks its like they are explaining the simplest crap as if we are retarded.



Thats because we are retarded 

Oh wait


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Wii Ballin'

Man that'd be an awesome title to that basketball game.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Typical Reggie

Skoolin people!


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes Bill you should feel embarrassed *shakes head*


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

TIGER WOODS 


And TENNIS


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

So far nothing they've shown interests me.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Virtua Tennis 09 to use Wii motion Plus.... pretty good.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

Who cares about third party games? We all want *first *party games.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Y'know, Ben "Yahtzee" Croshaw has a point. They're bragging about alot of stuff that the regular Wii controller was supposed to be (and I was under the impression that it was) doing in the first place.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Crystal Chronicles +, eh.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Crystal Bearers, still not sure how I feel about this game. Hoping for the best though


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Zelda plox.

Crystal Bearers actually looks somewhat interesting to me.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Another Final Fantasy


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

so is anyone in the room?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, graphics for the new KH look incredible.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

So Nintendo....give us something interesting please?

Wii Basketball is the only thing I kinda liked, but won't spend money for it.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Kingdom hearts looks nice


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

I want Kingdom Hearts, its just a shame I couldn't see any of the fucking gameplay! >_<


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

GOLDEN SUN!!!!!!1111


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

GOLDEN SUN DS


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

GOLDEN SUN !


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

GOLDEN SUN


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

*HOLY GOD GOLDEN SUN DS!!!*


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

SNAP! GOLDEN SUN DS ALL OVER ME!! Something awesome finally


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden Sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

That's more like it Nintendo. *GOLDEN SUN DS*!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

they better not screw it


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

This would be sweet if I cared about the franchise. Nintendo's done 2 awesome things so far, though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK AWESOME GOLDEN SUN


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

How can they screw up Golden Sun?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh god Golden Sun DS... JIZZ IN MY PANTS...


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Women's Murder Club............wat?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Women's Muder Club....no thanks.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden Sun DS was the most awesome shit after MGS Rising yesterday


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

From Golden Sun DS to BOOK GAEM


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

So far the only thing I care about is *Golden Sun DS*. Now where's Zelda?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Cop looks interesting.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG Golden Sun. I believe it's time to get a DS.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh wow Women's Murder Club. James PATTERSON!!? Games of Passion? Fuking lol'd.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

did i see it right on that "game" and to solve/find the clues was playing games like mahjong? wtf?


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol @ the amount of pop-in in that Cop game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Women's Murder Club?  Trying to make dem soccer mom gamerz hardcorez...


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, where is mah Zelda


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

OMGG STYLE SAVVY MUST GWT! GHWT! GWT!~~~~~~~~KAWAIII KAWAIII! KOWAAIIII!KWAI!!!!!!!!!KWIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YES GIRLS FASHION GAME!!!! oh wait I mean....boooooo.............


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow... it's like an anime version of the sh*t we get here....


----------



## Sesqoo (Jun 2, 2009)

Time to sell the Wii and buy a DS


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Why is she back, where is Reggie


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow... not even vids of Sin and Punishment 2. xD


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

What _is_ the DSi, anyway?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

DSi is pretty nice


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sure its better than psp go.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Bitch, get off the stage!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm sure its better than psp go.



It is definitely


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Bitch, get off the stage!



Lol, you know you wanna hit that Vio.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm sure its better than psp go.



Does DSi have Metal Gear? No?

THEN FUCK OFF DS. I WANT NEW WII ZELDA NOW


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Amazing fashion game, they've finally redeemed themselves.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Bitch, get off the stage!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

"Flipnotes Studio?" Nice trinket.

Mario vs DK game looks cool.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Lol, you know you wanna hit that Vio.



I should kill you for saying that Cal.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Why isn't she shutting up? 

And where the hell does she keep looking?! >.<


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

She annoys me, Reggie is the only awesome person.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guyz, the internet is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol @ the idea of people uploading photos to Facebook using the shitty DSi camera..


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

No one cares... GTFO


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Two press conferences that have mentioned Facebook.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

I am pumped for Golden Sun DS, Mario and lugi, and that new mario game for Wii (new super mario brothers ruled)


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

FINALLY!!! Legend of Ze--!

Wait, wut? No!


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

What was that about Zelda?

I missed it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

God dammit Facebook again?  I wanna take out my account from there now.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Why didn't they show Zelda? Im confused


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

that it? okay I gues...
\


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

i'm offended there was no Portuguese version!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Iwata aka THAT DUDE


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

Satoru Iwata time.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

So they fucking annoy us with the Wii Fit crap, but dont even show any fuck of Zelda? 

RAAAAAAGE


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

O WOW, it bores me just by listening to him... no offense, Iwata.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Numbers......thats it I'm going to punt a kitten brb


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Umm the show is not over, I love the internet you guys flip out to quick 


 SALES I LOVE SALES ! <3


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Atleast he's admiting that they don't give a damn about eveeryone else. It's all about the _maybes_


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

He's waffling abit.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Iwata better take off his mask, revels himself as Miamoto, and pulls a Zelda out of his Ass!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Shirker said:


> Atleast he's admiting that they don't give a damn about eveeryone else. It's all about the _maybes_



QFT. 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Iwata better take off his mask, revels himself as Miamoto, and pulls a Zelda out off his Ass!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Donkey Kong Country 4 NOW!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden Sun, eh? Sounds like a new DS game for my collection.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

OMFG WII HOSPITAL! MUST GET@


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Miyamoto better come out soon and reveal the new Zelda.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

Yay, more fitness based additions.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2009)

> God dammit Facebook again? I wanna take out my account from there now.


Did it disconnect your net?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

now they're into medicine?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

A finger trap


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

goddammit what


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh goddammit so many people are gonna try and shove their dick in to this thing, even if it kills them.

EDIT: CAMMIE! NO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Measure your pulse?

Wii is distancing itself from the gaming category.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL. What the hell is this? Wii Vitality?

Give me a break...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Wii Vitality Center. Someone needs to throw a chair.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


/Giebs pillow :3


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet, E-Meters for Scientology Training


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Miyamoto better come out soon and reveal the new Zelda.








Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Iwata better take off his mask, revels himself as Miamoto, and pulls a Zelda out of his Ass!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

The vitality sensor will let you see the information relating to the inner world of your body 


see they care about your health!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

The vitality sensor is a nice piece of technology, but what would you use it for? I can't tell if he's bulding up for something or not


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

GTFO of the stage, iwata!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

fuck she's back


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Why does SHE keep coming back 

Like a rat, they always come back


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Corran said:


> Oh goddammit so many people are gonna try and shove their dick in to this thing, even if it kills them.





Well at least Nintendo may attract some kinky people into gaming.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

YAY!! More Cammie! And she has Mario news!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> see they care about your health!



I'm sure Skynet was the same way before it *didn't*.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaxy 2 ?????????


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

More Mario Galaxy!? Fuck YES! YOSHI WOOOO!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

3D Mario with Yoshi.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

4 different games involving Mario. They really do pimp this guy out.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Woo. New Mario. With YOSHI! 

Now that's two good things so far. Drop the megaton bomb with Zelda now!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Yay, more Mario!


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

This looks more like an expansion pack.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Bitchin'! New Mario Galaxy. And this one looks awesome. Scale is grand a hell, too. I might actually buy this one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Yay Mario! I may actually play my Wii for something again. 

I'm loving that music.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh God thank you, Reggie is back


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

YES UR MR GAY 2 COMING ALL OVER YOUR FACE!!!

Seriously, finally... fuck man!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

i think she said, when they were announcing the 4D Mario, he had been in 200 games... so no surprise...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Another hardcore game ?


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

"I read the blogs" Dont lie! :'(


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Sh*t! Reggie knows about us


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Shirker said:


> Sh*t! Reggie knows about us


He is spying 

I bet he was on NF before the show started


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm...Resident Evil game looked interesting.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

seriously i think the room is empty...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Finally. Games!


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Shirker said:


> Sh*t! Reggie knows about us



Quick hide!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

It's just sequel to Umbrella Chronicles, another rail shooter. NO THX!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Shirker said:


> Sh*t! Reggie knows about us



LOLZ

Dead space on wii? something's not right...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Dead Space rail shooter looks awesome!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> seriously i think the room is empty...



There isnt that much to applaud to, and he doest give time even if they wanted to.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

^ Its RE2, though rail shooter yes still RE2 . RE UC was not bad at all some great co op with that game. Though I would not mind a full blown remake of RE2.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Team Ninja? With Ninntendo?

Snaps....

EDIT*
'Troid game, too? They really have been listening a bit.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck. Yes.

METRIOD!?!?!


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

O M G @the new metroid game!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YEAH METROID.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2009)

Damn, look at that Metroid. Good bye first person shooter.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

OMFG METROID!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

METROID


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Reggie level epic!!

Can't wait for Galaxy 2


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

MMMEREEETROOIIIID


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

PRIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

SAMUS! 

Metroid game looks good so far.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

This looks more like Action game


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

That Metroid Trailer looked hot. As did Samus.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YES SAMUS GRIND ALL OVER MY FACE!!!


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

3rd person Metroid game?

I'm not sure about the story but fuck it it's better than most of what they've been showing so far.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> PRIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MEGATRON!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2009)

Metriod? Oh. My. God. Must have.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Lame conference was lame.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Is that it? cool :')


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

it was OK. Atleast they saved the best for last


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

SAMUS SEX ALL OVER MY FACE!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Wait...that's it. 

WHERE THE HELL IS MA DONKEY KONG.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

I want Samus to sit on my face


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, that's it. Started out poor, but definately ended with a bang. Better than last year that's for damn sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Project M, Mario and Lugi, SUPER mario Galaxy 2, New 2d, 4 player mario game for Wii, Golden Sun DS. Pretty good showing for core gamers I think.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck third person Metroid, I wanted new zelda...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> 3rd person Metroid game?
> 
> I'm not sure about the story but fuck it it's better than most of what they've been showing so far.



This game looks epic as shit. Samus capping aliens in the face? Anyways, was the LoZ, SMB Wii, and WiiFit+ the only thing mentionable in thier conference. 360 stomped them completely imo.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

this is what happen when you let that bitch talk when you have little decent content...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck you Reggie, why do you do this to us. xD

Wow though, Team Ninja + Metroid... better have some mean ass difficulty. =)  Metroid Gaiden... now for some Metroid Xtreme Volleyball!


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Lame conference was lame.



This. Golden Sun DS was good, Galaxy 2 looks like a level pack featuring Yoshi and Metroid M is making Metroid plot based which is a bit worrying but I like the use of both 1st and 3rd person, however the rest of the conference was just waffling.


5/10, Microsofts was much better.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

It was better than last year, that's fsho


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, far better than last year, but they didn't usurp Microsoft.

At least they showed games beyond trailers.

I got caught up on some of the announcements...there's a NSMB game for Wii?

...Why?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Well....it was alright.

Beginning was too lame for words.

Mario games and Samus is what keeps me interested.

Time for a food break before Sony's conference. 

Edit:

Microsoft obviously had a better conference this year, Sony better damn well impress us.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Fuck third person Metroid, I wanted new zelda...



^^^^^^^


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

i came in at the start of the metroid trailer [bad ass by the way] what did i miss before that?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

I missed the middle part of the show around when Spirit Tracks was shown. Was there a Zelda for the Wii at all?


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

They talk about their fashion game for about 3 minutes and mention Spirit Tracks for about 5 seconds 

At least Galaxy 2 was nice. Never been a Metroid fan so I don't have anything to say about that


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> 5/10, Microsofts was much better.


Oh please, Microsoft's conference put Nintendo shame 1000x, comparing this lame conference to MS is an insult.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> This. Golden Sun DS was good, Galaxy 2 looks like a level pack featuring Yoshi and Metroid M is making Metroid plot based which is a bit worrying but I like the use of both 1st and 3rd person, however the rest of the conference was just waffling.
> 
> 
> 5/10, Microsofts was much better.



Sony is the last to show us some gravy now. I wonder who they will prevail?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i came in at the start of the metroid trailer [bad ass by the way] what did i miss before that?



Super Mario Galaxy 2, Golden Sun DS, new 2d /side scrolling 4 player Mario game for Wii, Project M, motion plus stuff, Wii fitt plus, etc.

@ExoSkel

I think Microsoft only showed 2 new games?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

LoZ        ?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden Sun DS, Mario Galaxy 2, and Metroid Other M was a good showing. Better than last year but Microsoft is still in the lead overall.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I want Samus to sit on my face



Definately this.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

About 4 Mario games, 3 of which looked friggin' sweet. New Zelda game was brushed over, Golden Sun, Kingdom Hearts game for DS.

Eveerything else was stats and BS, but a much better showing than last year, definately.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Pretty meh conference overall, they did improve near the end though.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> LoZ        ?




Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Zelda portables has gotten lame though,

I'm guessing there's not going to be a new one (for the wii) in awhile...


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh please, Microsoft's conference put Nintendo shame 1000x, comparing this lame conference to MS is an insult.



I said it was _much_ better, what more do you want


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

While I'd say still not the level of E3 2004, I would say that they definitely saved their best stuff for last.  I still haven't played Mario Galaxy 1- need to- but that Metroid floored me.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

omg someone is saying mario 4D is something decent


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I got caught up on some of the announcements...there's a NSMB game for Wii?
> 
> ...Why?



Because it's awesome... fuck you. =P

They should have brought Muscle March over.   But seriously... Project M makes me want to dive into Samus' crotch.

AND WHY THE FUCK IS FACEBOOK THE KILLER APP OF E3?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> I said it was _much_ better, what more do you want


I know what you said. I was further proving you and my point.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Super Mario Galaxy 2, Golden Sun DS, new 2d /side scrolling 4 player Mario game for Wii, Project M, motion plus stuff, Wii fitt plus, etc.
> 
> @ExoSkel
> 
> I think Microsoft only showed 2 new games?



Sounds like they didnt do too bad, but sounds like i didnt miss any thing important ether


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2009)

Autumn Sky said:


> Zelda portables has gotten lame though,
> 
> I'm guessing there's not going to be a new one (for the wii) in awhile...



I expected some nice shit and all I got was a lot of crap and a few decent games. I wonder will they ever give Metriod fans a side-scrolling DS title anytime soon?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> AND WHY THE FUCK IS FACEBOOK THE KILLER APP OF E3?



because you've got to please the cam whores?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

@goofy

because the first game sold over 15 million WW.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2009)

@Zen-aku: you didn't. The only new tech they showed off was Motion + and DSi, both of which we knew about. They didn't even elaborate, just bragged.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Because it's awesome... fuck you. =P
> 
> They should have brought Muscle March over.   But seriously... Project M makes me want to dive into Samus' crotch.
> 
> AND WHY THE FUCK IS FACEBOOK THE KILLER APP OF E3?



From my understand the NSMB game is a multiplayer...brawler-ish game?

SMG2 is probably THE highlight for the event..but that still loses to the fucking awesome demo of Splinter Cell: Conviction.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

@Women's Murder Club

I'm in.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @ExoSkel
> 
> I think Microsoft only showed 2 new games?


Live demo of Modern Warfare 2 > entire nintendo conference

'nuff said.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

O a game we already knew about, nothing really exciting about that eh? 



(Though I plan get get MW2)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> From my understand the NSMB game is a multiplayer...brawler-ish game?
> 
> SMG2 is probably THE highlight for the event..but that still loses to the fucking awesome demo of Splinter Cell: Conviction.



No... Metroid Gaiden is. =)

But the versus mode of NSMB wasn't so much brawler-ish as it was... "I'm going to fuck you over and you're going to love it" kind of 2d platforming.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Because it's awesome... fuck you. =P
> 
> They should have brought Muscle March over.   But seriously... Project M makes me want to dive into Samus' crotch.



With her armor on or off?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaxy 2 = Awesome. 
New Super Mario = Nice
Golden Sun/Kingdom Hearts = Want Both

Metroid that doesn't look bad = Holy shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Live demo of Modern Warfare 2 > entire nintendo conference
> 
> 'nuff said.



Here I labled you as an Xbox fanboy 

Then you dish out a multiplat game


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O a game we already knew about, nothing really exciting about that eh?


A kickass game that we knew about, that was first time being played live?

Ehhhhh.... nah. I still say MW2 > nintendo conference.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Galaxy 2 = Awesome.
> New Super Mario = Nice
> Golden Sun/Kingdom Hearts = Want Both
> 
> Metroid that doesn't look bad = Holy shit.



Crazy it seems you will be spending a good bit of money across all five platforms?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> Here I labled you as an Xbox fanboy
> 
> Then you dish out a multiplat game


Go keep Rage on kojima much, thank you.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

NSMB: Wii looked great. I don't know if any of you have played the multi-player mode on the DS game but that was real fun.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Corran said:


> With her armor on or off?



My dick is so hard right now it could pierce through her Gravity Suit covered in Phazon.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Did Nintendo say when Mario Galaxy 2 will be coming out?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Go keep Rage on kojima much, thank you.



Oh, you mean for the multiplat game and the inevitable showing of exclusive shit Sony's getting?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> No... Metroid Gaiden is. =)
> 
> But the versus mode of NSMB wasn't so much brawler-ish as it was... "I'm going to fuck you over and you're going to love it" kind of 2d platforming.



..It's just a multiplayer game? Not a traditional platformer like the first game?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Crazy it seems you will be spending a good bit of money across all five platforms?



Hell to the fucking yeah, lol, if Sony's E3 pulls through like the other two it's gonna be a great gaming year.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> Oh, you mean for the multiplat game and the inevitable showing of exclusive shit Sony's getting?


No, kojima, not MGS:R 

Although, I am looking forward to Peace Walker or Pace Walker.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

You make no sense now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

@ thread title.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> I expected some nice shit and all I got was a lot of crap and a few decent games. I wonder will they ever give Metriod fans a side-scrolling DS title anytime soon?



An epic side-scrolling DS Metroid is what I'm waiting for.



			
				Corran said:
			
		

> Did Nintendo say when Mario Galaxy 2 will be coming out?



"No details on a release date (or any other new features) yet, but we might get that later in the week."


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Reggie said on G4 that it would be 2010, nothing more specific than that.

--

Strangely enough, Wii Sports Resort looked better than most everything else they showed, and I spent plenty of time making fun of it last year. It, Galaxy 2, and Other M were the only things that interested me, but it's more than I was anticipating.

--

Vitality Sensor


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 2, 2009)

One thing that gave me a tip it was a new Metroid: when Adam said "Lady".  I went "WTF! LADY!?  NEW METROID!?"


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Vitality Sensor



Next year they're going to announce the Wii Respirator.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 2, 2009)

Mario galaxy 2, metoid other M, wii Sporst resort and Golden Sun DS are MUST BUY along with already know zelda for DS

the rest was quite interesting too although I dont fucking know how they gonna put that vitality sensor to use in a videogame lmfao


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

Now that the e3 press conference is over the folks patching fatal frame 4 have released their fully english translated version of the trailer! 
here


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony really came through this year, but Nintendo got back with Galaxy 2, Zelda DS, Golden Sun, Other M, and some others.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

Where was Miyomoto during all this?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 2, 2009)

Super Mario Galaxy 2: Now with Yoshi!

Metroid: Other M: I WANT THIS.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Where was Miyomoto during all this?



That's a good question. :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Where was Miyomoto during all this?


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2009)

^lol

The big N's conference was slow at first but it was getting better and better


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

the new super mario brothers for Wii 6:24 p.m.: The title features roughly 80-something levels. 


roundtable with Shig 

Tattoo

(going on live atm)


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 2, 2009)

Gamespot's updates better:
Metroid Prime: Other M





> # Posted 7:04 PST
> 
> The team is aiming to bring it out next year, and is building in so much Wii MotionPlus capability that it might require it to play.
> # Posted 7:04 PST
> ...



NEW ZELDA NEXT YEAR?
OMFG


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Not to mention he is supposed to be much older than he ever was before. So I wonder how much older.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Snake started the old trend. Now Splinter Cell and Zelda are following it...awesome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

I think thats to old. I doubt he would be super old like snake.  I would say in his 20's / 30's . We always seen him in his kid or Teenage / young adult forms.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

awww  

Probably already posted but this Monado game looks pretty kickass

3


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> awww
> 
> Probably already posted but this Monado game looks pretty kickass
> 
> Link removed



shit looks tight.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Stopped by the Nintendo booth and checked out the following games...

NSMB Wii
If you've played the DS one, not much new aside from a new Helicopter Hat that is activated with waggle.  Regardless, I loved it since it was simple yet hectic when playing 4 players.

The Conduit
The controls on default were very intuitive out the gate, moreso than Metroid Prime 3.  They really did their homework on the controls and I enjoyed it.  Felt kinda sluggish, but satisfying as I got better.  The demo threw you into level 7 of all things and I got rocked hard the first time I played it.

Red Steel 2
It's getting there.  Really cool launching fools up in the air and doing some Devil May Cry-esque finishes.  Couldn't really get a true grasp on it as 2 other people around me were swinging like maniacs and fucking up my sensor.  I tried to stab as a normal attack, but the Frenchie Ubisoft dude told me they haven't implemented it yet.  Oh well, cool looking game and pretty satisfying slashing fools.

Wii Sports Resort
Did some Kendo stick action.  Fun.

FFCC: The Crystal Bearers
Throwing fools in this game is good shit.  Pretty solid gameplay.

Sin and Punishment 2
Ahhhhhhhh, this game and the Wiimote were made for each other.  I instantly knew what to do right away from the outset.  Controls feel great, graphics are pretty sweet, and the chaining system and difficulty is pure S&P.  Plus the booth girls were pretty hot.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 2, 2009)

Damn, I'm a loyal Nintendo fan, but that press conference sucked ass, and was so boring most of the time. Mario Galaxy 2 and Metroid M were the only good news.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I think thats to old. I doubt he would be super old like snake.  I would say in his 20's / 30's . We always seen him in his kid or Teenage / young adult forms.



This probably means it's a direct sequel to another game. Probably Twilight Princess.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 3, 2009)

That reminds me, I still haven't finished Twilight Princess.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2009)

Ike said:


> Damn, I'm a loyal Nintendo fan, but that press conference sucked ass, and was so boring most of the time. Mario Galaxy 2 and Metroid M were the only good news.



Felt just the opposite. First Nin conference i actually like. Skip the wii resort and that other shit i don't remember. Showed tons of great looking Wii/DS games.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 3, 2009)

That conference sucked. Excited by Mario and Metroid, but so much missing still. Where's my Kid Icarus, Pikmin, and VC on DSi?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's some dude I recorded playing Red Steel 2 while I was waiting in line.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9f8f_CrGEE[/YOUTUBE]

Like I said, it still needs some work, but if you're looking for a slashing heavy game... this is it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

wasn't WMC cancelled?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 3, 2009)

Didnt see nintendo E3 this year, how was Reggie performance??!?!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2009)

Wii motion plus may help me enjoy the wii alot better now , and will hopefully fix all the inaccurate controls of the wii mote.

That was Wii's most impressive thing this year, and also the most important to me as well.

Metroid looks fucking awesome though, they are finally bringing it back to like the how is it suppose to be, 3rd person shooter action, and it looks sweet. Now I think I will skip over the Prime games all together. 

Was gonna get that collection maybe.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 3, 2009)

Good news (though you probably already know or can guess it anyways). Miyamoto has confirmed that there is a new Zelda game in the works that is most likely to be released in 2010. Graphics will be TP style. 

Link


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2009)

So many Wii games I want to get and my DS wishlist is building up too. Crap.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know how to feel about the new Metroid. 

Sure it looks awesome, but Team Ninja? I sincerely doubt they can offer anything that will top Retro Studios work on Prime.


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nintendo did good this year..so many people were not expecting this much awesome news


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree Nintendo came through in the end, in my opinion


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 3, 2009)

this is interesting, even though people said (and bloggers ) that during the E3 conference for  Nintendo no one really cheered. BUT THEY ALL went to the games (especially Wii sports resort, saying the line was pretty long)

[Delete]

(Nintendo UK Chief Interview - he was at E3)


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah the conference was hella quiet..Nintendo's game sells are gonna go through the fucking roof


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 3, 2009)

this is another Iwata asks segment. They talk about Wii motion plus, the development and even tell us why it was not used inside the Wii remote at the launch of Wii. Interesting read.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

From neogaf...

Soi Fon's BanKai discussion.
Black Wii -> Aug 1, 2009
Red NDSi -> July 11, 2009

also available:
1. Wiimote Black 3,800yen
2. Nunchuk Black 1,800yen
3. Classic Controller Pro Black 2,000yen 
4.  Classic Controller Pro White 2,000yen




And vid of the Wii Dragonball: Revenge of King Piccolo.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA6ATiLmxNk&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Jun 4, 2009)

Jesus Christ this E3 was painful to watch. 

Still looking forward to the New Metroid.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Sexy....so so sexy


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally releasing the prototype colors we saw back in '05 eh 

Also that DragonBall game looks fuckin amazing


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

How bout some Wii Fit Plus vids of me flying like a chicken?!?!?!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2009)

I WANT MY BLACK WII!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 4, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I WANT MY BLACK WII!



The packaging is beautiful!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 4, 2009)

I DEMAND MY BLACK Wii CLASSIC CONTROLLER PRO


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 4, 2009)

I bet the black Wii is considerly bigger than the white one


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

Black Wii is sexay :ho


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

What's this about a black Wii?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 4, 2009)

so the BBWii is coming to the states or just Japan?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Black Wii looks hot.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

I do need a new JP Wii considering the drive on my black JP one is fizzling out...


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

What's the difference between the White and Black Wii's? Is it just color or is there actual differences in hardware?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 4, 2009)

no way...CHARLES!?!?!?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> What's the difference between the White and Black Wii's? Is it just color or is there actual differences in hardware?



Aside from all the poontang the black Wii will get you, they?re pretty much the same.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

I want a black Wii

looks much better then the white


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> What's the difference between the White and Black Wii's? Is it just color or is there actual differences in hardware?



It's bigger in length and girth.



Linkaro said:


> no way...CHARLES!?!?!?



Yes fucking way.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 4, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes fucking way.



U suck!  I'm not paying 500 bucks to enter


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> U suck!  I'm not paying 500 bucks to enter



I know I didn't. 

I'll post youtubes of NSMB Wii when I get back home.  Fucking awesome sauce game.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 4, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I know I didn't.
> 
> I'll post youtubes of NSMB Wii when I get back home.  Fucking awesome sauce game.



How the hell did you enter?  Are you working for the company?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> What's the difference between the White and Black Wii's? Is it just color or is there actual differences in hardware?





Linkaro said:


> no way...CHARLES!?!?!?





Linkaro said:


> How the hell did you enter?  Are you working for the company?



It's a company that starts with an S and ends with a Y.


----------



## Ukonkivi (Jun 4, 2009)

Klonoa was NOT too easy. At least some parts.
However, it was too short.

Honestly, the best game I've played so far for the Wii is BY FAR the game Twilight Princess.
Which in my opinion is perhaps the best Zelda game since Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 4, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> It's a company that starts with an S and ends with a Y.



God damnit sony....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> God damnit sony....



LOL, the Nintendo booth guys were giving me hell when I came up and played their games.  I told them I own two Wiis. 

Oh yeah, I got a pretty sweet LoZ: Spirit Tracks stylus for the DS. =)


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

You work for Sony? Damn I am so jealous right now....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

But hey guys, Dead Space Extraction is fucking awesome.  Not only does it look really amazing, the game is pretty intense and creepy too even though it's on rails.  EA did an amazing job with this, I kid you not.  One of the best Wii games on the floor.  RE: Darkside Chronicles was up there as well.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 4, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, the Nintendo booth guys were giving me hell when I came up and played their games.  I told them I own two Wiis.
> 
> Oh yeah, I got a pretty sweet LoZ: Spirit Tracks stylus for the DS. =)



next time, I know you.  That way, I can enter and not waste 12 bucks just for parking.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2009)

That Black Wii is sexy, even better with monster hunt 3 attached.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 4, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I know I didn't.
> 
> *I'll post youtubes of NSMB Wii when I get back home.  Fucking awesome sauce game.*



Awesome  I can't wait


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2009)

Dragonball and a black penis wii is now on my to-get list.


----------



## Roy (Jun 4, 2009)

I want a Black Wii...


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]kOI4XJecOc0[/YOUTUBE]




Donkey Show said:


> It's a company that starts with an S and ends with a Y.



Burn the traitor!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> Awesome  I can't wait


----------



## Roy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey DS, how long were the lines for the Nintendo demos?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Hey DS, how long were the lines for the Nintendo demos?



Depends on the games.  Sometimes it was short if people chose games like Sword dueling in Wii Sports Resort.  But if they were playing Basketball... expect to wait in line for at least 15-25 minutes if you had 2-3 people in front of you.

I'd say average wait was 10 though.

Here's a cool Wii Sports Resort sword stage I recorded when I was waiting in line.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wa20-ZN6Ac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 5, 2009)

what is your job title/position at sony?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2009)

Heh, that's actually a secret. =P


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2009)

Donkey Show apparently lost to Reggie in a lot of multi player games and then Reggie refused his application / resume.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Donkey Show apparently lost to Reggie in a lot of multi player games and then Reggie refused his application / resume.



Reggie only denies you if you beat him. Reggie is a very prideful woman man.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2009)

Dude I would not talk bad about Reggie, did you not hear him in the press conference? he watched us 0_0


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 5, 2009)

*REGGIE
READS
YOUR
BLOG​*


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

*nintendo pek*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 5, 2009)

I cried when watching the conference, fuck that woman fuck her hard

with a fucking baseball bat.

wii vitality sensor....what were they thinking 

honestly

Oh wel metroid is looking decent


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 5, 2009)

From GAF:



			
				Feep said:
			
		

> Best game of E3? Without a fucking doubt. Anyone who says otherwise did not play *Scribblenauts*. Best game of all time? Jesus Christ, I don't know, maybe. It's a game that challenges your IMAGINATION. No other game has ever done that.
> 
> So listen to this story. I was in the early levels; I didn't quite have an idea of how ridiculously in-depth the database was. I was summoning things like ladders, glasses of water, rayguns, what have you. But I reached a level with zombie robots, and the zombie robots kept killing me. Rayguns didn't work, a torch didn't work, a pickaxe didn't work. In my frustration, I wrote in "Time Machine". And one popped up. What the fuck? A smile dawned on my face. I hopped in, and the option was given to me to either travel to the past or the future. I chose past. When I hopped out, there were fucking dinosaurs walking around. I clicked one, and realized I could RIDE THEM. So I hopped on a fucking DINOSAUR, traveled back to the present, and stomped the shit out of robot zombies. *Did you just read that sentence? Did you really?* *I FUCKING TRAVELED THROUGH TIME AND JUMPED ON A DINOSAUR AND USED IT TO KILL MOTHERFUCKING ROBOT ZOMBIES. *This game is unbelievable. Impossible. There's nothing you can't do.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.



Interesting.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, Scribblenauts is that fucking awesome.  I played it yesterday while I was waiting for a meeting to start.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, "Holy fucking shit" in that quote described my first response perfectly. I envy you a bit man, for having had hands-on experience with Scribblenauts.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 5, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I cried when watching the conference, fuck *that woman *fuck her hard
> 
> with a fucking baseball bat.
> 
> ...



Yeah why do they keep bringing her to E3 

Also, Wii Vitality


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2009)

New pokeman game on WiiWare in Japan, in case it hasn't been posted.

I wonder how Mother fans still treat Reggie...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2009)

That sounds interesting survivor

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJTavFU2854[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Jun 6, 2009)

Conan ftw!


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 6, 2009)

That was funny


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 6, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> From GAF:
> 
> Best game of E3? Without a fucking doubt. Anyone who says otherwise did not play Scribblenauts. Best game of all time? Jesus Christ, I don't know, maybe. It's a game that challenges your IMAGINATION. No other game has ever done that.
> 
> ...


That does sound like a very interesting game, but some of those NeoGAF guys need to be fucking spayed. As a general rule you've got to decrease the expectation by a multiple of 10 for any game talked about on there to avoid disappointment by the time you actually play it. No game has ever been made that challenges one's imagination? For goodness' sake. I will be keeping an eye on this game mind, as it sounds like an absolutely brilliant timesink.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 7, 2009)

erictheking said:


> That does sound like a very interesting game, but some of those NeoGAF guys need to be fucking spayed. As a general rule you've got to decrease the expectation by a multiple of 10 for any game talked about on there to avoid disappointment by the time you actually play it. No game has ever been made that challenges one's imagination? For goodness' sake. I will be keeping an eye on this game mind, as it sounds like an absolutely brilliant timesink.



No.

This goes way beyond GAFhype.

Scribblenauts is the most awesome fucking thing ever. 

Everything at E3 combined is < Scribblenauts. 

I can't find an english word to express how fuckwin Scribblenauts is.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

I was looking at Scrriblenauts and it does look pretty cool but hopefully it has some more challenge to it..and a shitload of levels


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 7, 2009)

Challenge comes from creativity and replayability. You're not allowed to solve puzzle levels the same way twice. And I believe one of the devs said there's like 70 achievements per level.

Also, level editor w/ online capabilities. Scribblenauts > LittleBigPlanet


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

I forget is Scribblenauts Dsi ware or Wii ware or what?


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

I think it's a DS game :S


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks meh, don't see the big deal.

On a side-note, any news on No more heroes 2 not using sandbox elements? I hope not, i heard he won't anyway.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

I wouldn't b surprised if the Black Wii will be released in Japan only, like the White and Silver PS3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

I would not doubt that either. Miyamoto did say something along the lines "if it releases here in the states" when talking about the black version.  All I want is that MH3 bundle


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Like that'll happen anytime soon....



I sure hope so. Since they can't win with the motion control anymore they have to AT LEAST enhance the Resolution.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I sure hope so. Since they can't win with the motion control anymore they have to AT LEAST enhance the Resolution.



But they already won. Natal will be a $200+ at release(not official price but I'm sure the price tag will be somewhere around there) and Sony's magic dildos wands will likely not be cheap. But you're right, it's time they switch to HD gaming.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I sure hope so. *Since they can't win with the motion control anymore* they have to AT LEAST enhance the Resolution.



You know this how? 50 million +  consoles, a console revolving around that concept of motion control. Wii motion plus coming out (relatively cheap 19.99 USD + Many bundles). We do not know anything of the Ps3 or Xbox 360 stuff other than tech demo's and the fact its not coming out for a WHOLE YEAR. 

Lets put in this aspect, the other companies motion devices are accessories which will most likely be very expensive (heck 360 charges 99 for a wi fi adapter and 40 bucks for a camera) this does not include the cost of the system it self yet. Can't win? They already won the motion battle, the other companies are now trying to grab what they can from the Wii market but in all reality its a-lot harder than you think.  Also not to mention by the time their devices come out Wii motion plus would most likely would have sold 20 million WW (with all the bundles they are doing and considering the success of Wii play (22 + Million ) and Wii fit (18 million +)). Plus Microsoft and Sony marketed themselves as the "core" machines this generation, trying to tap into the casual base now seems silly or just very hard to do.

A simple "resolution" update will do nothing, honestly who other than us techies really care about that? Heck my mom still uses 640 by 480 resolution on her monitor.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

Also what Microsoft is trying to do is get their loyal fan's moms to start playing the 360 just like the Wii did to us but it won't work since they probably have the Wii already and a parent is not gonna go buy a totally new system.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 7, 2009)

Natal and Playstation Rip-off Control won't dent Nintendo's bottom line. They're just too little, too late. The advantage in terms of getting quality titles developed on their consoles which use those schemes is years away.

I expect that once we start seeing really good Natal and PS MC stuff, it'll be about E3 2012 and Nintendo will announce the Wii's successor.

But it won't matter because we'll all still be playing Scribblenauts, or it's sequel.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't think Natal is even coming out this generation. Maybe end of 360 but it'll probably be a main feature on the third xbox 360. Either way i still wanna use my regular controllers to


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I don't think Natal is even coming out this generation. Maybe end of 360 but it'll probably be a main feature on the third xbox 360. Either way i still wanna use my regular controllers to


Yeah, but I can already see some people making hilarious vids with natal..scratching their balls and the avatar mimics them xD


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2009)

will you be able to scan your genitalia to use it as a board like in the trailer??



parental control maybe??


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL, I love how people think that Natal and Sony dildo means the end for the Wii.  

Seriously guys?  Get your fucking head out of the techie gutter.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> No.
> 
> This goes way beyond GAFhype.
> 
> ...




More hyperbole. I'm convinced!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone amped for some Motion+ tomorrow?  I need my fix of Grand Slam Tennis after playing it a bunch @ E3.  Hell, I'm probably gonna grab Tiger Woods too for the experience.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 9, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I love how people think that Natal and Sony dildo means the end for the Wii.
> 
> Seriously guys?  Get your fucking head out of the techie gutter.



Nononononono 

I didnt say that.

I just mean, that now since both Sony and MS came up with some motion thing, Nintendo hast to build up a bit.
It would be stupid of Nintendo to let things as they are.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2009)

With the way things are now Nintendo can release nothing and they'd still be sitting pretty.  Honestly, with all the money they have popped into R&D, it's stupid to think they don't have anything cooking up for the next round.  Once they start rolling out the different system colors in the US, then it's on.

Also, at what percentage do you think of all Wii owners know how to use their HDTV properly?  In fact, how many 360 owners do you think have their systems hooked up to their HDTVs through the component cables and haven't flipped that little switch in the back to "HD?"  There are that many people not in the know in comparison to people who forum it up.  The Wii doesn't have to be anything else in regards to the graphical standpoint as of now.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 9, 2009)

now the 360 can be bought for the same price.  I expect they'd lower the original wii price and keep the hd at 250.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 9, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> now the 360 can be bought for the same price.  I expect they'd lower the original wii price and keep the hd at 250.



That would be a smart move for Nintendo if they do release a Wii HD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2009)

Got me some EA Grand Slam Tennis and Tiger Woods 2010 M+ action at lunch just now.  Can't wait to beast through them when I get back home from work. =)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @DonkeyShow
> 
> how is Tiger Woods?



From what I played at E3, it was pretty boss.  I'm a mini-golf player at heart so I couldn't tell you how accurate it is compared to the real thing, but my experience with it so far was awesome.  Just like Grand Slam Tennis, it accurately detected slicing motions, etc. so you have to be a tad more precise... yet it feels more rewarding in the end.  Plus Frisbee Golf ruled.

Remember, with M+ attached, these games aren't so much pick-up and play anymore.  You have to be aware of your movements, but the end result is much better at the end of the day.

Work ends in less than 2 hours so... fuck.  I still need to get an extra M+ unit since Grand Slam Tennis didn't come with one and the Best Buy I bought the games from didn't have them in stock for some god awful reason.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know MotionPlus was out this month.

I guess the awesomeness of The Legend of Starfy has kept my mind busy


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2009)

Project Dolphin, son.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 9, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You do know that statistical chance of that happening? meaning if they "care". Its pretty slim.
> 
> 
> @DonkeyShow
> ...


statistical chance of what happening?

if you mean dumb people being swayed by big numbers, then 100% of the time it would happen


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 9, 2009)

nope the chance those people will buy something that cost more $$$$ because of only resolution. My mother only uses 640 by 480 on her monitor the chances of her caring for 1080p? or even 720? highly doubtful. My point being what your saying has a very low chance, especially considering the adoption rate in USA for HD TV's is still not that great.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm waiting to buy M+ with Wii Sports Resort or something... not really into (serious) golf and/or tennis games.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmmm there seems to be some potential around the corner... Red Steel 2, Muramasa, Crystal Bearers, Other M...

I want some good M+ games though.  Tennis would be tight, and if it's as technical as Donkey Show says it'll be more rewarding to play as an actual tennis player.  My dad and I played Wii sports tennis and it came down to who flicked their wrist better, had nothing to do with actual strokes.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

It doesnt look like Other M will need Motion+


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd love to see Motion+ support in Other M, but no way it'll be exclusive. Not really needed honestly, Metroid Prime 3 works great without it.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Thats actually something that interests me...when i play with M+, will that change something in MP3, or Zelda?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2009)

Probably not, as you'd need the nunchuck to be with those games as well. Unless Motion+ can be attatched with the nunchuck as well.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Probably not, as you'd need the nunchuck to be with those games as well. *Unless Motion+ can be attatched with the nunchuck as well.*



Yes. It can.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

So my question still stands then


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 10, 2009)

it would make controls more accurate, thus changing the way the control scheme works.  there was mention of zelda requiring motion plus.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Well what i want to know is, if this will change anything on already existing games.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> it would make controls more accurate, thus changing the way the control scheme works.  there was mention of zelda requiring motion plus.



There was talk of delaying the announcement of the new Zelda in order to see just how popular the M+ would become so as to think about making the new Zelda M+ only or not. If the M+ doesn't take off as expected and the attach rate isn't high enough, a new Zelda that is M+ only wouldn't be viable.



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Thats actually something that interests me...when i play with M+, will that change something in MP3, or Zelda?





Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well what i want to know is, if this will change anything on already existing games.


Depends on if Nintendo really want to patch a game in order to make use of the M+. But, I would severely doubt it. I think Nintendo would just move on with M+ only games from now on and forget about making the M+ backwards compatible.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well what i want to know is, if this will change anything on already existing games.



Support has to be programmed in. It doesn't retroactively better games that don't have support developed into it before-hand.

I wouldn't expect Nintendo to make core franchises M+ exclusive unless it REALLY sells well. They'll probably have support, but just lightly to improve the normal controls.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm 

I hope you are wrong


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I hope you are wrong



I'm not always right, but I'm never wrong.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> I'm not always right, but I'm never wrong.



Wellt hen i hope you are "not right"


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Instead of going back to make games M+ compatible, Nintendo would probably just release 'new and improved' versions for games such as Wii Fit.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Instead of going back to make games M+ compatible, Nintendo would probably just release 'new and improved' versions for games such as Wii Fit.



They should just throw out M+ finally...i mean...didnt they introduce it on the E308 already? Why does it take so long?


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> They should just throw out M+ finally...i mean...didnt they introduce it on the E308 already? Why does it take so long?



I know. Things like this usually take a week or so


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 10, 2009)

It comes out this month.

And they already announced Wii Fit+...


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I know. Things like this usually take a week or so


LOL, i know it takes long, but c'mon. It's just a stupid plug on thing.



Nmaster64 said:


> It comes out this month.
> 
> And they already announced Wii Fit+...


Good.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL, i know it takes long, but c'mon. It's just a stupid plug on thing.
> 
> Good.



It's not just a stupid plug-on-thing. It takes time to develop, produce, get it out to game developers who make use of it in their games so it is actually of some use when it comes out. It has to be marketed and have hype built up for it. This all takes time.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 10, 2009)

*yo i love yur sig^^^*


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's not just a stupid plug-on-thing. It takes time to develop, produce, get it out to game developers who make use of it in their games so it is actually of some use when it comes out. It has to be marketed and have hype built up for it. This all takes time.



Well i know, but it still was a long development time for this kind of thing.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL, i know it takes long, but c'mon. It's just a stupid plug on thing.


Once the hardware is finalized, sure, they're easy to make.

Developing middleware and software is different.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 10, 2009)

M+ gets me in the fucking game man, wooooooooooooooooooo!!!



But seriously, I've had a lot of fun with it so far.  You may not be as good as you would be in regards to driving shots down the fairway in TW10 consistently or doing an awesome cross court backhand in GST when you first play it, but man is it so much fun once you get the hang of it.

I repeat, don't go in expecting to jump in and play like a pro with M+ controls.  This isn't like golf or tennis in Wii Sports.  I can see it being problematic for a lot people since they'll have that particular mindset and even I was having a tough time of it because of my tendencies to fall into that kind of playstyle.  There is definitely a learning curve to them but once you get the hang of it, it pays off with accuracy and precision.  

It becomes more of your fault if you didn't point your racket the right way or you hooked at the end of your stroke.  

If you get a chance, pick them up for some interesting immersion.  TW10 and GST are, at the moment, the definitive sims.  If not, Virtua Tennis is more arcade like and Wii Sports Resort should be an insta-buy for any Wii owner, M+ or not.  It really is that fun.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Once the hardware is finalized, sure, they're easy to make.
> 
> Developing middleware and software is different.



Yeah, but when they showed this last year i was already expecting some far point in development. But they still took a year.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Yeah, but when they showed this last year i was already expecting some far point in development. But they still took a year.



The announcement at E308 was the first time pretty much anyone outside of Nintendo had heard of it so devs had to learn it and develop around it for their future games from that point on. Nintendo couldn't just release it with nothing taking advantage of it so they had to wait.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The announcement at E308 was the first time pretty much anyone outside of Nintendo had heard of it so devs had to learn it and develop around it for their future games from that point on. Nintendo couldn't just release it with nothing taking advantage of it so they had to wait.



Well i didnt mean it like that, but oh well.
M+ isnt worth the arguing...lol


----------



## MueTai (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if Sin & Punishment 2 will be M+?  Or if it even needs M+?  I just saw a little teaser for it and it looks pretty fun.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 10, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Does anyone know if Sin & Punishment 2 will be M+?  Or if it even needs M+?  I just saw a little teaser for it and it looks pretty fun.



I don't remember it using M+ when I tried it out at E3, but I don't see why it couldn't support it even though there's no real need for it.

But seriously, the minute you grab the controls in the game, you already know what to do.  S&P2 is the perfect game for the Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

I like that they are giving so much attention to the classic controller. As if this is aimed at more of a hardcore audience.  Also helps with getting the word about it out there.

Looks so damn good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 12, 2009)

Once you go black...


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

I know so many girls who proved that wrong.....*wants to violate that Wii*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2009)

@Kyuubi no Youko

read the Iwata asks segment about Wii motion plus and what they had to go through. Then you will get a better understanding now.


@DS

congratz! and that looks nice.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @DS
> 
> congratz! and that looks nice.



LOL, I've had this for 2 years now. 

But man, Grand Slam Tennis rules.  Can't get enough of that game.  It's that game's fault I'm not touching TW10 since opening it.


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2009)

That black Wii is hawt


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 13, 2009)

Black anything is hawt..

Save for the Elite version of the 360. I think it looks uuuugly.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 13, 2009)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeere can I get a black Classic Controller Pro!?!?

I don't want to wait anymore...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 13, 2009)

This should be the commercial for the Black Wii.


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> This should be the commercial for the Black Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2009)

That's my boot up screen when I turn on my Black Wii.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> That's my boot up screen when I turn on my Black Wii.



A bunch of semi-clad guys. Doesn't surprise me for some reason.


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> This should be the commercial for the Black Wii.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey fuckers, you better buy The Legendary Starfy on the DS.

Especially if you like Kirby games.

Or else...


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

Wat?        

I dont like how this game looks


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey fuckers, you better buy The Legendary Starfy on the DS.
> 
> Especially if you like Kirby games.
> 
> Or else...



I like the gameplay and the art but the dialogue is stupid. Fun game, nonetheless.

Hatsworth is still better, though


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan - I lol'd so hard at that video.  ...Ah...so isn't there like supposed some sort of new update or something for the Wii Remote?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat?
> 
> I dont like how this game looks



You don't like Kirby-looking games? Heathen 



Kusuriuri said:


> I like the gameplay and the art but the dialogue is stupid. Fun game, nonetheless.
> 
> Hatsworth is still better, though



I concur, but that's because Nintendo of America wanted to smother a lot of the Japanese vibe the game has in terms of dialog, and it becomes this awkward thing in general.

It also seems like they wanted to smother the fact this game is set after 4 earlier titles that haven't been released in the States or Europe. There's only vague reference to previous games, but no references to Wario, who appeared in one of the games.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Wario  He needs some more games on the DS. Also, where's my proper Donkey Kong Country on the DS?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2009)

Looking at Wario: Master of Disguise...I would firmly suggest he doesn't get anymore 2D platformers on the DS. On the Wii, certainly.

Donkey Kong still gets good games, but the closest your going to get to a DKC are the DK games by Paon, as Nintendo can't even make a good Donkey Kong game themselves anymore. Just look at Jungle Beat.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You don't like Kirby-looking games? Heathen


I only like Kirby, not the fakes


----------



## Stroev (Jun 14, 2009)

Jungle Beat was awesome. Take that back.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Jungle Beat was awesome. Take that back.



It was an awesome tech demo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2009)

Monster Hunter 3 in March for US, YAYAZ


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2009)

No news on the MH bundled with the Wii coming to the US?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anybody remember the last time when NOA bundled a third party game with their console?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 15, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Does anybody remember the last time when NOA bundled a third party game with their console?





I see what you did there


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> This should be the commercial for the Black Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 15, 2009)

Link removed

I have to agree to some points here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, I take back what I said about Jungle Beat.

They actually turned it into a *GAME* when they ported it. A damn fine game at that.

Also, why the hell do people keep assuming that Adventure Island: The Beginning is a remake of the original Adventure Island? They are nothing alike. The stages, bosses, and items are vastly different..

Is it because it's the exact same premise as the original game?

I do have a major nitpick with the game: The stages so far have no checkpoints..so what's the point of a lives system? When you lose a life, you're forced to restart the stage anyway. So, what the hell is the point of getting Game Over screens when simply dying once is the same punishment as losing all of your lives?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Give me a god damn Donkey Kong 4

And yes, I will refer to it as Donkey Kong, not Donkey Kong Country from now on, as that's how I grew up to say it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2009)

So..you want it to be a looping game of just a few levels? 

That's how the 3 Donkey Kong games were on the NES.

If you mean adventures ala the DKC games...you're better off dreaming for RE5 to be re-released with actual horror elements.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, I'm renaming the DKC games to DK now  Because I can

First of all

NINTENDO

BUY. RARE. BACK.

Then make a proper DK4 and Banko Kazooie.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:


> Yeah, I'm renaming the DKC games to DK now  Because I can
> 
> First of all
> 
> ...





> *Banko*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_aSscCCq1s&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice one, Goofy.

The DK games were okay but never anything special. Take off those nostalgia glasses.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Take off your ugly face

Donkey Kong will always be superior.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2009)

Got my Wii now!


Say do you also have the problem that sometimes the weatcher or news channel, or the internet in general do not want to work properly?

I get such an 5**** error somestimes, but after that when I try it again I have Internet.

For my System Update I tried like 8 times and then the 8th time it worked!


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Got my Wii now!
> 
> 
> Say do you also have the problem that sometimes the weatcher or news channel, or the internet in general do not want to work properly?
> ...



I never had problems with my Wii online. not that I used it much. An update failed maybe once or twice. You may want to check over your connections just in case.

What games did you get with it?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I never had problems with my Wii online. not that I used it much. An update failed maybe once or twice. You may want to check over your connections just in case.
> 
> What games did you get with it?



Connection works!
Problem is only sometimes!


I only got Sports and Play!

I already ordered SMG and Okami, the games will come tomorrow or thursday!


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Connection works!
> Problem is only sometimes!
> 
> 
> ...



That's crappy. Lucky that thee Wii doesn't use online much.

SMG and Okami. Good choices.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 16, 2009)

the wii is a Fawesome party system. Mario Kart is epic with friends 

Any other good party games on the wii? Excluding SBB, Boom Blox, Sports & rock band?

Wiiware/Vc games are good aswell.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2009)

Jump into the M+ world with Tiger Woods 10 and EA Grand Slam Tennis.  Both are excellent games and can be considered the definitive ones as of now in their genre (over the 360/PS3 versions no doubt).


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 17, 2009)

everyone get no more heroes. its a damn good game. my god I laughed so hard at some points.


----------



## Baks (Jun 18, 2009)

I just a DSi earlier this week. I am just wondering what type of SD card should I buy for it.

I dunno, I am not really a techie type of guy - so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 18, 2009)

sandisk .  can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2009)

Baks said:


> I just a DSi earlier this week. I am just wondering what type of SD card should I buy for it.
> 
> I dunno, I am not really a techie type of guy - so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



My condolences for getting a DSi, sir. But yeah, Sandisk is a good SD card.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2009)

Is anyone picking up The Conduit this week?


----------



## Cipher (Jun 20, 2009)

I am.  Preordered it a while ago so that it would come with the cool case cover.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 21, 2009)

this makes me want to play starfox 64 again

Link removed


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> this makes me want to play starfox 64 again
> 
> The Inevitable duel



lol.. brings back so many memories.


----------



## Memos (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn. Those are some sexy controllers 

Is it just me or do they appear larger than the normal controllers?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2009)

They had the white Classic Controller Pros at E3 and yes, they are bigger than the others.


----------



## Memos (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess it's true what they say about black controllers. They are bigger....and better for sports games 

I want one but I don't know how it would go with the white Wii so I may have to let it go.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2009)

So i heard so i heard Shia Leboot called wii an amateur console.

Not sure that was a smart move.


----------



## Memos (Jun 22, 2009)

The Beef should STFU and go kill himself. Idiot.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 22, 2009)

dissing the Wii makes you a true hardcore gamer


----------



## Frieza (Jun 22, 2009)

that starfox vid was the funniest thing i SAW TODAY.  Slippy as an idiot hahaha. "I'm not letting you get away"


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> dissing the Wii makes you a true hardcore gamer





			
				Shia on the Wii said:
			
		

> Have you checked out the Wii Transformers game?
> I haven't been able to play the Wii game because my hand is broken. I've just been playing Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. I would imagine that the Wii experience will be like...I don't mess with the Wii, to be honest with you. It's kind of an amateur console. I'm not into the Wii thing.
> 
> What's wrong with the Wii?
> This is how in a simple way you can find out if it's a gamer you want to play with. Ask them if they have a Wii. If they say yes, get the f*** out of there.



Hardcore indeed.


----------



## Memos (Jun 22, 2009)

> This is how in a simple way you can find out if it's a gamer you want to play with. Ask them if they have a Wii. If they say yes, get the f*** out of there.


His logic is.......


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

Has a point though when it comes to ports wii 9/10 times is the worst version.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 23, 2009)

SO i guess he doesn't consider himself an amateur.I wonder if he played Devil may cry 3. I hear people were crying over the difficulty of that game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 23, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> So i heard so i heard Shia Leboot called wii and amateur console.
> 
> Not sure that was a smart move.


I like this guy.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha wow. 



Megan fox says she likes the wii.I guess shia's calling her an amateur


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> haha wow.
> 
> Megan fox says she likes the wii.I guess shia's calling her an amateur



He probably thinks it's okay since she's a female gamer.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL can't picture Fox playing XBOX 360 much. Wii Active seems more her fit then Halo.


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

Megan Fox on the hula hoops game on Wii Fit


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

^Yeah...would be nice to get a video of that


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 29, 2009)

Swear I'm gonna get one of these things on my system as soon as I get a spare external I can format...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 29, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> SO i guess he doesn't consider himself an amateur.I wonder if he played Devil may cry 3. I hear people were crying over the difficulty of that game.



i beat that game with a guitar hero controller


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2009)

Akuma said:


> i beat that game with a guitar hero controller


You unlock super hard mode if you do it naked.

Not a smart move by Shia, or at least an ignorant one. Must not've played No More Heroes.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2009)

Shit, forgot today is the last day before Club Nintendo resets statuses... I gotta register like 10 games to get my platinum status for the free prize!!!


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't even know about that. I think I'll let my current surveys go for the next year...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2009)

Woo, I was cursing the fact that I had a bunch of JP nintendo games while my coin count was at 540.  I totally forgot my old DS games and I hit 600 for platinum just now.  I'll definitely save the rest for later. =)

Platinum prize, here I come!


----------



## Stroev (Jun 30, 2009)

I really don't know what exactly just happened, but it sounds good with Club Nintendo.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Roy (Jul 1, 2009)

What are the rewards anyway?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 1, 2009)

If you read what I just posted, they say they're still finalizing the details.

I'm curious to see what $400-$600 in Nintendo goods a year earns you...I don't expect much to be honest...


----------



## Roy (Jul 1, 2009)

It's probably a poster


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 6, 2009)

My Wii is better than yours:


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> My Wii is better than yours:


Well, shit. I'm jealous.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2009)

Final Destination... GRRRR....


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2009)

Ello!

Any news on MH for Wii??


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Final Destination... GRRRR....



It eats people.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol shitty SSBB textures.

What would make that even worse would be if it was Super Smash Bros Brawl: The Tourneyfag Edition.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2009)

Bleh, I want Wii Sports Resort already.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2009)

Did you play Grand slam tennis with the motion plus DS?

Also over 600,000 Motion plus attachments have been sold in Japan so far (360k of that was Wii sports resort).


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2009)

I bought that game day 1 with TW10.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Did you play Grand slam tennis with the motion plus DS?
> 
> Also over 600,000 Motion plus attachments have been sold in Japan so far (360k of that was Wii sports resort).




You should have a name change, seriously.

SuperSales_Goku


----------



## Cipher (Jul 7, 2009)

Shion said:
			
		

> Ello!
> 
> Any news on MH for Wii??



Monster Hunter 3?  There's a new trailer, which you may or may not have already seen.  The Japan release is August 1st, and no word on anywhere else.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2009)

^ Capcom proves once again that it is possible to obtain high level detail on a Nintendo system.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola everyone.
So obiously me having money is burning holes in pockets, so I was curious if anyone knew if these games were good to get?

Baroque and Rygar?
Or if there are other phoenomenal[sp] games that I should get? Of course if I dont have them already....
thanks


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> Hola everyone.
> So obiously me having money is burning holes in pockets, so I was curious if anyone knew if these games were good to get?
> 
> Baroque and Rygar?
> ...



What games do you have?

And as for recommendations... don't get those.  Grab a M+, some Grand Slam Tennis and even the Conduit.  Solid games that are damn fun.

Oh yeah, a new Iwata Asks about Wii Sports Resort.

Link


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> What games do you have?
> 
> And as for recommendations... don't get those.  Grab a M+, some Grand Slam Tennis and even the Conduit.  Solid games that are damn fun.
> 
> ...



I was thinkin bout Conduit but wasn't sure.

Uhhh im outta state but I'll try to think....

SMG
NMH
SSBB
LOZ:TP
Metroid Prime3
Mario Kart
Naruto clash 1 and 2
Bleach{ugh}
DBZ:BT3
RE4
Wii sports
Wii Play
Fire emblem:RD
Rock band I and II
Tales of Symphoniaawn of New World
Wii Fit

and I think that is it...


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> I was thinkin bout Conduit but wasn't sure.
> 
> Uhhh im outta state but I'll try to think....
> 
> ...


This list right here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2009)

The Conduit , is a interesting game. The multi player is also a bit fun. If you are into FPS's then it is a must get title.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh there's multiplayer on Conduit? So I could try and murk my friends on it? lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes it does it has an online multi player component to it. Also supports Wii speak, for online chatting. Here is more info from wiki:



> *Multiplayer*
> 
> Multiplayer in The Conduit features 13 competitive multiplayer modes for online play, with seven different maps and 18 weapons to choose from.[25][26] Multiplayer modes include standard deathmatch and team-based modes.[15][20] In "Free for All" category modes, each player is independent and can attack any other player to score. In the "Marathon" mode, players must score as many kills as possible within a time limit. Other "Free for All" modes include "Three Strikes," which limits players to only three lives per match; "ASE Football," where the player who captures and holds the All-Seeing Eye device the longest wins; and "Bounty Hunter," which involves each player hunting a specific opposing player and receiving penalties if the wrong player is targeted. Team-based modes, under the "Team Reaper" category, focus on cooperation between players to achieve a specified goal. "Marathon" can be played with teams in "Team Reaper," and a "shared-stock" option can be activated which forces the players in each team to draw from one limited pool of lives. "Team Objective" is a capture the flag-like mode where each team must find and capture an ASE more times than the opposing team to win.[26]
> 
> The online multiplayer supports up to 12 players simultaneously,[27] although a player capacity of 16 was originally planned.[11][28] When seeking an online match, the player can choose playlists with randomly-selected players from locally or around the world, or with players who have exchanged friend codes. Maps for the multiplayer are taken from places seen in the campaign, but are redesigned to better suit the different multiplayer modes.[29] Voice chat for the online multiplayer is included through implementation of the Wii Speak peripheral, and is available only between players who are on the same team. The Conduit was the first third-party Wii game to use the accessory.[14][16] While in a Free for All match, players are only be able to hear the six other players closest to them on a level. The developer stated that the decision was made in order to cut down on the substantial amount of noise created by 12 players speaking at once.[26]


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2009)

Ah thank you mucho, but Im still a bit confused I guess.

Is it only multi for online? or can I do it with my friends offline? and if not, can I fight with my friends online?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2009)

It is online only. So yes you can fight with your friends online but not offline.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2009)

Well dang//
Alright, thanks for the help SSJ3 
any more suggestions?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2009)

Motion plus and grand slam tennis are good candidates. Wii sports resort when it comes out as well. However you should check out Wii ware and the VC, I heard that there are some great games on there to play.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 7, 2009)

Only get Twilight Princess if you have a lot of time on your hands.  I dunno about the rest of you but that game burns me out, it's not like SMG where you can play it for 10 minutes and get something done, no I always end up spending like 2 freaking hours when I turn that game on.  I only play it like once a week lol.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2009)

Btw that list I put up is the games I already have 
DS asked for which games I had.
I still havn't beaten TP 

and yeh SSJ3,I've gotten World of Goo and some old games like Mario and LOZ:MM


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> What would make that even worse would be if it was Super Smash Bros Brawl: The Tourneyfag Edition.



You mean Brawl+?

I'm running Balanced Brawl, which I'm actually impressed with. Just makes some agreeable changes to characters, hardly even notice but makes some unplayable characters much more fun. None of that ghey tourneyfag shit in Brawl+, like OMG NOEZ WE MUST HAZ WAVEDASHING and crap...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2009)

But really..balance? In a party game?

I hope someone hacks Mario Kart to disable the use Blue Shells soon.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2009)

I ended up getting lost kingdoms II for the GC, and Baroque and Conduit[Special edition] for the Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2009)

Hows conduit? I hear it sucks from most people.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2009)

Nah man, it's pretty fun.  Multi is where it's at.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> You mean Brawl+?
> 
> I'm running Balanced Brawl, which I'm actually impressed with. Just makes some agreeable changes to characters, hardly even notice but makes some unplayable characters much more fun. None of that ghey tourneyfag shit in Brawl+, like OMG NOEZ WE MUST HAZ WAVEDASHING and crap...



You idiot, Brawl+ never intended to include wavedashing or emulate melee, brawl+ is essentially brawl with faster gameplay and balance, usually the ones that want wavedashing are instantly told to shut the fuck up and go play melee.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2009)

I havn't gotten the chance to play Conduit yet but I'm gonna play it tonight and test it out


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2009)

Some kids got it, while I was searching for the sequel to Golden Sun. 

No luck, so I emu'd it. It's not as fun on the computer.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 8, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> I havn't gotten the chance to play Conduit yet but I'm gonna play it tonight and test it out



Ya I am curious about this. Let me (and of course others) know how they do the online mode and what not. Like is it simliar to smash brothers in terms of inviting friends ? or something different?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 8, 2009)

It uses a system that negates friends codes nearly altogether.  You can basically add people you've met within games into your list without having to input their friend codes.  Basically, it's what Ninty should've done right from the get go.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 8, 2009)

Does anyone have excitebots? is it worth playing? Wondering whether I should get a new game.


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2009)

lol, like in Tomb Raider.

What is most annoying is that the content is already there but you can't get to it even if you pay for it.  Not like the game isn't finished.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 14, 2009)

Shit! I can't decide!


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn. I want that hat


----------



## Cochise (Jul 14, 2009)

I would take the hat. I have always wanted to run around in a Mario hat and jump on turtles.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

Cochise said:


> I would take the hat. I have always wanted to run around in a Mario hat and jump on turtles.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

Get the hat!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> Hola everyone.
> So obiously me having money is burning holes in pockets, so I was curious if anyone knew if these games were good to get?
> 
> Baroque and Rygar?
> ...


 Don't get Baroque unless you like really simple dungeon crawling.

You just dungeon crawl and collect shitty items. I think once you leave your items reset, too, but you can save a couple. There isn't enough depth to the item collection to suit my tastes. P


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 17, 2009)

I would like suggestions for a good game on the DS. I've played & completed Pokemon Diamond/ platinum , Digmon world Dusk (haven't finish because it's boring and not like Pokemon as I hoped) Final fantasy rings of fate and revenant wings (which I've given up on)  and a bunch of yu gi oh games that hasn't held my interest.


I would like someone to recommend a guy that grab my attention span like Pokemon D/P did, I've looked at website done google searches for "top ds games" but no luck so far


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I would like suggestions for a good game on the DS. I've played & completed Pokemon Diamond/ platinum , Digmon world Dusk (haven't finish because it's boring and not like Pokemon as I hoped) Final fantasy rings of fate and revenant wings (which I've given up on)  and a bunch of yu gi oh games that hasn't held my interest.
> 
> 
> I would like someone to recommend a guy that grab my attention span like Pokemon D/P did, I've looked at website done google searches for "top ds games" but no luck so far



Have you tried _Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass_? It's not that long but it is very good. I would also suggest _Disgaea DS_ and _Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords_. Both games can go on for a while, especially _Disgaea_, and they had me caught up for such a long time. _Disgaea_ is a Strategy RPG and _Puzzle Quest_ is obviously a puzzle game 

You can also go for _Advance Wars: Dual Strike_.

These are just off the top of my head. Are there any genres in particular you want to try out?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Have you tried _Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass_? It's not that long but it is very good. I would also suggest _Disgaea DS_ and _Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords_. Both games can go on for a while, especially _Disgaea_, and they had me caught up for such a long time. _Disgaea_ is a Strategy RPG and _Puzzle Quest_ is obviously a puzzle game
> 
> You can also go for _Advance Wars: Dual Strike_.
> 
> These are just off the top of my head. Are there any genres in particular you want to try out?



Why would you want Dual Strike when Days of Ruin is so much better?

The World Ends With You is a really good game too. 

Rhythm Heaven is a weird, but very very fun game as well.


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Why would you want Dual Strike when Days of Ruin is so much better?
> 
> The World Ends With You is a really good game too.
> 
> Rhythm Heaven is a weird, but very very fun game as well.


That's right. Try _Days of Ruin_ instead. If you like that, you can move onto _Dual Strike_ if you want more.

I really didn't like _TWEWY_. I can see why people would like it, but it's a love it or hate it kind of game, IMO.
_
Rhythm Heaven_ is very cool.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's right. Try _Days of Ruin_ instead. If you like that, you can move onto _Dual Strike_ if you want more.
> 
> I really didn't like _TWEWY_. I can see why people would like it, but it's a love it or hate it kind of game, IMO.
> _
> Rhythm Heaven_ is very cool.



True with TWEWY.

I played it and liked it alot.

My bro played it and hated every single thing about it.

If those games don't suit your taste, try Ninja Gaiden DS, Jump Ultimate Stars, Castlevania Order of Ecclesia.


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> True with TWEWY.
> 
> I played it and liked it alot.
> 
> ...




JUS is annoying me because all I need is the english translation patch and the site that was offering it is closed for some reason  Love that game, though.

I haven't liked any of the DS Castlevania's. I guess the SNES era set my hopes too high.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> JUS is annoying me because all I need is the english translation patch and the site that was offering it is closed for some reason  Love that game, though.
> 
> I haven't liked any of the DS Castlevania's. I guess the SNES era set my hopes too high.



I don't need any patch for JUS.

I already beat the game 100%.

The only castlevania that i know would be good for ds would be symphony of the night.

But I bet it will never come out for it.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jul 17, 2009)

I am correct in saying that Wii Menu V4.1 was released to fix a bug pertaining to WS Resort? I know it was to fix some bug; that much was obvious from the quick release time and "behind-the-scenes" fixes mentioned.

And I would *not* reccommend buying The Conduit. It's mediocre in every was except for the controls (which I admit are flawless). The story is predictable, and the environments are pretty but bland and 90% undestroyable. The story mode is also quite short and rather easy. I have no complaints about the online functionality, however.

Rent it or play it if someone you know has it, but CoD:Waw is superior and there are other, better ways to spend your Wii money.


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

I've heard people say that _The Conduit_ is a great shooter for the Wii but doesn't really stand out when you compare it to the other consoles or the PC. For Wii-only owners it's supposed to be a good choice.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jul 17, 2009)

IMO that's the low-standards approach; people who say that are usually into all the generic PS3/X360 FPS's and so call The Conduit great for the Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

It is sad to see the conduit get under 90k sales in America ( got 71k). The game is good, I mean its not the best thing ever but you have to have certain acceptance levels to certain video games. I would stil put Metriod Prime 3 above Conduit though. However, the multi player is  good.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, maybe the strongly hinted-at sequel will be an improvement. The multiplayer is pretty fun; I agree.

I say it's not even in the same league as MP3C, Metroid fanboy that I am 
But they aren't really the same kind of FPS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

ACtually some people would kill us for calling Metriod a FPS when its actually a FPA


----------



## Cipher (Jul 17, 2009)

I rather like The Conduit.  Yes, it's underwhelming but what's there is solid.  It's problem is that there's so little there.  I really hope there's a sequel that can build on it.

Of course, this is coming from someone who's not at all big on FPSs.  I'm more of an RPG guy.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 17, 2009)

pfft... is Baccano really that good to make a set out of? I'm on ep 6...been stuck there for almost a year and I dunno if I wanna waste my time for the rest of them.


----------



## Cipher (Jul 17, 2009)

Baccano is only good for those who have a refined enough intellect to appreciate it. 

And it gets better at around episode 7 because it starts explaining stuff.  I was actually in the same boat as you.  I only got to about episode 4, took a year long break, and then watched the whole thing.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2009)

Any of you guys have that motion plus shit, yet?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Any of you guys have that motion plus shit, yet?



How dare you.  And yeah, I've had it for awhile now.  Works wonderfully in Tiger Woods 10 and Grand Slam Tennis.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2009)

Roughly 400 motion pluses sold in the states and close (if not by now) over 1 million in Japan. So far so good imo, this means more games will be using it if the selling rate is high. PIcture if it sells 22 million like Wii play?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder if Motion Plus will be for the new Zelda as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2009)

Most likely^^^

Nintendo is going to milk it as much as humanly possible.


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

Survivor said:


> I wonder if Motion Plus will be for the new Zelda as well.



Almost definitely as Miyamoto directly referred to his desire to implement it.


I've been using it with the latest Tiger Woods game and it is a total riot with other players. The most sensitive control setting is a real bitch, but putting the time in has been rewarding, the ball control is far greater.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 20, 2009)

*Dragonball Revenge of Piccolo Wii*

Video of stage 1-1 with comments.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8EO2KEi9TU [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2009)

^Game looks like alot of fun


----------



## Stroev (Jul 20, 2009)

Seems like Smash Bros.' adventure modes, which I honestly liked.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 20, 2009)

That DB game reminds me of Dragon Ball Adventre for the GBA. it was simple yet very addictive and fun.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 20, 2009)

Seems a bit slow paced for me.

Damn those Japanese and their patience.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 20, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Seems a bit slow paced for me.
> 
> Damn those Japanese and their patience.



ninja gaiden meets DB?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 20, 2009)

*Versus Mode*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amIYuRYiKyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 20, 2009)

Why is it lagging?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 20, 2009)

TheWon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amIYuRYiKyk



Meh. Sooooo slow.

I wantz Tenkaichi 4!



MechaTC said:


> Ninja Gaiden meets DB?



Do it!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2009)

Tenkachi 4 on 360/ps3.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol fatty, your reviews with that new group aren't credible, at all


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> Lol fatty, your reviews with that new group aren't credible, at all



Why? Did one of them badmouth MGS or RE?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually no.

When half the review consists of the words "fucking sucks", it kinda turns people off.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jul 22, 2009)

Toua said:


> Actually no.
> 
> When half the review consists of the words "fucking sucks", it kinda turns people off.



Most Internet reviews, then. 

Is it pathetic that I'm going to buy the Metroid Prime Trilogy even though I own and have cleared all three games already?


----------



## Memos (Jul 22, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Most Internet reviews, then.
> 
> Is it pathetic that I'm going to buy the Metroid Prime Trilogy even though I own and have cleared all three games already?



Is it for the Wii-mote support or because you want it in a set?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jul 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is it for the Wii-mote support or because you want it in a set?



Wii remote support. Wanting it in a set is a little much, even for me.


----------



## Memos (Jul 22, 2009)

I only have _Metroid Prime_ on the Gamecube so I may get the set as well.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2009)

I just bought Wii Sports Resort

I played barely half an hour and I already love the Motion +


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jul 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I only have _Metroid Prime_ on the Gamecube so I may get the set as well.


It's worth it just for MP3C, although I'm guessing the first two will be about as good if the controls are similar (or even...identical *drools*).


Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I just bought Wii Sports Resort
> 
> I played barely half an hour and I already love the Motion +


Want.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 22, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I just bought Wii Sports Resort
> 
> I played barely half an hour and I already love the Motion +



Do you have the JP version or did you somehow get the NA version?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Do you have the JP version or did you somehow get the NA version?



I have the spanish PAL version


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jul 22, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I have the spanish PAL version



Wait, Spain gets WSR before NA does? What.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 22, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I have the spanish PAL version



Hm. When did that come out? I haven't paid attention to the EU release date.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2009)

It was planned to came out next friday but usually you have it a couple of days before, as you can see.


----------



## AzureJericho (Jul 24, 2009)

So anyone else pumped for the new Zelda or wanting a Pilotwings, Wave Race or Star Fox after trying out Wii Sports Resort? Seriously, I went to that Wuhu Island event in Times Square today and tried then game, then kicked myself for not having the money to buy it then and there. It's that good.

Also, hello everyone, fist post in this thread and all that.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jul 24, 2009)

^Hi.

I'm actually not holding my breath for the Zelda game, recalling how mediocre TP was. Last game we were supposed to assume it would be revolutionary because Link could turn into a wolf, this game we're supposed to assume the same because Link has a character for a sword.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 27, 2009)

Wii Sports Resort is pretty fun. Mainly if you're pwning up on those around you. It's nice to have something that'll replace Wii Sports, yet still be fun to play when you're asked to join in... after you've played it out.

Still getting the hang of some of the games, but Sword Fighting is fun as well as quite a few of the others.


----------



## Memos (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the DS Zelda game more so than the Wii Zelda game only because I know the great gameplay formula from Phantom Hourglass. I loved Twilight Princess, though, and i'm sure this next one will be great, also.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2009)

Gonna pick up my copy of Wii Sports Resort today after work.  Woulda picked it up yesterday, but I was stuck in traffic for the longest after leaving Comic-con.  Plus I need a break from the Triple after that weekend. xD


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a jaded gamer.

I don't look forward to anything anymore.

Except Scribblenauts.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2009)

^ Ninty fanboy get burned out?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> ^Hi.
> 
> I'm actually not holding my breath for the Zelda game, recalling how mediocre TP was. Last game we were supposed to assume it would be revolutionary because Link could turn into a wolf, this game we're supposed to assume the same because Link has a character for a sword.


Yeah and Ocarina of Time was mediocre since it was revolutionary with Link using time travel and other great devices. Wait a minute...

Between new Wii games like S&P2, Other M, Zelda, and Tales of Graces, I'm going to need to work over time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2009)

Found out my MH3 Tri and my black Wii peripherals are coming in tomorrow.  Once you go black...


----------



## Memos (Jul 30, 2009)

It really hurts?....


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 31, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Found out my MH3 Tri and my black Wii peripherals are coming in tomorrow.  *Once you go black... *



If it's a Wii, you CAN come back.

Trust me...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2009)

Picked this up on my lunch break today...



A Kuro Wiimote, Nunchuck, and MH3 Tri with Kuro CC Pro.  And some good 'ol Albertos.  

I took a peek at the black plastic of the Wii-mote and holy shit is it the shiniest and cleanest looking black I've seen in a video game peripheral.  This stuff is quality.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2009)

Tell me how MH3 plays. I am considering buying it when it comes to the states.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Uh... the CC Pro is so good I had to get another one immediately._


----------



## TheWon (Aug 1, 2009)

You Lucky Bitch! Man I don't want to buy a 4th Wii, but the Black is calling me like crack!
It be calling me! What's up Shion?!


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _Uh... the CC Pro is so good I had to get another one immediately._


But yous till have to plug this thing into the Wiimote right?

How good is it compared to the Classic Controller?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2009)

Fable said:


> How good is it compared to the Classic Controller?



10x better.  D-pad is still kinda wonky, but other than that it's all good.

Dog868cow

I did some full impressions here.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 1, 2009)

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 1, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _Uh... the CC Pro is so good I had to get another one immediately._



Fellow macbook pro owner... i salute you. :thumb 

Actually that controller is on the way.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 2, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ Ninty fanboy get burned out?



My Xbox 360 and Wii shelves are in perfect balance ya know...

Naw, it just seems like _nothing_ games-wise can get me excited these days liek they used to... :/


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 2, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> My Xbox 360 and Wii shelves are in perfect balance ya know...
> 
> Naw, it just seems like *nothing games-wise can get me excited these days liek they used to... :/*



You got that fucking right.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Aug 2, 2009)

Heyy DK, is the new wii controller greater in comfort than the gamecube controller ?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2009)

It's about pretty even.  Like I mentioned before, the CC Pro is probably one of the best "standard" controllers out there now.  If anything, it's like holding two nunchuks at once.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 3, 2009)

It's like holding a nice firm Breast, and I don't mean KFC!


----------



## AzureJericho (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh hey another GAF member. I remember reading that impressions thread you made a bit earlier Donkey Show. I knew that bag of Alberto's looked familiar.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 6, 2009)

Is there a WarioWare out in Japan that lets you make custom games?

YouTube is full of weird WarioWare ero games... O_o


----------



## Stroev (Aug 8, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> What game for the DS should I play? I've played Dragon Quest (the one with the little boy whose father dies and has to do something etc.) and Final Fantasy IV. I've played Pokemon too much. Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon I've played too. I'm playing Valkyrie Profile, but it seems boring in the beginning.


In terms of RPGs, I'd wait for the new Mario and Luigi game, or get Final Fantasy Tactis A2/Crystal Chronicles.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 8, 2009)

The World Ends With You.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 13, 2009)

What about a Simulation RPG? Say DS did you get this? I did and I can't stop playing it. Got to love those dam Gundams!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x2DWbfDap8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate the SD license so much.

That game would be ZOMG PURE MEGA UBER BADASSERY if it wasnt chibi...


----------



## Vish (Aug 21, 2009)

I want a Clannad game for Wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2009)

What is Clannad?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2009)

I want a Smash Brothers DS but unless Nintendo gets off their asses there won't be.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2009)

There was never GONNA be...^


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2009)

Smash seems like a one per console game.


----------



## Vish (Aug 22, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> What is Clannad?



An anime/manga based on a visual novel game for 360, PSP, PS2 and PC.

But if they ever do make a Clannad game for Wii, then it should be a simulation RPG and not a Visual novel. :ho


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 22, 2009)

Zoro Asakura said:


> An anime/manga based on a visual novel game for 360, PSP, PS2 and PC.



Yup.

The game came out first following with movie and then the series(Original and ~After Story~).


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2009)

You guys recommend any good adventure, action games for Wii?

The only good one that I have played is Zelda TP....

I'm lookin towards No More Heroes, but there is gonna be a #2, so might as well wait for the #2 and not waste money on the first.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 23, 2009)

Absolutely not.

Get NMH1. You have to beat it before playing #2.

The ending is a total ZOMGWTFLOLBBQ and NMHS continues after that so...


It's what, $20? Or just rent it. This is why I have a hacked Wii Gamefly...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

Wait... what did you do to your Wii?

I really wanna hack mine, but i'm kinda lost when it gets to shit like that.

Any tips?

Well, ima go to gamestop today and pick up a copy.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 24, 2009)

Got this matching white-with-a-blue-light USB hard drive dock from TigerDirect, shoved an old 160GB SATA drive I had lying around in it, and ripped all my Wii games to it (right from the console, took me one whole night). 

Now I just turn it on with my Wii and go to the USB loader channel and get a nice coverflow view of all my games...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2009)

K, so I got NMH today and am now on the 8th assassin.

I like the blood, so far.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2009)

Gah I remembered that I have to pick up NMH1 sometime soon, though Metroid Trilogy is something I've been saving for.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 29, 2009)

Believe it or not, this is the actual cover for this months Play Magazine. Very hentai-like.

Looks like semi-tentacle action.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't believe they can put that on store shelves...well it'll definitely grab attention. 

Also, 15% increase in buyers who don't realize it's a gaming magazine.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 30, 2009)

I usually go to bookstore to read magazines such as PLAY or EDGE. But I doubt they are even gonna put that magazine in shelves.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 30, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I usually go to bookstore to read magazines such as PLAY or EDGE. But I doubt they are even gonna put that magazine in shelves.



Of course they will, I've seen similar stuff on the covers of art magazines.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

Wii Resorts is hella fun. But gets annoying when the champion sword dueler keeps beating you


----------



## txsfld (Aug 30, 2009)

so I beat cod waw, tenth lvl 65

I'm excited for modern warfare wii

as for ds, scribblenauts is going to awesome


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Believe it or not, this is the actual cover for this months Play Magazine. Very hentai-like.
> 
> Looks like semi-tentacle action.



Dude, this cover is fucking amazing...


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 31, 2009)

CHUN LI THIGHS


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2009)

Wait... when does this game come out again?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2009)

Black Wiimotes, Nunchuks, and M+s are coming to America later on this holiday season.


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Wait... when does this game come out again?



Sep 8        .


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 1, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Black Wiimotes, Nunchuks, and M+s are coming to America later on this holiday season.



Well duh, it was obvious that would be Nintendo's "counter" to rival price drops...

Sexy though:


Also...DS Okami!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2009)

Ima end up romming the Okami DS and playing it.

The first Okami was really good. 

No reason for this new one to suck.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Well duh, it was obvious that would be Nintendo's "counter" to rival price drops...
> 
> Sexy though:
> 
> ...



SO why not bring the black console as well? Seriously, Who is making these decisions over in japan?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 2, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> SO why not bring the black console as well?



I'm sure they are. They're just holding off on announcing the black bundle for a "big reveal".

I just want my classic controller pro's damnit!


----------



## stardust (Sep 2, 2009)

About that infamous cover, the surprise of seeing this cover on a mainstream publication is secondary to the surprise that neither Play nor Ignition Entertainment, Muramasa's publisher, specifically commissioned it. Play asked developer Vanillaware for exclusive cover art for Muramasa, and the above is what Vanillaware and its founder, George Kamitani, provided.

[x]


----------



## El Torero (Sep 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZBl1exL-Ic[/YOUTUBE]

FUCK YES NEW LAYTON GAME


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 14, 2009)

GTG CAMP GAMESTOP

SCCCCCCCRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIBBBBBBBLLLLLLLEEEEEEEENNNNNNAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUTTTTTTSSSSSS


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2009)

Amazon shipped my copy today.  Yay!


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 14, 2009)

They better fucking have it at my shop tomorrow D:

along with my rooster hat of course


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2009)

this thread


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

I bet this will mean the Wii will start selling a lot.....


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll buy one with MH3 when it hits sub $100.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I'll buy one with MH3 when it hits sub $100.





So the great beast retaliates!  Shots fired!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 15, 2009)

Been playing all day, in my rooster hat of course! I was the first in line. 

As expected, shit controls like, well, shit, but is still fun as hell and has infinite replayability.

A must have.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2009)

I stopped playing my Wii.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

lol Keyboard cat  

Well, I just don't think the Wii is value at the prices they are shipping it, I'll just be using it as a gamecube anyway + Wii classic controlled games.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 16, 2009)

If you feed keyboard cat to a trex, it makes him happy and he'll let you ride him.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2009)

If you fight God, you go to hell


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 16, 2009)

Wii + Muramasa will cost me $246.98.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 16, 2009)

"NeoGAF" is very helpful. 

"Post two seventeen" is epic. 

"Longcat" and his nemesis are invincible.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a lot harder than I thought it would be to master some of the levels. Not as open ended as I'd hoped in the puzzle levels, but what can you do? It would be really hard to make it really, really open ended.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 16, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> It's a lot harder than I thought it would be to master some of the levels. Not as open ended as I'd hoped in the puzzle levels, but what can you do? It would be really hard to make it really, really open ended.



Yeah, I think some are bound to be disappointed. As great as the game might be (haven't played it) there was just so much hype.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 16, 2009)

The controls are ass, but you do adjust to them. Honestly that's the one thing keeping this game from a 9.0+ score.

Anytime I feel like disappointment is setting in though I find I'm just being limited by my own imagination.

I think they messed up in the scoring system. It encourages efficiency over creativity...


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm torn between NMH and Scribblenauts now.

;_;


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends if you want an action game or a puzzle game. Both are great games.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2009)

It'll be too long to wait on Christmas money to lean on, and patience is not my friend. Looking at vids, might get 'Nauts for epic battles.

Also looking forward to getting Metroid Prime Trilogy, personally.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2009)

Epic battles in Scribblenauts? wut? 

Metroid Trilogy is a great choice.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 16, 2009)

Memos said:


> wut?



Which reminds me. "lol wut" is hilarious.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 23, 2009)

You people are mostly trustworthy is the Wii price cut I'm hearing on gaf for real?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Memos (Sep 23, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You people are mostly trustworthy is the Wii price cut I'm hearing on gaf for real?



Yes. There is a price cut coming up.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 23, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You people are mostly trustworthy is the Wii price cut I'm hearing on gaf for real?



Yup, just confirmed by Nintendo:

Link removed

Wii at $199.99 Beginning Sept. 27


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2009)

The Wii's penis just grew another two inches.


----------



## Slips (Sep 24, 2009)

Someone tell me some decent DS games 

I gots me a dsi the other week and have only one game Pokemon Platty which is Ugh. I dont like fucking pokemon 

Need a decent mix of Rpg's for myself and a few decent puzzle games as my mother seems to steal it a lot.

Scribblenuts aint out yet before you start


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone willing to sell a Wii for $99?


----------



## FFLN (Sep 24, 2009)

Slips said:


> Someone tell me some decent DS games
> 
> I gots me a dsi the other week and have only one game Pokemon Platty which is Ugh. I dont like fucking pokemon
> 
> ...



Chrono Trigger? Animal Crossing? The World Ends with You? Final Fantasy Tactics A2? Take a look at IGN for more RPGs.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_-biN0vOGA[/YOUTUBE]

NINOKUNI FTW

Level 5 + Studio Ghimli = WIN


----------



## Roy (Sep 25, 2009)

Slips said:


> Someone tell me some decent DS games
> 
> I gots me a dsi the other week and have only one game Pokemon Platty which is Ugh. I dont like fucking pokemon
> 
> ...



How about that new Mario and Luigi RPG? I hear it's great.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> How about that new Mario and Luigi RPG? I hear it's great.



As always, it is great if you like a pretty laid back rpg. like me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2009)

So... Epic Mickey exclusive to the Wii eh?


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> So... Epic Mickey exclusive to the Wii eh?



Okami-like paintbrush weapon?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2009)

It would be pretty cool to get a dark-themed Darkwing Duck. Not really interested in Mickey though.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 5, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> So... Epic Mickey exclusive to the Wii eh?



 Can't wait.

I hope the end result is not just waggle painting though.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 6, 2009)

That Mickey game looks...interesting.

I'm playing through OoT for the 4th time. Haven't played it in a good 2 years. I was trying to do a no-death play through, but I ended up dying once in the Shadow temple. Oh well, on to the Spirit Temple. Gonna play through WW again after this.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 6, 2009)

I gleed IRL when Epic Mickey was confirmed. 

Also hope there's some more news on the new Zelda soon.


----------



## Roy (Oct 6, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> So... Epic Mickey exclusive to the Wii eh?


The art work is awesome


Memos said:


> Okami-like paintbrush weapon?



Thats what I was thinking, hope its not too much like Okami.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 7, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa, this game is Wii-clusive? Hoooooooooooly...


----------



## Roy (Oct 7, 2009)

Is this the first sign of KH3 coming to the Wii? :000000


----------



## MueTai (Oct 13, 2009)

With my recent purchase of RE4 I've completed my Wii must-have list:

*Platform*
- Super Mario Galaxy
*Action/Adventure*
- Okami
- Zelda Twilight Princess
*FPS*
- Metroid Prime 3
- Resident Evil 4
*Fighting*
- Super Smash Bros. Brawl

The only great game that I feel I'm missing is _No More Heroes_, so that'll be my next one.  After that, I dunno.  Little King's Story?  Muramusa?  Zack & Wiki?  Boom Blox? Shit, those were the best ones I could find and I'm not particularly thrilled about any of them (LKS maybe being the exception, as I'm waiting to hear more about it).

The future does see some possibilities though:

- Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars
- Red Steel 2
- No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle
- Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers
- Arc Rise Fantasia
- Epic Mickey
- Monster Hunter Tri
- Super Mario Galaxy 2
- Metroid: Other M
- Sin & Punishment 2
- Zelda Wii

I guess I shouldn't complain too much, as some of the Wii games I have are up there with my all-time favorites.  Still, it gets depressing when I'm browsing online and can't find that many games I want to get (that are out right now).


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2009)

Wasn't MH3 supposed to come out a while ago??


----------



## Cipher (Oct 13, 2009)

It came out a while ago in Japan, but the NA release date has always been Spring 2010.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 14, 2009)

A new DS is coming out soon, right?

I don't understand what this new chip is but..It sounds neat.

So, it's an actual DS, right?

Not another remake? So, if the DS is the Game Boy, the DS Lite is the Pocket and the DSi is the Light, then this must be the Color?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2009)

Got grudge coming to me from gamefly, hell it looks fun


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 14, 2009)

Hype said:


> Someone tell me some decent DS games
> 
> I gots me a dsi the other week and have only one game Pokemon Platty which is Ugh. I dont like fucking pokemon
> 
> Need a decent mix of Rpg's for myself and a few decent puzzle games as my mother seems to steal it a lot.



How dare you not adore Pokemon with every cell in your body 

Joking. Pokemon Platinum, right?
Why did you put the game then?  

*cough* I'm a RPG addict, and a DS fanatic. I have a lot of RPGS on my wishlist, I'll tell you some.

Puzzle De Harvest Moon (puzzle game). 
Summon Night: Twin Age. 
Luminous Arc 2.
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor.
Avalon Code. 
Harvest Moon DS/Cute. 
Rune Factory 2. 
The World Ends With You. 
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass.
Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times.
The World Ends With You.
Suikoden Tierkreis.
Mario & Luigi: Partners In Time.

I'm more of a Wii RPG fan, and I don't have a big DS wishlist. Sorry.    
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, The World Ends With You is so good it _deserves_ to be mentioned twice in that list.



Chu-kun♥ said:


> *I'm more of a Wii RPG fan*, and I don't have a big DS wishlist. Sorry.



wat


----------



## txsfld (Oct 14, 2009)

so is it sad that I'm excited for a two-year-old port...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2009)

txsfld said:


> so is it sad that I'm excited for a two-year-old port...



No, it just means you're loyal and not a man-whore.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

*My Grudge Review - 
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHYHDlSmpuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My Grudge Review -
> *
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHYHDlSmpuY[/YOUTUBE]



I thought it was humorous how you went from calling the "grudge creature" a boy, to an it, to a girl, to a scary bitch. 

Good review though.

@ Question for anyone who can answer

This is right out of my ass kind of random, but is there a way to check on the internet if you have a Wii message?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2009)

roflz, nah


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh god...

Well, thanks anyway.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2009)

Chu-kun♥ said:


> A  is coming out soon, right?
> 
> I don't understand what this new chip is but..It sounds neat.
> 
> ...



That's for the successor to the DS.  As for now, we have the DSi LL... The big ass DS for the older generation in Japan, Nov. 21.



The wine red color is way hot though.  They should have a pic with some Chardonnay right next to it.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 29, 2009)

Epic Mickey early stages, noice.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2009)

That actually doesn't look like a half assed attempt for a third party game. 

I like.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

Epic Mickey is actually gonna be pretty awesome. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2009)

Now that I finally beat MW2, it's time to hit up some Sin and Punishment.


----------



## Luxiano (Nov 20, 2009)

*GOTY Wii 2008/2009*

Let's enjoy together Ravi's incredible performance on wii music.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqxkgJkGnro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Occamy (Nov 20, 2009)

You're a wii hater,
wii don't need threads like yours,
BigN is Video Game, you just can't understand, evolution.
I have 3 consoles at home, so defend nobody !
what's wrong ? you're dad works with bill gates or in sony marketing ? 

Long life to da Wii !


----------



## Gnome (Nov 20, 2009)

Whether you love or hate the Wii. Wii music was a toy and a piece of shit.


----------



## Occamy (Nov 20, 2009)

@Troll On Fire: I agree , wii music is mierda, but it's not really a game , for some its more that a game , a new experience....

A new way of gamin' ..... don't need Crysis or Gears II graph , to feel fun ....

"New Super Mario Bros. Wii" is considered by some , as the best platform game ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2009)

Occamy said:


> You're a wii hater,
> wii don't need threads like yours,
> BigN is Video Game, you just can't understand, evolution.
> I have 3 consoles at home, so defend nobody !
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MKc_qkqFBU[/YOUTUBE]



Occamy said:


> "New Super Mario Bros. Wii" is considered by some , as the best platform game ...



Non canon opinions. There is nothing in that game that can compare with the genius that is Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 20, 2009)

Occamy said:


> @Troll On Fire: I agree , wii music is mierda, but it's not really a game , for some its more that a game , a new experience....
> 
> A new way of gamin' ..... don't need Crysis or Gears II graph , to feel fun ....
> 
> "New Super Mario Bros. Wii" is considered by some , as the best platform game ...



I don't see how this pertains to anything i said. You're being overly defensive and more of a Troll than I.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 20, 2009)

So I cuaght up on Epic Mickey news, plus Zelda news coming in E3 '10.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2009)

Occamy said:


> You're a wii hater,
> wii don't need threads like yours,
> BigN is Video Game, you just can't understand, evolution.
> I have 3 consoles at home, so defend nobody !
> ...



Dude. As one of the bigger Ninty fanboys around...

...you're an idiot.


----------



## Occamy (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok guys thx for answers , i was expectin' more from this forum, more constructive repliez !

My text was a provocation ------> Ure quick opinion 

Op. poll ^^

Now my personnal thinkin' : Used to love "Big.N products" untill N64 , which was not so bad (had a great time on some games especially M's Mask)
Gamecube .... mmmmm disillusioned person , most of the time
Wii .... charli chaplin?

Sorry for bad english.

Long life to good games and not Bill Stringer ,Howard Gates or Papi mario


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey, get Sin and Punishment 2 when it comes out or import it NAO!!!  Best fucking game on the Wii right up there with Galaxy.


----------



## MueTai (Nov 22, 2009)

^ I heard it's hard.  Is it a good kind of hard or would I just be frustrated if I picked it up (I never played the first one).

Actually while I'm at it, I was wondering the same thing about Ninja Gaiden Black.  It might be my next retro Xbox purchase but I don't like it when games are excessively unforgiving.  Although I heard NGB has some Ninja Dog setting that makes it easier, which caught my eye...


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

S&P2, Epic Mickey, and Wii Zelda are my most wanted.

NMH I'll get for Christmas, so I hope things go as well as I'd heard.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 22, 2009)

MueTai said:


> ^ I heard it's hard.  Is it a good kind of hard or would I just be frustrated if I picked it up (I never played the first one).
> 
> Actually while I'm at it, I was wondering the same thing about Ninja Gaiden Black.  It might be my next retro Xbox purchase but I don't like it when games are excessively unforgiving.  Although I heard NGB has some Ninja Dog setting that makes it easier, which caught my eye...



It's a challenging, but fucking awesome kinda hard.  Believe me, it's addictive.


----------



## MueTai (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm guessing that you're talking about S&P2?  Either way, that's good to hear.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2009)

Loving the new super mario bros wii, really great game. Still working on dead space extraction too but having a blast. Been playing wii alot lately, very fun at times.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Whether you love or hate the Wii. Wii music was a toy and a piece of shit.



Well all games are toys.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Well all games are toys.



But most games have a meaning to them...like: competing against others, Going for a high score, doing something challenging, Playing for a story.

Wii Music was more or less a noise machine.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2009)

MueTai said:


> I'm guessing that you're talking about S&P2?  Either way, that's good to hear.



It's a pretty intense game all the way through and it's amazing how the next sections continue to top the last one.  Some of the bosses are insane and fall true to Treasure's pedigree.  Best Wii game to use the Nunchuck + Wiimote combo, seriously.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 23, 2009)

Fuck guys.

I ran out of space on my hard drive for Wii games. There are too many good ones now. It fits about 50... :/

No seriously. :|

Edit: Deleted my old Naruto games since I got CNR3 and got rid of Nights. Just enough room now. Giving up on getting Monster Hunter to work, I guess I'll just wait 'til the US version...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2009)

MadWorld is $12 today on Newegg, Free Shipping.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> MadWorld is $12 today on Newegg, Free Shipping.


Hey losers who don't have it.

Buy this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone know how to play PAL games on NTSC wii? I want to play Disaster: Day of Crisis.


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 11, 2009)

Homebrew Channel and then boot it with geckos.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2009)

Or be l33t like me and play all your games off a USB hard drive.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 12, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Or be l33t like me and play all your games off a USB hard drive.


Well, obviously I can't be l33t like you because I have no idea how that works.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 17, 2009)

*the wii*

am planning to buy a wii, you guys know which are  the best wii games ?


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 17, 2009)

super smash brothers brawl.
Metroid prime 3: corruption
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.
Super mario galaxy.


----------



## Jay345 (Dec 17, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros Wii
Super Mario Galaxy
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Super Smash Bros Brawl
The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess
Muramasa The Demon Blade
Okami
No More Heroes
Madworld
Punchout
Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2009)

But I will go ahead an recommend Boom Blox Bash Party.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2009)

Madworld 
No more heroes


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2009)

Dead Space Extraction, punchout aswell.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 17, 2009)

So Extraction does the PS3 game, comic and animated film justice?


----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends on how you're going to be using the Wii.  Are you a single player looking to enjoy single player games, or are you buying it to host people coming over to play "party" style games? 

If the former, why the fuck are you buying a Wii?  
If the latter: Brawl is fun, Mario Party is always a blast, Mario Kart is great, any of the Wii sports/ect games can be entertaining for all ages, at least for a while, and I think the Wii supports Rock Band/Guitar Hero, etc.

Seriously, though, if you're looking for solo Wii play, the only three games I've ever played by myself on the Wii were Fire Emblem, Zelda, and the Wii Fit.  Fire Emblem is only good if you love tactic-type games (my favorite).  The Wii Zelda game wasn't really that strong of an entry for the franchise, in my opinion.  Wii Fit isn't as useful as regular exercise, but can be worth it for the record keeping as well as a motivation for working out.  

I suppose the Metroid games for the Gamecube were fun, so if the Wii Metroid game is similar, that one ought to be a solid entry as well.


----------



## The_Black_Rose (Dec 17, 2009)

Metroid prime 3
New super mario bros 
Mario galaxy
Naruto revolution 3 (gd game,if you like those type of games)

there all pretty decent but most of them are around $90 to around $100


----------



## Corruption (Dec 17, 2009)

It was already suggested, but I shall say it again.

No More Heroes


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> So Extraction does the PS3 game, comic and animated film justice?


Well, so long as you are aware it is an on rails experience with Wii visuals I have heard it is another great entry into the Dead Space universe.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 18, 2009)

I was planning to buy the Wii in January.  My question is.. after playing it for a while, do you still feel compelled to get all into it (for example, doing a real tennis swing while playing Wii Tennis) or do you cut corners and just flick your wrist while sitting in a beanbag chair eating Cheetohs?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 18, 2009)

well I always stand up playing with the wii...even if its unnecessary when I Play Resident Evil 4 I mimic Leon's walks or When I Play No More Heroes I try to mimic the wrestling moves xD .

but I don't use it too much my main game routine its sitting playing the PS3 and eating Doritos .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2009)

Mai Shiranui said:


> I was planning to buy the Wii in January.  My question is.. after playing it for a while, do you still feel compelled to get all into it (for example, doing a real tennis swing while playing Wii Tennis) or do you cut corners and just flick your wrist while sitting in a beanbag chair eating Cheetohs?



I just sit down.

I get irritated by those commercials where they would fucking run against a wall to play it

IF I play it

I shall be honest I havent touched my wii for over 8 months


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Dec 18, 2009)

My faves..

Radiant Dawn
Deadly Creatures
Godfather: Blackhand Edition
Raw vs Smackdown 2010
Dead Rising: Chop til' you drop

...now I want an Xbox360..


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

Sin and Punishment 2 y'all... seriously get it when it hits.  It's Treasure at its finest.

And apparently Crystal Chronicles is out already at Gamestop.  I'd grab it if it weren't for the import FF XIII I'm getting today.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2009)

I pulled that control out of my ass a long time ago...


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2009)

Getting NMH 1 for christmas, can't wait.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2009)

I just played Madworld.

My god.

Did not expect.

Red. THE ONLY COLOR WAS RED.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2010)

For people considering buying Tatsunoko vs. Capcom:


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm only spending money on a stick if I can get one that works on PC/360/Wii...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2010)

Darth said:


> I just played Madworld.
> 
> My god.
> 
> ...


White

Black

Red

with a tint of yellow.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 29, 2010)

The Wii could potentially have a strong line-up this year assuming Metroid: Other M, Mario Galaxy 2, and Zelda Wii all come out this year. Of course there's other games too like Arc Rise Fantasia, possibly Tales of Graces, and Sin & Punishment 2.

Edit: Official Metroid: Other M website is up. Nothing much is on it , but the music is nice.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2010)

I honestly hope Zelda Wii comes out.

Though due to TP and Smash Bros. I was expecting a long(yet hilarious) wait.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2010)

We'll get Mario Galaxy 2 an Metroid Other M. Zelda will be their big 2011 title I would think, even if they've hinted otherwise. I just can't believe they'd make the same mistake of blowing their whole wad again...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2010)

Masurao said:


> The Wii could potentially have a strong line-up this year assuming Metroid: Other M, Mario Galaxy 2, and Zelda Wii all come out this year. Of course there's other games too like Arc Rise Fantasia, possibly Tales of Graces, and Sin & Punishment 2.
> 
> Edit: Official Metroid: Other M website is up. Nothing much is on it , but the music is nice.



Don't forget Mistwalker's RPG "The Last Story"  and the Xenoblade RPG this year as well.  Yes... more Xeno RPGs!!!







Oh yes, and TvC-UaS and NMH2 are fucking quality.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 30, 2010)

Regardless, it's gonna be a good year.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2010)

I love this jab at Square. Not only the title art, but it's a freakin' synonym for god's sake!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Xenoblade art looks cool. :33


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2010)

Got me TvC. 

Good. Ass. Shit.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 30, 2010)

What's this?


> In his latest financial briefing, NCL president Satoru Iwata confirmed that both Super Mario Galaxy 2 and The Legend of Zelda for Wii will be on display at this year's E3 in June.  Still no word on what form either will be in at the show, but considering that Iwata also confirmed Super Mario Galaxy 2 would be launched this year, it's safe to assume press and industry attendees will get hands-on time with the title.  As for Zelda, if it indeed is due out by year's end as well, expect a playable demo to be present.





> Nintendo President Iwata had no shortage of surprise announcements this morning in his outline for the coming year. Among the many other major releases, Iwata announced that alongside the American release of Heart Gold and Soul Silver would be a brand new Pokemon title.
> 
> Spin off games are as common with Pokemon as they are with Kirby, so normally this would likely be another such title. However, the wording of press release seem to indicate that it would be another mainstream addition to the series. Featuring a new area, as well as brand new species of Pokemon. No specific release date was given, but you can expect it to sell millions upon release anyways.


Both from Zentendo, though Serebii has also been going on about things regarding the latter.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

*Does this topic include Nintendo 64?*


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 31, 2010)

lol, I don't think anyone objects to old-school Nintendo discussions here. 

Speaking of which, y'all should see my Wii. Spent the past two days going hacktastic on it. Oh man, it's amazing what you can fit on a 2GB sd card. 

Having an entire page of Megaman 1-7, 9, and X is the most win thing ever.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2010)

Megaman games are hard.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 31, 2010)

True, although some aren't as hard as we tend to remember.

MegaMan 2 is pretty easy. Although maybe that's just me because I've played through that game an absurd amount of times...


----------



## Gundam Meister (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello everybody this is my first time posting on this thread this a list of all the Wii games i have

Metroid Prime Trilogy 
Metroid Prime Corruption
Castlevania Judgment
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Bleach Shattered Blade
Naruto Clash Of Ninja Rvolution
Tales Of Symphonia Dawn Of The New World
Mortal Kombat Armagedon
Sonic Unleashed

and this are the Virtual Console games i have

Legend Of Zelda Ocarina Of Time
Sin and Punishment 
Super Metroid
Super Mario World
Yoshi Story


----------



## Corruption (Feb 1, 2010)

That list lacks No More Heroes.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2010)

It's missing the following.

- No More Heroes
- MadWorld
- Zack and Wiki
- No More Heroes 2
- Tatsunoko vs Capcom
- Castlevania: The Adventure Rebirth
- Contra Rebirth


----------



## Gundam Meister (Feb 1, 2010)

So who in this thread own Super Smash Bros Brawl so we can battle  online every now and then


----------



## Masurao (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think many people here play Brawl anymore.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup. Haven't touched Brawl in several months. I also haven't even played it online for for like a year and a half. lol


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2010)

Brawl online sucks, you guys can't see all my awesome texture hacks. 

Plus I like my Balanced Brawl.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 2, 2010)

None of the shops around me have NMH


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

Speaking of the Nintendo Wii, what DS games are out that's any good or coming soon?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 2, 2010)

Brawl + the concept of balance/implying it's a competent fighter = seizure through a window.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Megaman games are hard.



That's an understatement if I've ever seen one.



Masurao said:


> I don't think many people here play Brawl anymore.



We all play Tatsuneko Vs. Capcom now


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of the Nintendo Wii, what DS games are out that's any good or coming soon?


Ace Attorney Investigations.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Brawl + the concept of balance/implying it's a competent fighter = seizure through a window.



I still support Balanced Brawl. There's nothing wrong with getting rid of some of the obvious stuff (tripping, infinites, etc) and tweaking some of the obvious imbalances (Metaknight, Metaknight, Metaknight, etc).

Brawl+ fucks with game mechanics though. Fuck that noise. I don't know why those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't just play melee...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2010)

Apparently there's a Nintendo media summit tomorrow. Hope they show something good.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 23, 2010)

Brawl is far more balanced than Melee. Sure, the really top tier characters still exist, but most middle to low tiers have a chance as opposed to Melee where they'd be screwed.

I remember the last media summit being awesome (showed games like Xenoblade when it had its first name (Monado), Mario and Luigi 3, Endless Ocean 2, and other stuff), so hopefully this one is just as awesome.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2010)

Nintendo has enough first party stuff tucked away that they _could _blow everyone out of the water...then again they are kings of disappointment...


----------



## Stroev (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been hearing that Zelda Wii coming out this year may be realistic.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2010)

Apparently, Other M, and SMG2 are due out this summer between June, and August.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2010)

^Fucking win...man can this year fail at all? I mean really...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2010)

They've got Pikmin 3 and Kid Icarus tucked away in a corner somewhere too remember. Who knows when those will pop up...


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Apparently, Other M, and SMG2 are due out this summer between June, and August.



I was just about to post this lol. 

1. Fuck yes.
2. This is what seems to be Nintendo's problem. They release their triple A games so close to each other and then we're left with nothing after.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

^Most do that though. Sony releases heavy rain and god of war then nothing till September and up in terms of first party.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2010)

IGN Live Blog covering event.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Most do that though. Sony releases heavy rain and god of war then nothing till September and up in terms of first party.



But they have 3rd party support unlike the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

True. But that's not Nintendo's fault 

Oh yes sin and punishment june 7th!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome Nintendo. 

Monster Hunter Tri - April 20th
Prince of Perisa - May release
Mario Galaxy 2 - May 23rd
Sin and Punishment 2 -June 7th
Metroid Other M - June 27th


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2010)

So the event was for beginning '10. Guess E3 is the big event for holiday stuff.

March 14th: Pokemon Heart Gold/ Silver 
March 28th: DSiXL ($189.99) and WarioWare DIY (DSiWare/Wiiware)
April 20th: Monster Hunter Tri w/ Classic Controller Pro (WiiSpeak Compatible)
May 3rd: Picross 3D
May 23rd: Super Mario Galaxy 2 (featuring Yoshi!)
June 7th: Sin and Punishment 2
June 27th: Metroid Other M


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

Buying Sin/Mario/Metroid. Win on Nintendo's part.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2010)

I never expected Mario and Metroid in the FIRST part of the year. Wow. 

That means there is a small chance we could actually see Zelda at year's end. Although honestly I'd rather see that in 2011 and Kid Icarus and Pikmin 3 this year...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

I wouldn't mind zelda next year either simply cause I am really gonna be low on money thanks to the first half of this year


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2010)

Metroid, Mario, Last Story, and Monster Hunter. Looks like i might actually be playing my Wii soon.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Buying Sin/Mario/Metroid. Win on Nintendo's part.



You getting Monster Hunter Tri? 

I'm glad online is free, that turns a "maybe" into a definite purchase for me.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn, this is the first time in a LONG time where tons of good Nintendo games are coming out so close to each other.
So this first half of 2010 will end up bringing Tatsunoko VS. Capcom, No More Heroes 2, Endless Ocean 2, Monster Hunter Tri, Sin and Punishment 2, Super Mario Galaxy 2, and Metroid: The Other M. 
I love how this is essentially a fall line-up. Now if Nintendo releases Zelda Wii and perhaps a few other awesome games (Star Fox? F-Zero? Donkey Kong? Pikimin 3?) later this year, this year will beat 2007 as the best year for the Wii.

And Kid Icarus probably doesn't exist. IGN started that bullshit rumor, and for the past two years have been saying it'd premiere at E3.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> So this first half of 2010 will end up bringing Tatsunoko VS. Capcom, No More Heroes 2, *Endless Ocean 2*, Monster Hunter Tri, Sin and Punishment 2, Super Mario Galaxy 2, and Metroid: The Other M.


One of these things is not like the others...



CodyEatsComets said:


> And Kid Icarus probably doesn't exist. IGN started that bullshit rumor, and for the past two years have been saying it'd premiere at E3.


Casa was very clear on multiple podcasts that it's floating around somewhere. The idea that a big name journalist or company would _blatantly lie_ about something like that is _completely utterly retarded_.

That said, there's nothing to say the game didn't get cancelled or how long it's dev cycle is. The only way it never existed is that one of their inside contacts totally trolled them.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 24, 2010)

Casa also Halo DS was in development at a time.
How come Nintendo hasn't even bothered to say, "Yes, we're making a Kid Icarus." Hell, they've said that about Pikmin 3 and the new Zelda. 
He's a damn liar, what about just before E3 2008 where he said, "Oh my god, Nintendo is going to show off so many amazing games." Hm, Wii Music and Animal Crossing City Folk. 
And Endless Ocean was a good game, but the series definitely isn't for the average video gamer looking for explosions and egregious language.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Casa also Halo DS was in development at a time.


BECAUSE IT WAS.  He submitted multiple quotes and other evidence, he eventually posted the whole story. Seriously, you'd have to be a fucking retard to think he spent all the time and money making all that shit up.

IGN even acknowledges it with  explaining everything.



CodyEatsComets said:


> How come Nintendo hasn't even bothered to say, "Yes, we're making a Kid Icarus."


There are a thousand different possibilities. It's a stupid question that has no answer, only speculation.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2010)

Great job, Nintendo.

I love how Sin & Punishment 2 is sent out to die almost instantly.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 24, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Great job, Nintendo.
> 
> I love how Sin & Punishment 2 is sent out to die almost instantly.



It was released months ago in Japan and has sold decently.
Be happy the VC version actually sold enough to warrant a sequel.
@I think you misunderstood. He acted like it was a cancelled game when in reality it was a fan game that was pitched by Bungie to Microsoft. So he did lie.
And Nintendo usually at least announces a game with a statement, especially if it's something that IGN has stated they've gotten information that it's been in development. In addition, no other gaming site or magazine ever mentioned this game. Why would IGN have exclusive access, especially to a Nintendo game?

Using personal insults is quite rude.


----------



## Mort (Feb 24, 2010)

I seriously can't wait.  This might just be the Wii's best year for gamers.  The line up this year is insane.


----------



## Woob 1010 (Feb 24, 2010)

I came.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

Monster hunter in April? And here I thought March would be outstanding with god of war, yakuza, ff13 and dragon age expansion but then here comes in april that contains splinter cell, red dead, and monster hunter...goddamn I hate this year for money issues, but it's easily best year in gaming. Fuck nostalgic thinkers it IS the best year.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> He acted like it was a cancelled game when in reality it was a fan game that was pitched by Bungie to Microsoft. So he did lie.


I cannot facepalm hard enough.

"*A major publisher* began negociations with license holder Microsoft for the game to happen, and contracted *a known game developer* to produced a spec demo of a version of Halo for the Nintendo DS."

_Not a fan game._ As with most ignorants who make such comments on that story, all your facts are totally twisted and wrong.



CodyEatsComets said:


> And Nintendo usually at least announces a game with a statement, especially if it's something that IGN has stated they've gotten information that it's been in development. In addition, no other gaming site or magazine ever mentioned this game. Why would IGN have exclusive access, especially to a Nintendo game?


A) It wasn't announced. Some information was _leaked_.
B) You apparently completely misunderstand how the games press industry works, or really journalism in general.
C) Are we talking about the same Nintendo?



crazymtf said:


> Monster hunter in April? And here I thought March would be outstanding with god of war, yakuza, ff13 and dragon age expansion but then here comes in april that contains splinter cell, red dead, and monster hunter...goddamn I hate this year for money issues, but it's easily best year in gaming. Fuck nostalgic thinkers it IS the best year.



And you're not even thinking about the PC side.

Staaaaaaaarrccccccccccrrrrrraaaaafffffftttttt 2222222



Woob 1010 said:


> I came.



2nd that


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

Had to remind me. Yes SC2 looks omg amazing...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2010)

My bank account's going to bust pretty soon


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2010)

My bank account busted years ago. And my credit card busted last month!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> I cannot facepalm hard enough.
> 
> "*A major publisher* began negociations with license holder Microsoft for the game to happen, and contracted *a known game developer* to produced a spec demo of a version of Halo for the Nintendo DS."
> 
> ...



Kotaku got the quote from a Bungie executive, so who stated that the game was more akin to a fan project in the studio. 
IGN NEVER leaks info. It's not professional. They can report upon leaked info, but never be the site to leak it themselves. And it's not a leak if they're making crap up.
Care to explain why instead of throwing around insults like an internet tough guy?
Name me one instance where Nintendo gave exclusive access to a game they hadn't announced officially to a gaming site or magazine.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> IGN NEVER leaks info. It's not professional. They can report upon leaked info, but never be the site to leak it themselves. And it's not a leak if they're making crap up.
> Care to explain why instead of throwing around insults like an internet tough guy?
> Name me one instance where Nintendo gave exclusive access to a game they hadn't announced officially to a gaming site or magazine.


*sigh* You are _completely_ misunderstanding still.

There's no exclusive. There's no story. There's no announcement.

There's just some inside contact that leaked to a journalist friend that a big game was in development. Officially, there's nothing. Someone on the inside just happened to tell someone on the outside it's being worked on. Simple as that, it's _really_ common in journalism for such occurances.

Also, Miyamoto's comment on Kid Icarus last year? "Yeah, I'm not the producer of any Kid Icarus titles. There are some people who have some different ideas, but since I'm not the producer I can't comment on anything." Kinda dodgy if you ask me. Sounds pretty clear that if nothing else the idea is floating around Nintendo...

Nobody has said it _will_ happen, it just seems _rather likely_.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> *sigh* You are _completely_ misunderstanding still.
> 
> There's no exclusive. There's no story. There's no announcement.
> 
> ...



But has Matt even given his source? Anyone can say they got some info from an "inside source", but this is the same douchebag who trumpeted the allegedly great games being shown at E3 2008 for Nintendo. 
And Miyamoto always says things like that, whether it be Star Fox, F-Zero, etc.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> But has Matt even given his source? Anyone can say they got some info from an "inside source...


Again, you really, really don't get how the tech press works.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 25, 2010)

Shit, I'm just pumped for Megaman 10 coming out next week and Cave Story on March 22nd!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Again, you really, really don't get how the tech press works.



Besides the leaked info that comes about on 2ch. and other sites, I have never seen a professional medium say "LOL GUISE AWSUM GAEM COMIN OUT BUT I HAVE AN INSIDE SOARCE SO ITS KAY TO BELIVE ME"


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Besides the leaked info that comes about on 2ch. and other sites, I have never seen a professional medium say "LOL GUISE AWSUM GAEM COMIN OUT BUT I HAVE AN INSIDE SOARCE SO ITS KAY TO BELIVE ME"



Welcome to the wonderful world of journalism.

Happens _all the time_. Every day, 'round the world. And with much more serious topics than video games.



The tech business is notorious for having a strong patronage system with the press. Because nobody's going to leak anything if they know it's going to have their name on it and thus cost them their job...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2010)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Monster Hunter Tri's "Ironbeard" ad campaign is freakin' great.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 2, 2010)

From nintendo summit...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 3, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> From nintendo summit...



I've noticed some people over-reacting about how Other M seems "Final-fantasy-ish", based on that teaser trailer alone. However, I feel they need to wait for the game to release before they jump to the conclusion that the game is going to be a CG-cutscene infested game, with cliche over-dramtic monologues. It's just a few lines of dialogue.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 4, 2010)

Saw some Monster Hunter Tri footage at gametrailers. Games look good. Too bad it doesn't have offline co-up (or does it?). If it has, it's a day 1 buy for me.

Sin and punishment looks fun as well.


----------



## Akira (Mar 4, 2010)

^Yes, it does.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 4, 2010)

Great! Thanks for confirming.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2010)

Does? Never seen Monster hunter have co-op offline but then again only psp ones and ps2 one.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Does? Never seen Monster hunter have co-op offline but then again only psp ones and ps2 one.



i never seen it either


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2010)

Local Play: 2 co-op


----------



## FFLN (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm... I might actually get MH3 for Wii. Played the MH2 demo for the PSP, but I just didn't get into it. For one, I was alone, and two, I didn't really understand what the items did, three, the camera controls sucked, some consider it a feature, but not me, four, gameplay just seemed rather slow to me. It really sucks playing by yourself.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2010)

I just really want that Classic Controller Pro..._so hard_.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2010)

Uhhhh...



Whaaaaaat?  If that seriously was just discovered, good fucking job Nintendo lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2010)

I saw that a while back, albeit not really that long ago. Yeah that's a pretty awesome secret...


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Uhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaat?  If that seriously was just discovered, good fucking job Nintendo lol.



oh wow lol

Awesome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 5, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> I just really want that Classic Controller Pro..._so hard_.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2010)

I could import...I'm just low on cash atm...


----------



## Stroev (Mar 5, 2010)

That's pretty rad.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 5, 2010)

No More Heroes is fun.

So is Metroid Prime in the Prime Trilogy set.

I keep having to replug my systems because I like Wii games, 360 games, and PS2 games. Well, at least I don't have to plug in my PC every time I want to play a PC game...


----------



## TheWon (Mar 7, 2010)

To many games to play right now. By the time we hit June. I will have 80plus Legally purchased Wii games.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2010)

TheWon said:


> To many games to play right now. By the time we hit June. I will have 80plus Legally purchased Wii games.



You are also a badass, Won.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 7, 2010)

Should I buy the hdmi cable for wii? Because pictures seems to be darker whenever I play wii games on my HDTV, whether I change the resolution or not.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

Do you mean component cables?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Do you mean component cables?


yes, thats what i meant


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

I would buy them. It makes a big difference when playing on a HDTV. Prior to buying the component cable, my Wii games would randomly turn dark while playing but I haven't had the problems since. 

As for the price, I picked mine up for $5 and they have been working fine.


----------



## Darth (Mar 8, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


>



I'm getting that.



			
				Stumpy said:
			
		

> Uhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaat? If that seriously was just discovered, good fucking job Nintendo lol.



omg, that's awesome!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Uhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaat?  If that seriously was just discovered, good fucking job Nintendo lol.



lol, I just tried it....wow, I would have never guessed


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone see the PS3 Wiimote?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

TheWon said:


> To many games to play right now. By the time we hit June. I will have 80plus Legally purchased Wii games.


 I didn't know Wii even had 80 games out.  What you got, Mario Hackey-sack?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't know Wii even had 80 games out.  What you got, Mario Hackey-sack?



You don't know what you're talking about. There's no Mario Hackey-sack. It's all about the Mario Thumb wrestling, dude!! That's where they're really banking it.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone see the PS3 Wiimote?


It's pretty terribad. Awful idea from every standpoint. Gamers don't want it, and the casuals are not going to go buy a PS3 to play prettier yet crappier versions of Wii Sports.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't know Wii even had 80 games out.  What you got, Mario Hackey-sack?


Honestly, I'm usually the champion for calling BS on people who say there aren't any good games for Wii. I've got dozens and most of them are pretty awesome. But 80? I know I don't have 80 and I know there aren't _80_ quality ones. I can't even think of 80 great games for any system...


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2010)

^ I could probably think up 80 good games for the GBA or ps2. 

Or the PC.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2010)

Darth said:


> I could probably think up 80 good games for the GBA or ps2.


Go. The first 20-30 or even up to 50 might be easy. But you'll probably start stretching it by around #60...



Darth said:


> Or the PC.


Well that's cheating...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2010)

I can think of 80 "GOOD" ps2 games...but great is stretching it. Wii has some pretty good ones though, I can name around 20.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2010)

Haha, that 80 Wii games had me counting my own collection.  I had 42 Wii games, JP and US, total.

Also, I've played with the disco stick when I visited Sony Liverpool.  The feeling of depth is really cool, but games like Move Party are seriously no better than the offerings on the Wii, if not worse.  Hustle Kings is tight as hell though with the disco stick.

Anyway, I'm sure Goofy would love this but CV: Rondo of Blood is out on NA VC.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 19, 2010)

Mo fukken Rondo in mah mofukken US. 

I have zero clue why they replaced the German VA in the original version for the one in the PSP remake and leave everything else untouched. That's an odd change.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 22, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> It's pretty terribad. Awful idea from every standpoint. Gamers don't want it, and the casuals are not going to go buy a PS3 to play prettier yet crappier versions of Wii Sports.
> 
> Honestly, I'm usually the champion for calling BS on people who say there aren't any good games for Wii. I've got dozens and most of them are pretty awesome. But 80? I know I don't have 80 and I know there aren't _80_ quality ones. I can't even think of 80 great games for any system...




Haven't check back at this thread since I posted that. Here is your proof! You tell me what you think!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF5UWcmrlPM[/YOUTUBE]
Remember I will be getting Red Steel 2 tomorrow! That makes 79! Through in Monster Hunter 3 in April, Galaxy 2 in May, Sin/Punish ,and Metroid other M,
That will make 83 Wii games!

Oh ya here are some games. You may have missed in Feb and March!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V66CuKb2DI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2010)

*HEY GUYS*

I'm just gonna leave this here...







*Spoiler*: _TheWon_ 





TheWon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF5UWcmrlPM[/YOUTUBE]


Good show dude, definitely impressive. I will acknowledge you have at least 60 pretty good games for the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2010)

Uh...what the fuck...lol...well I guess we'll see.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 23, 2010)

@ thread title


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2010)

Did I miss discussion about the 3DS?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 24, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Did I miss discussion about the 3DS?



Nope, there hasn't been one in this thread.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 25, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> @ thread title



Shhh, it's all Rondo baby


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2010)

Metroid: Other M gameplay


----------



## James (Mar 30, 2010)

So the Gameplay video is fucking awesome.

I'm not going to say that the control system looks perfect, nor am I going to say that the art direction even comes close to Prime's, however that trailer definitely nails the right feeling for a 3D third-person Metroid, the game I've been looking for ever since the N64 days. 

Things of note: there's an enemy that looks like Phantoon at one point and ledge grabbing to morph ball, space jump, screw attack and speed booster all return in forms that look close to the 2D titles.

Anyway I can't fucking wait, seriously.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sold. That's all I needed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2010)

Going to E3 is gonna be fucking insane this year.  God forbid the lines to get in the Nintendo booth... it's gonna be E3 2000 all over again.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2010)

Were the 2000 lines as bad as 2006? They had "the wait from here is 5 hours" signs up there I remember...and people still lined up!


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2010)

Though I kinda thought Samus' accent/dialect would be closer to, *ahem*, Cloud or Squall's from FF. Oh well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 31, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Were the 2000 lines as bad as 2006? They had "the wait from here is 5 hours" signs up there I remember...and people still lined up!



I take that back, it was 2001 for the Gamecube's debut.  I waited with my buddies in line for 3 some odd hours and that was after getting to the show floor probably about 30 minutes after it opened.  So I'd say it was about the same.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 31, 2010)

To get that awful Sonic 4 taste out of my mouth, there's some delicious Super Mario Galaxy 2 footage to be tasted.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

So I got some cash
What game should I get?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 2, 2010)

What games do you currently have?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> So I got some cash
> What game should I get?




if you're patient then i say definitely hold on to some cash for Monster Hunter Tri


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 3, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> To get that awful Sonic 4 taste out of my mouth, there's some delicious Super Mario Galaxy 2 footage to be tasted.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 3, 2010)

Uhhh I've got quite a few Goofy like SMG,SSBB,LoZ:TP, NMH 1&2, Conduit, etc.

And I played a demo of Monster hunter 3, it didn't seem that great unless I wasn't doing it right 

But I heard Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom was a good game and so is the updated Mario Bros.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2010)

Get Wario Land: The Shake Dimension, Metroid Prime Trilogy, Madworld, and New Super Mario Bros Wii.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2010)

IMO Fire Emblem is one of the best Wii games there is, if you like strategy its a must play.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 3, 2010)

Strategy is my favorite genre but I couldn't get but halfway through FE before giving up on it.

*20 minutes of calculating every possible move/scenario*
*move/attack*
*20 minutes of calculating every possible move/scenario* 
*move/attack*
*20 minutes of calculating every possible move/scenario*
*SUDDENLY 20 GUYS APPEAR FROM NOWHERE ON YOUR HEAD*

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> IMO Fire Emblem is one of the best Wii games there is, if you like strategy its a must play.



But to be fair, it's one of the worst Fire Emblems. Only the DS game and Fire Emblem Gaiden are worse.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2010)

Madworld is $7 on Amazon. Worth the buy.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah I already have FE and have beaten it lol.
I havn't even heard of the new Wario game
and is MadWorld more than just killin people or..?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't blame you. 2008 didn't have any major platformers, but Wario Land was very easily one of the best.

I think it's a much better game than either New Super Mario Bros title.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Strategy is my favorite genre but I couldn't get but halfway through FE before giving up on it.
> 
> *20 minutes of calculating every possible move/scenario*
> *move/attack*
> ...


>/v/
>spending 20 minutes calcing 1 move
>bound to hate the game



Mishudo said:


> and is MadWorld more than just killin people or..?


Gives a nice message about the nature of man. Plus motherfucking MONEY SHOT - JIZZING DRUNKEN MEN ON UR BILLBOARD WOMEN FUCK YEA


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone pick up Sakura Wars? Picked it up and plan on playing it down the line.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

Still waiting for a Super Robot Wars game

gotta get on my GaoGaiGar and Getter Robo, hopefully G Gundam and TTGL will make it into the next installment.


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> To get that awful Sonic 4 taste out of my mouth, there's some delicious Super Mario Galaxy 2 footage to be tasted.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2010)

I have total OCD. I _MUST_ DO THE MATH. Even when completely unnecessary.

Although by the end of the game you better be crunching numbers or you will get raped. Unless you're playing baby mode.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2010)

Fragile's controls really sucked. Sad cause the game was pretty cool.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 7, 2010)

Nipplecocks. I started to play Mega Man 10 and while I beat the 8 Robot Masters with ease, the optional ones (Enker in particular thus far) is giving me a run for my money. Of course, the conditions for the optional ones are that you can't use any shop items and on one life.

Any tips to conquer this recurring shithead?


----------



## TheWon (Apr 8, 2010)

Currently working on my own Warioware mini games. It's like crack trying to make them. Once you start you can't stop!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Apr 9, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> But I heard Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom was a good game and so is the updated Mario Bros.



Those are the two games I've gotten this year and they were both fantastic.  Loads of multi and single player fun.  If you've got a decent connection the online for TvC is great imo.

Monster Hunter seems like a love it or hate it franchise.  Personally I've been anticipating it for months...


----------



## Gundam Meister (Apr 9, 2010)

Well is been a whilw since firsts posted on this thread this are the new Wii games i got since then 

No More Heroes
Red Steel
No More Heroes 2 Desperate Strugle
Tatsunoko VS Capcom Ultimate All Stars


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone know of any way I can improve my Wii's ability to pick up wireless signals? 

I'm sick of not being able to pick up my internet; I mean, the greatest appeal of the Wii was that I could buy older games on it!


----------



## FFLN (Apr 9, 2010)

Why don't you just get a router with better wireless range?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Why don't you just get a router with better wireless range?



O_o Okay, I'll do... whatever that is...

...

You'd never know I was a video game/computer nut, would you?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2010)

Monster Hunter only a little more then a week away


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2010)

DID NO ONE PICK UP MONSTER HUNTER?  Already sunk 6 hours in with a friend


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 23, 2010)

Can't afford it right now. Really wanting it.


----------



## The World (May 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if there will be more colors to the DSi XL that will be released in the near future? Like very soon near? I picked Bronze because it was less ugly than Burgundy but I'd rather have like Red or Black or Silver/white.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jun 5, 2010)

Bump 

So 10 days left for Nintedos press conference at E3 so is anybody hype for this


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 5, 2010)

I thought I read somewhere that Nintendo plans on announcing another Wii remote coming in the near future.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 6, 2010)

I doubt it. I think most of their focus will be with the 3DS.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 6, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Nintendo plans on announcing another Wii remote coming in the near future.



I really hope not. I still haven't picked up a Motion Plus.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2010)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I really hope not. I still haven't picked up a Motion Plus.



i wouldn't bother, the best games don't even use it, except maybe Red Steel 2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2010)

Any Tatsunoko vs Capcom players?



Stroev said:


> Still waiting for a Super Robot Wars game
> 
> gotta get on my GaoGaiGar and Getter Robo, hopefully G Gundam and TTGL will make it into the next installment.



There is Neo.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 6, 2010)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I really hope not. I still haven't picked up a Motion Plus.



I grabbed one used for a little under $20, for Red Steel 2 and WSR. Tried out Tiger Woods as well, it does actually work pretty nicely. Not big into golf though myself.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> There is Neo.


I meant altogether. Plus Diebuster. 

Anyways, is there a link to the leaked Metroid Other M opening.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2010)

Crap quality though
[YOUTUBE]GXyKjJ9vNRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey sweet thanks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder if any more good DS games are going to be made.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 7, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Crap quality though
> [YOUTUBE]GXyKjJ9vNRc[/YOUTUBE]



Looks interesting, I know some people are going to complain about how it seems more story driven, and melodramatic.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to complain about Samus' mole. 

And Golden Sun DS is gonna be great. Too bad graphics won't be as wowing.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 8, 2010)

Well damn. Metroid: M singlehandedly sold me onto the Wii. Love me some Metroid. Though judging by that intro, game seems to take place after Super Metroid but before Fusion. Though, going off the earlier trailers, I have doubts that it is actually Samus.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'm going to complain about Samus' mole.



Me to!

Get rid of it, already ruining her. 

Unless that is just a imperfect clone, her voice actress is awful as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

I almost forgot about Golden Sun DS. When the hell is that out?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 8, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i wouldn't bother, the best games don't even use it, except maybe Red Steel 2.



I expect zelda wii to utilize it


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> Does anyone know if there will be more colors to the DSi XL that will be released in the near future? Like very soon near? I picked Bronze because it was less ugly than Burgundy but I'd rather have like Red or Black or Silver/white.



I went with the brown version. It's pretty close to black when it's not actually black.

I don't get the stupid lack of colors but it wasn't as bad as I thought.

And the big screen? Fucking worth it.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah I picked up Bronze myself and it's so close to black it's really indiscernible.

And I love the big screen. When I put it next to my DS lite, I snicker. It's like my lite is made for a child while my XL is made for a MAN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Man, I wish I had an XL.


And some decent DS games.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Son. I am disappoint.  



Go buy it on ebay cheap and pick up some RPGs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't have any money left. The stock market is down and I spent 500 bucks on a shitty vacation.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone following Xenoblade livestream? Here's one 

Really loving how the game looks and plays. Can't wait for the EN version.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 10, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'm going to complain about Samus' mole.



Fine with me. I will keep her and her mole all to myself...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2010)

You can have the clone.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 10, 2010)

So.... haven't heard anything big on this console apart from a new color and Wii Motion Plus.. :/


----------



## FFLN (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the 3DS, and wondering if it's just an upgrade, or their next new handheld.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 11, 2010)

^The press releases and such have made it pretty clear that it's the next handheld. That's one of the few things about the 3DS that Nintendo hasn't really been attempting to keep secret until E3.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 11, 2010)

If it actually turns out to be the next handheld, in terms of much better hardware specs, that'll be good. If its power turns out to be significantly less than a PSOne's... that will be disappointing. That would probably make me hold off on it until the 2nd gen version comes out.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2010)

So it looks like the Wii will be going into a drought like the Gamecube did all those years ago?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 11, 2010)

I would buy some Wii games if I felt that I would actually play them.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 11, 2010)

Wii has been in a drought already though honestly, it has at least 5-6 games that I would want to play on it thus justifying a purchase from me.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 12, 2010)

So who's excited for E3(don't wanna browse through the E3 thread).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2010)

Zelda wii will be sweet, and i have high expectations for the 3DS from what ive heard, it has more power in it then the wii, im not sure if that translates to better graphics then the wii, which i doubt, but it certainly will probably mean its closer to gamecube esque graphics


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 14, 2010)

So I has some moneyz
What games should I get?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Galaxy 2
Sin & Punishment
Monster Hunter Tri


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2010)

Why is Nintendo bringing out another handheld now?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 14, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Why is Nintendo bringing out another handheld now?



Because the DS can't compete with the iPhone.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

U mean the 3DS?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah that's what i mean.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Well the DS is an old system, didn't it come out in '04-'05? It's time for an upgrade.

If it comes out in '11 it makes sense.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Goldeneye muthafuckas!!!



EDIT: Awww fuck you Activision!!!

EDIT AGAIN: Found it!


----------



## Stroev (Jun 14, 2010)

Goldeneye?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Goldeneye muthafuckas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It got taken down again! I wanna see!


----------



## Laxus (Jun 14, 2010)

You can see it here


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks I just saw it and ....................


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 15, 2010)

I really wanted Goldeneye on the VC.

But this is just as good


----------



## dilbot (Jun 15, 2010)

check it out on Dailymotion:


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Goldeneye. 

I just hope people don't hype this up and get disappointed.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I got MH3, and wow....The graphics are just amazing.
It's so awesome just to nonchalantly walk around, then to fight some dinos? whaaat.

The only problem is the text is too small for me xD haha.

Is SMG2 really that amazing? por que?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Well I got MH3, and wow....The graphics are just amazing.
> It's so awesome just to nonchalantly walk around, then to fight some dinos? whaaat.
> 
> The only problem is the text is too small for me xD haha.
> ...



It is that amazing, but very different from SMS and SM64.
It's more like the 2d mario's, just like Galaxy was, but better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Goldeneye.
> 
> I just hope people don't hype this up and get disappointed.



That's what I'm trying not to do. I was a god at the original GoldenEye and it's definitely one of my favorite games but I already feel without a N64 controller I won't love this game as much.

Who knows, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

people giving their reactions to the 3D$!


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

That was an amazing show, I came like motherfucking Fist of the North Star.

Too bad Zelda didn't work though.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 15, 2010)

I liked the 3DS info. I don't know the extent of the graphics processor, but going off of Kid Icarus, it looks like it's between a PS1 and a GC, leaning more towards GC.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it's pretty much GC, only pixelated because of the size of the screen :/


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

But Nintendo doesnt' care about hardcore gamers.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

They did today.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 16, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> It is that amazing, but very different from SMS and SM64.
> It's more like the 2d mario's, just like Galaxy was, but better.



I don't know... I've come to have a little bit of gripe with the 3D Mario games lately.

Nevertheless, Galaxy 2 pretty much is better than Galaxy 1. In fact it should have been the only galaxy, it's that good.



mystictrunks said:


> But Nintendo doesnt' care about hardcore gamers.



HA... HA HA HA HA... HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!

Today, that changed...

(Granted, the only "casual" game they showed today was Wii Party, and it got it's expected reaction: near dead silence...)


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Appletart (Jun 25, 2010)

So I've had two standard R4 cards for my DS lite, first one broke within a month, 2nd has lasted just over a year till the USB won't show up on my computer anymore.  So what're the best cards nowadays, since I've seen a few different versions/makes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2010)

Bought Twilight Princess, time to give it another go.

It was nothing but disappointing the first time I played it, but now without the hype going to give it another shot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2010)

The graphical specs of the 3DS GPU




Frame buffer: Maximum 4095x4095 pixels
Pixel format: RGBA4444, RGB565, RGBA5551, RGBA8888
Vertex program (ARB_vertex_program)
Render to texture
Mipmap
Bilinear texture filtering
Alpha blending
Full-scene antialiasing (2x2)
Polygon offset
8-bit stencil buffer
24-bit depth buffer
Single/Double/Triple buffer
Vertex performance: Maximum 15.3M polygons/sec (at 200MHz)
Pixel performance: Maximum 800M pixels/sec (at 200MHz)
DMP MAESTRO technology: per-pixel lighting, procedural texture, refraction mapping, subdivision primitive, shadow, gaseous object rendering


not to mention that Capcom got there same engine they used for RE5 to run on the 3DS.


So from what I understand this will be in between GC and Wii levels. Not sure what type of CPU is under the hood though or anything else.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice.

And TP was a great game, I don't know what was dissapointing about it.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree. It's understandable you can find it disappointing relative to a couple of the previous games, but overall it's still a Zelda game and still better than 95% of games. Personally I loved it, waggle and all.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2010)

I had it on GC, but yeah.

Haters of WW and TP are the most idiotic I've seen since 13 year old Call of Duty and Halo players.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I was expecting something OOT level, which is what they seemed to be advertising.

I just got my hopes too high.

On Windwaker, remove the sailing, and it was a decent game.

I have high hopes for Skyward Sword though.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

Some people complain it's too much like Ocarina.

Others say it was too realistic.

Others say Nintendo tried too hard to remedy WW(which I liked).

Some say it's too big.

Quite a few called it out on raising hopes too high.

Now make all these complaints extremely vocal and there you have a confused, dissapointed, and frustrated Nintendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The graphical specs of the 3DS GPU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And games will probably still look like upgraded Playstation 1 graphics.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 10, 2010)

^Nah. MGS3 is coming to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

And it'll be pixelated.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm fiending for the new Metroid.

Not hyped?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-98icxL8wHE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Get hyped


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2010)

I cannot WAIT FOR METRIOD OTHER M! OMFDGW!@#!


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

Gotta mug some uni kids real fast to get moolah for Other M.


----------



## Corran (Aug 25, 2010)

Since when do uni kids have money?


----------



## Gene (Sep 5, 2010)

What are some of the best [online] multiplayer games for the DS? Something like a co-op mode for the main story would be cool too.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 5, 2010)

Gene said:


> What are some of the best [online] multiplayer games for the DS? Something like a co-op mode for the main story would be cool too.



Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Band Hero
Castlevania: Portrait Of Ruin
Dungeon Explorer: Warrior of Ancient Arts
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time
Phantasy Star 0
Ragnarok Online DS

That's about it as far as online co-op goes.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 5, 2010)

Corran said:


> Since when do uni kids have money?


Thinking of selling TvC for Other M...


----------



## TheWon (Sep 7, 2010)

Batman Brave and The Bold is cool as hell! I just hope it gets harder! I'll link a video for it later.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 8, 2010)

TheWon said:


> Batman Brave and The Bold is cool as hell! I just hope it gets harder! I'll link a video for it later.



Is that a Wii or DS game? O.o


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 27, 2010)

Rumors are going around for the price and release date for the 3DS for Japan.



Release Date: November 11
Price: $270

Please remember, these are just *RUMORS*.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 27, 2010)

Corran said:


> Since when do uni kids have money?



It is said that most College students have more money to blow than any other time in their life simply because they do not need to worry about bills.


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2010)

So, 3DS has a launch date and price for Japan 

25,000yen and release is in Feb. Which is around $300US
March release for EU and US.


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2010)

No one cares?


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 29, 2010)

How has Nintendo been about pricing in Europe?
Do they follow the Kotick ''1 euro = 1 dollar let's rape our customers in the ass'' philosophy or do they price their stuff sensibly?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 29, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> How has Nintendo been about pricing in Europe?
> Do they follow the Kotick ''1 euro = 1 dollar let's rape our customers in the ass'' philosophy or do they price their stuff sensibly?



I don't know, but it's going to be pretty expensive here in the UK. We've got 20% VAT from January onwards and, since the 3DS is 23'750円 before tax, that means the price will be ?219.99 (without VAT, it would be ?179.99 - but the VAT bumps it up by ?36).

Of course there's nothing Nintendo can do about that and it's still cheaper than the PSP Go is, so I have no complaints.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

Little expensive...but so many good looking games...


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjEnIfMs4D0&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

At 0:52 is that Onimusha?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 29, 2010)

Even though the price seems a little high, I plan on getting it day one. 

This system has a lot of high quality games coming out and can be used for other multimedia capabilities. Not to mention, I already sold my DS Lite.


----------



## Jade (Sep 29, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjEnIfMs4D0&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> At 0:52 is that Onimusha?



Samurai Warriors: Chronicles I think.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjEnIfMs4D0&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> At 0:52 is that Onimusha?



Think that's Samurai Warriors/Dynasty warriors.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I got excited there for a sec.

I want another Onimusha game


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 4, 2010)

cant wait for nba jam on tuesday!!!


----------

